# Anybody waiting for 1st consultation?



## bambibaby12

Hello ladies and gents,

I am still waiting for my first appt to be booked on the egg share program at Birmingham women's fertility Clinic. Very new to this whole process and looking forward to getting all my questions answered. 

Just wondered if there is anybody else at this very initial stage and wondered how you are feeling/coping... 

Excitement, anxious, desperation are all words that spring to mind....

Look forward to chatting with you all xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi, I have my initial consultation booked for Monday 3rd December, providing we can get our counselling done that day as well, as my husbands only got 1 day off remaining this year, and he can't pre-book January time off before they get their holiday sheets in late december

We will be going to Herts & Essex fertility centre


----------



## incywincy

I'm waiting too!  I have applied but haven't been sent a consultation appointment yet.  I am going insane with waiting because I'm worried I'll be rejected.  

I tried researching back up plans, e.g. IVF in Czech Republic, Copenhagen, trying egg share at a London clinic, but the prices start mounting up and then I worry that I won't be able to do anything at all, which made me feel worse about waiting for the letter, so I've stopped doing that now.  

Pink & Whites, glad to hear you've got a blood test booked - a step on the ladder!  I have also been trying to lose weight.  My clinic like BMI to be under 29 and I was borderline, so I've got down to about 27 now.  The last kilo or so was helped by a vomiting virus but apart from that it's been hard work all the way.  I would like to take off another couple of kilos just to have an error for margin as I heard IVF drugs make you pile it back on.

VickiM, getting all the counselling etc done in one day would be good to speed things up.  I hope the time flies for you!

Bambibaby, I hope you hear from them soon, the waiting is awful.  I agree with your words, I think I am falling more and more towards the 'desperation' one now...!


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Incy. We are so lucky to have our daughter already, but am very nervous as if we can't egg share we won't be able to do treatment as we can't afford normal cycle costs


----------



## vickym1984

P&W-I see your little one is a few months older than my little girl. Hope it all goes well for you too x


----------



## Laws1612

Hi bambibaby I've just had first consultation and went to the board today to be accepted but they need more information from me before they will accept me so have to wait until next Tuesday now. We are at fertility centre at leciester. Desperate to be accepted had a fresh and frozen cycle now and both not worked which was at London. Want to do a egg share by feb next year as husband in the army and being posted. Then possibly do some more cycles when he's back, but I no how you feel it's heart breaking and exciting all at the same time. Your must not be that far from me. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning everybody!!

Thanks for all your replies... its such a reassuring feeling knowing I am not alone anymore. I dont speak to anybody apart from my DH about my "issues". I am so embarrassed as all my close friends are able to conceive naturally and it hurts so much not being able to do the thing that should be so bloomin natural.

*vickym1984 * - You are in the same boat as me, my DH has zero holidays left but I am sure he will be able to wangle his half day for the consultation & other bits he has to provide ;-) I am sure the 3rd dec will come round fast, most likely mine will be around that time too as the clinic have advised me appts are around 4-5 week wait... fingers crossed and keep me posted how you get on xx

*Pinks & Whites * - helloo..... yes this is my first cycle so full of trepidation ;-) i had bloods etc done at the beginning of this year by my GP as "initial tests" to see if there was anything explaining why we were unable to conceive but all came back ok. My GP is sending these results alongside the referral so BFC know what tests have already been carried out, hopefully this should save a little time. Looking forward to being cycle buddies xx

*incywincy * - i hear ya!! just want this so bad, although is weird knowing that the "pot luck" element is almost being taken away, least with ivf we "know" when our eggs are being fertilised, just that 2ww is going to be so hard.... being pregnant but not being able to shout it from the rooftops until its been confirmed.... i am sure you will accepted, keep strong and keep us all posted how you get on xx

*Laws1612* - what more info do they need? oooh that must be so frustrating, i hate all the hurdles..! I am keen to get done before Feb too as we are heading out to Oz for my brother in laws wedding end of March, desp to be pg by then otherwise its going to be doing into May and I cant bear the thought of waiting another 6 months.... How long will your hubs be away for?

How are all your partners dealing with this ladies? Mine is such a typical man, so decent yet very rarely lets his emotions guide him. I on the otherhand can often cry myself to sleep i get that upset and frustrated...

Looking forward to sharing all your journeys xxx


----------



## vickym1984

bambini, hope yours comes through soon as well, yea 3rd dec will come round quickly, we are also going to an open day at our clinic sat 10th nov to get a feel for the place as well. They said they were going to put all the info about them in the post yesterday when I booked the appt (our clinic you just ring and book the appointment yourself then get GP to fax over referral or bring it with you)


----------



## vickym1984

Well got the info pack through the post this morning and have jusr left a voicemail on the counsellors phone, so waiting for her to call back and hopefully we can get an appt on the same day xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It all sounds so easy for you... i might have known id pick a silly clinic, why they cant just book me an appt i dont know. Called them today, got my docs to fax the referral. Clinic now received and they said the consultant will review and call me next week to book 1st consultation but will most likely be early Dec  

One of my friends who will now be going for her 2nd round of tx has advised me to make sure my smear tests are upto date; in your experience is this something else they ask for too?


----------



## vickym1984

Yes they seem to. I had my last smear in May last year, so I know its up to date (only remember as it was just as I switched GPs surgeries). 

The counsellor managed to fit us in on 3rd December also, so full steam ahead for then. I know its hard waiting around, but early December isn't long away, its November tomorrow xx


----------



## vickym1984

P&W-She will be 2 at the end of December. She was due 1st feb 11 but came 5 weeks early. My husband is also a bit "cool" when it comes to it, but underneath it stresses him out and upsets him, but he doesn't show it most of the time, then it builds up and he gets really stressed. I also put on quite a bit when pregnant, 4.5 stone actually, vowing not to put that much on this time if it works


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies, thought I would join in  

Got our 1st consultation 16th November. I'm abit worried though as due on period around that time and not sure whether it will have to be canceled! Will have to get in contact with them again I think.

Wish you all well with your appts. Nice to speak to people in the same boat.. I only talk to Dh about it all and half the time he turns off means I go on about it all so much haha. 

Good luck xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gem. My husband tunes out a lot too, men eh lol. I don't think it matters what day of your cycle you go on unless your particular clinic requires an ultrasound on the day


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem, sounds like you're in the same boat as me in terms of ttc and your DH... feel free to unload here whenever, i am not the most clued up when it comes to all the processess but i am sure between us all we will work it out and sometimes it just helps to vent off   
I think it would be worth checking with them re ur appt sooner rather than later so if you do need to change the date you can get another early appt, the longer u leave it the less appts there will be. Do you know exactly what happens on the 1st appt? my understanding is that its just a general chat about your fertility and what tx they anticipate doing with you. Are you having your counselling on that day too??

P&W - thanks hunny... can you believe my last smear was 2008, i spoke to the nurse today and she said they should have contacted me back in march this year but they didnt.. the 1st appt they have is 26th Nov!! Looks like this process is going to be long winded for me but at least I am getting the ball moving, i would have been so frustrated if i had gone for 1st consultation and then had to book for smear. 
The bloods i have had done are just re ovulation etc, will still need STD screening tests.... did you all get them done by the clinic or with ur GP beforehand Desp trying to think ahead and save as much time as poss. 

Would really love to have some postive way forwards by xmas time,!! 

Wishing all you ladies the best of luck and hopefully some of us with get to be cycle buddies... xxx


----------



## vickym1984

I'm having all my bloods done at the clinic this time, as have just self referred (because we have already undergone tests and determined we needed IVF with our daughter). At our clinic , on the day both partners have their blood tests done and the bloke has to do his sample, and apparently takes about a month for everything to come back to confirm all is ok for egg sharing, then they start looking for a match. Obviously if you are being referred straight from a GP and other tests haven't been done before they may need to do those, not sure. You could always ask the clinic to see what they say

Where is everyone going, we will be Herts & Essex Fertility. We would have loved to go back to Hammersmith, where we had our treatment for our daughter (was lucky enough to get NHS treatment first time around) but they have no egg share programme


----------



## incywincy

I got my letter!    Appointment at the end of this month!  It says I have a meeting with the egg donation co-ordinator then I have an appointment for some other stuff which will include a transvaginal pelvic scan.  It will likely by the second day of my period, how lovely.  I have read that they will do the scans despite the period, but I will phone up to check for certain.  I told my DW & she said 'how gross, do I have to be in the room when they do that?'    Anyone would think she'd never encountered a period before!

Pink&whites (your name always makes me think of marshmallows!) - I have spent quite a bit of time losing weight then gaining a bit then losing some more.  I got the MyFitnessPal app on my phone, but it's also a website so don't have to have app.  You enter all your meals and exercises, it's got a huge database of brands and own brands foods and it calculates calories, fat, protein etc for you.  And I started walking the dog really briskly for longer walks, she was overjoyed!  I've been quite lucky really because once I set my mind to it, I find it easy to lose weight.  I just find it difficult to get any motivation.  I tried half heartedly for years but the first motivator was my wedding, then I gained it all back, then the fertility crusade began and that was a big motivator.  I'm now back down to wedding weight and hoping to lose a couple more kilos before my appointment.  I've had a week off though, because I was naughty one day and just haven't got back into the swing of it, so I'll be starting again with gusto on Saturday.  I do find the odd day or week of saying 'ah **** it' helps me along the way, just gives me the break.  Congrats on getting your BMI back to 30!  Is that what you need for the clinic?  Boot camp sounds awful, I have no interest in exercising like that any more.

GemH - do you think they'll be doing tests that mean you can't have your period at the time?  I'm hoping mine will be okay, I don't want to have to change the appointment, it will probably be later if I have to reschedule.  I hope you can keep yours or get another one for very soon after.

VickyM, I'm the same, definitely can't afford full prices.  The money is there, but if we have to pay full price, the guttering will fall down around our ears, the car won't be able to be upgraded etc, so I'm really relying on getting the go ahead to share.  

Bambibaby, look into your local sexual health clinic and see if you can get your STD tests done there, that's what I did.  I got the appointment the same week and the results were back within a fortnight I think.  

My GP did my rubella immunity, FSH, LH and oestradiol.  I asked for AMH & he wrote it on the form but when I got the results back, the testing place had refused to do the AMH on the grounds of 'no clear indication why'.  Er, because the doctor requested it?  I didn't query it too much, my other bloods were spot on what they should be, so will see if my clinic still want to do an AMH.  Some clinics rely more on FSH apparently.  I'm getting an antral follicle scan during my appointment so that might do instead.

Laws, you should be able to get it done by Feb?  I hope so anyway, my plans were to do it in January, so I definitely want to be going by Feb!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-LOL re your DWs reaction. Glad you got your appointment through


----------



## GemH

I'm not too sure what will happen, I have heard of them doing it whether you have period or not but think I might email the clinic to see. Just so much to take in and remember lol.

Haha about your dw saying does she have to be in the room lol. My husband doesn't listen half the time that's why it's nice talking to other women going through the same thing and we'll all be round about near each others treatments (hopefully) Would love to keep updated on you all  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

incy - great news you have your appt! Least that's something to look forward to. Will look into local sexual health clinic... Wow that's gonna be a nervous moment   does my DH need those tests doing too or is it just me?  

Vicky, I tried to self refer but apparently I still needed a GP referral as even though we are private?? I am going to the BIrmingham women's fertility as around that neck of the woods a lot with work atm so figured it will be easier for all my appts as I won't need to take much time off work ;-))


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, I'm not sure if its a clinic thing or whether because we have had IVF before that we don't need the GP letter, that reminds me though, was going to call my old clinic and see if they can forward the paperwork


----------



## incywincy

I phoned the clinic and they will do the scan even though it's my period.  I'm now hoping it's two days late, would much prefer not to be on!  Or if it was a couple of days early and it was the tail end.  Really don't fancy having it done on CD2 which is really heavy and yukky!  Though rather that than wait any longer for an appt.

GemH, my DW is a bit like that.  Not in a horrible way, it's just I obsess over it a lot so it's good to have the forums to do that when I need to rather than bore her with it too much.

Bambibaby, is your DH going to be providing sperm?  If so, yes he'll need them too.  If you're using donor then I guess he won't.

I am having a weekend off diet, have lots of chocolate and trifle lined up tonight, then it's back on tomorrow.  Going to be sensible until appt time, try to shift another couple of kilos.  I think if I do that, it will give me something to focus on for the short term.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Can understand why you feel that why re the period, but , honest, they will have seen it all before. When I had IVF for Hannah, I had to have a cyst aspirated before starting stimms, because although my a/f had arrived during down regulation, I had a cyst that was making my ovary a bit active. So they had to do the cyst aspiration (same procedure as egg collection) whilst I was bleeding, what fun!

Is anyone telling friends or family about the treatment?

With our first treatment, we told immediate family and close friends as felt would need the support there if things went wrong, didn't work etc (although they did work). This time, we aren't telling family, my best friend knows what we are doing, but I won't tell her the exact dates, the only other people who know are people I made friends with via here and the Babycentre IVF boards during my treatment before. Some of them are very good friends, and its nice to have the support there of people who know what you are going through.  

Is kind of funny, as my husband and I are going to see Michael McIntyre the evening of the date we have the consultation and counselling. Mother in law was going to look after Hannah that evening anyway, whilst we went to the show , but we have had to ask her to pick up Hannah from nursery under the guise that we are going Christmas shopping in London, as otherwise she wouldve expected us to pick hannah up then leave for the show (as we aren't that far). Seems odd being sneaky


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, I told our families and a couple of my friends initially.  My two friends are fine, they don't quite get it sometimes, leading to thoughtless comments but on the whole they're great about it.  But I have decided to keep some details to myself this time round.  When I did my IUIs, everyone who knows knew exactly when I went to have them done.  Unavoidable with the inlaws really as they had to babysit for us.  But for ages afterwards, every time I saw them they'd ask how I was with this air of expectation.  My father in law would ask how I was, pointedly looking at my stomach.  I found it irritating so I don't think I'll tell them as much this time.  

And my sister in law annoyed me last night, talking about women who make too much fuss about being pregnant, refusing to lift heavy items at work etc.  I said I'd probably be like that too, having to go to such an effort to get pregnant I wouldn't take any risks.  She went on for ages about how once it's in, it's in and nothing you do can change whether a miscarriage will happen, and also told me that women who fuss during pregnancy mollycoddle their children.  I was fuming with her.  There is a difference between someone who finds out she's pregnant by accident and decides to keep it, and someone who has limited chances to try, who gets pregnant and might never have another chance to try again.  Of course you're going to feel more precious about a pregnancy in those circumstances.

And as for mollycoddling children, she is the last person to talk about that, her daughter is so spoilt! She wouldn't have it though, was so ignorant to the way I might be feeling about it.  So I have decided to not discuss things with her any more.  Not details and dates anyway.  If someone isn't even going to attempt to see how I might feel, then I'm not going to give them the opportunity to trample all over it.  (/rant!)

With the IVF, we might need babysitting again for egg collection, but I might just be vague about which bit of IVF i'm having done and not elaborate on when I might be in the 2ww.  If I can get away with it, I might not even tell them until the 12 week mark.  When I first started, I was all excited and happy to tell people all about it but now I feel more private about it all and would prefer to keep some bits of it to myself for a while.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy, yea, thats why we don't really want to talk to many people this time round

grr to your sil


----------



## Alexandra29

Hello everybody and bambi

Hope you don't mind me jumping onto your posts here but i saw you were going to Birmingham womens fertility and me and dh had our 1st consultation for egg sharing there last month. Unfortunately though we were turned down as i have pcos and don't have periods very often. We were pretty upset as the success rate there seems higher than the clinic we had our last ivf at, which was midlands fertility clinic. However they WILL ;et us egg share so it will be there we go.

I cant remember the name of the Dr we saw at bwf however if we had wanted to pay fully for the ivf (without egg share) it was a pretty quick process and we could have had appointments and dh's tests done within about 4 weeks ready to start.

As it is, she prescribed me metformin whilst we decide what to do and i think we'll see if this helps to regulate my cycle at all and if not go back to midlands fertility in the new year.


Wishing you all the best of luck


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning incy & vicky

I've made the decision not to tell anybody, dont want any more pressure than we already have and especially as I'm quite unsure about how it all works &  timescales etc anyway so dont need the constant barrage of questions when I haven't a clue myself.... Just wanna relax as much as possible & let it take it's course. I feel bad as I know my friends would only mean well and care but sometimes it's hard as they always seem to ask on the day you aren't thinking about it and them it reminds you and it's top of your mind again haha.... To be honest, only my close best friends know I've been ttc anyway, my family don't & they have given up pestering me now.... It's only taken 3 years since we got married ;-)) 

Alexandra... Hi and welcome!! So sorry to hear that Birmingham wouldn't accept you... I've heard good things about then too from my friends BFP but I'm having "problems", my GP agreed to refer me for private IVF, they received my referral last Wednesday, I called them yesterday & they said that even tho I'm private, my 1st appt is on NHS so I have to wait for my appt and they hope to get a letter out to me next week  
Hopefully the medication will help regulate & they will accept you, it's awful when you get setbacks.... Stay strong hunny xxx

Hopefully once we get through all the red tape & formalities the process will run a little smoother xxx


----------



## Laws1612

Hi ladies ,

Sorry I disappeared for a week or so been hectic. There's loads of us on here now. The extra info they needed was from my fathers side of the family, and also because I have dyslexia there weren't sure if they were going to accept me so back to the panel today to find out for sure. Seems silly really I have a degree and I'm a nurse so it's not like I have struggled through life but oh well lets just keep out fingers crossed. 

We have done the same as a lot of you and not told anyone really I told my best mate we were looking into and my mum cause I needed info on my real dad but they don't no anymore than that. Last two cycles it was a running commentary but not doing it this time it's to hard work telling people the same story over and over again and then to get a bfn is just awful without telling everyone when you see them as well. 

So is anyone any further along ?.
There seems to be a few of us from the midlands.


----------



## vickym1984

Laws-Hope its good news today for you

bambibaby-sorry to hear its dragging on for you and hope you get an appt through asap

I'm looking forward to actually seeing the clinic on Saturday when we go for the open day, won't be any further ahead until the consultation on Dec 3rd, but will be nice to see the facilities etc. Trying to keep my mind occupied on other things, but not doing a great job of that


----------



## vickym1984

P&W-Many clinics accept that AMH level, do your clinic not?, I have seen people egg sharing with AMH 5-7


----------



## vickym1984

Talk to other clinics , as other egg sharers are sharing with that AMH and below x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah P&W, look at other clinics, I'm sure I've read of some other women using egg share but having lower AMH.  AMH is only one measure, some clinics look at a range of other things too.  If you're near or in London you will have a good chance of finding one.

Hi Alexandra, welcome.  I hope the metaformin regulates you quickly so you can get going!

Laws, they really should be looking at the bigger picture.  I know no-one wants a donor with lots of medical problems but things like dyslexia should be taken in context of how you've managed with it.  When will you find out their decision?

Vicky, nearly clinic visit time!  I haven't seen mine, haven't attended an open day so I don't have a feel for it. It will be good for you to have a nosey around, see what the staff are like.  And make you feel like you're another step closer!

Nothing new for me, got back off the junk food that I slipped into after having a stomach bug, so I'm watching what i eat again until clinic time.  Want to get another 2 kilos off in the next 3 weeks, not sure if I can do it!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-what date is your appt, I know you said its the end of this month, I assume we are quite close in dates? I don't know what they will be doing at mine asides bloods for both me and hubby, and a SA for him, not sure if I am having a scan, it doesn't say anything about that, but I will ask at open day on saturday. Good luck with the healthy eating.


----------



## incywincy

It's the 27th, so only a few days before yours.  Mine says about the scan but not about bloods.  I'm hoping they will take bloods too as they can apparently take up to 6 weeks to come back, so with that and Christmas, I'd rather they were taken asap!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Only just over 2 weeks for you then, hope they do take bloods for you then

Had the open day at the clinic we are going to today, got a feel for the place, it does look lovely, very small and personal, and friendly. Had a drive over to where our counselling will be as well. Only 3 weeks monday till our appt


----------



## bambibaby12

Woooo hooooo guys.... I got my first consultation appt date.... I'm so happy, haha! Long way to go yet I know but this has made my day....

Can you believe my DH though, he knows I've been waiting for this bloody letter & I'm working away at the moment, spoke to him on the phone earlier... No news.... Then it occurred to me I hadn't asked him for a few days if I had any post... So he says... "yes one came today from priory hospitall.... Do you want me to open it.
.??" Errrmmmm duhh.... Yessssssss!!

So my date is tues 4th dec! Can't blooming wait ladies.... 

Really hope we all get to be cycle buddies.... Think I'm going to need the support ;-)) xxx


----------



## GemH

Hi again ladies  My 1st appointments on Friday and I've got bloody cold and flu  been off work so just resting and hoping I'll feel better for Friday!! Been waiting too long for this day lol I don't want to have to cancel. Feeling excited for it but also nervous, scared about things I don't know why.

Anyway how are you all getting on? Lets hope we all get to cycle with each other, nice to be in contact with people going through the same thing.

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Yay, glad you got it through. Only the day after mine, so 3 weeks today for you, not long to go      To your OH though lol

GemH-Hope you feel better hun, good luck for Friday

I can't wait for the new year, to get on and cycle xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem I am sure you will be fine for Friday as my understanding its just a general chat about your medical health and options for treatment.... i could be wrong though??

Please keep me posted as to how you get on as I am so excited for my first appt too! Do you have any idea what happens then if you are accepted for egg sharing that day?? Guessing you need blood tests etc first tho? xxx

Thanks Vicky... how did the open day go? did you get any more info re egg sharing and the process following your first appt? how long does it take for blood results? So excited for the new year and our upcoming cycles....     xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Vicky. Me too roll on the new year! 

bambi - When I booked my consultation they said on 1st appt I will need to have a amh blood test to check if I'm eligible and internal scan to check my overies. Not sure what else will happen, then it can take 6 weeks for results to come back...but some have had there's back as early as 2! But being so close to Xmas I don't think it will be that quick!

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

bambi-No didn't get much more info on the egg sharing. They said 4-6 weeks for bloods to come back, so i guess after that is when they will start matching, assuming all is ok to egg share. So I am assuming will be cycling in Feb/March


----------



## bambibaby12

Can you both not get these tests done via your GP before your appts?? My GP carried these out for me as "initial investigations" the beginning of this year so she sent these alongside my referral letter. I also had a scan via my GP which only took 2-3 weeks from my referral.... At least ask so you are saving yourself 6wks potentially ;-)) xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Did they do all bloods bambini-as egg sharing needs quite a few that GPs don't normally do (on the womans side) life CF and CMV, I know ours don't


----------



## vickym1984

Looking on the paperwork I got about egg sharing it says blood tests take around 3 weeks to come back, but I reckon it will be closer to 6 due to Christmas


----------



## incywincy

Yay @ the appointment coming through, bambibaby!  It will seem like forever until the 4th but not that long really.  I've got another two weeks to wait, but I've got a few things on until then so hopefully that will keep me busy.

I couldn't get all my blood tests done via the GP.  They wouldn't do AMH for me, and I doubt they'd do CMV which some clinics like to do, and I think there's some genetic bloods?  Not too sure on that though.

I'm thinking Feb cycling too, though I would love to go ahead in January.  I hope it doesn't drag on much longer.  i need something to focus on besides the misery of going to work every day.  I find February a long hard slog, so it would be nice to have a BFP to focus on by then.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-glad you got stuff on to keep you busy

What does everyone do for work?  I am self employed, I do some custome service work from home and also a freelance book keeper


----------



## bambibaby12

I cant remember what tests I had carried out as at the time all the different terms were "gobble-di-****" to me ;-) I keep meaning to ring and ask, all I know is that they did 2 blood tests to check i am ovulating & hormone levels and both tests came back normal. One had to be done around day 1-5 of my cycle and then the other was towards the end of my cycle. I also had an ultrasound scan to make sure no blockages in my tubes or anything abormal in my womb and again that didnt show anything abnormal. They did a Sperm anaylsis for my DH too which again was "normal".....

I will no doubt need some more tests too... we shall see ;-)


----------



## vickym1984

Laws-How did you get on with the additional tests

GemH-Saw on another thread the appt went well, hoping your results come through in good time for you x

Incy-Only 8 days to go now till your appt xx

Bambi-2 weeks tomorrow for you xx

P&W-Have you managed to speak to other clinics about accepting you with that AMH?

Alexandra-Hope the metformin is going ok xx

Two weeks today for me and feeling excited now. Hopefully Christmas should take my mind of waiting for the results. I am a bit worried about matching though as I am overweight. Am within my clinics guidelines for egg sharers, but their criteria is 35 rather than 30, BMI and mine is 32/33, and having a real struggle trying to loose it at the moment. Am worried about people not picking me, especially looking on the board for egg receipients, I know they just want a good chance, but my eggs are no worse just because of my weight  :-(


----------



## GemH

Vicky yeah it went really well, I was so nervous but didn't need to be. They went through everything and done internal scan and bloods, just got to wait now 3-4 weeks for them to come back. Hopefully before Xmas! Now it's all I can think about lol. Got forms for our drs to fill in and a form about writing a goodwill message for recipient and potential child born which I'm struggling abit with.

Not long until your appointment, 2 weeks will fly by, I hope it goes well. I'm sure matching you will fine. I'm borderline 30 bmi, I was 35 but managed to get it down. They told me it was so my ivf has a better chance of working. I'm quite short aswell so makes it worse lol. I struggle with keeping weight off! I'm sure your little eggies will be fine and matching you will be too. with my clinic they said a computer picks and matches you so they dont get a choice xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem that it went well.  The computer does match people up, but the recipients are offered the choice to go with it or not, and it seems like quite a few don't like using an overweight donor, even if she is otherwise completely fine, but I am sure I will be ok, just feeling paranoid.

Forgot to mention, I asked my old clinic (who gave us Hannah) for copy medical records from my time there the other week and got my notice of fee on saturday for that, £28.90, not too bad. Paid over the phone today, so should get them tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - sounds like its going to be all go for you now, at least with xmas coming up you are going to have loads going on so should keep your mind busy. What happens once your tests are back? Did they say/discuss what "protocal" you would be doing or how they work this out? what even does this mean, haha! ive just seen other ladies talking about long & short protocols so thought i would join in, lol...!! 

Vicky - eeeek 2 weeeks!! i might be a complete wreck this time in 2 weeks.... my appt isnt until 5:30 either so got all day to get excited n giddy, dont really know why i am giddy as know nothing really will happen.

Myself and DH had a good chat this weekend about our expectations and next year, sounds really strange talking about how this time next year we could be very close to having a baby. Normally at this time of the year I end up looking at and booking holidays for next year but now I am happy in the knowledge that I might not be able to travel for a good reason.

Cant wait to join that "ladies on 2ww" thread, haha!!

Have a lovely evening ladies.... xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambibaby

Glad you are feeling positive about your expectations for the new year. We have a centre parcs break booked for September next year still, but will be a nice relaxing break if we are (hopefully) expecting

Maybe I can help you out re protocols, seen as I have gone through it before.  There is generally two types of protcols, short and long. Long is more common which consists of a couple of weeks of down-regulation (shutting down the ovaries) before stimulation (stimulating ovaries to produce eggs) and short, only has a day or so of down regulation drugs before stimulation drugs


----------



## GemH

Vicky - ohh right lol shows i dont really know how it works haha. im sure your be ok though, im bmi 30-31, gonna try get it down abit more but i love my food lol! 

Bambi - LOL you just made me choke on my cuppa tea saying what does that mean thought I'd join in..haha  did make me smile. Short protocol is where you don't have to down reg so it's not as long process. They said they decide on what protocol when my blood tests come back depending what they are ( I don't know how they work it out though lol ) when bloods are back they said will need to book counciling and nurse appointment and hopefully i should be matched! yeah will keep me busy over the Xmas period, just hate waiting lol. 5.30 your appointment is, your be thinking about that alday but it will soon be here..Yayy! Bet you can't wait! 

Me and hubby have said the same thing, how crazy it will be this time next year if it works we'll possibly have a baby or be preg! Soooo excited! I'm the same can't wait to the 2ww thread lol! Xx


----------



## GemH

There you go vickys better at it all then me lol  thanks Vicky! its all so new to me, nice to have someone like you here xxx


----------



## incywincy

Helloo!

Vicky and bambi, only two weeks eh?  Nearly there, just need to keep yourselves occupied.

Gem, I'm kind of looking forward to writing something to the recipient and baby, but I know i will do multiple drafts before I find something I'm happy with.  

I know what you all mean about wondering what will be happening next year.  My sister in law keeps talking about booking a villa abroad in the summer for us all, but I don't want to commit.  I'm not sure how I'd feel about flying.  If all goes to plan, in August I'd be about 6 months.  And if not, I'll still be wanting to try again so still don't want to commit.  She doesn't seem to understand though, but she doesn't understand much at all tbh.

Only a week for my appointment now!  I had a very naughty weekend and put back on a couple of the pounds I have lost.  It was worth it though, didn't come on here once, barely thought about baby things so it was a welcome distraction.  I am also looking forward to having a four day week next week as I have taken the whole day off for my appointment, so it will be a leisurely lie in then appt.  It seems my DW won't be able to get time off though, so I think I will be going alone, which is a shame.  She didn't come to my IUIs with me, partly for work reasons, partly for the price of flights so it would be nice if she was more involved through this process.  I'm hoping she will be able to come to ET and I need her there for EC, so she'll just have to work something out for that!


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh thanks vicky that's a great help.... Like Gem said its good to have someone who already knows what will happen. It feels like information overload sometimes.

Yeh we re going to book a few wknd breaks in the UK but not committing to any holidays abroad as don't really have any idea when this will happen, (if it happens), worst case we can just book something last minute if we need something to tak our minds off it.


Gem, glad I amused you, haha! Apologies for any tea stains you now may have  
It deffo sounds like you could be matched and starting your cycle in January... Wow, we could have ur BFP end of jan, early feb.... Bet you are on cloud 9 already! Feels good finally knowing your making positive steps towards finally becoming a mommy.  

Hi Incy... Sorry your DW can't make your appt, you're very brave going it alone and I'm wishing you lots of luck for this cycle. Are you staying over there for both EC & ET or do u have to travel back n forth for that?


Have a good day ladies.... xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bit annoyed, booked my appt 2 weeks ago for 3rd December, and they called today to reschedule as one of the consultants who thought they would be there, won't be. Thought they would be able to manage their diary better than this. Got an appt for the afternoon instead of the morning, but stupidly feel really upset as don't know how my husband is going to be able to get the time off for counselling now, as we had them both booked on the same day , and everyone at his work has booked their days off now ofr December, and its hard to book January off for him. waiting for the counsellor to call me back atm


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh vicky I would be fuming! Like you it's hard enough as it is for myself and DH to arrange time off work together so being messed about at such short notice is out of order!
When will they get back to you??

AFM, I got my blood tests results back from my "blood donations", was advised I could apply for the results of any previous donations. Lucky for me I did a donation on 3rd September so they have sent me a letter confirming all tests for HIV, Hept, Syphillis etc all negative, so hopefully this will be sufficient for my IVF... although I believe they also want cystic fibrosis testing?? Anyway, least these is one thing crossed off the list....


----------



## vickym1984

Forgot to update. Luckily the counsellor has been able to fit us in that morning,  so panic over for now


----------



## vickym1984

Glad you got written results for all those tests, like you say, less for them to have to do


----------



## bambibaby12

Phew for ur appt... Still a pain that they couldn't do all that legwork without worrying you. Did they automatically book your counsellor or did you have to do that separate....?


----------



## vickym1984

We have to do in separate here as the counsellor isn't actually at the clinic. Got the details about it with the confirmation of appointment. 

Good news this morning in that I lost 1.5 lbs this week, really didn't think I would loose anything, so am very happy. Will show as heavier at the clinic then i do at home, as I weigh in my birthdya suit first thing, and on the day I will be fully dressed, and after lunch lol


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, well done on the weight loss.  I weigh the same way; after toilet, before breakfast!  I don't think I'll eat much heavy stuff before my appointment, as little as possible, haha!  Glad you managed to get the counsellor appointment sorted out.

Bambi, I'm not doing this cycle abroad, I'm going to a clinic about an hour's drive away.  But I still want her there for EC and ET.  EC because I need someone with me to get home, I don't know how I'm doing that yet, perhaps train, because she doesn't drive.  And I want her there for ET because that's when you get to see them being put in, that's the exciting bit!  

I think there are a few more tests as well as the STD type ones.  Like you say Bambi, cystic fibrosis, and I'm sure there's some other genetic type tests they do.  I wish I could have had those done already, I have a feeling bloods will take ages to come back for us, with having Christmas so near.


----------



## vickym1984

I am sure the results will come through before Christmas for you incy, bet you can't wait now that its so soon till the appt x


----------



## bambibaby12

Well done on the weight loss vicky... Do u have much left to lose? Are u with a club or just doing it yourself? x

Incy I hope she is able to get something sorted, it's nice to have someone there anyway just fr another pair of ears and to take some of the pressure from you... Good luck x


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun. To get my BMI to 30 I would have quite a way to go (12.5 lbs) but will just loose as much as I can, as clinic will accept at my range anyway xx


----------



## incywincy

My BMI has gone back up slightly, but is still definitely under their top level.  I'm still trying to lose some, but I think after the appointment on Tuesday i'm going to change tack and start eating well with a view to try and slowly lose a touch more, but mostly focus on eating well for egg health.  Recently I've been dieting with ready meals and lunches of random low calorie things, without much thought for nutrition.  If Tuesday is positive, I'm going to focus on high protein, a range of vegetables etc to get those eggs going good!

DW definitely not coming to appointment, there's no-one to cover.  I'll just have to write everything down!  I wonder if I'll look like too much of a geek if I do that!

Vicky, definitely can't wait!  Just the weekend then one easy day in work to get through!  Yours isn't far off either, getting excited?


----------



## vickym1984

Thats good re the healthy eating. I like chicken breast with veg and potatoes or pork chops with rice, need some other quick and nutritious meals though as have ready meals half the days normally

Yes am excited, think next week will go quick as will be quite busy hopefully

What does everyone do work wise?

I am self employed, I am a qualified book keeper and have some of that work but also do some customer service work from home on the phone


----------



## incywincy

I work in special needs education. I'd like to do something else at some point, but the school holidays are going to be too useful to give up! I'd like to work with animals, but too many allergies. Is the customer service stuff phone based? I could do with some evening work, but I don't like telephones. 

Keeping busy is a good plan, then the week should fly. I filling the weekend with chores and long dog walks. I had two dreams this week about being mean to my dog so I'm taking her on extra good walks to make it up to her. I know how stupid that sounds!  

Turkey is meant to be good for fertility, can remember why. You could do batches of minced turkey spag bol or chilli with nice veg in, freeze them. Or turkey breast & veg & cous cous. Fish like salmon, trout, cobbler etc with veg & carbs too.


----------



## vickym1984

That sounds good re the turkey mince.

Yea the customer service stuff is phone based


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi ladies hopee you don't mind me joining ur thread! I too am going to be a reciepiant via egg sharing through herts and essex fertility centre! Have had 1st consultation just saving money for treatment. 
Brief history me and dh have had 3 failed ivf treatments in a year! I hv low amh and egg reserves and just found out hubby has low sperm count (though that wasn't picked up on out nhs goes through homerton). 
Just feel down and gutted and finding saving a struggle! Hopefully will be on donor list by end of the year and praying it works! Is anyone else finding saving a struggle? Its all I can think about! X


----------



## vickym1984

Kirsty, we are all egg share donors rather than recipients. Feel free to post, but there is also the egg donor board which have a lot of ladies who are receiving eggs xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hello ladies....

How's everyone doing?? 

I'm having a bad day... Another weekend of announcements, guess I'm really at that age now where all my friends are reproducing. I ended up going out on Saturday night and had a huge blow out, still feel rough now haha. Can't handle the hangovers anymore and to top it off it's made me feel guilty, almost feel as though I'm not allowed to drink and I've ruined my chances?? 

Still one week to go until my first consultation, the time seems to have been dragging and can't imagine how I'm going to deal with Xmas this year  

Had my smear test too today, only had one before and didn't remember it being that painful...

Wow, I really am moaning today... Need to pick myself up and sort my head out!,,  


Hope you lovely ladies are all well and dealing better than me with this roller coaster! xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi hun

Sorry to hear you have been bombarded with announcements from friends etc   

I am on countdown till appt Monday too. In pain today as my body is trying to ovulate (I gear up, surge, but just end up producising an immature egg or cyst, and a/f arrives 7-10 days later). My ovaries always feel swollen when its happening.


----------



## GemH

Hey ladies 

Sorry all u have been hearing are preg announcements.. I think when we are in this position it's harder to hear! Was with my partners cousin Saturday who's expecting twins and I love hearing about it all but can't help but feel a tad jealous..! 

Don't feel guilty about going out on the odd night, let your hair down now and again.. Once treatment starts u won't be so enjoy it I say lol. I'm hoping to get a night out before we start  I'm still waiting to hear whether we been excepted, 2 weeks on Friday so another 1 or 2 to go ahhh I hate waiting! I had my smear last month too, didn't find it too bad. Poor u for finding it painful, hope ur ok now.

Not long til ur consultations... I'll be checking back to see how u all get on xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks for the support guys.... Guess this part and then the 2ww are the hardest parts as your hands are tied and u feel as though their is nothing you can do. At least once tx starts you will feel you are working towards your goal. 

*Vicky*, that doesnt sound like fun, I very rarely get any ovulation symptoms expect sometimes a slight discharge, (sorry if tmi), maybe that's why I've found it hard to pin point when the time is right for me haha. Can't imagine feeling pain now and then when AF makes its ugly appearance ;-)

Although I know I'm ovulating atm but couldn't do anything cos of smear, DH best be ready tonight.... One more shot at ttc naturally haha, plus I need a cheer up 

*Gem* Yeh waiting is pants... You'd think we would be used to it after all these years of ttc. Almost glad i am starting this cycle over the winter months as they are crap anyway and hopefully once the beautiful spring months are here we will all have some good news and something to look forward too... Wow, imagine how we will be waiting for that then haha! you get your results in writing or will they give u a call? xx


----------



## beckha

Hello girls, not waiting for consult yet but have two open eveings next week (thursday & saturday) at CRGW and London Women's Cardiff but we've already made our minds up anyway really with CRGW.

Will hopefully book consult when we are at open evening.

x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Beckha- Hope the open evening goes well, if you have made your mind up i would just get the consultation booked. you can always cancel... least you are a week closer ;-) But then I am the number 1 impatient Annie haha x


----------



## beckha

We just want to be 100% sure, also I have some questions to ask whilst there.

xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Well in that case welcome to the crazy rollercoaster. Apologies in advance for any moaning I might bring to the table... finding it quite tough at the minute x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hi girls, mind if i jump on the bandwagon? 

We're at Birmingham Womens aswell, paying privately and enquiring about egg sharing. We've had the initial consultation, the tests (blood (me), sperm analysis, hsg, pelvic ultrasound) and the second consultation. Consultant was happy for me to egg share and i just need to get the relevant counselling and tests done to see if i actually can. We had the letter to arrange the group session in May but had to postpone because i was having abnormal results on smears and biopsies, and currently waiting for DF to get his surgery out of the way and then we can finally start moving again. Last smear was normal but im still under 6 monthly checkups - i've had that many people poking and prodding at my cervix over the last 4 years more times than i can count so that part of the tx should be a doddle  

Between this time last year (our 1st appointment - 11th december) and now, 3 family members have announced and had babies, 4 neighbours announced and delivered and countless 'friends' on ********, (dropping people off your news feed is a godsend!) Yesterday we did a surprise visit to family and 2 of the 3 babies turned up just after us   Got the car round the corner after we made our excuses to leave and I cried! 

Rollercoaster it certainly is and after 4 years of waiting the waiting doesn't get any easier  

Good luck girls


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I can't handle hangovers any more either!  I don't know if it's age or because I drink infrequently these days, but they are always at least two days long now, sometimes three.  It really doesn't feel worth it for me to get drunk any more.  I can enjoy a few drinks and be okay, but not getting drunk.  Don't feel guilty about drinking though, you can do it occasionally, and it's not like you're starting treatment this week, it's still a little way off, so you might as well get a couple of drunken nights in while you still can!

Gem, I hope you find out soon.  If you are accepted, when will you start after that?

Beckha welcome, I agree with bambi, the sooner you book the better.  I wish I had applied for egg share sooner.  I wanted to start next January and I started thinking about applying in August.  I waited for what turned out to be a pointless reason to apply in October and didn't get my first consultation until today.  Now it seems I'm looking at treatment in March/April, which feels like forever.

Vicky, hope time passes quickly for you, both to get ovulation out of the way and so the appointment comes sooner!

Hi Kaitlyn, welcome.  Sounds like you've had a frustrating year of it, but at least things are moving now.  What other tests do you need to have now?

AFM, I had my consultation today.  Most of it was just going over the procedure if I get to that point, most of which I knew from reading on here, but obviously she had to go through it anyway.  I was a little concerned that she said my medical condition might bar me from sharing, when I've already had an email to say the doctor has said it's okay.  She didn't seem to know anything about that and said she'd still have to clear it with the doctor.  I had the pelvic scan, which wasn't too bad, because my period came a day early so the horrible heavy bit finished yesterday!  I don't know if my follicle count was good or bad, so I'm going to google that soon!

Apparently if the doctor gives me the go ahead, I'll get a letter bringing me in for a blood test in about a week.  I do wonder why they couldn't just take the blood today, surely it's only a few minutes to take blood?  It's a 100 mile round trip and half a day off work every time I have to go.  She said I wouldn't get the consultation with the doctor until after Christmas, and it won't be until after that that I think about getting matched, so Feb is probably the earliest I can start down regging.

I feel more nervy now than I did before the appointment, because now I am waiting for the next letter from them!


----------



## beckha

CRGW seem to match pretty quickly TBH, and we have a holiday in March so we will probably have to wait till after then to start anyway I guess because even if we started in Jan the time frame isn't really viable.

I have been given a list of blood tests I need before starting treatment from one of the ladies on here thats at my clinic and I am at the doctors monday so going to get my GP to do them and get the ball rolling as thats half the battle so I hear as the AMH can take 4 weeks to come back!

But thanks for the heads up

xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh yeah, if you have a holiday sorted then there's not a massive rush.  And it'll be something nice for you to focus on while waiting for treatment to start!  Where are you going?  I hope you get all your blood tests done by the GP.  It seems my clinic might replicate some of them, which is a bit of a pain, since they are charging me for them.  I will query it more at my blood-taking appt.  If I can save anything, that would please me!

I've googled my antral follicle count.  Of course.  Because we all know googling medical results is a good idea and always gives a reassuring response.   If I read the monitor right, I have lots of follicles, which is good.  I am right at the top of what is considered a 'good' count.  However, that's leaning towards risk of over-stim and OHSS, and in some cases can indicate PCOS.  But I don't think I have many symptoms of PCOS, though I do get bad skin.  

So of course now I've given myself something to worry about!

One thing that made me smile today - when driving to the clinic there was a car in front of me with 'BFP' in the number plate.  I am viewing it as a positive omen.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi and welcome Kaitlyn, nice to have someone new sharing this with us all. Really does sound like you have had a nightmare year and really hope 2013 brings some light at the end of the tunnel....  

Please keep me posted how you get on as I havent spoken to anybody else yet who is at Birmingham. Was your consultation with Mrs Rajhkowa? Did they do all those tests at your 1st appt or have you had to go back since? 

Dont feel bad about your tears, i often feel like that when faced with others news. Makes me feel like such a bad person but I am sure its just human nature to feel a bit of jealousy and bitterness sometimes. xx


Hello Incy!! Funny cos my friend just called me to see how i am feeling now after saturday and trying to rope me into another night.... Not a chance!! My body is my temple from now on haha! Its my DHs works xmas do this weekend, huge event and free bar but yours truely will deffo be driving. I want this baby so much more than a night out. Like you said, one or two glasses of wine i can handle but catapulting over your limit just isnt doing me any favours haha ;-))

I feel for you after your consultation news Incy, guess we all hope that after that first appt things would be clearer and you would have more idea of when things would be getting started but sounds like they have put another hurdle in your way. Lets just hope they use their initiative and just give ur doc a call and not make this any more long winded.... Also, Totally agree, like the whole process isnt frustrating enough without having to travel back and forth and take more time of work which again adds pressure to an already stressful process..... xx

Beckha - yeh you are best to get as many tests done by your GP as possible. I went in for smear today and turns out Ive had LH and FSH done already by the GP and they have done a pelvic/ovary ultrasound so still need my AMH which I will just wait now and get done at the clinic.
We are off to Oz in March but really really desp hoping that I can already have my BFP by then, did consider delaying it until after that trip but petrified of starting tx and then uncovering something wrong with one of us and think i would kick myself then for having delayed another 6 mths. 
At the end of the day though, you know your life and what will work for you. A child is a long long commitment and something you cant take back once that decision has been made. It will happen for you when you are ready xx


AFM... I am feeling loads better in myself now girls... DH has come home and run me a bubble bath. Think I am at the start of a cold/sore throat so i need of some tlc. Thanks for all your support and kind words girls. Its hard as still not told any friends/familiy about my IVF so aside from DH you guys are gonna bear the brunt of my emotions haha!! xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Haha Incy thats made me laugh... think we are all guilty of self diagnosis on the good ol tinterweb ;-)

I am sure you dont have PCOS but yes, I would be the same and thinking the worst!!

BFP number plate... deffo a sign!!! everything crossed for you


----------



## beckha

Hahaha! I've seen a couple of BFP plates. Always makes me smile.

I have PCOS but it doesn't show on bloods! LOL. I have all the symptoms and cysts on my ovaries. It's a nightmare. I hope you don't have it.

They shouldnt be charging you for bloods, you can request your medical files from your PCT under freedom of information act, you may have to pay a small fee, but beats paying clinics blood test fees! Think they have to be with in 6 months of starting treatment, my clinic is mostly interested in AMH levels so it seems.

Holiday is in spain for my grandparents 50th wedding anniversary, they are my relationship role models! Haha.

xx


----------



## beckha

Bambi I would start treatment ASAP  if I could. Just don't want to risk treatment clashing with holiday and not being able to go away or to get BFP fly early preg then have a MC, I would kick myself. 

Something to think about anyway. See what clinic thinks when we go.

xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Bambi!

Beckha, I meant my fertility clinic is charging me for blood tests.  I got a load done free with the GP, but the egg sharing clinic seem to be just doing all the ones they usually do, when I have some from the GP which are in date.  So I think I'll query that when I go back, don't see why I should get them done again when I've got valid ones.  It's a waste of my money.  I've got paper copies of the results from the GP.

Lucky you going to Spain!  I didn't have a positive opinion of Spain until recently, I thought it was all Benidormy type holidays, which is not my thing at all.  But I went on honeymoon to Andalucia, out of the way of the main Brit tourist traps and I LOVED it.  Really want to go back.  I don't mean to sound snobby with the 'Benidormy' thing, it's just foreign holidays are expensive and I don't really like spending that much money and getting a load of Britishness!

Right, I'm getting off here for the night, DW due in from work, I need to go and make it look like I've done something productive with my evening.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks for the welcome girls  If you want something badly enough its worth fighting for right   

Moving slowly yes.. i just want to go full steam ahead already lol. 

BFP plates are the best, seen a couple too and i think its an omen aswell   

Bambi my consultant was Dr Raj, the HSG i requested, she didn't think i needed it but i wanted to be sure. The other bloods she wanted retested from what my GP had done. I think they were FSH, LH, Oestrogen, Progesterone, Thyroid function, something to do with Rubella and a few others but i can't remember them this far on. Im sure i've got them wrote down somewhere, she wanted them from cd2-5 and then cd21ish. 
The HSG appointment was in march and they did the pelvic scans the same day. Turns out everythings normal, tubes open and clear my left ovary was good but the right had slight PCO appearance which isn't a problem. I've got more than one symptom of PCOS with out having it... Dr reckons its a common thing. All this was no charge because it was classed as NHS as its only investigations and they're a teaching hospital. The further bloods i think is the STD and genetic tests then whatever they need for egg sharing, not 100% sure whats needed yet. 

Good to hear you're feeling better.. all you need now is chocolates  Told the mums of the 2 babies i saw yesterday about our situation because i've been avoiding them since i found out and i think i owed them an explanation. It was a weight off my shoulders as they were the only side of the family that didn't know and they've been really supportive and understanding  

Dr Google.. doesn't hide the bad news or the good news.. infact its just a bit confusing lol.

Have a great time in Spain beckha, good role models  50 years wow  Whats their secret lol. My sis has PCOS too but shes only 23 so they wont really help her much yet.. bloody NHS.

And as for the booze.. im such a lightweight i only have to sniff the stuff    Not a huge fan of conversations with Mr White lol.


----------



## vickym1984

Beckha-welcome. hope you get all the info you need at the open evenings to make up your mind

Kaitlyn-Good luck with all the tests xx

Incy-Frustrating about the wait. Can't believe how different all clinics are. Our appt next week is short appointment with the nurse, followed by the Doctor/consultant straight after. I am really hoping to be cycling Feb/March, would ne nice to be sooner, but don't see that happening as probably wont get matched till mid Jan

Went to see Twilight -breaking dawn part 2  tonight which was good xx


----------



## bambibaby12

hey ladies... quick question I am hoping one of you can answer... so with the egg sharing, the half we get to complete.... if more than 1 are sterilised, i am guessing we get the option whether to have one or 2 transferred....?? But if we are insanely lucky and there are 3+ fertilised do we then get the option to have these frozen for a future cycle if thats what we decided??

Has anybody looked into this at all before?? 

Hope everyones had a good day xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, from my research of prices for clinics, embryo freezing is around the £300-£500 mark.  For my clinic, it's £500 for 3 years, for other clinics it might just be one year.  I saw £940 for one year for the Lister, but I'm starting to wonder if that's a mistake as it's SO much more than all the other clinics I looked into.

As for how many are transferred, I know some clinics prefer single embryo transfer as they're under pressure from the HFEA to minimise the risk of twins/triplets.  That's fine for me because I don't want twins either! (I'd love them ideally, would be really cute, but my partner already has kids and our house is pretty full anyway!)  But some clinics are more open to putting two back.

"Has anybody looked into this at all before??"  HA! I have spreadsheets on it!  I am such a geek.  


I am impatient again today.  I am not enjoying work at the moment so that's making my days drag.  Two days until the weekend seems FOREVER.

Hope you are all having a better day than I am!


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I assume you mean fertilised?  Most clinics will push for single embryo transfer if it is good quality, esp if at blastocyst stage (5  days after egg collection) . You can disagree with them but they will stongly reccomend you look at the literature for the complications if you conceive twins. If you have a good number to freeze then they will offer that option, and there is normally a set fee for the freezing and 1-2 years storage. Don't forget if you then wanted to use that, you would pay the normal frozen cycle costs including meds


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-I am feeling a bit stressed today. There is someone on the main egg-share thread who it took 3 months to get a match, and her clinic said it was due to her BMI (ust under 30) and although there are countless other women with similar BMI's who got matched within a couple of weeks, I am not convinced its going to take months to match me as well.


----------



## vickym1984

And how am I reacting to my anxities, by being extra healthy? No!I have just got a takeaway!!


----------



## incywincy

Haha, vicky, that's usually how I react to worries about weight!  You'll start being good tomorrow, right?  

Do you know if your clinic shares BMI & weight with the recipients?  The donor co-ordinator at mine recorded skin complexion, hair colour, eye colour and height.  That was it.  And when asked what I requested in a sperm donor I could only specify the same four characteristics.  She said that's all the recipients are allowed to know about the donor at that clinic.


----------



## bambibaby12

awwwhhh Vicky, dont worry girl... i am feeling down in the dumps, full of a stinking cold so have just ordered an Indian takeaway.... just know that is the only thing that will hit the spot right now so you are not alone! enjoy your takeaway!!
And yes, I did mean fertilised, ha!! can deffo tell my brain is mashed today, busy day at work and struggled with being under the weather :-((
Vicky, re the lady who took 3 mths to match, surely there were other issues, cant believe someone would "reject" someone whos BMI was circa 30?? Again, you have to remember, these ladys are just as keen as us to get a match and get their cycles started... Stay strong lady, you will be fine!! xxx

Incy, I feel for ya with the work thing, luckily for me i dont even have time to think about this during the day as I am so busy, its just in the evenings when I am waiting for DH to come home that my mind starts wandering then he will get the brunt of my moaning haha!
Is it just that you dont have enough work to do or you just finding the job boring?
Love, love, love the spreadsheets haha!! everything can be solved with a spreadsheet haha!! keep up the good work ;-)


I have thought about the 1 or 2 dilema and tbh i would be petrified of having twins. Like you say Incy, the idea is cute but in reality i think i would have a breakdown. I have said to myself I would try at least 2/3 times with just 1 emmbie and then maybe consider 2 if still nothing had worked but i really hope i dont have to consider this. 

Incy your house sounds amazing, that is my dream to have a really big and happy family, I am essentially an only child and i do miss the sibling thing, my DH on the other hand is one of 4 and really close to his bros and sis and it does make me slightly envious... My dream is 3 children.... Funny, 10 years ago, when I was actively trying everything NOT to get pregnant, this didnt seem like a big ask but now after trying for so long, even one baby would complete me.... 

Thanks for all your info, you girls deffo make this process easier for me, lol


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, that's just like me, I'm an only child, DW is one of 4 and they're all close.  I only ever wanted one child though, was used with the small family dynamic.  The stepkids are great, I think the only problem with having more than one child is the 'it wasn't me' tactic.  Grrrr.  If they all say it and you can't spot the lying twitch in one of them it's frustrating!

The job I like on the whole, I enjoy what I do but I don't enjoy some of the politics and games that goes with it.  And really, I'm inherently lazy so work just goes right against the grain for me.  I don't tend to mind it once I get there and I just get on with it, but it's the getting up and anticipating how bad it might be that is the worst!


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies, good to know I am not alone on the emotional eating front. I managed to get my BMI down from 41 to 25 in the space of 17 months before I we did IVF and got Hannah. I just don't seem to be able to do it this time. Oh well, will be gooddefintely until appt next monday now, although will have to eat lunch out on the day as have thw counselling in the morning then travelling across from there, will keep it light.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Evening all  

I think Brum will only transfer one embie on your first go anyway and im sure their prices include freezing of surplus eggs, to be honest though i found it a tad confusing. I only want one put back anyway, the thought of twins terrifies me and its a bit much for my fella's 13 yr old if we asked him to move into the little room lol.

Last check i had my bmi was 29 and i've gained since then, comfort eating guilt here too.


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Kaitlyn, what are we all like with our comfort eating   

Got the rest of my notes from Hammersmith re our 2010 cycle (which resulted in Hannah), they has forgotten to send notes of scans during down reg and stimming and the Egg collection notes, so got them now. Apparently last time I got 9 eggs, 5 were mature, 4 fertilised. I am hoping the clinic put me on a higher dose from the start this time as only half our eggs were mature, so they hadn't grown properly. Only 4 days to go till appt


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Bad news DF was meant to be in for surgery tomorrow.. its now been postponed and the new waiting list is anything up to 7 months. We've also only got until May to say go with our IVF thats been on hold because of this surgery and my smear scare. Looks like we're going to have to get referred again  Waste of 12 months.


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-Thats terrible-What is the surgery for, if you don't mind saying? Can he not still have treatment before the surgery?


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Basically his pee tube is closing up, hes already had it re-opened once but needs it done again. I was in a state and half so hes rung back and told her about the ivf (which he didnt mention the first time she called but i wasn't here) and shes now booked him for the end of Jan and if someone cancels before then he's on another list to get short notice to go in. 

Slowly coming down out the rafters now, this weeks been one thing after another  

At least you've got all your noted how hun  Fingers crossed its all good news and they do what you want this time round xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Phew Kaitlyn!! Honestly I would have reacted exactly the same, my DH is very "passive" shall we say and he always just takes whatever word is given to him! Me on the other hand will demand, demand, demand until I get what I want, haha!! 

Glad you managed to get a better result today hun!! Honestly, sometimes, it really pees me off how some people get it so easy then others who are already going through s%*t, then get a load more s%*t handed to them!!

And now I shall breathe, rant over, lol!!

Happy Thursday girls... one more get up until the weekend!! xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Haha passive yes! Anymore laid back im sure he'd fall over.

Oh to be one of those people who have everything land in their lap on a silver platter, nope we're the pigeons target practice kinda people lol. 

Also phoned the docs after yesterdays appointment over my back pian, i'd booked 2 weeks off for DF's surgery so didn't ask for a sick note to cover me at work because i'd already booked the time off. Dr i spoke to yesterday was a prat.. gave me codeine which makes you drowsy (im the only driver in the house) gives you a bad back (side effect) and is not to be taken if pregnant or planning a pregnancy... he never even asked or looked at my notes. But anywho's picking the note up tomorrow so off next week on the sick  

I swear this week has taken everything i've got physically and emotionally, not sure whether i want to laugh, cry or scream and my brains whizzing at 100mph. 

I will find my zen like state... just need to retrieve my marbles first lol.


----------



## vickym1984

Glad you managed to get a sooner appt for him Kaitlyn x

Bambi-You got much planned for the weekend?


----------



## bambibaby12

Enjoy ur week off Kaitlyn.... Sounds like you need some serious R&R ;-))

Vicky it's my DHs xmas/end of season party on Saturday night so got a busy weekend planned. Staying over in a hotel for the weekend, looking forward to getting away for a few days, (even though it's only 40-50 miles from us is still nice to get away from home for a bit)...

How about you guys? Anybody been brave and put Xmas decs up yet or are u like me and leave everything to the last minute? Haha xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks girls, had enough drama for now methinks.

Dirty weekend Bambi  As long as its away does distance matter? Have a great time and unwind  

Our trees up but erm.. bare   unless you count the cat sitting in it


----------



## vickym1984

No tree up yet, usually do it around a week before Christmas

Not got much planned for the weekend either, bit of a quiet one hopefully


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Evening all  

Much better end to the week than the start, good news is that we have heard back from the hospital and DF is due in in 2 weeks  The consultant himself pulled his date forward so our IVF is looking like sooner rather than later again. Had a friend deliver her little ivf miracle last night after a 10 year battle and its raised my spirits that dreams do come true. 

Also the tree now has lights much to the cats disgust   

 to all


----------



## vickym1984

Grea news about your DH's surgery

LOL to the cat being unimpressed with the lights x


----------



## GemH

Good luck to all the ladies with consultation today and tomorrow xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Seconded   Hope it goes well


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Gem & Kaitlyn, I'm really excited now!!

How are u anyway?? Any news for you on your tests Gem?? xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooh and meant to say, Vicky.... Looking Forward to your update... Let us know how you got on, xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls, how is everyone?

How did your appt go Vicky?  

Bambi, is yours tomorrow?  Good luck for it!

I haven't heard from my clinic yet.  I am busy convincing myself I won't be able to egg share.  I think it's some sort of self preservation thing, to expect the worst!  They said I should hear about the next appointment in a week, and that'll be tomorrow.  Was hoping it would come early but obviously not, so now I just hope it comes on time and doesn't drag out!  I'm back there later in the week for the counselling so if I haven't heard by then I'll probably query it.

Every time I click on my homepage, which is Yahoo, I am confronted by Kate Middleton's face now.  I suppose we are going to hear every last miniscule bit of information, real and speculated, on end for the next 6 months.  I feel a bit bah humbuggy about it.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy I'm so glad u said that... I've been beating myself up cos I cried n cursed when I heard that news.... Seriously?.... Grrrrr!
And yes this is only the beginning of the constant "royal baby mayhem"... I hate it already... Sorry but I, joining u on that bah humbug!

Keep us posted on ur appt, I'm trying not to think about mine tomorrow, just want to get on with it all now...


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Expect the worst and anything better is a pleasant surprise, its less heartache that way. Hopefully you'll hear something by the end of the week at least, if they say they're gonna let you know by such and such a date they really should stick to it. 

Bambi have you got any idea who you're seeing? Good luck with it  

Yup all we're gonna hear now is how amazing blah blah... she aint the first, she wont be the last. Bah humbug from me too. DF walked in as I came across it, first thing he asked - 'are you ok?'. Its a pity we can't have story filters built into the browser to block things we don't want to read/see, SafeSearch for TTC   hehe.

Anyway besides the headlines we're all good here  AF has finally buggered off so i'm going to party like its 1999 for the next week an half


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Hope you hear soon

Bambi-Good luck for tomorrow x

Well had my appointments today. Counselling was supposed to be at 10am, but had a nightmare with traffic as the motorway was closed through junctions we needed to go through, cue having to get off, and finding a different way, but all the trafic had also came off so it was horrid. Luckily the counsellor had a cancellation, so she pushed me back by an hour and we just made it.  Wasn't too bad getting across to clinic (its about half hour drive between the two) . Had appt at clinic at 2pm. Saw nurse first, had chat, blood pressue, heigh & weight etc . Shane did his business lol.  Then saw a consultant, who is also the medical director, who founded the centre! Felt very impressed. Shanes SA was done straight away, found out that his results were a lot better than before, and unless things get a lot worse, won't need ICSI which will save us £600.  Then saw the egg share nurse, had my bloods done, and she wrote the details of what Shane needs done so can get done at his doctors.  

Went to see Michael McIntyre at wembley arena this evening, and that was good


----------



## vickym1984

Hope its gone ok today Bambi xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Ditto what Vicky said. Hope its all gone ok 

Vicky it sounds like you've got a great clinic! Wish ours had been that quick when we first went, DF's results we had to wait 3 months for until we saw the consultant. 
Have they given you a time frame yet? Hoping its as quick as it looks to be


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-Think its because I am at a an IVF clinic, rather than a hospital that also does IVF iyswim .  They said can take 3 weeks to get my bloods back, but they are also closed over Christmas , so thinking maybe begining of Jan?  Then it depends how long it takes to match me.


----------



## bambibaby12

So girls, I'm now back home from my appt and all I can say is "wow" haha! I feel so much better now and it's starting to seem more real....

Ive made the decision not to egg share & I'm just going to fund the full cycle myself, I may sound selfish but after waiting so long already I want to give myself the best chance of conceiving and for my first cycle I want to get as many eggs as possible... 

Like you vicky I saw the nurse first and did all height, weight etc, the met with my consultant and she talked me through all options and ivf process. I've also had my AMH blood test and she has asked me to call her the end of this week to get the results.

DH has to call tomorrow to get an appt for his SA which should be some time next week and then we get a 2nd appt to discuss what medication I will need, (dependant on my AMH results) and we will both have to have blood tests for contagious diseases. Apparently we will get these results the same day... Scary!!

Then.... if I am ready and happy on day 21 of my next cycle I will start my meds..... Eeeeekkkk.... So if all goes to plan I would be looking at starting meds end of January.... WOW, haha!


How is everybody else doing today??xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Glad it all went well hun, I am feeling like it will be ages till they get my blood results back (the blood share ones like CF and CMV take the longest) , but I am sure the time will pass quickly


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Blimey you pair are flying ahead with it all  I know who to ask for advice when i get there lol.

Keeping your eggs doesn't sound selfish at all hun, at the end of the day its your choice and if your heart is telling you to take no risks then thats the best path to follow. How did you manage to get her to send you for the AMH test if you don't mind me asking? 

Hard to believe this time next month you could both be a couple of weeks away from being started


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - I'm sure it will go quick Hun, Christmas will be here soon so the weeks are going to fly by.... (3wks today incase anybody had forgotten lol)

Kaitlyn - I know i can hardly believe it myself, too excited now. Even DH was excited when we got home. Think seeing the diagrams & discussing it with the consultant made it all seem more real. He also said to me he is happy he now has a designated taxi driver for the next 12 mths haha.
I don't even know why she did my AMH to be honest, she just asked me how far we had travelled, told her it was about 50 miles and so she just said, as we have come a long way she will get my AMH done now then we can get the results by Friday?? I was quite shocked myself to be honest.
Due to the time of our appt my DH couldn't do SA and tbh think he was glad, we didn't expect it to be today anyway. ;-)


----------



## GemH

Wow bambi how exciting. It doesn't sound selfish, u have to do what feel right for u. 

I had email off my clinic yesterday, they are waiting for 1 more blood to come back which should be this week/beginning of next.. Then I will find out if I can egg share, then I got to book appt for nurse planning and councilling which I'm hoping to get in before Xmas as I have some time off work but we shall see.

Hope you all r well xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem, will they start searching for a match straight away, or wait until you have had counselling? Sounds like about 3 weeks is right then for all the blood results to come back.


----------



## GemH

Hi Vicky, they said soon as that last blood test is back they start finding a match so could possibly have a match by nurse planning meeting! Exciting but also scary lol. Yeah so 3 weeks is about right, though it feels like we r waiting a lot longer. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Oooo, you could be starting in Jan then . My next period is due this weekend, so my following one (5-6 week cycle) will be around mid jan, so hoping they get bloods back and a match before then, as they want to put me on the pill from cd1 of the cycle I start on, if not wont be d/r till mid march


----------



## GemH

Maybe, unless like u said about the pill they might want to put me on that too. So we could possibly be starting around the same sort of time.. Yayyy can't wait xx


----------



## vickym1984

If you have a regular period you may not need it. They want to put me on it so I definely have a period during down regulation.

Its very exciting


----------



## bambibaby12

At what point do you have a period during down reg? I was told last night that i would start meds day 21 of my cycle and these would last 2-3 weeks then would start stimms? would i have a period at any point through that?

Its this aspect thats slightly confusing for me  

Fingers crossed we can all be cycle buddies, would be good to have someone there I already feel i kinda know haha ;-)


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-They expect you to have a period at your normal point in your cycle, so if you start the d/r drugs on day 21, you would have a period between then and the scan before you start stimms. Because my periods can be irregular, if I started down regging on day 21, I may not have a period for a while, so would cause an issue xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ahhh ok thanks for that Vicky!! Glad you know what you what youre talking about hun! Expect loadsa questions from me over the next few weeks. Hope u dont feel bombarded haha!!

Really hope these aspect of the process goes quick for us! xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I don't blame you for funding a full cycle, if I could I think I would and then donate altruistically later.  I still like the idea of donating, regardless of money so if I could afford to pay full I'd do it that way.  It would stop some of this waiting around.  

Vicky, you got so much done at your appointments, that's great!  Means you can get started soon, hopefully!

Gem, I'm sure that last blood test will come through okay, you'll be away then.  

Kaitlyn, do you have a clearer time frame yet?  

I'm having counselling tomorrow, but haven't heard back about whether I can go ahead.  They said I'd hear in about a week, that was 8 days ago.  I don't mind it being a bit late in a general sense, it's more that she said 'if everything's okay, you'll hear in about a week'.  I know really it's still within the realms of 'within a week', but it doesn't really make me feel any better just now!  I'll have to ask them when I go to the clinic tomorrow, see if they can put my mind at ease.  Ideally, I was hoping they could squeeze in taking my bloods tomorrow, save me another day off and another trip up the motorway.  Doesn't look like that's happening now.  

As well as the constant 'Pregnant Duchess' stuff, I now have a ** wall full of congratulations for a newly announced pregnancy, of a woman who only started trying a couple of months before falling, and is still smoking (not loads, but still some, she is weaning herself off).  I know lots of people do this, but it still grates.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-why not email the clinic and just enquire, your letter may be delayed with Christmas post xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi incy, I agree with vicky, or why don't you try and tug on their heart strings a bit and explain that you want to avoid travelling back n forth as much as poss and see if they will send you for your bloods tomorrow while you are there.... Always worth a try.

AFM, got my smear results back today, all normal, another thing ticked off the list, just waiting for DH to come home from wrk and see if he managed to book his SA... I will go mad if he hasnt... Would rather have booked it myself but I think he already thinks I'm going nutty and taking over ;-))


----------



## incywincy

I'll ask in the clinic tomorrow, if not i'll send an email.  I think I will try to ask about getting bloods taken while I'm there too, like you say bambi, mention the travelling back and forth. 

Bambi, glad to hear the smear results are clear so that won't hold anything up.  I hope for both yours and your DH's sake he made that phone call!


----------



## bambibaby12

Girls.....!!! He reckonked it kept going to voicemail    

I will be on that phone tomorrow until someone answers!! Grrrrrr


----------



## incywincy

Haha, that's such a cop-out!  Looks like you'll have to 'go nutty and take over' after all!


----------



## bambibaby12

Tell me about it.... Seriously, you would think they would learn, especially after 3 years of marriage that women do NOT forget NOR let things lie.
My favourite motto.... "if you want something doing, do it yourself" ;-)) in some ways, think that's where I've failed with this conceiving thing, it's something completely out of my control and it terrifies me... 

Been reading some positive stories tonight on the 2ww thread and it gets me so excited. I really cannot imagine that that might be me one day. Before someone mentioned IVF to me I was almost at the point of resigning myself to not being able to have children and now finally I at least have HOPE if nothing else....


----------



## vickym1984

I really hope next Christmas all you ladies have your little babies , or  heavily pregnant , depending on when you get to cycle.

I feel a bit of a fraud posting on here when I already have my little Hannah, but I guess it shows you ladies it can and does work xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky you really should never think like that, you have been through all the same emotions and dramas as us and you have come through it as one of the positive stories and now you are going through it again so we can all lean on you for support.
Ony difference is you probably have more confidence in that you know this CAN work.... Otherwise you are just as justified in posting as the rest of us.... xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Bambi xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

I like hearing good news.

Gem good luck for your bloods, really hope they come back and start you soon 

Incy definitely get onto them, no harm in asking if they can draw blood tomorrow, if you don't ask you don't know! As for ** the hide story feature and unsubscribe from people works wonders  Done it loads of times now and for me at least it really did help. And as for a time frame i honestly have nothing except i have to call BWH before May to tell them we're ready as after 12 months my file goes cold and i have to start again from referral. I'm aiming to contact them by at least March to give DF time to heal properly, he's been through this op once already (last time the op was in 2 parts 8 months apart!) and i don't think he'll be able to go in for surgery again for the same thing.

Bambi GREAT news on your smear being clear! Wouldn't wish the hassle i've had on anyone, let alone anyone ttcing. Can't believe no-one answered, get your button smashing finger in tip-top condition for redial tomorrow lol. If i remember right they posted DF's appointment to us (could be wrong though as its all such a blur now). And hun there is always hope  

And speaking of hope! Vicky don't ever think you're a fraud for being here! Bambi has already said it perfectly, you've been there, seen the tears and the pain and come out the other side with a precious bundle of hope showing us all that it CAN work. When we're all running around like headless chickens you will be the one saying 'calm down love its only .... (insert whatever we're fretting about here)' and can talk us down from the rafters   

Next christmas each and everyone of us will be in the parenting thread comparing either bump sizes, or how many sicky tshirts we're got through that day lol.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Kaitlyn, and yes, it will be nice going through this journey with you ladies xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all thanks Vicky for pointing me in the right direction lol  well I am awaiting my first appointment been told should be Jan but was told December so not holding my breath just yet  lol


Kerry x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Kezza, what clinic is it?


----------



## vickym1984

Forgot to say -    turned up this morning , so thinking I may not make it to start injecting from the cycle that will start in Jan, as CD1 will be around 10th Jan, so thinking it will be the cycle after, in which case won't be down regging till start of March which is a bit dissapointing, but I am sure by then I will be just concentrating on each different stage so won't seem as long


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh vicky, I know how you feel... I'm just hoping This next cycle if mine is longer, my AF is due next tues but obv we still have a few steps to get through yet before I can start down regging, just don't want to miss my January cycles day 21, otherwise like you I would then need to wait until feb/march.... But... Just think it is only 3 months away and it will fly by Hun! But like you Im desp to get started ASAP. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

DHs swimmer test booked for Thurs 13th Dec, once these results back, (advised they will be within 2 days), we can then book our 2nd appt and dependant on SA results would be whether its an IVF or ICSI appt... Doubt this will be before xmas though so I will just look forward to xmas now and try and keep my mind occupied until the new year. xx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad you managed to get the appointment. xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls, had counselling and bloods done! They said the medical thing isn't a barrier to sharing, so now it's just a case of waiting for the blood results! I think that will be in January, so can just focus on Christmas. At least I have that to occupy the waiting time. 

Bambi, that's not long at all! Only a week then a couple of days until the results. 

So with you two talking about when the get started, do you know how soon you'll be matched? They've told me there might be a wait to get matched. Though they have given me the hfea donor forms to fill in, where I have to put my goodwill message and pen portrait.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-so you don't need another appt now, thats fab    Re getting matched, its a piece of string question unfortunately, some have got matched in under a week, others its taken a month or more. I keep going on pride angel to see if there are any recipients who match up, but there aren't many active poeple on there (it is a website where donors and recipients of eggs and sperm can locate each other


----------



## bambibaby12

That's great incy, so much better when they work with you.... I hate systems n rules n regulations. Sounds like you could be cycling with me and vicky, (and I think Gem is at a similar stage to us??)

I changed my mind about egg sharing, (pure selfishness  , so I'm unsure how long matching takes but I think vicky is right. From ppls sigs on here some are matched within a week then others it can take months. I have everything crossed for you though


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Not selfishness , self preservation xxx


----------



## incywincy

My clinic has a surplus of donors! So I'm expecting matching to take a while for me. I'm quite generic looking though in terms of colouring and height so I'm hoping I'm a good match for a few people 

Vicky, isn't prideangel more of a private arrangement site? The recipients might not sign up to places like that, so it might not be an accurate reflection. I signed up to a private donor site (not prideangel) to see what the sperm donors were like when I was deciding what route to take. Most seemed like lovely men but I got a few messages from blokes offering 'natural insemination'. Pervy buggers. 

Bambi, it's not selfishness. If I could afford to I'd consider paying full price.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Yes it is, I know what you mean, I was just mentioning it. Yes there will be more actually through the clinic


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Great news again  Looking forward to seeing all your stories unfold  

Thats the flip side of the rules around 'payment' over the egg donation rules changing.. a lot more donors coming forward so potentially slower matches for treatment donations because of the influx of altruistic ones. Its not a bad thing having more donors don't get me wrong, i think its great but for some donors it may slow the waiting times up a little.

Woohoo for the swimmers test booking too, did you manage to get through quickly   lol. And not selfish at all, part of my reason for wanting to is if i can then i can have more than one cycle as realistically thats all we can afford at full cost. The other half is helping another lady who would otherwise be at the end of the road.

I found the readings i had done and they've all been wrong... figured they would be but heyho. Another page in my book lol.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Kaitlyn... Honestly it took me a while too, the number they'd given kept going to v/m BUT the diff between women and men is that I didn't take that lying down lol, I rang the consultants secretary and asked for her to transfer me & another number... Then got through first time ;-)) 

Oh meant to ask you vicky... I didn't realise the side effects you have when down regging?? Can you remember this at all and was it bad? I'm dreading the hot sweats as I'm warm at the best of times, (windows are open in our bedroom at night, DH hates it  )... Although he does reckon the mood swings won't be any different to normal lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

hi vicky  its care in Manchester im just trying to forget and enjoy Christmas now  :-( xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi kezza, sounds like that's the same for all of us, let's just hope this year, as we are so much closer to our dreams, Xmas will be a welcome distraction!

Good luck on your journey & keep us posted xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-The side effects weren't too bad, some headaches and tiredness mostly for me, here is my diary from last time if you want to read

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224933.10


----------



## bambibaby12

That's great you kept a diary vicky... I've just had a read and I'm even more excited now!! ;-) xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, the diary section is really good. I just started one in the IVF section for this time, own't get updated very often till I start treatment, but its good to refer back to x


----------



## kezza_1980

thank you so much and I will do xx


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies, I hope everyone are ok and had a lovely weekend? The waiting around is STILL driving me crazy with a couple more pregnancy announcements from cousin and friends over last few days.. Hoping and praying 1 day it's our turn! Just a quick hello to make sure you are all well xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gem . Why not email the clinic and see what ones they are waiting back for, may make you feel better, like you are doing something. It's only been a week for me and I already feel like I am drumming my fingers lol


----------



## GemH

Hiya Vicky, lol it's horrible waiting ain't it.. I might give them an email later, I feel like I might be bugging them though, I'm sure they have people worse than me but I worry lol. I think I will email them though, I can't keep waiting and not knowing! Last week they said they were waiting for 1 more blood to come back and that should be a week or so.. Ahhhh drive me crazy! How long did they say you would have to wait? Hope you hear before Xmas xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem and Vicky...

Totally in agreement, I HATE waiting and hate not being in control... Had a really bad weekend, feeling down in the dumps and scared of this not working AND yes, topped off my another announcement... Seriously it seems everybody in the world is pregnant at the moment so I know exactly how you feel.

AF arrived on Saturday so that's probs added to my misery, yet another month of failed conception. In some ways I'm glad cos it means that day 21 of my January cycle is closer haha... Just hope everything pulls together in time for that....

Another week ladies so we need to look at it as being another week closer to starting our cycles...

Get that email sent Gem... You will kick yourself if it's delayed for any reason. I'm going to chase my AMH results too so we can be bunny boilers together ;-)) xx


----------



## GemH

I know bambi, pregnancy everywhere apart from with us  Let's hope it won't be long until we are the 1s announcing it 

My af arrived weds so I know how u feel but like u say closer to starting so that's the way to look at it.. Time drags when we want it to speed by!

I've just emailed them, they may think oh god her again lol but never mind I need an update as I'm going mad lol. Yeah chase up your amh results too, lets hope we have the news we're waiting for soon xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-They said around 3 weeks as well for bloods to come back for me, but not sure whether that will be this side of Christmas or not now x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Afternoon girls, Good luck with your chasing  Nothing else to report apart from getting ready for hossy friday for DF.


----------



## bambibaby12

ooh forgot to mention, been for my bloods today. Managed to get the gp to do HIV, HEP, Rubella and theyve given me a swab thing for the chlamydia thing, (couldnt have it today due to af), next appt they had was next monday so this way i can do it once af has done a runner and try and save some time. Didnt think the GP would do these tests tbh, saved me £140 so im happy  

Ive tried chasing my AMH, waiting for consultant to come back to me.... think im going to get stuck into some housework to keep my mind busy before a conference call at 4:30.... boring :-0

Hi Kaitlyn, will he have to stay in overnight? hope it all goes ok xx


----------



## GemH

It's good u got them done, saves abit of money! My Dh had his bloods done at drs otherwise we were going to be charged!

Had response from clinic, yayyy I've been excepted and its a case of just waiting for a match now  that's a weight off my shoulders, keep worrying if there's something wrong! Lets hope I'm matched soon.. I'm soooo happy right now  xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thats good to hear Gem as yours was 3 weeks ago today, so I may hear back about being matched before Christmas


----------



## bambibaby12

awwhhh gem thats brilliant!!! finally you can get moving forward! bet you feel so relieved?? have they any idea how likely you are to get a match soon. what happens then? dont you and ur recipient have to get your cycles the same??

Eeekk, im so pleased for you hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

fingers crossed for you too vicky!!! awwh you guys are getting me all excited again haha xx


----------



## GemH

I meant accepted not excepted lol, just got abit excited I think and wrote too quickly haha! Yeah Vicky, so fingers crossed u will have them through just before Xmas, I hope u do! 

Haha bambi, getting u excited again lol! They said they can't give me exact time scale of match times as its always changing but they did say 3 months before...think it's to cover their backs! Just hope it isn't that long lol, get past the blood test waiting now ill be moaning about match waiting haha xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Great news Gem  

Bambi was Dr Raj ok with the gp doing bloods etc? Might try and get ours to do ours when we get to that stage if we can. 

Yes he's got to stay in, one maybe two nights  If it gets his pipes working better it'll be worth it though, just so sick of being stuck in limbo with one thing and another. I've even started to learn to crochet its got that bad lol.


----------



## bambibaby12

Kaitlyn, yeh Dr Raj did say last week that we can get the GP to do them but some GPs are funny and wont do them or they will still charge you so just depends. I was a bit cheeky and just called up and asked to book a blood test, so went in today, the lady said she didnt have anything on her system, luckily Dr raj had written down which tests we needed so i just gave this to the nurse and explained it was for IVF and she just did it?? If you dont ask you dont get right haha! ;-))

You may be as well getting them done now then at least thats one thing ticked off your list. I do know that Dr Raj said they need the report and not just "yes/no" answers if that makes sense. Ive been told it takes a week to get results so then I will need to go in and get a copy of the report so I can then email this over to Dr Raj. 

See Gem... you are all giddy pants like me, baby brains already... imagine what we are going to be like when pregnant, haha xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-Hope your OH is ok and he doesn't have to stay in as long as expected

Because my cycles are irrgeular I had to email my clinic to advise them a/f arrived friday, so they are up to date with where I am in a cycle and they have had my AMH back already and they said others can take up to another 2 weeks, so still hoping just before Christmas. AMH was ok at 14.7 , so know I will be ok to share, just got to wait for CF etc tests to come back before they can start matching


----------



## bambibaby12

Girls.... I'm devasted....!! 

Just got my AMH back and it's 6.2    

So it's me thats the failure....


----------



## bambibaby12

Should have read "devastated"


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Most places say 5-15 is considered normal, so I wouldn't be too upset (easier said than done) and I know you aren't planning to egg share but I am sure there are some ladies who have been accepted to egg share with that AMH too xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Doesn't look too bad to me  Had a google round and like Vicky said 5-15 is pretty standard. It'll probably just mean more stimming drugs maybe? I'm only guessing, theres little eggies in there so thats gotta be a good thing  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I think for my age it's low, the said normal at my age is in the 20s.... I'm really shocked & just glad I now know what's going on. I could have spent so many more years ttc naturally... 

Thanks girls... xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, from what I've seen, amh doesn't always predict success in egg sharing that well. Have the clinic said if it will affect treatment?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi incy, she just told me not to worry and it just means I will need a higher dose of drugs.... Like Kaitlyn said though, think I need to stay positive and remember that at least I have some... 

Why is this conceiving thing such bloody hard work.... Surely evolution should have sorted this by now!.,   xx


----------



## dingle123

*bambibsby12* - honestly - it means nothing. Mine was 38 in March and I retrieved 7 eggs this October. Another lady in here (pregnant with twins) had a fairly low AMH and from 'memory' got around 18 eggs. This is not the end of the road for you. However: I hear ya re: wishing you'd started ttc earlier - I feel exactly the same!!


----------



## incywincy

That sounds okay then Bambi. They'll just give you lots and lots of lovely ivf drugs! My dw is dreading the drugs, she says I'm bad enough with pmt, she's anticipating serious trouble from me!


----------



## GemH

I haven't got a clue about about amh   so I'm not any help but if all the others are saying its ok I'm sure their right bambi.. I'll see if I can find out what mine was, when she said everything was normal and I'm accepted I forgot to even ask lol.. I'll ask when we make another appt. I'm sure ur make a lot of lovely eggies, fingers crossed we all will  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know I know, I should just relax, just was a complete shock to be honest... Guess you really don't know how and when ur biological clock starts ticking....

Dingle, looks like we could be cycling together.... Wishing you lots of luck for thus cycle. What's a normal amount of eggs to collect each cycle... Were they happy or disappointed with 7? Guess we all just need to remember that it "only takes one" ;-)) 

Incy, I'm with ya there, even I'm dreading the side effects. I get hot flushes now haha and I'm not gonna get started on the mood swings around AF... DH won't know what's hit him ;-)

Gem, yours must have been ok or you wouldn't have been accepted to share... It's worth asking then at least you know for future... We are just hoping we now get plenty of good quality eggs to freeze.


Lets all hope 2013 is our year to produce lots of quality eggs and lets get these BFPs rolling!! xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Bambi* - I won't lie - I was disappointed with 7 - I think most people would have donated all and had a 'free' round next time. I decided to donate 4 and keep 3. And in all fairness all 3 were grade 1 by day 2 so it's not always about quantity. Looking forward to cycling with you - hope 2013 is lucky for us all 

*incywincy* - hopefully your DP is as understanding as mine - I was horrid during dr!!


----------



## vickym1984

How are we all today ladies. Every day seems to be dragging for me, not sure what I will be like when waiting for a match, will seem even longer as no set timescale for that


----------



## bambibaby12

I'm with ya there vicky... It's dragging and I just wanna get on with it!! I'm constantly googling stuff relating to IVF and can't seem to occupy my mind. It now seems so far away....

Think you got it in one though, it's harder to deal with when we don't have dates or timescales... At the moment we are in their hands and it's all out of our control


----------



## vickym1984

Hopefully it won't be too long for you hun, your OH has his sperm test tomorrow, do you have to wait to get the results back from that before you can book co-ordiantion (meds) appt?


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh we have to wait but my consultant has told us to txt her Friday morning and she will call us with the results... What time do you think is an acceptable time to txt?? I know I will be giddy and wanting to txt bang on 9am ha!! Yeh then as soon as we get those we can book next appt which will be in January now... You shouldn't be too far behind... From what Gem has said her bloods didn't take long at all so I'm keeping everything crossed for you.... xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oops dingle, did mean to reply earlier.... I know what you mean about 7 eggs but to be honest I would be happy with that now ;-))
Looking forward to cycling with u too chiccy xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thats good, maybe text at 10 on friday?

Yea, Gems results came through at around 3 weeks, I am going to email my clinic lunchtime next Thursday and see if they have them back if they haven't said and see what days they are closed over Christmas so won't be matching etc. It is just waiting for the match I think may take a while, if I get the match end of Dec or first few days in jan may be jabbing from end of Jan, if not will be early march


----------



## GemH

My fingers r crossed for u too Vicky.. Lets hope u get them back before Xmas! I know what u both mean about the waiting.. Omg I keep checking my emails, then googling how long people have waited for matches etc etc ahhhh driving me crazy and i only got accepted monday haha Xx


----------



## incywincy

I hope you get matched soon, Gem!

Bambi, I wouldn't worry about texting too early, she's probably used to it!

The days aren't dragging too much for me, I'm just worried about getting to Christmas at the moment.  I haven't bought any presents yet, and all my family live miles away so I have to factor in delivery dates.  I'm just going to have to Amazon stuff straight to them!  I can't even come up with any suggestions for things I want, never mind think of what to get other people.


----------



## vickym1984

Keeping everything crossed for you too Gem, hopefully you will be matched before Christmas, it's a shame there isn't a donor/recipient request board on here


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all just a quick one I have finally received  our appointment Jan 11th  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad to hear that kezza, hope the time goes quck for you xx


----------



## dingle123

Great news, *Kezza* xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thats great Kezza, things are now moving in the right direction....

ok so DH's swimmers are in and under scrutiny as we speak.... Consultant wants me to txt her tomorrow to get the results.... i am soooo impatient... dying to txt her now!! want to get this 2nd appt booked pronto!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Hope she gets back to you quickly tomorrow Bambi as you can get your appt booked in xx


----------



## GemH

That's great kezza, least now u have something to look forward to.

Bambi I hope she gets back to u 1st thing tomorrow.

Vicky is the waiting killing u? I'm turning into a mad crazy woman checking emails every 10 mins lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, it is, but not as much as it will be once I am at your stage waiting for a match, not expecting them to get my bloods back till at least this time next week (will email them as thats when we will be getting a copy of OH's bloods from GP surgery)

My next a/f should be due around 11th Jan, so I can't see getting a match and syncing from day 21 of that cycle, so I am guessing it will be my mid feb a/f that we will start counting from (hopefully) and jabbing early march


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you hear back early today Bambi , let us know xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Okay ladies so SA results are in and my hubby has lil olympic swimmers, (235 million count and 56% mobility)..... his results have actually increased since the last one he had done in March this year so all is good. Wondering if this has anything to do with those wellman tablets he has been taking....

So.... all set now for next appt which is Wed 16th Jan and they have confirmed I can start down regging on my day 21 of january cycle. AF is due first Jan 4th, this will be the first time I will be glad to see AF....!!!

Gonna go in for bloods next saturday so we can be sure these results are back in time for my appt....

These next four weeks are going to be torture but at least I now have a deadline and I guess there isnt much i can do now due to my cycle  

Any updates from anybody else?? 

Vicky I think you should try chasing your blood results... you never know if you dont ask ;-)))


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Going to chase next Thursday they said up to another 2 weeks on Mondya when they gave me my AMH, unfortunately the chromosonal testing just takes that little bit longer.


----------



## bambibaby12

oh yes, forgot about that one....! did they not do that same test on your last cycle? surely that wouldnt have changed so can they not use those results??


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Firstly, sorry I forgot to reply to the first part of your post-Glad all hsi well with your OH and you can get started soon

Anyways-Last time we were NHS, and you only need the genetic blood tests for egg sharing . I did email them to ask how they wanted my husbands results when he got them, and snuck in asking whether they thought my results would be back this side of Christmas . I am too impatient


----------



## vickym1984

Got an email back, they are closed after next friday till 2nd Jan, but they hope to get the results back before next friday apparently. Doubtful I will be matched before next a/f then, but I can live in hope eh lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Least you know though now eh Vicky, that's the worst bit, the not knowing!! Guess we will both now just have to try and relax, enjoy Xmas and just look forward to the new year!! Dunno about you but I'm gonna find it so bloody hard haha xx


----------



## vickym1984

It is hard, yea. Just wish I could be matched, even if it was going to take a few months to get started, it's the not knowing thats killing me

Gem-you going to contact your clinic next week to see hwo the search for a match is going?


----------



## GemH

Great news on sperm results bambi... My dh's sperm count is super high like urs but his are lazy little buggers with only 12% motility! 

Vicky - lets hope they are bak before next Friday.. I'll keep my fingers crossed for u.

For me dh's blood test results come back from his gp so I sent an email earlier asking whether they want me to send them or bring up on nurse appt when we get a match... I got a reply saying I can send them if I like or I can bring with me if i prefer to appt when I've been matched and made 1 and that they'll be in contact when they found 1. Lol I was trying to be sneaky and hint but obv still no match  haha at least I tried lol x


----------



## vickym1984

Oh no Gem, hope they find a match soon for you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It was worth a try Gem... If we don't ask we don't get!

Everything is crossed you and vicky get your matches soon!! I want you guys as cycle buddies!! xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Great news Bambi 

Fx Vicky and Gem for results and quick matches 

Been up since 4 and writing an essay for the hospital exec about the shoddy treament and care Df has got today. Bloody appalling!


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh Kaitlyn, what happened?? Hope ou are both ok!!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

A list as long as my arm, things that had been signed off on post op checklist as checked and acceptable.... HAHA no panic alarm.. it was still on the wall 2 ft away. Catheter bag under his blankets where it can't drain (should be hung up on return to ward), oxygen mask he was wearing had disconnected! Rubbish shoved under his pillow.. the list goes on and on! But apparently this was all checked and was as it should be... i think NOT! Comes to something when i walk in and he looks like dracula after a long night (graft taken from his mouth). This was during visiting hours mind you and the curtains were all open with 3 other blokes in there all with visitors (we we're the last ones to arrive of the ward). He'd been back maybe an hour and nothing had been done with him...   someones heads going rolling when the exec gets her letter.


----------



## bambibaby12

Flipping ek, that sounds terrible! You best make sure that letter gets sent. Really pees me off hearing stories like that. Almost like they think we are at their mercy and we will just accept whatever treatment we are given? How is DH feeling?? When will he be discharged?? xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hopefully today, he's better off at home i think. I know the care procedure and they need the beds so i've got me fingers crossed. Not supposed to be on the ward outside of visiting hours but im going over, head nurse already agreed i can, well not that they could disagree as i made it pretty clear im staying with him   !!! Right off me toddles, speak to ya soon and fx everything goes for everyone


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry to hear about the terbile care your OH has received Kaitlyn xx


----------



## kezza_1980

That is shocking  sorry to hear that Kaitlyn 



thanks to all that wished me well with the appointment looming  I am  becoming more anxious didn't think I would   and had letter to confirm now  I may come across has being really dumb now so i apologize in advance but what is AMH has when I did this in 05 they did not scan for this


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, AMH is anti-mullerian hormone, it indicates your ovarian reserve.  It's a blood test.  Some clinics just use FSH and LH levels apparently.  I got a bit jittery once I had my appointment.  The waiting is easier than not having a date, but sometimes I got so impatient.

Kaitlyn, that's awful about your DH's treatment.  The NHS is so understaffed in some places that patient care is lacking.  I think in most cases, it's not the staff's fault personally, but just that they have an unbelievable workload.  Complaining is good, the more the management hear about stuff like this the better.

Gem, fingers crossed on that match coming through.

Nothing to report at this end, except that I'm struggling with my goodwill message.  I'm fine with the pen portrait, I've drafted loads of stuff to say about myself and my family background.  But the goodwill message is hard.  I'm not a very sentimental person, and everything I try to say sounds either cold or trite.  I'm writing it to the child as the form says to do so, though the recipients will be able to view it if they wish.  I'm trying to say something that wishes them all the best, and a bit about how if they want to meet me when they are grown up I will be open to that, but don't wish to take the place of their real parents.  But finding the words exactly is hard!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you do much xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-yea what Incy said re AMH xxx

Incy-Is good will message part 5 of the form and pen portrait part 6? I haven't started mine yet as haven't got a black biro at home


----------



## incywincy

Oh thanks for the heads up about black biro, don't think I read that bit. I'm drafting it on paper first.


----------



## vickym1984

Am I right re what part 5 and 6 actually are as they look so similar to me, wasn't sure on what the diff was on what to put for them


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls... (this is a slightly random post so apologies in advance  )

How's everyone's weekend been? Mine has been good but suffering the effects of a few too many drinks last night.
My best friend came round for a catch up, hence the obligatory glasses of wine. I also ended up having to tell her about my IVF, (nobody knows at the moment), had to tell her as its her 30th in january and a group of us are supposed to be going to York. Obv I now know I will be down regging around this same time so don't fancy being away for a weekend and not being able to drink. 
So not sure whether it was the effects of the wine but we ended up having a good ol cry together hahaaa, (women & alcohol eh), she just knows how much I want this and I am hoping it was all happy tears haha! 

But, she knows that I am a private person and she won't be bombarding me with questions, we have always had an understanding that if I want to talk I will and when I'm ready but I know that she is always there no matter what.

Apart from that, I'm now back to being impatient and just wanting this next month to fly by.... Dying to hop on that 2ww thread!!

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the festive season ;-)) xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi bambi, glad your friend is so supportive hun, its nice to have that, and I am sure you will be on the 2ww thread in no time xx


----------



## vickym1984

Just wanted to say I am very pleased with myself. Managed to loose 3.5 lbs since our consultation two weeks ago. Hoping to loose another lb this week by Christmas eve, and then maintain over Christmas and new year

Just started to fill in the green form and no idea what to put for the good will or pen picture yet


----------



## bambibaby12

That's great vicky! And at this time of the year too that's even better. When it's dark and cold all I seem to want to do is eat and eat! Just shows what u can do with a bit of determination xx


----------



## vickym1984

Indeed, I think having something to motivate you defintely helps


----------



## GemH

Happy Monday morning girls 

Aww bambi that's great ur friend is supportive and there for u when u need her to be.. We haven't told anyone so I know the feeling of feeling alone.. And that's why I love all u ladies  

Well done Vicky that's great with the weight loss.. I'm still trying to get a couple more pounds off before I start anything. I still haven't got that green form.. I don't know whether my clinic have messed up and forgotten as I've read afew places where people have got these forms. Only thing I got at my consultation was a sheet that the clinic must of made with parts for me to fill in about my hobbies etc then a part for me to fill in with goodwill message. But haven't had the hfea form or nothing xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, that sounds like similar things to what we put on the green form, so maybe the clinic will copy all your stuff from your form onto the green form as there are some bits on the form the clinic will need to fill in anyway xx


----------



## GemH

Oh right maybe that's what it is then.. It asks me occupation, interests, skills, reason for donating, goodwill message and a big space to leave a message that will be passed on to anyone born as a result of my donation.. So maybe they just copy it onto the green form then xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know, I was reluctant to tell anybody but didn't want to lie about the reason I'm not going to her 30th. I've thought instead I'm going to book us a spa break for February. Hopefully I might need this distraction & will also give me something to look forward to ;-))

Ive just been back to the gym for the first time in ages... I'd already started to let this IVF take over my life and am just going to try and relax and let the weeks roll by. I normally run 3/4 times a week but since making decision to have IVF for some reason I lost all motivation?? It was almost as if I was thinking pregnant already and thinking there isn't any point in exercising now haha, (any excuse eh ladies,  )

So anyway, it's the start of another week which means we are one week closer to starting.... Is this the week you will get your match Gem ;-))

Hopefully your bloods will be back this week too Vicky!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi P&W - glad you're back, i read through the posts from the start the other day and did wonder how you were doing. 

Thats amazing news about the free IVF and sounds like its all well underway. Bet it was such a relief finding that out and I have everything crossed that this is your time!!

So when do you start DR? Im starting on my Jan cycle too, Day 21 should be around 22/23 Jan, can not wait to get started!! 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

HI P&W , good news about the free treatment, what clinic is that with? I saw one at Hammersmith that were offering something similar.


----------



## vickym1984

P&W  we were at Hammersmith for our NHS cycle with Hannah, they are good, the only reason we didnt choose them this time was the fact they didnt do egg share.  Yea, Hannah is good thanks x


----------



## GemH

Omgggg girls, I've just had a call off the clinic.. I've been matched ahhh I can't believe it.. I started jumping up and down when she said it lol. At least now I can relax for Xmas and booked nurse appt for 7th Jan! So happy! I hope everyone elses bloods and tests come back soon Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

P&W, im not egg sharing now. I decided i wanted to give this cycle all i had. Then found out I have a low AMH so glad i made that decision as now hoping we get a good number of quality eggs so I can freeze some.

I am then more than willing in the future to donate altruistically.

We are at the BMI Priory hospital. Decided to stick with a clinic in Birmingham even though I live in Oxfordshire as I am working alot atm in Birmingham and so it means I can nip in and out for scans as and when needed. I am lucky too with my job as i have flexi hours so not tied to an office all day every day & wont need to waste holidays to attend appts. 

Is that kinda like this "IVF Lite" thing that you are trialling then? Are the drugs quite mild? You will have to keep us updated with how you get on. xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

agghhhhhhh GEM!!!!! Thats amazing... i said this morning it would be your week!!!  

soooooo, when is your next AF, i.e will you be starting DR on ur next cycle!!! xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps. cant believe how quick that was!! bet you are sooo happy!!

Vicky, your next!!! sounds like the matching happens very quickly!! xx


----------



## GemH

I know u did bambi, I can't believe it. My next af is due 30th/31st dec.. So if I start on that cycle should be end jan time? If its long protocol, I will find out at the nurse appt. still in shock. 

Yep u next Vicky xx


----------



## bambibaby12

yeh i think short is more if you have high FSH levels but i could be wrong.... sounds like we will deffo be DR together!! awh im so pleased for you hun. do u get to find anything out about your recipient, is this their first cycle?xx


----------



## GemH

I'm not sure about the recipient, all she said was a match has been found and the recipient is waiting to start. Not sure whether they'll have to sync our cycles, I haven't got a clue.. Again I get all excited on the phone and forget to ask anything haha! but hopefully yes we'll be dr together yaayy x


----------



## vickym1984

Yay Fab news Gem!!!  I reckon due to Christmas there is no way I will be starting on my next cycle, as they want me on the pill from cd1 of whatever cycle it is, but hope you get to start jabbing in Jan xx


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

Congrats on all those matched!

I emailed my clinic today to ask if there is any chance of being matches before they shut down on Friday but I realise it is very unlikely! All my tests have now been repeated and AMH is fine. I can 'feel' AF is on its way which means not starting now till end of Jan - boo. Least it gives me some time to lose a few lbs, go back to no wine/coffee.

Looking forward to 2013!

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Oh no dingle, was hoping you would have a match now. How often are your cycles? I am thinking I will be starting on the cycle with CD1 being mid feb (I have 5-6 week cycles) . Sitting on my fingers so I don't email the clinic yet again chasing my bloods as they are beign good saying they will try and get them done this week, just feel a tad impatient


----------



## dingle123

Mine is quite long - however I wonder if it will be different after a round of IVF/mc?

I don't blame you feeling impatient - to have dates/drug info really makes a difference! Does your clinic close down over Christmas?


----------



## dingle123

DP has just reminded me I'm usually between 36 and 50 days and I'm day 35 now. So who knows?!


----------



## vickym1984

Yes, they are closing after Friday till 2nd Jan. They said they were hoping to get my bloods back this week, and I should hopefully get a copy of hubbys blood results from the GP's Thursday morning, so will probably just mention it when I scan them over to the clinic


----------



## incywincy

Gem YAY!!  Great news to keep you going over Christmas!  And your nurse's appt is very soon after that, so it will all be going ahead for you!

P&W, I've just done some research about the clinical trials, it all looks very interesting.  I sort of wish I'd known about that sooner, but most of them are based down south, and I'm near Manchester, doesn't seem to be any happening up here.  

Vicky, I'm looking at mid-Feb if I were to get matched quickly, as my cd21 is due then, with a late-Feb CD1 to follow.  

Having said that, the bloody bloods still aren't in either.  I know I'm impatient, that some take 6 weeks, but it seems even the early ones aren't in yet.  I phoned up yesterday and they said that they won't wait until the karyotype ones are in to book my docs consult. but they need at least some of them in.  I think that'll be things like AMH.  So they won't send me a letter for the doc until those come back.  They think they'll be back soon and said that I should receive an appt letter for Jan in the next week or two.  I'm not holding my breath.  (Well, I am, but I shouldn't)

Dingle, sorry to hear that you won't be matched until January.  But it does mean you can have a couple of sneaky drinks over the festive season.  Work on getting healthy with the proviso you can have a few drinks on Christmas Day and New Year.  I've gained a couple of kilos back through sheer gluttony, so I'm going to have to try not to gain too much over Christmas then get it off in Jan, pronto.

I still haven't done my goodwill message.  There never seems to be enough time to really sit down and think about it (plenty of time to sit down and type all this out obviously  ).


----------



## vickym1984

Incy, I did my good will message today, the pen pciture a few days ago. My next a/f is due around 11th-16th Jan, with the one after that around 35-40 days after that, so think I will start down regging begining of march, as can't see be being matched and sync'ed with a recipient for the Jan a/f


----------



## GemH

Thanku dingle,incy and Vicky! I'm so happy.. Just waiting until 7th Jan now. 

I've also got to do my goodwill, need to sit down properly and write it, sounds weird but now I know there's a lady out there receiving my eggs it feels easier to write.. If that makes sense, whereas before I felt like I'm writing to no one or nothing. 

Hope u all get results ur waiting for soon, and that we can hopefully be cycling together in the new year xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Caved and emailed clinic this morning, she has chased but the lab haven't got the results of the chromosone tests yet, but they will email her as soon as they are in. She said the only wait in getting a match usually is just time taken to make calls etc and would expect a match within a couple of weeks of them coming back on 2nd Jan, with me starting for a Jan/Feb cycle, so have said, but they want me to be on the pill from CD1 so that may delay things, and have asked if the consultant can prescribe the pill beforehand , so will see what they say


----------



## GemH

Ohh I hope they can prescribe it before hand, cos then at least u can start it on ur next cycle. Fingers crossed for u Vicky. I hope the chromosome comes back soon, that's the 1 they were waiting for of mine, not sure why it takes the longest. 

I'll be   u have news soon xx


----------



## vickym1984

She came back straight away and said she would post out a prescription for me to start the pill straight away . Really hoping this means I will be start jabbing early Feb at the latest ,


----------



## GemH

Yayyyy, great news xx


----------



## incywincy

That's good news Vicky! My clinic don't seem to use the pill, just down re until both are in sync or something. Strange how they vary. 

Gem, are you writing the goodwill message to the recipient or the child? I was told to write it to the child but the recipient will be able to see it if they wish. But when I looked around on the internet lots of people seem to e writing it to the recipient. I'm no further forward with mine, and I have to get Christmas cards written tonight, boo!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-I did mine to the child, will probably take in a good luck card for the recipient on day of collection or transfer though, for the clinic to pass on.

I can type up here what I wrote in mine if it will help?


----------



## GemH

Incy - that's exactly the same as me, I presumed the child but when I read the paperwork it says goodwill message then another bit after saying in this part u can describe yourself and put anything u would like a child to read if ever born as a result of ur egg sharing.. So I haven't got a clue. It looks like on mine the goodwill message is to the recipient   
Vicky that would be good if u could? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky that's brill news, bet your glad you got onto them today. Sounds like we will now all be cycling together


----------



## vickym1984

The goodwill message is for the possible resultant child, but the recipient can see it

Mine says

_"I hope, if you are reading this now, you understand the person who brought you up is your mum, I merely donated something of mine that I had surplus of, to help your mum achieve her dream of having you. I don't know your mum, but I do know the ache of feeling you may never have children._

_Ny daughter, Hannah, was born in December 2010, afetr having IVF. We tried for 4 years before this, and it was so hard, the worry that I would never be a mum. Then, we had IVF and it worked, I felt so lucky._

_We are now going through IVF again, to try for a sibling for her, so I decided to help someone else achieve their dream by sharinf my eggs. I will be telling Hannah about the donation, so if you have any questions, you can contact me, but do not feel that you have to"_

Then on the pen picture I wrote about me what I am like etc


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Hope so, that'd be fab xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Vicky.. That's gave me more of an idea now.. I've sat and wrote out things then crossed it out, started again then crossed it out.. It's so difficult, but that's helped me.


----------



## incywincy

Me too, that's the kind of thing I want to say. I want them to know I'll welcome contact but won't presume to be their 'mum'.


----------



## vickym1984

Glad it helped ladies. Realised clinic want me to start pill when a/f next comes (around 3 weeks-ish) rather than straight away, but thats fine xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bugger. Scanned over shanes blood results and they have missed out doing one (Hep B Antigen -not even the new one!) . Now shane has got to try and ring docs to see if lab can test it for that still now withoutn having to have new test done.


----------



## GemH

Oh no what a hassle.. My clinic said GP probably wouldn't do the hep core 1 but they did. It pees u off as u feel its another set back. Hopefully they'll be able to test without him having to go back in again.


----------



## vickym1984

GP's are umming and aahing about it. Have asked the clinic to fax GPs and then GP's will call lab to see if it can be done, but have provisionally got shane in for another blood test 4th jan just in case. This better not flipping delay us too much. I think as long as results are back before CD21 of relevant cycle its ok, at least I hope it is


----------



## GemH

With me the clinic said just bring results with me to nurse planning appointment. So they didn't even need to see them before. Hopefully be the same for u. X


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Gem, that sounds positive. Wanted to send them over for them to check everything had been done, which they hadn't, so good job I did check, had a feeling there was 1 missing when I saw it all


----------



## Katya1982

My partner didn't have one of the tests done by our GP and he did it then - just after the nurse planning meeting. We received a letter with the result a few days after that so nothing to worry.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Katya xx


----------



## GemH

Do any of u feel like ur always on here? Lol.. I'm constantly on here, I go off do something then when I have a minute at work I'm back on here to see if I've missed anything! Addicted to egg sharing baby making lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Lol Gem, yes I do feel like I am always on here. I am ill (sore throat, loss of voice) atm, so internet browsing is keeping me occupied lol


----------



## GemH

I'm glad it's not just me haha! I'm always on here and google searching which isn't always good lol.

Aww I hope u feel better soon   x


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky & Gem - you arent alone,.. seriously, im sure deep down i think that the time is going to go quicker or i may suddenly be on my first cycle the more time i spend on here haha!!
Imagine what we are going to be like when cycling?? Im sure i wont sleep at all. Im too excited even now xx

Hope you are feeling better for xmas too Vicky! xx


----------



## pesente

hi ladies, im currently waiting for results of AMH to find out if i can egg share. the clinic has my results but wont tell me till 29th of january!!!!!!!!!!!! think im going to pop with anticipation before then?!


----------



## vickym1984

Bloody hell pesente, why so long! What clinic are you with?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Pesente.... WHY WHY WHY?? HAHA!! I would be jumping up and down,  

If they have the results surely they should be telling you?? xx


----------



## pesente

Im at complete fertility in southampton. 
i have no idea why its taking so long. im going to phone tomorrow i think and ask if we can get in earlier than that. we are going to be privately paying but started this through a GP referal?


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I would give them a call hun. I am guessing you have had ur first consultation now? The AMH literally takes a few days to come back so there isnt any need for them to keep the results from you.
Whats next for you, have you booked your second nurse appt yet? Hope you get some answers tomorrow, least then you can relax & enjoy xmas


----------



## pesente

the AMH took two weeks to come back as it is. 
waiting on this result to detirmine what we do next. i just want to get going to be honest, im rubbish at waiting!


----------



## vickym1984

We are all rubbish at waiting so you aren't alone there


----------



## GemH

Helloo ladies.. Hope ur all ok? Another day closer to our results/appointments! 

Pesente - did u ring your clinic? Hope u have some news hun, waiting to hear Is horrible when all u want is to know whats going on! 

Hope every 1 has a nice weekend.. I've got weekend off work then back on Xmas eve which is a pain but nevermind hey, least I get Xmas day off! Speak to u all soon xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem,
Yes I am good thanks, looking forward to finishing work but going in hospital on sunday so going to be pretty down and out over xmas :-(
Had a pretty crappy 6 mths health wise so hoping this op is the final thing and 2013 is going to be much better, new start and hopefully a BFP would make my year!!

Yes another day closer to our appts. Yours is 2 weeks on monday which is going to fly by. Are you working in between xmas and new year too? 


Hope everybody else is ok. I managed to finish my shopping today so just the wrapping to do now before sunday.... xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Ladies. I am working over Christmas (between Christmas and new year) , although not loads, so isn't too bad as I am self employed.  Got my prescrption for the pill today, so going to go get it this eve, ready to start on CD1 come January time. Looks like Shane will have to have his blood taken again as they said they can''t retest the original sample for the Hep B Antigen


----------



## GemH

Hi bambi, aww not good.. Hope it's nothing too serious and u have as good xmas as possible with having to go in hospital, yeah let's hope bfp for the new year for u  that will make up for it all.

Yeah I'm working in between too Vicky, only 10am-4pm and then on New Year's Eve til 4pm aswell.. Having a quiet 1 this year anyway so doesnt really matter, though it would be nice to not have to work! It's a shame to hear ur hubby got to go back again to get it done! Hopefully once it's done it doesn't take long to come back.

I nooo 2 weeks Monday ahhh excited to see which protocol il be on and to find out if il start straight away! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

ah vicky, thats pants! think you mentioned you had this booked for 4th?? least it isnt really any time wasted as they are shutting down over xmas anyway so really its like him having it done in 2 days time, (if that makes sense  ) and they only take a few days so you could get that and ur chromosomes at the same time.

Oh girls actually, can you help me with a query. was reading a few diaries on here last night and there was one story about someone whos SIL had a baby and it had CF, (SIS & Hubbie were both carriers). This lady who posted, her DH was then tested and they discovered he was a carrier too so subsequently she was tested, luckily she wasnt a carrier so they are ok.
My question is, i know you are tested for CF if you are egg sharing but why isnt this done anyway for all patients? You would think for all the tests they do carry out, they should do everything even if to cover their own backs?? or is this me now being panicky haha!

What do you guys think?? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Think it is because people conceiving naturally don't get tested, so they don't view it as different to that for couples using their own eggs and sperm.


----------



## vickym1984

Oh and yes, he has his other blood test booked in for 4th Jan.  Picked up the pill earlier ready to start next month.  I am struggling to not get ahead of myself. Because it worked firts time last time, I am mentally assuming it will and thinking about being due Nov/Dec 13, getting my hopes up too much I think


----------



## bambibaby12

You're no different from us there vicky... I'm already planning next Xmas in my head and how different it will be with a baby haha! I really hope it works for us all. My DH is the same though, just hope I don't let him down xx


----------



## vickym1984

I really hope we all do. When are you expecting a/f again bambi?


----------



## bambibaby12

Should be 2/3rd jan... For some strange reason I'm bleeding today?? Normally like clockwork with no spotting mid cycle so dunno what this is all about?


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh and due to my op on Sunday I've not been able to drink this week or next week so went shopping today to test out some non alcoholic drinks... May as well get some practice if I do get pregnant... Currently got a wine glass with some white grape schloer & I have to say it ain't that bad


----------



## vickym1984

Is your clinic open between xmas and new yr in case it is an a/f for some reason bambi ?  Hopefully I will only be around 2 weeks behind you with starting xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

No they are closed now until 2nd jan. Oh well, just have to see. It's stopped now & not like normal AF, much lighter but we shall see...??
Fingers crossed you are able to cycle at the same time Hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope its nothing for you. I am expectign a/f around 11th-15th Jan


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow just a thought ladies... I've just been back to the start of thus thread to have a scan through & can you believe it's nearly 2 mths since we started posting?? How quick has that gone! So fast forward another 2 mths and we will nearly be at the end of Feb... Eeeekkk! Looking forward to seeing what stage we are all at then!.,


----------



## vickym1984

Wow, that has gone quick


----------



## GemH

Wow that has gone quickly! In 2 more months we should all be well into our treatments yayyy xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Having to travel upto Birmingham today for my DH to have his bloods. Wanted to get them done now so they can be ready for our nurse appt. I've got my results already from my GP and consultant is happy with these so that's all good. Got my chlamydia results yesterday too so all set to go now... Roll on 16th jan!! 

Vicky, you will know. Do you pick the meds up at this appt or do u then get a prescription & have to get them from somewhere?? Obv my day 21 should be within the next week after my nurse appt so don't want any delays...??xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's if u can remember hun


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-You will get a prescription and you can choose to file it there, or another pharmacy, clinics pharmacy prices are usually a lot dearer. Look around at some costs on boots etc for what price the drugs are and then you can ask your clinic what they charge and decide. The only ones I will have to pay for is the cyclogest if it works so will check what our clinic charge nearer the time as have checked the local pharmacies x


----------



## vickym1984

I was NHS last time so it was just the NHS prescription charge so got it at clinic


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks for the info vicky, I didn't even know I could get it anywhere else... Clinic have said my drugs are £700? No idea whether that's expensive or not... Will deffo have a scan around though xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thats very good if its for all of it. Usually its over £1000, I would check at the time to make sure they have given it to you right xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ok thanks for the heads up, there were 5/6 levels of drugs packages and due to my low AMH I'm on the middle one I think. Will get it checked before then just to be on the safe side, xx


----------



## pesente

Hi ladies. So I called the clinic and explained our situation..... My AMH is good so we will be accepted on the egg share prog. (If all other tests are OK) 
We have first counselling 10th jan and consultant appointment 29th. 
So pleased and relieved. Going to enjoy Christmas and look forward to next year!


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news pesente. Hope time flies for you xx


----------



## avermeer

Hello all!
I'm waiting for my first appointment on 19 January. I'm soo anxious. I really just want to know that I can be accepted into the program. It seems like it might take a while to get results back and all though. I'm feeling hopefully still but just want it to be here and get started!


----------



## vickym1984

Can understand that hun, the waiting game is a hard one, we will be here to keep you company xxx


----------



## incywincy

Hi all,

Haven't posted much as still nothing to say!  Still waiting on consultant appointment letter, still no further forward with goodwill message which has been abandoned temporarily due to Christmas preparation.

pesente - congratulations on being accepted!  I hope the rest of your results come in soon and you can get started soon.

Bambi, sounds like you're raring to go now, not long at all.

Hi Vicki, GemH, hope you are both well.

Avermeer, welcome!  It might take a while to get started, there is a bit of waiting around, but you just have to get through that somehow, as vicki says we're all here.

Well, Merry Christmas everyone, enjoy your day & hope Santa is good to you all.


----------



## bambibaby12

Welcome avermeer- don't worry we are all the same with the waiting game... U will go through various phases, most come being slightly neurotic & feeling like it are stalking the clinics but we all have the tshirts  

Hi incy, yeh This inbetween stage is crap when u are just waiting around for appts etc. least we have christmas to keep us occupied. 

Has everybody got everything sorted? 

AFM - I'm home now post op so just chilling out trying to save some energy for tomorrow. Not supposed to drink for a week post op. friend is having a party tonight so DH has gone along, already made up a bed in the spare room for later so he doesn't wake me ;-)) 
Nurse said a glass of wine with my Xmas lunch won't hurt... Can't wait... Rock n roll haha!!

Anyway, hope everyone has a fabulous Christmas day.... Keeping everything crossed that next Xmas we will have a very special package either already with us or well on its way!!

Big hugs ladies xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad the op went ok Bambi xx

Incy-I hope you  letter comes through asap

Merry Christmas to all xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky? Hope Hannah has a lovely Xmas


----------



## GemH

Merry Xmas to all you lovelys.. Enjoy ur day! And like bambi said, next year lets hope we all have our special gifts  xxx


----------



## avermeer

Merry Christmas everyone!
Vicky - Thank you. I'm so glad there's a site like this where we can get so much support and love.

incy - It sure seems like there's a lot of waiting involved. Just hoping we can get it moving soon. Thanks  

Bambibaby - Haha bring on the neurotic stalking stages then. 

I agree with the other ladies. Hoping we have our special gifts next year!


----------



## vickym1984

How was everyone over Christmas. I hope you all looked after yourselves, I know sometimes Christmas can be very hard, esp if lots of children in extended family xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi vicky, Christmas was ok. Felt a little down yesterday morning but picked myself up to go to my SILs... She has 2 young children & the youngest girl practically attaches herself to my side whenever I see her, bless her. Makes me realise how much I want this. Day went quick so was ok. 

How about you?. Did you all have a good un? Did Hannah get everything she wanted?. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

She did thanks, thoroughly spoilt. Think thats the thing, we try so long and hard for this, so we over compsensate when we get there


----------



## bambibaby12

I can imagine, be amazing when you get a sibling too, makes it a but more special,  watching them having fun & playing together. Glad you had a good day. That's it though now... All over until next year.

You any plans for new year?.xx


----------



## vickym1984

Staying over at my parents NYE. All 3 of us. So once Hannah is in bed we will be getting a chinese takeaway and playing a few games (trivial pursuit teams probably)


----------



## avermeer

Christmas was good. Hard just wishing a little one was here to enjoy it with me.  

Vicky-How did Hannah like seeing her family? Sounds like you guys are having fun!


----------



## vickym1984

We are lucky in that we live in the same town as both sets of our parents anyway, so she sees them a lot (we go to hubbys parents every weekend for a few hours and my mum has her every thursday) but she really enjoyed herself, thanks xx

I am just anxsy , waiting for next wednesday for clinic to re-open so they can confirm if they have my genetic bloods back and start matching process


----------



## avermeer

Vicky - That's wonderful! I know how you feel. I'm waiting until the 3rd for an email confirmation from my clinic. I'm very anxious and constantly checking for a message.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## vickym1984

Hope the 2nd/3rd come round quickly for us avameer, 

How is everyone else, who is working and not over Christmas? I am, sort of. I am self employed and yesterday I got a new contract in for my book keeping business, which meant I have quit from the self employed cust service from home (well kept a small amount of hrs, but quit the main one). Feeling really nervous about it all


----------



## GemH

Helloo all, hope u all had a fantastic Xmas and looking forward to the new year 

I'm back at work  only 10 til 4 though, but I'd love to just fully wind down and relax over Xmas period..just knowing u haven't got to get up and rush into work. Ooh sounds good Vicky, good luck with new contract.

I'm counting away the days until my appointment. Feels like its been forever! I was speaking to a girl on another site who did egg share where I'm going and she started on her same cycle, so my af is due in a couple of days..if my recipient it good to go hopefully we could be starting towards the end of jan.. I hope so lol. Usually the clinic asks for ur cycles days and send out the pill, but they haven't asked me  oh well sure I'll find out on 7th.

How r u all holding up waiting for clinics to reopen? xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you can start on this cycle Gem, I think you will be ok to, as my clinic said if I am matched by mid Jan then I should start jabbing early Feb (my a/f is due around 11th Jan)

Just want them to be open so cna hurry up and find me a match lol.


----------



## GemH

I hope so Vicky lol. I reckon we will be cycling near enough same times.

Yeah bet u can't wait.. What date do they reopen?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem

Im ok, my appt isnt until 16th so got even longer to wait haha!

Im just going to call the clinic when i get my af next week and let them know the date so then all should be good for my next day 21. They know what drugs I need already so guess it will just be a case of getting the prescription ready but will check this with them next week.

Not sure if any of you know but Ive heard from other ppl on here "sniffing" and "injecting", does all DR involve both or are some just injections or does it differ for each individual? My drugs package advises "300iu Menopur" so is this injections or a sniffing one?? I know I will find out at the nurse appt but just interested... also think my DH is getting excited about the thought of sticking needles in me haha xxx


----------



## GemH

Hi bambi, ahh a little longer to wait then me.. It will soon come around. I'm worrying whether I will need the pill or not, was told by some girls who go to my clinic that usually if ur on the short protocol then u have the pill but with long u have the prostap? Lol it's all so new to me that I haven't got a clue, I don't even know until the 7th what my treatment plan is, so I'm sure they'll tell me then but if they don't know my period dates how will they do a plan? Ahh drive myself crazy lol! Oh well I'll just sit tight and wait.

Sorry I can't help with the sniffing but I have seen people mention both too.. Confusing or what haha xxx


----------



## vickym1984

For down regging you either sniff or jab. Some clinics give a one off jab on day 21 called Prostrap. Others give you a jab to down reg with called Suprecur/Buserlin, and others instead of the jab give you something to sniff, called Syranel

Menopur is one of the stimming drugs, its usually either Menopur or Follistim/Gonal F for stimming


You then have the final, trigger, injection done 36 hours before egg collection

After egg collection you get progesterone pessaries, which some clinics ask you to do just for the 2 week wait, and others ask you to continue with it until 12 weeks if you get a BFP


----------



## incywincy

My clinic went through the procedure with me but didn't say they'd use the pill to sync us.  They said they would start on either day one or day 21 and both down reg for a while, once both are down regged, then start stimming me.  It was as if they'll just use a mixture of long and short protocol on donor and recipient to sync up during down regging.


----------



## bambibaby12

awh thats great thanks ladies... deffo makes more sense now. 

so vicky, the "one off" jab you mentioned on day 21, wouild that then mean you wouldnt do anymore and they would just monitor you until stimming stage? (or am i just being thick here), lol.... The form does mention Burselin so looks like i will be doing the everyday jabbing which is fine... think in some ways will prefer this, might make me feel like i am actively doing something towards the whole process  

the pessaries sound like fun, i wont ask anymore on that subject haha xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah thankyou ladies that makes more sense. They seem to do things different at every clinic. With mine it seems if on long protocol you have the prostap then wait for af they scan you then start stimming! 

I think it's just the not knowing, if we knew exactly what is happening we'd be ok xx


----------



## vickym1984

That sounds right Bambi. The consultant said they use Buserline jabs too, which is what I did last time, so am happy with that. Injecting yourself isnt too bad, you get used to it x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi all, any plans for NYE tonight?


----------



## GemH

Hiya Vicky, None for me.. I'm working until 4pm then home for a night infront of the tv! I may have a couple glasses of wine for hopefully the last time for a long while  

Are you upto anything? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Not much, we are staying at my parents for the night and getting a chinese in

Eager for 2nd Jan when clinic re-opens x


----------



## GemH

Ooh lovely Chinese yum yum! Enjoy hun.

Yeah I bet u can't wait.. I'll look forward to hearing your update when it reopens.

xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun. Thought my body would be surging today (I dont seem to ovulate, but gear up, and get the surge that appears on a OPK, then get AF 9-10 dyas later) but I normally get bad ovary pain with that and not got that so far today, so think A/F may come later than expected, hopefully not too late


----------



## GemH

I think that's what happens with me, gears up but don't ovulate.. And I know what you mean about af being late, was expecting mine Sat or Sunday and still not here. The times we would like to see it she hide away! Fingers crossed we get to starts things soon.

Hope you had a lovely New Years x


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls!  Happy New Year!

It took me all morning to recover from the hangover....    I even had cigarettes, which probably made the hangover a lot worse.  I figured a packet wouldn't hurt too much.  It's put me right off them again too which is no bad thing.

It has been nice to have the distraction from waiting for this letter.  Now the festive season is over, I can get back to obsessing over contact from my clinic.  I have decided that if I don't hear by Monday I will give them a call/email.

Vicky, you hear from the clinic soon, they're open tomorrow yeah?  I didn't find out when mine was closed, hopefully not too long.

Gem, hope AF turns up soon!  Will you be starting on this cycle?


----------



## bambibaby12

Happy new year ladies...

I'm just about recovered from last night and that's me now ready for zero alcohol n healthy eating... ;-))

My boobs are killing today so hoping that means AF will be here in the next few days.... Let's get this baby boom started, 2013 is finally here, keeping everything crossed this is our year to get pregnant xxx


----------



## GemH

Hi incy, If you've got a hangover then it sounds like a good night   Does good to let our hair down now and again I think.. Especially when soon hopefully none of us will be able to drink with a little 1 on board   hope u had a good 1 neway Hun. Now back to the daily thinking and worrying of ivf lol. When I haven't got nothing to occupy me I'm always thinking about it and on different sites lol, feel like a crazy woman! 

I hope u hear from your clinic soon, def give them a call or email Monday if u don't. Do u have any idea of how long they said you'd be waiting?

I'm not sure if I will or not, I've got my nurse planning Monday, which the nurse said I'd find out which protocol etc il be doing and get my treatment plan but as this is my 1st cycle I'm not sure on what will happen, whether il start this cycle or il have to take the pill like some ladies have to. 

Bambi loving your pma, and I agree everything crossed for us all.

xx


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

Sounds like we have a few hangovers between us!  

My clinic is open tomorrow so I may try and find out if all my test results are back....as its the first day back I'll doubt I'll get an answer  

Anyway, here's to 2013 and detoxing!   to all xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, going to email my clinic if they dont ring me in the morning , to see if they have the blood results back, shane has his blood test again fri to try and get the bit done that needs to be done that they missed last time


----------



## avermeer

Glad everyone had a great new years! I'm hoping to hear back from my clinic by tomorrow to confirm my appointment.  
Hoping 2013 is the year for us


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies....

So glad im working from home this week... need to ease myself back gently haha!!

Hoping you get your results today Vicky.

Gem - are you still waiting for AF? No show from me today, really thought it would be today after how sore boobs were yesterday.

avermeer - hope you get your appt confirmed.. are you going to call them??

incy - fingers crossed you hear from them before the weekend, nothing worse then having to wait over the weekend....  


Least its wednesday.... 3 workdays then a weekend,.... hope every week goes quickly now ladies until our treatment starts, xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Hope a/f shows herself soon, how many days are your average cycles?


----------



## bambibaby12

Me too vicky, think im starting to get cramps... ive never been this excited about AF coming haha! my cycles are usually 25-27 days... today is day 26....


----------



## GemH

Yep still waiting... Today is day 29 and I'm usually between 25-29.. So I hope she turns up before Monday so the clinic may be able to give me dates and not wait until my next cycle  ! My boobs r sore too.. Always the same we never want to see af, the time we do she does a runner lol.

xx


----------



## dingle123

Just spoke the clinic - all bloods are back - so the wait to be matched (and AF!) begins in earnest.

Gem - sounds like AF is on the way for you!


----------



## GemH

Yayyyy dingle, great news! I hope u get matched soon so then we can cycle around the same time.. Be nice having afew of us. Bet your happy 

xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thats great Dingle!! Bit of good news on the first day after new year!! pretty sure you will get a match straight away. When is your next AF due?

Typical Gem... seriously, why this month is she being shy!! grrrr!!   haha!! normally i would now be praying that i was pg but that really isnt likely this time, almost purposely avoided doing anything when ovulating/mid cycle so i wouldnt get my hopes up this month... again.... wanted to keep the PMA ;-)


----------



## vickym1984

Just called the clinic and they have all my my bloods back now, Not a CF carrier, so should be normal timescales to match me. They will be in contact as soon as they have a match. Now got to anxiously wait for that. They said any time from a few days to 2 weeks usually, so will have to wait and see


----------



## GemH

Same as me bambi, praying I was pregnant and looking out for any signs but now I want her to come she hides lol. Fingers crossed we'll both see her soon lol.

Woop vicky, a match shouldn't be far away then.. Yayyy! Lets get all these cycles started  

xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hoping it is as quick as you Gem. Will probably pester them next Thursday if not heard before then lol


----------



## avermeer

Hi ladies!

bambi - My appointment was confirmed today! They ended up calling me thankfully. I have my initial consultation on the 19 January. Does anyone know how long it usually takes from there to get the process going? I just want to start already  

Dingle - Congrats! What great news! Hoping it doesn't take too long hun  

Vicky - Everyone's getting started! Hooray! Shouldn't take too long before you get going now


----------



## vickym1984

avemeer-it depends on your clinics protcol. My initial cinsult was 3rd dec, saw consultant and nurse, had bloods done. i also booked in with counsellor for the same day.


----------



## GemH

Avemeer what clinic are u at Hun? 

Like vicky said it depends on ur clinic. I had my 1st consultation 16th Nov, was accepted and matched by 17th Dec. so hopefully it shouldn't be too long for u 

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi avermeer, agree with Gem & Vicky, depends how ur clinic works. 
My 1st appt was 4th dec, then needed both our bloods n DHs SA. Once that back we booked nurse appt which is 16th jan. 
When tx starts will depend on ur cycles. If ur keen to get going, make sure they know your cycle dates, hopefully they can then get ur nurse sppt ASAP so u can start tx on next cycle xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Avemeer-Forgot to say, the particular blood tests for egg sharing normally take 3-4 weeks to come back, so thats quite a firm timescale, unfortunately there is no guarantee in time with waiting for a match, but most seem to be matched within a month, usually less. Has your hubby had his blood tests done? If not, he can normally get them done via the GP surgery for free, ask the clinic to email you a list of what needs to be tested for so he can take it with him xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies, would I be a candidate for egg sharing do you think?

I'm backing up all of my options here so that if my round 2 at ivf doesn't work I have another chance with egg share.

I am 25
BMI of 28 (used to be 35 & will be lower than 28 when I've lost a bit more)
5ft 3''
I do have pcos slightly (don't think it's to bad, dr said I just have slightly poly cystic ovaries)
I have periods regular every 30-32 days ish
I've been pregnant 3 times with my own eggs, twice naturally, once via ivf. (2 ectopics, 1 miscarraige) 
On egg collection during my first & only ivf attempt I had I got 15 eggs retrieved.
I haven't had my amh checked (yet) 

If accepted I'd be at one of the care fertility clinics, Sheffield or Nottingham (but I've heard Sheffield don't sedate you for egg collection? Can anyone confirm this? Yet Nottingham do?) 

Anyway thanks ladies x


----------



## GemH

Hiya ivfmamma, I don't see why you couldn't egg share. I'm 25, bmi is 29 and I'm also 5ft 3.. I haven't been pregnant previously though.. But I know plenty of woman who have and who are egg sharing and had ectopics. I would say go for it, once they have done your bloods your find out ur amh (though I forgot to ask mine lol) hopefully your 2nd round will work and u won't need another cycle. Good luck xx

Ladies af is in the building wahoo   now let's just hope they say I'm on long protocol and can start this cycle haha, knowing my luck il have to start next lol! Do you reckon I should just email the nurse and tell them? Even though she hasn't mentioned me telling her? I'm not sure what to do.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I would tell them as they will need to get ur drugs sorted either way so these can be ready, think they can take a few weeks to come??

Ivfmamma- I can't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to egg share Hun... As gem said, you will need to know your AMH level, think most clinics want it over a certain number, although this varies from clinic to clinic. Also BMI is taken into account but yours would be fine. It maybe worth getting in touch with one of these clinics & asking their criteria then at least u know what options u have...
Do you know when your next cycle will be, I know it's early days yet Hun & you still have your next scan... Is that tomorrow??.xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh gem, meant to say.... I'm so jealous AF has arrived for you haha... Knew I would be late this cycle... typical.... Although I guess if she shows her face later today or tomorrow we will be almost day for day cycle buddies ;-))


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Fab news hun, hopefully I will only be 1-2 weeks behind you xx

IvFmamma0Cant see why not hun . Sorry to hear about your lossess x


----------



## GemH

I know bambi woop we will be very close together with things! I've just emailed them, rather they knew cause like you say with the drugs etc.. Ill keep my fingers crossed af gets here soon for u xx

Vicky u won't be far behind, be nice once we all got our plans and know what's happening.

Xx


----------



## GemH

Clinic emailed me back saying thanks for letting them know and that they are in the process of organising my treatment and will be in touch shortly. I don't know what to think of it? I've started worrying now thinking maybe I won't be starting after all this month as they hasn't even asked for my dates. Got nurse planning Monday so suppose il find out more then..

Xx


----------



## dingle123

Matched! Hooray. In for a scan on Monday and to pick up the mini pill.


----------



## GemH

Wahoo u go girl! That was super quick x


----------



## bambibaby12

yippee Dingle! that was really quick! bet you cant believe it. have you got another appt after your scan booked?? xx


----------



## incywincy

Congrats Dingle! 

Gem, don't you hate it when they give you such an unspecific answer! I hope things are clearer for you on Monday. 

Avermeer, glad to hear you got your app, hope the time passes quickly for you. I had my initial appt at the end ofnNovember and now I'm waiting on blood tests returning. I don't think I'll cycle until feb/March. 

Ivfmamma, all sounds good to me as far as egg sharing eligibility goes. I'm at care Manchester and they do sedate for ec apparently. 

Bambi, fx for af! 

AFM, I cracked and emailed the clinic already to ask about my appointment. Couldn't wait any longer! Fx for a prompt reply.


----------



## Ivfmamma

I emailed & phoned care Nottingham, I've had the forms sent out today to fill out etc.. (I won't be filling them out yet as still have cycle 2 to complete at Leeds) & hopefully won't need to fill them out at all. But the way my life pans out I might aswell fill them in when they arrive eh.

The lady had a long chat with says she can't say for definite I'd be suitable as tests need to be done etc.. but she seems fairly certain with my history I'd be accepted. 

xx


----------



## dingle123

Fingers crosses Ivfmamma


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news dingle-any sign of a/f?

Any tips on not thinking about the waiting. I would just love to get a match and have a firm date when will be starting


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies - can I ask, something I always think about. 

How would you feel if you don't conceive but the recipient does. (Such a blow if it hasn't worked for you but your eggs have worked for recipient) Id like to think I'd be happy, but at the same time I'd be gutted. (Naturally)

Sorry hate to be negative - just wondered if any one else had thought this?

I only say as someone I know had the exact thing happen to her, eventually she did have twins but years after she egg shared she give up, saved up & went private x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sorry again if that sounds negative, I suppose it's best to think of all scenarios before egg sharing. x


----------



## vickym1984

I think it may be different for me, as I have a little one already. But I think I will feel that at least it wasn't in vain.


----------



## incywincy

You could always chose not to find out. I'd be gutted at first, probably feel quite selfish and negative but once I got over that, in the long run I'd be pleased I helped someone else. It is a risk but it's one I'm willing to take.


----------



## Ivfmamma

It's nice to know your helping someone else out, course it is as we know all to well what infertility is like. I'd feel like if it worked for her then I'd done my bit in making someone else's dreams come true.

I think I'd ask my clinic to write the recipients outcome down in an envelope & hide it away & only when I'd got my baby here would I open it & find out. 

I could just not find out but I know in years to come I'll always be wondering if the lady was happy or not.

x


----------



## avermeer

Hi ladies! I'm at the London Woman's Clinic right in London.
It sounds like things got going pretty quickly for you ladies. I'm hoping that's the case as well. You think I should mention to the staff I want to move along quickly? Does that help the process at all?

Vicky - I'm actually going this along. Have been in a few relationships, but eager to help out another woman and feel confident I can handle it myself.  

IVFmamma - It sounds like you'd be good to me too. Sounds similar to my situation   I would actually like to know if the other woman gets pregnant or not. I probably would be a little disappointed at first if hers worked out and mine didn't. It would help me to know that my eggs work as strange as that sounds. That someone can indeed get pregnant using my eggs. It would give me hope I think. And I would feel so happy she was finally able to become a mommy! That's the view I'm trying to keep at least  

Dingle- That's fantastic! Congratulations! Will keep sending you   and  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## incywincy

Avermeer, what I've found, and what people on here suggested was for me to keep in touch.  If something doesn't seem to be moving fast enough, call them an ask.

It's worked for me today!  Just had a call and they've got two cancellations for next week and I'm just waiting to hear from my DW to see which works best for her.  So there was no appointment set up ready for me, but because I emailled to check progress they've gone to look to fit me in for one.  

I always feel cheeky doing it though, as if I'm butting in somehow but if you don't ask you don't get!

So it looks like I'm having my docs consult next week.  I just hope my DW doesn't get back to me and say she's working both of those days 


(The downside is, I stuffed my face over Christmas thinking I'd have at least a couple of weeks in January to starve the pounds back off... and now I don't.  Ooops.  I feel like I should spend the next few days on cabbage soup and the exercise bike!)


----------



## dingle123

*incy* - haha - I actually googled the cabbage diet yesterday! Really worried about starting again after putting so much weigh recently. I guess in theory I have a month to drop the lbs but feel a bit panicky/overwhelmed by the task.

Great news re cancellation for next week! I've always found the 'harass them' approach works well.

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Glad chasing them up has worked and you get to see someone next week, I cant remember, did your bloods get done at the nurse appt before?

well day 2 waiting for a match. I am waiting to get some work from my new client (I am a book keeper) hopefully that will keep me busy so I am not constantly thinking about it. I will be emailing them next thursday if not heard back by then x


----------



## Ivfmamma

About the appointment side of things - when I had ivf at Leeds, if I'd of left it to them to do the arranging appointments etc.. I'd still be waiting to start ivf now, in the end I probably got known as a stalker but its got to be done if it moves things along quicker which for me it did. x


----------



## incywincy

I agree with you all, the harrassment method does seem to work.  It's as if they file you away and forget if you don't remind them you're there!  I'm sure they don't really, but it does seem to work to chase them.  I try to do it by email because I feel less pushy doing it from the distance of the keyboard!  I'm not a pushy person by nature but I read from all of you and other people on here that it's the best way forward.

DW is free for the appointment so I now have slightly less than a week to starve.  I also have a handbag full of chocolates which were meant to be for my last day of naughty eating... do I eat them anyway?  I want to but I know I will hate myself for it...

Dingle, if you've been accepted for another shot and are just waiting for a match, don't worry about the weight too much!  I'm only focusing on what the scales say when I'm in front of that doctor.  

Vicky, did they give you any indication of how long matching will take?  I know with my clinic it could be a long wait because they've got an abundance of donors apparently.


----------



## dingle123

Incy - I've been matched  

Vicky - hope the call comes today xxx


----------



## incywincy

So you have!  I am terrible at keeping track of everyone's different stages.  So even more reason not to worry about weight!  Just concentrate on getting rid of the Christmas paunch.  My theory is, it went on quick, it should come off quick, otherwise it's not fair.

Vicky - yes I've had bloods and ultrasound done so I'm hoping to get the results of them next week.  I think the chromosome one might not be in yet, but the others should be.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Dingle, very much doubt it though. The two people I have seen on FF from my clinic who egg shared, one was about 7-10 days and one about 14 days to get matched. 

Incy-Thats good, where are you in your cycle atm?


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, i'm in the middle, just about to ovulate so AF is due around the 22nd.  It depends how long a match takes though, that could knock me back a cycle.  i'm planning to expect to start with the mid-February or March cycle, because I think aiming for this month is getting my hopes up a bit too much.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies.. still no AF for me.... 

Might go and buy some pg tests, that always seemed to work. I would buy some then Af would show her face on the way home ;-))


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bambibaby - I once bought a pregnancy test, opened it, weed in the cup, did the test, while waiting for the result wiped my moo & see blood. lol 

Its a Joke isnt it x


----------



## vickym1984

You never know hun, most people seem to get matched within a couple of weeks, so it depends . I am due on around mid month and hoping to start with this cycle, thats what my clinic said to expect

bambi-get a cheapie test from somewhere, its bound to help xx

How I am going to get through a few weeks of waiting is beyond me, I am just desperate to know whats going on


----------



## incywincy

Haha, Ivfmamma, that happened to me once! 

Yeah, vicky, it's waiting without a date that I find the hardest. Waiting for an appt you have booked, or even the 2ww because it a fixed date is easier than waiting to hear back from someone.


----------



## vickym1984

Am so angry and annoyed. Sorted now, but still seething.

Remember shane had to go back for another blood test as the nurse at his GP missed one of the bits? His appt was supposed to be 13.20, I went with him, and we got there at 13.10. It got to 13.40 and we asked at reception, she said she would look into it and come back to us. She did 5 minutes later, to say the nurse was running around 20 min late (we were currently 25 min after his appt time) and they had tried to call to say they were running late but they didnt have his mob number (which is true, he had forgot to give them his new number). Fair enough, was told, should be any minute

14.00 came, still nothing, so went to see them again, apparently should be next in
14.20, went and asked again. Was only then told the nurse he had the appt with had been in a meeting 1-2pm, hence the delayed appointments, so why we were not told this at 13.45 I have no idea. Again, was told we were the next ones in
14.45 and I was fuming. The receptionist got the practice manager, who eventually got him in at 14.55. 1.5 hrs late!!  No reason why it was so late, or why we werent told it would be that long


----------



## incywincy

That's crap Vicky, such a waste of an afternoon.  Running late is one thing, but to just leave you sitting without giving you suitable timeframes is frustrating.  It happened to me once, not at a fertility centre, but a clinic in my local hospital.  They left me sitting waiting for 3 hours, then started to pack up for lunch.  The receptionist had forgotten to put my file in the relevant pigeonhole, so it was her fault, yet when I was trying to get it rectified she started going on about how she didn't have time because it was her lunch break.

They were lucky I didn't fill in one of those patient liaison leaflets that day, it would have been ripped through from me writing so hard!


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky, that sounds like a nightmare! I would be been fuming, sometimes makes you wonder what planet these ppl are on. surely they know our stress levels are at a max and it doesnt take much to set us off. you would think that knowing what we are going through they would learn to treat us with a little more sympathy!!
Glad its all sorted for you now hunny xx

Sooo, AFM.... i think we have lift off.... true to the cow bag that AF is... i went and bought a pee stick.... and sure enough a few hrs later we have spotting.... yessssssssssssss!!!

Called the clinic straightaway, (think i may still even have been in the bathroom  )....

Start DR on Thurs 24th!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news bambi .

I checked with the nurse at the clinic by email today to see again how long they think it will take and they just replied still saying a couple of weeks. Hoepfully I should be a bit busier next week, so won't be thinking about it as much, but I just want to know when I will be getting started


----------



## bambibaby12

Couple of weeks for match or the blood results?? Fingers crossed both should be quicker than that xx


----------



## vickym1984

To be matched, they confirmed they have the blood results back on weds just gone xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh right, i thought u meant from your hubbies tests today... I am sure you will be matched in no time hun xx


----------



## pesente

5 days till councilling session but 23 till consultant app!! gah January is going to dragggggggg.


----------



## vickym1984

Hope it goes quick for you pesente, have you got any thing planned between it to make the time speed up for you?

TMI but got EWCM today and cervix higher, some ovary niggles, but OPK still negative atm, think may have surge between now and monday, so hopefully a/f should come around 16-18th Jan. Hopefully should have a match by then too


----------



## incywincy

Will you be starting on day 1 or 21? My clinic said I'd start on one or the other but it will depend on what the doctor says. I assume one is long protocol, the other short.


----------



## vickym1984

start pill on day 1 or 2 (need to check this), as as long as recipient is all within sync, start down regging injections on day 21 for us


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning vicky & anybody else who's had an ivf cycle already,

Meant to ask the other day, when I called the clinic they booked me an appt for the morning on day 21, it was quite a bad line & I couldn't really hear what she was saying, I didn't want to keep asking her to repeat so I just left it....
Do any of you know what this appt is for or is it just so they can give me the first injection themselves?? 

Thank you & hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Have you had a co-ordination appt to see how to the jabs?

It could be that. 

Or, some clinics give 1 injection, called pro-strap, for the down reg  period, and you then dont need to do anything else until you start stimming


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry, forgot to add something. Defintely got a surge on an OPK today, so expecting af for definitie 16th-18th Jan. So, if my clinic are right and I do that on this cycle, then I should be starting down reg jabs early 2nd week in feb


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, exciting, that's so close!  I'm due AF around that time too, but I don't think I'll get matched in time.  I am so impatient for my doctors appointment now, I'm so pleased they got me a cancellation, don't think I could wait any longer than a week!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi vicky, my nurse appt is on 16th.... Maybe it is just that one jab then... Might ring next week & ask again  

Fingers crossed for you AF next week, Will be close cycle buds then.


----------



## bambibaby12

vicky apologies, im seriously wishing my life away here... i was thinking it was 16th & 17th next weekend  
i am really losing the plot atm!!


----------



## vickym1984

Lol, Think we all are xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hi girls, hope you've all had a great new year     for you all and hope this years a good one


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Kaitlyn, how are you?


----------



## GemH

Good afternoon ladies hope you are all well.

I'm back from nurse planning, was suppose to have counciling as well but she had to cancel due to an emergency and had to fly out somewhere. So now booked that for Thursday instead.

Everything went well, I've been put on long protocol and came home with the prostap injection.. They haven't gave me exact date as they need to speak to my recipient, now paper works all signed she said hopefully they will confirm it with recipient this week (I hope so) then have to do prostap on cd21.. Which will be 23rd Jan..if all goes well. If not il have to wait until my next cycle. Just hoping my recipient is ready xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

FX Gem 

Im not too bad thanks Vicky, now DF's back to almost normal. Hopefully ringing in the next couple months to start! So fed up of limbo now its driving me slowly insane. This time last year i was having all my tests starting and i'm still no further on.. damn our luck eh lol. 

Hows you?


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, glad all went well. Fingers crossed you can start this month


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-Glad your OH is a lot better now. Hope time passes quick for you till you start


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem... So glad today went ok, really really hope your recipient is ready for this cycle!! They should just be able to freeze ur eggs ;-))
When do u get your first scan? Is it a set number of days from when DR starts or do you have a few along the process?? xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls.

Bambi - on the treatment sheet she gave me it says I'll have the prostap on day 21 then have a bleed approx 10-14 days later which I have to go in and have a scan when that bleed arrives.. Then it's straight on to stimms for 2 weeks.. I'm hoping my recipient is ready.. I would of thought they would of spoke to her 1st before my appointment but they obv didn't lol, maybe she has her nursing appt this week or something. I'll just be checking my emails every minute of the day now. If I haven't heard by the time I'm at day 18ish I'll email to check.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It's really all becoming very real eh Hun.... Are u getting nervous at all yet?? I know I will be after my appt next week... Start DR 2 wks on thurs  
Yeh if I were u I would be giving them a call the end of the week & see if they've seen your recipient yet ;-) xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all well  Friday is my first initial appointment getting very excited to  get things moving just dreading the wait for the bloods hope your all ok xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah bambi doesn't feel real, I keep looking at the injection she gave me and getting excited haha! I am nervous about the needle already.. If u start dr 2 weeks Thursday and they ask me to start this cycle I'll be doing it the Wednesday before u ahhh..we'll be a day apart! Fingers crossed now.

Good luck kezza with your 1st consultation, I hope it goes well for you. Keep us updated xx


----------



## kezza_1980

thank you so much x


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck for friday kezza, hope everything goes quickly for you too

Excited for you Gem and Bambi, its not long away at all for you . If all goes well, I will be about 2 weeks behind you ladies xx

Dingle-I saw on ** group that you had blood when you wiped yesterday-has a/f turned up in full force for you? Hope so xxx


----------



## GemH

Vicky I hope you get a match soon.. When r u going to contact them again? Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, I recently sent off my egg sharing medical questionnaire in order to get a consultation booked, can anyone give me an idea of how long it is likely to be before I hear from them? I know I have a long few months ahead of me but it would be nice to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## vickym1984

Flipper-Depends on the clinic-Give them a call, tell them the forms on its way back and can you book an appointment, see what they say?

Gem-Thanks hun, I am trying to hold out so its been just over a week waiting for a match, so will email then thursday evening, so they see it friday morning


----------



## GemH

Flipper like vicky said give them a call, or email them to make sure they received it.

Yeah I'd email Thursday evening.. Even if its to just to nudge them along! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Had email from clinic my recipient is ready and I start my down reg 23rd this month ahhhh.. It says egg collection will be approx week of 18th Feb.. God it's all starting to feel real now! So happy though! 

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

ahhh gem thats great!! bet you cant believe your at this point!! soooo glad you are having your injection first haha!! let me know what its like... is that the only injection you have then and do you do it yourself? i have to go into my clinic for my first then have to inject everyday.... gulp!! i am guessing you will then do all your own stimming injections?xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

ps, blown you some bubbles for luck!!


----------



## GemH

Lol you just made me actually laugh out loud at my desk with the so glad your having your injection 1s haha   I will let you know how I get on with it.. Nervous though lol! Yeah lucky for me it's just 1 needle for dr, stimms will be done everyday though! Hope your everyday injections are ok. It's strange how clinics do things different.

Xx


----------



## GemH

And forgot to say yes Hun I have to do it myself x


----------



## vickym1984

The jabbing is fine, I promise you ladies, you get used to being a human pin cushion


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope the rest of the office arent looking at you like your a nutter Gem ;-)  

Are you planning to book any time off work for your EC or ET? from what ive read on here, most ppl book the EC and day after off then its up to how you feel for ET... i was thinking of having a week off then then go back to work for the 2nd week, think i would be bored otherwise 

I am loving how quickly we have all moved on this journey, when you think were we started back in October xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hi all,

Finally got my dates! AF started full flow this pm so start the mini pill tomorrow, with a view to start sniffing on the 25th Jan, injections on 1st Feb and ec around 14th Feb - yipeee! Womb is killing me right now and I could care less 

*Bambi* - I don't work (heehee) so I don't need to factor in what time I need to take off. I will say this: I felt rubbish after ec. Sick, tired, heavy. I didn't feel myself at all for about 3 days. ET was different - whilst I didn't really 'enjoy' et as so many others seemed to (!) I felt fine afterwards.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

ahhh dingle... lucky you!!  

so gem starts DR 23rd, me 24th and you 25th... eeekk!!  just hope everyone else gets to join us asap! yeh im kinda hoping i can get EC on a wed/thurs and then you get the wknd too and just a few days holiday needed ;-))

i think i am going to need to keep busy in the 2ww.... i am so impatient at the best of times!! xx


----------



## dingle123

Randomly the last 2ww didn't drag for me....I went to Ikea a few times and that was it!

So we have a little dr gang - yey!


----------



## GemH

Yayy dingle that's great news  It's so good once u get dates! We are all close together.

Bambi with work I was hoping the same lol, I'll take couple days off I reckon but then will need a day off for transfer too so I might just take a week from egg collection then go back day after transfer... I'm not sure yet. Will see how things go, my boss knows that we are doing ivf so hopefully I can do some last min holidays lol

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thats good that they are understanding.... least it gives you some flexibility. I am lucky with fairly flexi hours anyway and working on a few projects atm so mostly working from home. jst can imagine if i dont book the time off, they will be wanting me to work away somewhere which would be a nightmare.... 

so i was thinking like you to book a week off now and then can sorta move days around as and when if needs be.

how do they decide how many days from EC to ET?? does it depend on number of eggs collected?? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Re time off, last time I was signed off with stress from begining of stimms as work were being an ass about my time off ill before that and it was really getting to be (was undiagnosed ME at the time), but I didnt get much pain after EC, and me and hubby even went for a meal at the local chinese buffet after ET

I am getting impatient now :-(


----------



## dingle123

Bambi - It depends on how well the eggs are doing and whether they think going to blast for a 5dt is a good idea. It's a wait and see, really.

Vicky - have you chased them or are you leaving it for a few days?


----------



## vickym1984

emailed them friday to ask what happens after i get a match and just got one back to say they would explain when a match is found


----------



## vickym1984

Just sent an email to see if there is any updates


----------



## GemH

Hope you have some news soon vicky   x


----------



## flipper123

Thanks Vicky and Gem, I am going to give it to the end of the week before I call, I don't want to be pestering them so early on. They did say my medical questionnaire has to go to a consultant to approve a consultation so I it all takes time. Good luck to all of you starting your cycle, exciting times!


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky, keeping fx that you hear something today... Keep us posted   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Will do hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bit annoyed as clinic not emailed me back, would be nice for them just to email and say "no updates yet"

Will call them friday morning if not heard back before then as out most of tomorrow on a client visit


----------



## flipper123

Argh, why does it seem that clinics are so bad at communication! I gave in and called my clinic this morning and they say they can't find my medical questionnaire so I have to do another one! Oh well, what can you do?!


----------



## vickym1984

Ask them if you can scan it and email it over, as thats what I did for mine initially x


----------



## bambibaby12

yes, it does seem that the communication levels are poor at the majority of clinics... they must know that we are all frantically waiting news and want to get the processes moving asap....

Really hope you hear soon Vicky xx


----------



## pesente

Help ladies, not coping very well today. Pregnancy announcements coming nearly everyday around me and I can't stop poas! Today got a very feint line, so brought a digital and bfn. Why am I doing this to myself? 
Counselling tomorrow, will they help with this or just deal with the egg sharing side of things?


----------



## incywincy

Hi pesente, I'm sure they'll let you talk it over while you're there.  Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Are you due yet or is it early?  Because I'd test again in a day or two if AF hasn't turned up.

Vicky, I hope you hear soon!  Waiting is awful.

I'm getting nervous for my appointment with the doctor, in case they say there's a reason why I can't egg share.


----------



## vickym1984

Is it tomorrow hun?


----------



## vickym1984

I think no ones in from the egg share team today as tried calling at 1pm, voicemail (assumed they were on lunch) so left voicemail, no reply so tried again a couple a times this afternoon and still voicemail (obv didnt leave messages those times, not completely a stalker lol). Maybe tomorrow they will call back x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, so not long to wait!  Got the whole day off work so going to have a nice afternoon with DW.  I want to go to bed now so it's tomorrow, haha!

I hope they do call back tomorrow, lol at you phoning so much.  I know there's not a lot they can do if they don't have a match yet, but they must know how hard it is to wait.  I'm going to ask tomorrow what the likely waiting time for a match is, as I have heard it's quite a while at my clinic.


----------



## vickym1984

Think I just set myself up for dissapointment as the two people on here that went to the same clinic, one took 3 days for a match, the other a week, so was expecting to hear by now


----------



## GemH

Good luck today incy xx

Hope you hear something soon vicky x I keep checking to see if u have


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh good lucky today Incy. let us know how you get on hun xx

Vicky, keeping everything crossed someone comes back to you today!! Get on that dog n bone  

Sooooo no real news for me but this time in 2 weeks I will have had my first injection, I am so excited!! Really wishing these next 2 weeks away.... Just want to get going with this cycle... xx


----------



## GemH

Me too bambi  nervous but soooo excited! Im counting down the days xx


----------



## vickym1984

Managed to get through on the main number (as still on voicemail on the option for the egg share team), and she spoke to one of the egg share nurses and no news yet. I really hope I can start on my next cycle, luckily a/f isnt due till next week now, so more of a chance I guess.


----------



## bambibaby12

yeh it can only be a matter of days now vicky, other ppl on here get matched within a few weeks so wont be any different im sure. just waiting for dates which makes it worst, especially when your AF starts getting closer but when you think how long we have all been ttc you would think we would be masters at the waiting game ;-)


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun, just hoping I hear back sometime first half of next week now. They said up to 2 weeks, so thatd be next wednesday


----------



## bambibaby12

Blown you some bubbles for luck!! arms and legs are crossed ;-) xx


----------



## incywincy

Had my consultation, the good news is I'm definitely going to be egg sharing! I have lots of follicles so should make a good sharer, but will have to be careful of ohss. Bad news is that I'll be waiting 3-6 months for a match.    Can't believe it's so long. Apparently lots of Manchester single mothers are signing up to be altruistic egg donors for the £750 they can earn so there's a shortage of recipients.


----------



## dingle123

Urgh. That sucks


----------



## dingle123

Would you contemplate a different clinic?


----------



## vickym1984

Oh gosh Incy, glad it went well but that sucks re the time scale. Like dingle said any other clinics that may be less timescale that are within travelling distance?


----------



## bambibaby12

awwwh incy thats pants!!

That was my first thought tho... can you not get in with another clinic?? xx


----------



## welshginge

Hello. Can I join you please? As you can see form my signature I am trying for number 2. Heard from the clinic yesterday that they are willing to asess me for egg sharing. I only have 1 ovary but the consultant has read my notes from my first IVF & as long as I meet the criteria I can share. First baby step. Having used donor sperm & knowing how I feel about the man who helped us make our dreams come true, I feel strongly about doing that for someone else. 

Unlike last time I am so very nervous about it working (which I hope it does but no guarentee's obviously), I had a high risk pregnancy last time & it left me emotionally fragile for a while. Trying to decide if I should see a consultant sooner rather than later to get reassurance I will be monitired closely (should I be lucky enough to get a viable pregnancy). Anyone have experience with this? 

Just hoping I can keep it all in perspective & cross each bridge as I come to it. Looking forward to having some company for the crazy ride!


----------



## vickym1984

Hi welshginge. of course you can jump on board xx

I am also trying for number 2, current awaiting a match with a egg share recipient. I am also nervous about the potential pregnancy if it works. My little girl, Hannah was born at 35 weeks, with a very sudden and speedy labour (waters went without warning around 1.30am, she was born 2 hours later), so I am worried about having a potentially earlier and faster delivery


----------



## welshginge

Hello & thank you Vicky, I was just reading your diary actually. My story is similar to yours in the that my waters ruptured (at 24&2) but I managed to stay pregnant for another 10 weeks with no labour or infection thankfully (although no fluid). It's such a worry isn't it. Do you know if you will be treated differently if you do become pregnant?


----------



## incywincy

Hi welshginge, I would just see the consultant etc. Then if you decide to wait a while you've done all you need and you can tell the clinic you want to wait a while before you start. 

Dingle, I don't think I can pick another clinic. The other one in Manchester is also in the same boat, but also they won't accept me due to a medical issue that they want proof of non-heredity for, while my current clinic has accepted my explanation and doctor's letter. There's a clinic in Liverpool but it's quite a bit more expensive. My other option is one in London, think it was theLister, but ffactoring in travelling time and expenses, it's not worth it. Guess I just have a long wait. I'll just keep nagging them by email occasionally! Hopefully it won't really be that long. If they mean 3-6 months to EC, that's doable but 3-6 months until getting the match THEN starting treatment, that's gonna be ages.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy, why not ask to see if anyone else is using your clinic on here and see how long the average wait is from them, hopefully its shorter. Defintely pester them from time to time, have they started looking for a match from now?


----------



## vickym1984

WG-Not sure if I would be treated differently, haven't asked, will wait to see if it works, and go from there x


----------



## incywincy

I'm not sure when they start matching me, I'm hoping they started already, since they've had my results I for at least a week. I'm hoping the waiting is 'worse case scenario' as they told me bloods would take up to 6 weeks, with possibly longer for Christmas yet they were back within 4 weeks. 

Still, it's not going to be any time soon. I am either going to have to drudge up some patience, or drink myself through it!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Welshginge & welcome.

I cant imagine being nervous about the whole IVF thing and then have the added worry of a complicated pregnancy. i really hope everything runs smoothly for you this time and you get the perfect little sibling for baby ginge 1 ;-)
which clinic are you intending to egg share with. i agree with Vicky, i think you should go through the initial steps and meet with them and discuss all your concerns and then if you decide its not right or the time isnt right you can delay it. at least then you have the ball rolling should you decide to go for it!
Wishing you all the luck in your decision and remember, we are always here if you need us xx

Incy - i am sure the time will go quickly and you will get your match. Just think, its already been 3 months since we all started chatting on this thread so it will fly by. the main thing is that you are comfortable with your clinic and you have faith in them. we are all here to keep you company


----------



## welshginge

Thank you bambi. I am with Care Notts. You're right just take one step at a time. Thing is there was no reason for my complications so hoping it was bad luck/one off!

I see you are down regging soon - very best of luck to you! I've blown you some bubbles too x


----------



## bambibaby12

Its such a shame that the most natural thing in the world causes so many people so many problems. Just wish we could all conceive and have hassle free pregnancies hunny. Let's hope mother nature is kinder to u this time xx


----------



## welshginge

I think I may not get accepted. Filled in the genetic questionnaire & my half sister (dad's daughter) has spina bifida. It's just so normal to me I didn't even consider it a problem. Will just have to wait & see.


----------



## vickym1984

Hope that its not a problem for you. They will probably just do an extra blood test maybe to make sure you arent a carrier xx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks, made me feel better x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi welshginge

Thats such a shame and im hope it doesnt cause any problems for you. Although you may want to be prepared that as its one of those that they are unsure as to the exact cause, i.e whether its genetic, environmental etc, they may choose to air on the side of caution. Hopefully, as vicky says they will be able to do some extra bloods and rule anything like that out.

Keeping everything crossed for you hunny xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well had mine today  was on a high till 2 mins in she said prob wont be accepted this time round has there are to many egg donors and ethics board will prob refuse me this time has nephew has  dwarfism  but yet was allowed and accepted the last time with them knowing about nephew so spent half the day crying she then went on about sperm sharing instead so DH  had sperm tested and we got call before and app its great so we find out which route we have to do on  Tuesday mixed day today xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Kezza, sorry to hear that they were not happy about the possibility of you egg sharing again but glad to hear they are offerign sperm share. I know my clinic does,but was not sure how wide spread it was x


----------



## incywincy

Sorry to hear that kezza.  It seems silly that you won't be accepted this time around, I know there's more donors but if you're suitable once surely you're suitable again.  How does sperm share work?  I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## kezza_1980

I'd never even heard of it  from what she told me  it works out £100 more than  egg share  so not to bad x

Incy my thoughts as well they still did my internal scan  8 on one side 9 on other lining great  but just not  good enough no more 
sperm share is Similar just  means DH does all more work xx


----------



## incywincy

Making him do more work sounds like a plan to me!

When you think about it, it's probably a better option.  His sperm regenerates all the time, donating sperm isn't an invasive procedure.  When you have your IVF you'll only be stimulated enough to produce enough eggs for you.  With egg sharing they stimulate you as much as they think they can, which is very uncomfortable.  

Is he happy to do it?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah know what you mean and yes he is thank god xx


----------



## incywincy

That's good.  Though, I guess if he wasn't keen, it would be a bit of a double standard anyway, given that he was going along with you sharing!

He can just think of it as 12 weeks with a good excuse to watch porn.


----------



## kezza_1980

incy that is so funny  and least i don't have to wait  to be matched  so another plus i guess xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, you'll probably start before me now!  Does he have to do all the sperming first then you go or can it happen concurrently?


----------



## kezza_1980

He has to do 12 weeks of sharing his sperm then we do it  he gets his bloods free as well and  i Have had my scan  so that them out the way I just have to sort my bloods either via care or threw the GP  xx so we might be around the same time still


----------



## welshginge

Sorry to hear that Kezza but sperm sharing sounds a good plan b. Which care are you with?


----------



## incywincy

If your GP is no help, try your local STI clinic for the basic bloods, that's what I did last year when I had IUI.  Care might still need a few more tests, but if you can get some for free, better than none!


----------



## kezza_1980

I am with Manchester one hun x

And incy  good Idea I am hopeful they will then will just be the drug money I need  which will be great xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-does his sperm have to be quarentined first? Our clinics website says if they are sperm sharing then the sperm needs to be quarentined for 6 months and then the blokes blood tests re done before treatment can start, but I am guessing each clinic may be different?


----------



## kezza_1980

Not from what she said today she said he would have to donate several times over 3 months then we can go ahead with our reduced cycle one part I forgot an  lady just pointed out  was that 10 children can be born from each donation so that means they can all come find hubby which is a bigger chance than  egg share  so confusing x


----------



## incywincy

I think I am going to send myself mad.  I have spent all evening on and off here, in between looking for any info on egg donor matching times at my clinic, then looking into CMV-ve sperm, worrying about the cost of sourcing it elsewhere or having to wait even longer at my clinic.  I started off on Youtube tonight, which usually sucks me in for hours, but instead I turned off mid-video to go back to fertility stuff.

I told two of my friends of my 3-6 month wait and they were all excited, saying how it would fly by.    They said the last few months have flown by - perhaps for them but certainly not for me!  I feel like I've been waiting for ages, when really it's only day one of potentially 180 days of waiting for a recipient match.  I know for the sake of my sanity I should block this forum for a while, focus on normal life things but it seems very hard.

Kezza - it's ten families.  So there may be more than ten children as they may have siblings.


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky I meant 10 children per donor  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thats the one incy bloody hell my head is going xx


----------



## incywincy

They probably won't all turn up though!  He might not produce enough to fulfil ten families, some children won't want to contact him, etc.

And well... it's a bit unethical, but if you move house within the 18 years, you don't HAVE to tell the HFEA...


----------



## kezza_1980

mmm thats true  it's all raw at the minute need the weekend to process it  I think xx


----------



## vickym1984

You ladies chat fast lol


----------



## kezza_1980

sorry vicky lol x


----------



## vickym1984

Any plans this weekend ladies? Not much here. I am failing horrible with the healthy eating this week, did so well the first week afetr new year


----------



## bambibaby12

I'm having a down day ladies. Scared now? Scared this won't work and what I do then..... Can I cope with a BFN.?


----------



## vickym1984

Oh Bambi , no advice, but am sending lots of hugs to you hun. The IF rollercoaster is so hard.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky, it really is rubbish... It's hard trying to stay positive when u know if the worst happens you will feel like its killed you inside


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I have moments like that too, especially when you read people's signatures on here sometimes and realise how often it doesn't work.  I worry about justifying the cost of going again. 

Vicky, I am going to throw myself into clearing some junk out the house this weekend.  A few tip runs are in order.  Tonight is chardonnay night though, perhaps tomorrow will be too.  Might as well enjoy the odd glass while I wait!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy, completely agree, obviously you see the success stories and then the sad stories too and it does make me think why should I be any different...


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope u enjoyed ur Chardonnay ;-)) think I may need a glass tonight... Although think we are having am Indian takeaway so may need a cheeky bottle of Peroni with that lol.... Diet is on hold for the night!

Have a great weekend everybody xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Bambi* - feel the same way and it *is* normal leading up to the cycle.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks dingle. Such mixed emotions atm & imagine it only gets crazier as you get further along the process. Just noticed ur dates on your sig, the expect you will only DR  for 1 week then stim for 2? Is that due to how you reacted to the dr drugs last time? xx


----------



## kezza_1980

nothing to exciting cleaning cleaning and more cleaning xxx and it is hard when you get a bfn however you for plod threw girls as us fertility challenged girls are strong cookies  x


----------



## dingle123

bambibaby12 said:


> Thanks dingle. Such mixed emotions atm & imagine it only gets crazier as you get further along the process. Just noticed ur dates on your sig, the expect you will only DR for 1 week then stim for 2? Is that due to how you reacted to the dr drugs last time? xx


I'm not quite sure why I am sniffing for a week and then straight into stimms (for about the usual 10 days, I would imagine) - first IVF cycle dates and timings changed many times so I am prepared for last minute changes this time round as well. Nothing is set in stone with IVF! I'm injecting Fostimon this time as I didn't get as many eggs as they had expected last time. Are you using Menopur? You must be getting excited - not long till you start! We have to think positively - this *will* work. Xx


----------



## incywincy

I managed one large glass of Chardonnay before heading up to bed    I'm eating nice food this weekend, I starved myself all week to get rid of some Christmas weight for my consultant appointment, only for him to not even weigh me.  I have decided to spend the next few weeks throwing myself into healthy eating, lots of long walks with the dog and doing the last remnants of stuff in the house.  We moved in the middle of last year and so much stuff just got dumped in the spare room and garage.  I want to get all that sorted, especially since I have plans for the spare room in the future  

I am going to try not to dwell on this silly waiting game.  I may even extend the efforts towards working hard at work, shock!

Dingle, I agree with positive thinking, it's the only way to get yourself through.  I think the more I dwell on it, there more the negative thoughts appear.  Hope the stims goes well this time, with lots of eggs!


----------



## vickym1984

My husband and I may have something to take our mind off all this waiting, we may have to look into selling our flat.

We moved in, May 2006 into a leasehold flat, with 69 years left on the lease, we put down a 10% (£11k) deposit down. Due to not being abkle to afford to extend the lease (its around £10-12k around here), we are now in a position, because house prices have fallen and stagnated, where we fele we may have to sell up, loose the money we put into deposit/mortgage payments and rent, because even if we leave it a few years before we extend lease, thatd mean itd cost even more to extend the lease, and it wouldnt put the price up by enough to cover it, it only just does as it stands atm. I am glad we are not in a worse situation, but this may be keeping us busy whilst all this treatment lark is going on


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - I'm sure that's the last thing you need to be going on right now! Why is it that life always throws up stress in numbers, it's never just one thing but 2 or 3 things. Hope you manage to get yourself sorted hunny. Obviously I don't know your situation inside out but my advice would be to stay put if u can hun, if you aren't losing money it's not the right time to move if you can afford it.

Dingle - you are so right and I'm feeling much better today thank you. I went to the gym this morning and bashed out all my emotions at the body pump class, then came home and did 2hr walk with the dog. Now shattered but feeling good and full of positive feelings again....
I'm very excited, but just want 24th to be here, I can't imagine what I will be like in 2ww, you guys might have some serious cheering up to do haha! 
Hope the dates don't change to much for u this time, although I guess they know what they are doing so We've just got to trust them.
Yeh I'm using menopur.... Don't tell me.... You had a bad experience and it's the worst drug ;-)) xx

Incy - I think we all have one of those rooms in the house, "the dumping room" where the door is always closed   what dog have you got? I've a mad beagle, my little boy whom joined us after 1yr of ttc. He's a nutter but I love him to bits, keeps me busy n have to walk him at least 2hrs a day or he's climbing the walls. Normally take him running with me. 
I've just poured myself a huge glass of red wine & looking forward to my Indian tonight. Been good all week so a treat is needed. No IVF thoughts tonight ;-))

Kezza- yeh ur right, we are all strong ladies and this is just another chapter in our lives. Let's hope this is the year for all our "happy every afters" xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-But if we leave it much longer we may find ourselves in negative equity or unable to remortgage when our fixed rate comes to an end due to the lease time on it , not good.


----------



## bambibaby12

Ah ok gotcha now. Well I really hope you get it sorted without too much stress.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun. There is the positive that if we rent it means we can afford a house rather than a flat , so more space , garden etc


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh that would be much more ideal then with a toddler and a newborn  ;-)) 

Every cloud vicky ;-) fingers crossed it works out xx


----------



## pesente

OK so quick update from me. things not going to well.
we had our counselling a few days ago and i thought i was OK with sharing. but she brought up alot of things we hadn't thought about, just out of interest how have you ladies dealt with the emotional side, we kind of want to have another baby and close the door on this but as humans and as women will that door ever close and how do you live with that? 
i would be interested to hear your opinions as you are all in the same boat. 
we are 50/50 on the whole thing now, its either years of debt or sharing, I'm so so confused.

hope you are all well and look forward to hearing from all.


----------



## vickym1984

Do you mean about the possibility of the potential child coming to find you?

To me, I just feel like I am giving genetic material , similar to bone marrow. I would be happy to welcome questions if the child came to find me in the future, but I wouldn't be constantly waiting. I do worry slightly, about how to tell Hannah and any child of mine born as a result of the process working for me, without them expecting the potential child coming to find them in the future, but will just have to do it carefully

Got a quick question myself. What do you guys think re single embryo transfer as opposed to having two? I thought I was very pro SET, but I am wavering, not that I think Shane would agree to two going back, but just pondering


----------



## incywincy

Pesente, not quite sure what you mean, but I echo Vicky's feelings re. giving away eggs.  I would like to meet the child but if they don't want to that's fine.  I pretty much said so in my goodwill message to them.  I don't worry about telling my potential child much, as we'll be discussing donors anyway with them being from donor sperm, so it should be easy to discuss it in that context.  

Vicky, I'm very pro SET, mainly because we already have my DW's children, we can't really manage with twins.  The spare room only just fits a cot, not even a full bed, so nowhere to put twins.  The consultant told me that having two embryos put back makes minimal difference to success rates, which surprised me, so I don't feel to worried about doing SET.


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, missed your post last night - we have a labradoodle. She's a dopey nutter! She doesn't need 2 hrs walking a day, thank goodness. She'd happily do it if we took her, but she doesn't _have_ to have it, she's quite fond of lying down and snoring. Bit like me really. My spare room doesn't even have a door, as we took all upstairs doors off when we moved house. It's currently got a curtain hanging in the doorway to hide the mess, which is actually wall to wall, right up to the doorway. I can't even remember what we own that is in there.

Hope you are all good today, ladies, I am mean to be getting into the garage today to remove some more junk, but ooh! it's cold!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy you will soon warm  up when  you get moving lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

We will probably go for SET in the end, I just feel if I end up with day 2-3 transfer again I would want 2 put back, even thought I got a BFP last time with 1 day 2 transfer, it is silly really x


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, still haven't moved!  Heating went off so it's even harder to get up!

Vicky, my gut instinct is to have a 2-3 day transfer anyway, I feel I want it back in sooner.  That might change when it comes to crunch time though.  DW says we should try to go to blast because it increases the odds, so I think we'll just go with what the clinic recommend.  I do understand the temptation to have two put back.  If we could afford twins and had the space, I wouldn't mind putting two back and taking the risk, because twins are cute, but it's definitely SET for me, glad it's one less decision for me really.


----------



## kezza_1980

im in a don't want to move day too lol xxx


----------



## vickym1984

I am spending the day looking at estate agents. I am yet to convince hubby that we defintely want to sell up, but I so do. I realise that we would still have £4-£5k profit after estate agent/solicitor fees  now I have calculated it, so enough to help us move etc

It would be just so nice not to be cooped up in a flat and constantly worrying about the lease dwindling down


----------



## kezza_1980

well i rent And a couple just knocked on telling me that its up for sale mmmm


----------



## bambibaby12

what a lovely day eh girls! love these kinda crisp blue sky days!

Incy - bet your dog is so cute, i love those dogs. very affectionate too! 
we are well on our way with the spring clean, DH has done 3 trips to the tip, garage and spare rooms now **** n span & i'm completely shattered. time to get peeling some potatoes and veggies for the sunday roast. Might have a bath and back in pjs for a lazy sunday ;-)) xx

vicky - if you sell up are you not worried about not being able to get back onto the property ladder later? think that might be why your DH is hesitant. Deffo understand your reasons but having your own place offers a little more security. like kezza has just said, least nobody can sell it from under you xx

Kezza  - do you know whether the new owners will be keeping tenants or are you going to have to move? Hope it works out hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

we didn't even know it was up so don't know xxx


----------



## vickym1984

I know what you are saying Bambi but he is just burying his head in the sand as we dont have much other choice. I know there are negatives to renting but I would be happier with that then the stress of worrying about not being able to remortgage or getting into negative equity over this flippin lease. It also means if something was to go wrong with my work (self employed) we would have more options financially. England is one of the only countries in europe where its common to own your home for "normal" (not really rich) people. Renting is the norm everywhere else, as it was here until the 80's


----------



## incywincy

Er, I'm still on the couch. I've put dinner in the slow cooker and am doing some washing, so done a little... 

Vicky, I know what you mean about owning being the norm here. We own now as opposed to renting. The good thing is definitely the security, but the biggest downside for me is knowing we are responsible fort everything. The roof needs work doing on it badly, and we have to fork out whereas before we'd contact the landlord. I really miss that aspect! 

Bambi, she's very fluffy and cuddly. I really babied her as a puppy so she will still climb up on my knee for snuggles , even though she's 20kg! I love beagles though, they're adorable. Two lived next door to my grandad & they were very sweet. They were lab rescues and it took a lot of work to get over the trauma of that.


----------



## vickym1984

Apparently it may take a little longer than usual to match me because my CMV test is positive.  Apparently some people have also turned me down on my BMI (32-clinic accept up to 35). I can't believe some people would turn down a donor with proven fertility over weight, which is not genetic :-( .  Feeling really upset now


----------



## bambibaby12

awwwh Vicky!!!    

Whats CMV if you dont mind me asking?? Also I cant believe that some ppl are being so fickle with regards to your BMI and to be honest i cant believe that the clinic even share this! Like you said, you have proven fertility and this record would speak more to me than a BMI result.

Really feel for you hunny xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Not really sure on what CMV is, its something to do with the virus that causes coldsores, I think its to do with whether the virus still lingers in your blood. I can understand that part being a problem as there is a worry, as there is no scientific evidence one way or another whether it would cause issues or not xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh its all very strange, surely though it cant be anything bad or they wouldnt let you egg share at all. Do they not then offer some info/guidance to the recipients? Was this not tested for on your first cycle? xx


----------



## incywincy

I'm CMV negative, apparently only 20% of the population are.  I'm hoping it helps me get matched faster!  They told me it would slow down my chances of getting a sperm donor though.

From what I understand, there's a TINY chance that it might be passed from a +ve donor to a -ve recipient and if you contract CMV during pregnancy there's a tiny possibility of causing problems with the baby.

Vicky, I'm surprised with the BMI thing too, I wouldn't have thought they'd share it anyway.  My clinic only tells recipients height and colouring apparently.  BMI is false for several reasons.  There's the fat/muscle weight thing, where you can be really muscly and weigh more.  And also the fact that some people (like you) have a weight gain for a medical reason and some people are naturally big but starve themselves silly for IVF to meet criteria.  

I have driven myself mad again today.  I know they said 3-6 months, but I'm still looking at my phone and emails all the time, just in case some miracle happens and I get matched quickly.  I need to snap out of that, otherwise the next few months is going to be torture.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies. I will keep a check on here every few days for news from you ladies but I may not come on as reguarly as constantly thinking about it is driving me mad too x


----------



## bambibaby12

I understand that Vicky and Im sorry you have had this set back now! I cant quite believe im saying this and I am the worst for it and feel like kicking ppl when they say it but "try not to think about it" ;-).... There.... I hope that cliche put a smile on your face.

Will be thinking of you this week and hope u get some good news soon xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm the same Vicky, might need to find another distraction for a while.


----------



## kezza_1980

well i might do same depending on what tomorrow brings with clinic but least you will be bobbing on xxx


----------



## GemH

Sorry to hear that vicky  I don't even know if I'm positive or negative to CMV! I hope things pick up for you soon   xx


----------



## Judi86

Vicky I am so sorry to hear you might have a delay,  fingers crossed its not too long.  I echo what everyone says it seems so wrong that you have been turned down and I too am surprised the clinic have told you this.  I only know what CMV is as I am currently trying to persuade local hospital to do on NHS. 

Really hope you get that cool soon! Xxx


----------



## flipper123

Incy and Vicky sorry to hear you are experiencing delays, it does seem the tables have turned a bit on the shortage of egg donors.
I have just chased my clinic up and the consultant has signed off my medical questionnaire, I have to have my AMH blood test on Monday, wait for the results, if they are ok then book a consultation, if it is not ok, back to the drawing board!
How long does the blood test tend to take to come back?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Flipper, are you having the test done privately or NHS? I had mine done privately at the clinic and the results were back within 2-3 days.
Fingers crossed you get a good result hun xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi Bambi, Am having it done privately at the clinic so fingers crossed won't be too long then xx


----------



## welshginge

Well I sent my genetic quesstionnaire off yesterday. Not holding out much hope as it didn't make for good reading at all. I'm ok with it though, so very lucky to have DS, he is amazing. Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## dingle123

Fingers crossed, *Welsh* xx


----------



## flipper123

Good luck Welsh x


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck welsh xx


Just a quick update  I have now been excepted to Egg share  so after being told  nope threw my nephew they went to head consultant who told lady off has its been proven I am fine  and so is son so I am in a happy place now so she sending all the  appointments threw now to  sort out as quick has we can xx


----------



## dingle123

Great news Kezza!!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Dingle xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope it works our for you *welshginge*

*kezza* Hope you get all your dates through soon. Just shows that to get anything in this process you have to shout loud!! xx


----------



## GemH

Wahoo that's great news kezza.. Hope u get appointment through soon  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well  I think she  had eaten alot of humble pie before she got off the phone  mmmm thank god I pushed for her to try put it threw still, I have to try put this to one side now and concentrate on moving forward hopefully my appointments will be fast xx

And thanks Gem  xx


----------



## welshginge

That's great news Kezza. Fingers crossed for a successful tx!


----------



## kezza_1980

Welsh I hope this shows not to give up, has it paid off for me so hopefully you too


----------



## incywincy

Yay Kezza! Make sure you keep on top of them to get those appointments through quickly.


----------



## kezza_1980

I defo will be doing, Just could not believe what she was saying to  me  when she rang I was like what I can I cant I can  lol


----------



## incywincy

Lol kezza! Do you need all the blood tests done? Have you had the ultrasound? I hope you get through quick then you can join me on the waiting list!


----------



## kezza_1980

they did the ultrasound on Friday lining is fine and i had 17 foliciles  I've got to do bloods but my doc might be doing them x


----------



## incywincy

That's a nice healthy amount! Hope your doc does do the bloods, save you a small fortune.


----------



## kezza_1980

yeah the woman said that was good for age as well im young at heart lol


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

thanks hunxx


----------



## GemH

Hey ladies I hope every1 are well and enjoying the snow? I think pretty much everywhere has it! Took me an extra hour to get to work this morn, nightmare on the roads!

This time next week I would of had my injection and started to down reg, I can't believe it.. Finally moving in the right direction! 

Hopefully we'll all have our bfp's in next few months, I'm so nervous.. I've never had a hint of a bfp before so really hoping this works..

Enjoy the rest of ur weeks and good luck for all with appointments / tests xxx


----------



## Judi86

Hi all!

No snow for me Gem in Cardiff, hope its clear so you can get home on time and eeeeeek exciting about starting your injections next week.  Like you i've never had a hint of a BPF either.

Kezza that sounds great!

Vicky i've had my CMV test back today, positive, GP said that indicates an infection in the past.  Rang the clinic and the consultant said its really common and not to worry.  Hope you get matched soooooon!  Only waiting on chromosones now, managed to get through to the genetics dept and quiz them.  They said it usually takes 28 days and there is a backlog, hopefully next week or week after, deffo by end of the month!  Woohoo lets go! 

Lots of luck to all, pics look great Amy!

Judi xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

I am still coming on here like 2-3 times a day *slaps wrists*

Gem-We dont have much snow here now, came downa  bit Monday but its veyr patchy now, but icy

Judi-Thanks hun, hope you get your bloods back asap so they can start matching you xx


----------



## incywincy

Me too vicky. It's not good! And I check my email loads just in case they email me the news of a match, even though I know they're not going to any time soon. 

Judi, cmv positive isn't anything to worry about, just means you can't donate to a negative woman. Hope the rest of the bloods come back soon. 

Gem, nearly time for you! How exciting!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hello ladies....

Gem -  I cant believe how fast its come around... dont forget, i want to know everything about that first injection   I just hope this next week goes fast, i want to get started now!!! ;-) Ditto with the BFP virgin thing... lets hope we all pop our cherries on this cycle ;-)

Judi - hope you get that last test back, its even worse knowing you are only waiting for one thing. I am feeling positive about next week for us all. Fingers crossed hun xx

Vicky & Incy - glad you are still coming on,. This thread wouldnt be the same without you two, with both your experiences you are still our cycle and IVF buddies!!  

AFM - had my nurse planning appt today and collected all my drugs. wow it is like xmas again, sure the bag couldnt have been any bigger!! My hubby got a slap on the wrist, he was going to give up smoking at new year but since he got his SA results back and they have improved since his last one 12 mths ago he thinks he is untouchable   so he has been told to quit now at least til after EC  

Gem - my dates are a little different to yours now   Even though i start DR the day after you, they have pencilled me in for EC on 25th Feb and my baseline is 11th feb. Obviously i know these dates can change but i am guessing they are most likely to be delayed due to poor response as opposed to being brought forward?? so looks like the earliest my EC would be 25th.... xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Haha. me too. Checking my email and making sure my phone hasn't been on silent and missed something

Wondering when AF will arrive. I normally have been getting it 9 days after a +OPK (not Ovulating properly i guess, why so short time), and I got a +OPK 10 days ago, on the sunday, but diff brand. I then was still getting strong ovary pain on the Tuesday, so thinking a/f may arrive thurs or fri. Still need to start pill when I come on, so that will at least make me feel like I am doing something (and then as I can towards the end of the packet I have an excuse to call them to see if they want me to take a break or back to back them lol)


----------



## GemH

Oh right bambi..we'll still be very near to each other though. On my sheet it says EC approx week 18th Feb depending how I'm getting on with the stimms. Ur sooo like me just want to start NOW lol.. I keep wishing the time away. Haha I will let u know how that 1st injection go, nervous but scared and excited. Weird feeling.

Vicky and incy I hope u hear soon.. Would love for u to be right near us! I would be constantly checking emails and phone all time too.   keep my fingers crossed for u. And make sure u still do pop on here and let us no whats happening xx

Judi86 hope the last test is back soon for u  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies...

How is everyone..? is everyone looking forward to a snow day tomorrow? Its already coming down heavy where i am.

Feeling sorry for myself too, got an ear & throat infection. Blooming typical, although i hope its good and clears off before next week. It could have been worse and started then i guess. Sure yesterday that the nurse told me no other meds too except paracetomol, ironic really that i was then thinking "im never ill so this wont be a problem"   Will just have to ride this one out   

Aside from that all is well and looking forward to the weekend. This week has flown by!! xx


----------



## dingle123

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well, Bambi  

No snow here (West London)

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Only flakes of snow here atm, but more forecast overnight.

Started spotting today, so start pill tomorrow, at least, although I dont have a match, by being on the pill I feel I am doing something x


----------



## kezza_1980

small flakes here nothing major yet and vicky hopefully it won't be long x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi ladies, much snow today, we have had a few inches, we had to pick my daughter up from nursery at lunch. I tell you what I have found amusing, and thats kept me in lighter spirits about the wait for a match. If I have to wait till my next period (start down reg  aroubd 8th amrch if this is the case) and get a mtch before that one, then egg collection will be round a month later, would give me an EDD (if it works) of my daughters birthday, that'd be funny. The little things are keeping my spirits lifted  xx


----------



## GemH

Aww vicky that actually made me smile reading that  how lovely would that be! Every time i see u have commented I get excited that ur matched and will be starting lol. Still have my fingers crossed for u x

Got quite abit of snow here too, ended up just wheel spinning out of my drive this morn and start panicking at every little slip and slide haha! Roll on summer time x


----------



## incywincy

Hey girls!  Very cold here!  The snow has come down and it's all white and pretty.  Took the dog for a walk in it and she loved it.  I don't think she's seen snow properly before, don't think we had any last year.  I love snow, but don't like driving on ice.  I never remember to turn into the skid in my panic and once I bumped a parked car... oops!  No damage done fortunately.

Vicky, that would be quite cool if you had an EDD on or near your daughter's birthday.  She might not think so though, haha!  We are quite synchronised with our cycles this month, I think my AF will arrive tomorrow.  It's due Sunday but I've had a bit of spotting.  So if we got matched at a similar time we might be cycle buddies.  I'm not thinking too much about being matched at the moment, and now it's the weekend of course, no point dwelling on it.  I hope as time goes on I'll get less obsessed over it.

Bambi, even if I don't come on as often, I'll still call in occasionally to see how you all are.  Sorry to hear you are not well, especially when it is so cold and you can't take and medicines.  Hope it passes soon.  At least it gives you an extra reason to snuggle down!

Gem, how long left for down regging?  When do you start stimmms?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

I am loving all this snow, just been sledging with the dogs, cold but lots of fun. Just logging on now to do a bit of work (cant skive all day ;-) and then might have to have a cheeky glass of wine later, for medicinal reasons. Feeling better today, although must admit i had a lemsip before, my head/sinuses are pounding!

Vicky that would be so sweet but yes, i would imagine Hannah would be slightly miffed, thats around xmas time too isnt it... expensive time of year for you. Really hope the clinic are pulling out all the stops to get you matched soon hun! xx

Gem - its the weekend....!! and then we can say we are finally in the week we start treatment... eeekkk!! are u feeling nervous yet? I am slightly worried about doing the jabs right but apart from that im very excited!!

Incy - glad yr still gonna check in. Even if we arent talking about IVF, it would be nice to see how you are all getting on and it would be welcome relief from the stress and emotional rollercoaster that we are all dealing with xxx


----------



## incywincy

Oh, would EDD be around Christmas?  I don't want to be Vicky's cycle buddy any more!    I'm hoping to avoid a Christmas baby.  I'm also hoping to avoid a summer baby for educational reasons, so I'm being kind of picky.  I know I won't actually care once it happens but I do have a control freak side to me.

A lemsip will be okay won't it?  I thought they were just paracetamol with lemon flavouring.  Wine sounds good too, I'm saving mine for tomorrow night.  Hot chocolate and early bed with the TV for me tonight.  I'm actually on the bed now, half under the duvet, waiting for the heating to come on.  

It is lovely to check in with you all, I like hearing what the old timers are up to and meeting the newbies, but sometimes it triggers me off thinking about it all too much and I have to step away in order to get through the day.


----------



## GemH

Incy- i haven't started yet, I do my down reg injection next weds 23rd! I hope things start moving quickly for u, lets hope the wait isn't as long as they said! Be nice to hear how your getting on though so make sure u do pop on from time to time  Oops u bumped a park car hehe, at least it was worth it...with me I hit a curb and broke the wishbone in my car just after getting off my drive way lol.. That was couple years ago, I've now learnt to go slower haha! 

Bambi- I'm sooooo excited, I keep looking at my injection and smiling like a freak haha.. But then I keep thinking like u 'will I do it right' suppose there's not much wrong u can do but it's still scary! At least I'll only be doing 1 until I start stimms early feb.. U have got to do everyday to down reg aint u? Let me no how u get on with it. I've wrote on cycle buddies afew times but I can't keep up with it all lol, I get lost with it and who's doing what and when.. So make sure u let me no incase I miss it. I will let u no how I get on Wednesday with mine  xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

I worked out if I started this cycle, EDD would be late Nov, but if its next cycle it would be due between christmas and new year (30th dec is my daughters birthday, but she came 5 weeks early, she was due 1st feb).

My flat goes on the market on monday or tuesday (they came round yesterday), will show you the link when it does, show off all the tidying i did lol


----------



## incywincy

I have a few family members who have birthdays around Christmas and New Year and they hate it.  Not that I would complain AT ALL if I had an EDD for then, because it would mean I have a BFP.  But ideally I would avoid it.

Didn't you just shove everything under the bed etc?  I would have piled the crap in one room, photographed all the others, then moved it out of that room and photographed that one, haha!  But then I suppose when you get viewings you need it tidy anyway.  I hope never to move house again, this one has been such a huge job.  I want to accumulate so much crap in this place that it gives my stepkids (and hopefully my own kid) nightmares when we die & they need to clear it out.  I consider it my duty after years of living in their mess.


----------



## vickym1984

The estate agent has to do the pics, otherwise I would have lol

Quite a bit of stuff was shoved away though lol


----------



## incywincy

Oh with one of those fish eye lenses that makes the rooms look twice as big? I forgot about them from when I was house hunting! They take pics from very strategic angles!


----------



## vickym1984

Yup, thats it. Cant wait to see if we get much interest


----------



## kezza_1980

Just an update got my second appointment  8th feb  not long  to go  really hope were all well xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, what happens at that one, is it the bloods and counselling one?


----------



## kezza_1980

yes incy and  consultant one think it came threw fairly quick alot quicker than I thought xx


----------



## incywincy

How strange, they made me wait until my bloods were back before I saw the consultant.  But then he seemed surprised that I didn't know the results of them already, so god knows how they decide the appointments order.

That won't be long then, after that you'll just be waiting on the bloods results!  Mine were back within 4 weeks and that was over Christmas.


----------



## kezza_1980

Im getting too excited now lol  4 weeks I will take that lol  we shall just have to see  hopefully fingers crossed all should be good  they might have rushed them threw with the  mistake they made  to keep me sweet lol xx


----------



## incywincy

They might have.  I got the feeling that they forgot to book me a consultant appt because when I emailed to enquire why I hadn't received one yet, they quickly phoned and offered me a couple of cancellation appointments.  All good though, because it gets things through quicker!

I want to email to chase up matching, but I think chasing one week after being told there's a 3-6 month wait is a bit too impatient and probably will not endear me to them...


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah it is very tricky  aint it  cause you want to be match  here and now understand that and in fairness that is the part I am  not  looking forward too    x


----------



## vickym1984

Hope the time goes quick for you kezza

Inch, I am going to email my clinic again in 2 weeks if not heard before (as I need to check what to do with the pill, whether they want me to back to back or have a break, by that point) so maybe you can email yours at the same time ? xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm just going to try to hold out as long as possible.  I don't really know what they can say.  I suppose they could tell me how high up the list I am but even that's not very helpful, because you could be near the top, but no similar looking recipients come along.  I don't even know if they would tell me that.

It's just the not knowing.  Waiting for a concrete date is one thing, waiting indefinitely is awful!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep I agree with that Incy  you cant do no countdown  at all towards it just have to hope it really aint that long  if you can get matched before the 3month that would be fantastic that xx 

Thanks  Vicky xx


----------



## Judi86

Kezza I'm glad your appt went well, hope those 4 weeks hurry up for you! So exciting! 

Incy I'm just like you wanting to chase when I know it's too early, promised myself I would wait until Friday to ring gp again re chromosomes but I can't see me waiting that long! 

Vicky hope the wait not dragging for you, and you get lots of viewings on your flat to keep you busy! 

I'm on day 35 today! My last few cycles begin 30, 31, 31 and 33 so driving myself mad as I do every month! Refuse to keep clear blue in business any longer! Having a Costa right now and thinking "oh is that it" sorry tmi! 
Well it happened in the bible without any action ... Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I am hoping it'll be nearer 3 months than 6!  I think I will be certified insane if I have to wait that long!

Judi, that's just typical, when you're waiting for it it won't turn up, but if you had a holiday booked or a special night out etc, BAM! AF would appear.


----------



## Judi86

I don't blame you it would be long to wait, you never know it could be sooner, really hope so!

Still no AF! Not awaiting it for any reason just know its late, know as soon as I poas she will show up but it's constantly on my mind even though I know it's nearly impossible! Flipping hormones haha xxx


----------



## flipper123

Managed to get to my clinic today despite the snow, have had my blood taken for AMH test and should get the result within a week, fingers crossed it's ok.
Hope you are all coping with the waiting and that you get some news soon xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Judi - any sign of AF yet?? xx

Flipper - glad you managed to get to your clinic, thats one step closer hunny!! Dont worry too much about your result. I freaked out when I got mine back but it just means the clinic have a better idea at how to manage your treatment. xx

Gem.... eeeekkkk!!! 2 more sleeps for you!! how are you feeling?? xx


----------



## Judi86

Bambibaby no AF, BFP, so scared and confused only just found out as did one earlier bit wasn't sure, just did clear blue digital and 2-3 weeks, scared it will end badly due to such poor morphology xxx


----------



## GemH

Bambi I'm nervous but soooo excited  how u feeling? 3 more sleeps for u xx

Judi Wow congratulations.. Hope it's a sticky bean xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

OMG Judi -  thats amazing!!! great news for a monday. really hope it sticks hunny  

Gem - yeh i am excited too, just seems unreal really after all the waiting but im sure these last few days are going to drag! cant imagine that 2 ww


----------



## GemH

I know these last few days have dragged for me lol.. It's weird how we wait all this time then when it's finally here it's like ahhhh lol. I will let u know how I get on Wednesday xxx


----------



## incywincy

Judi, is that a natural BFP? Congratulations! I hope it will be okay, I understand you being cautious, but try to enjoy it anyway! 

Bambi & gem, hope the days fly by for you. 

I'm a bit meh today. Not so much the egg sharing thing, just winter blues I think. Had a load of anxiety at work over doing stuff I do every day. Once I got into it I was fine but not really enjoying it. I spent the last two hours before my alarm dreaming that I was looking on the work website for 'closed due to snow' messages. Even in my dreams I'm workshy!


----------



## Judi86

Sorry you are feeling rubbish, it is Monday too hope you feel better tomorrow! 

Ladies I'm wishing you so much luck, and the waiting days hurry up! 

It is natural, I have never had a positive before, we were told there was no chance, as two Semen analyses showed there were not enough motile sperm to asses and only 1% morphology! I am not holding my breath, quite crampy just don't know what to think! Going to see gp in morning and hope to have an early scan to make sure it's ok and not ectopic! 

Will keep looking out on you girls with so much hope that you dreams come true xxx


----------



## incywincy

Aww, I really hope it works out for you.  There have been a few women on here who've had miracle natural BFPs while waiting for treatment, so it does happen.  Definitely insist on an early scan, since the chances of it happening are so slim, they should do everything they can to make sure it works out.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## kezza_1980

fingers crossed Judi xxx incy hope u feel better soon chin up x


----------



## vickym1984

Hello P&W Good to hear from you, glad is all going well

Judi-Congrats hun, fingers crossed all continues to go ok with it

Gem/Bambi-GL this week for your jabs xx


----------



## GemH

Morning everyone.. Pink & whites glad everything is going to plan, eeekk looks like not much longer for u to wait for egg collection now  exciting times.

Thanks vicky.. Have u still not heard nothing?  Still have my fingers crossed that u do soon  

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

morning gem x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi pinks & whites

Good to hear from you! Wow ur really moving fast now! Good luck for ur next scan, let's hope they get you booked in for EC ASAP.
All is good with me, first jab on Thursday  xx

Vicky - think its time to give them another chase, it can't hurt xx

Gem - tomorrow for you   xx


----------



## GemH

Morning kezza hun how r u getting on? xx

Yayy bambi.. I'm gonna do it in morn before work so by this time tomra I should of done it ahhh I can't believe it. 2 more sleeps for u now, then I want to no how u get on with stabbing yourself with needles lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's so good you will get it done and dusted! When's ur baseline scan booked for?? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

im good thanks you? x


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies, Bambi, you are a bad infleunce, I was going to leave it, but have just emailed them now lol


----------



## bambibaby12

sorry vicky.... I would have emailed by now though ;-))

We need to get you started ASAP so u are cycling with us!! Fingers crossed they have some good news for you xx


----------



## GemH

I'm fine thanku  x

Yep all done and out of the way.. Well on my treatment plan sheet it says week beginning 4th Feb.. Got to call up when period starts and go in on either day 5,6 or 7.. So soon as af shows her ugly face (hopefully for the last time for a long while) il ring and book baseline scan in.. Have u already got ur baseline booked? 

Haha vicky, let us no if u get a reply xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh im pencilled in for 11th Feb but i will call when AF arrives and they will change baseline if needs be.... I know, how amazing is the thought that we could be banishing AF for a while...!!


----------



## GemH

Inoooo.. Lets hope so hey   xxx


----------



## GemH

Sorry girls I need to rant... My colleague who is also my cousin is pregnant and has her 12 week scan tomorrow, I know she's happy and excited but its all I hear.. 'We're announcing the big surprise to every1 tomorrow' 'oh I'm so tired today' 'god I hate this morn sickness' 'I've got to go see midwife' I'm just getting ****** off of it constantly speaking about... She knows about us have ivf but it isn't a big deal to her as such.. God I'm so stressed today lol. I haven't even had my injection yet and already feel like this. Sorry to rant but I needed somewhere to vent it all and I know u ladies listen and understand me.. Only other person I can talk to is other half and most of the time his no help lol bless him!
I feel bad for ignoring half of what she's saying but she knows how difficult it has been for us ttc and yet still doesn't get the hint! 

Thanku for all being there  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh gem I'm so sorry!! Sometimes I really wish we could shake these ppl. They are so bloody insensitive. It's even worse that she is your cousin AND she knws what you are going through?!,

Gosh I really hope u get your BFP then you can shove that in her face   xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks bambi.. I know that's what makes it worse, she's my cousin and knows we're struggling.. She's a very selfish person, always been that way! I turn off now and I think she realises cause she will then say, oh when's your next appointment at the clinic? Feel like saying dont pretend u care !!!!! Grrrrr.. So glad I have here and u girls to talk to   xxx


----------



## welshginge

Hi ladies - hope you are all well & the waiting isn't driving you all insane! Best of luck to those who are starting very soon - exciting times.

Gem H - I remember how sensitive I felt to other people's pregnancies even though they were being nice about it, can't imagine how it feels when people are being insensitive toward you. Just sing la la la in your head every time she speaks!

AFM - I had a phone call from clinic this morning. Resigned myself to a big no due to my half sister having spina bifida but shockingly they said my questionnaire was ok!! Gobsmacked. So now have a scan & blood test in feb. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GemH

Haha yeah I'll do the la la la in my head next time 

Yay fantastic news.. Bet u were happy to hear that.. Lets hope time passes quickly to Feb for u xx


----------



## flipper123

Great news Welshginge, roll on February!


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news welshginge

Gem-Lots of hugs hun xxx

No reply from clinic to my email today, amybe they are busy making phone calls for me xx


----------



## vickym1984

just heard back that they have someone in mind that may be a good match and have emailed her asking for her to call them, so should know one way or the other by the end of the week


----------



## flipper123

Great news Vicky, fingers crossed! x


----------



## GemH

Oh vicky, that's great news.. Really hope she calls them soon and that u can get things moving.


----------



## vickym1984

Me too, am only on day 4 of the pill currently, so dependant on her cycles could still be starting down regging before mid Feb, trying not to get hopes up but it is hard


----------



## bambibaby12

AHEM - Vicky... please can I give myself a pat on the back   If it wasnt for me pushing you, you wouldnt have called and found that out  
That is brilliant news though! Lets just hope this lady is as nutty as us lot and gets on the phone to them pronto ;-))  

WelshGinge - Thats also fantastic, bet you feel so relieved, least you have been open and you have still been accepted...!! I have good feelings for all us ladies on this thread!!

Gem - you are completely right, some ppl are so selfish. I was reading another lady on another site moan how she was now having to go through IVF with her new boyf after splitting with her husband and she couldnt understand it as she had 3 children from 3 "easy" and "unplanned" pregnancies..... agghhhh, i could feel everybodys blood boiling as they read it. Dont get me wrong, any infertility is horrible and shouldnt happen to anybody but we ladies have been battling it for years for just even one child :-(((

Anyway, thats my little rant for the day.


----------



## vickym1984

Yes bambi, pat away lol.  As soon as I hear back about it (they said they will let me know either way as soon as they hear) I will let you ladies know. Keep everything crossed for me


----------



## incywincy

Gah, vicky you're making me want to email now! I can't though, not two weeks into a 6 month wait! 

Really pleased for you though! 

Gem & Bambi, good luck!


----------



## GemH

Yep bambi it angers me too.. Some people have no idea the stress and pain we go through. Rant away haha, I think some days it's needed! 

I hope all of us on this thread end up with their little bundle of joy (or joy's hehe) by end of the year or least this time next year..

Fingers crossed for u vicky xx

Incy must be hard, your doing well.. I hope u hear something soon and won't need to contact them as they will be contacting u.. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

vicky that is fab news fingers crossed, Welsh glad you are passed that stage i had my scan but blood and consultant on 8th Feb we might end up cycle buddies ;-) xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls.. Well I've just done my prostap injection for down regs  

Bambi - I'll admit it did sting abit but that was only after it was taken out, I think cause I'm not used to anything like that I tensed up lol. My hubby did it as I was shaking lol, my hand kept shaking so he had to do it before work. I've got to get used to doing stimms on my own though. 

Good luck to everyone else.. I was thinking means people are still waiting etc do u mind me still posting? Means I've started my treatment I don't want to get on anyone's nerves xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Course you can still post Gem, don't be silly, its like a chit chat thread xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem - WELL DONE   Thats it done and dusted now, just relax and enjoy the down reg effects hee hee!!

And yes, course we all still want you to post. You are an honory member of this thread!!   I started this thread initially when waiting for egg sharing appt and now im not sharing so guess i shouldnt be here either but i figured this is now a nice little chit chat thread where we all sorta know each other and know what treatment/stages we are all at so would be great to keep this going.... I guess until we all get bored of each other  

Would be great if we could be posting BFPs from us all.... Thats if nobody minds and I do understand how it may be hard but think we willl all be sensitive and understand what each other has been through??

Does everyone agree or shall i just quit while im ahead  


Vicky, hoping that recipient calls your clinic today


----------



## GemH

ok thanku. I know what u mean bambi, I feel I'm close to u all though as such I don't even know u.. Be great to hear from everyone and see how many bfp's we can get out of us all..

Yep all done, now just the side effects..lol lovely! Good luck with yours tomorrow.. Let us know how u get on xx


----------



## vickym1984

Don't worries , there are a lot of chit chat threads, we will probably end up being moved to the long term chat board eventually xx


----------



## welshginge

Hello everyone, hope everyone is well. 

Kezza - my scan & bloods is on 27th feb but you never know.

Gem - well done on the first injection, you'll be jabbing like a pro in no time! My DW initially did them for me but I soon found that she hurt more than me so did the rest myself. She wass fine about it.


----------



## incywincy

Gem, congrats on the jab. Am sure you'll get the hang of doing them yourself soon enough, once stimms starts. 

Bambi, good luck for yours tomorrow. 

I agree with the others, keep posting. I don't think any of us are waiting for an initial consultation now so in that vein, none of us should be posting. 

I am really struggling with the wait. I'm okay on evenings and weekends, but during clinic opening hours I am obsessed. Even though I'm working at those times and the work I do doesn't allow for much daydreaming, I still find the day dragging because of the wait.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thank you incy, glad I will finally have the first one done by this time tomorrow, just trying to work out what kinda time of night will be best??

Sorry you still haven't heard anything, it's so frustrating. Would be easier if they could just freeze the recipients share of the eggs. Will still be keeping everything crossed for you every day & hope you and vicky hear back soon xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Not sure hun, I always did mine in the morning last time, not sure if my clinic will advise different this time. Hoping recipient will get back to clinic today or tomorrow x


----------



## GemH

Good luck today bambi x


----------



## bambibaby12

Omg is that it Haha!!

One jab down only another 4 weeks worth  

Seriously though that wasnt anything like what I expected. Think I was expecting the huge needles used for bloods, this was a piece of cake...

Thanks Gem, are you still feeling ok? My clinic booked my baseline for 11th feb today and said that all I need to do is just make a note of my period start date?? So weird and confusing how they all do it differently, makes you wonder if your own clinic has got it right??

They also told me no more running from today, need to switch to low impact like yoga and Pilates..... Made me laugh, I have to be THE least flexible & supple person ever, I will get thrown out of yoga haha!!


How is everybody else doing?.? Xxx


----------



## GemH

Aww I'm glad it went well, and that u found it easy  At least u weren't a baby like me and was shaking ha ha. Exciting to know you've started though aint it?

Hmm that is weird how clinics work differently, I've got to wait for my period to arrive and book scan on day 5, 6 or 7th of it.. It's all worry ain't it lol. I'm feeling ok still thanku, no side effects at all that now I'm thinking have I even done it right? Hahaha.. But the wait is on for af now.. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news that you have done the first jab Bambi. The trigger shot needle is usually a bit bigger, but not too bad. My easiest one last time was the gonal f as they did it in the epi-pen format, but clinic this time just does it in vials and uses normal needles like for the down reg jab.


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I did waiver a little... The nurse told me what to do and i sat there holding the needle thinking , "oh dear" haha! But yeh all is good, we can do this!!
Just wondered how you are feeling now about once the emmbie is transferred. I havent ever got that far before, i.e. never been pregnant and so now worrying incase it doesnt work and i have issues with implantation or something? Have you thought that far ahead yet?
Re AF - the nurse said i will probs bleed between 7-10 days after starting DR, my baseline is 2 weeks on monday so that fits in with what your clinic are doing i guess. She did say that they want you to have stopped bleeding by the time you come for your scan xx

Thanks Vicky - glad i had you lot who sorta prepared me for what would come. All mine are needles, im stimming with menopur and thats needles too. Just got my pen thing for the trigger.xx


----------



## GemH

Lol bambi u are so like me, I've never been pregnant before either and I worry about the implantation bit too. U hear people who have had miscarriages or ectopics that are having ivf, and I thought ahhh I've never even had a hint of a pregnancy so I'm hoping I don't have a problem that I don't know about. I'm trying to just think one step at a time, then once ET comes along I reckon I'll worry more lol.

Have u heard anything from clinic vicky? 

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Nope, just sent a reply just saying I take it the recipeint hasn't come back to them either way yet

Re Embryo transfer Its funny, I am really stressy about things normally, but after ET was the one time I didn't actually worry that much, other than counting down the days on the 2ww


----------



## vickym1984

No reply from clinic yet, will let you know if they get back to me tomorrow. Feel a bit frustrated, why on earth hasn't the recipient got back to them one way or the other, surely they must be as desperate to get going as we are, so you think they would have said by now if they wanted to go forward with me as a match


----------



## Ivfmamma

Vicky - recipient would be foolish not to accept you as a match, hope you hear back asap x

Hello everyone else, not popped on for a while x


----------



## bambibaby12

Agree vicky! Surely she would have called by now? Shall I work my magic again tomorrow and tell u to call them ;-)) xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ivfmamma- day one of DR complete. Total anti climax haha! I was expecting fireworks  

How are you hunny?? Silly question I know but thinking of u   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh Gem meant to say, I've just downloaded the "zita west ivf relaxation cd"... Don't normally sign up to these sorta things but I'm willing to give anything a shot and taking time out every now and then just to chill out and relax sounds like heaven. Booked a few spa days over next few weeks too. I'm finally going to take some time out for me and enjoy being pampered... (now is the perfect time/excuse without DH raising an eyebrow with more £££s being spent  ) xx


----------



## vickym1984

Will call on monday afternoon if not heard back by then Bambi xxx


----------



## GemH

Oh bambi sounds lovely.. I got some sort of relaxation tracks but I find listening to her voice annoying lol, I'm not sure who it is and what it's called though, someone passed them onto me. I might try that zita west, if u listen to it in the next few days let me know if its any good  I've booked some acupuncture, some people swear by it but then others say it doesn't help. But thought oh why not, worth a shot if it relaxes me. Spa day would be lovely, enjoy that  xx


----------



## vickym1984

On the subject of relaxation, remember no hot (warm ok, hot is not) baths/saunas/jacquzzis after ET (and obv if you get a BFP). I am enjoying my hot baths atm lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Really vicky?? Awwhhh I love soaking in the bath reading my kindle.... Hmmmm! I'm guessing later in pg this is ok?xx


----------



## vickym1984

It can still get babys HB up so they don't reccomend it, think the only time its" reccomended" is if you are trying to start labour off.


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow u really do learn something every day. I don't know what I would do without you ladies. I really know nothing  
Thanks vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

We bought a house with a water meter installed & can't get it removed, so no hot baths for me for the last year  it's been short showers all the time, horrible. 

I can't believe the recipient hasn't been back in touch vicky. Even to say no, but to just not get in touch at all is a bit of a pain. Surprised they emailed her though,thought it would have been more of a phone call kind of situation. 

Bambi, congrats on your first injection! 

Hi Ivfmamma, how are you? 

I had a very busy day at work, think I need more of these! Kept my mind off things. Except for when one of my colleagues told me her friend is pregnant - by showing me a photo of her pregnancy test. Sensitive. This is the one that told me a 3-6 month wait is nothing.  So of course now, she'll be full of 'pregnant friend' anecdotes. I've just got through her last friend giving birth.


----------



## vickym1984

For your colleague Incy, you need lots of this over the next few months    to deal with her xxx


----------



## incywincy

I always need that with her  

Sometimes people just don't think, I suppose.


----------



## kezza_1980

Think we have all prob experience FRIENDS and FAMILY  like this I have had it from  my friend not wanting me to  know she was being sterilized has she thought she was being selfish which after 6 kids I cant say I blame her to  a  girl that  tells me every week that if she gets pregnant for lets say being too promiscuous then she will have to have a abortion has she cant  cope with a kid an one that she wont know who the dad is


----------



## vickym1984

Got an email back from the clinic first thing this morning saying they think the lady is away as can't get hold of her by phone either. Lets just hope she says yes eventually after all this


----------



## GemH

Ooh I hope that's why they haven't heard nothing. Lets hope they pick up there emails and messages soon wherever they are.


----------



## flipper123

Hi Everyone, hope you are all well and coping with the waiting!

I have just called my clinic and got my AMH test back it is 16, a bit of reading tells me it is about average for my age (34) can anyone give me any advice on if this is ok for egg sharing?


----------



## flipper123

That was a short lived panic! The clinic just called and are happy to proceed with that AMH  Got a consultation and counselling session on 12th March because Dr is on holiday in February (how dare he!!!) 
It's going to be a long 6 weeks but we are clearing each hurdle one at a time  so excited!!! xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news that you are ok to go forward, have you had your other screening tests done or will they be done at your appointment? my AMH was 14.9 and I am just coming up 29 and they said that was ok. Was surprised mine was on the low side as I have PCOS


----------



## flipper123

Am assuming I will have them done at the next appointment, not sure if its worth trying to get any done before the appointment to speed things along or just try and go with the flow?


----------



## kezza_1980

fab  news flipper


----------



## bambibaby12

That's great news flipper and as you now know that's fine for egg sharing. Think the cut off is AMH of 7...

Let's hope February flies past for you... Good luck!!

Vicky, your recipient must be the only woman with infertility whom isn't constantly sat by the phone and checking emails haha?? Bloody typical... You best make reference to that in ur letter to her lol.... 

AFM.... tonight will be the second night of jabbing... DH has made a request to do this one, sure he thinks it's like a harpoon or something, he txd me saying he's been flexing his arm muscles all day in preparation  He's going to be massively disappointed when he sees the needle lol. DS

Finally the weekend is here, roll on the thaw followed by flooding... Gotta love ol blighty & it's weather ;-)) xx


----------



## beckha

Hello girls. We have our first consultation on the 5th Feb.

I came on here before we went to our open evening asking for advice. Hope you guys don't mind me coming back?

xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Not long then Beckha till your appointment  Iam  at my 2nd one on the 8th Feb  x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Behka, welcome back hun, hope time flies till 5th Feb xxx


----------



## beckha

Its not far away so hopefully it'll go quick. Just ordered a couple of IVF books to read. Hoping I will find them helpful. I am good with the science bit of it, I just think I am going to struggle with the emotional aspects. Not with the sharing just with IVF in general. I will be so happy if I am able to share as I love the idea of helping someone else get their dream!

xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Exactly it is hard to prepare for the emotional side of things xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks everyone, I'm sure it will be here before I know it  x


----------



## incywincy

Flipper, that's a bummer about the consultant's holiday.  Just try to fill the 6 weeks with doing nice things that you won't be able to do while having treatment/2ww etc and savour every moment of them!  Re the tests, I would say that if you can get them done for free and they're likely to be back before the appointment, and it's not going to cause you too much hassle e.g. time off work, then get them done.  It might speed things up a little, and if the clinic doesn't end up using them, at least you will feel like you're doing something in the meantime.

Beckha, hi again!  5th of Feb isn't too far away, though it will probably feel like a lifetime to you.  

Nothing new from me.  Still waiting.  Still insane.  Still rabidly scouring the internet for some kind of hope.  Oh, but I have been getting back on the diet train properly and have lost 2kg this week!  My original aim was to have my BMI at 29 for the clinic, then I aimed for a point or two below for an margin for error, but now I'm at 26 and aiming for 25!  I might be waiting but at least it gives me time to shed the flab.


----------



## vickym1984

Wow, fab news Incy, wish I could stay the same. Have been doing good since Tuesday though. I am going to do phase 1 of the Harcombe plan from Monday for 5 days so try and kick start my body and break my emotional bonds with food


----------



## incywincy

I think I might be gaining them back already, am in bed with lots of nice sugary things to make up for the week of rabbit food!  It's my diet break though, keeps me sane to eat crap once a week.  It makes progress a tad slower, but means I last out better in the long run.

Just had a look at the Harcombe plan, it seems to be low-carb?  I'm not doing that exactly, I'm doing a strict (except for tonight!) calorie count, using MyFitnessPal on my phone but it also logs nutritional info so I'm trying to keep protein levels high - partly because it's good in a diet but also because it's good for eggs.  The difficult thing is doing lots of protein on the cheap, and not being a red meat eater.  But I'm managing.

I hope you have some success.  I have periods where it's a long slog to get a kg off, then weeks like last week where they just disappear, but it's good to see it go down over time.  I'm learning to play the long game with weightloss, at long last.


----------



## beckha

I'm dieting too. My BMI is 27 but I want to get it under 25 really. 

I've lost 9lbs on herbalife in the last two weeks. Want to lose another 19lb before I start treatment ideally. 

xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive lost  over a stone  since just before Christmas just gym and  slimming world but having this focus has really helped me along the way    my bmi is  at top end 30 so really need to sweat it out lol xx


----------



## incywincy

I have slackened on the exercise with the dark nights.  All I ever did was longer, brisker walks with the dog - before that I used to amble off to the park and let her run around.  I changed that to long walks using a GPS tracker to motivate me.  The dog loves it!  But with the dark nights, then the snow, I've reverted to the shortest possible distance that will keep her happy.  The snow's gone so we're going to take a nice long walk down to the park in town today.  I don't do any other exercise, except for stretching but that's just to stop my backache.  I am very much a couch potato!

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend!


----------



## kezza_1980

me and hubby go gym together keeps us both motivated    im off to a christening shortly cousin little boy x


----------



## incywincy

It's years since I set foot in a gym!

Enjoy the christening Kezza, baby-oriented days out probably not what you'd call enjoyable at the moment though.


----------



## kezza_1980

well no but we all face them and just hope one day it will be my go x


----------



## kezza_1980

oh and there is 5 baby bumps xxx


----------



## incywincy

Oh how awful! Hope they weren't too in your face.


----------



## kezza_1980

i kind of switched off if that makes sense x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I know what you mean. I have to bump ignore at work. We almost always have a pregnant woman on the staff. The latest one has just gone off and so far, no signs of other bumps. Must be the first time in two years there's no known pregnancies. 

I need some sense talking into me. Two weeks into my long wait and I'm dying to email my clinic. I know it's pointless. I know I'll just get a vague answer of 'as soon as we can', but I am finding it hard to resist nagging them.


----------



## kezza_1980

Why dont you just asked the question of where on the list you are roughly  least that way shall give you a bit of an idea   I am not looing forward to this part  at all


----------



## incywincy

I think I might.  Just to preserve my sanity.  I doubt it will    I'm going to be found rocking in a corner soon!  I fluctuate between being excited at the thought of it possibly being soon, to the despair of waiting for months, stopping somewhere in between for short bouts of calm acceptance.

I even said I'd stop coming on here so much and now I'm on more than ever, as if somehow the answer will be here.  I have never been a patient person.  

Hopefully my experience will give you some guideline on how long you'll be waiting, since you're about a month behind me in the process, that might make it a tad easier for you.  Might not though!


----------



## kezza_1980

Well depending on how you get on I might be joining you in the corner rocking lol      but fact your with same clinic  will be good to keep eye on it all  the last time has I was saying  last night  from the initial  appointment to my BFN  took 7 months, had around  3 to 4 month waiting on the ethics bored said to my DH  how the hell did I cope  lol x


----------



## incywincy

I don't think I could have waited that long just to find out if they'd let me share.  I think I would have contemplated prostitution to raise the money to just pay for non-sharing!


----------



## kezza_1980

lol now there is an idea my pimp the hubby out  let him do his part


----------



## incywincy

That's what you're doing already, in a way!


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye he has chose to carry on doing that part though which I fully support if he wants to help ladies out as well who am I to say different x


----------



## incywincy

Well as someone who's using donor sperm, I appreciate his efforts!


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww that is so nice of you to say  he has a grin on his face now  lol


----------



## incywincy

Ah, bless him!


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies, how is everybody??

Another new week which means we are all another week closer in this process. 

I'm glad all the snow has gone now, this morning seemed much lighter earlier... Roll on springtime xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

good morning  i am also glad to see it had gone still cold but cant have everything lol x


----------



## GemH

Morning girls, hope u all had a lovely weekend! I'm another 1 glad to see the snow gone.. Makes everything easier.

Yep another week closer for all of us... Good luck to anyone having tests / chasing clinics up etc xxxx


----------



## *laura*

Good morning all   I have recently had a bfn after our frozen blast transfer and waiting for a review appointment.  We are now considering egg share if accepted and the more I think about it the more certain I am that its the right thing for us to do. Can you egg share with an ICSI cycle? I think its quite a new scheme for bcrm.

Laura x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Laura 

Sorry about your bfn! It's such a hard journey :-(

Yeh I don't think there are any restrictions regarding icsi, obv you would just pay slightly more than standard ivf. As long as your amh and bloods all come back ok you will be fine to egg share.

Sure all the ladies on here will be able to help with any of your questions

Good luck xx


----------



## GemH

Hiya Laura, we are having icsi.. Just means we had to pay for it, but they did it at a discounted price of £700. I think it's different at different clinics. I'm sure if u ask your clinic they should provide you with a price list 

Sorry to hear about your bfn... Xxx

Bambi how are them injections going? xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem- yeh the injections are fine, really easy and not painful at all. Had headache and felt shattered this morning. almost like id been hit by a bus but ive had a really busy weekend with little sleep so dont think this helped. 
Just drank loads of water all morning and been out walking the dog for 2 hrs now so think the fresh air has done me good.

Did think i felt some AF twinges earlier   normally i would be due on this wednesday but guessing this could be delayed due to the DR...

How about you, you feeling ok?? xx


----------



## GemH

Aw I'm glad to hear its going well.. Ur very brave jabbing yourself lol, I've really got to try once start stimms. Have a nice early night tonite and hopefully won't feel as tired tomorrow. I've been trying to drink more water but its hard in this cold weather.

I'm getting on ok thanku, no side effects what so ever which is now worrying me lol..Ohh except for massive sore boobies ha ha but i get them when i usually have af anyway. I'm due af around now but like u say not sure if dr will push it further back. Looking forward to seeing her this month though lol  

Xx


----------



## welshginge

Hi everyone. Sounds like everyone is starting the week positively - one week closer!

I've had to change my scan & nurse/bloods appt (7th march now) because I read the letter - properly this time & we both have to go. I had discussed this on the phone & I thought I could go alone. Thing is, we'll have to take DS as we have no family where we live & all our friends work. I feel weird about it because I can imagine the clinic would rather not have kids there & I agree. Couples desperate to fulfill their dream & we parade our's through the clinic. Feeling quite stressed about it really. I know there's no answers but is anyone else in same posistion?


----------



## *laura*

Thanks gem and bambi   I hope we get our review soon although I could do with a couple of months before we start any tx to lose some weight. My bmi is 28 at the mo and I can't help but wonder if that could have affected the fbt result. I found a price list in amongst our paperwork and ICSI with egg share is £1000 and I don't expect that includes drugs I'm a little surprised how much it is 

I see you're both downregging at the moment I hope its going well


----------



## bambibaby12

*Gem* - yeh I am looking forward to Af again this month, may have to have a little farewell party and send her travelling for the rest of the year, hopefully it will be the last time we see her 
I am feeling slightly better now ive been outside for a bit, its still blooming cold out there which is making me struggle trying to reduce my tea/coffee intake. Ive cut down to 3/4 cups a day and then have herbals after that but now i am just wanting normal tea.
Have you had to cut anything out at all for this? xx

*Welshginge* - Hmmm yes thats a tricky one but you shouldnt feel bad as DS is your own little miracle and proof that this can work. I dont think it would bother me if there was a child at the clinic but can understand that it might be a bit much for some people. Perhaps give your clinic a call and see what they say. xx

*Laura* - Thats how much my clinic was for standard IVF and it did include drugs so think thats what your price would be. I think a bmi of 28 is fine, if you are healthy that is much better so just try and eat better to improve the quality of your eggs and your intended pregnancy, dont worry about losing weight as this will just take care of itself.
Yes I am now on Day 5 of DR and so far so good. A few lil side effects kicking in but its all bearable in this journey ;-) xx


----------



## GemH

Tea's been the hardest for me too.. I've cut it down.. I have 1 in the morning and 1 in the afternoon now. I want to start getting into drinking more milk too.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thats really good!! Do you know what the reason is? Does caffeine affect your egg quality or is it something else? xx


----------



## GemH

I'm not sure, I think it's something to do with the caffeine but my clinic haven't even mentioned it.. And even offered me a coffee or tea on our 1st appointment   lol.. I just read on different sites and places how its best to avoid caffeine so tried to cut down xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Laura, welcome to the mad house xx

Not heard anything else from clinic re matching today, will call on friday if nothing

Got a viewing on our flat on Friday

I also started day 1 of the Harcombe plan today (diet), doing it for 5 days


----------



## kezza_1980

Hopefully  Vicky you will hear something before then   xx


----------



## incywincy

Welshginge, ours are old enough so that they're in school so we don't have to worry about that.  I know what you mean about being wary of taking him, just out of respect for other people.  But I also agree with bambi about it being proof of it working.  Is there no-one who could look after him while you go?

Vicky, how frustrating!  I hope you hear soon.  Glad to hear you've got a viewing, sounds promising! 

Laura, welcome!  You don't tend to pay for drugs when egg sharing.  The egg sharing costs (if any, some clinics it's free) include drugs, but usually charge the extra for ICSI.  Some clinics offer reduced price ICSI for sharers, but not all.  

Gem & bambi, things seem to be going well for you both.  I cut out tea and coffee nearly a year ago now in prep for IUI.  I still have one cup of decaff tea a night with my supper, and on weekends I sometimes have a cup of coffee in the morning (not decaff) but I stayed away from that in the run up to IUI.  I do miss not having regular coffee, love it.  When I got my second BFN and knew I wasn't trying again the next month, I drank loads of it!


AFM... well I caved and emailed my clinic this afternoon.  Haven't heard yet, but it was late on so they'll probably get back to me tomorrow.  I know I won't get any sort of satisfactory answer but I thought that even if they just say it'll be a while yet, it might stop me from expecting a phone call for a few days!


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh incy and vicky I really hope you get your matches soon... Like you have both said, even if they gave you a date of a definate match a month away at least then you would know and have a deadline.... It's the long unknown wait which is the killer! Really feel for u both! Let's hope this is the week!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps vicky, good luck for the viewing on Friday!


----------



## vickym1984

Hope your clinic get back to you as well Incy xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls, vicky and incy I'm keeping my fingers crossed u hear something soon   xxx

The strangest thing happened to me last night, I'm not sure if its the down reg injection lol maybe your know vicky? Well me and hubby were moving some stuff into our spare room and by accident he elbowed me in the nose as I bent down behind him.. Well it gave me pins and needles, but I just started crying.. I mean full blown tears, then started thinking of this failing and crying even more, it didn't last long about 5 mins but I've never done that before lol I scared myself. Think it must be all my emotions I try to hide from day to day all came flooding out Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwwh gem! You poor thing,    

I think u handled it very well. As well as crying I think I would have had a few choice words for DH Haha!! I bet it flipping hurt and no wonder u cried, DR or not but its probably done u good to let some emotions out hun.

How u feeling today??xx


----------



## vickym1984

Probably had all the emotion and stress building up and half the d/r drug in your system . Lots of Hugs Gem xxx


----------



## GemH

Haha he had afew words thrown at him lol, all he kept saying was sorry I didn't realise u were behind then when I started really crying he got worried! 
Thanks girls. I'm just not a person to cry, especially when soon as it happened it turnt straight into sobs about ivf failing.. I don't think anyone really understand the stress of ivf or fertility treatment unless they go through it.

Glad I haven't just gone crazy haha. Yeah I'm fine today, nose abit sore but other then that I'm feeling good. 

How r u ladies? i must admit it felt good to just have a cry about it lol sounds strange but i feel better for it Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I always think that, sometimes it's good just to have a good old sob, glad you're feeling better Hun.

I'm ok today, feel loads better than yesterday morning. Just having my one cup of coffee now then not going to have another until tonight, I'm going to stop at the shops later too and get some decaf tea... It's worth a try.

So gem ur already one week in, day 7 of DR for you, it's gone fast hasn't it.... Have you got your stimming drugs yet? What are u taking? Xx


----------



## GemH

Good good.. Glad things r going well.. I'm now having my morning tea lol so hard cutting down on hot drinks ain't it ha ha. 

Inoooo I can't believe it myself..gone so quickly! I haven't got the stimms yet, when I get af this week sometime I go back to clinic for scan and then I get the stimm drugs then, and shown what to do. On my treatment plan sheet it says merional.. I've googled it and haven't found many people have it but its suppose to be the same as menopur.. I know it's just 1 injection every evening. What will u be on? Have u got yours? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I got mine at nurse appt, and I'm on menopur. Think I still have to take burserelin too at the same time. Keep thinking to myself, if all goes to plan and on schedule one way or another we will have a result in less than 6 weeks now... Gulp!!! Haha!! Xx


----------



## GemH

Eeeekkk I know.. How exciting that.. Ahh I can't wait lol. Do u know when u have to start your stimms? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

My baseline is booked for mon 11th so if all responding well I will start stimms that day xx


----------



## GemH

Woo that's not long.. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Feel a bit stroppy today that I haven't heard anything else. Emailed the clinic back Fri to ask how long they "reserve" me for, for the person they are trying to get hold of and no response yet! So emailed again and said that I was surprised I wasn't matched by now  as well! Probably get a shirty reply but its horrible just not knowing, and they never pick up the phone either!


----------



## GemH

That's frustrating Vicky. I just can't understand how this recipient hasn't even got back to them.. And how the clinic haven't bothered to get back to do. It's horrible waiting for anything but when u haven't got an answer back its annoying. How longs is been now since u were accepted? Really feel for u.. I think clinics should always keep their patients upto date every week, even if there's no news, just an email to say your not forgotten and are still trying to match u.

 xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Been 4 weeks tomorrow since been accepted. The fact I am in withdrawal from all the foods I am addicted to since yesterday isn't helping my mood either. Better get a good weightloss this week from it


----------



## GemH

4 weeks, that's flown by, easy for me to say but for u it's probably felt like a life time! Bless ya, good luck on weight loss too. I really hope the clinic contact u soon, it's not nice.. U at least should be told whats going on.


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky


----------



## vickym1984

Well, my shirty message at 12.30 seems to have kicked them into action. One of the egg share nurses has just called me back and said they have offered me out to another recipient who she spoke to by phone, who seems interested and should confirm before Friday. Please please let this be it xx


----------



## GemH

Oohhhh wow vicky that's fantastic... Now fingers crossed the recipient will accept, she'd be silly not to. 

 Make sure u keep us updated wont ya.. That's great!

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Gem, yes will update you ladies as soon as I know xx


----------



## kezza_1980

brill  news  vicky  xxx


----------



## GemH

Quick update from me, af has arrived.. So am booked in for scan Tuesday an if all is well and how it should be I start stimms that night.. Eeekk..can't believe it! Will let u all know how I get on next week.

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yay, fab news Gem xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem -   yippeeee!! Thats brill... gosh this is really moving fast for you!! Fingers crossed all is well next week and your stimms start. How long do they normally "stim" you for?? Did they pencil a date for EC?

Vicky - surely this lady will get back to them by the end of this week. What will happen they, do they still need to sync your cycles or have i got that all wrong??

AFM - No side effects i dont think yesterday or today, unless tiredness and a bizarre moment today where i thought my face was on fire... burning?? No AF for me, not as many twinges either yesterday or today?? Normally AF would have been due today.... Hope this is still working?? Roll on injection number 7 for me tonight.. xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Yes they will need to sync which should be fairly straight forward as I am on the pill already, think they just get us to start down regging 7 days before her a/f is due, and I take my last pil on that day. Hopefully should know more fri as hopefully she will have given them her cycle dates then too x


----------



## bambibaby12

oh that makes sense then, wondered how they do it... lets just hope she gets back to them and you can get started asap xx


----------



## flipper123

Great news vicky  x


----------



## GemH

Thanks vicky and bambi.. It is really moving fast.. Approx week beginning 18th they've said.. Think I stimm for 10 or 11 days not too sure. i didnt have anymore side effects except for odd hot flush.. hope the down reg still going well for u xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh it's all going well now Hun, just relaxing & enjoying it all now. Keeping positive thoughts! 
I need to stick to my schedule and earliest I can have EC would be 23rd feb as DH is now working away until then,. He best bloody remember his vitamins now I'm not there to force them down his neck  

How s your DH feeling? Think we sometimes forget about them don't we ;-)) xx


----------



## GemH

That's good.. Just going with the flow of things.. Yeah Dh is ok, he doesn't get as excited as me lol but his looking forward to it. I think we do tend to forget about them haha.. I have to give him his vitamins too otherwise I know he wouldn't take them lol.

Hope everyone else are well

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Funny you mention about OH's, me and hubby were in bed just cuddling chatting for an hour last night,a lot of it about treatment, he seemed really happy and looking forwards to it now too, he was very apprehensive about going throught it all again to begin with, but I knew he would come round as he was exactly the same first time round, I think they worry what its doing to us more than we realise.


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing?

*Vicky* - hope your second recipient comes back with an answer soon!

*Bambi* - hope DR is still going well?

*Incy* - did the clinic come back to you?

*Gem* - looks like you are just behind me with the stimming - hope scan goes well on Tuesday.

Struggling to post from the iPad with a pussy cat sitting on top of me! She isn't always as loving but she behaved like this during my last cycle - cats are weird, huh?

Last day of 2 lots of sniffing, yippee. Have been headachy, hot and hungry all week! Start Fostimon tomorrow - 75 x 3 which looks a lot more complicated than Menopur. Next scan is Wed to see how I'm responding - I'm hoping DP can take a long lunch and come with me.

What is everyone up to today? Once I get the cat off me I'll be attempting some housework zzzzz

Have a lovely day all - beautiful outside xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck with starting stimms tomorrow Dingle

Not sure if you ladies remember Pink & White from when we started the thread, she couldn't egg share, think she posted a few pages back to say that she is doing the Kispiptin (sp?) trial at Hammersmith (travelling a long way for it). Anyway, my old clinic was Hammersmith so I still post on the thread, she had EC Monday and she is due to go to blast transfer on saturday xx


----------



## vickym1984

I HAVE BEEN MATCHED!!! 

I am over the moon! 

They have got me in asap on Monday afternoon for nurse planning/drugs appt so may still be starting on my day 21 which is a week tomorrow, 8th Feb. May not be also, but you never know, am excited!!


----------



## GemH

I wrote on the egg share page too, didn't see this 1 yay.. Congrats hun! Xxx


----------



## GemH

Good luck dingle so I'm not fair behind u.. I'll try keep upto date with how u get on xx

And vicky yes I remember pink and white, that's brilliant too.. So nice to see everyone getting closer to their dream xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky   yipppeeeee that's brilliant!! Really pleased for you hunny!!

Dingle - good luck for tomorrow Hun, Is that an injection stimming?? I'm doing really well now which is strange, don't think I feel much different. Must say a lot about my normal moods  

Gem - hope you are ok today, another day closer that's they way I keep looking at it...

Great news about pink and whites too!!

Had a mental busy day with work today, so glad to finally be home and get feet up and relax. Hope I don't have any days like today during 2ww haha. I was ready for storming out of the training session I was doing today, not great dealing with a lot of people whilst down regging  
No side effects again I don't think?? Getting worried now, lol... 

Glad we have this little board to chat on, I can't bloomin keep up sometimes with those other threads haha. If you miss just one day it takes ages to catch up ;-) xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Bambi, dont worry about lack of symptomns hun, I only had tiredness when down regging but I have ME so it could have been the drugs making that worse too


----------



## GemH

I know what u mean bambi about having this thread to write on, I can't keep up on them cycle buddies threads, I try to but I get so behind and don't know what's going on with everyone so nice to have here to chat xxx


----------



## GemH

Hope u ladies all have a lovely weekend... Another week closer to our dreams  

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Indeed Gem. I am still sitting on cloud 9 about starting soon now


----------



## GemH

Hehe I was thinking about u earlier, wondering how big that smile is on your face  U think start of the week u didn't have a match and by the end u could be possibly starting in afew days eeekk exciting x


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - ive just said the same as gem on another thread... this second lady was obv meant to be!! the fact that first lady didnt respond was fate! there was this lady ready with a good cycle so you can start earlier!! 

Soooo glad its friday ladies... had such a busy and stressful week which coupled with this DR business hasnt been pretty... all i want to do is stay in bed all week... i even felt like quitting my job and just staying at home which obv wouldnt help matters now as i have a  3 mth notice period  

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-If your job is stressful have you thought about going sick whilst going through treatment? I am probably not a good example as I ended up quitting just after my BFP anyway (work were being horrid about time off ill I had previously with my mysterty illness, now dx as ME) but a couple of weeks into d/r I couldnt cope any longer and went off sick, I was just so stressed with work etc


----------



## bambibaby12

If I could I would vicky, the thing is I had a pretty bad year last year, found some lumps in my neck so was back and forth to hospital and then needed them removing for a biopsy so in total I had probs 4 weeks off work all which work paid for, then had to go back just before Xmas for another operation so had another 2 weeks off then soooo I would feel pretty bad if I now go off sick for this. Will try and suck it up as much as possible then I have time off for EC and ET then will go back in for second week of the 2ww xx


----------



## GemH

Aww that's not good bambi, I hope u have a chilled out weekend and things are better at work next week.. Nothing worse going through all this and then dealing with work pressure! I'm still dealing with the pregnant cousin lol though I have stopped listening now! 

I start acupuncture tomorrow  I weren't sure at 1st but thought oh why not, can only try it and see how it goes. I'll let u no how I get on lol feel nervous and I don't even no why haha


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - yes let me know, I really wanted to give acupuncture a whirl but left it too late I thought to start. Anything is worth a try like u said. 
Yeh I think I will be ok next week, I've been training ppl this week too and things weren't going to plan so that didn't help. 
Bit of a strange question but is your AF like a normal one and did it start that way?? TMI alert now but I just went to the loo and think mine may have be starting but its just strange brown spotting at the min which I don't normally get with AF??


----------



## GemH

Mine was really heavy and painful! I'm never usually heavy but there was loads (tmi) I didn't have spotting 1st though, but it was dark brown. I had awful belly ache alday too.. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh ok, thank you. I will keep you posted...   I bet you can't wait for that update  

Does anybody watch corrie.... I'm just witnessing the delightful Lewis shaft Gail... Too funny ;-)) xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah keep me updated lol  

Yesss I have been watching it.. Now switched to eastenders.. Looking forward to putting it back on at 8.30 to watch the rest of Lewis' DVD ha ha xx


----------



## vickym1984

Lol yes, I love Corrie. I used to watch it when I lived at home, but only now and again after moved out in early 2006, but started watching it again towards the end of 2010.  Havent watched tonights yet, but know whats happening


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls, sorry I've been awol, just haven't really had much to say.

Vicky - congratulations on being matched!  And to be able to start so soon, that's great after having a long wait for the match. I'm glad they went and asked another recipient, she deserves your eggs more than the other one who hasn't even bothered phoning the clinic back.

Gem & Bambi, hope all is going well with d/r.

Dingle, good luck with the stimming, hope you get lots of nice fat follies.

AFM, I did hear back from the clinic but the answer was vague, as expected.  They just said it would be 'probably soon'.  Which is neither here nor there because in the context of a year, 2 months is 'soon' but in the context of a month, 2 days is 'soon'.  However, I found some other people talking on another forum who are waiting and they've asked a bit more about waiting times, when it starts from, likelihood of waiting time and it seems that going off that info, it is likely I will be matched by the end of February.  So I'm just going to try to keep busy for a couple of weeks and sort some stuff in the house out.

Kezza - it works out that it should be no more than a 3 month wait from the meeting you have with the donation co-ordinator.  So that might help you work out your times too.


----------



## kezza_1980

the first initial appointment incy ?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi incy

Sorry to hear you are still waiting although I think you are handling it very well, I'd be a complete nightmare stalker haha!!
End of feb will soon come around, just think how fast January went...

All is good with me, dr going well and af has finally made an appearance today so all set for baseline on 11th.

Please keep popping on and let us know how you're doing anyway ) xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Bambi. Jan went excruciatingly slow for me, but I hold out more hope for Feb, I've got a week off in two weeks, work is better and I think it'll pass more quickly because Ihave a ddate to focus on. 

Kezza, that's what I read it as. This poster was told that no-one has waited more than 3 months since the first consultation. Some people get matched quicker if a recipient who matches you is already waiting, but if not it shouldn't be longer than 3 months since initial consultation. Fingers crossed anyway. If I haven't heard by the 3 month mark, I'll email again.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Incy. Hope you are matched by the end of the month hun so you can get started  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

well that would take me to April time then hopefully you  won't be waiting any longer


----------



## GemH

Incy I hope you hear something soon..difficult with all the waiting xx

Bambi I had the acupuncture it was abit strange lol.. Had needles put in my wrists, legs, feet, belly and forehead.. It sort of relaxed me. I had a better night sleep though. I've booked for next week too.. Thought I may as well now I've started, hopefully i won't be as nervous now I know what happens lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Gem, the wait is easier now I have a clearer idea of the time frames.

I've been doing some more research on pre-IVF stuff, diet etc and there's a lot of good stuff said about acupuncture.  I don't think I'll be trying it though because I'm quite a cynical person and I know I'd just be lying there thinking 'yeah, like this is going to help'.    I wouldn't be able to go to it with an open mind so I don't think I'd get the benefits.

I am still trying to lose weight, but I am making a big effort to keep my protein levels up and eat lots of vegetables, rather than resorting to a diet of low fat ready meals and apples, which is my usual trick!

Kezza, hopefully you will be matched faster.  Do you have unusual colouring or anything?  I thought I was fairly usual with my colouring, I'm a bit taller than the average woman though, so perhaps that's not helping my matching potential.  It's not like I'm 6ft and ginger* or anything.  I read about a girl waiting to be matched who's mixed race and she's getting turned down by mixed race recipients for being too white.  That would be so frustrating, to have a such a specific skin tone or hair colouring.


*That's not ginger hate, I love ginger hair but know it would be harder to get matched with it.


----------



## kezza_1980

lol incy that made me giggle id say im normal ish  lol will inbox you


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-I couldnt manage more than a couple of days doing it fully as I got ill from a virus half way through the week, but have you thought about Harcombe plan? As its very protein based, and all about eating fresh, unprocessed food?

Glad accupuncture went well Gem, I am looking into doing reflexology as my hypnobirthing tutor from last time does it


----------



## incywincy

It looked rather intensive to me, Vicky!  Like, too much commitment.  I am doing okay though, my BMI is 26 now, I think I'm just losing for the sake of it now.  If I got into the normal range, it would be the first time I was there since about 10 years ago, which I think is my motivation, vanity.

It keeps me busy though, like I'm doing something to help myself.  

Are you feeling better now?  Nothing worse than trying to diet when you're ill, and all you want is ice cream and tea.  I had norovirus in the autumn, but got it at the same time as my period, so I was completely delirious.  I ate nothing but small mouthfuls of lemon sorbet and jelly for 4 days.  The worst thing was, as well as having my period and norovirus, my stepson caught it (not the period!   ) and I had to help him with his vomiting while dry heaving next to him.


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, it is quite intensive. Wow you have done really well with the weight loss. I am feeling loads better now, thanks xx


----------



## incywincy

Glad to hear it, vicky.  Are you going to start stage 1 of the Harcombe again or move onto the next bit?


----------



## vickym1984

I was only planning on doing stage 1 anyway then moving to generally eating healthy, so am going to do that. I am planning on cutting out junk mon-fri and eat a little of what I fancy on the weekends


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls... How's everyones weekend been??

Gem - sorry but ive had to copy you.... Been umming and ahhing about it for ages and then kept meaning to get a consultation etc booked then at this spa today they were really praising acupunture so I'm booked in next Wednesday.... I'm kinda weird and like a bit of pain so not really bothered about the whole needle thing.... What did it feel like though when you were there? Relaxing or just weird? This lady has said I would need 1 session a week now which is fine by me? Did they mention what happens around EC and ET time? Do you have more??xx

Incy - sounds like ur feeling much more positive now you know more about the timescales. Heathy eating is always the best diet so you will be fine... These fad diets are a waste of time. I'm doing slimming world at the min, mainly for the healthy eating that it encourages. Been cooking more from scratch and all the protein foods are free so I can pig out as much as possible on chicken n eggs   xx

Vicky - one more sleep.... Bet you didn't think you would be at this point this time last week!! xx

Kezza - hellooooo, hope you've had a good weekend, xx


My spa day was luuuurrrvvvvvlllyyy... Just wanted to fall asleep.... Home now, full to the brim from dinner, injection taken, pjs on and time to veg on the sofa.... This is how every day should be   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

hello yeah weekend been good went out last night few to many wines but relaxing my next appointment is Friday so countdown begins xx jealous of your spa day x


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Hope the week flies by quickly for you till Fri

Bambi-Thanks hun, yea I know, amazing how much its changed for me in the last week. Glad your spa day went well x


----------



## kezza_1980

thanks vicky me too x


----------



## GemH

Haha Bambi let me know what u think of it. It was relaxing but abit strange laying there with needles in ur body lol. She said she'd like me to have a session before EC and at least 24 hours before ET.. I'm gonna book for every Saturday then change days when I know what's happening etc when start stimms. I just think well anythings a worth a shot... Just odd feeling at 1st but prob feel better next time

Xx


----------



## GemH

Good luck today Vicky xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Gem. Got my buserlin and needles etc. Did my first jab at 8pm, when is your baseline scan again ? x


----------



## GemH

So you've started, u must be happy 

Got my baseline today.. Just getting ready to leave soon xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck Gem... Is a baseline an ultrasound do you know or an internal??  
Let me know how you got on


----------



## kezza_1980

good luck gem xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck today Gem, hope all is ok to start stimms xx

Bambi-All scans during IVF are internal ultrasounds (aka the dildo cam as the ladies on my prev clinic thread lovingly named it lol)

Feeling a bit sicky this morning, surely can't be s/e already so wondering if my virus from last week hadnt completely gone


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh great I had one of those the other week when they wanted to check my ovaries, (something to do with how many follicles I'm likely to produce they said??) I wasn't expecting that at all  
Love that name "dildo cam"  
Hope your feeling better soon vicky xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks kezza, bambi & Vicky.. I will update u all later. Yeah dildo cam as vicky said haha. Oh the joys! Funny thing is once up on the bed with legs up, I notice I have my socks on still and feel really awkward hahaha..but then if I took them off I'd feel weird too lol. Things we have to go through.

Will update u later xxxx


----------



## GemH

Right I've had scan, all looking good she said..no cysts and lining is nice and thin. The nurse came in after and gave me all my injections etc and been put on merional. They have got to get the go ahead from my recipient that her scan was ok too which will be later today or tomorrow and will let me know. So either start tonight or tomorrow they said. Actually looking forward to injecting myself with these as there not as big as the prostap was lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good news Gem, hope your recipient is all down regged ok too x


----------



## bambibaby12

Brilliant gem.... Ooh that's all looking good now then... What happens to your recipient through now while you are stimming?? I'm guessing she will will also have to take some kinds drug to make sure her womb is thick enough to accept the emmbies too? What happens if one of you takes longer than the other or does that not matter.,?xx


----------



## GemH

I haven't got a clue lol, I assume she will have to take something to thicken her womb ready for ET.. Not sure about if takes longer for stimms. She said a different nurse deals with the recipient so once she spoke to her she'll email me. Can't believe it's all going to be starting properly now. So many needles and bottles lol xxx hope all the rest of u ladies are getting on ok xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-I have a few friends who are going through FET (frozen embryo transfer) which is similar as what happenes to the recipient in egg share. They normally have estrogen to thicken their lining, takes around the same time as stimms, but they will monitor both of you to make sure you are all ready, and then it will be all go for EC, bet you can't wait xx


----------



## GemH

Oh right, thanks vicky. I weren't really sure how it worked. So they will monitor us both make sure we are both ready. How u getting on with your injections? Will u be doing 2nd 1 tonight? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, 2nd jab tonight. First was ok, although tummy a bit red after, fine now though. Getting a headache already though so making sure I drink plenty of water


----------



## bambibaby12

ahhh that makes sense, its very clever really isnt it. Good job they are all organised lol...

Did you have many side effects Gem? Mine have really subsided now, scared it isnt working properly   Just want to get started on stimms and get to EC, im even having mad dreams about it now... too excited...


----------



## GemH

Aww hope tonight's 1 goes well Vicky.

Bambi no I hardly had any side effects, the old hot flush now and again which I'm still having as we speak lol but that's it. So your be fine I'm sure it's working and going to plan. That's same as me, want to get on with stimms and ec lol.

I had call from nurse they waiting for recipients blood test to come back which is expected tomorrow and then I'll start. Got to do after 6pm and roughly same time every night. Will wait for phone call tomorrow xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad its not just me then.

Whats the blood test for? Fingers crossed all ok for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## GemH

I don't know what her blood test is for neither lol, they said waiting for her scan results then on email said blood results. So not sure what they have to check with the recipient. I'll wait and see if I hear today..

Hope everyone are ok xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope the results are all ok today Gem xx


----------



## bambibaby12

You heard anything yet Gem??

I've got my acupuncture at 4pm, will let u know how get on.

How you feeling vicky?? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Have a good time at the accupuncture Bambi. Feeling ok at the moment, thanks

Hope you have had some news Gem xx


----------



## GemH

Hiya girls, yeah bambi let us know about the acupuncture..see if u found it strange like me lol. The lady kept talking to me and I think that's why I didn't relax lol.. But having another 1 Saturday so I'll see if its different. Good luck.

Hope your ok vicky xx

I've had email from nurse she said blood tests are back from recipient and I can start tonight..booked in for scan to see how I'm responding on Monday and they have booked me in for EC 20th Feb but may change depending how I respond.. Ahhhh it's all gonna fly by now so happy  xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Yay fab news Gem xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi gem

yeh it was very weird... mine combines the acupuncture with a massage too and that was lovely... she did talk me through what she was doing and what each "point" was etc.
Looking forward to the next one. Maybe yours wont talk as much on your next session. what kinda things was she saying?? xx


----------



## GemH

Ooh yours sounds lovely I wouldn't mind a massage too lol.. She kept asking me questions about where abouts I'm from and where I'm having treatment lol.. I think she was just trying to get to know me. Next time she might be different.

Glad u enjoyed it xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

ahhh, did you not have a chat/consultation first?? We sat down together and she discussed all those things at the beginning. That probs lasted around 45/50 mins and then we did the treatment which then lasted another 45 mins or so... I was in there for nearly 2 hrs anyway and then she said the other sessions are 1hr, we have a ten min chat then treatment and massage too... Ive got a few more sessions booked in and she said to get one before EC and after ET too.
Have you done your stimms jab yet chuck?? xx


----------



## GemH

Lol yeah had consultation 1st but she still kept talking.. Next time I'm just gonna close my eyes and pretend I'm asleep haha! Yours sounds lovely though.

Yeah done it about hour ago... I'm such a baby with needles, I just keep shaking and can't push it in.. I finally managed it though lol. It was fiddly to mix. When's your scan? Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Not til Monday Hun  
I wanna be stimming too... Feeling left out now  
Keeping everything crossed you get loads good eggs hun. Still can't believe we are finally doing it....    
Oh did yours mention anything about what she recommends u do etc? I.e mine said to start taking omega 3 as this aids implantation, brazil nuts, keep my "womb area" warm & to start visualising it being a warm cosy place for implantation  
She also said she thinks I should take ET & at least one day after off just to relax and avoid any stress. What time off work are u taking??xx


----------



## vickym1984

I am self employed but I am going to try and do as little as possible for a few days after ET


----------



## GemH

Aww   it won't be long and ur be starting too xx

I can't believe it either...I'm like a weirdo keep looking at the calendar and thinking ahhh it's all happening lol. Yeah she mentioned about Brazil nuts for implantation and afew other things.

I weren't sure what days to take off, I was thinking depending what days egg collections on taking from EC until day or so after ET off..but I don't know. Going to wait and see. What about u Hun? Xx

Is anyone watching one born every minute?


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm thinking the same as you... Depends what day everything falls on but I'm hoping to get a few days after EC and ET. May just have a few sick days after ET depending on how I'm feeling, I'm already running low on holidays for this year ;-)
Yeh I keep doing the calendar thing, almost like that will make it go quicker or something.., just think gem, this time in 2 weeks you could be post EC Exciting!!! xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh and re OBEM, I forgot it was on, I'm just watching prison break so will watch it on +1 in bed at 10pm. Is it a good one?? Xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah all depends on what day it falls on don't it.

Omgggg that doesn't seem right but I could be ahh lol. Can't wait really.

Not a lot going on on OBEM at mo, waiting to see some bubba's xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooooh how broody am I watching this!! 

Please please please let this be all our times


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies.. I emailed my acupuncture lady this morning to cancel Saturdays session. I'm actually dreading going so I don't wanna start stressing about that too so thought I'll just cancel it.. Just don't feel it's for me. 

Hope you are all ok today? Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Good today thanks Gem. It's a shame you are having to cancel, but like you said, if its going to make you more stressed out there is no point


----------



## GemH

How long will u be down regging for do u know hun? Glad your getting on ok. Yeah is a shame but I don't really relax and I'll get more stressed I reckon. Have you done any acupuncture? X


----------



## bambibaby12

Hellooooo

Glad everybody's ok... Guessing uve no stimming side effects yet gem? Sorry your stressed about acupuncture... I would perhaps tell her and explain how it made u feel, you never know u might get ur money back ;-))

I'm feeling better than yesterday, felt like crap to be honest, less groggy today... xx


----------



## vickym1984

I have my scan after 2 weeks d/r, so similar to you, wonder if I may have to go on a couple of extra days, as I am on microgynon till next tues, so my a/f wont appear till the sat, so not sure if womb lining will be thin enough by the following tuesday when scan is. Not tried accupuncture. Looking into reflexology with the woman who did my hypnobirth class when I was pg with Hannah, waiting on her to get back to me as she said she was away during March sometimes, so if its first half theres no point as thats when ET will be x


----------



## GemH

Oh I see, that will soon fly by too.. Bet u are happy to have started now. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

I so am!! Reflexology woman is going to be away around likely ET time so will leave it, thinking of booking a facial for during the 2ww though to help me relax


----------



## GemH

2nd night of my stimms and OMG.. Bad headache, and very tired.. Had to have a lay down at 8 and fell asleep.. Woke up when Dh got home at 10 and I felt even worse.. Sore throat and head pounding! I had a big glass of water and went back to bed. Alarm just gone off to get up for work and I didn't even wake up, Dh had to wake me. Wow I never thought I'd get side effects, how wrong was I lol. 

Hope everyone else are ok... It's Friday after all  xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Aww gem sorry to hear you're suffering  
That doesn't sound very pleasant at all! Make sure you stay really hydrated today Hun and see if that helps at all, I've noticed the days when I make an effort to drink more my headaches are nowhere near as bad. 
Least it's Friday Hun so you can just relax this weekend xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks bambi.. How much water do u drink daily? When I really try I can manage 2litres. But I don't always have alot everyday. Will make sure I drink alot today.

How r u feeling? Looking forward to Monday?  I've got my 1st follies scan then too. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

yeh i probs drink around 2 litres a day, you are constantly peeing but if the headaches are kept at bay thats fine by me ;-)

yeh i just wanna get stimming so hope all is ok for me to start then?? 

how often do they scan you while stimming, have you got a few scans already booked or do they just book them after each scan?? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry to hear you have been feeling rough Gem. Defintely make sure you drink a lot of water. I keep a bottle of water at my desk at home (as I work from home) so I can drink throughout the day. 

Really hormonal this morning :-(


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi vicky... It's so weird how the drugs affect us all differently.. You feeling down or just moody?? I think that's just me normally ;-)) xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bit of both I think, sure the weekend will relax me a bit xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I'm sure everything will be fine and your start stimms  They haven't booked me in for another scan after Monday but I know they did say I'll go in for about 3 follicle scans so they will prob book me in again next week sometime.

Aww Vicky, it's strange how all these drugs make us feel.. Relax this weekend xx


----------



## kezza_1980

afternoon all just finished work have 2nd appointment later getting excited bloods and consultant x


----------



## GemH

Yayy kezza.. Good luck with your appointment xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yay Kezza, good luck hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

thanks girls  will let  you know how i get on xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

had a fab appointment very informative had bloods done now so 4 week roughly for the  watching to begin xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad appt went well Kezza. Hope time goes quick for you zz

Incy-Hope you are ok hun xxx

Brought Dominos (pizza) night forward to tonight, need to chill and stuff my face lol


----------



## kezza_1980

thanks vicky,  hope you enjoy your pizza xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun. This weekend will be a bit of a sad one, although in a good way sort of. Sunday morning we are going to see my best friend and her family. She lives in my town, and we have been best friends for almost 11 years,  but they are moving a few hours north as of next Saturday, so we are seeing her this sunday, and will be the last time I see her for a good few months :-(


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad your appt went well kezza... the 4 weeks, is that the guideline the clinic have given you?? That will fly by hun!! keeping everything crossed you get your match pronto ;-)

Vicky- hope you enjoyed your pizza, a little treat is good for you!!

Gem - how you feeling?? hope you are feeling a little better than last night and hope ur DH is looking after you xx


----------



## kezza_1980

that's just for  the bloody back the 2 to 3 month to be matched xxx


----------



## GemH

Aww vicky that's sad.. Hope u have a nice weekend together though, and enjoyed your pizza x

Bambi I'm feeling alot better thanku, drunk 2 and half litres of water today and pint of milk and feel good. Dh is currently giving me a foot rub  I could get used to this. How r u feeling hun? Another day closer to your stimming  xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies,

Gem I was completely shattered last night, got in bed and fell asleep straight away, that's been my major side effect... Feeling totally wiped out all the time. But then my body clock wakes me up at 6 all the time for work :-((  
It looks like its just started snowing here! Thought spring was on its way too.

Vicky - hope you have a good weekend, I live 150 miles from my bezzie now, that's who I went on the spa day last week with, in a way it makes you appreciate the time u do get to see each other. It will be a good excuse to really go to town when you do meet up!! Please don't be too sad  

Kezza - we will make sure you aren't lonely waiting for your bloods, think gem only waiting just over a month for her bloods and to be matched so it will soon pass xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I havent been quite as bad this time round with tiredness (although reluctant to say that only 5 days in) but yes last time I was completely wiped out too. I have ME and get to nap during the morning in the week, so that helps I think.

Thanks for your comments ladies, yea I will defintely appreciate the time we spend together more when I go visit her in future

Got tummy pain a bit this morning, think its probably as my body wants to have a/f, but I am still on the pill (last one tuesday), so hopefully a/f will be here by next fri


----------



## bambibaby12

Its all moving quickly for you now Vicky... Do you have o call your clnic for scan one you get your AF? xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi all, sorry I've been AWOL, I just don't have a lot to say and it's easier not to come on and read every day, because I have to distract myself from all this.

Sounds like you are all coming along great, though sorry to hear you're not feeling too well Gem.  I know they say to drink lots of water during stimms, but I'm dreading that.  I can go all day without drinking, so I'm going to spend half my life in the toilet when stimming!  Also, drinking too much water at once makes me feel sick.

Kezza, yay, appointment done and dusted!  The bloods should't take too long.  They told me 6 weeks plus, given that it was over Christmas but they were back within 4 weeks.  What did they tell you about the matching wait?  Did they say the 2-3 months was from now, or from your original consultation?  I have read/heard conflicting information.  It's frustrating, not so much the wait, but the lack of clarity about it.  Going off what I read on the other forum, someone has been told it's a maximum of 3 months from first consultation, so once that's up (end of this month), I'm going to email my donation nurse again, but not before then.  I have still been checking phone/emails regularly but nto as often now.


----------



## kezza_1980

well have plenty to keep me busy for few weeks so hopefully should help lol but if it some insane posting ahead  

incy  how it was explained to me was it would be 2 to 3 month from bloods back my bloody won't take long has already tested for  cystic  fibrosis excuse spelling and chrome, but because hubby  is still going ahead with sperm share he had to have them all, so i know i have to wait 3month from him starting to visit should we say lol xxx


----------



## incywincy

Wow, so you have to wait for the bloods to come back then 2-3 months after that for a matching wait?  That differs so much from what someone on the other forum was told.  And I was told 3-6 months from doctor appt, when my bloods were back.  It's like they're making it up as they go along!  This is what I mean by lack of clarity.  And when I email them to ask, I just get a non-committal answer like 'soon'.  I'm starting to wish I'd worked out a way of going to London to the Lister after all.

When does your hubby start 'visiting'?


----------



## kezza_1980

i know what you mean  its very confusing   he will smart once bloods are back one a week lol for 12 weeks lol


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-the clinic have already booked me in for scan for Tues 19th, as they think a/f will have been by then, will obv have to tell them if it doesnt

Incy-completely understand hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats again P&W!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Woooo hoooo pinks and whites!!!

Congrats on your BFP!!!! Bet you can't believe it! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

I'm doing good, got my baseline on Monday so hopefully will be good to start stimming then, would be good if all us ladies that have posted on here can follow in your footsteps ;-))

Take care hun xx


----------



## GemH

Congratulations pink and whites.. Fantastic news. Makes me feel more positive xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Have to laugh as the same happened to me as happened to Gem the other day, today, well similar. My daughter threw herself backwards whilst sitting on my lap and her head smacked right into my nose! I burst into tears .... these drugs have a lot to answer for lol


----------



## GemH

Lol poor u vicky  Sounds like exactly what happened to me haha.. Sometimes it's needed I think. I hope your daughters head was ok xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Yea she was fine, just a bit concerned for me when she saw me crying


----------



## vickym1984

How has it gone with Baseline today Bambi ? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem when is your first stimms scan? xx


----------



## GemH

Just come out vicky.. It went ok, he said all looks well but they upping my dose   had blood test and got to wait for call back before 6 to start higher dose. I'm worrying now even though the dr said its normal for 1st scan.

Hope your appt went well bambi cxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Its normal to begin with to have your dose upped, I did last time. If you have never had treatment before, they won't know how you will react. Plus , they are trying to get more eggs than they normally would as sharing xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad it all went ok gem, when's ur next booked for??

I had my baseline today and they are decreasing my dose to start with, they'd originally put me on a high dose due to my low amh but the scan today the nurse said my ovaries are looking really good, 12 antrals on one side and 9 on the other so fingers crossed all will be ok xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Vicky, I'm such a worry guts lol. I'm back on Thursday for another scan xx

That's great bambi.. Do u start today? Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

No tomorrow, apparently cos they're working towards mon 25th for EC, so they are planning on me stimming until next Saturday then trigger that day, if all goes to plan?? 
How are u feeling now ur almost a week in Xx


----------



## GemH

That's good then, ur be starting tomorrow.. R u excited  

I don't feel any different lol, bruised belly and hot flushes but that's it. I reckon that's why they up my dose lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh i just want to get going!! I was just going to take it tonight anyway haha, but then i thought with like my DR drugs i think i am expecting fireworks or something then i know it will be an anticlimax so there's no point... I asked the nurse at my scan why tomo and not today and she said how they are expecting me to react to the drugs i will be ok for Ec on the monday, a day earlier and it would be the sunday. They prefer to do ECs Mon-Fri and only transfers at the weekends...  
Glad your doing well on it tho... my belly looks like a pink cushion already, loads of little prick marks and one little bruise from last night when i hit a blood vessell...
How are you finding the hot flushes?xx


----------



## GemH

That's really good then, least they are positive your respond well. Not long now hun  Yeah I hit blood vessel too last night.. It's like a black/blue bruise with a white lump in the middle lol.
The hot flushes r the worst.. Driving along, window open, window shut.. Heaters on heaters off lol.have u been having them? 

Got a lovely date with the dildo cam valentines day how romantic lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hahaa I love "dildo cam" haha, guessing its the only action we will be having a a while  
Yeh I'm having hot flushes, so frustrating aren't they... Can you believe in two weeks you will be PUPO!! I will be in three weeks  
Keeping everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad scan went ok Bambi and that you can start stimms tomorrow xx

Gem-Lol at " date" with the dildo cam hehe

Had a viewing on flat today and got an offer and we may accept, should know more in the next few days


----------



## GemH

Yeah it is the only action we will be having for a while haha   I knowwww ahhh not long now.. Really excited! 

Aw that's great news vicky..x


----------



## bambibaby12

Good new about your flat vicky... Have you seen anywhere you want to move to yet??xx


----------



## vickym1984

Seen a few places online but as we will be renting can't do much until we know we have a buyer etc


----------



## GemH

Afternoon ladies.. How r we all today? I was feeling abit down this morn worrying as I do about follicles not growing but trying not to think about it until my scan Thursday. 

How r u girlies feeling? xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem,

I think your being completely normal, I think we will always find something to worry about, I'm just glad I have all you ladies who know what I'm going through.

I wouldn't worry, I'm sure they are managing you well and you will get a good number of follies... As many ppl say, it only takes one. There are other success stories of just one fertilising and that one going onto full pregnancy.

But my worry is that BFN at the minute... Just can't imagine how crappy that feels.

Aside from that I'm doing good, still tired and a bit groggy which seems to be my general side effects but battle on we must, work is so busy at the minute.

On the other thread we are all talking about day 3 and day 5 transfers.., what's your thoughts?? I just want them back in me ASAP, will be the first time either I will have been pregnant so even those few short weeks will feel amazing xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I know it's normal.. Everything's just such a worry! 

Aw bless ya.. Takes its toll after a while doesn't it.. U think though a couple of months ago we hadn't even started and now look at us  Are u taking your 1st stimms tonight? More jabbing for u lol.

Hmm with the day 3 or 5, I'd like day 3 as they said they'll put 2 embies back in but at a 5 day only 1 which is what we would want anyway. I know a 5 day is better but I feel like I'd want it/them back in me ASAP too.. Will u go to blasto if u can or u going to do a 3 day? Like u I've never been pregnant and I can't wait to experience every little bit.. Just hope we r successful 1st time xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Worrying is normal, Good luck for scan on thurs xx

Bambi-First night of stimms tonight? what are you on again?  

Re day 3/5 I think I will just take the clinics lead. I had a day 2 transfer last time which resulted in a BFP, so am happy to go with whatever the clinic suggests

Had my Pipelle and SIS today. Was ok but felt like bad period cramps for a bit, nothing un-manageable though. All ok with it too xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I think I will go with what the clinic recommends too.

Sorry to sound abit stupid lol but what is pipelle and sis? Am I being dopey? Lol.. Hope u feel abit better now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - really?? They said 2 day 3s?? You're brave lady hahaa! Think I would stick with one at whichever day, at least for this first cycle. Twins scares me a bit... 

Vicky - glad everything went ok today, (although like gem I haven't a clue what you've had done ;-)
Yeh I've got my first stimms tonight. Was supposed to be on 300 menopur but they've lowered it following yesterday's scan to 225. 
You might be able to answer this and again apologies if I'm being thick, we are told to keep taking burserelin but why?? I thought that shut down everything and now we are wanting to switch everything back on so isn't this counterproductive??

Off for my second acupuncture session now... Looking forward to that massage haha xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi- Good luck with the menopur, do you have to mix that? I will be on Gonal F when I start stimms (hopefully next tues/weds) which I dont have to mix luckily. Re still tkaing the buserlin , it is so you do not ovulate before egg collection, as without that to keep them in check, a lot of people used to have the eggs pop out by themselves before that.

Pipelle is where they scratch the lining of you womb (with a catheter) in the cycle prior to egg collection (so just before a/f) , apparently it helps do something which makes the womb more receptive and increases the odds of it working. SIS is saline infusion sonogram which is a bit like a HSG if either of you have had one, where they put fluid through a catheter into your womb to see and make sure its all clear etc


----------



## GemH

They did say 2 on a 3 day transfer depending how they are looking.. I wouldn't have 2 blasts though..not that they would let me anyway haha.. But I know afew people signing to have 2 blasts.. Just gonna go with it and see what happens.

Ooh right vicky, sounds interesting.. I've had an hsg, I was so nervous after reading horror stories but it wasn't actually that bad. Glad it went well for u.. Have they gave u a time scale when ur start stimms? I can't believe how quickly it's all passing xx


----------



## vickym1984

Have baseline next Tuesday , so assuming me and recipient are all suppressed it may be that night or the night after x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Vicky - yeh it is mixing but its not difficult, its basically a vial of powder and you just squirt a prefilled solution into that vial, (already made up by the drugs company). This vial is then 3 doses of menopur for me so 3 nights worth of injections. The nurse showed me how to do it yesterday at my baseline and its very straight forward. must admit i was dreading that, thought it was gonna be a nightmare.
Thanks for the heads up re still taking burserlin. It does make sense, I am guessing that is then what the trigger does... gets the eggs ready for "ovulation".... xx

Gem - when did they say your Ec would be, wed 20th?? If so, this time next week you will only have 1 more sleep... scary or what?? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yup, exactly right re trigger shot, it ripens them ready for collection. hence why you have to do it 36 hours before predicted EC (they give you the time when they tell you when to take it)


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky! It's great that you know so much, it's a real help, thank you


----------



## vickym1984

Like an oracle me lol j/k

Me thinks weight loss wont go brilliant this week, supposed to being good mon-fri but felt all crampy after my procedures earlier, so made hubby take mt to get some stuff from sainsburys. a nice chicken and stuffing samwich, wotsits and a sausage roll, tasted goooood though


----------



## bambibaby12

Ah don't worry hun, sometimes a little bit of naughty does you good. I've got a huge slice of carrot cake which I'm going to devour shortly, can't wait


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you enjoyed your carrot cake. I'm already wishing the week away till my baseline next Tuesday now lol. A/f should turn up tomorrow or Friday, as a few days after stopped pill.


----------



## GemH

Bet u can't wait vicky   Will soon be here.. Time seem to be going fast now. I was booked in for egg collection weds 20th so day after ur baseline...but I got a feeling i will be on stimms for longer. I'm nervous about it all lol. Can I ask did u feel any different on stimms when u were having ivf for Hannah? All I seem to have is a dull belly ache..I read everywhere people being sore or bloated but I feel fine  

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Not really, about the same as you. If you are on longer, it will only be a couple of days. My dose was too low to start with when I cycled for Hannah, I did 14 days of stimms, then trigger jab, and and EC was 16 days after starting stimms . Hope next scan shows some nice growth though xx


----------



## GemH

Oh I'm glad to hear that.. Thanku hun. Love having u here that knows everything I worry about  I'll let u know tomorrow how it goes. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

You'll be fine Gem!!! It will be next Wednesday 

Lets get this pma flowing ;-))


----------



## GemH

Ha ha Bambi I love your pma  

How was your stimm injection? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh it was fine, I seemed to be more sore a few hrs after the jab than I have been with the dr jabs?? How are you feeling chuck?? xx


----------



## GemH

Aw, must be worse for u jabbing urself twice. I only have to do 1 a night. Yeah I'm feeling ok thanku.. Nervous about tomorrow but gonna have early night with my hot water bottle lol and hopefully I'll see some follicles. 

It's all happening for us now... Not long now ladies xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I can't wait to get in and get cosy with my hot water bottle. Fingers crossed for tomo gem! What times ur scan??xx


----------



## GemH

It's at 3.30.. Hubby's driving so il be on my phone updating u all straight after lol.. X


----------



## bambibaby12

Brilliant, will have everything crossed... xx

Is anybody doing anything nice for VDay?? We dont normally bother but DH is off to Spain again friday morning for a week, (he will make it home just in time for a few days relaxing before EC)... so we are going to a plush restaurant tomorrow night.... wish i could say i am being wined and dined but no... it will just be dined for me    

Also, Id forgotten that Id planned a night out with the girls on saturday, only 1 of them knows about my IVF... trying to get everyone to agree to going for a curry instead as then there wont be as much focus on drinking and i wouldnt normally drink when having a curry anyway... (weird thing, cant booze and have a curry   ) We shall see, dont really want to bail on them but.... xx


----------



## GemH

No nothing special for me, I'll prob be sat in the car in traffic until early evening! Sounds lovely.. Enjoy it  

I done exactly same thing, it's my friends birthday and they are all going out for a meal then onto afew bars.. I had to say I was busy as usually I'm the 1st one with a vodka in my hand   lol so I couldn't disguise it Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Exactly, I'm the same! Always the one with a vodka and always the first on my ****... Oh how times have changed!! 
Think I will go but may have to try the "antibiotics" excuse hahaa xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Yea AB excuse is always a good one. We arent doing anything tomorrow as went our for our anniversary last month and money a bit tight atm

Gem-Will be watching for your update tomorrow afternoon


----------



## GemH

Hehe me too.. I'm saving the antibiotics one for later on if I'm lucky and get my bfp then i know there's afew birthdays in March and April that'll I can use that for haha... We're all little fibbers lol xxx


----------



## GemH

Just cried my eyes out at OBEM... These hormones are def in full motion lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh gem, I had a little tear at that last one, Olivia rose! Bless! Love the name!

Dya not think the program has got more vivid?? They aren't afraid of showing anything anymore hahaa!! Xx


----------



## GemH

That's the 1 I cried at.

Yes it has lol, I thought the same... Shows more going on's down there lol.. It blurs something's out but not as much as it used to. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Tell me about it! My face is a picture!! 
Good luck this avvy hunny, really hope those follies are doing what they should xx


----------



## GemH

Thank you hun.. Will update later.

Have a nice day xxx


----------



## vickym1984

GL for later Gem x


----------



## GemH

Totally gutted... Been crying since I left the clinic! 3 follicles that are looking good and only 3 more little 1s that 'could' possibly grow over the next 4 days. Got to go back monday and will know for def whether I'll be going through with egg collection or abandon cycle. Absolutely gutted, keep crying


----------



## vickym1984

Can they not up your dose any more hun, what dose are you on? You have only been stimming for 9 days, surely they can up it to make them grow a bit more? xxxxxxx


----------



## GemH

I'm on 225ui which he said is a high dose. He said he hopes the other 3 will catch up by Monday but now I've lost hope. Even if they catch up and I have 6 that's only 3 eggs each. I just can't believe it, maybe it's the Merional that doesn't work well with me, I don't know. Just feel gutted and empty xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh gem I'm so sorry  

Please don't give up, the same thing happened to some other ladies on the foxes and hares thread and theirs caught up and their EC has been comfirmed! It's not over yet hun!!!

Get forcing protein down you neck, glugging water and get the hot water bottle out! You will be fine my sweet!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Hope they grow lots more for you Gem , like Bambi said , keep the protein up, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## GemH

He reckon if the other 3 catch up that's 6 and they will be happy to go ahead with egg collection weds or Thursday. But to be honest I was sort of in a daze as I wanted to burst out crying there and then. The nurse after told me not to worry over the weekend, but that's easier said than done. I think cause I'm egg sharing and I know I need to make more its worse. Just gutted. Nervous for Monday already.

Thanks girls. Even if my cycle is cancelled I'll stick around to see how u all get on. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem it just seems such a waste for them to cancel, all that hard work and drugs in ur system. Would they not consider going ahead and even you donating all your eggs this time then getting a free cycle or something for next one and you keep all of the next? Even if there was just one egg for you I'm sure you would prefer to try and get it transferred, it would be better than them just cancelling, you've already done the hard part xx


----------



## GemH

I'm not sure, he did say even with 3 follicles they wouldn't go ahead even if it was just for me   I suppose I'll have to just sit tight, take the drugs.. More milk and protein and pray for Monday. I can't switch my mind off it all now. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

gem big hugs will keep you in my thoughts like the girls have said don't give up just yet xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know it's going to be hard but try and have a weekend filled with other things to take ur mind off it, the last thing you want is to be upset....


----------



## GemH

Thanks pink & whites.. I'm not on any selenium or nothing do u think there's any point this late in cycle? Any things worth a try.. Just feel gutted. I'll try all I can xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem, yeh you gotta try or u will kick yourself... Try eating Brazil nuts know as they contain selenium... You will also need them during 2ww so I started mine last week!! How are u feeling now anyway hun xx


----------



## GemH

Thank you ladies. It really means alot.. 1st thing on my mind when I woke up.. I feel like crying all the time but I can't do that, I've got to try and stay positive. I'm gonna pop to tesco before work and get some brazil nuts.. And see if there's any protein drinks I can get.

Hope the rest of u are ok? Don't want it all to be about me  I'm sorry... Good luck to u all xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Don't be silly Gem.. This is your time so we are al here to support you!! Don't worry about that! I'm sure there will be a time when we will need the same ;-))
I was also googling protein things yesterday and Greek yoghurt is also good so I'm gonna be getting some of that later... I'm also trying to try anything and everything...


----------



## GemH

Thank you   Maybe I'll get some of them too. Anythings worth a go. Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Tuna is fab for protein, 20g in half a can. You can do this hun. Try and have a relax at the weekend. Order in a chinese, thats got to be good for protein xx


----------



## GemH

I brought some tuna yesterday too  Yeah a Chinese sounds good.. I think that will be on the menu Saturday evening. Thank u so much ladies, I don't know what I'd do without u all, even though I don't know u personally u have got me through xxx


----------



## GemH

Ladies do u know where I can find out what my dose of 225iu merional is equilvalent to with gonal f or menopur? I know it sounds crazy but I can't help but feeling my dose should of been increased slightly instead of staying the same  I can't get it out of my head. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

By the looks of it Merional and Menopur are the same drug , just made by two different brand makers (ie its the same generic drug like panadol is the same as sainsburys own paracetemol for example)

Try not to worry though, I am sure they know what they are doing. They wouldn't want to let one person  down, let alone two (as you are sharing) xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Gem - I don't post on here often as I'm not an egg sharer, but just wanted to try give you a few words of wisdom. 

In November when we had ivf, my follicles were very slow to grow, I was on 150iu menopur, then had it increased on the final 3 days to 225iu menopur, I stimmed for around 4 or 5 days longer than the average person.

On my final follicle growth scan before trigger, I only had 6 follicles that were measurable & possibly a couple more. I got 15 eggs lol so ignore numbers chick. 

I tell you what though, these ladies aren't kidding when they say protein! During the last week of stimming when I hit those problems.  I had 4 boiled eggs a day, tuna, skimmed milk (most protien in skimmed, I was sad & compared ingredients on bottles in herons) lol 

HOT WATER bottle on lower part of stomach as much as you can, plenty of water too.

I swear I did all that, & bang i cooked 15 little eggys when the week before I was looking at 7 or 8 ish 

Best of luck xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks for your tips ivfmamma! Im sure that will help us all....

I'm just cooking some chicken now ;-))

Gem - see it is possible so please have faith!! Get guzzling chicken and eggs until you can't stand the sight of them, lol....    

How's everybody doing?? Day 4 of Simms for me and feeling surprisingly good still... A few little niggles but nothing major... Vicky or ivfmamma, can you remember when you should start to get side effects and what is normal side effects for stimms?? Xxx


----------



## GemH

Ivfmamma thank you so much, just what I need to hear positive stories. I've been drinking milk and upping protein. I'm just so scared if the other 3 don't catch up they will cancel the cycle. Even if the other 3 catch up at least then we can go onto EC and see if there's more to be collected. Thanks for making me feel better 

Thanks vicky and bambi... I know I'm prob on high dose as it is but now I keep questioning everything.. Never thought this would happen  xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem how's your weekend been?? You feeling any better?? Really hoping you get a good result tomorrow hunny xx


----------



## GemH

Hey bambi, it's been ok thanku hun.. Still on my mind constantly, but all I can do is keep my fingers crossed! How r u doing with the stimms? Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm doing good, no side effects... Like you I'm just worrying and wondering if what I'm doing is enough.... It's such a hard journey an just wish that we all had some guarantees at the end of it... What times ur appt tomo? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck with both of you for your scans tomorrow ladies, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky xx


----------



## GemH

I know, it's all worry.. Just need abit of luck don't we  

1.30 tomorrow, wot about yours hun? 

Thank you vicky xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Mines at 10am... Been stuffing my face with chicken today, ;-)

Good luck for tomo and will be thinking of you xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls!

Bambi and Gem, good luck for tomorrow and the next few days in general.

Vicky, any progress on the flat selling?

I notice Kezza hasn't been around either, but if you do drop in - hi!  Hope you are keeping well.

AFM, I have distanced myself to the point of forgetting how close I really am and how I still have to be good.  I have had nights of stuffing my face with chocolate while DW works and a couple of weekends of drinking, including cigarettes.  I got well and truly rat-arsed on Friday, could barely move yesterday and am still ill today.  While this all sounds like great fun, I know I am going to kick myself if I get that call soon and realise how much I've put on, how much I've smoked.    But I've been a bit 'ah f*ck it' about everything.

DW doesn't really understand how I'm feeling about the long wait.  She just said to enjoy it because I won't be able to once I'm IVFing/pregnant/getting up with the baby.  I told her of my daily urge to email the clinic and she was quiet blase about it all, saying to just leave it and they'll get in touch when they're ready.  Which I KNOW, but that doesn't stop me obsessing.

Speaking of which.... it is coming up to 3 months after my first consultation.  I think I will email the nurse again soon, even though I know she'll just say things that are nice but not informative.  I was going to hold out until the actual 3 month mark, but I think my resolve will crumble this week.  I know it's pointless, but perhaps it makes me feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Incy I have been  around just not had anything to post has such I am  well thanks I have another appointment on the 15th march that is  more for DH with him donating his sperm  still  however we have the to see the councillor as well that day hopefully he bloods should be back by then as well  so then its a case of popping and waiting, once this appointment is out the way its all down to  waiting then  which is when I will def struggle  and I am not looking forward to this part either,    Has for you emailing the clinic I think you should  has even if it they dont give you an  answer you can say least you have asked, try not to beat your self up about going a little off plan  either your human  were bound to  seek comfort else where food drink  Cant say cigs for me but last time round in 05 I had the cig problem  too xx


----------



## vickym1984

I would email and just say you have heard the waiting time is  3 months, and you are assuming this is from initial consultation, could they confirm? Is that until they start matching you, or the average time to wait for a match?  If it takes a long time could you go on the list at another clinic, I suppose then you would be liable for the blood test costs ant whatever clinic you didnt then go with though . Sorry your DW finds it hard to understand the frustration, I think its because its you thats going to be doing the drugs and sharing your eggs etc, its probably more in your mind than her xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Incy. Thanks for your well wishes. I am doing good thank you and its always good to hear from you.

I really feel for you.., Its such a strange place to be and you almost cant win either way. You dont want to place your life on hold while waiting for a match, at the moment with an indefinate timescale it could be next week or next month. If it were me, I would be doing what you are doing, just let your hair down and enjoy yourself, you have all the time in the world to be sober and *** free when you get your match and tx starts so in some ways i do agree with your DW, enjoy it and dont beat yourself up. But i would be feeling exactly the same about you and wishing every day away and frantically checking my phone/emails all the time.! 
I would be emailing the clinic as the others have said, just jog their memories and remind them of your file... i would always hope i spoke to someone who might just move you up the list and get you matched sooner ;-)) Good luck hun xx

Hi Kezza- Good to hear from you too and hope you're keeping well. Less than 2 weeks now until march, this year is flying by!! Hope you and DH are well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello yes were both fine just concentrating on getting in better shape ready for when we get moving  get my bmi right down  and all that been looking into acupuncture as well  see if its an option  good luck for tomorrow and you Gem xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks kezza   xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, glad to hear you're keeping well.  Bet DH is looking forward to that trip to the clinic!    I hope time passes quickly for you, getting the bloods back is one more step along the road.

Vicky, I've asked some of those things already but just got a vague reply back saying when someone came in who matched me they'd let me know.  Which is fair enough I suppose, but they didn't really answer any of my questions.  I'm going to try again soon, like bambi says, just remind them of me kind of thing.

I have thought about going to another clinic, but the other Manchester one won't have me due to a medical condition.  Liverpool might, and the Lister in London will, but the travelling makes London too impractical.  I think now though, it's too late, by the time I get an appointment at Liverpool and get all the bloods done etc then it will be just as long as waiting for this clinic.  I have considered going back to Denmark for one more IUI while I wait but we'll see.  

Bambi, that's the problem, I know I can't let go too much because it might be tomorrow!  I have to say though, I'm staying off the booze and **** from now, as I still feel so thoroughly rotten from Friday night!  I'm going back to half a bottle of wine on Fri/Sat and no ****.  I don't even enjoy smoking normally, it's when I get drunk it suddenly seems like a great idea.  

It will happen one day!  I just need to learn to have a little patience!


----------



## kezza_1980

yeah he prob is incy nothing like a bit of hard work for him lol


----------



## vickym1984

I hope something comes along soon for you Incy. Patience is something I am terrible at so can understand how frustrating it must be for you x


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I hope your first follie scan goes well today

Gem-Thinking of you for this afternoon, that they have grown lots xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky, on my way now will update later xx


----------



## bambibaby12

The clinic seem happy 8 large follies and 6 small ones at the min! My womb lining is 17mm thick so looking good... 

Good luck for this afternoon Gem...xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

good luck gem and bambi xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Great news bambi-, when do they have you in for another scan?


----------



## bambibaby12

Friday, what do u think about the follies number?? (Bear in mind my crappy amh level  ) xx


----------



## vickym1984

Cool. Numbers sound good to me hun,  not sure exactly what I had at each scan last time, H&E now got my old notes. Sounds very positive though x


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky  

What times ur appt tomorrow??xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope appt went ok Gem

My scans at 10am tomorrow Bambi, so no waiting around in the daytime luckily. My in laws are taking me as I dont drive, they offered to take me for my scans so hubby didnt have to have as much time off work


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies, unfortunately my egg sharing journey is over.. Not enough follicles to carry on and doctors reckon it would be a waste of time even if it was just for myself ( we asked if we could fund it and carry on just for ourselves ) I feel so so so guilty for my recipient but I hope she is matched again soon and get her dream. As for me I can't stop crying but have a follow up appointment next month to discuss doing our own cycle, with different drugs etc. but to be honest I don't know if I want to do it all again. 

I'll come on here to check how u are all getting on from time to time and I wish you all the very best and that u all get your deserved bfp's.

Love to u all x x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem!! I'm speechless!!! I'm so so sorry!!! Can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling lovey!!! Obviously I don't know you but over the last few months I feel like I do and I'm so so upset for you!!    
Was really really hoping for a different outcome for you!! Please don't give up!!! Ladies so go on with different drugs / clinics and get their BFPs!!!xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Oh Gem, I am so sorry to hear this . Take time for yourself to think things through but I hope that if you can, you do decide to try again, just for yourselves and that you get a BFP in the not so distant future. Can't remember where abouts in the country you are, but if funds are a worry, this is the link re the trial that Pink & Whites under-went at Hammersmith in north London, they pay for everything as its a clinical trial

http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/patient-info/research

Sorry again Gem xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls just devastated, I don't know what to do.. Funds are def a worry, my Dh is trying to be all positive but I can't even think about it.. Just totally gutted.. Knowing I may not get a bfp this year makes me feel numb   Ill have a look at that link thank you vicky. I wish u all the very best.. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem, looking at a different clinic will give you a fresh insight and it may just be a case of different drugs. You have to remember that even though this cycle has been cancelled, your clinic will have learned a lot about you and how you respond so next time they will make changes to accommodate this. Ivf isn't a perfect science and different people respond to everything differently. This is not the end hunny, I know you must feel completely deflated but it really is only the beginning for you. 

We are all thinking of you xx


----------



## GemH

I know bambi they said that.. They said now we know that Merional didn't really work we could try something else or introduce something else into it.. Not sure what they mean. They also said they would be working it all around me, so instead of waiting for recipients times and start me when she needed to, they could keep me longer on something if need be etc. so maybe a fresh cycle with them will be good. Just gonna need to take this month out and relax. Just feel gutted.. So much crying I now have a headache.

It's nice to hear your scan went well, your be at EC before u know it xx


----------



## kezza_1980

gem i am so sorry xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, I'm so sorry to hear that. I agree with the others, trying again will mean they know more about how you respond. Definitely consider the clinical trials, wish I'd looked into that myself. Take a bit of time to get over this - have a drink, shove your face with Ben and Jerry's! 

Bambi, those follicles sound good, just keep on the protein, milk and hot water bottles, make them grow good! 

AFM... I might have a match! It's not 100% yet, will know for sure by the end if the week. But it's progress!


----------



## GemH

Thanks kezza and incy.. I have just ordered a domino's to stuff my face with and a bottle of wine at the weekend will have to be drunk  Yeah I'm sure next month I'll feel more positive towards it.
Fantastic news about possible match.. Yayyy u have been waiting long enough. Fingers crossed its good news by the end of the week for u xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

incy i am excited for you x


----------



## incywincy

Pizza sounds great, Gem. Definitely time to treat yourself a bit. Try to think of it as a setback, not the end. 
Thanks kezza! It'll be your turn next!


----------



## dingle123

Just popping in to say *incy* - really pleased for you!!!! Hopefully you can get going soon.

*Gem* - enjoy your pizza and wine - there is a treatment plan/drug out there that will suit you and get you that much wanted BFP - sadly it's trial and error with IVF to see how the body responds. Lots of


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks incy and don't you worry, I'm on the chicken again tonight and will be filling the hot water bottle too ;-))
Sooo pleased about your news... Keeping everything crossed you get it confirmed this week, that would be amazing... Maybe your blow out at the weekend worked ;-)) xx

Gem - Dominos does sound good. Hope you have a nice evening and I'm sure even in a few days you will already feel more positive... xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi Dingle, haven't seen you since your ET - fingers crossed that 'shiraz' and 'merlot' hold on tight.  

I'm really going to have to start stocking up on protein again.  Suppose it's back to sensible food, not chocolate!   I'm not going to attempt to diet my gluttony back off now though, just going to concentrate on eating well and keeping protein up.


----------



## vickym1984

Wow incy, hope the recipient confirms the match soon for you hun. How did you find out, did you email them, or did they call you ? xx

Gem-Enjoy your dominos and wine xx

Eager for my baseline tomorrow to see if everything is going as planned


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for tomo vicky... What times ur appt again


----------



## kezza_1980

Well I know its gonna be at least June with Peter donating still so little while off for me incy how long has it taken now to match you xx

*Gem* enjoy that wine and pizza and remember we are all here for you and hopefully next month you will be sharing some good news about a possible cycle on your own xx


----------



## vickym1984

It's at 10am Bambi, will post as soon as I get home xx


----------



## kezza_1980

*Vicky* good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Kezza xx


----------



## incywincy

I emailed them, vicky & got a non-committal response. Then a few hours later they got in touch and said they'd found someone. I don't know if it was coincidence or if I'd jogged their memory, but either way it's good! I just hope she says yes. 

Good luck for your baseline tomorrow! 

Kezza, it's a pain that you can't get ahead until he donates. Couldn't you pay up then get refunded when he finishes the donation programme, but get going with ivf in the meantime? It'staken 3 months from first cconsultation, been about 6 weeks since I saw the doctor.


----------



## kezza_1980

its a possibilty will speak to Helen on the 15th see what she says x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, it's worth considering.  I mean, obviously it depends on what time frame you're happy with but if you don't want to wait it would be good if you could pay & get on with it!

I am off work this week, was planning to doss around but now I'm going to get cracking and start moving some stuff around, get a quote for our roof work etc, things that will need doing that I've just been ignoring.  Nothing like good news to get you motivated!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy sounds like u have your mojo back   and yes it's very true, a bit of good news makes a whole lot of difference to your psyche!!
Sounds like u have a busy week planned xx

Vicky - good luck, I'm looking forward to an update later xx

Gem - hope you're feeling a little better today xx

AFM - feeling more twinges and cramping now. It's kinda a heavy feeling if that makes sense?? Just walking the dog them its home for 4 scrambled eggs and baked beans, loving the protein   busy day with work today then got to drive upto Manchester later for my team mtg tomorrow. xx


----------



## GemH

Hi girls, feeling a little better.. Back at work and trying to keep busy but my mind is constantly on it! 

Good luck today vicky.

I wanted to ask u all a question... Bit of a strange 1 lol but not sure if anyone will know.. Means I have 2 really good follicles and possibly 2 good eggies do u know roughly when I would ovulate? Lol sounds crazy but may as well try natural if they release soon. Drugs have all been stopped so not sure what will happen  xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh that's good thinking gem! I would just get on it every day now haha! I don't know is the honest answer but sure the others will be able to help xx


----------



## GemH

Lol bambi, I think I'll have to get on it everyday. I've also emailed the place pink and whites went to.. See what they say. Hopefully there is light at the end of this tunnel.

How r u feeling today? I'm still gonna stick around and cheer on your little eggies  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

incy  i like this new you lol 
gem i don't know the answer but get going  
vicky gd luck again x


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-you sound very positive xx

Bambi-Hope your follies are growing nice and big for friday

Gem-Not sure when, I;d dtd every other day in hope

Kezza-thanks hun 


Well, had baseline this morning and all was fine, ovaries nice and quiet, and lining thin. Apparently my recipient has already had her scan as well, and all ok with her, so starting Gonal F tonight. Didn't realise there was a multi dose version, so I have to mix it , like you ladies do with the menopur (similar anyway), rather than the prefilled pen I had last time. I start on 225 for 3 days, then down to 150. I have quite a few early follicle type things, can't remember what its exactly called, that could develop into good follicles during stimms . Got my day 6 scan on Monday at 9am


----------



## bambibaby12

Woo hoo congrats vicky xx


----------



## kezza_1980

sounds good vicky xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## incywincy

Great news Vicky!  Good luck for stimms!

Gem - as well as P&W's clinic, there's others, I found a list online once.  I'm eating now, but I'll look for you in a bit.  The more you contact, the better choice you can make.  And yeah, those follies are going to pop soon.  If nothing else, all the 'trying' might make you feel a bit happier  

Hi Kezza!

I have actually made massive inroads into our bedroom this morning, realised that even though I threw away loads of crap when we moved last year, I hung onto just as much, so am chiselling it down to make more storage space.  Gonna send the kids out to tidy the garden


----------



## incywincy

Gem - http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/IVF/Pages/clinical-trial.aspx

You can filter them and find suitable ones and there looks to be loads. So even if you're not eligible for one you might be eligible for another.

ETA: There's only a few in the UK after all, but still! Worth a look.


----------



## GemH

Sounds great vicky xx

Incy wow thank you, I will def be having a look at that link. Thanks for that  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

might send my son to you whip him into shape x


----------



## incywincy

I wouldn't bother, just went out & they left more crap than they picked up!


----------



## kezza_1980

lol oh well yeah  teenage years think its sending me


----------



## incywincy

Oh, tell me about it. The strops, the 'omg's, the fact it's never their fault. And we want to do this again? We're paying good money, putting ourselves through such pain, to get another teenager?


----------



## kezza_1980

i say it my self in work maybe were  the  lol would not change him but yep get all the same myself lol


----------



## incywincy

Good news #1: Despite spending the week face down in a trough of Ben & Jerry's and chocolate raisins, I have lost, not gained weight! 

Good news #2: I've been matched!


----------



## kezza_1980

whoop whoop and mmmmmmm ben and jerry's lol so when you starting


----------



## vickym1984

Yay fab news Incy!! Have you been told any of the next steps yet?


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls! And no, I don't know my dates yet, don't think it'll be too far away. I know I'll be doing long protocol though. 

How are you both?


----------



## kezza_1980

they will soon set you off hun, I am ok  been sent home from work ill though  sure it's that place that makes me ill so in bed relaxing I also lost weight this week incy  which I am so surprised with  nearly got my stone award whoop whoop x


----------



## GemH

That's great incy.. Hope things move along quickly for u now xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sure it won't be too long for you hun.

I am ok, have doen 2 nights of stimming so far, and feel a bit twingy already, think as I am starting on a fairly high dose , but will be reducing from tomorrow nights jab. Looking forward to scan on monday morning


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Gem, hope you are keeping well x

Kezza - being sent home isn't good! Well I is, so you can relax, but not good to be poorly. Hope you feel better soon. 

Vicky, is it twingy in your tummy? I'm worried about stimming, have lots of follicles so I've got to watch out for ohss. I'm planning to get straight on the water & protein at the start of stimms. 

I'm going to start dr on the 8th of March, with a scan 2 weeks later. This work out great, as lots of the stimms scans will fall in my easter hols, so won't be constantly taking odd mornings off work, then will only be back a week or so and will go off sick for ec!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Yea, twingy in my ovary area. I had quite a few baby follicles sitting there ,  so think they are being careful so I don't over stim, got 3 days of a higher dose (225) then down to 150, then review on monday at my first scan. Glad you got your dates through, and it isn't far off xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy that's great news!! Only 2 weeks until you start DR!! Bet you can't believe it, this time last week you didn't have an idea of being matched at all... Bet you are so excited now xx

Gem - how are you? Hope all is ok hunny xx

Vicky - you doing ok on stimms?? I'm feeling it now, shattered and bloated :-(( xx


----------



## vickym1984

Not too bad,  bit of a headache but not too bad . sorry to hear you are so tired


----------



## GemH

I'm doing alright thanku bambi.. Feeling down though, going doctors tomorrow to see if they can give me something to help me sleep. It's a weird feeling, like im in a daze alday.. I feel empty.. But I'll get over it eventually. Just got to try find the cash to start again now.

I hope your ok hun.. And good luck for egg collection.. I'll be here checking how u get on  and to the rest of u xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwwwh thanks Gem! Monday isn't confirmed yet. Got a scan tomo first  
Sorry you aren't feeling too good. Sleep deprivation is a killer, they use it as a torture method for a reason  
Do you not get your money refunded if they cancel the cycle for poor response. Meant to ask, how come they didn't increase your dose before cancelling? xx


----------



## GemH

I'll look out for how your scan goes tomorrow then, want to see u get that bfp  

I know it is a killer, my mind just keeps going over and over stuff.. Keep questioning I had good amh y has this happened.. Gotta wait until march for follow up and I'll get to ask everything. We were egg sharing weren't we so didn't pay nothing but the £700 we paid for icsi they said they'll keep on credit for us so that's good. They upped my dose from 150 to 225 but no higher, they reckon it wouldn't help it would just make the 1s that had grown bigger rather than the smaller 1s catching up...but I don't know another question I wanna put to them when we go back.

What times your scan tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, sorry to hear you're not sleeping well. Not surprising really, after what's happened. Will you be able to egg share again or do you have to self fund next time? 

Thanks Bambi, 2 weeks is great, can't wait! Make sure you get plenty of rest, you need to save your energy for egg growing!


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry to hear you aren't sleeping well Gem, can understand why though. Hope time passes quick till follow up for you x


----------



## GemH

Thank you ladies.. Never thought it would be this hard  but have to try get on with things. The doctor said no she don't think they would accept me for egg sharing again..so would have to self fund unless we find another clinic but to be honest I don't know if I'd want to egg share again incase this happened and I'd feel so guilty and hurt again for recipient as well as myself. Never know though maybe 1 day I'll feel upto it. 
I got in contact with that hammersmith kisspeptin study and they said i fit all criteria except the i had 225 dose of stimms and they are only using 150 no higher and they'd be worried i wouldnt respond so cant do that either.

Thanks for all your support.

I hope I get to see some bfp's in next couple of months on here from u all  xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks gem- my scan is at half ten.., will keep you updated and thanks for your support   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just a quick update from me as got to jump on a conference call now...

Had my second scan this morning and follies are great, got a fair number over 20mm and a couple at 30mm...   there are around 20 follies now in total so the clinic are pleased and confirmed my EC for Monday... They've asked me to reduce my dose now to 150 until tomorrow and then trigger at 7:15pm tomorrow night...

Hope everybody is ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

bambi fantastic news xxx

incy 8th March wow so close  xxx


----------



## GemH

That's great news bambi.. Not long now  good luck for Monday xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls... Just hope I get some eggs... Always something to worry about!!

Hope you are both good xx


----------



## kezza_1980

don't worry you be fine  i am fine thanks xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news bambi. Bet you cant wait for Monday x


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh vicky I'm excited but getting anxious now. Lots more things popping into my head that could go wrong haha!how are you?? xx


----------



## vickym1984

I'm good thanks. Excited for the next few weeks ahead x


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh I know! It would be amazing if you can get your second BFP! Have u spoke to Hannah about a little brother or sister yet? Does she ever ask for one?


----------



## vickym1984

She doesn't really ask, think she is too young atm, but she is obsessed with babies she sees in the street etc, so I have said mummy and daddy will try and have another baby and she will have a brother or sister.


----------



## incywincy

Gem, that's a shame about the trial.  There might be another one out there that will work for you, if not I hope you find another way of funding.

Bambi, that's great news about the follies and EC!  Good luck with the trigger shot tonight.  Last needle!  I know what you mean about worrying, you get over one hurdle then start worrying about the next stage.  After EC you'll be worrying about the embryo development, then after ET you'll be worrying through the 2ww and after the BFP you'll be worrying until the scan etc, don't think it ever stops!

Vicky, Hannah sounds sweet!  I wish mine would have a similar age sibling to play with.  It'll have my DW's kids, but they are older now and I know they'll spoil it rotten but it's not the same as having a playmate.  I was an only child and it is great in some ways but it got lonely sometimes.

AFM, a lazy day here, was meant to do something productive with the day but somehow, yet again, it's 3pm and I've done nada!


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks incy!!

Your day sounds perfect! Re the kiddies, like you i am an only child pretty much, (long story  ) so like you i always longed for a brother/sister who i was close to. if this works I would love to have a few that are similar age, my dream is a big family and lots of children so thy always have someone to play with and when they are older to lean on. Would love a house that's always full of laughter and always someone there.., ahhhh fingers crossed eh ;-) xx


----------



## incywincy

I hope that comes true for you, Bambi.  That's what it's like here with the step children, but I've got to say, having been an only child and liking my own company, I really enjoy it when they all go out with their friends and give me some peace and quiet!  

I am enjoying my lazy days while I can.  I think ahead to a year or so and, given that treatment works, I will not have this luxury.  No more lying around on the laptop all day!  Perhaps I should start weaning myself off now...

I saw on the IVF thread you've got a really early EC tomorrow, I hope it all goes well and doesn't hurt too much.  It's the bit I'm probably most nervous about myself.  Let us know how you got on with it!


----------



## kezza_1980

incy  do enjoy the rest cause it will be few an far between  

bambi good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks ladies. 

Incy - think I'm glad it's early, I've been up crack of sparrows yesterday and today cause I'm excited   if I had to wait around all day I'd be a nervous wreck ;-))

Will update you ASAP xx


----------



## vickym1984

I'm planning on us taking Shanes laptop with us when we go as the clinic has free wifi, so I can update FF whilst I am laying in reovery, I am so sad lol


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, the earlier the better!

Vicky, i'll be on my phone asap, I'm always getting told off for spending all my time on it anyway, haha!  How is the stimms going, when are you next due for a scan?

Kezza, I think I will.  DW has been telling me to enjoy the baby-free freedom for weeks now but I haven't been able to due to anxiousness of waiting for a match.  Now I feel I can, as I have fixed dates to work with.  I'm being a bit presumptuous that treatment is going to work though...


----------



## kezza_1980

think positive approach Is best one to have won't stop anxious times though


----------



## vickym1984

Its going ok thanks. Scan tomorrow morning at 9am x


----------



## incywincy

Good luck for it Vicky!  Let us know how it goes.

Kezza, positivity isn't my default setting, I really have to work at it.  Was hard going while waiting.  You seem to be more positive about it than me, I went slightly insane.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Incy . Hope you manage to do some relaxing things in the next couple of weeks x


----------



## kezza_1980

first time round i was not but this time i am well at the minute i am could change lol


----------



## kezza_1980

morning all  

vicky good luck for scan x

bambi hope you have lots of nice  eggs  gd luck x


----------



## GemH

Thinking of u bambi xx

Good luck for scan vicky xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks ladies.....

Just a quick post as I'm still very groggy... 7 eggs collected... Must admit I'm a little disappointed, not sure if that's good or bad. That was the first question I asked when they brought me round and was all I could mumble "did we get any eggs"... DH is happy though.. xxx


----------



## GemH

7's great hun.. Relax and rest now.. Let the spermies and eggies get jiggy  Well done xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Gem. Waiting for the nurse at the min so I can bombard her with questions and hopefully feel a bit better.

How are you anyway? Have you got a review meeting yet?xx


----------



## GemH

Lol, you've done well.. Not long and your be pupo yayy  

I'm ok thank you hun, yes it's 21st March. Something to aim for and hopefully be able to start again April xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

bambi 7 eggs well done you xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Gem, 21st isn't long at all, will be here in no time! Sure that this time they will have you on the right drugs hunny xx

Kezza - thank you... It's your appt next week too isn't it?? Or am I completely barking up the wrong tree   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news on the 7 eggs bambi

I had my scan. Got 18 follies in total (at 10mm or over), most at 10mm, 1 at 11, 2 at 12 and 1 at 13


----------



## kezza_1980

15th mine hun i keeping calm as be June at earliest i can go cause dh sharing sperm as well so bit of a wait yet but bmi should be down so all good ;-)

vicky all sounding good xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - that's super news about your scan, fingers crossed for your EC next week xx

Kezza - ahhh I wasn't too far out then   it will soon come around xx


----------



## kezza_1980

so dh keeps saying lol im sure i will cope  and has i say need to loose some love handle's you will all have bfp and leave me lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh no! Not at all. I like this little thread, we've all had our ups and downs and I would like to think that we will keep chatting for a while yet no matter where this journey takes us


----------



## GemH

I'll be here kezza and with no bfp after it getting cancelled lol so don't worry  Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

hopefully can't answer own questions lol xxx


----------



## vickym1984

We willl still be here if you will have us Kezza, BFP or not xx


----------



## kezza_1980

thanks vicky  xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'll still be here Kezza!  Even if I have my treatment, i'll still be around, I'm a forum whore anyway!

Vicky, those folllicles sound good.  Do you have a definite date for EC yet?

Bambi, said it on the other thread too, but congrats on the eggs!  I hope they are doing well overnight, waiting for the call must be so tense.


----------



## kezza_1980

i shall be a lot more lost my job today


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - thank you and yes I'm so scared about that call tomorrow, just hoping that I sleep tonight after only 2hrs last night ) xx

Kezza - I'm so sorry about your job! Had you been there long??


----------



## kezza_1980

since October  was not very happy there however wont lie would preferred to have had a job to walk into  but gives me time to go interviews and stuff just little worried about explaining the treatment  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Oh no kezza xxx

Incy-Not definite, they siad monday or tuesday next week, will find out when I am scanned friday


----------



## kezza_1980

I know vicky not been a great day at all      think i have applied  for a hundred jobs lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh no Kezza, I'm sorry to hear that.  Don't discuss your treatment when you go to interviews.  It is a gender-related issue and could lead to discrimination and if they do let you discuss it, they lay themselves open to you taking legal action if they refuse you a job and you think it's because of that.  Not saying that you would take legal action, but they don't like to take the risk.  When I was looking into moving jobs a while ago, I read about it in relation to going to an interview pregnant but not showing, and the advice was not to mention it for those reasons.  It is an awkward situation though, because you feel like you should be honest with them.

Vicky, a week left of stimms!  Hope it goes well, you've got a good clutch there and lots of time to grow them bigger now, looking good!

Bambi, you never know, the stress of the day might send you off to sleep.


----------



## kezza_1980

yes incy exActly how i feel should because im honest should not because of not getting job thank god got treatment money saved xxx


----------



## GemH

Any news bambi? I've been thinking of u all morning and afternoon xxx


----------



## incywincy

Me too, hope your phone call was good news.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi gem and incy! Sorry for being MIA...

I've been so upset today but feeling a bit more positive now. Only 2 fertilised so transfer booked for tomorrow...

So scared of this not working, realised how bloody much this means to be now!

How are you both??xx


----------



## GemH

Oh hun I'm sorry to hear you've been upset and I'm going to say what everybody says but it's true it does only take 1 but I can understand how u must feel  Are your having both embies put back? Good luck for tomorrow and I'm sure they are little fighters. It's such a hard journey to go through. I'll be thinking of u tomorrow. Pma though hun xxxxx


----------



## incywincy

I understand you being upset, it's so hard to know what's right and to think of all the risks involved, but gem's right, right it only takes one! At least they will be back in you sooner and you can get them all snuggled in.


----------



## kezza_1980

bambi stay strong as others say you only need 1 xxx gd luck xxx


----------



## vickym1984

I posted on the other thread but I can understand why you are upset, but it does only take 1 xx


----------



## GemH

Good luck for today bambi.

How are you getting on vicky? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Gem, my transfer isn't until 2pm, so scared they aren't going to make it  

Vicky - sorry I did read this post then we went out for dinner last night and I forgot to reply. Hope you're ok and thank u for ur PMA. Hope things are going well with you xx


----------



## GemH

I'll be thinking of you at 2pm at my desk at work..   lots of love and hugs hun xxx


----------



## vickym1984

GL today Bambi xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thank you


----------



## GemH

How r u getting on vicky? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Ok thanks Gem. next scan not till friday morning. really looking forward to see how they are getting on and getting an EC date hopefully x


----------



## GemH

That's great. Lovely to hear your getting on well  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi you will already be there but good luck hun xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Good luck hun


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Kaitlyn. How have you been keeping ? x


----------



## bambibaby12

Evening ladies. I have 2 little embies on board so now the madness of the 2ww begins. Thanks for your support the past few days  

Vicky, only 2 more days until your scan, really hope u get your EC date confirmed.xx

Kaitlyn - hey, how are you??xx

Gem - hope you've had a good day xx

Incy - how's the prep for dr going??   xx


----------



## incywincy

Yay, you got the two in! Now just to relax and enjoy the 2ww. Make dh run around after you! 

Prep for Dr going well. I've stopped dieting, am still using MyFitnessPal to monitor calories and protein and I'm trying to get used to drink in more liquids. Actually finding I hard to meet the calorie intake after so long of dieting! Final weightloss total is 30lbs. Hope stimms doesn't wreck that! 

Hi kaitlyn & kezza, hope you are well! 

Gem - hoe are things with you? 

Vicky, good luck for Friday's scan, keep your tummy warm & get that protein down you!


----------



## bambibaby12

Bloody hell incy that's amazing weight loss. Well done you   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Wow, well done Incy on the weight loss

Bambi-Congrats again on being PUPO x


----------



## GemH

Glad to hear it bambi.. I reckon their little fighters  I hope the 2ww goes quickly for u.

Incy wow well done on the weight loss, you've done so well. Wish I could be as good  as u  I think if anything I've put weight on but I don't dare step on the scales haha.

And I'm fine thank you ladies...just wishing time away abit hehe   

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Not surprised Gem, I'm wishing it away for you x


----------



## GemH

Aw vicky   thank you xx


----------



## incywincy

I wasn't that good! What I found helped was having weeks of being good then a '**** it' week or two when I needed it. It wouldlead tlead to some regain but was worth it mentally. One of my friends said what a shame it will be - to lose so much only to wreck I with pregnancy! But I'd rather have lost some now than have the mammoth task post-birth. 

Gem, I don't blame you for wishing time away. It's so hard being stuck in limbo. Time passes when you keep busy but I lose motivationto get busy when iI'm waiting an then it feels like it's ground to a halt.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hey ladies, not been too bad. Phoned up and got my appointment to sign consent and pay up.. April 8th is our appointment, 5 weeks 5 days to go lol. Im guessing i'll be cycling around may or june hopfully. 

Incy great news on the weight loss, good on ya girl 

Good luck for friday Vicky.

Hope everyone is getting on ok


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy I think you have the right attitude, also you will feel so much healthier and happier in your pregnancy how you are over 2stone lighter!! Your friend is probably just jealous ;-))

Kaitlyn - wow, how scary is that!! April in less than 6 weeks!! Just think it will be lovely and warmer and lighter by then. Perfect time to get pregnant    xx

Gem - I agree with vicky. I can't wait for you to get cycling again, would be great if your af could be timed so you day 21 Is not long after ur appt again..  Perfect xx

Vicky - glad ur feeling better now. This time next week you will be waiting for those update calls on your embryos xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sounds good Kaitlyn, glad its not long till your appointment for you x

Bambi-I know, crazy eh x


----------



## GemH

Incy I know that feeling, I keep busy and I forget about the dates but then when I'm not I'll sit and look at the calendar at work thinking c'mon just hurry up ha ha.

Bambi that would be great if it did but as I have af now or breakthrough bleed they called it ( sorry tmi but i have never had a heavy period like this, must be all that build up of my lining and break down of the follicles ) il be on day 23 by time appointment gets here  but u never know they might try me on a short protocol and that will mean day 1 yayy.. Ha ha I'm wishing   xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, are you going straight in for a fully funded cycle when they let you?  I suppose even if you're on day 23 when you have your follow up, you're only looking at a month to get going on long protocol again.  Just have to find things to fill the month with!

Kaitlyn, glad to hear things are moving for you!

Vicky, good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope they've grown well.

Bambi, you're probably right about my friend, she's a bit of a shallow type with stuff like that.  How is your 2ww going?

I've got my needle training tomorrow!  Don't have my drugs yet but I'm arranging that tomorrow when I'm there.  Kind of nervous about the training and being able to needle properly.  DW is a nurse so she theoretically could help but I need to do it in case she's on shift.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - you will be fine. The first one might be really scary but then in no time you won't think anything about it. If they were that bad people wouldn't keep doing them and keep having cycle after cycle... And... The clinic wouldn't let you do it if they thought you wouldnt be capable  
I'm back to feeling my normal calm self now the embies are inside me, how long this will last for though will be interesting   it's weird, up until starting treatment I thought i would want to test everyday but now I'm here I just want this bubble to last forever. Again, it's easy saying that from where I am sitting, ask me when I'm a week in,  

Gem - yeh short protocol could be worth a shot... You never know what they may suggest this time! Love hearing how positive you are now Hun!!   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooh vicky, good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies

Gem-what have the clinic said about going forward, are you going to self pay? Have you heard back from herts and essex? x


----------



## vickym1984

Incy, just saw you have your needle training tomorrow. fab news hun, bet time will fly by now x


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls, I'm sure once I get into it the needles will be fine. 

Bambi, interesting how you feel so calm. I was a terrible tester in my iui 2wws but with iui you have no idea if anything has worked. Thinking about it, with ivf there's definitely something there, so I see what you mean about wanting to make it last. I'm more scared of a chemical pregnancy this time so I probably will wait it out. 

Vicky, let us know how tomorrow goes!


----------



## vickym1984

Will do Incy, appt not till 11.30am, so will be mid afternoon I get back to post x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Just so relieved to finally have movement.. even its only a tiny bit. Goodbye Limbo!  

Good luck for tomorrow Incy, i'm not looking forward to the stabby stabbies  

Fx for lots of growth Vicky


----------



## GemH

I am feeling much more positive now..which scares me cause I want to keep a part of me ready incase it goes wrong again. 

Yeah I heard back from them within the hour Vicky   they asked me to fill out a couple of forms and email them back then will book me appointment if all ok, but speaking to Dh his worried about switching to another clinic now and wants to have 1 fully funded cycle at our clinic as they know what didnt work and how my body responded and if it doesn't work out then we'll look into herts and Essex. Even though I'm worrying about money to pay for this cycle, we'll cope and get through but I don't like worrying about money. I spoke to the nurse and she said when we see the doctor on 21st means we funding we can go straight ahead and get dates to start next. So April I'm hoping I'll be starting again eeeekk.

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow vicky il look out for your update tomorrow and incy I was such a baby with the needles kept shaking and stopping and breathing haha but I got used to it afew days in. Your be fine. Good luck hun Xxx

Bambi I hope your keeping that pma up...  xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thats good Gem. I think your OH is right, I reckon they will work hard to get you on the right drugs etc now they know how you respond


----------



## GemH

Yeah that's what he said. So now they know I'm not a good responder il hopefully have a higher dose of drugs.. Sound like a right druggy lol. 

I might be a little bit behind u all but I hope your all still around when I need to ask my stupid questions


----------



## vickym1984

We will all still be here x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - course we will still be around...xx

Vicky - good luck, what times your scan??xx

Incy - good luck for your teaching appt xx


----------



## vickym1984

Well still haver lots of follicles, but growth has slowed ever so slightly, so EC pushed back till next weds. Dont need to go in again though. Got to take my last buserlin & gonal f sunday night then trigger at 21:15 Monday evening. Got to be at clinic at 08.45 for EC at 09.15 on wednesday.  Excited!!


----------



## GemH

Eeekk vicky.. Not long now. Glad to hear everything's good xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun . You got much planned for the weekend? x


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news vicky!! Not long now


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, haven't posted for a while as have been waiting for my first egg sharing consultation, it's on the 12th so not too much longer to wait! 
Glad to hear everyone is ok, congrats vicky, last time I posted you were waiting to be matched, great to see how things have progressed!
I've just sat down with all the egg sharing forms, what a headache! Doesn't help that I have just come off night shifts but its quite daunting writing a goodwill message for anyone born as a result of a donation, really makes you think! I'm glad I didnt leave it until the night before!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi flipper! Not long now until your first appt!! Good luck xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Flipper , and wow, not long till your appointment now , time has gone quickk. The forms are daunting but I am sure you will get there. Make sure you let us know how you get on with the appot, you got much planned for the weekend? x


----------



## flipper123

Thanks bambi and vicky, exciting and nerve racking, am even having anxiety dreams about being in the 2ww! I think having been through it so many times with DP and suffering lots of heartache it's probably more nerve racking than exciting at the moment but I am determined to be positive about it all.
Am doing some overtime at the weekend, figured I need to make the most of it before I don't feel up to it!! X


----------



## incywincy

Hi all!

Flipper, the forms are hard to write, I drafted mine quite a bit on the computer before I wrote it all down on the form.

Vicky, they mustn't be too worried about the slower growth if they've got you booked in without another scan.  Now the countdown is on until Wednesday!  Exciting!

Bambi, hope the 2ww is going well.

Gem, that sounds promising re. starting in April.  We're in March now, so it doesn't sound quite as far away.

Kezza - not long until your appt!  I saw in the Care thread about the possibility of you starting earlier with the sperm sharing thing, so hope you find out at your appt.

My needle training went well, seems quite easy.  Still don't have my drugs, hoping the delivery people call on Monday otherwise I'm going to have to chase it up.

I'm a bit concerned about my starting date.  When my clinic emailed me they said I'd be starting on day 21 of this cycle and gave the date as next Friday.  I didn't think too much of it, but just checked the calendar and Friday will actually be day 22.  I phoned the clinic and the nurse said it doesn't really matter, just stick to Friday as that was the date given, but it seems more like a typo or a counting error and I'm wondering if I should start on Thurs instead.  I might email the woman who gave me the date, see what she says.  This cycle is going to be short anyway, as I ovulated early on, so I don't want to delay starting.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-it shouldn't matter too much, they just like to see a/f before the baseline scan, so they dont like to start you too early, i don't think a day later should cause any issues, but check with the person who gave you the date. Are you sniffing or injecting ?


----------



## incywincy

I'm injecting buserelin daily. That'll be fun! 

How are you?


----------



## vickym1984

Thats what I have had to do, although I think its probably better than sniffing as people say it has a bad taste in the back of their mouth when they sniff.  I am ok thanks, last night of regular jabs tomorrow night, then trigger jab is monday night, ready for egg collection wednesday. am so excited x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I get lots of blocked noses too so it wouldn't be reliable. So exciting that you're nearly at trigger point!


----------



## vickym1984

I know. My husband is off from Tuesday for a week (so goes back the following tuesday), so he can look after me a bit, which is nice.


----------



## kezza_1980

hello all

incy  nope not long and yes am going to ask the question;-)

well been out of work a week and got 2 interviews lined up so hopefully get one, went out last night fancy dress was great had an amazing blow out but i am suffering today


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-good luck on your interviews x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Vicky   xxx


----------



## incywincy

That's nice Vicky, he'll be able to wait on you hand and foot!  I've been working out my dates and if it goes straight through, I might squeeze EC into the Easter holidays when DW is off too, then I'll take time off to rest up after the holidays.  However, DW is due an operation mid-April so I'm sort of hoping things are delayed a bit and my time off overlaps when she'll be off, then we can be lazy together!  And I can tell everyone that I'm off to help look after her.  If I take time off, my in laws drive past and see the car in the drive and phone to ask why I'm not in work.  

Kezza, good luck with your interviews!  I hope something comes up for you soon, it's awful being out of work.  It's nice for a bit, not having to go to work, but the worry of money is horrible.

I'm suffering with a really bad back today.  I get lower back pain from poor posture, but I've actually really pulled something on one side.  If I bend at the waist, I can't get back up and there's hardly any positions I can sit or lie in.  I'm trying not to take painkillers as it just masks it and can lead to further injury.  I thought a good night's sleep would help but it's worse this morning, could barely drive.  I googled and it says to avoid rest & keep walking but that hurts so much that I've taken to my bed! (any excuse to get back into bed for me)


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy my mum has really bad back problems she is always made to walk in fairness it helps her quicker but i  am like you  struggle so and  end up in bed xxx


----------



## incywincy

It hasn't helped at all, but moving doesn't seem to be helping either!  It's quite an inconvenient time for it to happen because I don't really want to start taking stuff for it.  I'm hoping it'll sort itself out in a couple of days.  Dreading work tomorrow, I always end up lugging my files and laptop up and down stairs, and the chairs we have are crap.  

It is very quiet on here today!


----------



## kezza_1980

well get somebody to lug them for you then ;-) 

i have been gutting the house still loads to be done


----------



## incywincy

There isn't anyone really!  I teach in all different parts of the school and am constantly on the move with piles of books and files.  Such a pain.  I want to get them to buy me a trolley as I'm sure during stimms and hopefully pregnancy I'll need it, but I don't know where I'd keep it.  We've been shoved into a tiny office and I had to scrap just to get some shelf space to store stuff.  

Are you doing up the house?  I did loads of that last year, we bought a house that was a bit minging inside & I spent last Easter pulling out the bathroom and kitchen.  It was quite rewarding but I wouldn't want to do it all again!  Just have mostly cosmetic things to do now.


----------



## kezza_1980

were in rented at the minute for another year so want to just get rid of all the rubbish i am a hoarder plus got my nephew living with me now so need to create space in son room and get bunk beds


----------



## incywincy

Oh don't start me on boys' bedrooms!  When we moved, the boy got the biggest room - about 3 times bigger than his sister's as she said he'd had the tiny room in the old house so she offered to take the small one this time.  He has wrecked it.  It's constantly filthy and stinking of ... boy.  There's holes all over the walls where he's hammered nails in (without permission) then changed his mind about where he wants to hang things, holes all around his dart board because he won't have the backboard up.  I've given him two 'one last chance's and we're about to swap rooms.  It's not fair on the girl, she works so hard to make her little tiny space nice.  I don't think he believed the 'one last chance', think he thinks we're just saying it, but just wait until the holidays, his stuff is getting shipped out!    

I hope your son and nephew are a bit cleaner and tidier!

I am a hoarder too, I have to really make the effort to keep it down.  It quickly takes over doesn't it?


----------



## kezza_1980

it certainly does my nephew only been here a week so far so good lol my son well i will be surprised if there is nothing alive in there xxx


----------



## incywincy

Haha, I used to tell him he was going to get scabies!  What I don't understand is, we make him clean and tidy it often, but it still always smells fusty and is a tip.  Boys!  When I was at uni, the boy's corridor in halls smelled the same.  Like sweaty feet.

Well, another unproductive weekend for me.  This time next week, I'll be down-regging!  Really looking forward to it.  Even looking forward to the needles now.


----------



## kezza_1980

aww i know it is gonna fly by for you now  just hope mine is quick got loads to ask at next appointment  bloods should be back now as well


----------



## vickym1984

Can't believe you will be d/r this time next week Incy, so excited for you x


----------



## incywincy

Quiet here again!

I'm now starting DR on Thursday as they got the dates mixed up!  I think i'm too excited, as if something big is going to happen when I stick that needle in myself, really I should be counting down to EC/ET but I suppose it's one step along the way, and I will have officially *started*.

How are you all?  Vicky, good luck with the trigger tonight...!


----------



## vickym1984

Aww Incy, onyl 3 more sleeps then till you start jabbing. It really does go quick from there. have they booked a baseline scan in for you already, or do you have to call them when a/f comes?


----------



## incywincy

They said either book it two weeks from starting or wait until A/F so I think i'll just do it ASAP.

I still don't have my drugs though.  They said the drug company would phone as soon as I'd paid, and I paid on Friday.  The clinic called me today and said they would put the prescription straight away and to expect a call any time.  Still haven't heard and the delivery place closes before I finish work each day.  So i'm going to have to call the clinic tomorrow lunchtime and insist on something being done.  

Just something else I have to chase up by the looks of things.  When we were at the needle training they found a load of consent forms they hadn't got done for me, which needed DW's signature too, fortunately she had come along.  Some of the forms they didn't even notice they hadn't done until I pointed them out.


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky  good luck for later your nearly there x

Incy how lucky was you that she came with you it is not good is it x


----------



## incywincy

I know!  They were like 'oh you can just do them at the baseline scan' and I had to point out that she might not come if her shifts clash as it's difficult for her to get out of shifts.  So then there was this scrabble to find them all and some were clearly meant to have been given out at the beginning.  

Doesn't fill me with confidence.  Having said that, I can't fault them on the medical side, it just seems to be paperwork and appointments that go awry.

So make sure you ask lots of questions and query what needs doing when you have your next appointment.  Not long now!


----------



## kezza_1980

yeah started writing them down already lol and will ask about paper work has dh just started now job so he be pushed for coming to appointments xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Oh dear Incy, doesn't sound like they are too organised


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey incy, sorry for being quiet today on here! The countdown is on now until you start down regging. Just think of each injection as bringing you one step closer to your goal. When you look back you will be surprised at how quick it goes... Glad u managed to get all your forms sorted, good thing DW was there xx

Vicky, what times ur trigger?? Good luck xx

Kezza - hope you are ok xx

Gem - not sure if you are reading but hope all is ok with you xx


----------



## incywincy

It's just a good thing I'm on here and know what to expect about things so I can see when things are missing. 

Hi Bambi, I've been following your progress over on ivf, hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly. Tiredness is not good!


----------



## kezza_1980

bambi i am good how you holding up? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Bambi x

Trigger shot completed (21.15)

Now to just get anxious and excited for weds morning x


----------



## kezza_1980

I am so excited for you Vicky  so close to it I dont know how I will cope when I eventually get moving x


----------



## GemH

Hi all, yeah I'm still here.. I'm keeping up to date with you all and still following you. Your all doing so so well. 

How's the 2ww going bambi?xx

Vicky good luck for tomorrow, I'll be on to check how you get on xx

Incy good luck for Thursday not long now, exciting stuff. It's a shame about your clinic and the forms but at least your on the ball hey xx

Kezza hope u are ok and counting down to your appointment xx

Afm just plodding along watching the calendar, now getting frustrated and want to get to this follow up. But I can't do nothing about time moving quicker lol so just have to try and be patient.... Not so easy with a 18 week pregnant cousin who works on the desk next to me. x x x


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Hey Ladies, 

Im now waiting for my 1st consultation on 25th March. 

Its nice to see how far you have all come since your first appointment. 

x


----------



## kezza_1980

hello gem nice to see your still about, I am counting down seems to be going slow prob not helped not having a job to keep me busy, my DH  cuz is pregnant and everytime i go on ** seems someone else is lol xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

morning Jess not long for you appointment x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - ahhh your cousin!! How's she doing? Hope she's not giving u a hard time?? Think we are all on Calender watch for one reason or another so u aren't alone  

Incy - Awh thank u, don't feel I'm progressing much at the moment though, time seems to be standing still   

Jessica - the 25th isn't far away at all now. Let us know if u have any questions xx

Kezza - yeh I'm good thanks, one week down now in 2ww, hoping it goes quicker now I'm back at work xx

Soooo this time next week I'm either going to be extremely happy or really down in the dumps....   that this is my time ladies   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

well let hope its the first one hey bambi either way were here for each other xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks kezza xx


----------



## GemH

Haha I know kezza everyone are pregnant. My Dh's cousins is due twins in 6 weeks.. I'm so excited but at same time I just know its gonna break me when we go visit them. 

Bambi she's been ok but just lately it's just about how she's feeling.. At least when my ivf got canceled she didn't go on about it lol. She's got her 20 week scan 2 days before my appointment and that's all I seem to be hearing about at the min but hey go I just have to get on with it. Eeeek bambi not long now, really hope to be logging on here next week to your good news. U aren't tempted to test early? Xx

Jess welcome, not long until your appt. Ive got my follow up on 23rd so we must be both counting down to that week  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

can imagine how you feel good job were all important to each other xxx


----------



## GemH

Your the only people I can talk to, glad I have u all here. Nobody knows about us going through it. One of my friends was talking about having a smear the other day and how she's had 2 kids but scared about a smear..blah blah... She then went on to say she had to have dildo cam before when she was early stages of pregnancy ( she didn't use our special dildo cam saying though haha ) and she was going on saying its this long thing that they put in and move around etc etc, I had to pretend I didn't know what she was on about when all I wanted to shout out 'I'VE HAD IT ABOUT 6 MORE TIMES THAN YOU' haha but I kept calm lol. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem that's just made me laugh loads my best friend and parents know that is it xxx


----------



## GemH

Lol glad it did kezza... I was trying my best to act like I didn't know, saying stuff like how far do they put it up hahaha   oh well, got to laugh sometimes. If I didn't laugh I don't think I'd keep sane. Oh tell a lie my mum does know and my sister but they ain't really clued up with what's happening and when, so I don't tell them nothing really... So I only have u girls to bug and Dh turn off sometimes lol. 

What's weather like where u all are? Suns shining here, it's lovely xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Really hope time moves quickly for you and LOl re your friend and the dildo cam x

Jessica-Hope time goes quick till the 25th for you x

Bambi-I will be keeping everything crossed for you x

Hi Kezza

Last day before EC, can't wait x


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem sun is shining its gorgeous think a brisk walk on local park later,  after dreaded food shopping that is lol  and dildo cam is well intrusive lol xx  

Vicky wonder how many lovely eggs you will get xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah lovely kezza, I might have a walk later too.. Oh don't talk about food shopping, I do mine online now as I hate walking around there lol.

Thanks vicky. How many follicles did you have on your last scan? Oh how exciting.. Can't wait to get ur update tomorrow.. What time are u in for it? Sorry if you've already said in an earlier message I must of missed it xx


----------



## kezza_1980

well i did try the online way however never got half the stuff so gave up has DH  is so picky with his eating lol i like it being sunny in Manchester lol xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi hun, not sure on number of follies. Its 08.45 I have to be there fore, think I am due in at 09.15


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Hey Ladies,

Thank you for welcoming me.

Good luck Gem for your follow up on 23rd March - i think your right we both are counting down the days. 

Bambii - I hope your 2WW is going ok - I cant image how you are feeling. 

Did any of you egg share as I was wondering how long it took to get matched with another woman ?

Jessica xx


----------



## kezza_1980

it seems  to vary depending on clinic jess  x


----------



## GemH

I'm sure your get lots of lovely eggs vicky.

I think I'm going mad my appt's on 21st not 23rd, don't know where I got 23rd from haha but either way I'm still counting it down  I was egg sharing but didnt respond well so it was cancelled. I was matched in 1 week. But like kezza said it vary from clinic to clinic.

Xx


----------



## incywincy

Jess, my matching took 3 months from first consultation with the clinic. This was because they had more donors than recipients. Itvaries  from clinic to clinic. 

My drugs are being delivered tomorrow. I want to be home to see them arrive!


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Hi Incy - 3 months is a long wait, but completly worth it. 
Im going to Bourn Hall in Cambridge. 

Will thats two days sooner for you then Gem lol, Sorry to here you didnt respond well to the egg sharing - did you have to pay and extra to cancel/proceed without egg sharing ? 

There is so many different questions that run through your mind, I think i should start to write them down for my first appointment. 

Jessica. x


----------



## GemH

Not long now incy eeek. When I see my drugs and needles I had a mini panick attack lol.. Xx

Jess - the whole cycle got canceled  I only had 2 big enough follicles and the other 4 were too small, they said with my age and amh level they expected alot better result so they didn't recommend going ahead even just for myself. So we had to cancel. This time around its not egg share, we are paying for private cycle.
I was thinking of Bourn hall as we live in suffolk and its nearer but decided to stick with our london clinic for 1 more cycle.
Make sure u keep us up to date with your progress, I love hearing how everyone's getting on.

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Jess-I am egg sharing. It took 4 weeks for me, from when they start matching. It took 4 weeks for our my bloods to come back (would have been 3 weeks if it wasnt christmas) then 4 weeks to match me.


----------



## JessicaSpacey

It really does seem to vary for the waiting to be matched process. 
The nurse I spoke to said I shouldnt take to long to get matched as im young, so im hoping that will work in my favor. 

Vicky- Ive got my blood test on the same day as my initial consultation so hopefully it will be up to 4 weeks for them to come back aswell then. I did have a blood test done by my doctor so hopefully that will speed things along. 

Gem - sorry about your cancelled cycle, at least your going again. im in Norwich and we should be having a Bourn Hall opening in Wymondham soon which will help if I can trasnfer.  Ill keep you updated with my progress, Ive still got to loose another 3 pounds for my appointment. 

Im glas I found this site, its so nice to read peoples storys.. suprising how common IVF is. 

Jessica x


----------



## incywincy

Jessica, see if there's a thread for your clinic, you'll get a more specific answer that way as it really does seem to vary a lot.  Either way, there's some waiting involved, and it's painful!  I am not a good waiter, I spent most of my time going mad or moaning about it!

Vicky - one more sleep for you!  Eeek!  Are you having much sedation?

Gem, i'm okay with the jabbing thing now I've had my teach.  Although, it was easy on the fake skin thing, I don't think I'll find it too hard.  Famous last words, I'll be on here on Thurs night a gibbering wreck now, just fo saying that.


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Hey Incy, I couldn't see anything on here for Bourn Hall, Will keep checking though. 
I think ill be there same... going mad and moaning about it. 

The only thing that's kept me sane for the past 10 weeks leading up to my appointment is the weightloss, once I know im at the weight I need to be, which will hopefully be at tomorrows weight in.. ill be all nervous and ready to start the process. 

Jessica x


----------



## vickym1984

Jessica-post on the main egg share thread, as Galaprincess on there had treatment at Bourn Hall last summer x

Incy-Thanks hun, I am having a medium seduation, less than GA but will likely be zoned out


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for tomorrow vicky, I can't keep up with that other thread tonight, I'm shattered!! Looking forward to hearing how u get on   xx


----------



## incywincy

Jess, I was the same, used weightloss to keep me occupied. I've stopped that now to focus on eating plenty and healthy. 

Vicky, sounds like similar to what my ec will be. Wishing you all the best for it. Let us know how you went as soon as you can! 

Bambi, are you still not sleeping well? Hope you manage to catch some tonight.


----------



## vickym1984

will do, trying to convince my hubby to take his laptop (the clinic has free wifi) so depends if he agrees lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - I don't have probs getting to sleep its just if something wakes me in the night (usually DH snoring) then I tend to worry about things. I'm completely shattered now but trying to stay up a bit later and see if that helps, thanks for asking though  
Your first jab is getting closer and closer... Exciting!!!xx

Vicky- ahh, I ended up leaving my iPad at home by mistake so just ended up using my phone. Hope u get a good nights sleep tonight and don't get too excited like I did  
 xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I can see myself being like you and having problems sleeping as thats what I am normally like


----------



## kezza_1980

vicky gd luck xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh vicky, how did u cope on your first cycle? Did u get any symptoms at all??

Looking forward to hearing ur update later xx


----------



## GemH

Best of luck Vicky.. Like bambi looking forward to your update. 

How's your 2ww going bambi? When is your otd? Xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, Vicky will be in there now!

My drugs arrived at 7.20 this morning!  Pregnyl straight in the fridge.  However, they have sent me the progesterone in peanut oil, to which I am allergic, so I will have to sort that out.  No great rush though, won't be needing it for a few weeks.  I want to start today!


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Best of luck to the ladies who are 2ww. 

Morning Incy, How exciting that your drugs have arrived  

Jessicax


----------



## bambibaby12

Peanut oil?? Haha I've never heard of that before, lol... Got some strange visions right now


----------



## incywincy

Lol bambi, it's not swimming in it!  It's just utrogeston (or similar spelling) but the oil they use to make it a cream is from peanuts.  The doctor did say I wouldn't have it and there's plenty of other types but they've obviously overlooked it.  The factsheet says it's extremely rare to get a reaction, but I get hives on my face if I touch peanuts then touch my face, so I dread to think what it would do to my poor cervix!

How are you today?

Hi Jess, Gem how are you both?

I have just scared myself by reading the 'Egg Collection - awake or asleep?' thread, so I am just going to leave that well alone and worry about it in a month or two's time.


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Hi Incy, i cant really say the oil sounds good lol. 

Im good thank you, when do you start taking the drugs - are you doing injections ?

I havnt read into the egg collection yet as dont want to scare myself. Will be worth it tho. 

Jessica x


----------



## incywincy

I start injecting tomorrow, doing down reg first.  They're with a skinny little needle so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.  There's a nice layer of blubber on my tummy to inject into.

The two things that worry me most about egg collection are the canula in the hand and if I'm out of it but talking during sedation I might say something really embarrassing!  The pain doesn't really factor in too much yet!


----------



## GemH

Haha incy I was like that.. Soon as had the drugs I wanted to start   Not long now though for u yayyy.

I'm ok thank you.. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy that's just the image I had... I was thinking the pessaries are messy enough without the oil leaking too  
Apologies, probs tmi there ladies


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Incy - Starting tomorrow sounds exciting - is that for two weeks ?

A little tmi there bambi lol. 

I dont know a huge amount about the egg collection process but what i do know doesnt sound nice lol. I thought you would be out to sleep. 

xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I think it's basically the oil that leaks out but it's not in the same form as say, olive oil! 

Jess, dr is for 2 weeks initially then I'll be scanned to see if it's all worked. Then either straight onto stimms or continue to Dr I I need it. Or, because I'm egg sharing I'll be kept dr until my recipient is ready. I got the impression the other day that she is ahead of me, though they didn't actually say so. 

For ec you might get light sedation with painkillers, heavy sedation where you're completely out, or general anaesthetic. I'm getting heavy sedation.


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Hi Incy,

Thanks for letting me how your process will be, Im going in abit blind till my first consultation. 

I will be egg sharing aswell so will be similar to you. 

Good luck  xx


----------



## welshginge

Have lost 2 massive posts so I'll keep this one short. Hi everyone! Haven't posted for a while but keeping up with you all! Still waiting for my appt which is 20/03 so soon enough! Really hope I can share (scan & bloods being well).

Everyone seems to be moving forward which is really exciting! Best of luck everyone! x


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Hey Welshginge, 

Im waiting for my appointment aswell on 25th March so very close to urs, Having blood tests and counciling on the same day so should hopefully be able to share. 

Good Luck, Let me know how you get on. 

Jessica x


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Jess. Is this your first tx? As you can see I've done it before (although nt egg sharing) so I'll be happy to answer any questions. Best of luck.


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Yes first treatment so this is the begining for me.

Can I ask why you have decided to egg share this time ? Did IFV succed last time for you ? 

xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi ladies.

I am back home now.  

They retrieved 17 eggs from me, so 9 for me, 8 for recipient. Now just have to wait the call in the morning to see about fertilisation.


----------



## GemH

Well done vicky.. 17 wow lovely amount. Good luck for the call tomorrow xx


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, that's a brilliant amount! Hope you are feeling well & being fussed over.


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky. Fantastic and a great number for your recipient too!! Hope your home resting and Shane is looking after u   xx


----------



## welshginge

Wow Vicky, that's brilliant! Fingers crossed for fertilisation. 

Jess - My first IVF worked, very lucky indeed. I used donor sperm to conceive my son & knwoing how I feel about the whole thing I feel it is important to do that for someone else.


----------



## kezza_1980

well done vicky that's a fab amount xxx


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Wow vicky thats brilliant news - best of luck. 

Welshginge - Are you using the same sperm doner this time ? I do think egg sharing is a wonderfull thing to do. I didnt even concider it untill the nurse from Bourn Hall said I should, So glas she did. 

xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thats ace news Vicky  Lots of positive eggy energy coming your way lol  

My appointment has been put back by 3 weeks... no explanation just a letter through the post. Oh well 5 weeks 4 days again lol.


----------



## incywincy

Oh kaitlyn, what a pain. You could call & ask why. I'd be hopping mad if my clinic had done that.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Yay that your drugs have arrived x

Welshginge-Hi hun, long time no see. Glad not long till your appt

Jessica-don't worry too much about EC, if its a moderate/hevay sedation its lovely. You just feel like your asleep. I seem to be lighter affected by it than some, they did have to top it up a few times (you can't feel anything as its wearing off, its just like rousing froma  sleep), it may because of my weight, but I was a few stone lighter last time and it was the same, so may just be me. I loved the sedation though lol

Kaitlyn-Oh no, thats terrible that they did that without explanation 

Bambi-Hope you are ok x

Gem-Still hoping time passes quick for you x

Kezza-hi hun x


Thanks for all your comments ladies. I had a nice dominos pizza this eve with hubby. Had a nap mid afternoon which was nice too x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Vicky, Glad you have had a nice relaxing afternoon  and evening hope them  eggs and   are doing there job for you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Kezza, nervous for the call in the morning


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww it willl be fine  I cant wait to see how they are getting on xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kaitlyn - Awwh that's terrible, like incy said I'd be fuming!! I would want a reason why from them  

Vicky - yeh I'm ok thanks, slightly nervous now and just getting worried about OTD.  
Not long now until you get the call from ur clinic, keeping everything crossed for you  

Incy - one more sleep... Have u had the drugs out of their boxes yet "just to look at them"??   that's what I did countless times,   xx


----------



## GemH

Vicky hoping you get the call soon and that's it's good news, which I'm sure it is  

When's your otd bambi? Thinking of you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Got the call.

All 9 were suitable for ICSI and 7 fertilised . Am a very happy bunny.  Get an update on them tomorrow then Sat they will decide whether to go in then or Monday x


----------



## kezza_1980

brilliant Vicky  congratulations xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Kezza x


----------



## GemH

Aw lovely news vicky. Really happy for you. Xx


----------



## JessicaSpacey

So pleased for you vicky - how exciting  xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Awesome news hun  Sticky sticky dust


----------



## GemH

Does anyone know why I could still be getting hot flushes? My down reg prostap injection would of been long out of my system.. Clinic said it only lasts for 28 days and i did it on 23rd Jan, but I still keep getting hot flushes  Also got ovulation like pain on right side but I'm only on cd10 after my bleed. Sorry to ask this on here but I don't know where else to ask. 
I was in asda last night and I had to rush to the milk and cheese aisle to cool down haha. I'm not sure whether I could actually ovulate this early aswell.. I'm gonna get some ovulation tests to see. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

did you do a test Gem? 

slightly of topic but got new job start 18th its part time evening work and wont intevere with treatment or if does not work my college course's


----------



## vickym1984

Not sure Gem x

Kezza-good news hun x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Vicky  x


----------



## welshginge

Vicky - that brilliant news! Best of luck for transfer, how many you putting back?

Jess - yes same donor, would be lovely for DS to have a full sibling. 

Hiya everyone else x


----------



## vickym1984

Welshginge-We will go with clinics advice, they usually advise 2 at Day 3 or 1 Blast (unless over 3 so will go with that x


----------



## kezza_1980

hello Welsh ginge hope your ok


----------



## JessicaSpacey

Welshgine - Thats brilliant that you get to use the same sperm. 

Best of luck. x


----------



## incywincy

Vicky that's great news! 
Kezza, ditto, not only a job but one that you can fit around ttc! 

AFM, 4 hrs left of my normal hormonal state. Who asked me bout playing with the meds? I spent all day yesterdaydoing just that ! I even counted how long they would last me until! I've got enough dr drugs for 2 months.


----------



## vickym1984

Haha Incy, I used to like working out how long I have and when I will need more needles etc. GL for your first jab later x


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy  thanks hun  it is Fab its on otherside of Manchester to me however for the hours it is  worth it cause it really was worrying me about new job treatment having to put it off and all that I just cant wait to start the job now only so much Jeremy Kyle I can take lol 

I think I will be the same when I eventually start treatment  might frame them lol, so how you feeling about eventually being able to Jab  and get going I cant put question marks on  has my  shift keys are broke lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - you never know, due to all the drugs your ovulation dates could be slightly off so I would try naturally, you never know  
My OTD is next Tuesday but I'm starting to think its all over, started spotting today   xx

Incy - it was me asking u that   I used to take them out of the boxes and look at them   is it tonight then ur first? I thought the 8th for some reason... Good luck Hun xx


----------



## GemH

Hmm yeah maybe drugs messed it all up. Will try naturally until my appointment I think, thank you.

Aww hun, is it brown? Could be old blood/implantation? I hope it is..   for you.. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem there are a few ladies on here that did that and got a BFP straight after a failed ivf cycle so who knows.  

Dya know, I keep forgetting that I had 2 transferred, still only think to myself of one being in there   I really hope you're right Hun.... My stomach is in knots at the min xx


----------



## welshginge

Kezza - That's brill news about the job - well done.

Incy - I played with my drugs too, lol

Bambi - hope that's a good sign! It's such torture though isn't it - I hate the 2WW. Best of luck.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks welshginge - hope all is well with you too  

Kezza - sorry, I missed your post about the job! Well done


----------



## kezza_1980

thanks Welsh ginge  

Bambi don't worry hope all is ok and just implantation xxx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, I'm kind of excited but trying not to be because it'll be a bit of an anti-climax!  It's not like anything great is going to happen straight after.  But it's what it means - finally starting!  Don't worry about Jeremy Kyle- with the hours you're working, you'll still be able to catch it.  

Bambi, it is tonight.  Was originally the 8th, so your memory hasn't failed you, but they calculated wrong and today is day 21.  As for your spotting, lots of women have spotting.  I've been reading threads for over a year now where women have said exactly what you have and then had a BFP.  Don't lose hope yet.

Welshginge, did you happen to get lucky and have your sperm donor still free or did you reserve some for another go?

Vicky, when will you next hear from your clinic?  7 is such a good number to work with, especially for egg sharers.

Gem - definitely try naturally.  Why not?  It's a waste of a cycle otherwise and if you got lucky, you'd save yourself further treatment.  Plus you can enjoy the trying!  If possible, don't consider it 'trying' just think of it as getting lots of sex in before you do get pregnant and/or making up for what you missed during treatment, then at the end of the month you might get a nice surprise, rather than the stress of actively trying.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Hear from them tomorrow to see how they are getting on x


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, I hope they are growing well!  Are you considering or even allowed to have more than one put back?

I'm definitely only having one, we're dead set against twins.  I mean, they're gorgeous and cute but we already have kids and we don't have the space for twins, and of course 2 embryos could become 3 or 4 babies, and I think DW would have a heart attack!

Secretly though, i hope my one embryo splits.  Don't tell her that.    But it would be cute!


----------



## vickym1984

Our clinic reccomends 2 put back if its a day 3 embryo or 1 at Blast stage. We would prefer not to have twins, but given that we may only have this chance, or max one more (shane is reluctant to try a 2nd time if this doesnt work now given that we have had to pay out the extra for ICSI), I will go with their reccomendations for 2 on day 3 if we do have a dya 3 transfer, but hoping for a day 5


----------



## incywincy

Ours were completely pro-SET, but perhaps that's because I agreed immediately.  If I'd questioned it more they might have shown more leeway.

My clinic also told us to consider whether or not it was worth freezing embryos.  They said that the cost of freezing them + the cost of FET would = another round of egg sharing.  However, I haven't looked into it properly and don't know how equal it is, espcially given I'd have to add the £700 for sperm if it was another round of egg sharing.  I need to start looking into that soon, because they will need us to make a decision at some point.

I hope you get a day 5 too - it looks promising with 7 fertilised!


----------



## welshginge

Incy - We reserved the sperm shortly after DS was born. We could only afford 1 lot though & this will be our only shot at a sibling due to cost. Although if we are lucky enough to get any to freeze (we didn't last time) I'm sure I can persuade DW to go half each on a FET. ALthough at the moment she is far more broody than me so I'm sure she'll be fine with it!

I think we'll do a blast transfer if possible (getting ahead of myself lol).


----------



## incywincy

I've just done the research into FET vs. more egg share for a second go.  FET will be around £2100, depending on drug prices.  Another egg share, as long as my bloods are within date will by £1300.  I don't know what to do now, I would feel awful not freezing embryos only to go and have another round of egg share fail.

Welshginge, the costs are so frustrating aren't they?  It's unfair that some people can just pop kid after kid out without all this expense.

I am off out soon, going to pick up DW then come home for jab!


----------



## welshginge

OOoo good luck Incy! x


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-We will not be freezing, and then (hopefully) giving it another go on egg sharing, due to the financial cost of FET


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I was starting to think that way myself, think I'll have to have a good talk to DW about it.  I'm just concerned that I could egg share again and not get enough eggs or something.  Still, I suppose I'd rather 'waste' £1000 than £2000.

I managed to jab!  It was the tiny skinny needle and I knew it wouldn't hurt much but I couldn't bring myself to stick it in, I kept wavering over my skin.  DW did her nursey bit and kept saying 'just push it in quickly, 90 degrees!'  Like, yes I know, but it's different doing it to yourself!  She offered to do it, but I knew I needed to do it myself to make sure I could.  I will let her show off her nurse skills on me when I'm confident of doing it myself.


----------



## kezza_1980

incy good job she was there lol my DH would be useless doing it for me i did do it myself last time so should be ok


----------



## incywincy

I know, I nearly just did it myself but I arranged to pick her up from work instead so she could get home on time.  I think she got impatient with my hesitancy, but at least I know it's easy now!

Am just waiting now for the day my hormones go wild and I become a right cow.


----------



## kezza_1980

If you ask Dh he would  probably say that is me full stop lol permanent PMT lol


----------



## vickym1984

Lol, glad you got the first jab done Incy x


----------



## incywincy

Haha, Kezza!  I'm not usually a cow, I can be a bit grumpy but I get a temper on when i'm due on.

Thanks Vicky!  Let us know how the phone call goes tomorrow.


----------



## vickym1984

Will do x


----------



## kezza_1980

Im just not a Morning person  to be honest  after  I had my  brew I am normally back to normal lol but has you say  when its due I am  bad everything iratates me lol


----------



## vickym1984

Well all of my 7 embryos are growing nicely. All are 4 cells this morning, so right on track, and all either grade 1 or 2 . If they continue on the same path then transfer will be Monday, but they will call tomorrow to confirm x


----------



## kezza_1980

Fantastic news Vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

That's really great Vicky! You've got a good chance of some strong blasts from that!


----------



## incywincy

Well it is oh so quiet in here!

I managed my second needle so much easier & am finding myself willing the days to pass quickly until it's time for the next one. I shouldn't do this on weekends, fancy wishing my weekends gone!

Hope everyone is well, Vicky, bet you are wishing the weekend gone already!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Did that myself (wishing the days away)

We are going to Blast , transfer booked for Monday lunchtime. So excited about getting PUPO x


----------



## incywincy

It is very exciting, Vicky!  Do you think you'll be wishing away the 2ww or just enjoying being PUPO?

I thought I'd be wishing it away, but I now sort of think, well at least there'll be something there, I'm more afraid of testing and getting a BFN or a chemical BFP this time than I was with IUIs.

Bambi, if you're reading, hope you are doing okay today.

Gem - appointment is getting closer!  Hope you are enjoying doing some non-TTC things like wine and blue cheese while you are waiting, that's the up-side of it all.

Kezza, is your appointment this week?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying your weekends.


----------



## kezza_1980

hello Vicky so will it be 1 or 2 back in? good luck for Monday x

Incy yes hun it is this Friday so full week to wait should have been wed by DH started new job and would be working xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies

Will be 1 put back in

Incy-Not sure yet whether will be wishing it away or not. Depends how busy I can keep myself. Hopefully going back to doing some work (am self employed and work from home) this coming week from Tuesdya, so hopefully that will keep me busy


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, you'll have to find a way to keep yourself busy this week so it passes quickly!  I hope they let you start sooner, and pay back with the sperm sharing.

Vicky, I think you've got the best of both worlds there, you can rest up at home and do a little work to keep yourself occupied.  I'm thinking of taking a big chunk of time off work post EC, because there's just nowhere to rest comfortably at work.  I'm from one noisy room to the next all day long, lugging books and stuff and I know I'll regret it if I get a BFN.  However, I'm worried about going stir-crazy, so I've started series recording Frasier and Cheers on the PVR, and downloading lots of easy funny stuff on iPlayer, and am planning to raid step-daughter's Inbetweeners & Big Bang Theory box sets.  With all that to distract me, hopefully the time will fly!

I think I am getting too ahead of myself... I might not even make it to ET.  I have to think positively though.


----------



## kezza_1980

well Friday should answer alot of questions


----------



## incywincy

Definitely and I hope they're the answers you want.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Big bang and inbetweeners are hillarous


----------



## incywincy

I love TBBT!  We used to watch it every evening, but I can watch it even when I've seen the episode 6 times, it's my 'Friends'.  So it will still keep my highly amused.  Not so sure about Inbetweeners, but I'll give it a go.  I like Friday Night Dinner, that's by the same people I think.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi incy, yeh I'm here and I'm doing ok thank you. Just obviously wasn't meant to be so I shall dust myself off and get myself back on track. That's one thing we ladies have is strong shoulders.
I guess I am now completely legit to be back on this page as now awaiting my consultation again  

How are you going with the down regging??


Kezza - thank you so much for your messages yesterday. Meant alot so thank you!!!   will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Vicky - good luck for Monday, we gotta have some good news soon on this board xx

Gem. Heya! How are you mrs?? Your appt is coming round quick. We may even be cycle buddies again now   xx


----------



## incywincy

Hey bambi!  Glad you're getting on with it okay.  You always have such a positive outlook!

DR is going fine, it's early days so no hormonal monster stuff from me yet!


----------



## bambibaby12

I know incy, it's hard but I refuse to let it take over my life, we kinda had an agreement that if that happened then that's when I've failed. It bloody hurts but it won't kill me and ppl go through so much worse so I've just gotta get on with my life...

Glad u aren't suffering yet, got to admit the dr is the part I ain't looking forward to doing again xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi and don't worry about the messages its not a problem xxx


----------



## GemH

Hiya girls, I hope your all ok. 

Bambi I'm so sorry to see and hear this  you are so brave. I hope you will get straight back onto another cycle and yeah you never know we may be cycle buddies again yayyy. Hope you are ok though must be tough. Sending you lots of hugs  

Incy hope the dr is going well, I know the feeling of wishing the time away to get to your next injection lol, exciting stuff 

Vicky great news about your embies, blasto transfer on Monday wow that's brilliant. I hope it goes ok.

Kezza not long until your appointment, hope this week goes fast for you.

Afm had a lovely weekend so far, out last night for afew drinks and tonight been to gala bingo   didn't win nothing though..but had a good time. I'm wishing time away still, not long until my follow up now. Can't wait.

Night night ladies x x x


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Hope the time till your follow up continus to be quick, only a week Thursday for you x


Today seems strange not getting an update , being day 4, but looking forward to getting PUPO tomorrow


----------



## incywincy

Gem, glad to see you're having some fun while you wait!  Even if it just whiles away an evening or two instead of looking at the calendar all the time, it'll help.

Vicky, when are you in tomorrow?

Bambi, that is such a good way to look at it.  I hope you get your follow up soon.  

I'm starting to get some symptoms, have decided the night sweats are definitely linked to the buserelin and I'm having disturbed sleep now too.  Also have really sensitive boobs, but that might be the imminent arrival of AF, as I think it's due early this month, having had an early ovulation.

Have the in-laws over today for a Mother's Day roast, so that'll stop me wasting all day looking up IVf stuff online endlessly.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Am in at mid day tomorrow, sorry to hear you are getting night sweats, but glad you have a plan for the day x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - sounds like just the weekend ŷou need. We gotta release our inner fun girls again   I used to love bingo but don't go anymore. That's just the thing for a cold Sunday like today, may dig my dabblers out  

Incy - ahhh those lovely night sweats... Best part of DR...   your Sunday roast sounds lovely... Room for one more   hope u have a good day away from all things ivf

Vicky - thus time tomorrow and you'll be PUPO!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Afternoon  girls  hope were all well,

Gem sounds like my kind of weekend  has Bambi said I have not been bingo in years  may have to treat my mother  one afternoon before I start new job xx

Vicky  bet you can't wait for tomorrow  I am excited for you       xx

Incy  hope the symptoms  ease up for you soon x

Bambi hope all is Ok  xx

Hello to everyone else xx

AFM countdown  begins for Friday, DH has  started panicking now that his  is not going to be good enough, but his last one was fine so think he just over thinking things, I have about 50 trips to the tip  to do tomorrow  can not believe how much rubbish I have collected  over the  year, not been gym  but don't think I have needed it with all the moving about I have been doing. Also on wed when I went slimming world I have finally got my Bmi down to under 30  not bad going since it was 34 at christmas


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - gosh ur appt has come round so fast!! Awh your poor DH, nice though that it's not just us that worry. Give him a big hug, I'm sure he'll be fine.
Well done on your slimming, that's an amazing effort since Xmas. I need to shed some pounds now so was gonna go back to slimming world next week. How are u findin the new extra easy? Just seems weird that u can eat all those potatoes, pasta n rice and still lose weight   xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, that's a great weightloss! Is there anything DH can do to help the swimmers this week? Just for his peace of mind really.


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I never did the red and green so  this extra easy was all I knew but I love it  never hungry and had some great losses  since Christmas,
I did join other year trying to loose for my wedding but my heart was not in it so  never was successful but has  I had the treatment to focus on this time It really gave me the push I have needed, the clinic have not told me to loose said they was happy to treat me with the weight but I was not so  turned it around, think DH is enjoying it cause I am cooking again lol xx

Incy thank you, has for Dh he is pretty healthy eats right stuff does not  smoke or drink  other than water mmmmm, I think  he worrying over nothing cause as your aware  they tested it twice already  and its been  great samples  goo enough to share he keeps saying he does not want to let me down  some tlc for  him  should sort him out lol xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone hope you are all ok 
Our egg share consultation and counselling session is on Tuesday morning, considering we had a long wait its passed quite quickly and now I am very nervous that they will find a reason why I can't share. I have one more night shift to get through then tomorrow I will finish off all the forms ready for Tuesday morning, eeek! 
I've been pretty good, I've taken folic acid and vitamins for just over 2 months, I have only had decaf tea and water for that time too and haven't had any alcohol for about 3 weeks (wasn't a big drinker anyway!!) is there anything else I should be doing? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

hey flipper not long now for you ring  you sound like you have it all under control x


----------



## vickym1984

Flipper-Not long, good luck for Tuesday x

Kezza-amazing weight loss x

Thanks for your lovely words ladies, will update you when I am PUPO tomorrow x


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and your little embies!


----------



## flipper123

Good luck Vicky x


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies, wil post later when I am PUPO x


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning Vicky gd luck can't wait to read your post later xxx


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck today Vicky!x


----------



## vickym1984

Just a quickie

AFM-I am now PUPO with 1 perfect Blastocyst. Got a call at 11am to say they were running a bit late, and to come for 1.30pm instead of 12.15pm, so went out for lunch first, ended up getting there early at just before 1pm, and they managed to get me in just after 1pm in the end.  There were 4 left over suitable for freezing. Our consultant agreed to waive the freezing/storage fee for us. I still think even if it does not work we would rather do a fresh egg share cycle, but not discarding them yet, means my husband can have his genetic bloods done and we can donate the embryos for another couple to use, as our clinic offer donor embryo's. This will be our most likely route , as it means a lot to us to be able to help others


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations vicky  x


----------



## kezza_1980

Well done Vicky sounds fab what your going to do as well if youu have no need for them  so what date is test date then xx


----------



## vickym1984

OTD is a week Wednesday, as thats 14 days post collection, so 20th March x


----------



## GemH

Well done vicky. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Not long to go then XX


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies x


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations Vicky!  You're in the final countdown now!  Good that they've waived the storage fee for you, so you can keep your options open a bit.  FET is expensive though.  Fx you won't need it!  The good thing with them counting from collection day is that you don't have a massively long 2ww.  I've seen some women being given a date 14 days from blast ET, that would be a killer to wait out.


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck Vicky - hope to be reading some good news in 2 weeks x


----------



## incywincy

Hi, how are you all?

I'm definitely starting to feel the Buserelin, getting strong period pains and headaches.  The headaches aren't too bad though, quite mild and I'm drinking lots.  I'm usually very intolerant of headaches so that shows how mild this one is.  I'm quite tired too, but that's a usual state for me!

Am getting a bit bored of DR, would at least like my period to arrive so I can book in my baseline scan and get a better idea about the coming timeframes.

I have yet to broach the subject with my line managers re. me taking time off, I keep putting it off.  I need to do it soon as I might have EC during the holidays and then not get much of a chance to warn them it's happening.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-sorry to hear you are feeling tired but glad the headaches aren't too bad. Hope a/f shows up soon for you so you can book baseline scan .


----------



## flipper123

Hi hope you all ok!
We had our consultation today which went well, they did a scan and all looks fine, I'm on day 7/8 of my cycle and there were 10 follicles on each ovary which apparently is above average so they would start me on a low dose of drug. I've got a 3-4 week wait for my bloods and then if they are ok the matching process starts!!! Eeek!


----------



## incywincy

flipper, that's great news!  Any idea how long the matching process will take?


----------



## vickym1984

Flipper-Good news hun , hope the bloods are back before you know it, mine took 3 weeks (well 4, but they were closed 1 week for Christmas). And hope you then get matched quickly


----------



## flipper123

Thanks girls, apparently ther is a 2 year waiting list for donor eggs so I would hope it doesn't take too long to get matched x


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies, Incy sorry to hear your having the dreaded headaches  I suffered with them too.. They say drink more water but it didn't seem to help with me. I got hot flushes bad though, never felt like that in my life lol...just be sitting somewhere and face goes bright red and I felt like stripping off ha ha. Will your af be due soon? Hope you ain't waiting too long.

Flipper that's great news, the 3-4 wait will fly by.. Eeekk exciting stuff.

Hope your 2ww is going ok Vicky.

I wanted to ask all your opinions actually ladies.. As you know we have our follow up next week and we have been discussing ivf & icsi between us. Means we were egg sharing before we were doing icsi as it was just £700, now we are having to pay privately we are questioning whether we act need the icsi. It's just everywhere I read icsi is used when the male has poor count & motility... Now my Dh has poor motility but his count is super high at 146 million & 234 million on 2nd sperm sample. They just don't swim very well. Do you think we should ask about doing just ivf or shall we still just go ahead with icsi?
I'm not sure whether to mention it or not. Do any of you know what your other halfs sperm counts etc are and are you having just the ivf or icsi? X x x


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Not sure what my husbands count was, but it was above average, but they still reccomended the ICSI due to poor morphology results. To be honest, with what you have had happen this time, I would still do UCSI , so you don't think "what if"


----------



## GemH

Yeah that's what I thought Vicky. It maybe be over a grand more but I think I'd worry with just ivf. Like u say I'd be thinking what if xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello all,

Vicky how you holding up, you been relaxing x

Gem I am with Vicky would  question myself all the time xx

Incy sorry to hear about your headaches not looking forward to this part, hope it turns up soon so you can see how things are going xx

Flipper that is fab news  not long now whoop whoop xx

hope everyone else is  well

AFM well  just counting down till  Friday its taking ages but keeping myself  busy  and Wed tomorrow  weigh in day been naughty this week though  so god knows what them scales will say


----------



## incywincy

Gem, drinking water helps as I'm drinking it, but 20 mins later I feel it again. Can't complain though, it'snot uunbearable. AF is due between tomorrow and Sat but meds could delay it. Fingers crossed for soon, and I'm expecting a whopper of a period as I can feel a lot of fullness in my womb area, not usual for me. 

As for your dilemma, I know it's more money, but if you have it to spend I would do it. Like the others say, you need to do what will cause you the least regret in the long run. 

Kezza, I know that time dragging feeling. It's actually painful! At one point I just wanted to go to bed stupidly early every night to get to the next day. Two more days to get through! Good luck for weigh in! 

Vicky, hope 2ww is going well & you're keeping away from all the symptom spotting!


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls.. I think we will keep with the icsi. If and I hope we do get to that stage 2nd time around. 

Not long til Friday kezza..woo bet your excited 

Incy I had that heavy feeling aswell. Good luck for af arriving. Will be keeping an eye on here to keep upto date with where everyone is xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy thanks hun  

Gem  very much so  although I know after this one then there the whole matching  process so  how long that will take god knows  A psychic told me April but we should see mmmmmm lol


----------



## welshginge

Gem - on my first IVf the clinic recommended that we see how the sperm defrosts (donor sperm) - so maybe they can advise you on the day. They got it right & we let the eggs & sperm get it on by themselves. Just a thought.


----------



## GemH

Hmm yeah that's another idea, then if it isn't too great we can pay for icsi that day..Thanks welsh il ask the clinic what they think. Hope your ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey ladies, 

Just wondering if I can join this thread,   just had my first failed ivf cycle, had my follow up and few concerns highlighted so awaiting a hysteroscopy before starting my next cycle

My mojo is back ladies. IF will NOT beat me  

Gem - quick answer, I would just opt for normal ivf and then depending on DH sperm on the day ŷou may chose/be offered ICSI. I discussed this today at my follow up and was advised that even ICSI is not an exact science as not all eggs like it, they don't tend to like being injected and so unless they are a perfectly strong egg they may just reject being ICSI'd. That's how I am going to play it for my next cycle anyway. Just wait until EC day and then decide.... Xx

Incy, aggghh the dreaded dr effects! Have you spoken to work yet?. Hope they are ok about it xx

Vicky - how are you finding PUPO? Hole it's treating you well xx

Kezza - hey mrs!! How are you?? How did weigh in go?. Mines tomorrow   not long until Friday for ŷou now either xx

Flipper, that's great news!! Hope ŷou get matched pronto   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Not long till Friday now hun x

Incy-Any sign of a/f?

Gem-Only a week tomorrow till your follow up appt

Bambi-Hope you are looking after yourself hun. Amazing they managed to get your follow up so soon, which is good, did they give you a date for the hysteroscopy?

Afm-Enjoying being PUPO, plenty of PMA, so now I wait....


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I am good weigh in well i maintained but can take that ate a fair bit of choc this week AF is our Friday just in time for appointment lol, how you? hopefully won't be long for you xxx

Vicky I can't wait till Friday soon be here xxx


----------



## incywincy

Hi bambibaby12, I'm not sure if you can join you'll have to check with the thread starter. 

You've had a quick follow up, at least they've identified some areas to look at, more positive than 'just one of those things' then letting you do it all again the same. 

Kezza, maintaining while pmting is a good weigh in week! Hope tomorrow flies byfor you . 

Vicky, glad to hear you're enjoying pupo land. 

AF isn't here yet, hopefully not long. I had the urge to shove loads of chocolate into my face today so I'm hoping that's the sign. Haven't spoken to work yet, couldn't be arsed to stay behind tonight to do it. Just wanted to down tools and leave! Have done a full week if jabs now, getting pretty good at it!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah i am happy with it, tomorrow should fly got loads to Do so should fly lol might go zumba tomorrow as well x


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - no date yet cos to do it private would have cost me another £2000 so the clinic told me to ask my GP, I saw him this avvy and they've agreed to do that on the nhs so just waiting for the referral but he said I can ask my private consultant to do it as she still has nhs patients too. She said the waiting list is 4/5 weeks which ties in with when we come back from hols anyway so that's good. 
So glad ur full of PMA! You need it in the bucket loads for this journey 

Incy - I know, was lucky as think today was a cancellation, after today it would have been next Tuesday. They've also said my progesterone levels low so next time they would give my gestone injection instead of the pessaries. Guess it's all just one big learning curve and we aren't all lucky with first time BFP so just gotta accept we need to try that bit harder 
Anyway, don't feel bad about ur choc, I've just devoured a chocolate cheesecake, was amazing!
When's ur baseline??xx

Kezza - I've always wanted to do Zumba, is it any good??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

when I first did it I thought It was going to be easy  but how bloody wrong was I lol but it is good fun you should give it a go xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks bambi, loving you pma  won't be long until your be starting again.

Hope everyone else are ok.. I know vicky 1 week to go and I can't wait to hopefully get some dates to work with. And 6 days until your otd? Omg you will find out before my appointment eeek.

Kezza 1 more day to go for you..not long at all. Hope it goes well.

Incy hope that af turns up soon for you. Your be on stimms in no time.

I'm just counting down this week now, looking forward to next Thursday, see whats going to change this time around and getting started again. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Gem xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Gem, I know, madness that only 6 days till OTD but already wishing the time away

Have a lovely Thursday everyone x


----------



## kezza_1980

i suppose even a 1 ww is along Vicky, have a lovely day xxx


----------



## incywincy

Well AF has shown up! Am in a lot of pain though, trying to keep off ibuprofen and paracetamol isn't doing much. Will be shovelling a lot more choc in my face tonight and phoning to book my scan tomorrow! 

Hope you are all well. Kezza - one more sleep!


----------



## bambibaby12

That's great Incy... I remember my dr bleed being very painful and heavy too so sounds like all is working well. Won't be long before you're on stimms and it all moves so fast then xx

What times your appt tomorrow kezza??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good to hear it has turned up incy, I am good kept myself busy day has flown by ;-)

Bambi they start at 10:15 that's with donation team has DH sperm sharing as well then counselling appointment at 11 the DH has to do another sample again xxx how are you?


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Sorry to hear you are in painm but glad a/f showed up x

Kezza-Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Vicky x


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm good thanks kezza, just trying to keep myself busy now but feeling so much better than I was this time last week. Got to go visit my best friend this weekend who told me the day after my ET that she was pregnant. The only person who knew about my ivf and the timing couldn't have been more perfect  so yeh I may struggle through that but I need to get it over and done with 

Good luck for tomorrow chiccy, I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## GemH

Aww bambi that must be so difficult. Sometimes it's just not fair, we can try be brave and smile and be happy but deep down its kills. I'm sure you are happy for your friend but I hope you get through this weekend ok   xxx

Incy yay for af, sorry its painful... On the plus side that means nice thin lining at baseline 

Good luck for tomorrow kezza xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Little steps bambi you will be fine and your best mate will understand if you get a little emotional xxx will do an update when i get back from clinic xxx

Gem thank you hun xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know Gem... And as much as I love her but she's been having a rough time with her partner recently and had been ready to leave him and she's been going out getting completely wankered (s'cuse my French) every weekend... Grrrrr... IT'S NOT FAIR  
Yeh course I'm happy for her but wow it hurts!

Kezza - I'm going to do exactly as you say. Baby steps, it won't kill me  looking forward for your update tomo xx


----------



## GemH

I know how much it hurts bambi  None of my friends know about us going through this and the other night a couple of them were talkin about stopping their pill to have their 2nd and 3rd sayin they hope they fall quick again usually within a month... Kick in the teeth, I wanted to cry.. Then they said c'mon about time you had one aint it, joking around. And it hurt like no one else except you girls would know xxx

I'll check later for your update kezza x x


----------



## vickym1984

Gem & Bambi   

Kezza-GL today

Incy-Let us know when you have called the clinic when your scan is x


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky!

I do feel for you Gem and I know so much how it hurts. We've been married 4 years this year so u can imagine the amount or questions we have to battle, it makes me so mad. I never question ppl like that about kids etc as I know that more than likely there is a reason.xx

Kezza and incy, looking forward to your updates xx


----------



## GemH

Me too bambi. I never say anything to people about having kids as like you say there most prob is a reason. Ahh well, we're strong so we battle on dont we  even though it hurts.

How are you feeling vicky? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

I'm good thanks ladies, just getting on with my book keeping mainly x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls still here everything ok DH has to do 2 visits a week so be about month then Will start  me xxx


----------



## GemH

A month, not long kezza, I could even be cycling around the same time as you  glad it went/going well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

aye not long dh just leaving his first donation now he should have enough in ten visits but said some men are quicker  we shall see lol  it should fly by i just hope they have a match ready once he has finished else it could be a but longer  xxx


----------



## incywincy

Are they trying to match you now kezza?


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Kezza, will they look to match you in the meantime?


----------



## Springhopes

Hi all 

First of all, I wanted to say thank you to everyone for sharing their experiences. I makes me feel more positive about my journey. 

I am single and 42 and have been waiting to have babies since I was 16 and I'd prefer to have a man (in a relationship) to do that.
I started looking at egg storage when I was 38/39 and I was told by my GP that I have to be trying for two years to become qualified, and I was told there is a higher chance to freeze fertilised eggs (but then I had to find a donor sperm) At the time I gave up as I didn't know what I'd do if I didn't use the fertilised egg.

Now, I have decided to start with egg storage first, (I know it would be great to have the egg fertilised first but I have read there is one year waiting list for them) so I think best to freeze my eggs first.  As I was told there are two ways of egg freezing /storage, would it matter which clinic I choose? Maybe I should got to the one that does not have a long wait list?

I have found a list of clinics in London and I am trying to decide which one to go for?  I have read some recommendations for CRGH and Lister... but I want to more about the others 

Assisted Conception Unit, King's College Hospital
Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre
Barts and The London Centre for Reproductive Medicine
BMI Chelsfield Park ACU
The Bridge Centre
The Centre for Reproductive and Genetic Health
Chelsea & Westminster Hospital
City Fertility
CRM London
Homerton Fertility Centre
IVF Hammersmith
London Fertility Centre
London Women's Clinic
Reproductive Genetics Institute

Thanks for reading and I look forward to your response.
Hope
x


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy and Vicky , they won't start till he finishes incase he  stops x


----------



## GemH

Welcome to the thread springhopes, I'm at CRM London and they have been great, but I'm not sure on the egg storage as we haven't done that or even got that far as to have egg collection. The clinic itself is brilliant and I can't fault them.. I'm just not clued up on the storing part. Sorry. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you.

Good luck xx


----------



## Springhopes

Hi Everyone

Hi GemH
Thanks for the welcoming post =) 
I have just managed to call 4 clinics and all said they don't store eggs for over 38/40... so I am going to call them all now, original I was going to narrow it down - just as well I haven't (I need a SOH for this journey)
I feel a bit lost as I don't have a partner so I thought storing my eggs might be a good option but it doesn't look possible.. I wonder whether anyone has done it outside London? ie in the UK ? in another country...
thanks for reading 
Hope
x


----------



## GemH

Are you looking to store your eggs for future use? Or use donor sperm to do a cycle now? I do know my clinic does treatment upto 50 years old but not sure about storage. Hope you find somewhere soon xx


----------



## melloumaw

spring this may of some use to you
http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/treatments/egg-freezing.html
http://www.midlandfertility.com/investigations-and-treatments/treatments/egg-freezing
http://www.carefertility.com/fertility-preservation-sc4/
http://www.crgh.co.uk/egg-sperm-freezing.php
mel x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi springhopes 

Sorry I don't know much about any of those clinics. There is a board for different regions in the uk and some of those clinics have their own support boards so all the ladies on there will be able to answer any queries beter than perhaps we can.

Wishing u lots of luck with your journey xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza, that's great news!! You will be matched and starting before you know it xx

Incy- did you get your scan date??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi just hope that it wont take  long after Dh  has finished donating I cant understand when he has about 2 visits left why they cant  start matching me but it will  happen when the time is right just need to keep focus and keep bringing my weight down ready for it all to begin  if all goes to plan and they match me quick then should be may or june seems so far away xx


----------



## incywincy

Hopefully they'll at least keep you in mind while he's doing it, in case any potential recipients come along. 

I got my scan booked, next Thurs! Means a day off work, Yay! There's no way there'll be much lining left - if it carries on like today, I'll have no uterus left !


----------



## kezza_1980

aye hopefully when he nearing end i will start listening her lol 

and a day off for scan countdown begins xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Haha incy!! I here you   that's exactly how I remember it, horrible!! Deffo not a time for white trousers!! That's how I've been for the last week too so you ain't alone there  

Hope everybody has a good weekend xx


----------



## Springhopes

thanks for all your support as it gives me a warm feeling inside.. =)

Hi GemH
I am  looking to store my eggs for future use but I have rang 7 clinics in London today and 5 already said no, 'not over 38 or 40 years old but they have offered a one hour consultation to discuss other options around £150 - £180).

I was reluctant to use donor sperm to do a cycle as I have read in the past that the donor might want to make contact with the 'baby' or have access.  And I don't know them etc.. And I have yet to look into donor sperm in great details as I see on the clinics their is a waiting list of one year. But fro
m reading other posts, there might be a better chance to get donor sperm inject into my egg and inplant? 
I have rang CRM and they were very helpful but again they don't store eggs for over 38.. 

I have read there are countries outside the UK that will do it but I am so nervous of that.. as I have only started my research this week and feel time is ticking.. 

Hi melloumaw
Thanks for the links - it will save me a lot of time googling =)
x

Hi bambibaby12
Thanks for the useful info, I will have another look at the forum and repost it and also each clinic support forum.

Hope
x


----------



## vickym1984

Springhopes-If you actually use donor sperm through a clinic then the donor has no right over the baby. The child (if you tell them they are donor conceived)  will have the right to get identifying information on the donor from the HFEA when they reach 18, but the donor can not get identifying info on the child x


----------



## Springhopes

Hi Vicky
I really appreciate your reply,s I have such a long list of things to Google. 
I am now thinking about using donor sperm, but most of the clinics in London has a one year wait list. I am looking to see whether I can use other donor which is not on the HFEA site.
I should be feeling excited about the possibility of making a baby but I feel so tense.. =(
Thanks
Hope


----------



## vickym1984

Have you asked on the Single womans board or donor sperm board as they may have some more answers re that part x


----------



## Springhopes

Good point. I will have a look at the single mum's site, once I have read through the London forum (doing well - on page 2 now =)
x


----------



## incywincy

Speinghopes, there's lots of info on the donor sperm section. You can buy sperm from other banks not just the clinics, it's a bit dearer and your child might have more difficultly contacting the donor but it's an option to look into. 

Even if you waited a year for it, it would be better to get on the waiting list now and end up not needing it because you meet Mr Right than waiting for him to no avail, only to then go through the long waiting list. 

Bambi, definitely not white trouser day! For once I am not complaining! 

Kezza, yeah I would start just before he finishes his donations to email and remind them he's nearly done. I find that if you don't ask you don't get, with them sometimes. 

Is tiredness a symptom of DR or am I just being a lazy cow? I feel really sleepy early every evening. Only got up as had to inject.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-tiredness definely a sign, when I was d/r last cycle I would have a nap every day nearly when I got in from work. This tiem round I nap most weekday mornings as I have ME anyway, so didnt see as much change


----------



## Springhopes

Hi Vickym
I am sorry to hear you have ME =( Can I ask whether the treatment you had has effected your ME ?
x


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes very much so incy will definatly do it, I am tired all the time now so god help me when I start lol 

Vicky are you going to do an early test tomorrow or are you going to hold out xx


----------



## vickym1984

Springhopes-The down reg did a bit, but it picked up by the time I started stimms. Luckily I work from home , self employed (book keeper) so I juggled things around and took some time off when I needed to, my husband knows book keeping as well so he could help out

I did a sneaky early test this morning, BFN so far, to be honest I 90% expected a BFN at this early stage.  , just wanted to confirm the trigger was out of my system.


----------



## incywincy

What is it Vicky, 10 days after EC?  Still quite early, so I agree, a BFN is still very likely at this stage.  I think your heart still drops a little when you see it though, that 10% that was hoping.  What are you going to do now, regular tests or wait until OTD?  I was a terrible early tester with my IUIs, but for some reason I'm more scared this time around and I worry that there'll be a chemical pregnancy.  

Interesting to know that tiredness is a sign in DR, I only expected it in stimms.  I'm off work after next week, which is great, means I can spend my stimms time on the hot water bottle and eat lots of protein and rest up!  With any luck, EC will be right at the end of my holidays then I'll take two weeks sick leave and get nearly a month off work!  

I am assuming I will be starting stimms straight away though, might have to wait for my recipient.  The nurse did say it was unlikely, though I don't know why.  Surely it's 50/50 who'll be ready first?  Unless she knew my recipient's cycle was ahead of mine?


----------



## incywincy

Oh yeah, and what happened to the bubbles?  I went to give someone some and they've gone!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Probably regular tests as I have quite a few of them, and if it is a BFP it'll be interesting to see when it first shows, and I feel, for me, slightly easier if it does end up being a BFN, if I haven't build up to a particular test date, horses for courses x


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - glad u mentioned the bubbles... I wondered that too,


----------



## incywincy

That's how I saw it last time around, Vicky, almost break the news to yourself gently.

Bambi, someone has asked in tech support so we should find out soon.


----------



## kezza_1980

I think that's the way I would do it x


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Vicky I really hope you get your bfp soon 

When I had my egg share consultation the other day the Dr suggested that if all went well I could hope to start treatment in May. I've been taking vitamins and folic acid for a while but I'm just wondering if I could be doing anything else. I think when you're stimming you should up your protein intake and drink milk etc (please correct me if i'm wrong!), is there any point in doing that now or am I wasting my time?

thanks x


----------



## vickym1984

Flipper-Glad your appt went well, did you have bloods taken etc?  I would say anything you can do to eat healthier will help x


----------



## kezza_1980

Flipper has Vicky says just eat healthy I am going to be around may or june as  well xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks Vicky and Kezza, look forward to hearing all your news and would be great to have someone to cycle with so fingers crossed

Guess I'll try and start increasing my protein a bit and be healthy xx


----------



## kezza_1980

No problem hun my DH is sperm sharing aswell so we have to wait for him to finish before matching x


----------



## incywincy

I wouldn't worry about eating tons of protein right now, but make sure you get your recommended daily amount.  It does need upping in stimms.  For the past year I've been taking a conception multi-vit which has folic acid in and I took a variety of other things but my consultant told me to stop taking them.  However, he did say to start taking Omega 3.  It has to be from fish oil, not fish liver oil as the liver has stuff in bad for babies, in the same way as you can't eat pate when pregnant.

And just so you know if you don't already - in down regging try to get lots of milk, yoghurt etc for calcium, as DR mimics menopause and you're at risk of osteoporosis.  I was concerned about the amount of hormones in milk so I switched to organic.

Try not to take them multi-vit etc at the same time as tea & coffee, it hinders absorption.


I am tired today, got up early to take DW to work and fell asleep again.  Have woken up to find AF has started again in earnest after it's usual 12 hour break and it's as heavy as it was the other day, if not heavier.  No wonder I'm tired!  Am expecting a nice thin lining on Thurs with all this.

Anyone up to anything exciting?  I'm hoping the mother in law is going to feed the kids dinner which will save me shopping & can take the dog out in the car for a nice long walk instead.  That's the highlight of my weekend!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy poor you but it is definitely looking good for Thursday, I am having a lazy day had a booming head for last 2 days  so not been in the mood for anything so plenty of water drinking for me, Think it because I have cut caffine out in prep for everything xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh yeah, I felt a bit rough when I gave up caffeine.  Was glad I did it well in advance though, wouldn't like to try it at the same time as down regging, in case I got double the headaches!  Am not getting them much now, DR symptoms are minimal really.  I'm so glad I didn't get the raging PMT DW and I were both dreading!

Enjoy your lazy day!


----------



## kezza_1980

I am going yo show my DH that cause he thinks its easy considering he does  not drink hot drinks he is judgemental sometimes lol glad your symptoms have calmed down


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I thought it was common knowledge!  I now get headaches if I drink caffeinated coffee as I'm not used to it.  Makes me pee like a racehorse too.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol funny


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Hope you aren't in too much pain, like you said, at leats you know your lining will be nice a thin for baseline, ans fingers crossed you can start stimms that night x

How was everyones weekend? Mine was good, not done too much x


----------



## incywincy

There's not much pain to be honest, so that's good, thanks Vicky.

I've tried to do stuff this weekend but failed.  The little room that will be the nursery is full to the brim of junk we dumped in there when we moved, but every time I look at it, I can't find homes for the stuff.  Partly because one room isn't finished downstairs which is having a knock on effect all over the house and I haven't got the motivation to sort it.  So I've sort of faffed around all weekend doing things that sort of don't really have any impact on the overall disorganisation.


----------



## vickym1984

You will get there eventually with the tidying. Our room is a right mess atm, and I need to sort it out this week really


----------



## GemH

Morning girls.. Hope you are all ok and had a lovely weekend. Had a busy weekend and now getting ready to go to work (no rest for the wicked)  Hope you all enjoy your week ahead. Scans/apps and testing (vicky) fc.

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning Gem, Monday mornings come round way to fast enjoy your day xx

AFM doctors appointment not feeling well at all think its the caffeine but DH is panicking as per  xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks incy that's a great help xx


----------



## GemH

Bless you Dh kezza. Mines the other way around.. Too calm and layed back about things. Hope your feeling better soon. Hopefully it is just the caffeine taken effect and its making you feel unwell. I only drink tea, tend to have 1 in morn and 1 in afternoon but really thinking whether I should just stop altogether.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Hope everybody had a fab weekend, why does Monday always come so quickly?? 

Nothing new for me just trying to focus on my holiday next week, least that's going to clear 3 weeks of me waiting around for my hysteroscopy & hoping that I will have decided then when I want to cycle again.., I still am not sure whether to wait 3 bleeds or do I leave it longer?? 

Incy how are you?? Think I missed when ur scan date was?


----------



## GemH

Hi bambi hun, how are you feeling?  

Yeah least your holiday will take away some time and give you a little break, maybe that's what you need. What date do you go?. Hmm tough 1, depends how you feel personally i think. I'm very impatient and like to know im doing something so I'd prob cycle after 3 periods, or as soon as the clinic let me. But that's just me. If you feel you want to have time out than wait a little longer and when your ready your know hun.

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Welcome mazza that appointment will soon be here it is an exciting yet nervous time gd luck xx


----------



## vickym1984

Welcome Mazza 

Bambi-No advice on how long to leave it, up to howyou feel and what you caa cope with x

Kezza-hope GP appt goes ok 

Gem/Flipper-Hope you ladies are ok x

I tested yesterday and this morning and it looks like a BFP here.  Cautious still as OTD is wednesday, but its getting darker x


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations vicky that's brilliant news, am so so happy for you xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi mazza, good luck for your consultation x


----------



## GemH

Welcome mazza. It really is exciting starting out. What clinic are you hoping to egg share at?

Ahhh vicky that's great, so happy for you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thankyou ladies xx


----------



## incywincy

Eeek Vicky! That's great to hear!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi mazza - welcome to the madness!! Good luck for your appt xx

Vicky  that's fantastic!!! Great news for a Monday morning  

Re me and cycling, the clinic said I can go on my next bleed so that would be 2 but I just don't want to rush it.. Plus got to wait for this hysteroscopy first and we aren't back from hols until 17th April so that will already be around day 18/19 of my cycle so can't start DR then.?? Think I will just let things happen and then start again after 3/4 bleeds??

Gem - we go next Friday... Can't bloomin wait now, think it will be just what I need to clear my head  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thankyou ladies xxx


----------



## GemH

Yeah bambi after your holiday your prob feel better and will know if you feel ready to start on that cycle or whether you want to wait. Jealous that your having a holiday   wish I was off somewhere for afew weeks. Xx


----------



## welshginge

Ahh keep losing posts! Hello everyone.

Vicky - that's fantastic news!!!

Mazza - welcome, I am using donor sperm & at Care too (notts). Best of luck.

Bambi - enjoy your hols!

Got my scan & bloods appt on weds. Hope I can share but nervous about it all too.


----------



## GemH

Welsh good luck for weds.. Nervous but exciting feeling aint it.. So strange lol. I'm sure your be fine. Gl xxx


----------



## welshginge

Thank you Gem x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi mazza I use care manchester too there lovely  

Bambi thats good news and yep jealous about holiday xx

Vicky congratulations here is hoping for darker lines everyday xx

Incy hope all is okay 

Hello welshginge 
AFM docs appointment went well mixture of stress an coming off caffine so just gonna ride threw it now xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

HI girls, been lurking again. 

Bambi huge hugs hun and lots of   for your next cycle  Have a nice relaxing break, you deserve it  

Vicky fantastic news and fx OTD is official    

Incy gl with your DR  

Good luck for wednesday welsh  

Hi everyone else. I can't keep up with everyone lol.


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-Thanks hun, hope you are keeping ok

Welshginge-hope scan/bloods go ok on weds 

thanks Kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I can imagine it can be but any questions write them down ready for the appointment or ask in here x


----------



## welshginge

Kezza - I'm dreading coming off caffiene. I tried it a couple of weeks back & I was tolerating a massive headache then DS got taken into hospital so was back on it just to feel normal! Scary what it does to you! How long  you been off it?

Mazza - it is overwhelming but when it comes to it, it's a stage by stage process so doesn't feel as bad. You have to trust the clinic are doing it right - which they want their success rates to be the best so they will. I couldn't fault Care last time! Have you read any of the diaries on this site - they can often explain IVF in much more realistic terms than the professionals.


----------



## kezza_1980

This is my 3day now says can last 7 days countdown begins rather do it now has when start work would not cope 
Hope your DS is ok x


----------



## welshginge

He's fine thanks. Best of luck with the headaches but it'll be worth it! I may cut down to every other day & see how that goes. I love diet Coke though!


----------



## GemH

Welsh I love diet coke too.. I managed to cut it out when I did cycle in jan/feb but as soon as it got canceled I went out and brought a can lol. They do a caffeine free one but I'm not sure whether its just the same really. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I bloody hope it is worth it lol xx


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies how are we all?

I woke up today with an upset stomach and having to keep rushing to the loo sorry tmi lol but it's all down to me worrying about my appointment Thursday. I know it's only a follow up and nothing's being started or done then but I'm so worried about it.. Scared of what we will be told or how much higher my stimms is going to be etc etc. nervous wreck ha ha.

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww Gem, I would be the same big   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem     Can understand the nervousness xx


----------



## GemH

Thank you both. Such a horrible feeling. Just hope things will be better 2nd time around. Dreading going in the clinic though. It's 2 days away and in worrying already haha xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Called my clinic, no slapped wrist for testing early lol. Scan booked for 11th april x


----------



## GemH

That's great vicky. Roll on 11th April x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - Awwh hunny, don't be scared but completely understand your butterflies, hope it eases soon xx

Vicky - amazing u have your scan date!! Congrats!! So so pleased for you xx


----------



## GemH

It's a horrible feeling. I know I'll be bricking it in the car on the way down Thursday morn but also this excited feeling to know we could be possibly starting again real soon. How are you feeling bambi? All sorted for your holiday? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky  great news on your scan date hun        x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - yeh I'm ok for hols, did some shopping at the weekend and all set, just need to finish work now, that can't come soon enough, I'm just feeling exhausted at the moment...
Also wish that all these progesterone symptoms/side effects would bugger off, just want to forget about my BFN now, this is deffo the worst bit, still having twinges n back ache etc and knowing its not worked!! 

What times ur appt on Thursday??xx


----------



## GemH

Glad to here your all sorted for your hols. It will be just what you need to chill out and relax. Aww bless ya  must be horrible. Do you know how long the progesterone symptoms last for? I hope they disappear soon.. U dont need or want the reminder of it all. Feel for you hun.   xx

My appointments at 12 o'clock Thursday xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know, I might ring the clinic but don't want to sound like a moaner... I've not taken them for over a week now?? Like you said, it's just a reminder of what might have been 

Right, I'm off taking my fat **** for a run.... Catch y'all laters, just wanted to warn you all in case you thought it was an episode of Eastenders on the tv  xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah give them a call hun.

Ha ha enjoy your run.. Xx


----------



## incywincy

I heard you from here Bambi!  Just kidding!  Have you googled how long the progesterone effects should last?  Not really what you need when you're trying to move forward.

Gem, I hope the appointment goes well on Thursday, would be great if you could get started really soon!

Vicky, how exciting, you've got your scan booked already!  How are you feeling?  

Welcome, Mazza - I can't read all the way back, which Care are you at?  I'm at Mancs, I'm guessing you might be if your other option was Hewitt.  I didn't go with Hewitt because when I emailed them a question I got a standard response asking me to phone and I'm phone shy so I prefer to do as much by email as possible.  I know that sounds like a petty reason, but it was just my gut instinct!  I think they are more expensive too.

Kezza, how's the withdrawals going?

Welsh, how are you, bet you're looking forward to tomorrow.

Kaitlyn, hi, how are things with you?

Hope I didn't miss anyone!


This week is dragging for me.  Work is almost too easy, it's not distracting me enough to pass the time.  I do like to moan, don't I    It's not that bad really, I'm just not good at keeping my mind off things.  Buserelin is giving me few side effects which I'm pleased about, think I've had a lucky escape there.  I have told one of my 2 line managers about taking time off, the one I was nervous about speaking to and she was fine, told me to take as long as I need and let her know if I needed any special considerations when I returned.  

I feel like a kid before Christmas at the moment - just want to go to bed early each day to make the time pass more quickly!


----------



## bambibaby12

Haha incy, don't worry, I already know I am a vessel at the moment, although I went to slimming world on thurs and had only put on 2.5lbs during tx. So at least I don't have a BFN and loads more pounds on my **** to make me feel even worse  
Think I will call the clinic tomo, although now I'm wondering if it could just be ovulation on this next cycle and that's what twinges are?? Who knows, just wish I knew what was going on in my body these days!
I did ask yesterday and sorry if I've missed ur post again but when is your baseline scan?? I know what u mean about early bedtimes, I always do that if I'm excited about something.,,  what are we like, kids at heart


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh I do love that **** icon...,

**** **** **** **** **** 

 wow I seriously need to get out more


----------



## incywincy

Haha bambi, it is nice and bouncy!

+2.5lbs doesn't constitue a vessel really, think you're being a bit harsh on yourself there.  You'll run that off in no time!  I'm managing to maintain well, despite all the milk I'm drinking, and shovelling several kilos of chocolate in my face this weekend.

I'm sorry, I did see that you'd asked about my baseline but I've been jumping on on my phone and haven't managed to reply and keep up with people well.  My baseline is on Thurs, I'm really hoping it's all clear and I'll be able to stim straight away.  The nurse didn't seem to think I'd have to wait for my recipient so I think she might be waiting on me.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello incy glad the talk went well    x

Seems I am nearly done hardly a twinge today up until 4 then it hit hard least I had a good head while doing interviews


----------



## bambibaby12

Well good luck for Thursday, I'm sure you will be fine and get that green light for stimms!! 

Kezza - are you not feeling too well?? 


AFM - all my vitamins arrived today so DH and I are going to be rattling around the place soon. He looks at me like I'm trying to poison him or something  
Run went well considering I haven't exercised since beginning of Jan. did 4 miles cross country run with the dog then met my friend and did another 3 mile walk with her so dog and bambi are wacked now. Time to relax in the bath before dinner, already feel better now I'm back exercising!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I have given up caffeine so had major head aches   today has been my best day so who knows tomorrow I may be totallyheadache free xx

I feel tired just thinking of your run ne and DH not been gym for 3 weeks xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh kezza   I only realised you had to give up caffeine when I went for my teaching appt the week before I started DR, I cut down to 2 a day then when DR stated I went to decaf completely so I didn't ever know if my headaches were DR related or caffeine withdrawal, it was bloomin awful though and wouldn't fancy that again. Least you are starting now so it won't be a double whammy when tx starts!
Gosh we IF ladies really are the healthiest around, 

Yeh the gym thing has been killing me, missed it loads and it just makes u feel so much better, that little part of me thinks surely that's a good thing even though the clinic told me I was doing too much before. Should have been doing Edinburgh marathon in may but put that idea to the back of my mind so I am trying to compromise 

Is your DH not goin to the gym for tx reasons too? xx


----------



## kezza_1980

To be honest bambi he is but he has been a saint all his life unlike me but we do it together to encourage each other
I will get my ass back there this week but think I have put on when I go to get weighed this week xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, did you have interviews today, how did they go?  Glad the headaches are subsiding.

Bambi, I've cut down on vitamins after a year of taking them!  My consultant said to stop taking them.  I didn't at first, but once my supplies started to run out I just stopped buying them.  I'm down to pregnacare and omega3 now though really i want to start the royal jelly and co q10 again.  He said I shouldn't take them but he didn't really say why, whether they were actually detrimental or a waste of money.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes hun, I should have started the one in south manc yesterday but financially was not worth it so today had phone interview for affront of house job in city centre will find out monday if I got threw to the face to face and 2nd one was call centre in salford quays and find out tomorrow I told that one about treatment and they said they would support me threw it


----------



## rockandrose

Hello ladies, mind if I join in? We are in the same situation as Mazza - first appointment on the 9th April! And also considering egg sharing. Weird coincidence. I would really appreciate any advice about what to expect, what to ask etc. Thanks


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi rockandrose

I'm not sharing anymore due to my low amh levels but have stayed on this board for the support and to keep upto date with these lovely ladies.
Sorry I can't answer your queries but sure someone else will be along soon to help out & good luck and keep us posted with how u get on xx

Kezza - that's so good you go together, my DH is an exercise hater, he just doesn't get it   
Good luck for your interviews hunny. I was at Salford quays yesterday as one of our offices is there 

Incy - very interesting what you say and in a way I do kinda agree. My opinion is, if your diet is good and healthy you should get all you need from food so part of me says it's all a waste of money BUT I'm kinda desperate right now so willing to try it.... It kinda makes me feel better too, it's my mind that needs working on really


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I'd definitely keep taking them if he just said they were a waste of money, because I've read good things on them, but when I asked if they were bad for me he just said I didn't need them.  I think I might take up the royal jelly again for stims, I don't think it's bad, I reckon he just thought they were a waste.  And I have a HUGE jar in the drawer!

Kezza - I hope you get through with one of them, are they nearer than the other one?

Rockandrose, ask what their criteria for egg sharing is, ask roughly how long it will take.  I had to wait quite a while until they found a recipient to match me with, as there were more donors than recipients but other clinics have it the other way around.  Egg sharing has a much higher success rate than IUI but is more invasive - not much more expensive though, so it works out better value in a way.  Also ask what blood tests you need - for either treatment, get a proper list of them and see what you can get your GP or sexual health clinic to do for free, will help keep the cost down.  Also, if there are any genetic conditions in your family history ask if they will be a barrier to you sharing - certain things will prevent you from being able to share as they won't want to pass them on in donor eggs.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes incy obviously to get to town is the easiest option but the other is  only 15 -20mins drive  I am in north Manchester so not to bad from where I amx


----------



## vickym1984

Gosh you ladies were chatty yesterday   
Incy-Good luck tomorrow for baseline, I will keep an eye out for your post x

Bambi-Well done on the run,    and your OH looking at you like you are trying to poison him with the vitamins 

Kezza-Hope you are headache free today x

Rockandrose-welcome hun, hope the time goes quick for you till your appt x

Gem-Good luck for your appt tomorrow x

Welshginge, Mazza, Kaitlyn (hope I havent forgotten anyone) Hope you are all ok


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning vicky I have started headache free but I did yesterday till four ish so we shall see ;-) thanks for asking xx
How are you? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

I'm good, caved and POAS again this morning, and there is no denying it, its defintely a BFP for me. Feel excited but nervous at the same time, just hope my wait till my scan goes quick, hoping it will as looking forward to the bank hol weekend for easter soon, and then the week afetr easter (and a bit of the following week) I should be busy with work as start of the month is always busiest for me after month ends


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I am so excited for you vickyso nice to see it work xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun xx


----------



## welshginge

Hello everyone. Got butterflies for my appt this afternoon, either a new exciting process will begin or back to the drawing board (once results are back of course). Starting to worry about my AMH - it was 10.something last time which is to be expected with 1 ovary. Oh well, what will be will be. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck hun fingers crossed xx


----------



## GemH

Good luck welshginge I hope it all goes well today xx


----------



## flipper123

Good luck welshginge x


----------



## Hmd1987

I filled out the egg donation ivf form last night on the Manchester fertility services website...so just waiting to find out when our first consult is. So excited!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hope it comes threw quick


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck this afternoon welsh ginge xx

welcome  HMD xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Thanks everyone   going on hol for 2 weeks in may so hoping we can get all my tests done before and hopefully start treatment when we come back. So broody it's unreal! Not sure I can cope watching one born every minute tonight lol


----------



## bambibaby12

hmd 

Good luck welshginge 

Gem, one more sleep to your follow up, u feeling any better today??xx

Incy - hope down regging isn't killing u too much, fingers crossed for tomorro xx


----------



## GemH

Hey hmd I'm exactly the same with one born every minute, I sometimes cry aswell.. What a saddo ha ha! 

I'm feeling abit better today, looking forward to hopefully getting a start date with afew changes to what I'll be doing this time. We'll see though. I'll update after I've been tomorrow. Prob on way back from clinic as its about 2 hour drive. How are you feeling after your run? I must say you do so well, I started running last year it lasted 2 weeks and me stopping every other minute lmao. Xx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks ladies. Well my scan was fine & they were happy with it. It now rests on my AMH so this time next week we'll know either way. I have to say it felt really good being back at the clinic, got all teary eyed thinking that where DS was made. Soppy bugger.

Best of luck GemH for your appt tomorrow (?)

Hello to everyone x


----------



## kezza_1980

Glad it all went well Welsh ginge xx


----------



## GemH

Aw glad it all went well welsh. Understandable getting abit emotional going back there   I'll keep my fingers crossed for you,   your amh comes back ok next week. Thank you hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

welsh ginge-good luck re your amh, do you have to wait on screening bloods to come back as well or was your son an egg share cycle?


----------



## incywincy

Welcome HMD, hope you get an appointment through soon.  If you don't, give them a call to chase it up.  I chased up my clinic quite a bit for things like that, to make sure I didn't have to wait too long.  Still felt like a lifetime though.

Welshginge, that's great news about your scan, hope your AMH is fine.

Vicky, great that the BFP is holding fast!  It should be a speedy couple of weeks until the scan, though I imagine you'll worry throughout, I know I would.

Gem good luck for tomorrow!

I'm feeling the DR a bit more today, headachey and tired despite lots of sleep this week, and I've developed a metallic taste in my mouth which is rather unpleasant.  I tried killing it with a cupcake but to no avail.  Going to have a garlicky tea and see if that helps!


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all have a fab dayxx
Gem hope all goes well today hun will be thinking of you xx

Incy hope scan goes well and stimms can begin x


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - good luck for your scan today, sure you will be getting the green light to start stimms!! Keep us posted xx

Gem - good luck fr your follow up, make sure u bombard with questions and do not leave there if there is still anything u are unsure of. Hopefully u will get an idea of when u can cycle again too xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning Kezza, hope you have a good day too... Not looking forward to all this snow that's forecast tonight and tomorrow  you're Manchester way aren't you?? I'm supposed to be driving up that way tomorrow


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-GL for scan x

Gem-Good luck for follow up x


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I am if you get stuck you can sleep at mine lol xx


----------



## GemH

Thank you my little lovelies  Hope you are all ok.

Gl for your scan incy xx


----------



## bambibaby12

cheers kezza, I've still got a house in Bolton so will be ok... Gonna try and get my surveys that are booked in tomo done today and head up north later tonight, not a fan on being stuck on the m6 in snow again, last time that happened it took me 9hrs to do my usual 2.5hr journey


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm not surprised your not a fan  bless you hopefully it might not  be bad or not come at all although it is cold  bbbbbrrrrrrrrr lol  good luck though xx


----------



## welshginge

Vicky - my DS wasn't egg share so I guess your right - those bloods too. So many hoops. Although the nurse said it all rested on AMH - oh well we'll see. My follicle count was a lot lower than last time so a bit worried about AMH now.


----------



## GemH

Good afternoon ladies, just came out of appointment. Went through all what happened last cycle. Doctor reckon due to my age and amh being fairly good he knows my body can do better then what it did. So we are changing to short protocol this time with a higher stimulation drug and also changing the drug from merional for gonal f. They want me to take a progesterone tablet for 10 days before and usually start that on CD21 I'm on 24 so just missed out. Due period next week, got to call the nurses arrange what day to take it then end of April when I get next period I start stimms.. Eeeek. Excited and scared.

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem that's fab news huni be your so happy xx


----------



## welshginge

That's fantastic news Gem! Soon you'll be back on that rollercoaster! x


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem xxx


----------



## GemH

Thank you girls  I am so happy, nervous but really excited to get started again. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Brilliant gem!! You will be away in no time and this IS going to work. Remember it's all about finding what works for you, not everybody is the same. Glad they are changing things this time round. Will it be the same does off stimms??xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks bambi, I've got to try think that way. He said I started on 150iu before so this time I'll start off on 225 or 300 depending how my scan goes at the start of cycle. I was glad to him say do short protocol, as I don't feel my body responded to the down reg very well.. It was like it shut my overies down and they just didnt want to start up again lol   Im looking forward to these af's arriving now. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

We will do the af dance lol least you know there is something to aim for again xz


----------



## GemH

Lol yeah thanku kezza  and your right, when there's something to aim for it makes it easier. Something to focus on xx


----------



## incywincy

Well I'm fully down regulated, but my recipient is not. I have to wait at least 3 weeks to find out if she is,. The main worry I have with this is one of my colleagues keeps making stupid remarks about me being pregnant in front of others and I was hoping to hide my stims belly in the holidays because that will just 'confirm' her theories if she sees it. 

I know that seems like a bizarre reason to be disappointed about the wait, but she's had her kids, all 5 of them, and she got the choice to announce when she wants and I'm furious that she seems content to spoil it for me. When I was about to have iui, she basically told a room full of people I might be pregnant soon. When I told her off, her answer was 'well they'll know when you have a huge bump anyway'. I had to get another friend to tell her to shut up. 

I might just while away the time eating prawns and pate and talk about being hungover, throw her off the scent! 

So Gem, looks like we might be stimming near each other!


----------



## kezza_1980

No problem xx
Incy always something to wait for   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem- maybe it was just the prostrap then, I've seen a few ppl moan about it on another thread, deffo a good thing that you are being changed to short, 
Yes we need to do this af dance for you  xx

Incy - can't believe that lady at your work!! Honestly, some ppl are such busy bodies. The moment that every woman dreams of being able to say and she feels she has the right to ruin it!!  
Did your recipient start later than you then or is she just having problems with the down reg?? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-3 weeks from now, or another week from now?


----------



## incywincy

Vicky 3 weeks from now. They didn't say if it's because she's having problems or if it's because she's not started. I would have thought, from being matched until mid-April would have been long enough to fit in 2 cycles, unless she has a very long cycle and is still waiting for her day 21. They said she wouldn't be scanned until mid-April which suggests to me that she has yet to start. 

It's not the end of the world but it's frustrating! And another 3 weeks on buserelin will probably make me mad and make me stab my colleague! 

I was very me-posting before, sorry about the rant! Gem, am really pleased to hear you'll be cycling again soon, just gotta wait for your af? 

Kezza, have you heard about any of the jobs yet?


----------



## kezza_1980

I wont hear about one till mon/tues and has for other im not sure has woman who has final decision is on annual leave and gent who interviewed me didnt know when she was back but apparently will find out either way from them so here's hoping for something tomorrow I am running out of rooms to de clutter although have just stripped kitchen walls lol


----------



## incywincy

I have plenty of DIY and clearing out you can come and do  

I hope you hear soon, something positive.  Is there much out there to apply for?


----------



## kezza_1980

I may take you up on it lol there few I am applying for anything and everything to be honest part time fulltime cleaning reception work call centre somebody must want me lol


----------



## vickym1984

Wonder if she hasn't had a/f and they want to give her a pill to bring it on, and then for her to downreg more? Surely they wouldnt have got you to start down regging until she was starting ?  My clinic puts everyone on the pill when waiting for a match, so they can just stop you all the same day, just as starting or just after starting down reg jabs, so you bleed at the same time


----------



## GemH

Incy your work colleague   I hate people like that, people that can conceive naturally will never understand this roller coaster journey we go on. Feel for you having to put up with that. It's your business to tell not hers. Glad your scan went ok, it's a pity about having to wait though. Hope it goes quickly for you. Yeahhhh we should be stimming around same time I reckon  eek how exciting xxx


----------



## incywincy

Vicky that could be it. I worked out that if she's only just starting out in time to have baseline mid April then she would have only been a few days ahead of me originally so they should have started her then. Assuming a 28 day cycle. So perhaps they are waiting for af. It must be frustrating for her too. I don't mind waiting really, at least I will avoid a Christmas baby - have a few inthe family born around that time and they find it a bit of a bum deal. 

Gem, she doesn't get the treatment thing at all. She means well but I'm not telling her anything anymore. Would rather not have it spread all round the building. Also if it doesn't work, I'd have to put u with the whole staff knowing. I am just lying through my teeth about everything! 

I'm on holiday for 2 weeks of my wait. That softens the blow, will make waiting less painful. Hope it passes quickly for you too Gem! 

Kezza, at least you're willing to try a range of things! Something will come up soon if you cast your net wide enough!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy x


----------



## GemH

Is it just mine or does everyone's say the last commented on any post or start by is array? Lol x


----------



## kezza_1980

Mines the same I thought bloody hell array has been busy lol xx


----------



## GemH

Pmsl kezza     xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I am blonde gem lol xx


----------



## GemH

I am too lol. I did actually think we had a new member on our little board I'm not gonna lie haha! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Enjoyed open evening last night at MFS..they did my AMH blood test then and there, so just need to wait a week for the results. Hopefully it's a good enough score to bd able to donate my eggs...so excited!!


----------



## vickym1984

Glad the opening evening went well HMD xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Glad it went well hmd x


----------



## incywincy

HMD, that was good that they did the AMH there and then, saves you going back another time.  I hope you get the results through soon.

How is everyone else today?  I'm off work for two weeks now, and I am almost wishing them to be over!  I'm just counting down to when my recipient has her scan really, which makes me feel like I'm wishing my holidays away.  I usually love the Easter break because it's the second longest holiday of the year, but without all the faff and work of the Christmas break.  Feels more like Christmas with this bloomin snow anyway.


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning incy I'm finishing decorating the kitchen today bring on my next project x
Hope the time flies for you six weeks will soon be here to enjoy


----------



## vickym1984

Mornign Incy, funny how schools in areas differ. Down here they break up next Thursday x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, the counties either side break up on Weds/Thurs, which means I have 3 days next week at home without the kids as I work outside our county.  Unfortunately, I also have the car in the garage and have the kitchen guy coming to finish off, so it's not like I'm going to have the house to myself or be able to go out and do much.  If the snow's not too bad, DW and I are going to take the train to Liverpool and have a bit of a city day out on Monday.

Kezza, I love the 6 weeks!  It's the only time when I really forget about work, I woke up this morning wondering if I had anything to do for Monday then remembered I'm off, it was bliss.

I think I will take your lead, Kezza and DIY it.  We've been waiting on the kitchen guy for months and once he's done, we can move everything into the right place and get the new bookshelves up, paint the last bits of things, clear out the little room.  I am kind of looking forward to it, I'll have to use the time to keep myself busy rather than loitering on here for 2 weeks making time crawl by.

What are you up to in the kitchen?  Your house is going to be like a showhome soon!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy will take more than me to make a showroom out of this ive sorted all the cupboards cleaned all wood work and painted and varnished now hanging paper shower room next not looking forward to that has its a bit like a spare room haha x


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies, how are we all? Hope you all had lovely weekends xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm ok thanks Gem, busy weekend but nothing exciting really.

How are you?? Did u have a good one??xx


----------



## GemH

Hiya bambi hun, same really. I did go out Saturday night for afew drinks with a friend, but wish I hadn't of as it started to heavy snow lol. Other than being freezing cold and soaking wet from the snow waiting for my Mr to pick me up it was good haha. Not long until your holiday now, I bet your looking forward to it xxx


----------



## incywincy

Hi, quiet weekend here, had to go DIY shopping, not something I really enjoy!  We were meant to be doing DIY today but it just feels too cold. I'm sitting here with tshirt, jumper and hoodie on, with 2 pairs of socks and fur-lined boot slippers but still cold.  Wish the weather would pick up a bit.

bambi, when are you going away?

Gem, nice to get out for a night, shame about the cold though.  We had people over on Friday and DW stood outside smoking most of the night, made me glad I've given up, I can't see why I used to stand outside in the freezing cold smoking! I stayed in and talked to my rather drunken brother in law which was quite entertaining.

Kezza, are you still hard at work in that kitchen?  Our kitchen guy is coming back tomorrow, can't wait to have things finished in there.


----------



## GemH

Hi incy, ooh DIY shopping Im not a fan either lol. It is too cold for any of that I agree, Ive got our spare room to decorate still, which would be in future ( fingers crossed ) baby room. We had it all plastered just got to paint it and I hate painting lol. It prob won't get done for afew months. Tell me about it, my friend smokes and i had to keep going out with her, brrr very cold. I don't blame you sitting in all snuggled up. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sounds like we've all had pretty quiet weekends, I just wanted to hibernate this weekend, far too cold 

Incy- I go away on Friday, so glad I had this booked now, especially given this bloomin weather, it's just boring now eh?? I promise to bring u all back some sunshine 

Gem - has af arrived yet,?? Forgotten if you said u were gonna get going on this next cycle? xx


----------



## GemH

Yes make sure you bring back some sunshine. Where abouts are you going?  I hope you have lovely time, you deserve it  

No af hasn't showed her face yet   she was due yesterday. When she arrives I've got to call the clinic and I think on day 19 I have to take a progesterone tablet for 10 days which I have already got here waiting. Then have af again which should be end of April time then stimms. Its gonna be strange not having to take down reg drug xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Hope you enjoy your hol-where is it you are going again?

Gem-Hope a/f makes an appearance for you x

Incy/Kezza-Hope you are keepimg ok

Hi to everyone else

Just checking in, am ok , just a bit busy this next few weeks with work. Both my 2 major clients know I am expecting now (told them about the treatment due to time off)


----------



## incywincy

Hi Vicky, how are you feeling.

Bambi, deffo bring some sunshine back!  In fact, if you could parcel a bit up and send it straight over as soon as you get there, I don't fancy waiting until you come back!

Gem, do you start stimms straight away with that af in April, or do you wait a while?  I don't know how short protocol works.

I am getting a bit impatient to start stimms.  I had it all planned out so well in my head, I keep thinking how I should have started already and be sitting here with my hot water bottle.  I suppose that's what you get for assuming and planning too far ahead!


----------



## vickym1984

Oh Incy, I bet it must be frustrating, esp with all the wait for a match before that as well.

I am feeling ok, bit tired, but thats it atm, trying to concentrate on things we have planned the next 2 weekends (this weekend fri night we are our for a meal together and sunday we are all at in laws for sunday then following weekend visiting a friend on the sunday) so that the time till my scan on 11th april goes quick


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls!

I'm off to Australia... It's currently 28/29 degrees so yeh I'm sure I can spare some to send you back when I get there 

Gem - hope af doesn't leave you waiting for too long. She always chooses her moments to be a few days late, so frustrating. xx

Incy - I can imagine you're itching to get going, I still can't believe your recipient isn't ready to get going too. I know it isn't always straightforward but 3 weeks just seems like ages. Although I'm sure it will soon fly, especially with these 2 short weeks coming up xx

Vicky - how are you doing pregnant lady?? How are u feeling?? When's your scan again?? Have you told ur family yet?? xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls. 

Sorry didnt reply last night, had a late night. I went to my Dh cousins, she's due to have twins in 2 weeks and she's massive   bless her. 

Glad to hear your doing well vicky. Bet you can't wait for your scan  

Incy, yeah my af in April will be when I start stimms, usually on day 2 the doctor said. Have you just got to keep down regging until you hear from the clinic? 

Bambi Australia how lovely.. Very very jealous right now   enjoy yourself though hun xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Wow, Australia, that will be fab.  I am ok, scan not till 11th april so just over 2 weeks to go.  Yea, both sets of parents knew we were going through treatment, so told them on OTD last week x


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, Australia is lovely, I spent most of a year travelling there after uni, I loved it so much!  Whereabouts are you going?

Vicky, we've got a similar wait time, for different reasons, but I'll just have to try to do the same thing, focus on doing things to get through!  Got some DIY planned this week and DW is off next week so I think i'll plan some days out.

Gem, the clinic is going to phone me in about 2 weeks to say whether she's ready to go and if she is I'll start stimms then.  I really hope she is ready.  As bambi says, it seems like such a long time.  We got matched about 5/6 weeks ago so I don't understand why it's taking her so long.  They said it's because our cycles weren't synched but it seems like such a long time.  I just hope she will be ready when does have the scan.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello all sorry not posted much weekend turned out to be hetic in more ways than one hope everyone is ok 

Bambi very jealous put me in your suitcase lol

Incy hope time flies for you

Vicky 11th will soon be here hun

Gem hope your well
Hello to everyone else xxx
AFM DH just done his 3rd pop so 7 more to go xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi kezza, hectic in a good way?


----------



## kezza_1980

Not really family issues   but trying to stay positive just about to have a job interview xc


----------



## incywincy

Sorry to hear that kezza, hope they get sorted out soon. Good luck for the interview!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy interview seemed to go well ;-)


----------



## incywincy

Good good! Hope you hear soon.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - sounds to me like they made a bit of a mistake and started you a bit early without your recipient??  
But I'm sure you will be going soon and least u know ur lining will be perfect and nice and thin!!
We are off to Perth and then up the West Coast, looking forward to it now 

Gem - gosh you are going to all set for EC before I'm back by the sounds of it... Has your af arrived yet?? Is it 3 weeks for stimms!! Wow I'm so jealous!!!   this all goes smoothly for you, you must be so excited xx

Kezza - yeh hop in luvvie, there's plenty of room  I'm determined not to take my whole wardrobe this time 
Hope you are ok and the family issues aren't anything too bad. Glad to hear its all going well with your DH side of things. When will you hear about the interview?? xx

Vicky - your scan will be here in no time. Hope ur feeling ok. Is it after that scan that they refer you back to your GP??xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yes after the scan I think they give you somethign to give to your doc/midwife. Have already booked my booking in appt for the week after my scan as didn't want to wait in case there was a wait for appointments.  

Glad the interview seemed to go well Kezza

Can't believe it's almost April already


----------



## GemH

Sounds lovely bambi, enjoy it..think of us back here in the cold and snow    I will prob be starting stimms when you get back, depends when this witch decides to show up   I am excited but scared too. Xx

Kezza glad the interview went well and hope things are ok with family issues xx

Incy it does seem like they messed up, what a pain. At least when your recipient is ready your be good to start them stimms. Just a pity you have got to wait. Waiting around its the worst xx

Vicky eeekk exciting. When is you due date? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls thanks for all the messages   will find out Tuesday wednesday if I am through to next round of interviews the next one is with the gm  eeeek lol were going to stay with Dh family this weekend in Liverpool and relax 

Vicky  this year is going way to fast but not complaining has it means we're all closer to our dreams xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh Bambi, the west is lovely!  It's so much more laid back than the east, most people visit that side don't they?  What made you choose to go there?  I thought Perth was a lovely city, it's got a lovely big park overlooking the city, Kings Park I think it's called.  Aww, you're making me want to go back!  I always say if we win the lottery, I'll take DW round Australia.  Well jel right now!

Ugh Kezza, waiting to hear is awful.  With the jobs I go for, you hear on the same day - sometimes you all sit waiting in the staffroom after interviews while one is plucked out as the winner.  It's kind of awful but at least it's quick.  I hope you get through to the next round.  It's like a game show!

I think this year is going fast because we're all wishing time away!  I'm glad it's nearly April.

I dunno if my clinic has messed up, or if she's just on really long cycles or something, perhaps she had to wait ages to get AF to get to start on day 21.  But like you say, I will have th thinnest lining ever anyway.


----------



## kezza_1980

I know incy it is like a bloody game show  

I agree we definitely wish the time away x


----------



## welshginge

Hi ladies.

Bambi - enjoy your holiday - your so brave going all that way on a plane, I'd need valium!
Kezza - Best of luck, fingers crossed you get that job.
Incy - More waiting! Hope your coping ok.

AFM - I'm anxious about getting these flaming AMH results back. Sooner the better, I'd forgoton the torture of waiting. Don't know how I managed 4 2WW's!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning welshginge thanks for your good luck wishes x
You do forget the waiting till you start again hope they come threw soon x


----------



## incywincy

Welsh, how long do you think they will take?

The waiting is so frustrating, I'm not a good waiter for anything.


----------



## Hmd1987

Just had my first smear test, was pretty painful  but hopefully next time it won't be like that now it's done

Calling MFS tomorrow to find out my AMH results, hoping I have got avoid enough 'score' to be eligible for egg sharing


----------



## incywincy

I didn't enjoy my smear test either (mind, who does?!), but I found other internals easier than that, including my iuis.

Good luck with your amh result, do you know what level it needs to be at?


----------



## flipper123

Hi hope everyone is ok, good luck to welshginge and hmd for your amh results, I was nervous about mine too! Still waiting for the ret of my egg sharing tests to come back, my blood group and cmv are back, turns out I'm AB Rh negative which is the rarest blood group, hoping that doesn't affect anything! X


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd think it will be more about getting use to them smear test's and good luck with your amh 
Hello flipper im rh neg too and didn't affect me last time x


----------



## Hmd1987

They said I have to have a score higher than 16? Hopefully I do then we can get our first consult sorted

I knew smear test would be uncomfortable, just wasn't quite expecting how painful it would be (I'm usually quite good with pain too)

Fingers crossed


----------



## incywincy

Mazza, I'm with care Manchester. You're where I was 4 months ago! Getting started is such a long slow process. It feels like forever when you're waiting for things. When is your appt? 

Well we have a fully functional kitchen now! 1 year after we bought the house. So now we can get everything else moved into place and sort out the spare room!


----------



## incywincy

Yes, I'm hoping they start stimms that week, it does seem forever away!


----------



## incywincy

Yeah it's not been too bad, occasional headaches but water does seem to cure it. It does feel like you'll never get there, the worst bit is waiting for the match as it's indefinite. It took 3 months from first consultation to be matched, had other appts n beteeen though.


----------



## incywincy

Just had a really horrible jab. No in terms of pain r anything, I just lost the nerve to do it. For the last week or so it's been mentally hard to do it. I'm not massively bothered about needles usually and I have been doing so well with them but tonight it took 20 mins of hovering the needle over me then taking it away and alternating between giving myself a pep talk or a good telling off. Stupidly, when I did do it, it was so slow and hesitant it did hurt! I hope I can get over it, don't want to go through that every evening. 

ETA rather than posting for a 3rd time in a row!: I think it's because the excitement has worn off. I was getting through them with a nervous excitement and now I'm on hold it's gone. So tomorrow I need to try to get a little excited for ivf before I try to jab.


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. 

Mazza - good news on FSH!
HMD - best of luck for AMH results.

Incy - I had a few jabs like that - a total mental block. Imagine holding your lovely little baby, did the trick for me.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## welshginge

Well, it's with a heavy heart I say good bye. My AMH is too low, didn't even ask the number. I feel sad & not sure if I can even afford my own cycle. I know how very lucky I am to have DS & will always cherish him, my little miracle.

Thanks for all the support you've given me. Best of luck to all of you x


----------



## flipper123

Really sorry welsh hinge, I hope you can find another way x


----------



## flipper123

Sorry welsh ginge not hinge! X


----------



## GemH

Welsh I'm so sorry  I hope you find another way. Cherish your little miracle. Big hugs   xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sorry to hear that welsh ginge... Fingers crossed you are able to get something sorted and good luck xx


----------



## kezza_1980

sorry to hear that welsh ginge hope there is some way you can go forward and if not then has you say cherish every moment with your DS xxx


----------



## incywincy

Sorry to hear that, welshginge.    I wish you all the best, whether it's finding another route or focusing on your lovely little boy.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy how you feeling today xx


----------



## incywincy

Full!  I stuffed my face today, bad me.  This is what happens when DW goes to work and leaves me alone...  Apart from that, okay.  How are you?


----------



## vickym1984

Welsh Ginge


----------



## kezza_1980

Im good looking forward too a weekend break with the inlaws   I lost 2lb this week slimmer of week as well shoved my certificate up on show lol


----------



## incywincy

Ooh well done! Have you much to go to get to your target? Are you being sarcastic about the weekend? Or do you actually like them? I'm having a quiet one, DW is working. Easter has no significance for me, I've always been off for two weeks around it, except when I was at uni & was a checkout chick & had to work through it. So I've never had the 'four day weekend yay' feeling about it. I've bought the step kids enough chocolate to stop them mithering but apart from that, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## kezza_1980

Id say another stone I be happy   and yes do like them dont see them enough them being in liverpool us in Manchester we got all the eggs an treated myself too a creme egg nom nom ...... I need one of them quiet weekends


----------



## GemH

Morning girls, period still aint here, 5 days late and tested this morn in case but knew i wouldn't be pregnant. Even though I had a bleed 6 days after the cancelled cycle it's no nowhere to be seen. Do anyone know if this is normal? I hope it hasn't messed my whole cycles up, I was very regular at 28-29 days.. Grrrr just want her to arrive to I can start next cycle  

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem is this your first bleed following your "cycle bleed"? I think it is normal, can be very short or very long. So are you on day 33/34 now? I would perhaps wait until after the bank hol weekend and if still not arrived give the clinic a call.
How is it that af always knows the time to mess us around and not show up on time xxx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah it can take the body a while to settle down after all the drugs. Just when you don't need it though. You should go out for the day, carrying no tampons and wearing white trousers, guaranteed to get it then. 

Bambi, when do you fly out?


----------



## GemH

Yeah it will be my 1st bleed following the cycle bleed I had. Yep day 33, I've never had a cycle over 30 days. 

Incy lol that would probably work. Going out for a meal later maybe I'll leave tampons at home see if that works.  

Have a nice holiday bambi xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Finally got my AMH results...67.3 so I should be eligible for egg sharing . Just waiting on a date for our consultation.

Been spending time this weekend with my 2 week old neice and nephew (twins). Makes it even more exciting


----------



## vickym1984

Gosh HMD that is a good number xx


----------



## incywincy

I think that is high, HMD, so that's good!  I actually don't know my AMH number, I forgot to ask and my clinic are a bit rubbish at giving out info sometimes.  

I hope your consultation is soon.

Hope everyone is well out there!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - sorry for the late reply, I flew out to Oz Friday lunchtime so only just logged back on. We're 8hrs infront of the UK, few heavy drinking sessions have already taken their toll on me, I can't drink anymore  in bed now ready to start tomoro off fresh. Bit of jet lag kicking in now too I think 
Hope all is well with you xx

Gem - any sigh of AF yet??

HMD - wow  that's a really high number, shouldn't have any issues there being accepted to share, congrats xx

Hope everybody is having a fab bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi enjoy your holiday xx

Hmd brilliant result as already said should not be an issue for you at all  

Incy hope your well not long to go x

Gem hope af as reared its head for you xx

Vicky nearly scan date ;-)

Hello to everyone else 

AFM were enjoying a nice weekend in liverpool with the inlaws back to Manchester tomorrow though but beem a welcomed break for us all.


----------



## GemH

Hi everyone, how's all your bank holiday weekends? I haven't done much really, chilling out.

Bambi glad your having a great time, enjoy all them drinks  u deserve it.

Incy I hope the waiting around isn't dragging too much.. Understand how difficult it is when all you want to do is get on with things.

Kezza glad to see your having a good bank hol.

Hmd blimey that is a super amh, congrats.. I'm sure your have no probs 

Vicky when's your due date? So excited for you.

Flipper & welsh hope you are both well.

Afm STILL no sign of af  getting depressing now.. Especially when usually I'm like clock work. I will wait until next week and then if still no sign I'll call the clinic. Xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi!  Having a quiet bank holiday weekend here, just eating my body weight in chocolate.

Bambi, hope you're getting over the jet lag and enjoying yourself out there.

Kezza, sounds like you've had a nice weekend, Liverpool is a nice city.  I should go more often.

Gem, grr at AF!  It's probably just a side effect from your last cycle but what a pain, when you're waiting to get going.

AFM, the waiting isn't too bad really, just enjoying my holiday.  I want time to go fast because I want to hear from the clinic, but that would mean that I have to go back to work and I don't like working so it's kind of taking the pressure off waiting for me, as I know that if time is dragging at least it means it's still not term time, haha!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy like your thinking, yes liverpool is nice we might be moving this way but we shall see


----------



## incywincy

Are you thinking of moving to be nearer his parents?  I only ever go to the city once or twice a year, it's only a short train ride away, don't know why I don't go more often. Probably because if I go to the shops I will spend money haha! I like the museums and waterfront and stuff like that, but there's only so much of that you can do.  I go to Liverpool Pride too, that's a good day out.  Last year was just after my BFN and it was a great way to get back on the booze train!


----------



## kezza_1980

I can imagine I go to Manchester one with my mates love it, and think we just need a fresh start think we will prob go in between like leigh or st helens


----------



## incywincy

Ah, I like Manchester one too, haven't been for a couple of years because it usually takes pre-planning with booking hotel rooms and we haven't been able to commit that early.  They get hideously expensive if you leave it until the last minute!

I don't know any of the places in between Manchester and Liverpool.  Have been to Runcorn once and got ridiculously lost, and the Warrington IKEA and that's about it!  Would you move soon, or wait until after all the egg sharing stuff?


----------



## kezza_1980

Would go threw cycle first see how it goes need a 3 bed house soon either way has son is nearly 15 and nephew 16 so they need yhere own space


----------



## incywincy

Do you think you'll have nephew long term now?

We got a bigger house to fit in the kids plus a baby, but since it's taking longer than I hoped it seems likely that the eldest will be off to uni by the time I move a potential baby out of the cot in our room into a nursery!

To be honest though, housewise, I'm looking forward to the day that #2 leaves as they have the best bedroom, will turn it into a reading room!  Not that I wish them to leave, just I know exactly what that room will become!  It's lovely, south facing, gets lots of sunshine, great view onto the park, lovely sunsets.  Shame that the room never sees daylight, what with the blinds always being closed to create some sort of den of teenage angst.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah he enrolled in college and has no plans to go anywhere his mum has moved and not told us where she gone so surrogate mother duties fall to me. At the minute as well were only 15 min drive to the clinic so makes sense to stay


----------



## incywincy

Well I suppose at least he's old enough to fend for himself a bit, you're just giving him somewhere to live and the usual family support - not like he's a small child who needs lots of looking after.  He must be upset about his mum though.  Be nice for your son to have him around, some teenage company.  They can grunt their unintelligble teenage boy language together. 

And yeah, it seems silly moving from the clinic right now, if you're that close by.  The long drive for me means having to take at least half days off work for clinic consultations.  Which is why I was hoping to have stimms in the Easter holidays, no awkward questions at work to answer.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah can imagine I always assumed you lived near by   
And yep more emotional support he needs son is enjoying it but they both need space cause it gets ugly lol


----------



## incywincy

I live about an hour from the clinic, but then I work half an hour in the opposite direction, so to get back to work takes forever.

I feel so tired today.  We stayed out late at my sister in laws yesterday, I fell asleep on her sofa actually, got woken up at 1am to drive everyone home!  The joys of not drinking.  I can't seem to do late nights anymore, might be buserelin tiredness.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww you best get an early night then tonight then im off home soon Nothing like your own bed


----------



## GemH

Just got to share... I think af is arriving slowly wahoo. Been spotting this morn which usually happens, waiting for full flow hopefully by tomorrow and will call clinic to get started. So happy lol.

Hope you all are ok xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem that's fab news hun xx


----------



## incywincy

Yay Gem! I know you've said before, but does that mean you'll start in this cycle? 

Kezza, sorry I disappeared yesterday, went for a snooze in the bath!


----------



## GemH

It means I have got to take a progesterone tablet on cd19 for 10 days then wait for yet the next period (which should be on time cause of the pills ) and start stimms on that one. Wish I was starting now though lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem at least there os a start for you again xx

Incy no worries least you didnt drown


----------



## GemH

That's right kezza, now at least I have afew dates in mind. I rang the clinic to let them know and they emailed over my treatment plan... It says egg collection approx week 13th May. Oh my god, seems more real now xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning Gem, that is how I cope with waiting every time DH  goes to do a sample I think one more down x amount to go if he is average  as the clinic say's he will be done by 23 rd April so they will have 2 weeks before my AF is due so hoping they can match me quick  enough to go on my May AF has the wait will kill me if I have to go to June lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi there everyone, just wondering if anyone is in a similar situation to me? I'm waiting to egg share at the Lister and just need my chromosome test results before they will match me.

It'd be nice to chat with others who are around the same stage as me as I am going crazy with impatience! 

I'm on the actual Lister thread too, but all the ladies there are quite far ahead of me - they're either already cycling or have completed treatment.


----------



## GemH

Kezza I hope u will be matched and can start on your may cycle. I know too well how all the waiting makes u feel. How many more samples have your hubby got to do now? Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, gem congrats on your match and getting your treatment plan, how exciting! Kezza glad things are going well and hope time isn't dragging too much!
Puglover I'm in a similar situation to you although it looks like my tests have literally just come back and it all looks ok  so waitin for my results and file to be passed to the doctor so they can start the matching process!


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Flipper* - how long did your results take to come back? Where are you sharing (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem he has about 5 more left could be sooner all depends on how much he is  producing xx

Flipper that is fab news hun xxx

welcome pug lover


----------



## flipper123

It was 3 weeks yesterday when I called, most were back within 2 weeks it was jut the cf and karyotype that took at bit longer, I'm at Bourn x


----------



## incywincy

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

DW is on holiday this week so I am not getting as many chances to slob about on the laptop chatting!

Hi puglover, have you looked on the lister thread re. times?  From what I've seen of the Lister ladies tests and stuff come back quite quickly.  I'm with Care and it took 4 weeks for my blood results to come back.

Flipper, good to hear that your results are good enough - one step closer!

Kezza, how is DH finding the donations?  I'd find it very weird to have to go and do that in a clinic, oo-er!

Gem, having dates makes it feel more real!  And now we're into April so it feels closer yet.  


I am really bunged up and wheezy today, not good.  I have had a blocked nose on and off (mostly on) since Christmas.  I don't want to take medications for it now though, so close to stimms.  Wish I'd been to see about it earlier, what with that, toothache (avoiding the dentist too) and worsening buserelin headaches I'm thinking of chopping my head off.  The buserelin is making me more sleepy too, I had a 2 hour nap on the couch yesterday and woke up with a stinking headache, had to resort to paracetamol to help get rid.

Am over my mental block on the injections now, thank goodness.  I have even taken some selfies of me injecting for the scrapbook!  Very awkward to hold a needle in my belly, while trying to breathe the flab in and take a photo with one hand!


----------



## kezza_1980

Think the novelty us wearing off,  tmi sorry but obviously having an affect on our own time as well with him going twice a week yo speed things up but sure we will survive just hope he average has other than that we might be here till christmas she said sone vades there done in 5 visits I cant see this being us were not that lucky 

Incy hope you start to feel better soon I have a cold gift from the mother in law lol I also manage to put on 2lb this week dam chocolates and no will power lol cant even go gym I feel that drained will take dog on long walk though later burn some off


----------



## incywincy

Does he have to abstain to ensure quality? How about telling him that he has to see to you for the time being and you'll return the favour in late pregnancy when you don't feel like it any more?! 

I am back on the porridge and salads now, boo. Have just seen a lovely offer on Groupon for tapas thoug, am so tempted!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes quality 3 day's in between  

Them groupon offers are amazing aint they


----------



## Hmd1987

I am so impatient lol....got my AMH results back last Thursday and the lady at MFS said she would call on tues after speaking to doc about my results, to get my appointment sorted.....it's Thursday now and still not heard anything. I sent an email this morning to the person in charge of IVF with egg sharing...

Desperate to get booked in as we go on hol in 5 weeks and I was hoping to get rest of screening tests done before we go


----------



## kezza_1980

id give them a call as well, don't worry about mithering them they are used to it


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incywincy* - thanks for that. Yes, I'm on the Lister thread and the average seems to be about 3 weeks. But I'm sooo impatient and the days seem to be dragging so slowly. Really don't think I could wait 6 weeks (which is the maximum wait time they quote). But I guess it'll take as long as it takes.

*HMD* - I would definitely call too. Especially if it's to book your consultation appointment. What was your AMH result?

*Kezza* - I'm sure everyone else already knows this, but why is your husband doing so many SAs?!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi pug lover,  we are egg sharing and sperm sharing as well has initially they thought I would mot be able to so sperm share was another way to try so when I got a call 1 week later saying I could they got it wrong we decided to still continue doing both


----------



## Hmd1987

Finally got appointment!!!! 1st May and they will do the counseling, docs appointment, blood tests and the ultrasound all on the same day.

Can't wait!!


----------



## kezza_1980

That will fly by


----------



## incywincy

Great news hmd, and even better that they're doing them all in one day.


----------



## kezza_1980

Dh has been to donate today they reckon 5 more visits but want him to only come once a week has he not getting has muh good sperm on second visit which will push us back to 7th may so prob won't cycle till june however emailed donation team telling them what he been told see if they can start matching me soon so could possibly go may


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, it would be good if you could start earlier, at least get the ball rolling ready to start when he's finished if nothing else.

Puglover, I was so utterly impatient when I was waiting for stuff.  The worst was waiting to be matched which can take a while at my clinic and I drove myself insane with waiting.  You think you can't possibly wait that long but somehow you do, because you have no choice.  Just before I got matched, I was about to give up and I'd started looking into flights to Copenhagen to try IUI once more.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well I am stil confused 2bh she said in first sentence when he has finished and in next line when nearly done so im still at a loss


----------



## incywincy

Hmm, that's not helpful!  Was that when you spoke to them or in reply to the email you said you'd send?


----------



## kezza_1980

In reply to email bloody frustrating it is lol


----------



## incywincy

Yes it is!  Perhaps ask for further clarification?  Sometimes you get conflicting information, it's difficult.  I don't think they realise how we scrutinise every word and try to plan ahead based on what they say!


----------



## kezza_1980

I did send another but no reply will pm you the message tomorrow when im on laptop


----------



## incywincy

Okay, I won't be online as much as DW and I are doing stuff, but I will check on my phone.


----------



## kezza_1980

No problem hun whenever you get chance im off to bed now have a nice day


----------



## Puglover1980

Incywincy - they've indicated that it should be really quick to match me (like, a matter of days). Any idea why it took so long for you? My clinic says anything from a couple of days to a couple of weeks is normal. I guess it depends completely on the recipients they have at the time, and whether they're ready to start etc.

Bet you're glad you didn't end up going down the IUI route again - I know it can work, but the success rates are so low. We have totally by-passed that step - I figured that if doing things the old fashioned way (but with medication) isn't working, IUI probably won't either (especially as I know my DH can get me pregnant - it's not like it's an issue of hostile CM or poor sperm or anything like that).

I don't like wishing the weeks away, but what can you do?!!


----------



## incywincy

My clinic has a high number of altruistic donors since they were able to start offering £750 to them. Apparently lots of single mums started donating for the cash and they have more donors than recipients hence the wait. It was 3 months ait from initial consultation, but some of that time was filled with blood tests etc. Glad to hear you don't have that wait! 

Yeah I tried iui because  it was cheaper and it's a natural starting point really, but the success rates are so low. Got a couple of nice mini breaks out of it though, loved Copenhagen. Once I found out about egg share I immediately abandoned the idea of iuis!


----------



## Puglover1980

Gosh, more donors than recipients! That's quite unusual isn't it? Makes it a bit sucky for those of us who have little choice but to egg share. And it doesn't sound very altruistic if the £750 'compensation' is what's causing that influx of donors. Ah we'll, you've got your match now. So exciting! Lots of luck.


----------



## incywincy

Well I suppose I'm not being altruistic either, I'm doing I for reduced ivf! The consultant didn't seem overly impressed but it's all eggs for ladies who need them, just made my wait a bit longer. I do worry that if I am not successful this time I'll go back to the waiting list before being able to try again. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm still in bed. Got up to make brekkie for hungover DW but back in it now! I haven't been all lazy though, we finally got all the furniture in the right rooms and started clearing out the box room! It's half done but at least we can see the walls now! I wanted all the heavy stuff done before I started stimms. At some point I'll get the rest tidied away then we need to strip wallpaper out and paint. Might delegate that to dw, after all paint has harmful solvents in.  

I wonder how Bambi is doing in oz. Lucky cow.


----------



## GemH

Afternoon ladies.. Is there anyone else getting bored of waiting around? Lol. Today I just feel frustrated with all this waiting. My Dh's cousin had her twins early this morn and it just makes me want this even more. Arghhhh please hurry up time  

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Gem,  I am  now  feel like it is never ending  and my clinic are starting to do my head in  now    

apart from that I am not to bad  plodding along  cold I picked up while in Liverpool  is finally going thank god.


----------



## GemH

Aw kezza how annoying... Do you know if they'll be able to match u in the mean time to hopefully get going in May? Or they just being arses lol. Annoying all this waiting around. 

It's the cold weather we've been having giving everyone colds. Glad ur feeling better x


----------



## kezza_1980

Think if anything  it is  going to be  June has the other half wont be finished untill  around the 6th may  and from what there saying they wont untill he is done or nearly  so cant see me being  matched that quick going off Incy's wait  were at same clinic.

one thing is  I have a new job  start 22nd April so that  is something to countdown till  lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry for not beign round much, but Kezza, what is the clinics reason for this. You are now egg sharing anyway, so your reduced fees, are assumedly based on this, and your husband is just acting as a sperm donor separelty technically, so there should be no reason for them not to put you ahead for matching/treatment, because what he is doing is not really involved in the process, for all he likes (not that he would) he could pull out and it wouldn't affect your treatment as you are egg sharing.  Or am I missing something?


----------



## GemH

Poor u, I hope things speed up for u. Haha least u can count down to new job then, well done by the way 

Vicky hello pregnant lady   when's your due date? Hope ur getting on well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky hello stranger hope all is ok  
he is still classed as  sperm sharing  so  we got more money  off again  but I  cant see why  now he nearly he done they cant try matching me  say when he has 2 visits left he goes every week.
seen  your having scan  this week will look for your update xx

Gem me too hun and I am looking forward to going back  to work  its only  part time  but can still  do treatment along side it  so its all good  xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, fed up of waiting too!  Hopefully though I should be starting stimms this week, so wait nearly over.  It's horrible waiting though, I sympathise with you.

Kezza, congrats on the job!  That gives you a couple of weeks to enjoy the time off knowing that it's not endless.  I was out of work for 8 months a few years back and it was horrible.  Was great for the first few weeks but then the novelty wore off big time.

Hi Vicky, how are you?  Getting used to being pregnant again?

AFM, not much to say.  Back at work, which should pass the day, but the last two days have been really dull.  I just want to get through the next couple of days and hear from the clinic.  I can't even plan stuff at work yet because I don't know when I'm going to be off.  I really hope my recipient is ready, as I want to start stimming soon so I can have a nice break in the middle of term!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy just think I have run out of things to do plus working week should go quicker  they know about my upcoming cycle as well and are happy to work around it   also might be moving so some where new to leave my mark lol 

I hope yout recipient is ready to bet she is has frustrated as you xx


----------



## GemH

Oh that's good incy, I hope she's ready and u can start this week   xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, kezza, she's probably hoping just as much as me!  At least for me I get to spend the next couple of weeks doing scans and things that make it seem like it's moving, I don't think she'll do as much, I know recipients do something to thicken their lining but I don't think it's as intensive as stimming.


----------



## incywincy

Yay!  Starting stimms tonight!  

Annoyingly, my car has chosen now to display the check engine light on the dashboard so I need to try to get it fixed before scans start.  I'd ignore it but last time I did that, it ended up costing me £500.  Mind, I did ignore it for the best part of a year.  

I have been to Asda and bought lots of chicken, turkey and eggs, just downed half a litre of milk.  Not sure if I can manage a full litre of milk a day, but I've been eating Danio yoghurts which are full of protein and calcium so I'm going to subsitute some of the milk for them.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy fab news you sound like your very well prepared 
Hope car does not cost too much to fix


----------



## incywincy

I'm not too concerned about the money, it was only in the shop the week before Easter and they ran a full check on it and said everything was fine, except for a little sensor on the exhaust or something so I'm hoping it's just that.  I am bothered about the inconvenience, I need to cadge a lift to work now and hope it gets fixed quickly as I'm in for a scan next Wednesday.

I don't feel very well prepared, I was going round Asda like 'oh god, need protein, what can I buy?'


----------



## kezza_1980

Aslong has it was not out load lol


----------



## incywincy

Haha, deffo not, it was full of pupils, don't want them all thinking I'm even more nuts!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol just laughed out loud in slimming world so now I be nuts lol


----------



## incywincy

It's catching!


----------



## GemH

Yayyy great news incy. Good luck with them. Not long now until EC and being pupo  xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Gem!

Might take a bit longer to get to EC if I keep messing up the injection like I did tonight!  I've got the one where you've got to mix powders with water.  I did all that well and put my injecting syringe on and when I was trying to push all the air out, I kept pushing out loads of solution.  Not just a tiny droplet, but loads.  So I was upset about that.  I need to try not to do that tomorrow, need it all to make the follies grow.


----------



## GemH

I had to mix mine with the water too. And the same happened where I would lose some when pushing the air out. I found pulling the syringe right down after putting liquid in, tapping the needle end of syringe then pushing up to get rid of air worked best.

Hope today's one goes better xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls, sounds like things are moving quickly for everybody now!

Great news incy and will keep everything crossed for you over next few weeks!xx

Gem - great you've got your start dates sorted now, hope all is well otherwise. xx

Kezza. How are you?? Hope all is good xx

Vicky - how's things with your pregnancy? Hope you are feeling ok xx


AFM - got my date for hysteroscopy appt... Just seems that I'm now back in a stupid system waiting... They booked it for mon 15th despite me telling them I was away until 17th, luckily I called yesterday to check and rebooked but now next appt is mon 29th and this is just a consultation so now need to wait for the actual hyst?? Why I've no idea when I've already been told this is what's needed?? Ahhhh looks like my second cycle will be July/August now... Guess the only good thing is it will give us chance to get on a better footing money wise as this holiday is already around £7k with another week so go, it's not cheap out here at all. 

Anyway, just wanted to check in with you ladies and try and have a little catch up, my Internet has been pretty hit and miss out here.

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps - see we've still no bubbles


----------



## GemH

Bambiiii how's the hols? U still not back yet? Lucky git   It's strange your hyst isn't being done on that date and u need a consultation.. Annoying when things just drag out. But at least your on the right path to getting it all done. Enjoy the rest of your break  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all

Bambi great to hear from you hun, everything fine with me thanks glad you have appointment shame its just consultation though 
Enjoy time left on holiday though hun you deserve it and we're all very jealous xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls... This has been just the thing I need to sort my head out and just starting to relax and chill. Would be perfect for baby making but gotta come home next week... Boooo!! Would love to live out here!
Glad all is ok with everybody and we've just gotta keep our PMA high, surely we will get our lucky break soon xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

We will bambi you wait and seeus cousin lives in Perth she loves it out in oz an a girl I cycled with in 05 after she had baby she moved there xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Oh ok, I see. Ours was completely free other than ICSI and HFEA fee, so wouldn't discount it any further if someone was sperm sharing as well, so got confused. Hope its sorted out soon for you x

Incy-Fab that you started stimms last night, won't be long now xx

Gem-Hope next 10 days till you start taking the tablet goes quick xx

Bambi-sorry to hear you have a bit of a wait, hope the procedure isn't too much longer after the consultation x

Thanks for the thoughts ladies. Had our scan today (am 7+1 today) and saw a tiny little prawn baby, nice strong heart beat which we heard, and it was measuring correct . Got midwife next thursday and she will refer me re 12w scan x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky wish all clinics did it your way  but nope  however we cant grumble with the reduction we have now xx

so glad your scan went well  so very pleased and to hear heart beat wow that must have been so amazing xx


----------



## incywincy

Managed my injection fine today - I'd forgotten to pull the syringe down to pull the drops in the needle down before pushing the air out. So happier about that! 

Hi vicky, nice to hear from you. Aww, glad you've had your scan. Did you get a pic? I don't think my clinic does pics but you can use your phone to take a pic of the monitor. 

Bambi what a shame about the wait. Perhaps the consultation is about preparing you for it or something? Glad you are enjoying aus. Are you still in the Perth area? 

Hi kezza, hope you're enjoying your last week or two of freedom before the job starts! 

Gem, hope time is ticking away fast for you. 

I've been on the hot water bottle this evening already. I'm not going to overdo it though, am concerned about overstimming as I had 30 follicles when they did the antral follicle count in November. But I thought some early encouragement would help develop lots if even sized ones.


----------



## kezza_1980

Afternoon ladies   

nearly time for a new week ahead for me that is a week closer to hopefully moving forward lol and for us all I guess.

Incy I am  going to enjoy this week more has kids are back in school so peaceful house well if I kick DH out for a few hours it will be anyway haha. Think it's sensible to  not over do it has you had a good count has it was.

AFM well I turned into some domesticated woman in the kitchen yesterday  think I was Ill made cakes  for the lads  made my own butternut squash soup then  went for the syn free slimming world nancho's  which was pretty nice the lads all enjoyed them anyway lol.

hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, i love butternut squash soup.  That and pumpkin soup.  I never really make soup though, I should as I can't stand most of the tinned stuff but I love fresh.

I had a bit of a worry yesterday as I thought my period was starting.  It would have been due now without the drugs, and I started bleeding a bit.  I was at work and couldn't phone the clinic - nowhere private to do so, so I googled & asked on cycle buddies but there were no clear answers.  Fortunately it was just brown blood and the clinic said it should be okay because it's just left over from the last period.  If it turns red I should worry, according to what I've read on google, but it seems to be tailing off.

I've had a quiet week this week as the kids have been at their nan's.  They said when they first went they would only stay a day or two, but she has been feeding them huge fryups every morning and all sort of cakes, biscuits and crisps so they've stayed for a week and half!  They call in to say hi for a bit then go back round to be fed some more!

I've got to say Kezza, you seem to be handling the wait well.  I was terrible when I was waiting, drove myself mad.  

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## kezza_1980

That's what nan's are for incy, hopefully the old blood will soon be gone I reckon you will be fine.
Dunno if I am handling it ok I am just keeping busy in myself so dont have time to think about it lol.


----------



## incywincy

That's the right way to do it really, I'm not good at doing that bit. 

Ironically, after all this time being lazy, now I'm stimming I've been busy all day! DW is in work tomorrow so I plan to be very lazy. With chocolate biscuits.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol chocolate biscuits sounds fab we will be football watching tomorrow and thats about it


----------



## incywincy

I'm not a footie fan. Really dislike the noise on the tv, I take myself off up stairs when it's on! 

Sounds like a relaxing day for you too, unless they lose.


----------



## kezza_1980

I was brought up by my dad so football was part of my weekend since I can remember lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - don't worry about the blood, I had that and like u I panicked but they just said could be left over from what the dr phase was doing, if it gets heavy red then panic 
I'm sure you will be fine with the hot water bottle 
I'm back in Perth now but had been further north the rest of this week, it hit 39 degrees so I'm feeling slightly frazzled right now  can't believe it's almost time to come home. 

Kezza - yeh I must admit its very high on my mind about moving out here, can do as hubs has Aus passport but it's just what he would do for a job as all F1 teams are Europe based & there isn't anything out here. We shall see...
Loving the sound of your soup, butternut squash is my fave too, I will need a soup diet when I get home, feeling like a right bloater at the moment 
Agree with incy too that sounds like you are managing to stay very calm with all the waiting, I'm a nightmare and so impatient... Keep it up  

Gem - not long for you know,   this all goes smoothly for you xx

Vicky. Great news about your scan and glad little bean is growing well.xx


----------



## incywincy

Where did you go up north?  I loved WA!  I spent a lovely relaxing few weeks travelling up the north coast, ended up in Darwin.  I remember Kalbarri, Exmouth, Coral Bay (lovely!) and Broome in particular.  I found my battered old Lonely Planet the other day, with all the places I'd been to highlighted in, made me so nostalgic.    I'd love to do it all again.  When I left, I originally intended to get a career back here and move out there, never happened!  We could probably get work out there, they advertise in my DW's nursing magazines but it's all for odd places in the sticks of South Aus or similar.  If it was just us, I'd seriously consider it, but the step kids are too old to move now, without massive upheaval. 

The bleed is definitely tailing off but I'm really pleased to hear of it happening to someone else.  I googled it and most stuff was people on short protocol complaining that their period hadn't stopped, or people who had bright red during stims and had cycles cancelled, so it's reassuring to hear you had it too and it was okay, thank you.

Kezza my dad isn't much into it either actually, but DW is.  I thought I would avoid the football thing by being with a woman but nooo!  Fortunately we don't have pay TV so it's only when there's a big match on ITV/BBC that I have to hide upstairs.


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi so nice to hear from you again, and yes its defo my fave too although apart from speed soup and butternut squash I not attempted any others yet so its a tbc on that one has I said too incy think its because I am keeping myself busy did feel a bit frustrated last week, but had run out of things to do lol.

Incy I think there are more  and more woman into football  even from back has being a kid their was hardly any women but now there is a lot more


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, it's definitely more popular among women now.  Not this one though!  

I've had a lovely lazy day.  Got my nap in, though kept waking thinking it was late & I had to get to the shop.  Managed to convince myself that there's protein in Ben & Jerry's and so it's important to eat some.  (Didn't take much convincing)  I did have to un-laze myself to iron some school shirts, they're meant to be iron free but because it's the first day of summer uniform tomorrow, I had to iron new ones to get the packet creases out.  Joy.

So Kezza, one last week of freedom!  Do you have any plans?  It looks like the weather's picking up a bit - a bit rainy here but at least not freezing so perhaps you'll be able to get out and about a bit.  

I have Weds morning off for my scan, kind of wish I'd taken the whole day but I've got a pupil in the afternoon who really needs some 1:1 before her summer exam and I felt shady missing my session with her, knowing I'll be off soon, so I've decided to go in for that.  I'm lucky in that I have some time owing so I'm using that to go for scans with no questions asked.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah gonna go see some friends and family make sure house is ship shape and relax lol and incy ben and Jerry's mmmmm cookie dough is my fave


----------



## incywincy

That's the one I get! I only got one of the mini tubs though, to portion control! 

Sounds like a nice week. My house isn't shipshape I just don't look at the mess and I don't mind then.


----------



## kezza_1980

You sound like hubby he don't see mess aswell   how you feeling about scan on Wednesday?


----------



## incywincy

I'm looking forward to seeing what's happening! I'm feeling some twinges on and off, so hoping that they're growing well. I want lots, so there's plenty for both of us! I go in cycle buddies a lot and they say it only takes one which is true but with egg sharing we need more. If I don't get enough I'm donating them all and doing another cycle for just me but I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## kezza_1980

Im sure it won't come to that but it is best to prepare, I know when I cycled last I made just enough so there putting me on higher dose this time round


----------



## incywincy

I've got an antral follicle count of 30 so I'm hoping for a good haul, drinking lots to avoid ohss. How much will you be on?


----------



## kezza_1980

He did say but cant rem will ask once I am matched up I know last time I was on the lowest dose  of menopur


----------



## incywincy

I'm on 225,three vials to mix up. Were you with care last time?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes hun was with them last time as well


----------



## GemH

Sorry girls haven't been around..had a busy weekend. I hope you are all well? 

When's your 1st Stimm scan incy? Sorry if you've said but haven't had a chance to read through last few pages. Hope it's all going well.

How are u all? Another day close to our treatments/appointments etc. I hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.

I've lost track a bit - who is next for EC?

AFM, I'm one step closer to starting. Just been officially accepted onto the egg sharing programme at Lister (genetic test results finally back) and a potential recipient has already been passed my details. Fingers crossed for a quick match so that DR can begin ASAP.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello gem busy weekends are good when your on a countdown ;-)

Puglover that's fab news about potentially being matched so quick will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## GemH

Pug lover that's great news. I bet u can't wait. Lets hope the recipient accepts and u can start 

I know kezza ur right. Hope ur ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I am fine thanks Gem  another day down  lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, congratulations!  Shouldn't be long before you start now!

Hi Gem, how are you?  Hope you had a good type of busy weekend.

Kezza, did you have a good experience with Care last time or was it just a case of sticking with what you know?

AFM, it seems I'm next for EC, first stimms scan on Wednesday.  Am impatient for it to be here as hoping they'll give me an indication of when EC will be.  I need to let pupils know whether I'll be in next time I see them, as there'll be no cover arranged and I'll have to tell them the alternative arrangements.  It won't all fall apart without me but it's easier if I can let everyone know instead of leaving everything at a loose end.

It has been so lovely here today, bit windy but sunny and warm!  I hope it stays like this for when I'm off on my 2ww, can get some nice days out in then.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes everything went well last time and felt  they did all they could to get me pregnant  just was not my time  I actually got matched again  with them but me an my partner at the time split up  was a bad year all round just before ET last time we found out my step dad had 10 week left to live I  dont think that helped matters.

however this time things are as smooth has they can be life will always get in the way at somepoint I guess


----------



## incywincy

Sounds like it was a tough time.  Hopefully you being happier and life going smoothly will help you be successful this time!

I feel so bloated today but I don't know if it's stimms or all the food I guzzled yesterday.  I had lots of fruit and veg and healthy stuff today so if I'm still like this tomorrow it's stimms, if not it's podge!  All that hard work I did to lose weight.  Oops.


----------



## kezza_1980

There a women in another  sw group she put on when stimming was something like 16lb but she said she went off plan for it and ate loads of rubbish lol

And it was but has you say my life is more settled and definitely happier


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Good luck for wednesday hun

Gem-Not long till the pill now hun, only sunday xx

Hi Bambi and Kezza xxx

Hi to all the new ladies


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi vicky hope your ok xx 
Off subject but poor people in boston


----------



## vickym1984

I am good thanks Kezza

Just need the enws about Boston :-(


----------



## kezza_1980

Bad aint it vicky poor people


----------



## incywincy

It's horrible, there's pictures of bloodstained pavements.  Wonder who did it.

Vicky, how are you doing?

Kezza, I stopped dieting a few weeks back but kept healthy, now I'm eating some junk and so far I've put back 2kgs.  I did expect to do this, so I'm not overly concerned, just trying to keep a lid on it.  But omg, 16lbs, I'd be well gutted.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-I am keeping well thankyou.


----------



## kezza_1980

Its awful incy  aint it 
And got to admit id be depressed 16lb heavier lol


----------



## incywincy

Have you had much of the dreaded morning sickness, Vicky?  

Me too Kezza, perhaps some of it was just stimms water retention?  Helluva lot of water though.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lmao will end up looking like a oompah lumpah however its spelt


----------



## GemH

Morning girls.

Glad to hear everything's going well for u all. Ooh incy good luck for tomorrow I bet u got some lovely follicles growing. Let us know how u get on. What time is ur scan? 

Vicky glad to see all is well, bet sometimes u can't believe ur pregnant  Yeah Sunday I take 1st pill. Looking forward to it but also a nervous &scared feeling incase nothing much really grows again... Praying it will though as everything is so different this time around. But we shall see.

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, I think the SP instead of LP will really help you Gem, can't wait till you are stimming and getting to EC, been a long tiem coming for you xxx


----------



## GemH

I hope so vicky, just don't think my body liked being shut down. Aww me too, thanku hun. It has been long time coming. Should be stimming in about 2-3 weeks eeek. 

Do u have your 12 week scan date yet? Or u got to wait? Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Got to wait. Have midwife appt this thursday, and she will send off the referral. I am guessing it will be mid-may sometime as I will be 8 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## GemH

My god time flys by, can't believe your 8 weeks tomorrow. So hopefully when your having your 12 weeks scan ill be having my EC  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Will be following you closely to make time go quicker than Gem lol.  Seriously, from starting stimming to EC went by in a flash for me, so hope it does for you x


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I am  sure it will go quick enough for you hun xx

I am  going to be the lone ranger haha


----------



## GemH

Haha yeah vicky. Lets hope so.

Aww kezza lol u won't be a line ranger.. We'll all still be here  promise xx


----------



## GemH

Lone not line lol


----------



## kezza_1980

lmao  aww I know  and thanks may need you all lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey girls, I'm back....

Kezza- firstly, you won't be a lone ranger, I doubt I'm gonna be starting now until June/July maybe August so I will deffo still be here to chat to  
Hope you are ok... I'm deffo getting the soup diet started now im back, nothing fits me anymore and I can no longer blame it on the ivf drugs haha, I've been using that one way too much  xx

Incy - good luck for today's scan, I'm sure you will be fine! Fingers crossed for EC one day next week.
We only got as far north as sharks bay which was still 11hrs driving. That country is huge. We only had 5 days cos we had to get back down to Perth for a car rally which we were doing on the Sunday and had to go thru scrutineering on the Saturday... But yeh next time we are hiring a motorhome and heading off for a few weeks. I would love to live out there though.xx

Vicky - wow 8 weeks!! That's flown by already! Hope all is ok and you're feeling well xx

Gem - so pleased you are finally getting started this week, I've such a good feeling about this for you!! This change in protocol is what you needed I'm sure xx

Puglover- glad you've been accepted and good luck for your cycle xx

So ladies, had an up and down few weeks, holiday has been the only thing that kept me sane.... Af arrived again on hols and it was the same day that my best friend sent me her 12w scan picture  
Plus we staying with DH brother (who got married) they also had the maid of honor staying there from the uk and she had her little 8w baby there too plus my nephews girlf is 5m pregnant so you can imagine all the baby talk we've had and the constant questions from ppl about when we are going to start trying... Can u believe that one lady actually said to me " you don't want to leave it much longer as you never know if you're going to have problems or not"   I just smiled sweetly and clenched my fists under the table 

So yeh, back to the waiting game now for my consultation... Just hope it then starts to run a bit quicker!

Hope everybody is ok anyway xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good morning,

Bambi we will prob be cycling together depending on how long once DH finishes it takes to match me, so we will have each other xx

Incy good luck for today hun cant wait for the update x


----------



## GemH

Yay Bambi ur back  Hope u had a lovely time. Aww I can imagine the babies talk and preg people   if only it was that easy for us ladies hey! Bet u wish u were still out there though.
Thanks hun I'm hoping it will go better this time. Lets hope time speeds up for all of us. Are u staying with the same clinic as ur 1st cycle? Nice to have u back anyway xx

Good luck for today incy. Let us know how u get on xx

Morning kez xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Bambi.  Sorry to hear about the insensitive comments whilst you were away, but glad you are back. I am sure the summer will come round in no time. In a couple of weeks June will be the next month x

GL Incy for your stimms scan x


----------



## GemH

When u say it like that Vicky it's scary how fast time goes, but your right it will be June before we know it x


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - hope we do get to cycle together, will be good to have a familiar face around  xx

Gem - sending you lots of  
Yeh think ok going to stick with this clinic for now, see what results I get from the hysteroscopy and then my second cycle and then go from there. Hoping that they have learnt enough about my body and it's downfalls for this next time  like you, it's got to help that they can now rule a few more things and know what doesn't work for us xx

Vicky - thank you hun! Glad all is ok with you. This year is flying all ready, half way through April. Just hope The sun starts shining soon xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I agree bambi, they will know alot more about your body and how ur likely to respond etc. Lets hope it's 2nd time lucky for us both   I've been counting down the days to start again and knowing I'll be taking that pill Sunday I'm now all of sudden scared lol. Gonna be even more scared once I get them injections. Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies

Great news for me - I've been matched! So with any luck treatment will be starting shortly. So excited (and terrified!).

Hope you're all hanging in there.

*Incy* - looking forward to your update. Hope the scan went well.


----------



## GemH

Fantastic news pug lover  Are you on short or long protocol? I hope u get to start soon then we'll be cycling together xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Fantastic news pug lover xx

Bambi it would be nice xxx

And good morning gem xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I'll be on the long protocol, so will be going on the pill to synch me up, then sniffing to down-reg, then stimming for about 2 weeks. I keep hearing that once you start treatment everything happens really quickly, which I'm looking forward to. No more days dragging by like weeks (until the dreaded tww of course!).


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news puglover


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls!

My scan showed 12 follicles, with a mixture of sizes.  There were a couple around 9-10mm, about 4 around 16mm, the rest were about 12-14mm.  I'm quite happy with that for a first scan, they said to come back on Friday with a view to EC on Mon or Tues.  I'm very concerned about it being on Tues because that would make blast transfer on Sunday and they close so don't do ET on Sundays.  So I'm hoping they will grow loads by Friday and  they will book me in for Monday instead.  I'll be quite miffed if I can't have the option of blast.  It would be really crap on my recipient too - imagine paying as much as they do for donor eggs only to not be able to have blasts if they're an option?

The other thing is, part of my lining is quite thick, they're concerned it's a polyp.  The scanner said she couldn't find a blood supply for it which is a good thing, because if it is a polyp, I might not get to ET.  She said she'd show the doctor but I don't know whether I'd hear before Friday, so I'm hoping it's just extra thick lining in that spot.  

So a mixed result really.  The follies are great though, going to keep on with hot water bottle and protein to get them growing. There's little unmeasurable ones that I want to get caught up too.  

Puglover, pleased to hear you've been matched, won't be long before you're starting!  When do you go on the pill?

Bambi & Kezza will be nice if you get to cycle near each other, but I'll still pop in!  You never know, I might still be around for my second go.  Trying not to think about that option at the moment though.

Bambi, I remember going to see the stromatolites, but don't think I hung around Sharks Bay.  It is a lovely country, so much to see.  And I agree, big!  I remember spending 18 hours on the greyhound bus a couple of times and only going a little way up the coast.  All the baby talk must have been hard, especially the stupid comments about you starting soon.  People just don't think I suppose.  I don't have much in the way of baby talk around, but every time I go to Asda it seems as if all the pregnant women in town have decided to go at the same time as me.  I don't mind seeing babies, but don't like seeing bumps much.


----------



## Puglover1980

The week before last I randomly ovulated on my own for the first time in years. So in theory I'm expecting a period around Saturday and can start taking the pill on CD2!

Congrats on all the follies. I'm sure it's not a polyp and everything will be fine.


----------



## incywincy

Talk about good timing!  So not long to wait!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Incy,  see what you mean about if EC is a Tuesday  seems very harsh  not to be given the option with it, so will be keeping my fingers crossed  for you, also  hopefully your lining will be fine and it will just be that part  that is  a little too thick.  keep doing what your doing hun and hopefully  you will be  good to go on Monday, it would be nice to cycle with  Bambi or somebody off here at least and  Incy I dont think you will  need  any more  treatment so I dont blame you for  not thinking about it  xx


----------



## GemH

Glad to hear about your follies incy, I hope it's not a polyp.. Next scan I'm sure everything will be fine. Excited for u. EC next week bet that feels strange thinking and saying that  xxx


----------



## GemH

Hi girls, started worrying myself last night as I've realised over the last few weeks since I had cancelled cycle that Ive put on afew pounds. Only really noticed it when a pair of work trousers I put on this morn were very snug  My bmi has gone up to 31, I'm really disappointed with myself. Now my 2nd cycles coming up I'm panicking. I know they say u shouldn't diet but until I start stimms I want to try get some off. Starting running again this eve. What's the best things to eat? I'm crap with food, as I'm always rushing around at work etc I tend to just grab something quick and easy.
Scared that I've ruined my chances of being successful this time round  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

When I went for my appointment in jan my bmi was 34 they was willing to treat me at that but I went slimming  world I eat melon allot to snack on and make a speed soup which is full of beans and lentils tomatoes how much you wanting to loose


----------



## GemH

Thanks kezza. My clinic accepts up to 35 bmi, but knowing I was around 29 at my 1st consultation in Nov I've really pee'd myself off lol. The soup thing sounds nice, what do u have that for lunch? I find it difficult with what to eat. I'm not a big fan of preparing or even cooking meals lol. I just need to stay away from junk food and takeaways... ( saying that as my collegue has just brought in cakes for her birthday ahhh )   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

well if I have time I prepare soups  like the speed one or butternut squash if its grab and go mainly mug shots chicken and sweetcorn one think it is or sweet an sour they are  not to  bad for a fix  or just eat my fruit I eat anything so I am pretty easily pleased with food lol xx


----------



## GemH

Lol I usually eat anything too. Maybe I'll try some soups, more filling too. Just hate watching what i eat. Why can't we all be size 8 lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I like a bit of meat on my bones lol but know what you mean lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls, it seems that a day 4 transfer would be pretty good too, but I don't like the fact that the option is not available really. Eaten tonnes of protein so hoping to get in on Monday anyway! Back for a scan tomorrow, will let you know what the outcome is 

Gem, I can't remember my diet tips, how weird, spent so long on it! I remember lots of fried mushrooms on toast with beans. And making low fat veg chilli and having portions of that to defrost. And to be honest, quite a few diet ready meals bulked out with broccoli. Soups will be great, I'm picky with them. 

Kezza, I'm like you, don't feel the need to be skinny but I just don't like the big roll of blubber I get on my tummy. 

I'm off work tomorrow for scan and if ec is on Monday I won't be back in until after May Day!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy good  luck for tomorrow they had hewitt centre on local news dont know if you seen it, was telling hubby about the clinic being closed on sundays hope I dont have to face that but knowing my luck I will lol


----------



## incywincy

What was it on the news for? I've still got the baby makers documentary recorded, that's set there I think. Couldn't watch it while I was waiting, now I don't want to watch it and see people be unsuccessful! Might watch I if I get a bfp!


----------



## kezza_1980

There leading clinic now in North west they have a machine where they don't have to keep taking the embies out of incubator and there results have jumped up in last 6 month x


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Glad scan all went well and will keep fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow x

Gem-I would maybe just try and follow something simple such as mainly eating fresh , non processed foods x

Hope everyone is ok, had my midwife booking in appt today x


----------



## GemH

Thanks incy and vicky. Healthy eatting from now on lol. Hope your midwife appointment went well vicky? Not long and your be having your 12 week scan, times flying by.

Happy Friday people. Glad it's nearly the weekend. Chilled weekend for me, raining here where I am. Hopefully it brightens up so I can get out and about with my 2 dogs. Have a nice day xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hope your appointment went well Vicky x

Gem good morning  hope your well sounds like  a nice relaxing one  hopefully mine will be too    and will make it better if no rain is always a bonus   xx

Incy  awaiting your update later fingers crossed for a Monday EC for you  x

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, they've got one of them at care, costs you £750 to use it, we're not bothering but good for people who've had repeated probs with fertilisation. 

Well, follicles are growing well, seem to have around 15-20 and ec is scheduled for Monday! Not sure what time yet. However, the possible polyp is still there and it's not certain I'll get ET. The doctor thinks it's likely not a polyp but they will check more during EC. I'll have to go through the options after ec if it is one, so really hoping it's not. 

Am going to spend the weekend lying around, got at least a few days off work ahead.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy great news on scan and Monday ec is great im sure it won't be a polyp


----------



## incywincy

Thanks kezza. Fingers crossed, though I know I will spend the weekend worrying that it is.


----------



## vickym1984

Glad you got EC Monday Incy, and fingers crossed that when they check further it isn't a polyp x Can't believe you will be triggering tomorrow night , it's gone so quick now since you announced starting stimms x


----------



## kezza_1980

I think that no matter where we are in treatment were always worrying  and try fill your weekend up with something go visiting family or friends x


----------



## GemH

That's great incy, loads of follies growing. Good luck for EC Monday. Let us know what time it is, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thank you!

Vicky, I know, I'm almost going to miss those bloody needles!  Got 3 to take tonight so will just have to make the most of it.  I haven't bruised much, but I'm starting to find sore patches on my stomach where it's getting more painful to inject.  Have been doing needles since the beginning of March, so it's been a while.

And yet, I'm still nervous about the cannula.  I've had one before and I hated it, and some of the nurses at my clinic haven't been the best at blood tests so that doesn't bode well for easy cannula insertion.  I even had a dream last night about it, them having a terrible time getting this huge cannula into my veins!

I am concerned about the polyp situation for a couple of reasons really, firstly the time delay - it will take a couple of months to get it out at best, more if I rely on the NHS to do it, I suspect.  The second one is financial.  They didn't go into whether I'll have to pay for FET later if I'm forced to abandon ET this time around.  To be honest, if I had enough embryos and they were going to charge me for a future FET, I'd ask to have one embryo put back now anyway, because the only apparent risk is early miscarriage but it's not a massive one.  The doctor seemed concerned about their success rates, which didn't sit well with me.  

So fingers crossed it isn't, don't want to be making these decisions on Monday, right after sedation!  I'm not worried sick or anything, just trying to think positively.  Kezza I know what you mean about worrying about something new each step of the way!  DW isn't much help, she just said 'well if it needs removing, it needs removing, no point worrying about it', but she doesn't seem to see how having to wait for yet more months is a horrible prospect for me.

I am very bloated now, with all these follicles, they were aching so much yesterday after all the prodding with dildocam.


----------



## GemH

I know what you mean incy. Maybe send them an email and ask whether they would charge you fet. I know my clinic had a policy that I signed to say if I got ohss and needed to abandon the cycle after egg collection they would due fet for free. But obv your case isn't ohss. I'll be   for you that everything works out xxx


----------



## vickym1984

What time is your trigger tonight, do you know yet?

I have bad veins but they managed to do the canula insertion quite easy, so try not to worry too much.  Enjoy the sedation, its lovely


----------



## incywincy

Gem, it's not worth it, they won't reply until Monday and I'm in on Monday.  I should have asked then really.  Oh well, I'll find out on Monday.  Or hopefully not, as I won't need it!  I might have a look through policy documents though.

Vicky, don't know what time things are yet as I haven't heard.  They're going to call today, so I've got my phone glued to me!

I am so tired, I woke up early then napped most of the morning, phone on loud right next to me.  I only woke up because step-daughter needed bus fare which meant a drive to the ATM.  Even now I'm feeling drained, these follicles are sapping all of my energy.

What is everyone up to today?  When I awoke again I realised it is a lovely day outside, so I'm making the effort to stay up and take the dog somewhere nice after lunch.  It's so nice to have blue skies and warmth!


----------



## kezza_1980

quiet weekend for me upto now went to visit my dad he has had a fall  marked his face up a bit  wont go to be checked out though  and he calls me stubborn,  been for a walk around the park  nearby as well  with it being so nice  even had a bee chasing me so must be  warm lol


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-assume you have had the call, what time are you jabbing hun? x

Wasn't up to much today, just went down town shopping at to PIL this afternoon x


----------



## incywincy

Oh dear, hope everyone he's okay! I just did boring food shopping, wanted the week's stuff in school and I don't have to worry next week. 

Trigger is at 10pm tonight, EC 10am on Monday!


----------



## vickym1984

Yay not long till trigger for you then. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow

Gem-Hope starting the pill tomorrow makes it feel liek the ball is getting rolling for you. Let us know when the witch shows her ugly face x


----------



## kezza_1980

He is fine incy just shook up ty x


----------



## GemH

Morning girls, will be thinkin of u tomorrow morn incy 

Yessss vicky I took my 1st pill this morn and feels strange to say in just over a week I will start stimms at some point. Getting closer. Nervous but excited.

Hope everyone having nice weekend. I getting out in garden today, cut the grass and do some gardening I think xxx


----------



## incywincy

Glad to hear it Kezza.

Yay Gem!  Not long now, how exciting.  At least you don't now have to go into DR, just get straight onto stimms.

I had a bit of a meltdown last night, as DW decided to point out at about 10pm that the trains could be delayed on Monday morning and we might miss the whole thing.  So then I started panicking about whether we should stay in a hotel nearby overnight and what could we do with the kids and the dog if we did, if we could hire a car and leave it in Mancs but I can't find my driving licence, etc, until I just got to the point where I resented her for saying it at all and ended up going to bed in a strop.  I got up this morning and got tickets from the train station though, because I couldn't find any other practical way of doing it.  We have to leave at 6am, so we just need to think of an excuse to tell the kids where we are going.

So now to add to all the scenarios in my head where something goes wrong, I'm now also imagining train delays.  I know it's only a slight chance, but I think it's just because timing is so crucial I can easily see it going wrong.  

Also, does it seem right that I have to be at the clinic an hour and a half before the EC?  I thought it was just about 30 mins before.


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem thats fab news hun soon be your turn xx

Incy everything will be fine hun and gd luck


----------



## vickym1984

Incy, different clinics say different things. My last clinic was 1.5 hrs before, this clinic was half hr before. Think it depends on how busy they are, how quick they can get everyone in to see you etc


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls!  Will update you when I can!


----------



## GemH

Will be waiting for ur update tomorrow Incy.. Good luck xxx


----------



## vickym1984

God luck today, hope you are down in theatre now xxx


----------



## GemH

I was just thinking about incy too.. Hope she's getting on ok. How u feeling vicky? Hope all is well xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Gem, I am good thanks, not feeling too bad x


----------



## GemH

Glad to hear it, times flying by. Your soon be having your 12 week scan. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy where are you hun lol. Hope all went well and fibroid isn't a problem


----------



## kezza_1980

Hope everything went well incy awaiting update with the other girls 

Hi to everyone else

Afm dh has been to donate and he only has 1 more visit which is friday,  so once thats done they will begin to try and match me


----------



## GemH

I know I've been waiting alday for incy's update, hope everything went ok xx

Wow kezza that's brilliant news, I can't believe how quickly that's seem to have gone.. Bet your pleased and your Dh is that's its nearly done haha. Hopefully not much longer to wait now xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I am really pleased hopefully will be matched intime for my may AF fingers crossed anyway xx think DH is cause he bored lol xx
Hope your ok  xx


----------



## GemH

Haha I bet he is bored lol   aww lets hope so, they should put you priority with all your Dh has had to do lol xxx great news though hun, I'll look forward to reading when you have a match and start date.

I'm fine thanku, just counting down the days as usual lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi all! Thanks for all the good wishes. Sorry to keep your waiting, been a long day.  I'm home at last after a painful train journey home, well more the taxi rides - every pothole and speed bump, felt it right up my bum! 

So it's good news - plenty of eggs, more than enough to share, too few to make ohss a massive risk. The won't post numbers due to my clinic's rules, but suffice to say that the it was into the double digits! No polyp, no ohss, transfer is initially planned for Thurs. The donor sperm isn't as motile as they'd like so they're doing free icsi. 

Just need to hope for decent mature ones and some good fertilisation. 

Hope you are all well! Kezza yay for donations nearly being done!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you gem xx

Incy rest up now and relax I rem the bumps in the road they hurt 
Hope you get plenty of tlc  xx


----------



## GemH

Well done incy, now let the sperm and eggs do their thing  Get in bed and relax. Glad to hear all went well xx


----------



## incywincy

Well ahead of you both there! In bed, hot water bottle, DW is off to morrisons to get me pepperoni pizza and chocolate! 

I am looking forward to days of comedy tv, have the new series of Wilfred to watch and loads of frasier and cheers recorded.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - how exciting. You'll finally be able to start the ride soon!

*Incy* - well done you. Great to hear you got lots of lovely eggs. Why is it the clinic's policy not to tell you numbers? I've not heard that before. FC for strong blasts.

AFM, I've got my treatment plan through. I started the pill yesterday and luckily I don't need to be on it for too long - 12 days in total. (I guess my recipient was in a good place in her cycle.) I start synarel on the 3rd of May and start stimms on the 10th. It all seems very real all of a sudden! xx


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover-Good luck with starting it all xxx

Incy-Fab news hun, fingers crossed for your fertilisation call tomorrow x


----------



## kezza_1980

Pug lover ty hun feels like the long wait is nearly over  

And wont be long now you have started x


----------



## incywincy

Puglover congratulations on getting your start date! That's a nice short sync time, not much hanging around there. 

My clinic tells me the egg numbers but they don't want me to disclose online for confidentiality reason, in case recipients can identify donors or vice versa. Think I had a typo above which made that a bit less clear! 

I've been asleep all evening, pain is a bit better, but I'm so swollen! I look several months pregnant, so glad I'm not in work!


----------



## GemH

Great news pug lover, u won't be far behind me after all  

Incy good luck for the phone call later xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - ah, that makes sense. Didn't think of that. I have wondered if I might stumble across my recipient posting on here, but I haven't.

*GemH* - when do you start stimms?

Thanks all. I'm very excited but it all suddenly seems very real. I'm already having panic attacks just _thinking_ about doing a pregnancy test at the end of all of this! I suppose I should keep my fingers crossed that I'm lucky enough to get that point in the first place!


----------



## GemH

On my treatment plan sheet thingy it says expect af week beginning 29th, got to have a scan on day 2 of it then start stimms around 3rd / 4th May. So we're be a couple weeks apart   xxx


----------



## incywincy

Had the phone call - got 4 embryos! It's enough - might not be any to freeze but I'm not sure I want to freeze - FET is so much more expensive than another go at egg sharing. Need to make that decision soon. 

All I want is to get one good one really, if I get that I'll be happy. I hope the other half of my eggs did well too, I'd like her to get enough to freeze as FET will be much cheaper for her to retry. 

Puglover, I know what you mean, I had moments during stimms when I thought 'whoa hang on a minute! Is this really it? No backing out now!' Coming from someone who waited for so long and whinged so much about waiting, I felt a bit hypocritical really. I still can't quite believe it's happening, as I type about my ec or my embryos, it feels almost like I'm pretending or something. 

Omg, Gem, that's next week! That's exciting! Hope af arrives promptly.


----------



## GemH

I bet you've got 4 really strong embies there incy.. Fingers crossed they continue to divide and grow nicely which I'm sure they will. Are you having a 3dt? I suppose they will see how they are doing tomorrow. Well done.. Not long til you have 1 or 2 of them little fighters back where they belong  

I know eeeek I can't believe i will be starting stimms hopefully by next weekend. Scared though, just   things go better this time xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Incy xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm provisionally having a 3dt, but if there's no clear strong one they'll recommend 5dt to identify the strongest.  I don't mind either way, have read pros and cons of both types and am just going to leave this one to the experts.

I'm trying to decide what to do if I get the option to freeze.  Freezing + FET looks to be around £1700 with drugs on top (poss £300-500?), with the risk that the one or two i have left might not defrost well.  Another go at egg sharing would be £1400, no extras for drugs but I'd have to wait to be matched again, and go through EC again! 

I'm almost hoping I don't get to freeze any so I don't have to make this decision, as I'm leaning towards another egg share, but don't want to throw my little embies away.


Also - pessaries, did you get any kind of contraption to insert them with?  I've just got the pessaries.  Now, I'm a non-applicator tampon kind of girl so not squeamish in that way, but concerned about not getting them close enough to cervix.

Gem are you on higher stimms this time?


----------



## GemH

I haven't got a clue about freezing. I don't think we will be able to afford to freeze any if we have any left.. Spending just over 6k on this cycle alone  but will cross that bridge when it comes to it. I think if I was allowed to egg share again id just do that again but depends if u want to freeze. Anyway PMA u won't need a 2nd go  

Yeah higher stimms dose and changed from merional to gonal f. X


----------



## incywincy

I do feel quite positive at the moment, but I need to decide before Saturday I think.  In the vein of PMA, perhaps I should not freeze in order to encourage a BFP!  Haha!

And £6k, bloody hell.  I told DW how some people pay that and have multiple goes and she didn't seem impressed with the idea of paying that much several times over, so I think that option would be out for me, I'd have to start prostituting myself to raise funds (perhaps I could find a free sperm donor through that route,   ).

Hopefully the higher stimms will do the trick and get you lots of eggs.


----------



## GemH

Haha prostituting yourself   that sounds like a good idea lol. I know what u mean, when I see people having multiple goes for that amount I think Omg   I think if this one doesn't work then we'll have to take a break and save for a while. But time will tell.
I'm hoping if I respond better and they find out I can actually do better maybe they'll let me egg share again but that's a big if. 

What does you dw think of freezing? Difficult decision to make. U think in a couple of days or def by weekend u are going to be pupo   x


----------



## incywincy

DW is asleep!  She is off today and yesterday and we had to get up at 4.30am yest so I think she's making up for it.  I slept most of yesterday evening so was wide awake by 6am this morning!  I will have to see what she thinks.  

It seems that if I freeze I'd have FET in June/July but if I shared again I'd have ec/et around Sept/Oct and you know how bad I am at waiting.

I really hope you respond well enough not to need to worry about going again, but if you did and you could egg share again that would be a great relief, financially.


----------



## GemH

Aw bless her. That's true you would be able to have transfer sooner. Are all eggs guaranteed be ok after thawed? I'm not really sure on everything with fet. Cause then it would mean waiting to see if they are ok once out of freezer? If you egg share again would you then have to pay for donor sperm again? 

There's so much to consider, why can't it just be easy and simple for us lol x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I paid a one-use fee for donor sperm rather than buying straws, but I've factored that into the egg share price.  And no, they're not guaranteed to survive.  With 4 embryos, I'm going to use one, the chances of the other three making it to blast probably aren't that strong so I might only get one or two to freeze.  If it was just one, I definitely wouldn't freeze.

I agree, it's complicated isn't it?!  I kind of hope the decision is taken out of my hands tbh.

I'm now researching embryoglue, it's only £95 at my clinic so I'm goingto ask the embryologist tomorrow if I can use it.

I can't just rest up can I?!  Have to be googling and worrying about something!


----------



## GemH

I see. Yeah I know I always feel like that, hope you haven't got to make the decision. 

Ha ha   you sound exactly like me, always worrying and googling stuff.. I can't never relax. I just actually googled embryo glue then lol never heard of it but it sounds good, worth asking about. Xx


----------



## incywincy

It looks decent, I can't see any downsides so for that price I might as well ask for it.

Right, I think I am going to actually do something, I'm off work all week and probably next week so I need to stop myself getting into the habit of spending all day on the laptop!

Have a lovely day, I will probably be back on later!


----------



## GemH

Lol enjoy your day. I'm at work and been using my phone to come on here. Lucky it's a small department and no one can see me  

Enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - that's amazing news. So exciting. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a 5dt for you. I know what you mean about feeling hypocritical. I've moaned so much about the wait and now I'm going on an on about how quickly everything is happening!

*GemH* - all being well we'll be one week apart, as I'm due to start stimming on the 10th. Sometimes when I think about it it seems _ages_ away still, and other times it seems _very_ soon! I think once I start the synarel next week it'll feel even more real.

I keep having the one or two blast debate with myself. If I'm lucky enough to get to blast stage, I wanted to have an idea ahead of time how many I wanted put back. But I keep changing my mind. I read a load of peer-reviewed research papers this morning and I still can't decide. So I think I will have to wait until I'm in that situation and know how many I've got (if any) and the quality. I really don't want twins (already have a 21-month-old) but I want to do everything I can to increase my chances of a positive outcome from this cycle.


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover-My clinics stats show a 1-2% increase in a pregnancy outcome from double Blast transfer, so not much, but a majorly higher incidence of twins. You also have to be prepared for one splitting and being pregnant with triplets.

It's up to you how strong you feel against having twins. For me, my main deciding factor was that my daughter (now 2) was born at 35 weeks, so I am going to worry about pre-mature labour again anyway, without the added worry that twins bring re prem labour.  If we didn't have that I probably still would have only had one put back, but I am not as sure iyswim


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Vicky* - it's good to hear from someone who is pretty sure they would have gone for 1 whatever. I'm on a thread on here where most of the women recently seem to have opted for 2 (one of the ladies is now pregnant with triplets as one split just as you described!). I don't think any of them had children already though, so I guess that's got something to do with it. In terms of stats, what I read today backs up the stats from your clinic - there's not a huge increase in pregnancy outcome, but the chance of twins is over 50% with double blast transfer. I also read a recent study that concluded it can actually be detrimental to the baby if you have two blasts transferred and only one of them implants, which I didn't realise. I don't want to DECREASE my chances of a live birth by having 2 put back.

So much to think about! x


----------



## kezza_1980

I think if I got to blast when I eventually start would only put 1 in however day 2 or 3 prob 2 is hard to say with me not being there yet but has vicky said there  is only a slight increase but higher for mulpitle birth

Incy good luck  I like your pma


----------



## incywincy

I'm definitely only having one, with us already having my stepkids. Twins wouldn't fit nto the house! But I've seen the same statistics as vicky re no improved chance of a BFP but a much greater chance of multiples. 

Oh and it's not impossible for both blasts the split - imagine dealing with newborn quads! 

Gem, naughty! I assumed as you were chatting so much you were off work today!


----------



## GemH

I know I'm naughty  

If i get that far and I hope I get to that stage, we've decided 2 on a day 3 transfer but only 1 blast if was 5 day. My clinic said with my age it's even more of risk for multiples. Talking of multiples I'm going to see Dh's cousins twins tonight, they are 2 weeks old today.. Their so lovely, Maybe I'll steal 1 on my way out and they wont know lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Sounds like everybody is well on their way with these cycles now... Keeping everything crossed for you all

Incy- congrats on your embies!!! thats great news, will they call you today to update you and re when ur transfer will be? You will soon be PUPO!! xx

Gem - how are you feeling?? Bet u can't believe you're finally getting started.   xx

Vicky - hope you are ok and not getting any bad side pg symptoms xx

Kezza - how are you hun?? Hope all the waiting isn't driving u too bonkers. I must admit I thought I would have been bouncing up and down right now but I'm kinda enjoying just not worrying about the IF craziness. I'm feeling quite upbeat at the moment. Must have accepted that its a long road ahead so there isn't any point in worrying and getting stressed??

Hope everybody has a fabulous day xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning bambi nice to hear from you, think like you I resigned myself to a wait so I seem to be doing ok dh will be doing his last donation on friday so will be emailing egg co so she knows im ready and waiting lol still reckon it will be June though possibly July 

Hope your ok xx

Morning to every one else xx


----------



## GemH

Hey bambi, I was wondering where you'd got to  Glad your feeling upbeat and happy. The way times flying by your be cycling again in no time. If all this was guaranteed a bfp at the end of it I'm sure we'd all find this a much easier process.

I know I can't believe by next weekend I will be on stimms. Excited but nervous. But can only take it a day at a time. 

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## kezza_1980

You too gem xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Bambi, glad you are feeling upbeat, hope you are enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, I think that's the thing, if we knew there was a guaranteed BFP it would be easier to wait.  That's what I don't think people understand about finding the waiting hard - it's not like we're waiting for something that will definitely happen we're waiting for a chance at something and we know that if it fails we have to go back to square one and wait all over again.

Bambi, glad you're enjoying your time off the IVF!

I'm still waiting on my call, hope to hear soon...  I just want one good one and I want it back tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else!  I don't know what sunshine you're all on about, grey cloud here.  Pfft.


----------



## GemH

Exactly incy, then we have to go through all the waiting again, all the upset and expense too.

Hope you get the call soon xxx


----------



## incywincy

Apparently they've all developed really well overnight!  All 4 have divided well and are of good quality.  She didn't give me grades and I forgot to ask, but I'm sure she said something about 6-cell, but I don't know if that's where they are now or where they expect them to be tomorrow.  Is 6-cell possible for day 2?

So I'm provisionally booked in for transfer tomorrow but they're going to call me in the morning to decide whether or not to take them on to blast.  Apparently 4 good ones is the minimum needed to carry on to blast, so I'm right on the cusp and there is a risk I'd lose them by Saturday.  

I am pleased that they're all doing well, of course, but gah!  

I am taking my mind off it by watching Wilfred season 1 on DVD, got season 2 lined up on the PVR for later.  I have a dog that looks exactly like Wilfred so I keep talking to her and trying to get her to watch it.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy sounds like there doing well hun, how do you feel about going to blast is that what you would prefer or  would you rather have them back tomorrow


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Great news


----------



## GemH

That's great Incy. Got strong ones there  xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls!

Kezza, to be honest, I'd rather have had one noticeably stronger one to put in tomorrow, but I am so pleased that they're all doing well, obviously better than none doing well.  Because they're all doing well she indicated blast would be good because it helps to identify the strongest, I'm just a bit concerned that they'll all perish in the meantime.  I know it's not likely if all 4 are good, but these things happen.  Obviously if I take the risk to go to blast and I get a good one, I'll be really pleased, it's just knowing what to do for the best.

Will just have to see what they say tomorrow morning and take their lead.

For all my research about IVF stuff and fertility in general, I am feeling surprisingly okay about leaving this bit up to them.  I try to read stuff online but it's all conflicting and they know better than me so I'm sitting back and letting them guide me.

I have terrible tummy ache and the trots a bit today, not sure if it's post-EC stuff.  I did start the pessaries last night so that might be the problem.  Trying to cure it with shortbread fingers!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah you are right there they do know best with there experience and has you say online there is so much to fill your head with you don't know what to believe and what not to either way they sound like there doing well  so that is good x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, going to step off the laptop now because I am starting to google things...!  

Have a nice day, will pop on later when I am Wilfreded out.


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news incy, sounds like you will be going to blast! Fingers crossed for that call today. It's good you are feeling relaxed at this stage, you need to keep that calm environment ready for that perfect little embie to get snuggled into!! 
Looking forward to hearing your update later xx

Gem - wow that seems so fast thinking of stimms already next week! I'm so excited for you!! And you WILL get your BFP!! xx

Kezza - that will come round so fast! I can't believe how much this year is flying already!! Good luck for Friday and then get that email sent pronto 

So glad this week is nearly over, my first full week back in work and it's killing me, so so busy! Looking forward to the weekend!! xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-GL for the phone call this morning xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I hope so hun patience might start wearing thin soon lol I bet its been awful back In work after that lovely holiday xx

Gl for phone call today  incy xx

Good morning Gem and Vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning all! I have 3 good 8-cells and one 7-cell with slight fragmentation. We are going to blast. I know it's good, but am worried that they'll all disappear by Saturday. She said it's unlikely but obviously I will worry a little about that until Saturday. 

I am pleased not to be having transfer today for the fact that I'm really sore. Had a bad day and poor sleep due to awful trapped wind, like really searing sharp pains. I think everything is so bloated that the wind from the pessaries has nowhere to go! So that's all fun. 

Kezza, I would get that email in today - he's pretty much finished and I'm sure she doesn't work either Friday or Monday so sooner the better! 

Hope everyone else is good - Bambi, one more get up til the weekend! 

Vicky, you don't say much about how you are doing, I suspect you might feel a bit uncomfortable talking about it on here cos you have bfp and we don't yet, but I don't mind hearing about it personally, just happy for you.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy so pleased for you getting to blast your gonna worry but it wil be fine was thinkig of emailling today but  thought she would probably just fob me off xx


----------



## GemH

That's good Incy.. I'm sure they will be fine, their doing really well now so you will have lovely blasto's by Saturday. Good luck for transfer xx

Bambi I hope so. And I bet you wish you could of stayed on holiday forever lol, always difficult getting back into work after a nice break away xx

Morning to you too Kezza xx

I'd love to hear more too Vicky  Hope you are doing well xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Great news Incy,  bet you can't wait to get PUPO saturday. Keep an eye on the pain, if it gets worse or any sickness starts with it, then contact the clinic as it could be OHSS developing.  

Re not saying much on my part. It is partly yes, because I feel a bit uneasy talking about being pregnant for fear of upsetting you lovely ladies, and partly because there isn't much to say lol.  Had a little bit of sickness so far, nothing major, waiting on my scan appt to come through, got some brown spotting all week which is annoying me, want to book a private scan for re-assurance but hubby says we dont have the money


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky you would not upset me I am pleased for any of you that get pregnant x


----------



## GemH

You wouldn't upset me neither, it's nice to hear about it. Gives us more pma  Sorry to hear you've been having brown spotting, must be worrying. Hope you get your appointment through soon xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thank you! 

Kezza, she might fob you off, but perhaps worth a shot? You've been very patient so far. If she wants she can always wait to reply until she checks up on dh tomorrow, so ball would be in her court. 

Vicky, I understand you worry re the spotting but also dh's money worry. Brown isn't generally considered an issue, but it's easy for someone else to tell you that, when you're experiencing it yourself you imagine all sorts of scenarios. Perhaps call midwife for some reassurance? I hope you get your scan date through soon to help put your mind at rest. 

Also to add to gem's point, as well as pma, you are like our resident guinea pig/wise old woman, you go first and we learn from you experiences!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah thats true dh is more worried about having more blood taken tomorrow than performing lol will email her now and see what she has to say xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww poor dh! I don't like having blood taken either, the nurse at the gp is good, but the clinic have been hit and miss. Am getting used to it though.


----------



## kezza_1980

Emailed out of office reply grrrrr lol yeah he hates it dont bother me x


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy that's great news, congrats!!! Please try and relax, I know it's hard but they really will be doing what's best, don't forget it's in their interest too to get you pregnant so if they thought they wouldn't survive until Saturday they would have you back for a transfer before!!  

Vicky - completely agree with incy, don't worry about sharing your stories, we will be more than happy for you as you have been through this journey too.., just like you would be happy if we were in your position! Sorry to hear you have had a little bleeding but this is more than normal, (from what I've read on here), some ppl bleed right the way through their pregnancies which I'm sure is so so frustrating and scary. We are all thinking of you I'm sure xx

Gem - thank you and yes you're right. I almost forgot I can't seem to have kids while I was out there. At home it just makes me  all over again.
Have u got a scan booked before u start stimms??xx

Kezza - that's one thing we ladies do well and that's wait and deal with our growing impatience haha!! It's only you girls that help me get through and keep me sane xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thankyou ladies.  Yes, am going to try and ignore the brown spotting, I had it last time at this stage and all was fine. Got my 12w scan date through for 15th May, so not too long away

I responded to the media request re egg sharing, and had a chat with the lady today, waiting to see if she wants me to come in to help with their segment on the radio next week


----------



## kezza_1980

I spoke to her too vicky but with being in a new job not sure I can travel down so let us know if your on we can all tune in xx


----------



## vickym1984

Luckily I am self employed, so can sort out my time as needed.  will let you  know what she says


----------



## kezza_1980

And gd luck for your scan 15th will soon be here xx


----------



## GemH

Ooh not long for 12w scan then.. How exciting.

Aww bambi   it's strange how you can have some days where you forget when your busy etc then bang it's all that's on your mind another day! Not got scan booked yet, I've got to call on Thursday morning if af hasn't arrived and go in Friday morn for scan and pick up meds. They said its incase af comes over the bank hol weekend and I will need to start them on day 2 and they won't be open. So either way I'll be in for scan next Friday xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - hooray, that's brilliant. You'll end up with some to go in the freezer!


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi    for you , really hope you manage to find things to do to keep you busy over the coming months. Looms like the weater is staying nice at the moment, so plan lots of trips out and (if its your thing) boozy nights out with the girls xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks ladies... Got another holiday in July so if all else goes to pot at least I've got that to look forward to  

This weather is beautiful, ol blighty really isn't so bad when the sun is shining 

Just been to dunelm mill and bought a load of new bedding and furnishings for lounge, bedroom and hallway/stairs, also got some lovely garden stuff on order so my plan is to get out in the garden this weekend and get it looking summery... A cold Chardonnay would go down a treat if the weather stays like this 

What's everybody got planned for the weekend?? Apart from incy who is now doubt gonna be spending the weekend indoors googling every little PUPO symptom    xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Its throwing it down here literally bouncing off the floor so I will come visit you bambi and enjoy the chardonnay lol xx


----------



## GemH

Sounds like a lovely weekend planned for you bambi. It's lovely here too but it's suppose to get cold and wet by the weekend  boohoo. 
Haven't got nothing planned though. Just nice to chill out sometimes and forget about work. 

Where are you off to on holiday in July? You lucky git. Can we all get in your suitcase  xxx


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, thanks! How are you? 

Bambi, the cheek, as if I would. Actually, DW is off all weekend and I won't get much googling time. I'll save that for Monday! No other plans for the weekend tho. Where are you off to next you lucky cow? I want a holiday, didn't have one at all last year due to possibly treatment. Though I did get 2 trips to Denmark I suppose. 

Kezza, chucking it down here too. Gem is right about the cold coming, boo.  Did you get a proper reply yet kezza?


----------



## kezza_1980

Nothing just an out the office so dh is gonna ask tomorrow if she is there x


----------



## incywincy

I got an out of the office this week from her but it was a general query so one of the others answered I for me. Wonder if it means she's off all week.


----------



## kezza_1980

Knowing my luck she prob is will let you know tomorrow x


----------



## bambibaby12

Haha incy that was said in jest... That 2ww just seems to draw u to a computer! Looks like it's supposed to be colder at the wknd anyway  the gardening may be on hold  

Gem - think that's what I'm gonna do this wknd now, nothing! I'm on my way up to Birmingham now for a conference so it's gonna be a long day... Can't wait to get home and get a Chinese on order 
We just having a week on Spain, I booked it during my ivf jabs when I was feeling low, thinking I would have been 5mths then so would have either been a relaxing week in a bit of sun or a chance to get away and forget about everything, so that's what it will be now haha.., honestly this year is not what I expected already   
Hope you are ok hunny xx

Kezza - thanks  yeh my best mate who lives in mcr called me last night and said its been pants up there... So weird and frustrating that the weather can be so different, fingers crossed for a better summer than last year for us all anyway  xx


----------



## GemH

Aww bless ya, I'm glad I'm not the only 1 that thinks about how far pregnant we could be  I'd be 11 weeks this week if all went to plan... I plan it all out in head but really I shouldn't cause it hurts when it fails or something goes wrong. Please tell me you all sit and work out dates etc haha or am I just the crazy 1   
Chinese sounds nice, haven't had 1 for ages. It's raining heavy here now. Lovely weather!!   Enjoy your day hun. Xxxx

Morning Kezza, Incy & Vicky.. Hope you all have a lovely Friday... It's the weekend after all   xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi would love a nice summer as well it was horrible yesterday xx

Gem I do it too even though im not matched I look and think id be due around and would it be a boy or a girl , I find myself sat there getting carried away and next boom reality hits and think stop doing it to myself its good to know im not alone xx


----------



## GemH

Lol im exactly the same kezza. I'm glad it's not just me, starting to think maybe I'm jinxing myself lol   we just all want this so much, if we didnt plan things ahead we'd have nothing to keep our minds on when we're waiting lol. That's my excuse anyway  xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem & Kezza, I worked with a woman who was due the time I would have been if one of my IUIs had worked, so I was very aware of when I should have been going on maternity, due dates etc.  With this current cycle, I already know my EDD, end of first trimester etc.  In fact, I knew them before starting stimms because when I was waiting on DR I worked out that the most likely day for EC would be around the 22nd of April so I'd go on pregnology and work it all out.  And my EC did end up falling on the 22nd so I haven't needed to recalculate.  It's silly because it makes it all too real and if it's BFN I've already invested too much in it.  We do know how to torture ourselves don't we!?

Bambi, a week in Spain sounds lovely, just what you need to look forward to.  Enjoy your conference!  

I am off to the doctor's today to see if he'll sign me off for next week.  I'm not sure if he will, but have some time owing from a union dispute so if necessary will use that instead.  It is strange being off work, it doesn't feel as great as I thought it would!  When I was in work, I could see these two weeks in my head bathed in some sort of golden halo, I could almost hear angels singing in them, haha, I sound crazy.  Now it's here, just feels like any other day I'm not in work, just lots of them put together.

Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem mine too hun xx

Incy hope you got sorted with the doctor hopefully he will do it for you be the best way, I am prob going to have to work most of my time has its new job and im with an agency for 3 month before I am taken on properley but told them about tx and said that they will honour  ec an et but would prefer more will just have too see itd part time job so will prob be ok xx


----------



## incywincy

I got my sick note no problems, so got another week on this couch.  Kezza, depends how you feel after EC, don't know how you were last time, but i certainly couldn't have worked the first couple of days.

I am having really bad cramps, like I'm being stabbed, all I can do is stop and pant through them.  They made me scream out in pain before, they're very short and sharp and even wake me in the night.  I get them with periods but I usually know to take ibuprofen as soon as I come on and not stop until day 3.  I'm managing them with paracetamol now but as soon as the 4 hours is up, they come straight back with a vengance.  I'm worried that they're caused by the pessaries, I can't cope with these for 12 weeks!  I'm also concerned because it's not good to take paracetamol constantly during 2ww/pregnancy.  And I'm worried that the cramps will impede implantation.

Got to have something to worry about don't I?  I really hope it's aftereffects of EC rather than the pessaries.


----------



## kezza_1980

Too be honest last time was a slight discomfort but maybe im imaging that lol old age setting in lol btw dh is st clinic now so hopefully find out what happens now ;-)

Glad you have your note that is good I forgot all about pessaries god the decision of which way oh my my my lol hopefully your cramps will die down soon have you spoke to clinic about them x


----------



## incywincy

Oh they're definitely only going in one way - not shoving them up my  (haha, I actually typed the word that begins with A and it corrected it to this for me!), that's for sure!  I only have one a day, so I just do it before I go to sleep and there's no leakage or anything.

Haven't told my clinic about the cramps, will mention them to them tomorrow, if they continue into next week I'll have to look at how to manage them because I really don't want to take paracetamol all the time.

I take it you still didn't get a reply email?  Hopefully DH will get the answer while he's there.  I can't believe he's done actually, I remember when you said he had to do all these weekly donations and it seemed like forever away, and now it's finally here!  I know the time must have dragged and it's not over yet, but it's a pretty big step forward!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol love he bum pic lol but yep last time was one way with me too lol 

Yeah it has dragged but looking back not has much has I thought it would do just hope he has answers  and no reply so reckon she is off
But yep mention the cramps they might be able to help x


----------



## incywincy

It seems I'm in early tomorrow morning - a 9.30 appt. 

Let us know what he says when he comes back!


----------



## vickym1984

GL tomorrow Incy

I will be on the bbc radio 4 news piece Monday, not sure what time the bit is on, think it may be womens hour 10-11am x


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes nice early stary incy gl x
Vicky will try an listen x

Just spoke to DH she is off so they said should hear off her by end of next week has she will have to check DH file and that blood test are back which woman said by wed they should be back so then she can start matching me . DH is very happy they he not in demand now lol


----------



## vickym1984

Great news Kezza, hope the matching process doesn't drag too much for you x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you so  much vicky x


----------



## incywincy

I would email her next Thursday just to prompt her if I were you.  She was off when I was starting out and she didn't get in touch with me when they said she would, I had to email to remind her.  I hope you get matched soon after that, you'll have to ask her what sort of time frame it will be, hopefully not too long.

Vicky, not sure if I'll be able to catch it on Monday but if it's podcasted or on iPlayer I'll have a listen when I get a chance.  Have you already done the interview?


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-No, going in to London to do it live


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I just said same to dh that I am going to email her next week lol but yep will ask her time frame just hope wont be ages dont known how much longer I can wait lol


----------



## incywincy

Don't blame you Kezza!  Keep nagging her!  I'm sure she gets nagging emails all day from patients.  I hope it's quick, hopefully she's had one eye on your profile while DH has been donating.

Vicky, are you nervous?  Even though I can blather away in front of a class no bother, I get so nervous public speaking, even just in largish meetings of people I know.

Anyone got plans for the weekend?  I haven't really, just the ET but nothing after that.  I'm quite a lazy homey type but even I'm getting a little bored of the internet and DVDs now, so in the middle of the week we are planning a railway trip to North Wales just for something different to do.


----------



## kezza_1980

You never know incy she might have although dont have faith in her as you know so doubt it lol 
Think I have my heart set on june start so hopefully I should be by then lol 

Love north wales we holiday there every year in Penrhyn bay 

Im not up to much lack of money and dont want to start using our ivf fund


----------



## incywincy

I haven't been there.  We go to Anglesey sometimes, we used to go camping but I got sick of that, we had two particularly bad years and ever since I have insisted on holidays with solid walls!  I like it near Bala too.

I know what you mean about not having much faith, haha!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol she will think im her worse nightmare by end of next week lol no just want to refresh her memory gentle shove


----------



## incywincy

Haha kezza that's the spirit! 

I am wide awake, DW woke me by rubbing her feet together in her sleep, so I've been up reading about blast thawing rateand fet success rates, still can't decide whether to freeze leftovers. If it's just one left I won't, if there's more I'm not sure. 

We're in early so I'll let you all know how it goes when we get back.


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck today Incy, will be thinking of you!! You will be PUPO in no time   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Think I learnt from you incy lol oj hope all goes well cant wait for your update


----------



## incywincy

They are running late, I am going to wet myself in the waiting room! Have already gone for one partial wee!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy do you know who doing transfer I had patel for ec last time and Atkinson for transfer


----------



## GemH

Hope alls going well hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you are nicely PUPO now xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

How did it go incy?? We are all waiting patiently


----------



## kezza_1980

every time I get an email alert I saying this is incy with news lol  DH is looking at me daft lol


----------



## incywincy

Sorry we went for lunch after! 

I have one lovely blast on board! It's a good one - the cells that will make the baby are grade 1 and the cells hat will make the placenta are grade 2.I have another one which is grade 2,2 being frozen and two other ones being cultivated a bit longer because they're not very good yet. I wasn't going to freeze them but dw was keen to try. The thaw rate is 97% so hopefully if I need fet I'll have at least one to use. 

Kezza I didn't have either of them, I had the other guy I think his name is Serger or something. They kept me waiting an hour past appt time, had to do two half wees while waiting and even then my bladder was so full it filled the monitor! 

How are you all?


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy that is fab news hun  glad all is well  sounds like you got a good one on board there     

when is test date


----------



## GemH

Lovely news hun, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. Pma pma u will get a bfp xxx


----------



## incywincy

OTD isn't too far away, 8th May, but I'll probably test on the 6th because I'm back at work on the 7th.

What you all up to? I'm in the conservatory putting my feet up by instruction!


----------



## kezza_1980

Im having some bonding time with son on the ps3 lol not long to go then and plenty of rest for you


----------



## GemH

Not long to wait then, how exciting  We are just getting ready to go out for a meal with my sister and her other half.. Then we are going bingo   lets hope I win jackpot to pay for more cycles if needed lol. Xxx


----------



## incywincy

My friends do bingo but I don't fancy it, and they never seem to win big enough to tempt me.  Are you one of these ones who sits with 20 cards and dabs manically?    I hope you get a decent win, it would be great wouldn't it?  I must remember to put the lottery on tonight.  When I'm at work I put it on twice a week, faithfully, but when I'm off and content I always forget.

DW is going to the pub tonight, I've been invited but I'd rather sit in and relax.  I know I like doing that all the time anyway, but I really don't feel like going out right now - to the pub and watch them drink and smoke?  While sipping on flat lemonade?  Boo!  I will be in bed with chocolate and DVDs!

Kezza is your boy like ours, glued to the console?  Ours has an Xbox and recently realised that if he moves his couch he can sit on the toilet and still play it, I was like 'er no, shut the door when you have a sitting down visit to the toilet!'


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I have the ps 3 in mine an xbox in sons but nephew dominates the xbox lol roll on a 3 bedroom house


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats incy!! Now you get your feet up and relax!! Can't believe you're finally PUPO!! Keeping everything crossed u yet your BFP!!xx

Gem - ahhh I'm jealous! I love bingo! Not been for years but wow if brings back memories... Hope u have a fab evening xx

Kezza - hope u are ok! Think I'd be useless on a ps3.... Hope ur kicking his ****  xx

Well, I'm on a major spring clean! Did spinning at the gym this morning then did 5 mile walk with the dog. Gutted my bedroom and cleaned top to bottom. Just finished the bathroom now waiting for sainsburys to deliver me all my goodies for the weekend and stuff to make a chicken curry for tonight, bath, pjs and the sofa for me I think, I'm shattered!!

Booked a load of races for this year, decided I'm going to get back into my running, I stopped for this ivf malarkey and feel like I'm not getting anywhere and I used to enjoy that so not gonna keep putting my life on hold.  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh bambi has been a very busy day for you were off to the gym later  gonna miss it once I start tx  I can still exercise at down reg bit can't I? I am not great bambi but I give it my best shot lol xz


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Incy on being PUPO. You should defintely get an accurate result by the 6th, which will be 14 days post collection, which was my OTD x
Gem-Hope a/f shows early this week for you x
I went for a private scan today for re-assurance as been feeling quite anxious, but all going well , so onwards and upwards to 12w scan on 15th may x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky glad your scan went well and you now have some piece of mind xx


----------



## GemH

Didn't win  sisters bloke won't £15 lol that's as far as we got. Never mind, had a good night. Now at my sisters having a couple of cheeky wines before I start my stimms next week.. Thought why not! 

Glad to hear everything's ok vicky. Time will fly to your 12w scan now. Are you going to find out what your having or have a surprise? 

Hope you all having a lovely sat eve.. Bet your still on cloud 9 Incy thinking of that precious blasto inside you right now  

Bambi & Kezza hope you are both ok 

Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Shame about the bingo Gem!  I said I'd put the lotto on but walked into Asda at 19.23 full of intentions to buy one but somehow by the time I got through the door I forgot and did my shopping then the lotto machine had closed, I'm so forgetful sometimes.  So neither of us are winners tonight!  At least you had a good time though.  Enjoy those wines!

Vicky, glad the private scan put your mind at rest, hopefully it will make the wait until your 12 week one more bearable.

Bambi, you have been busy!  Someone needs to come and give my dog a good long walk, poor girl.  I'm the one who takes her for decent walks but because she's 20kg and tends to run to the end of the lead then PULL I'm not walking her so she's only getting short ones from the others at the moment.  I try to make up for it by getting her to run off some steam in the garden by 'chasing' her.

Kezza exercise is fine in down reg, but you're supposed to ease up in stimms because you could twist your ovaries.  I have no problem being convinced not to exercise, haha!


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem im fine thanks sorry you didnt win xx

Incy don't think I will need much convincing either lol


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies. Yea at 20w scan will ask what gender it is as they tell you at our hosp, so that will be early July. 12w scan doesnt seem long away now x


----------



## GemH

Morning girls, well the sun is shining here again yayy. Maybe I can actually get some washing on the line lol. 

Last pill for me tonight then wait is on for Af. Can't believe it's all going to be starting again. Have a lovely Sunday whatever you are all up to. Looking forward to my roast dinner later lol all I do is eat haha.

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning gem, it has gone so quick hopefully af will play ball an turn up  quickly for you xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I've got my first consult on weds at mfs..they are doing the internal ultrasound scan and I'm a bit nervous (had a bad experience with my first smear test a few weeks back...was incredibly painful and I ended up bleeding after). Just wondering how big the 'instrument' is? :S


----------



## incywincy

I hope it comes soon Gem, just wear all of your best pale knickers all week! Jealous of your roast, we forgot to take the chicken out the freezer. DW loves roasts, think I might be getting sent to morrisons soon! 

Hmd, I found it okay but let them know how your smear went, they might be able to use a smaller one or just be more gentle.  You don't get a speculum thing to stretch you open though, it's more like a thin dildo shaped probe. Good luck!


----------



## kezza_1980

Has incy said hmd I foubd it ok but worth mentioning so there aware good luck xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Thanks very much


----------



## incywincy

Got a call from the clinic this morning to say they've managed to freeze another embryo, it's not great quality but it's kind of a back up if the better one doesn't freeze. 

I got my roast in the end, fell asleep over lunch time and awoke to find dw had been to the shop and bought chicken & veg! Am pleasantly stuffed from that. 

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend, I'm still off work so going to have to find some nice things to do.


----------



## kezza_1980

That's good incy but got my fingers crossed for you 
I start job tomorrow cant bloody wait no more boredom should hopefully make time fly till im matched and can begin xx


----------



## incywincy

Was just wondering when you were starting actually. Hope you like it, nothing worse than hating your job. 

I think dw is getting ahead of herself a bit, I was saying how awful it was trying to wake up from my lunchtime nap and she got all excited saying it was a good sign. I had to explain that implantation hasn't even happened yet! Think she might be worse than me for symptom spotting!


----------



## GemH

Lol incy that made me giggle, your DW bless her. Glad to hear you got your roast in the end  mine was lovely too. Fantastic news about freezing another embie, hoping you won't need them frozen 1s but if you do least its something to fall back on and think about.

Good luck with the new job kezza, hope it goes well. Bet you can't wait. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so too incy only 20hrs a week so should fly lol xx

Gem thanks hun i cant wait even if it is part time will stop me going mental plus fits around treatment when I start so win win hopefully xx


----------



## incywincy

Sounds just what you need kezza - take up some time but not be too stressful for the next few months.


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx 

Incy yes I think it is I cant wait been awake since half 5 lol


----------



## GemH

Morning everyone xx

What time do u start kezza? Good luck xx

Incy how u feeling? Have u stayed away from Dr Google? Lol xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gosh Kezza, you must be bored I can't remember the last time I awoke early for work and it was a good thing!    I'm just glad that I've got a job that doesn't make me want to sob every morning, had one or two of those in my time.

Gem, have kept away from symptom spotting but have googled to find out where the blastocyst is up to.  Apparently it spent yesterday hatching and will start attaching today and implanting over the next couple of days.  I don't think symptom spotting is going to do much good as the progesterone masks it all - my boobs are so sore I have to hold them up if I don't have a bra on!  But they've been like that since before transfer.  I have ordered tests already!  Only because I didn't want to pay shop prices so I ordered off Amazon and they won't be here until the end of the week.


----------



## GemH

Sore boobs are horrible. I see all the time people having side effects from the progesterone, I often wonder what it feels like lol I hope I actually get to find out this time  
Don't blame you, I will be ordering from amazon too if I get to that stage. But I know soon as they get through that letter box I'd be tempted to pee on it lol.
Does it feel strange to be pupo still? I don't think I'd be able to believe it xx


----------



## incywincy

These are like PMT sore but worse.  My nipples are really sensitive at all times just now.  I went to the shop last night nd it was freezing cold, they went even harder and ached so much I thought one was actually injured in some way, nearly walked around tesco holding my boobs!

Being PUPO is weird, it doesn't feel like anything.  I thought I'd feel like I was carrying precious cargo but it feels normal though I am aware of pains like period pains - mild achey ones so that helps to remind me not to overdo it.  I go to pick up my 20kg dog then remember and stop (she might be 20kg but she still likes being picked up like baby for cuddles!).  I think it's because I don't view it as 'PUPO', I won't view it as any kind of pregnant until there's a positive test.  

Can't wait for you to get started so you can experience it all, it is so close now, just need to get that AF!


----------



## GemH

Lol injured nipple, that made me laugh   Doesn't sound nice. I know what you mean, until there's a positive test then your think of it more as a pregnancy. 

I know, just waiting for the old witch now.. If she doesn't come by Thursday I've got to go in Friday morn for scan and pick up drugs incase af starts over weekend. 

What pregnancy tests you ordered? First response? Really hope you get them 2 precious lines xx


----------



## incywincy

No I got the internet cheapies.  Was going for the FR ones but the internet cheapies are the same sensitivity and I got 15 for £4.30.  I know some people don't like them, but I used the ovulation tests like them for ages and had no problems.  On OTD I'll probably try a clearblue or something just to make sure.

I hope it comes before the weekend so you can get started, you'll be going through the dreaded EC again in no time.  When I was debating to freeze or not one of the main things was being able to try again without EC!  I didn't mind the procedure but the days following were awful.  It's kind of like what people say about childbirth, I know it was bad but I can't recall just why and I know I'd do it again if I had to.

Are you skiving at work again?


----------



## GemH

That's a good idea about the cheapies, I know I'd be wanting to test afew times lol so makes sense.. Then get a FR or clear blue for OTD. 

I'm dreading EC, geared myself up for it last time then got canceled 2 days before. So now I've got to gear myself up again ha ha. How long did it take for your EC? 

I'm not skiving   .... Maybe a little ha ha xx


----------



## incywincy

I was in the clinic at 9am for prep but wasn't due to go in until 10.30, they kept me waiting until 11.30 and I was in theatre for half an hour.  I was out by 2 but would have liked a little more recovery time to be honest.

I wish I could skive at work! Where I sit in the office, the Head can walk right past the window and see me typing away.  My old office was great for skiving.  Wonder why they moved me?  Haha!


----------



## GemH

I see, so a far few hours then. Not sure how my clinic work. I'm sure I'll find out though.

Haha, well I work in the telecommunications environment which means I'm surrounded by mobile phones. If my boss is around she wouldn't even know if it was my phone im on or im sorting a customers out lol. I couldn't get on here on computer as they have blocked everything other than work related for everyone lol xxx


----------



## incywincy

My place blocks a lot of stuff but they also run keyloggers so every key we type is run through a filter. And it takes screenshots  constantly which are scanned for offensive material. I got caught one time as I was using Amazon to buy something for school and in my recent purchases was a joke present of a sexual  nature and I got locked out until the techs could come & bypass it!   They thought it was hilarious. For weeks. 

At least I know where to come when my phone breaks now!


----------



## GemH

Ha ha, I bet you couldn't believe it lol. Yeah I'll fix your phone


----------



## vickym1984

Hi ladies. Hope you dont go too stir crazy this next week Incy

My radio thing was recorded today in the end, thought it was live. It will be broadcast Thursday, not sure what time


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls I started at half 8 finished at half 12 was good though xx


----------



## incywincy

Glad you enjoyed it kezza! Did you feel like the new girl at school?! 

Vicky, let us know what time, is it definitely on women's hour?


----------



## vickym1984

Not sure, I think its either that or You and Yours. I have emailed the producer lady to ask her


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol a little but there was 6 of us xx


----------



## incywincy

Quite a big intake then, is it a big place?  At least you have each other!  I started this job with 2 other people and we made a new team, it was good to all feel new and stupid together.  We are still good friends now although we got split up because apparently we got too cliquey.      We still meet up every lunch though!

I am off into Manchester tonight, step-daughter is going to see a band in Manchester Academy so we're popping into Manchester for a bite to eat while we wait for her.  We've decided to go down Canal St, never been outside of Pride weekend.  I wanted to go to La Tasca, love that place, but we've decided to save it for our anniversary - and if I get BFN it will be sangria all the way for me! This is how I kept myself sane in previous attempts, thinking of all the coffee, stilton and booze I would enjoy if it didn't work.


----------



## kezza_1980

Not that big but were a new team so will be 6 all in all were the out of hours team just this week and next were doing morning's  so were going to be the same lol makes you feel better than being the only one to stick out x

I normally go village its a great night out no hassle, I have never been to la tasca but heard lovely reviews about it, I guess to have a back up plan is always helpful something else to focus on however im sure you wont need another focus x


----------



## incywincy

Canal St was surprisingly lively last night, forgot how students drink any night of the week, haha!  Kezza, La Tasca does some lovely dishes.  It's obviously a chain restaurant and there's other independent tapas places but I like this one because of the pollo con salsa they do, I could just order multiple dishes of that rather than a mix of things!

So my pee sticks arrived today, was expecting them Thursday or Friday.  Oh dear.  They are now shoved under some bills in the dresser but they are crying out to me.  DW is off today and tomorrow so that will help keep me away from them - she doesn't even know I've bought them...


----------



## GemH

Glad you had a good night incy. 

Oh dear about the tests lol, try not to think about them. Your dw doesn't know you brought them   Your OTD is going to come around so quickly.. It's only 8 days away can't believe it xx


----------



## incywincy

The only thing is, that means there's only 7 days until I go back to work!  I am loving being off work, I am such a lazy cow.

How are you?


----------



## GemH

Haha that's true, I'm looking forward to having bank hol Monday off lol. 

I'm fine thank you. Not much to report here, still waiting for the witch to show her face xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I'm not that familiar with Manchester and as we have about 3 hours between appointments tomorrow just wondering if anyone knew of any pubs close by? Just so we can grab something for lunch..pref in walking distance so we don't have to pay to park the car?


----------



## vickym1984

No idea, as from down south HMD x

Incy, hope the next 6 days go by quick enough not to feel frustrated but long enough due to work things lol

Radio thing is on at some point between 12 and 1 on Thursday x


----------



## incywincy

Are you at Care or MFS?  If it's Care the only place I can think of off the top of my head is the big Wetherspoons right back down the A34, away from the city centre.  It's driving distance not walking but seems to have decent parking.  Otherwise I can't help you, not that familiar with the place myself.  3 hours between appointments is a bit of a pain isn't it!

Gem, fx it shows up soon.

Vicky, thanks!  I have already used one, just to check the trigger is out my system (well that's what I'm telling myself today).  Will try to catch the radio on Thurs.


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, hope a/f shows up soon, sorry I missed that a minute ago

Incy-Lol, I got my BFP at 6 days post 5day transfer, but most women dont get it to 9 days post (which is when you are planning to test) so it is better if you can wait. If it works (and I am sure it will for you), the wait till be shorter between test date and scan date if you wait.


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, I know what you are saying but it will probably go in one ear and out the other!    I'm not going to test tomorrow as we're going for a nice day out but I'll probably start on Thurs or Fri now!  I know I said I was scared of a chemical but I don't think I have the willpower.


----------



## vickym1984

Lol, you are like me x


----------



## GemH

Good morning ladies, how are we all? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello ladies, 

Gem how are you? Xx

Bambi hope your ok xx

Incy how you holding up? 

Hope everyone else is ok

AFM  emailed clinic again has she was on holiday last week, had response to say that they are now just waiting on a sutible match for myself, did ask for rough idea but she ignored it. So sent another asking for rough idea im awaiting response lol xx


----------



## GemH

Hiya kezza, lol I would of asked again too   just like to know don't u. Hoping it isn't too long of a wait for match. Let us know when u get a reply xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - hooray. At last you're going to be matched. Brilliant news. Fingers crossed for a quick process. I was 'offered' to someone the afternoon I was accepted onto the egg share programme and two days later I received a phone call in the morning telling me I'd been matched. I hope it's that smooth for you. x

AFM, I've got my pill scan tomorrow. If all is fine I will be starting synarel nasal spray, and a week later will be starting stimms. Yikes!


----------



## GemH

Great news pug lover   hope your scan goes ok tomorrow. Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been posting but I've been keeping up...just! Glad to hear everyone is making progress, incy I hope you are doing well!
After a long wait and hearing nothing I finally heard today that I have been matched  just waiting a treatment plan in the next few days! Am excited but suddenly nervous whih I'm sure is normal lol.
Roll on the first jab! X


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news puglover

Gem-Any sign of the old witch? Is it this fri you go in for a scan if no sign? x

Kezza-hope they get back to you x

flipper-fab news hun, how long did it take for the matching in the end? x


I emailed my clinic today to ask about my recipient and I am pleased to say she was also sucessful. Hope things continue to go well for her as well as me x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Evening girls  

Congrats on the BFP Vicky and for your recipient,  keeping my fx for OTD Incy and good luck and hugs for everyone else. I honestly can't keep up with you guys lol. Haven't been on here properly and you were all steaming along nicely so kept sending positive luck out and just lurking   

So now we're off the starting line I'm back (if you'll still have me)


----------



## vickym1984

See you signed forms Monday Kaitlyn? Can't remember, did you have all the egg sharing tests? So are you a go to be matched asap?


----------



## Hmd1987

Been such a long day today...but starting to get quite excited now. The ultrasound was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting. Had all the tests done etc so now just waiting for results and to be matched

For those who have been through ET...how do they actually do the procedure? Like is it just a catheter or do they use a speculum aswell? How long does it take?

Congrats to all those with BFPs


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Not yet Vicky, saw the co-ordinator and she's got all of my medical history etc and signed the research non-contact form and a few others to do with the egg share part. Appointments are being booked for us for counselling, group meeting and the rest of my screening eeek! That should be over the next 6-8 weeks and hopefully my test results will be back by then too. 

Sods law is i think i've got a cyst grumbling on my right side now. Saw the GP today and he's given me Diclofenac for the back pain and cramping, would have to start now of all times eh lol. Hopefully in a couple months I'll be DR with any luck. 

Finally got clear smear and biopsies now after 4/12 years  Had the results letter waiting for me when i got home on saturday after work. So happy i cried


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Pug lover  and flipper congratulations on being matched xx

Kaitlyn your moving forward thats fab news xx

Vicky brilliant news for your recipient, I might borrow your eggs if mine dont work lol xx

Hmd glad you found it ok  hope your results come fast xx

AFM well did recieve email back she still has not give time line, however DH has to go back for 2 more samples has some did not thaw,  apparently its normal to happen, so will have to take her word on that she has said thoug that they will still look for a  match 
For me so no delay xx


----------



## GemH

That's great there's not going to be a delay in waiting for a match again Kezza. Fingers crossed one comes along soon.

Flipper congrats on bein matched your be starting in no time  

Aww vicky what lovely news to hear your recipient got a bfp too.. That must of made you smile. Must be a lovely feeling.

Incy hope your doing well ?

Afm.... Af arrived early hours this morn, so once clinic opens I will book scan for tomorrow morn.. If scans ok stimms will start tomorrow evening. I'm ****ting myself now lol, can't believe I'll be starting them again. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok!

Great news for your recipient vicky, bet you feel so pleased, that's some real golden eggs you've got there 

Gem - how are you? What's next for you now??xx

Kezza - so close hunny, not long now I'm sure and it will all be worth it! Hope you're ok xx

Incy - how are you feeling? Any symptoms or anything yet? OTD is looming for you now 

Kaitlyn - great news about your smears! Bet that's such a relief, hope everything starts to move fast for you now xx

AFM - still on a waiting game, had my consultation for the hysterscopy on Monday so now got to wait 6 weeks for an appt for that  crazy crazy but guess it gives us time to get the cash sorted for our next ivf cycle. That's not gonna be until July/August now by the looks of things  makes me sad in some ways, my dream of being pg this year is fast escaping me. Best friend is due in oct and she is being completely weird with me at the moment. I can deffo feel the big flashing neon INFERTILE sign on my head ..,
So plan for the year is to get back into my running, I've signed up for loads of races this year and trying to get a place on the London marathon for next April. 
Just feel my PMA is getting lower and lower each week of this year that goes by, don't feel like me anymore and I want to change that.... 
Sorry for the depressed ramble ladies xxx

Gem - just read your post!! Wooo hooo!! Can't believe you're already at stimms stage!! That's fantastic!! Keeping all crossed for you hunny xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem finally its arrived whoop whoop I am so glad. Your bound to worry with last time but I'm sure this time you will be fine xxx and yep I am glad it wont delay me too had a wait that I want to end  lol x

Bambi dont apologise for your post were here to listen to each other in good or bad. And you know to inbox me whenever you need too. Does your friend know or does she have no clue what your going threw xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh kezza, she's the only one who knew, she knows everything, my ivf dates and every stage that I went through and then she was the one who called me the day my emmbies were transferred and told me she was pregnant   seriously, that still makes me laugh,! She calls me and moans about being pregnant and having no waistline and tells me how she wishes she could still go to the gym like me... Am
I being over sensitive


----------



## kezza_1980

I think she is just trying to stay normal with you I.e in a perfect world we would not struggle and she would moan and would make no difference however there should be some tact involved .

My best friend went the opposite way she blanked me for a month. 

I think they find it hard to approach. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know... I do get that but then it always seems to be me trying to keep the contact now, like I txt her last night to see how she is and still no reply... I understand its hard for her too but surely she could make a bit of effort.. Anyway that's my moan over now... Looks like another beautiful day! Makes everything seem so much better when the sun is shining!!

Hope everybody has a good day  xxx


----------



## GemH

Oh bambi  I wish I could run up to you right now and give you a big big   Completely understand how you feel. There's talking about it then there's being insensitive. 
I'm glad you had the consultation, just a bit of a bummer you have got to wait so long. But I promise you it will soon come around. When mine was cancelled 18th Feb I never thought the days would pass and here I am now starting my 2nd cycle.
It's nice to see you are keeping yourself busy with the running etc. Enjoy it. And don't you ever apologise for saying anything on here... We are all here for each other. Xxx

Thank you kezza  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh thanks Gem, I already feel better after voicing how I feel on here! It really does help... Lets just pray these second cycles are a little more successful for us both xx


----------



## GemH

It's better once you've got stuff off your mind. Yep lets hope they are for both of us  Xx


----------



## bambibaby12




----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Hope the wait for a match isn't too long for you hun x

Kaitlyn-Hope the next couple of months fly by for you and you are matched quickly once everything is sorted x

Gem-Glad the old witch arrived for you, hope scna tomorrow is all ok for you to start stimms x

Bambi-sorry to hear you are having such a rough time with it all, I really hope the next 6 weeks fly by. I am sure as soon as thats done, the clinic will get you asap to start again and I really hope it works for you, you deserve it, everyone does xxx  p.s. your friend sounds very insensitive xxx

Afm-Nothing much to report here, looking forward to hearing my radio interview played back later. MIL is still getting better every day so thats good also x


----------



## incywincy

Morning everyone!  It is a beautiful day here.  I have a full couch day planned, last chance to have the house to myself and do sweet FA, but I feel I am wasting the sunshine.

Gem, that's great news, hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  Finally starting stimms!  A big week ahead eh?  Hope you are ready stocked up on chicken, I ate so much of that in stimms, haha!  I'm sure the docs will manage you so you respond better this time - they have the knowledge of what didn't work last time so they will use that to help them.

Kezza, how frustrating that DH needs to give more samples but I'm glad they're going to start matching you now - they must be able to see he's committed to doing it by now.  I can imagine just what the reply was really, I found it frustrating trying to pin down a time frame.  I know they can't know for sure but just an indication would be helpful.

Bambi, I think getting back into your running is a good idea.  I toyed with the idea of running again last summer but I thought the egg share would start almost straight away so I didn't see the point, then at each stage I thought it would have happened soon so didn't start.  Entering lots of races will give you something to focus on and make you lovely and fit by the time the next cycle starts.  I think your friend is being very insensitive.  I understand kezza's point that she's trying to stay normal with you which is good but a little diplomacy wouldn't go amiss.  Telling you about things that are happening is one thing, but saying she is jealous that you can go to the gym is just thoughtless.

Kaitlyn, I hope all your appointments happen quickly and your blood tests come back soon.  Do you know what sort of time frame you're looking at for being matched up after that?  The waiting is so hard, it really got to me.  As soon as I started stimms my DW said I immediately seemed more happy.  I didnt' think it was that noticeable myself.

HMD, nearly there, hope you get matched soon!  For my ET they used a speculum and then they used something through my cervix which I presume was some sort of catheter or cannula.  It was uncomfortable but not painful.  My ET was over an hour late but they only told me they were running 15 mins late so I was trying not to pee myself, had to keep going to the toilet to let out tiny bits of wee to relieve myself.  This made the ET more uncomfortable - my bladder was so full it filled the ultrasound screen    They didn't need to push down on it at all which is great because I think the consultant would have gotten a bit of a face wash if they had, haha. 

Flipper- so cool that you've been matched!  Do you know how soon you'll be starting or wil that come with the treatment plan?

Vicky, that's lovely that your recipient got a BFP too.  I really hope mine does - they have been through so much to get to this point and they pay so much for the treatment.  I'm hoping she got some decent frosties out of it too, so she can either have another go or get some siblings out of it.


AFM, well I had a lovely day yesterday, we went out to Conwy in North Wales.  Was nice to go back, we went a couple of years ago but with kids and dog in tow so couldn't go in the castle and mooch around all the tacky tourist shops so we did that this time.

I have no symptoms beyond the ones caused by the pessaries - heavy sore boobs and occasional but lessening cramps.  Of course, I tested yesterday and got nothing.  This morning I tested and couldn't decide if there was something there then I scratched the test and messed it up.  I managed to have another bit of a wee before drinking anything so retested and I think there could be a line there, but I am sending myself cross eyed trying to decide.  I took photos on my phone and big camera but they didn't show it, I've had it in bright sunlight, shade, gloomy light, can't get a definitive.  I can't ask DW because she is at work - she still doesn't know I have bought tests and she will kill me if she knows I've posted it on here before telling her.    I will confess to buying them tonight and tell her I'm testing tomorrow morning, hopefully it will be clearer one way or another then.  I knew I'd regret starting to test so soon but I could not stop myself!  

I think it should be my lucky day - avoided a parking ticket by actual seconds this morning, managed to get in the car and drive off just as the inspector was two cars down from me!  So I think that's a good sign!


----------



## GemH

Haha incy you make me giggle   I hope that there is a 2nd line showing.. Oooh how exciting eyy! We won't tell your DW about you being naughty and testing everyday hehe. Enjoy your relaxing day, I'd make the most of it if I were you  

Vicky I'd love to hear it but I'm at work alday, is there anyway I can hear it later online? 

Got awful belly ache, I never suffer with period pains either.. Must be that tablet I took! Scan booked for 9.30 tomorrow morn. Xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, I think Vicky's thing is on a programme called 'You and Yours' and yesterday's ep is on iPlayer now, so today's should hopefully be on later tonight for you to catch up on.

Hope your pains settle soon - you're allowed paracetamol but avoid ibuprofen.


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, it should be put on the iplayer from the radio 4 website at some point today x


----------



## GemH

Ooh lovely I'll have a look tonight on iplayer then. Thank you ladies.

I'm now popping out to get some paracetamol. Xx


----------



## GemH

Can I be nosey.. For those who have had a cycle before how long did you stimm for? I'm trying to work out dates already    

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

It is usually 10-16 days from first stimms to trigger jab Gem, both of my cycles I have triggered on the 14th day of stimms.


----------



## GemH

Thanks vicky, I did 12 days before then it was cancelled so I didn't know how long it would be. Suppose all depends how I respond again really. Just there's someone off work on 13th and I'm hoping ec will be after that as really I can't be off too but if I do there's nothing I can do about it really. xxx


----------



## incywincy

I was quite quick, started on the 10th and triggered on the 20th with EC on the 22nd.  I'd imagine you'll be longer though if you didn't respond quickly last time.

It's tricky trying to work it all out, isn't it?  I spent ages counting days and doing 'what if's and it turned out that I correctly predicted EC before I'd even had my first scan.

Okay, so the other pee test drove me so mad that I did another one and it's just as inconclusive.  Someone needs to come to my house and hide the rest of the packs, I have something like 10 left!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy lol im on my way lol


----------



## incywincy

Haha Kezza, I said it in jest but I'm starting to think it would be a good idea.  Even worse, DW is working every day of the bank holiday weekend so goodness knows what I'm going to be like by Monday.  She'll come home to find me buried in a sea of tiny internet cheapies.


----------



## kezza_1980

Love to see you explain it lol just hope there is more of an indicator tomorrow for you


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Kezza.

How is the new job going?


----------



## kezza_1980

Your welcome x

It's going well been hard to get use to it being mainly email based  but no screaming down phone is good  part time training so suning myself now lol


----------



## incywincy

Sounds good.  I don't like using the phone much, would not take job that involves screaming down one!

That's the other great thing about part time - when the weather's good you get to enjoy it.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well after next week im on evenings mon to wed ab morning sat and sun so should will have loads of sunny times lol


----------



## incywincy

I meant to say before Vicky, I fell asleep at 11.30, what time was your interview on?  I've found the programme online but am not sure what point your bit is at.

Kezza, that sounds great!  Hope the weather holds out now.


----------



## GemH

Incy   you are turning into a poas addict. I don't blame you though, I think I'd be like that too. Though hubby has said I'm not allowed any preg tests until close to otd. Spoil sport aint he lol. 

Kezza glad your enjoying your job. Sounds nice all being emails, I don't like having to go on phone either though I have to working here time to time!

Not long until the weekend yayy and an extra day off Monday lovely Xx


----------



## incywincy

I was like this with my IUIs but I was convinced I'd want to stay in the bubble for this treatment.  No such luck!  At least I had the foresight to buy cheapies - last year I didn't and I had to keep buying them at supermarket prices.  Someone on my cycle buddies thread has spent over £100 on tests this month - worth it though as she got her BFP.

I have just scoffed so much Ben & Jerrys and chocolate raisins, I feel slightly sick.  This is another reason why I'm best not left alone in the house.


----------



## GemH

£100   at least she got her bfp and they weren't all negative lol. So to her it would of been worth it. 

Pmsl you make me laugh   enjoy all the Ben and jerrys you can girl.. Why not, won't do any harm  Can you believe your nearly a week past transfer?! Gone so quickly xxx


----------



## incywincy

I know, I spent all day Monday thinking about what I was doing the Monday before.  Egg collection seems like such a distant memory, all that worry and pain, then the wait for transfer.  It feels strange knowing I've done it now, after all that waiting I had to do.  Part of me wishes I was doing it again, I think I am insane.

And now it's your turn!  You'll be injecting soon and will have your follie scans in no time.  Are you nervous?


----------



## GemH

I know it's flown by.. I remember you starting your stimms. And having your EC, scary really. 

I am abit nervous, I keep hoping that tomorrow's scan will show afew follies ready to get growing, and praying there's gonna be more that grow. 
I'm actually more nervous of the injections again, having to do them everyday.. Then I got to have cetrotide added in on day 4 so that's 2 injections. I'm sure I'll get used to it again. My body just better get her butt in gear this time and work for me xxx


----------



## incywincy

You'll get used to the injections again in no time.  I remember a great sense of accomplishment once I could do them without getting sweaty palms!


----------



## GemH

Haha yeah I'll get used to it in no time. I'll prob be hassling you ladies over next week or so with my worries  

Xx


----------



## incywincy

No problems, we're all here for each other so don't worry about that. God knows I've whinged and fretted and ranted at you lot plenty!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy you've made me laff with your posts today, that Ben and jerrys sounds amazing and you've got a great excuse in this weather!! Enjoy it!! Can't believe that girl spent £100   not so bad though if she got her BFP!! You will be there with her soon  

Kezza - I'm so jealous of your pt working especially in this weather! It's beautiful!! Glad all is going well too in your new job!!

Gem - hope your EC falls at the right time for you! The last thing u want is to be stressed about what time ur gonna need to take off work! I've got a good feeling about this month for both you and incy!!! xx

Wow ladies!! How amazing is it wen the sun shines!! Why can't it be like this all the time!! I love England when it's like this!! Makes me wanna get the barbie out  I've just been to our local farm shop to get some treats, don't go there very often cos its very pricy but wanted some of their homemade sticky toffee pudding   decided to get some steak for tonight's dinner and it cost me bloody £14 for 2 bits of rub eye!!?? I nearly died when I looked at the sticker he'd put on!! Wow I'm gonna savour this!! I'm all for supporting local shops but jeez!! No wonder so many people turned a blind eye to te horse meat scandal lol!!!

Keep praying for more sun ladies!! We all deserve it after the **** we've had over the last 12mths xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm not a red meat fan but DW is and she complains about the lack of steak and lamb buying that I do but they're so expensive, especially when you've got kids who eat adult portions.  Roast dinners are nearly always chicken because they're the only thing reasonably priced.  Can't believe two steaks were £14!

It has been a glorious day but I've spent most of it in bed, last day I'll be doing this for a while.  I think DW and I shall go out tomorrow, it's my last day off without the kids so we'll take a trip somewhere.  Can't believe my 2 weeks off are nearly over, I've been counting down to them for so long!  Going back to work will be a blast of reality.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I think the year is flying by wishing it away me at the moment


----------



## incywincy

I feel like I'm wishing time away too. Didn't mind so much when it was crappy after Christmas, I always wish that time of year away but I'm hoping for a slow summer. But if I get a bfn I'll just wish time away until next cycle! A bfp and I'll be wishing time away until scans. So I don't think either way I'm going to have a leisurely summer! 

I am seriously considering going to buy a first response. Hope dw comes home soon cos I can't go and get one then. My willpower is pitiful.


----------



## kezza_1980

Was speaking to my DH before about when we get to 2ww I said I'd be just like you lol  he reckons he could wait but I know I  couldn't lol


----------



## incywincy

I think my DW is like your DH, she was rather bemused by the idea of testing today and didn't know why I wasn't just waiting until the two weeks were up.  Mind, I did tell her at 5.30am as soon as she opened her eyes!  I did another test and there's pretty much something there but it's so, so faint.  DW doesn't think it means anything because it's too light.  I photoed the test again but it doesn't really show up, it kind of does but could be clutching at straws.  

Hope it's darker tomorrow, DW might believe it then.  I am not getting excited yet because I need it to be a bit darker before I can feel that it's definite.

Turns out DW is working today after all, which means another day lazing around for me.  Am not eating loads of Ben & Jerry's today, had terrible stomach ache in the night!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I hope it is a line for you hun really really do x and ben an jerrys I am missing that stuff loads lol
Just test every day and hopefully it will get darker x


----------



## incywincy

I will do kezza and I won't do 4 tests today!  

I'm concerned I'm developing OHSS, I am so bloated this morning.  It's kind of like I'm constipated but I'm not, the ice cream had a bit of a laxative effect on me yesterday.  All night, when I was turning over I could feel my ovaries pulling.  I didn't realise it could come on so late, but have just googled and it can.  Hope it goes down soon, I look huge!  

Are you still dieting Kezza?  With the mention of missing Ben & Jerry's.  Hope it's going well.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah at min I am until down reg  be in best shape I can


----------



## incywincy

Hope it's going well, I will stop talking about ice cream!


----------



## kezza_1980

Don't be daft it makes me dream lol


----------



## vickym1984

Go out and get a FR for tomorrow woman lol.  My line at 6dp5ft was very light, but it got darker each day. Good luck for the few days ahead Incy xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-GL for scan this morning


----------



## incywincy

Haha, Vicky, well that's me told!  I did look in Morrisons but they only had Clearblue so I'll try to get a FRER in Asda later.

I haven't listened to your radio thing yet but I have found it on iPlayer, don't be thinking I have forgotten!


----------



## bambibaby12

Omg incy!!!   that the line gets darker for you! It's looking good for your BFP!!!  

Gem - good luck for your scan today hunny, keep us posted how u get on xx


----------



## GemH

Hi my lovelies, now on way back to work from the clinic. Scan went well, in fact I have more follicles now than I did on stimms in feb   They reckon the down reg didnt work for my body. I've got 4 on right and 5 on left. Been put on 262.5 gonal f and cetrotide I bring into it on Monday. Back on Tuesday for a scan. Sooo I start tonight omgggg.. Happy and nervous! 
They also mentioned about embryo glue incy that you spoke about, £300 though. I said id have a think about it.
EC booked in for 17th May though she reckon it will likely be 15th or 16th.

Relieved that I actually had something going on in there this time  

Hope you are all ok and looking forward to the bank hol weekend  xxxx


----------



## Jaydaali

[youtube]I[/youtube] hey I'm new to site , I had my consultation Wednesday now waiting on blood results I'm at hers and Essex for egg share I hope I get excepted


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - OMG, that's so exciting. A line is a line, however faint (as long as there's visible dye). The internet cheapies are notorious for faint lines. But I understand why you'd want to keep calm and test again tomorrow. Is there such a thing as a sensitive digital HPT? There'd be no disputing the word 'PREGNANT'! (I know Clear Blue digital is nowhere near as sensitive as the FRER). How many dpt are you now?

*GemH* - brilliant news. Keep us posted.


----------



## incywincy

That sounds great Gem!  You'll get more follies over the next few days, sounds like this cycle is going to be much better.  Can't believe they charge that much for embryoglue, my clinic was £95.  I thought they forgot to use it as they didn't charge me for it, but an invoice landed on the mat today, pfft.

Hi Jaydaali, did they say how long the bloods will take?  Are you accepted if they come back clear?  It seems to drag at this point, when you're waiting to hear things because it's still all 'what if's.  Hope the process is quick for you and you get accepted soon!

Puglover, I'm 6dp5dt so just coming up to the time when early tests might show it.  I think I will get a FRER tomorrow.  The internet cheapies are as sensitive but I've heard mixed opinions on them. I'm saving the good digital for OTD when it is more likely to pick it up.


----------



## flipper123

Great news Incy, I'm sure the line will get darker! 
Gem, glad your scan went well and that you can move onto the next step 
Hope everyone else is well.
AFM, the match took 4 weeks from when the bloods came back but I first called about egg sharing in December so it feels like a very long wait! I'm waiting to hear when I can start, they are just figuring out how to sync me and my recipient, fingers crossed it won't be too much longer.
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem great news about your scan hun so pleased for you xx

Flipper they will have you sync in no time xx

Welcome jaydaali x


----------



## GemH

Thank you everyone. Lets see how this 1st jab go tonite. It's in a pen not syringe so I don't have to mix them all up.

Yeah incy £300   I sat there at the desk and thought incy's was alot cheaper than that haha   sooo glad to see you are getting a faint 2nd line. Excited for you.. Can't wait to hear once you've done first response.

Welcome Jaydaali.

Hope your all enjoying the sun

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Yay, glad all went well at scan, sounds very positive x

Jaydaali-I was at Herts & Essex, they are very good. There is a herts and essex board on here, with a fairly active chit chat thread . It takes around 3 weeks for all the bloods to come back. They are very efficient and quick once you are all matched etc xx

Flipper-Hope it doesn't take too long to sync you  and you are starting very soon x


----------



## incywincy

I have managed to doze off for half the day again, but when I woke I did a stronger wee than my FMU so of course I had to test it and there's definitely a line there!

Taking Vicky's advice and getting a FRER for the morning.  I hope it lasts until OTD, though I decided that if it's a chemical pregnancy at least I know about it so we can see if there's anything we can change next time to make it stick.

That all sounds very sensible and level headed, when really I have already given it a nickname and started talking to it when I talk to the dog.  

Gem, I wonder how they charge such different prices for things.  It's like embryo freezing, when I was doing all my clinic research with spreadsheets, a couple of clinics were charging about £1000 for freezing and others just £500.  I thought it was worth using as my mum had a history of early miscarriages trying for me so I wanted the support of the glue, and the pessaries for as long as possible.

Flipper, that's what it was like for me - it took a month and a couple of follow up phone calls just to get my initial consultation appointment booked then I had to wait a month for it, then the bloods then the matching.  From actually sending the self-referral off it was over 4 months until I was matched.  Glad things are starting to move for you.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy sounding good so did you use the glue this time


----------



## incywincy

I did, it's only £95 at Care and I thought, what the hell, for everything else I've paid out, £95 is nothing for a bit of peace of mind.  I decided that if I didn't use it, it would be a £95 'what if' and my policy throughout has been to minimise the 'what if's if I get a BFN.

Not to the point of paying £750 for the embryoscope though, they offered me that too, it's where they monitor the embryos via a kind of camera to see which develop best and how but I didn't feel that was necessary - perhaps if I had a history of poorly developing embryos.  If ound them pretty good on selling the extras, I had Mr Patel for my consultation and he was great, told us all the options and how much they cost but didn't give us the hard sell on them.


----------



## kezza_1980

I have never even heard of that embryoglue till you mentioned it


----------



## incywincy

I don't know how commonly it's used.  I found some info that said it gave an extra 10% or so chance, so if there's a 50% chance, it's 60% with glue.  Not a huge improvement but when I was researching egg sharing I found success rates between 50 and 70%, I thought lifting it to a possible 80% is a good thing.

Don't take my word for it though - especially Gem, I don't want you shelling out £300 on my sayso!


----------



## kezza_1980

Will have to look into it


----------



## GemH

That's what the doctor said, she said I have about 50% with my age and it could add another 10% on it. I'm debating it... Can it only be used with blasto's? That's another thing clinic charge £450 to go to blasto   
Now if we were 100% sure we'd freeze any left then yeah it's worth going to blasto, but I don't think we will be freezing any as that's expensive too, just another expense on top of what we're already having to pay! So I thought is it worth us going to blasto for £450 to have 1 transferred then not freezing the rest? Or should we just transfer 2 at day 3? Does that all make sense    xx


----------



## GemH

Oh and Incy I think you are pregnant wahoooo xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Gem!

I was hoping for a day 3 transfer as I felt they'd be better back in me, and with only having 4 embryos I was worried I'd lose them by day 5.  However, on day 3 the embryologist's main reasoning for wanting to go to blast was that there was no clear leader in the embryos.  I had 3 great 8 cells and one good 7 cell.  She couldn't pick between the 8 cells.  As it happens, once I went to blast, there was one very strong one graded AB, one reasonable one graded BB or BC and the third 8 cell wasn't doing well.  The 7 cell didn't make it to freezing. The BB or BC one did but the third 8 cell was only frozen as a sort of back up and I could tell they weren't too happy with it's quality.  If I'd had a day 3 transfer, I'd have had a 1 in 3 chance of having that poorer 8 cell put back in, so I'm glad I did.

I agree about the additional expense, it's a pain.  It's a decision that you can think about till the cows come home but it isn't until you're faced with your day 3 embies that you really decide.  Similar with the freezing, I wasn't really going to freeze but they said my second best blast was too good to waste and DW wanted to keep it!


----------



## GemH

That's true thanks incy. The consultant was just speaking like we are going to have blasto's.. And I wanted to say hang on a minute I didn't even make it to EC last time lol, I think we will just have to go with the flow and see what happens. I think freezing is about £1400   but then you add another fresh cycle up and we'd be paying upto another 7 grand again! 

I don't know will just wait and see how I get on with these stimms.

What time did you do your stimms? I'm sure it doesn't matter what time but I used to do them about 6.30/7 and thinking maybe it was too early lol going   I think! We're out tomorrow evening with afew friends and my injection has to be kept in the fridge so it's not like I can just put it in my bag and pop to the loo when nobody knows lol. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem that's amazing news!!! Good luck for that first jab tonight!!! Glad they've given u a potential EC date too! Least u can start planning now!! xx

Another set back for me, got my date for hysterscopy, 30th July??!   time to talk hubs into letting me have it privately I think, I wanted to be underway with my 2nd cycle by then!! Just seems everything is against me having my happiness at the moment


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi    its so long off seems so unfair that there is such a wait xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

It's just ridiculous!! 3 months from my consultation which in my opinion I didn't need anyway as I'd already discussed what was happening with the same consultant who did private ivf.,,,   I just feel so down with it all at the moment... Sorry for bringing down the thread with my miserable face


----------



## GemH

Ooh bambi  I'm sorry to hear that.. Do you know how much it is privately? End of July does seem so far away. Sometimes just seems so unfair xxx


----------



## incywincy

Aww, bambi, that's such a pain.  I would definitely have a good look into doing it privately - but see exactly how quickly they could get you in for it before you commit, if it ends up being not much earlier you might as well wait on NHS.  Don't feel bad about bringing the thread down, that's what we're all here for.  If you can't have a moan with us, where can you?  I don't blame you for feeling down at all, I'd be thoroughly miserable too if I was in your position.

Gem, I did stimms about 9 at night but I really don't think it makes a difference, I think some people do them in the morning.  I think whichever time suits you the best.  My clinic said pick the best time for you but make sure it's a time you can stick to.  6.30pm sounds good, if it has to be in the fridge that gives you the rest of the evening free to go out.


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Thats terrible considering they thought it would be 6 weeks, defintely look into going privately xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I would look at this link

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16169403

It is old, but there seems to be research to suggest a saline infusion sonogram (which is what I had at the start of my cycle) is equal in diagnostic effectiveness to a hysterscopy, and its a lot cheaper. I guess the issue is, with paying out so much for IVF that you want to give yourself the best possible chance, but I am confused as to why they reccomended a hysterscopy straight away after 1 failed cycle when I assume you have no other symptomns? xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky thank you so much for that link, it's interesting and will deffo ask the question!!

I already know that it's £2000 for the hysterscopy privately so when u thought it would only be a 6 wk wait I didn't mind waiting for nhs appt, may aswel get them to do something for me but now it's a 3 mth wait it makes me feel sick! Will ring them Tuesday and see if for some bizarre reason there is anything earlier or perhaps a cancellation but if not then I'm just going to have to plead with DH re going private! 

Thanks for all your support ladies! Promise I will get my mojo back soon! Need someone's boot up my **** at the minute!! xxx


----------



## flipper123

Sorry to hear your news bambi, I know how you feel, yesterday I was on top of the world having been matched, today I get told the recipient has decided she doesn't want to start for nearly 4 months, I'm gutted  I know the ivf journey is a rollercoaster but I didn't expect to feel the highs and lows this early!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bloody hell flipper do you have to wait or can you ask to be re matched xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Omg flipper!! I can't believe that!! Why would someone want to wait 4 months?? Really feel for you an you are so right about it being a complete roller coaster  
I agree with kezza, I would be asking for another match xx


----------



## flipper123

I have asked but they didn't sound too hopeful of other match. Just feeling fed up right now, I can't believe she doesn't want to get going either x


----------



## incywincy

Flipper that's awful. Can't you ask for a new recipient? Why should she get you on hold when other recipients are waiting? If Iwere you I'd ask this, and to be honest I'd probably also ask for all paperwork so you can apply to another clinic. 

Definitely kick up a bit of a fuss. I know we get the benefit of reduced treatment and I'm grateful to my recipient for that but it's not a one way thing, we're doing something that has quite big moral and emotional implications and you deserve not to be messed around by her.


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I hope you get some answers. I would have expected with one failed cycle and no other symptomns , the next course of action to be a SIS and assuming no real lining problems flagged, then a Pipelle (endo scratch) to aid implantation.  Its so unfair that anyone has to go through all of this but when you are left hanging it is even worse x

Flipper-Flaming heck.  Surely if this match has taken a month, they can match you again within another 1 month? Call them back first thing Monday and tell them you need a serious chat about this.  Has your clinic got a thread on here? Can you see how long others took to get matched?


----------



## kezza_1980

They should move you to top of list flipper its not your fault its shocking


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - apparently at my last scan my lining was a little "too thick" so they aren't sure if this is an issue. Also because I bled early they wonder if their is a fibroid or polyps or something which is stopping implantation. I will deffo be asking for an endo scratch though!

Who knows, only time will tell I guess and just gotta try and find a positive from it all xxx


----------



## GemH

Omg flipper, def ask the clinic to rematch you like the girls have said. 4 months is a long time to wait.. Really feel for you 

Bambi   I hope you get things sorted sooner, it's a long time to wait when you want to get started on another cycle. How does your Dh feel about it? X

Incy have you brought a first response yet?  

1st stimms done, I feel like its going to fly by now. What have you all got planned for this bank hol weekend? Xx


----------



## flipper123

I will speak to them next week, unfortunately Monday is a bank holiday and the egg sharing coordinator isn't back in until Thursday but I will call then and be a bit more direct than I was today, I did say I wasn't happy to wait that long and could they rematch me but I just got the feeling that they either didn't want to or maybe thought they wouldn't be able to. Maybe by telling the recipient I will go for a rematch might spur her on. Just trying not to let the stress get the better of me, life has been on hold and the glimmer of hope I had yesterday didn't last long 
Incy good luck for your test and I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## incywincy

I would definitely get tough with them.  You're not committed to anything, you don't have to agree to this match.  4 months is long enough to start again with another clinic!  It took me 3 months from my first consultation to getting matched and my clinic was long!  If you have other clinics nearby I would really start checking them out.  Even if you don't actually apply, start looking at other peoples' experiences there and then if it comes to it, point out to your clinic that you could just leave and start again elsewhere because it would be quicker.

It seems to me that she's a difficult one to match and they don't want you to get rematched because they don't have anyone else for her.  But if that's the case, she should be ready to start.  I question how much she wants to do this really, what can possibly be more important?

What a shame it's come on a Friday of a bank holiday too so you can't try to rectify it tomorrow.  Good luck for the phonecall on Thursday and I hope you manage to get through the week without too much stress.

Gem, FRER bought!  Unfortunately I was reading the leaflet when stepdaughter walked in on me to ask something, really hoping she didn't see what it was.  

No plans for bank holiday weekend, DW is off tomorrow so once she's recovered from her hangover (at a hen party, oh dear) we might do something but apart from that nothing.  I'd like to take the dog to the beach but her fur is ridiculously long and the groomer won't be happy if she gets in the sea right now.


----------



## bambibaby12

Well done Gem on that first stimms jab, you're right, it's going to fly by for you now!! You will b PUPO in no time. DH just thinks it will give me time to get healthy again after binging etc since my bfn and on holiday. He looks at it as saving us money which we can then spend on ivf... Which is true and wow I hate him for being so blooming positive. I know he's right but at the minute I'm deffo a "glass half empty" person 
Will be calling every week for a cancelation though 
We are off to the Lake District this weekend, taking the dog so looking forward to lots of nice walks and pub lunches 
What've you got planned?? xxx

Incy - hope your stepdaughter didn't bust you  what kind of dog have you got? Mine loves the beach and it's great for tiring them out! Hope you have a fab weekend whatever u end up doing!!xx

Hello to everybody else! Lets just hope mr sunshine stays out for us all wherever and whatever we are all doing xxx


----------



## GemH

That is true what your Dh is saying, your get to save abit for your next cycle but its still the thought of waiting all that time. I think it effects us woman more than the men. I reckon the way this year is flying by July will be here in no time. But I know it's difficult, we'll still all be here to chat and help you along  
Ooh sounds lovely what you have planned, I'm off into the town today to do abit of shopping with my sister, we have so many birthdays in May I need to get my butt in gear and get some presents. Then me and hubby out tonight with afew friends for something to eat, but I'll be the driver tonite, usually I'm the drinker  

Morning to everyone else. Incy I hope your step daughter didnt see lol. Are you only planning on telling them after you've got your bfp? Good luck if you testing today

Enjoy your weekends everyone xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know Gem, in my head I could have coped with the end of June even but July just seems forever away  I will be pestering for an earlier appt though so watch this space.
I need to get back to the zero alcohol, I've been so bad since my hols, getting a right beer belly at the minute 
Hope you have a good weekend and make sure u treat urself to something nice while shopping too  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning ladies xx

Bambi as gem says the other half's are always so calm and see things more positive annoying as it is it keeps us stable lol well ish lol xx

Gem you will soon be pupo so exciting xx

Sounds like you both have a nice weekend planned, , we're just going to local park with dog he hates other dogs since my mum's bit him so I have to muzzle him. People must think he is nasty but he is not xx

Incy hope you was not busted xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh nooo kezza! Poor little thing, that's what worries me, mine always goes bounding over thinking everybody is going to be so friendly.... He's a softie too, another dog only has to look at him funny and he comes running back to me  
Hope you have a fab weekend too! I'm up in Bolton at the moment, a little grey, just hope this sun comes out soon!! xx


----------



## kezza_1980

You will have to let me know when your up this way with some free time we could have a bite to eat, enjoy your weekend too xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awww yeh kezza that sounds good!! Funnily I'm working in mcr next week til thurs dunno whether you are about at all? Then will be up here the following weekend, let me know anyway


----------



## incywincy

Morning ladies!

Did another cheapie, slightly darker line, did a FRER, definitely a line!  Just need to keep getting them til OTD now!  I'm 7dp5dt so it's likely to be true but could always turn chemical.  Very much hope not.

I don't think I'll tell the kids until I tell everyone else in the family - because one of them will tell a cousin then all my in laws will know. It'll be that 'I'm not allowed to say so don't tell anyone else' rumour spreading.  If it sticks, I'm telling my parents at about 7 weeks but that's only because they're visiting then and I want to do it face to face.

I had to wait for ages as I got up at 4am and had to pee but didn't test then.  I then had excruiating stomach pains - not AF like, high up as if I was getting a bad stomach bug.  Nearly passed out on the toilet. DW was rather drunk from the hen do and rather useless!    Concerned but not particularly helpful!

My dog loves the beach too, it's the only place I can take her where she can go off the lead as she's terrible for coming back when called and gets spooked really easily.  She gets spooked by feathers on the ground and everything, daft thing.  She's similar with other dogs, wants to be friendly but when they move near her she cacks herself!  

She's a cross between an Old English sheepdog and a poodle.  Great for allergies and fluffy cuddles, a pain in the butt to groom as it's long and fluffy but also curly.  She's getting all her fur shaved off for summer next week.

What dogs do you have, Kezza and Bambi?

Bambi, your DH has the right idea but I think it's easier for the partner to say.  When I was worried about the polyp, DW just said 'well if it needs doing, it needs doing, worrying won't change it'.  They don't mean badly by it but they aren't as emotionally invested as us.  Having focuses like fitness and running will help you, but I also think the odd weekly drinkie is a good idea - might as well do it while you can!  Your weekend away sonuds lovely, haven't been to the Lake District for years.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy she is gorgeous so excited for you hun I think your def pregnant xx
My dog is a staffie he is 4 now soft has hell and a complete poser lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Kezza!  Will try to keep a lid on the excitement until OTD, don't want it all to come crashing down.

My old dog was part staffie, part something else which we don't know as she was a rescue.  She was so lovely but terrible with other dogs so she was difficult to walk too, always had to be on a lead.  At least she could play fetch, this one looks at me completely blankly when I try.  Staffies get a bad rep, but it's they type of owners really, all these chavvy lads who get them to seem hard.  Every staffie I've known through friends and family has been lovely and gentle.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thats him hates other dogs  he was fine with my yorkie that passed away or any in house its just when out, we have had him since baby.  My mun hates staffies because of there reputation well not hate just scared but she loves ours he is red and called rusty x


----------



## GemH

Yayy incy, I'll def look forward to your otd now  it'd be great to eventually see us all get our bfp on this thread. 

Your dog is adorable, she looks lovely. I've got 2 westies. Boy & girl. And she was in season a couple of weeks ago and I think he got her if u know what I mean lol, I bet she's pregnant before me   gonna leave it a couple of weeks and take her to vets and find out. Luckily there not brother and sister so it's ok but could you imagine I get a bfp too it'll be babies and puppies arghhhh will drive me mad lol xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

You could be in for a busy time ahead gem lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww Gem that would be so cute! Westies are lovely, imagine the puppies! And you could sell them... Bit of ivf cash. I wanted to mate my dog but dw said it was either puppies or a baby. 

Kezza I don't actually know of staffies that have been viscous, even in the news, aren't attacks usually other terrier breeds? I think they have sweet faces.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy he is my baby although he will have to learn not to lie on my belly soon x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah mine jumps from a standing position and just boings onto me, had to stop that before stimms. She still likes to boing next to me then snuggle on my legs. She's two next week and still very puppy like. 

Don't think I'm going far today, my stomachache is back, getting sharp pains high up.


----------



## GemH

Yeah that's true Incy, abit of extra cash for ivf. I know puppies would be cute, I'd want to keep them all lol. 

Haha you DW, puppies or baby lol. I'd choose baby too 

Now off out. Speak to you lovelies later xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Yay , great news x

Bambi-Like the other ladies said it probably is a good idea but can see why the wait seems so long for you, and defintely keep calling for a cancellation x

Gem-Yay to first stimms jab done, your scan will be round in no time x

Hi to Kezza and everyone else xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello vicky hope your ok hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

I'm good thanks, not much to report here atm xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well at least all is well xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem  seriously that made me laugh! Your poor dog showing you how it should be done  I've just been looking at puppies, said to DH if I can't have kids I may as well just get another dog! I love westies, I bet they are so cute xx

Incy - your dog is gorgeous! Bet she's great for cuddles!! I've got a beagle, so friendly and loves cuddles. I want a pug next so just been looking at those 

Vicky - thank you and glad you're feeling ok! Not long now until ur 20w scan  

Kezza - I love staffies and will always maintain its the owner not the dog! I've known loads of ppl with them and they are all the kindest dogs and wouldn't hurt a fly. Just a shame that some ppl use them as "status" dogs xx


----------



## vickym1984

Lol Bambi, you are trying to get me further along than i am, its my 12w scan coming up, a week wednesday


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh sorry vicky, it's my best friend who has the 20 week scan... Sorry! 12 weeks is a huge milestone though so keeping all crossed for then for you


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun, really hope it will be you later this year, and the rest of the lovely ladies here xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi, well had a lovely walk in park and were going to watch the hobbit soon with some ben and Jerry's I'm blaming incylol


----------



## incywincy

Err, don't be blaming me!    Hope you enjoyed it Kezza.

Bambi i remember you saying before you had a beagle, I love them they're so friendly looking.  Not so keen on pugs, though, look too small and yappy.  Someone brought a tiny pug puppy to my house one day and my daft big dog ran and hid from him, she jumped on the couch and started shaking.  I don't know how we ended up with such a big furry monster, we always said that when the other one died we'd get a dog like Eddie from Frasier but that went awry somehow.

Hope everyone has some nice plans today.  It's not looking too sunny out there at the moment, so I think I'll just do boring things like the washing today and save nice outdoor stuff for tomorrow.  Have a nephew staying over in stepson's room and omg, the stench of teenage boy emanating is awful.  Am going to go in and open windows soon.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I enjoyed  every single spoonful lol and loved the film as well


----------



## incywincy

I haven't seen it.  Haven't seen any LOTR or much of anything really!  Not a big film watcher these days.  I have a Lovefilm account languishing but taking money off me each month, I really should put it to use.  Might spend some time today updating my rental list and get some sent out.


----------



## kezza_1980

I love them all never got to see the hobbit in he pictures and kind of gutted now but 2nd one out dec I could be pregnant by then nacho heaven lol and if not still nacho heaven with a few rose wines to complement lol


----------



## incywincy

Well I hope it is nacho heaven for you not rose wine time by then!

I have been really good with alcohol for such a long time (bar Christmas).  In my long DR, I had a couple of wines, but nothing at all since the beginning of April.  I don't miss it because I know it's for the greater good, and the thought of hangovers isn't pleasant, but the other day DW had a glass of really fizzy cold cider and I had to have a sip.  I was so jealous it was like heaven!  Suddenly, faced with the prospect of actually really not being allowed it, I want it all, I want cava, cider, whisky & coke, I even look longingly at drinks I haven't had for donkeys years like Archers!    I think I am a grass is always greener kind of person!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol we have stopped as well I never drank at Christmas has I was driving, 
I did have 1 glass of wine at DH sisters at easter and went out on 1st march for friends birthday but thats been my intake which is low to what it was lol.

I am actually enjoying not waking up with hangover from hell 
And think DH is enjoying me not waking him up early .... I don't sleep well on beer lol


----------



## incywincy

The lack of hangovers is wonderful!  At Christmas I had an 'f it' moment and got drunk and was soo poorly afterwards.  I think I did it once when waiting to be matched, but to be honest it didn't take much to get me drunk then due to lower tolerance!

I know I don't want to get drunk now, but I missed the taste of it the other day.  Will just have to find other cold fizzy things to enjoy. 

Am ready for a mid-day nap again, don't know how I'm going to cope with going back to work on Tuesday!  Are you still training next week, Kezza or are you on properly?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah you will be fine xx
I am training again next week then its decision time for them and me uts not the best paid job but hours once training finishes wil be great for treatment x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah mine's not the best paid s I'm part time but it means I don't bring home loads of work like full time, so between that and the school holidays I can't really change. Wish I'd trained in something else sometimes though. I dream of working in a dog rescue place! Not that there's much money in that either. 

So if you don't impress can you be out by next week? Is there positions for all of you or are you competing for limited places?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep can be on my **** again next week, there is enough positions for us all has were the new out of hours team,  basically were bring trained in all 4 areas which ever is our strongest will be what we do I have def picked up 2 no problem we do 3 an 4 this week


----------



## incywincy

That's positive then, if you've mastered 2 areas, if you're not as great at the others you'll still likely get a place in one of them 2. Am sure you'll be fine anyway. It's just what you need for the next few months. 

Think I should go and take the dog out. She keeps coming in and pawing expectantly at me.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bless you best get her out done my long walk already shorter one after tea and he be fine for a garden trip before bed lol
Wish I had a lazy life like that lol 

Enjoy your walk


----------



## incywincy

It really is a dogs life isn't it? Though I think I'd rather be a cat and give people snotty looks! I'd  love a cat but allergic.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I had one but when I split with son's dad he kept it

I like cat napping lol


----------



## incywincy

I love catnapping too, at the moment! 

I am having horrible abdominal pains again, it's not AF like, too high, like it's actually in my stomach.  It feels like I've got a stomach bug but nothing more comes of it until the next bout of pain.  I don't think it's IVF related, but don't know what it is.  Starting to annoy me now, don't like unexplained pain.

Looks like it's going to be a really sunny day, might catch some Vit D before going back to work!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday.


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh must be awful  how often are they


----------



## incywincy

It was off and on on Saturday and it's back today, flares up every half an hour or so.  Has eased off since I've eaten but I've tried to not eat too much.  I thought it was a one-off thing on Saturday so I was rather miffed to get it again this morning.  Some of it is just sore and uncomfortable but occasionally I get one that makes me stop and just try to breathe through it.  

Just what I need on top of AF cramps.  

Sorry, don't mean to moan, I seem to spend a lot of time moaning.  My mum used to say when I was little they should have called me Mona!


----------



## GemH

Hi girls, aw Incy sorry to see your in pain. It's not trapped wind or anything? Long as it not that cow af that's the important thing  Have you tested anymore or you being good and waiting?  

Kezza how are you hun? 

Lovely day here too I've only just woke up   feeling really tired. Day 4 stimms today, can't believe it. Got to add in the cetrotide tonight, not looking forward to that. Heard it can cause bleeding and itchy red lumps. It's got to be done though. 

Enjoy the sun ladies. Xx


----------



## incywincy

Have I hell as like been good!    Still testing!  Have enough to get me until Friday then I think I will stop.  Line is getting darker but still isn't very strong on the cheapies.  I'm interested to know how long it will be before it is dark on them.

I've never had cetrotide so don't know anything about it.  Hope you don't have a bad reaction to it though.  When is your follie scan?  I hope it shows up lots of them!

I thought the pain was trapped wind, but that usually moves down and I can feel the pain moving along and it eventually comes out!  It is very similar to that though so perhaps it is and is just not being felt as it moves along.  I do have AF like pains but I've read they're common both with pregnancy and progesterone so I'm just blaming either one of them!  Apparently with a BFP they can last for weeks!  Not impressed with that, was looking forward to a year off the period!

I know what you mean about tiredness, mine kicked in with stimms I think it's because the body is busy growing the eggs it drains some of your energy away.


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I am good thanks hope you are too, im cleaning  with music blasting in my ears  to help me along then going to do the garden before making a homemade pie xx

Incy hopefully they wont last too long


----------



## GemH

Lol I'm glad to hear your still getting them lines, are you getting excited yet? Or not until its confirmed? I hope pain eases off soon.. I reckon it's bubba settling in  

I've got scan tomorrow morning. They said cause I'm on high dose they want to check a day earlier incase dose needs to be lowered, but I don't reckon it will be. What stimm day did you start to feel something goin on in there? Lol. I'll let you know how I get on.

I'm off out to tesco in bit, want to stock up on some protein foods. Anyone suggest anything? Xxx


----------



## incywincy

I can't remember exactly when I felt stuff going on but it was fairly early on.  Certainly I remember going for my first scan and saying there were twinges.  I think it was after that they started getting uncomfortable.  By trigger time they were quite tender, but I found it exciting rather than annoying!

Protein foods - chicken is great, I used MyFitnessPal to help me track it and chicken was great for upping my protein count.  Turkey is meant to be specifically  good for fertility somehow and it's as high as chicken, so perhaps get some turkey steaks.  I ate loads of Danio yoghurts too, each one has something like 12g of protein in.  They are very thick though, like philadelphia and I've gone right off them now!  I think I sickened myself of them during stimms because straight after EC I looked at the leftover ones in the fridge and just went 'ugh'.    I was eating 2-3 a day!  They did the trick though, definitely helped get protein levels up.

Gem if you're not back on later, good luck for the scan and let us know how it goes tomorrow!

Kezza, enjoy the housework, got to get a bit done myself this afternoon, floors are looking a bit grubby.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Cyclogest can mess with your stomach.  It got better gradually for me, but in the early days around BFP I had quite a lot of tummy pain from that. Also if you ever suffer from IBS, HCG can give you a flare up of that xx

Hope everyone else is ok and Gem that your scan tomorrow goes ok xx


----------



## incywincy

Ah thanks for that Vicky, I don't have IBS but I am on the cyclogest so that must be what it is.

I'm back in work tomorrow and thought I should sort out my work clothes.  The situation is pretty dire!  Between EC, cyclogest and me thinking IVF is a licence to eat as much as I want, hardly anything fits!  Two of my friends at work know I'm planning IVF but they don't know it's happened and I had to lie as to why I was off but if they see all this flab, comments will be made.  They're not very discreet, well one of them isn't, so I stopped sharing stuff with them.

Have managed to dig out some pre-diet trousers.  I hope it goes down soon... perhaps once I'm back at work and eating sensibly it will start shifting.

Hope you've all had a nice day, it's been glorious here!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy tell them you have been on holiday somewhere in the UK, lots of nice food etc, good excuse


----------



## incywincy

I already gave an excuse which would contradict that but am going to say how I stuffed my face the last two weeks.  They know I am on and off my diet so I'll just have to make out I've been off it again!

I had a good poke about and it seems quite  bit of it actually is podge and not bloat, so I only have myself to blame.    And Mr Ben and Mr Jerry!  And Mr Cadbury.    I should stop there really.


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh incy just lol mr ben and Mr Jerry needs to answer at slimming world this week lol


----------



## Caz242424

Thank u Kassab 
Congratulations on your twins !


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, perhaps we could sue them? 

Caz, think you meant to post in Lister but saw your sig - congrats on the bfp! 

I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow, 2 weeks worth of emails, have planned nothing for my lessons and my performance management meeting us overdue and I forgot to do the prep while I was off. I really just switched all thoughts of work off these past couple of weeks! Am gonna regret that tomorrow!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah we could try compensation cookie dough lol
I bet your not but your day should go quick while your busy


----------



## GemH

Morning lovelies. I'm up nice and early about to leave to travel to clinic. Got an early one as I'm going back into work afterwards. Saves me a days holiday. I hate early mornings lol. 

Incy enjoy your 1st day back at work & Hope the rest of you have a lovely day xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning Gem good luck for scan xx

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Hope everybody's had a fab weekend, I didn't have any signals or Internet up in the lakes so sorry I haven't been able to keep up with you all.

Gem - good luck for today's scan hunny!! Looking forward to hearing ur news of lots of follies  xx

Incy - hope the pain has subsided a little now and work isn't too painful today either! You've had some amazing weather for your time off. That's gotta be a sign  have u tested again this morning?? xx

Vicky - hello, hope u and bump are ok today 

Kezza - heyaaa.., how are you? Did u have a good weekend??xx

AFM - amazing weekend with DH and our little pooch who was so good. Deffo going to start taking him away with us more now and doing more things in the UK... Guess a lot depends on the weather though doesn't it?? Had a real relaxing time and was nice not to have phones or other outside world influences for a change 
Got home last night and had an email back from my consultant... This is really weird but she said that she can bring the hysterscopy date forward if I  happy to have it under general anaesthetic Erm...   yes please!!! She reckons that she can get me in some time in June... She will put me on her GA list and guess I will just wait now for another date... I can cope with June though, was just that 30th July being practically August that made me throw my toys out of the pram! I wanna get going on cycle 2 ASAP!!!!!! 

Anyway, lets hope this sunshine stays around a little longer, xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning bambi sounds like a lovely weekend esp no phones I never take mine away let dh take his cause nobody rings him apart from me so its win win xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Also amazing news if you can be seen earlier xx


----------



## bambibaby12

kezza bless him... And he still wants to take it? Yeh sometimes it's good to not be constantly checking phones either! x


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Thats great if they can get you in earlier

Incy-Hope work goes ok today

How are you doing Kezza? x

Gem-GL for the scan today

Feeling a bit rough today.  Think I over did it with doing things at the weekend as my CFS/ME is giving me hell this morning


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls. Now on way home. Scan was better than this time on last cycle. I didn't see as many follicles as I'd hoped but doctor reckon its all looking good for only doing 4 injections. So I'm being kept on same dose and back in Friday. I see her count 4 follicles 2 at 10 and 2 at 13. She said there's smaller 1s too. So I'm happy it's going better 

That's great news about bringing appointment forward bambi, bet you are happy. June is next month so not long at all. Glad you had a nice bank hol weekend.

Vicky put your feet up you naughty girl, take it easy. Hope you feel better soon.

Kezza are you at work today? Enjoy your day. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem that's great news!! Keeping everything crossed for Friday for you hunny xx

Vicky - I hope you have your feet up today and are relaxing!!! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I was back home now, good news about scan xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Afternoon all 

Vicky - stick your feet up hun. DF's got something like CFS and I see how much it knocks him about. Hope you start feeling better soon. 

Incy - Hope you're feeling better now too. Good advice on the protein stuff, ill be on the bargain hunt at work now lol. 

Gem - Great news for the scan  You'll soon be there  GL for friday! 

Bambi - Awesome news, fx she can bring it forward even further with a cancellation 

As for me i've got important (well to me they are) letters lol. Confirmed appointments and times to see the counsellor and group meeting monday and thursday next week   Also the pre-treatment visit appointment which she's booked for june 10th but she's also written a little note to say she can get me in earlier on a morning appointment, just need to call her tomorrow as she was out of the office today. 

Starting to feel more real now


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn it will soob fly by good luck with it all


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh brilliant news kaitlyn, before you know it it will be here and the time will start to fly by!!

Can't believe we've had another glorious day of sunshine!! Life is peachy when the sun plays out  xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, that's good news about the follicles, still plenty of growing time!  When is the next scan, did I miss you saying that?

Bambi, great that they can bring it forward - makes you wonder why they didn't just do that in the first place.  Fingers crossed for a date soon.

Kaitlyn, things are moving now, yay!  Good luck for all your appointments.

AFM, yep I tested again this morning, with my second FRER and still a line there.  Doing the clinic's test tomorrow then calling them asap.  Work was tedious, took ages to get into the swing of it and it was a really quiet day so it dragged.  Hopefully it will get better!

Hi Kezza, been enjoying the afternooon sun?

Vicky sorry to hear you've been ill today, hope you pick up soon.


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Glad it is going better so far with the scan

Kaitlyn-I bet the time will fly past for you x

Incy-Bet you are excited for OTD tomorrow and call clinic, then you start your 2ww for a scan lol x


Feeling a tad better, just been resting today x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, it might be more like a 3-4ww though, I want it in half term around the 7 week mark, for two reasons.  Firstly, DW is having an op and will be out of action in 2 weeks and secondly I want it a little bit later so there's something to see on the scan pic - parents are coming to visit at the very end of May and I'm planning to give them a card with the pic in to break the news!

I'm feeling very optimistic but I have to keep reminding myself that things can go wrong and to prepare myself for that.

Glad you've felt better with the rest today.  A mixture of CFS and pregnancy can't be easy.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww incy that would be lovely little pic for them


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, earlier than I would like but I don't want to wait until 12 weeks and do it on the phone.  I'm an only child so this is the only grandchild they'll ever get.  They don't really consider my stepkids grandchildren, they've only met them about 4 times.  This year is the first time they've acknowleged their birthdays, so not really close at all.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bet they will be over the moon when you tell them then


----------



## GemH

Thanks all.

Next scan is Friday Incy. Hoping for afew more to start growing. Hot water bottle going to be used tonight but its hard when it's so muggy and I get hot lol. Can you believe you are pregnant? Yayyy congrats. I know we've spoke about all your testing but I wanted to say a proper congrats. That's 2 down now that are pregnant, just afew of us to go  Tick everyone off the list  

Kaitlyn - it's great when you get dates for your calendar isn't it, make it all become more real. Won't be long and your be starting. Best of luck to you.

Bambi, kezza & Vicky helloooo  hope you've all had a lovely day. 

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Its cooled off here now but can imagine it would be hard bless you I am sure they will be plenty by Friday, I've had a lovely day however the heat has worn me out lol or is that my old age lol xxx


----------



## GemH

Lol me too kezza, I'm now gonna have a bath and get in bed, was up at 5am, travelled 2 hours to clinic, 2 hours back then went straight into work til 6, cooked dinner & walked the dogs now I'm ready to zzz   
It's not your age, your still a spring chicken  

It's suppose to rain here abit tomorrow, the sun never lasts for long lol.xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well im use to rain being in rainy manc so nothing new when it comes back
I struggled to sleep last night with the heat then DH decided to go loo an I thought there was a herd of elephants then alarm went off at 6 so wont be long out of bed myself.  Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Aww thanks Gem! It's starting to feel more real but still odd. Like it's not really happening to me. Am getting a few symptoms but then I think I'm just imagining them, like I'm pretending. 

Can't wait to see you all get there soon! 

Think I heard that that's it for us weather wise for weeks now. At least the bank holiday was nice for most people. 

The hot water bottle will be great Gem, but I don't envy you it now! At least it was mild when I used mine. Hope you manage to tolerate it for a while. 

Am off to bed myself, got an open evening in school this week, will be doing a 13 hour day, need to conserve some energy!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - that's such a nice thought for your parents and I'm sure that will be an emotional day when they find out! Can't wait for you to do the official test tomorrow and your BFP is confirmed in flashing lights! Like Gem said, a huge congrats for you!! 

Gem - hope you get a good nights sleep, you've done really well and sound like you are getting on well with stimms this time. I think I had started to feel yucky around this stage of mine so fingers crossed you don't get any bad symptoms. Xx

Vicky - glad your feeling better today! Make sure u keep resting, that's ur body's way of telling u you've been doing too much xx

Kezza - hope you're ok. Not happy that the rain is coming tomorrow! It was really muggy last night, I had all the windows open and was still too warm. That's the only thing about this country when it's warm, the bloody houses are crap at keeping cool and just retain heat!  
Hope u get a better nights sleep too xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls,

Thanks bambi sleep was a little improved but still struggled would help if DH would not gab away ehen we go up   always say its a good job I love him xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwwwh bless him!! I would deffo be recording that one 
I'm lucky now this week cos I'm Woking away so got a lovely kingsize bed all to myself... No snoring to deal with  
Soooo the rain is here again... Great stuff!! Although let's be happy that we are already at mid week Wednesday, the weekend will be here in no time!! Xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls.

Hope your doing ok bambi. I had a good nights sleep thank you, just wish I could of stayed asleep rather than get up for work  

Kezza ha ha bless your hubby. 

Good luck on Otd Incy.

Hope your all have a lovely day. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye its miserable out there but as you say bambi nearly weekend lie in yeah yeah yeah lol xx

Gem glad you had a good sleep enjoy your day xx

And of course incy gd luck xx 

Vicky Hope your feeling better xx


----------



## incywincy

Haha, talking of disturbed sleep, I like to read or look at my phone until I feel sleepy then just slide into sleep but DW watches TV and wants me to talk to her when the ad breaks are on which wakes me up again!  Sometimes I do it but if I'm really tired I'll grumble.  Didn't make it that far last night, fell asleep in front of QI.  Sharing a bed is lovely sometimes but I do sometimes like it when she's on night shift too and I can kick my legs out and that.  Bit like you working away, Bambi, enjoy that king-size!

So yes, I did the clinic's test today and the line was so faint, I worried that it was chemical and fading.  So I did another internet cheapie which was much darker, definitely positive, but no darker than my last cheapie, so I worried about that and dug out a Clearblue non-digi, which gave me a clear positive.  So finally I stopped worrying and called the clinic, they will ring back to give me a scan date.  

I thought I would be madly excited but I'm still nervous that it will go wrong!  I think that's normal though.  I think I will just worry from one scan to the next now.

Hope you all have a good Wednesday, countdown to the weekend is on!


----------



## dingle123

Just popping in to say a huge congrats to *incy* - so, so pleased for you


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Incy. The clinics tests are rubbish, mine was really faint on theirs as well


----------



## GemH

Yayyyyy wahoooo congrats Incy. I hope it stinks in soon, that you are going to be a mummy  

Dingle wow you have come so far, glad to see all is going well hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy that's fab news hun xx


----------



## GemH

I've started to get this 'heavy' feeling, since I've woke up it feels like I've ate too much and I feel abit bloated. Have any one had this?
I was worrying that I wouldn't feel nothing like last cycle but now I'm feeling this I'm actually happy lol how sad does that sound   just hoping its something going on in them overies. I never felt this before on my last one xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks everyone! 

Gem, that sounds familiar, your ovaries are growing and squishing things up in there. I could feel very specifically where my ovaries were from the pressure and twinges. 

Vicky, I had read that the clinic tests were faint but I couldn't be rational about it! Reasoning goes out the window with treatment like this doesn't it!


----------



## GemH

I hope it's what it means lol. 

Have you got your scan date yet? So happy for you xx


----------



## incywincy

I haven't heard from them yet, left a message on the results answerphone as instructed but they haven't called yet. I can't answer until I'm out of work anyway. 

How are you finding work with stimms? I found it quite distracting thinking of what was going on inside and constantly trying to work out when I'd be off. It's not sad to be happy, I loved being aware of my ovaries, reminded me of it all.


----------



## GemH

I see, yeah least hopefully by the time you have finished work they will have called you. Exciting times.

Yeah I'm always looking at calendar and working out dates. Keep thinking I've had 5 injections, so roughly getting half way through things, then keep wondering when egg collection will be. They said 17th but could be before lol it's all running through my head. But then I think too far ahead about things and work myself up lol xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks ladies  GemH you're right, definitely makes it real-er (is that a word lol) Can't wait now lol. Just rung to bring the appointment forward and she's finished for the day argh, better luck tomorrow. 

Incy congrats hun  Yay  

Glad you're feeling better Vicky 

It's cleared up here now thankfully, cars also in for the service. Hopefully no more kangarooing  up the road.


----------



## GemH

Haha kaitlyn, that's a word to me   not long now. Hope your get through to her tomorrow xx

Just received a text to tell me my friend is pregnant again, feel like I've been kicked in the stomach. I don't want to feel like this but I feel ****** off with her, how bad is that! I've been told to keep quiet as no one knows yet. Her bloke and her constantly argue and his always cheating and shes always kicking him out then having him back, Then this. God I feel like a *****, but this isn't what I needed to hear right now  xxxx


----------



## GemH

That changed my word from b*tch to woman lol


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Big hugs hun   Some friend eh... I suppose she figured you'd rather hear it from her than chinese whispers. It's always the way but we WILL get there! 

I did wonder why you put woman lol.


----------



## GemH

Yeah I know, it's just a gutting feeling! I feel horrible but I can't help it. 

Haha yeah I didn't write woman, when I read it I though huh   

Such a hard journey this is... I wish us all the happy outcome we deserve xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I just thought you was quoting Shania Twain mid rant lol xxx


----------



## incywincy

That's crap Gem, I'm lucky that I dont' have pregnant friends but there's something in the water at work, been bump after bump lately.  There's two more on the go now I think, one I only suspect but I'm pretty good at spotting them early.  I suppose at least you've heard it from her, like Kaitlyn says but still difficult to find out.

Kaitlyn hope you get the appointment rebooked soon! 

Scan is booked for 29th!  Three weeks today.  Something else to countdown towards.

Lol, Kezza!  I've seen the filter in action before but it took a while to realise that's what it is.


----------



## Hmd1987

Ok so it's been a week since our first consult at mfs and its been a lot to take in! What I'm most concerned/worried about is OHSS? When they did the ultrasound they said there were around 20 follicles in one of my ovaries? And this combined with a high AMH (67 I think) means I've probably got PCOS and as such at high risk of OHSS?

Little about me - 5ft3 around 8ish stone and I have regular cycles each month, give or take a few days around each due date. I've checked the symptoms of PCOS online and I don't seem to have any of them? The doctor wasn't concerned at all but did say that it might mean they harvest a lot more eggs but they may be of lower quality? So I'm a bit worried about that plus he said I'm high risk of getting OHSS :S


----------



## GemH

Oh kezza PMSL u have cheered me right up, I actually laughed out loud at my desk. Hahaha  

I know incy, never mind though I'll get over it. Yayy 29th. Another countdown for you now xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy 29th will soon be here x

Gem I am glad to be of use however dont be getting in trouble laughing at work lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy 29th will soon be here x

Gem I am glad to be of use however dont be getting in trouble laughing at work lol xx


----------



## incywincy

HMD, I don't know much about it, I had 30 follicles at my first consultation and I read upside down in my notes 'PCOS appearance' but they never told me anything bout it.  OHSS isn't guaranteed, it's just a possibility and they'll monitor you throughout.  What are the next steps for you?

Kezza, the 29th is so close but work is dragging so much!  I'm really not enjoying it after all that time off!  How are you getting on at your new place?


----------



## Hmd1987

Thanks incy, that's reassuring

Had the counselling, ultrasound, doctor conversation, blood and wee test....so just have to wait another 2 to 3 weeks for results (we go on holiday for 2 weeks on Sunday so that should take our mind off it a bit). Then when results are back (and hopefully clear) it will be a case of matching me up with an egg recipient


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, nearly there then!  Do you know if the matching process is long?  I hope not, mine felt like forever but looking back it wasn't really.  Doesn't feel like it when you're in the moment though.  Are you going anywhere nice?


----------



## Hmd1987

The doc said it could be upto 2 months which I thought seemed quite long....he was confident we would have got start by the end of the summer (in all the brain chaos I forgot to ask what he classes the end of summer as...)

Bit of a splurge holiday really, my wife was made redundant last year (and now possibly going to be made redundant again in new company  ). Plus it's for my birthday lol got a week in universal studios then a week on a cruise round the Caribbean. Hoping all that relaxation and sunshine might help my body get prepared

Congrats on your bfp by the way


----------



## incywincy

Ooh that sounds lovely, just what you need before IVF!  Shame about the redundancy though, hope that doesn't come about.

Care told me 3 months from initial consultation, then when I had my doc appointment 6 weeks later, thinking I was half way through he said 3-6 months from that day.  I was devastated!  As it happened, it was another 6 weeks so pretty much exactly 3 months from initial consultation after all.


----------



## Hmd1987

I think the only upside of matching taking longer is it gives us chance to save up more money I suppose. The clinic did tell us they are moving at the end of the month to cheadle so hoping it means a bit less traffic as its taken us almost 90mins the 2 times we have been to their current location and we are only coming from preston!


----------



## bambibaby12

An official congrats incy!! So so pleased for you and let's hope you have a healthy pregnancy!! Amazing to think how far we got since this thread started! 

Hmd - wow that holiday sounds amazing, make sure you enjoy it and hope the redundancy works out ok! These things never seem to come at the right time xx

Hope everybody else's day has been ok. 2 more days until the weekend xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Kezza lol. You couldn't help but hear the song as you read it lol. 

Gem The only girls i feel happy for now is ones who i know have been fighting like we all have. Theres summat in the water in our street... between 6 and 8 popped out in the last 3 years! Both sides of us 3 times (thin walls dont help when you can hear crying all day) and the rest up and down the street. I think feeling like a female woofer is part of the territory lol. 

Have a great time on your hols Hmd, loved Universal when I went, Got absolutely drenched on the popeye ride lol. Sorry your DW is going through work hell again  FX something more permanent comes along soon for her. 

Incy yay for 29th, it'll be here before you know it lol. 

It's the weekend now Bambi  You watch it'll pee it down now lol.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy everything is going well were being left to deal with stuff now so makes shift go quicker 
Lost half a pound at sw tonight pretty good considering I not stuck to plan

Kaitlyn I always have to boogie to that song lifts my spirits right up xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, quite typical to lose it on the weeks you don't try! Well done anyway, perhaps ben and Jerry's has fat busting properties! 

The discussion of natural pregnancies reminds me of something I saw on another forum. This girl is heavily pregnant and complaining about her sister who is really cool and distant with her. The sister is having trouble conceiving but the girl is moaning because they are punishing her unborn baby and it's not her fault they can't have kids. So selfish. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well you never know   

And I dont go looking at sites any more for them reasons girl I work with been talking about babies all morning but that's fine haa she does not know my situation anyway turns out  she has problems and will need ivf I still not told her about myself


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

I like the sound of the ben and jerrys diet   I keep saying i'm going to lose it but keep falling off the wagon  

That girl you were on about incy must have been the princess growing up, selfish cow doesn't even cover it. 

I tend to stay away from pregnancy places too. Fortunately at work i can hide away on my own so don't have to see customers and rarely colleagues now lol. Great fun hehe.


----------



## kezza_1980

Good morning ladies hope everyone has a nice day.xx

Kaitlyn hope you get to change your appointment today x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Morning all, looks like its going to be a blinder again  MIL's back home so might pop up and help her with the garden. 

Kezza me too, I'm sat watching the clock tick round to quarter past lol.

Not a case of 3rd time lucky lol. She's in clinic all morning so hopefully this afternoon i'll get it sorted. To be fair though it sounds very busy up there lol.


----------



## GemH

Morning Ladies.

Hope you all having a lovely morning. 

Good luck Kaitlyn for getting your appointment changed today.

The suns back out here but I don't think for long as its ment to rain. I've got tomorrow booked off work for scan in morn & thought I may aswell book whole day and get another long weekend  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well dh sample wont freeze so now he gotta leave it 2 to 3 week she still matching me but I can't start till he done


----------



## GemH

Oh kezza, I hope you get a match soon ready to start by the time the 2-3 weeks is up. If it isn't 1 thing it's another isn't it. Have they gave you ur protocol and that? Or have you got to wait for a match 1st? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Have to wait for match  2 straws he needs he done a sample today we find out tomorrow if its ok xx


----------



## GemH

Fingers crossed its ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gen your right though its one thing after another xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Ooh great idea Gem.. lovely long weekend, enjoy! Hope your scan goes well too.

Sods law with one thing and another, fx you'll will be matched by the time your dh's business is done   Wishing for good news for ya.

Looks like we're all after good news tomorrow lol. I phoned the clinic 3 times altogether. She was with patients the 1st two times so told me to ring after 3... and sh'ed already left by ten past rofl. Oh well, the nurse on the phone was lovely and took my details and is leaving her a message to call me tomorrow lol. I'm causing problems and haven't even started yet


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks kaitlyn looks like we are one headache after another 

And bloody hell she didnt wait about did she xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Well she had been there since 7am so i forgive her lol. 

I reckon we're having the problems so this next cycle goes well for all of us


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye positive spin on it your right xx


----------



## vickym1984

Just a quickie, popping on to wish Gem good luck for her stimms scan this morning xxx


----------



## flipper123

Hi I hope everyone is well!
Finally got a call back after a week in limbo, the recipient is adamant she won't start yet so they are trying to match me with another recipient but they can't get hold of her, I get the feeling i'm just not destined to start yet  luckily I have lots of decorating at home to keep me occupied to to stop me losing the plot completely!


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - good luck for ur scan today. What time is it!! Let's hope those follies are growing nice and big for you xx

Flipper - glad they have agreed to start matching u with somebody else. Let's just hope they don't keep u waiting too long xx

Kezza - keeping everything crossed for you & really hope u get your match within that 2/3 weeks xx

Incy - how are u today?? 

Vicky - hope all is well with ŷou too. Not long now until your 12 week scan, (have I got it right this time 

Nothing to report from me, just waiting to see if my dates can be brought forward at all. What a difference a week makes, feeling much more positive now, just hope it lasts and no more set backs....xx


----------



## GemH

Aww thank you girls for thinking of me  

Well I have 4 follicles at 18 which they were pleased about as they are all the same size and another 4 or so smaller 1s that they hope will catch up. Egg collection is confirmed for Wednesday! OMG I'm literally bricking it   so so soooo pleased to have got this far xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem, that sounds really positive

Flipper-Grr at the original recipient, she should have told them that before now

Bambi-Hope you hear back soon about dates etc

Yes 12w scan next Wednesday, can't wait xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello all,

Gem fab news on your scan im so pleased for you xx

Flipper hopefully they will contact the new lady soon xx

Vicky time is really flying by 12 week xx

DH tried to contact clinic but nobody available so hopefully there should be a voicemail at his next break or when he finishes xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem that's fab news   bet you feel so so relieved... This is going to be money well spent for you I just know it!!   xxx

AFM - consultant has emailed me and I'm now booked in for 5th June   can't even tell u how much happier I am now. Would be amazing if that can all be dealt with and sorted so I can then get started on my next cycle. My AF is now due on 30th May.... May be a little ambitious but one can only dream eh   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi that's amazing news   very happy for you hun  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks kezza.... Guess it just proves that pestering them does pay off... If anything, hopefully the consultant will want to get my pregnant just so she doesn't have to see me again for at least 9 months 

What's everybody got planned for this weekend??

I'm out for a meal tonight with the girls... Quite looking forward to it actually, just been and pampered myself and bought a new outfit... Then gonnna chill and relax with the grand prix for the rest of the weekend...xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im in work till 12 tomorrow but out in afternoon to watch the football final with a few jars treat myself considering im not matched sunday will be lazy day recovering xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sounds like a plan.... Enjoy it, you deserve it xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks ladies.

So happy for you bambi getting that appointment for June yayy, that's sooo much better than end of July! Enjoy your night out xx

Hope your Dh has a voicemail kezza. Enjoy your weekend also, don't drink too much   saying that I would if I could, why not xx

Vicky your scan is Wednesday.. I remember there was something on weds, kept thinking it was 1 of my fams birthday but now I know wot it is  

Does anyone know where Incy is? She hasn't been around for afew days. Hope she's ok xxx


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls!  I'm okay Gem, thanks for the concern.  I had parents evening at work yesterday so didn't get home until after 9, so tired!  It has been a culture shock going back to work, haha.  Haven't had as much internet time as I'd like.

Congratulations on getting your date for EC!  Scary!  It is a kind of 'omg, this is it, it's really happening' kind of moment.  4 follicles plus little ones sounds great, by Wednesday those 4 little ones will have done some nice growing.  

Bambi, so pleased to hear you've got an earlier date for your op.  It's true, nagging does make a difference, though why they can't just schedule fair appointments to start with I don't know.  5th of June is so near, IVF not far away now.

Kezza, a few drinks sounds like a great idea - might as well get a few in while you still can.  Can't believe you are still having sperm issues.  At least she is going ahead with trying to match you - it would be stupid of them not to at this late stage, it's clear your DH is committed to it and will be providing eventually. 

Flipper, I'm glad they've decided to rematch you, I can't believe that woman doesn't want to start sooner.  If I was the coordinator, she'd be going back to the bottom of the list, wouldn't be happy with people messing about like that.  Surely if she doesn't want to start yet, she could say and just hold off being matched until nearer the time.  Dont' worry about them not contacting this other woman, she might just be unable to return their calls or away for a day or two, am sure you will hear back soon.

Vicky, wow 12 weeks already!  Bet you're looking forward to seeing him or her again!

Kaitlyn, hope you've managed to get through today.

AFM, all going well, just waiting for my scan - did I post that I got it booked?  It's on the 29th.  So just over 2 weeks.  Am a bit nervous about it, just want to make sure everything is okay.  Of course it only allays fears that day, there's always the worry something will go wrong before the next one, but I suppose that's the next 8 months for me really, constantly worrying about one thing or another.


----------



## bambibaby12

Good to hear from you incy and glad that all is ok.... I guess that's one luxury us ivf ladies don't have... I.e even once we get that BFP we will never relax and enjoy our pregnancies like "normal" people as we have been thru so so much to get that far and we are just petrified that it's all going to be taken away from us...
Not long though now until 29th and then that's another milestone box you can tick


----------



## sarahj19811

Hi all

Wondered if I could join in?

I am about to egg share at CRM, we have our apt for counselling, semen analysis and nurse planning on May 21st, wondered if u have any advice?

Thanks x


----------



## kezza_1980

Welcome Sarah xx

Write everything you can think of down, if you dont know already ask what yhe rough matching times are  x


----------



## GemH

Incy glad everything ok, seems like you've had a busy couple of days. Bet you can't wait til that scan  

Hi Sarah, I'm also at CRM  I was egg sharing in feb but I didn't respond well so it was cancelled but I am now doing a private cycle there. Have you got a match yet? It will fly by now. They will go through your treatment plan and all the form signing. I even come away with the prostap injection. I didn't really have alot of questions as they run through everything you need to know but like kezza said if there's anything you need or want to know write them all down. Xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Evening girls  

Gem thats awesome hun  Good luck for wednesday! 

Vicky its never 12 weeks already :O blimey thats gone quick! 

Flipper i can't believe your recipient! I hope they can re-match you soon with your new hopeful 

Bambi ^yay^ 5th of june of so much better, less than 4 weeks already  It'll fly past :0

Incy I bet everything will be fine  You'd better get you feet up lady and rest lol 

Welcome Sarah. I'm at BWH but hoping to share too. I've got counselling etc next week so were at pretty much the same place. Good luck hun.

AFM I finally got through ^yay^ I phoned again this morning about 10ish and they said she'd call me back once she was done. She's having me in monday after i finish work and before counselling to do bloods and hopefully swabs if AF hasn't arrived by then. Going to have a chat with her too about dates and signing etc i think. After that a mad dash home to have something to eat and get Df then back up the clinic for counselling at 3 lol. Next week is chaos! We're busy everyday except friday where i think we will be having a well deserved rest lol. Lazy day with lots of sofa and PS3 time


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, I just looked back at my notes from my first cycle with Hannah. On my last stimms scan, which was a friday I had 3 at 17, 1 at 18 plus some smaller ones, and I ended up with 9 eggs, (EC was the following Tuesday), so I reckon you will defintely get a few more growing too xxx

Incy-Not long till the 29th , will you be around 7 weeks when you have it?

Sarah-welcome hun. Haven't been to CRM but sure can answer other egg share questions xx

Kaitlyn-Glad you managed to get all the appointments sorted x


----------



## flipper123

Sarah and kaitlyn good luck for your appointments, vicky I bet you can't wait for your scan!
Incy glad to hear all is well with you and I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly.
Gem great news on your scan, good luck for ec 
Bambi I'm pleased you've got your dates moved forward
Kezza fingers crossed you get matched soon and can get going
Have a great weekend everyone, I'm trying not to wish time away at the moment!! Xx


----------



## GemH

That's great news kaitlyn, its going to be a busy week but bet your chuffed 

Oooh Vicky that's sound good, you've gave me alot of hope there. Sounds very similar to my cycle doesn't it, and you had Hannah from it.. Even more exciting  Did you have a 3 day transfer with Hannah or a 5? Xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Flipper. I hope they find u another recipient soon.. It's not fair having to wait all that time   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Hannah was just a day 2 transfer, they didn't offer day 3 at my old clinic back then, and because 4 fertilised, to them they didn't see it as enough to take to Blast, think Blast was a fairly new procedure back then, not sure. She was but 4 cells when she was put in me, amazing


----------



## sarahj19811

Thank u all for the warm welcome.
I 1st approached CRM a 2 yrs ago when we were told we needed IVF but a miracle happened and we naturally conceived our ds so we didn't have to see the doctor 1st, we just had to do the GP forms so next wk along with the other apts we just have a quick follow up, haven't asked matching times as we were advised to wait three cycles before starting as the ectopic was only in March, they know this and have explained id like to wait until June/July, depending on my cycles.

I hope I will get used to names and stages ur at soon lol x


----------



## GemH

Oh wow Vicky, what a little miracle Hannah was, that's amazing. Little strong fighter she was  thanks for that info, really helped xxx

Sarah your soon get used to it all lol. They matched me in 1 week at CRM. Really fast. Sorry to hear about your losses xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

See gem you will be fine xx

Afm we got the call yesterday's sample was a keeper 11 straws was made so we're confused now has egg co has said 2 straws and in another says 2 visits typical of the clinic, however on voicemail the nurse says another visit

More happy fact this one is fine  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry to hear of your  losses xx ive had 2 ectopics not nice xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem- Wow that was really fast! Hope they match me for when we r ready to start save the waiting about..it has been hard with the losses but staying positive n moving 4ward has kept us going and we know we get our dream, u will have to let know how the apts go this wk so I know what im in for  x


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - Thanks hun..soz ur 1st attempt gave a BFN, stay pos for the next one..hope it comes round real quick 4 u x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks sarah xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-sorry for your losses. Hope time goes by fairly quick so you can get going with your cycle x

Kezza-Hope it is just the one more for him x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky really appreciate it xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning!

Bambi, that's the thing.  I don't have a history of infertility, I'm here because of not having a male partner, but I still know how much I've gone through to get this BFP and how there's more risks associated with IVF pregnancies so I'm cautious of what might happen.  

hi Sarah, welcome!  Can only echo what the others have said but it sounds like it won't be too much longer for you, exciting!  Good luck with the appointment I hope you get all the information you need.  If you forget somethign you can always call or email after, the clinics are usually pretty good at telling you what you need to know.

Kezza, glad yesterday's sample worked.  It's annoying when it's not clear what's happening next, but even if it's two more they'll probably be done by the time she gets you a recipient.  I'm sure it won't be long now.  Can't wait for it to be your turn, you've been so extremely patient, I'd be a raving madwoman by now!

Gem, hope stimms is still going well, and you're not sick of the sight of chicken yet!  I've barely had chicken since ET, I do love it but I think I overdid it!

Kaitlyn, that's really good news about the appointment, so soon!  Have a lovely relaxing weekend.

Flipper, you might not want to wish time away, but you will.  I wished the first part of this year away so much, waiting for a match then waiting to start, then waiting for DR to be done then waiting for OTD.  I've stopped now.  Even though I'm in a 2ww for a scan I'm not desperately wishing time away for it, it's so nice to just enjoy the moment for once.

AFM, I did another pee stick this morning and it's the darkest one yet.  I'm not going to do them too often now, just needed to make sure it wasn't fading.  I wanted a lie in today, but the dog barks so loudly when someone leaves the house and DW went to work before 7.  Stupid dog.  So then I was up peeing and I can't just go back to sleep in the morning.  At least it's the weekend and I can fit a mid-day nap in, I missed them during the working week!  DW is off tomorrow and we're going to do something nice together, so today is my day for slobbing out.


----------



## GemH

Morning Incy, lol bless your dog. Glad to see its getting darker  I think I would be testing everyday lol, I know you shouldn't but sometimes it can't be helped.
Enjoy your lazy day & your nap later. I had a nice lay in today, but same as you dogs started barking   otherwise I would of stayed in bed all morning ha ha.

Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - hope I didn't upset you with my last comment, I didn't think what I said might have caused offence and apologies if I did. To me ivf no matter what your circumstances is a huge thing to go through & that's why we are all here to support each other, infertility or not you have still be on the huge roller coaster we all have   xx

Gem - I know that feeling, just come back from 2hr walk with the dog, hoping he just sleeps now for the rest of the day  xx


----------



## GemH

Bambi I need to walk my dogs today but sometimes it's such an effort lol. Did you enjoy the walk? My dogs would love a 2 hour walk. Think I better get ready and take them out now   xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh it was good, there's a few of us that went so we just had a load of girls gossip and a giggle about last night too  was nice earlier but it's just started raining now 
Did u get out for a walk? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Afternoon girls  hope we're all well been raining all day here aswell im just ready to go get drunk with my city mates going to pace myself   x

Incy glad line getting darker xx

Bambi glad evening went well xx

Gem enjoy your walk if you managed to find your mojo lol xx


----------



## GemH

Sounds good bambi, none of my girls live round near me so I'm a lone walker lol unless Dh comes with me but he rushes around and don't like going much lol. Haven't managed to get out yet lol it's raining here too.. I'll wait a while then get out there.

Enjoy your night kezza  sounds like fun. Have afew for me xxx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, you didn't offend me at all, I just know that I have a different background to a lot of women on here who've gone through years of trying and heartbreak and possibly think I don't understand, which although I can empathise, I don't have that experience so I don't know fully what it is like.  I always knew I'd have to do something different to get a baby, though for a long while my main worry was how to afford it not so much how to go about it.

I had my nice nap but it's never long enough!  I'm a terrible one for sleep, need lots but anything and everything wakes me.  From my nap it was the dog again, who this time decided to sleep in the middle of my legs when I was starfishing on my front.  I had better take her for walk too.  She's getting less walks at the moment, I feel bad for her, but she jerks the lead so much it's made me wary of walking her.  Plus, she's really long furred again and it's raining, she'll come back in weighing an extra 20 pounds!  She's getting it all shaved off on Monday, I had to take time off work to get her to the groomers as the appointment takes over 2 hours, big frizzy mess that she is.

I'm a lone walker too unless DW comes but she's the same, doesn't like it as much.  If we're bored I'll suggest taking the dog for a nice long walk somewhere and she's like 'no that's boring' but I love it!

I think I talk about my dog too much, I am such a sap with her, I actually miss her when I go to work!  Haha!

Kezza, have a good night out on the town!  Don't pace yourself too much, it might be one of the last times for a while you can be recklessly drunk!


----------



## kezza_1980

Sun out here now gem might manage 1 for you think I will be drunk from the fumes lol xx

Lol incy ok what the hell I shall go for it lol x


----------



## incywincy

Definitely!

But don't blame me when you can't move tomorrow!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - glad I didn't.., was proper worrying about it  
I love my dog too so feel free to talk all you want about pooches. He's my little baby and is snuggled on the sofa with me at the moment. DH calls him my shadow cos he just follows me everywhere but I love it!! 

Kezza - go for it & get trollied  I sank way too much last night & feeling surprisingly ok. Just tired more than anything. Like incy said, enjoy it cos hopefully it will be your last for at least the next 9 mths


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Afternoon girls, keeps doing sunshine and showers here and the dog is curled up on her bed lol. She hates the wet and refuses to go out when its rained, yet she's quite happy to jump full pelt into a freezing cold canal in the winter   

Incy its brill you keep getting darker lines   looking forward to that day happening for us all  

Everyone else enjoy your day/evening/weekend  

Got home from work at half ten and fell into bed after that until half 1  such a duvet monster but I can't help it lol. Car desperately needs vaccing but with the rain i'm loathed to take the hoover out front. Will just have to settle for the living room and kitchen instead lol.


----------



## incywincy

Kaitlyn, I'm a duvet monster too.  It's when DW is at work and I'm not that I'm the worst.  My step kids are old enough to do things like make lunch for themselves so there's little incentive to get out!  I go down and make food and chat to one if they've ventured out of their own bedroom but then I'm back up here, love lying down.

Lol @ your dog and the rain.  Mine doesn't care, her fur is so thick I don't think she even notices it.

Bambi, bless you for worrying!  My dog follows me too - she loves all the others but I feed her so I get a bit more attention.  When there's human food on the go though, she's glued by my stepdaughter who sneaks her tidbits.

Ugh, the kids are bickering down there, might have to move from my pit after all.


----------



## GemH

Quick question girls, we are off out for some dinner an to visits Dh's cousins baby twins.. We are leaving in a min, I usually take stimms at 6.30-7, would it make a difference if I just done them now do u think? Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's fine gem, anything within an hour of your normal time is fine and it's only a one off! Enjoy ur night xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks bambi, just wanted to make sure. Enjoy your evening too chick xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning ladies, how are we all im surprisingly ok drowned ny sorrows of course xx


----------



## incywincy

Glad to hear you're not feeling too bad Kezza!  Did you have a good night?

Bambi, hope your hangover's okay too!


----------



## kezza_1980

I did considering we lost oh well maybe next year xx


----------



## incywincy

At least you still had a good time!

I've been invited out next Friday for my sister-in-law's birthday, but I think it's a boozy night out so I might avoid it. They know IVF is happening sometime so if I don't drink i'll get all sorts of questions.  She's the sis in law that annoyed me with all her opinions on it, and when she's drunk her opinions are more forceful!


----------



## kezza_1980

Ah I see well might be best to swerve it that way your not put in a awkward position x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies, no hangover for me, I was tee total last night so been up since 9... Been to the gym for body pump & the came back and walked the dog, did 5 miles. Shattered now so a lazy day for me. 

Kezza - glad you aren't suffering... Did u have a good night?..x

Incy - yeh I agree with kezza, swerve that night out, last thing u need is a million and one questions x

Gem - how was your meal?? X

Vicky and Kaitlyn - hope you're both ok x


----------



## GemH

Afternoon ladies. Yeah had a lovely meal thanks bambi. Sounds like you've had a busy morn hope your relaxing now.

Glad you had good night kezza, are you hanging or feeling ok?

I cooked a roast dinner and now laying on the sofa, feel exhausted. Not sure why as haven't done much  

Hope your all enjoying your Sunday. 

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls it was a great night  bambixx

Gem I feel fine ty xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I've just got my roast in the oven now... That's gotta be the best thing about Sundays!!

Are u getting excited now about next week gem?? Can't believe it's finally your time to be PUPO!!xx


----------



## GemH

I know bambi, I love a good ol' roast  enjoy yours.

Eeekk I still can't believe I'm at this stage, after what happened in Feb & now I have EC in 3 days ahhh lol. I haven't even thought about being pupo omgg how exciting lol. Just hope it all goes smoothly. Any advice for me? After EC how did you feel? We are staying over at a hotel Tuesday evening as clinic is about 2.5 hours away, got to be there at 8.30am so thought we'll just stay over. I've also booked Thursday off work too xx


----------



## GemH

TMI girls but I'm having ALOT of ewcm, is this normal? I'm worrying that the cetrotide int working @ i'm ovulating  I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## GemH

& not @


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Yes, completely normal, I had this xxx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I had it too, so much of it! It's to do with raised oestrogen levels apparently, as a response to stimms. A good sign!


----------



## GemH

Thank god for that. Thank you vicky & incy. Been panicking. Your life savers xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies,

Gem - yeh I agree with the others, if I remember correctly I had that too. Think ur right to stay over the night before, the last thing u want is to be stressed out battling traffic on EC morning. You are going to be so excited these next few days and then if you were anything like me, a complete nervous and emotional wreck following EC and until ET. Think everybody panics and wonders "what if my embies don't make it thru the night", that has to be the worst bit I think. There isn't really any advice for that apart from try and keep busy. DH and I went for a meal in the evenings so I wasn't sat in googling etc 
You will be fine though hunny. I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you  

Hope everybody else is ok, another week to contend with. I'm shattered tbh, hope this week goes fast, back to calendar watching again now  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just a little update from me..

I have my pre op in 2 weeks time then have my hysteroscopy on 5th June. My consultant has just emailed me this morning and agreed to do the endometrial scratch at the same time so I'm really happy with that.... Praying this is my cycle   xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Fab news hun, 5th June is so much better then end of July . I reckon May will fly by xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all

Gem glad your mind is at rest 2 more sleeps xx

Bambi that is fab news hun soon be here xx

Vicky bet you can't wait till wed either to see your little one again xx

Incy hope your week goes fast and work does not drag to much x

Hello to all the others xx


----------



## GemH

That's great bambi, you are going to be starting again in no time.. Not long to go now, soon be in June. Bet your happy 

Vicky EC for me and 12 week scan for you, how exciting. I'll be on to see how everything is, not long until your see your bubba.

Hope your ok kezza, have you heard anymore about matching? Or is it still a waiting game? Hope a match is found soon for you.

Incy & kaitlyn hope you've both had nice weekends. Xxx


----------



## GemH

1 other thing for the ladies who have been on stimms.. Did you ever get really sore nipples?   mine are so so sore and I don't know why   Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

gem, yeh, I had sore nips and boobs until perhaps 2/3 days after my transfer then they seemed to subside.... You are gonna be symptoms spotting for the whole 2ww I can assure you so don't apologise  xx


----------



## GemH

Haha I know, I keep tellin myself don't but its natural I think lol. Nipples are just so sensitive. The things us lot talk about   glad I have u all lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yup, we are hear for the highs and the lows, I just love how there s always someone to pick ŷou up when you are down too. Great support!


----------



## kezza_1980

Still a waiting game for me gem xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Thanks hun, hope your waiting game comes to an end soon , this part of it at least x

Gem-What time do you take your trigger shot tonight?  Very excited for you for weds too x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky   x


----------



## GemH

Lets hope for some news for u soon kezza xx

Vicky - I take it at 8.30 tonight. Got to try relax abit cause I keep worrying about ovulating! 

Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Eek, trigger time already! How exciting! Don't worry about ovulating, I was concerned about that but I googled and it seems one of the drugs you are on is suppressing ovulation. 

I can't remember when my nipples started getting sore but it continues with progesterone in the 2ww. They go semi hard at all times and when you go out in the cold they tighten so much you think they've been chopped off, it's so painful! My entire boobs were sore by ec and now I have to sleep in a sports bra. They're huge anyway, I have to go to specialist shops like bravissimo and without a bra in bed the pain is too much! 

Bambi, good that they'll do the scratch at the same time, get everything ready to begin soon. 

Kezza I hope you hear something soon, must be so frustrating.


----------



## kezza_1980

Its getting that way, I am going to email her tomorrow and get some or should I say try to get some clarification on Dh and my matching. I actually spoke to DH about just giving up other night has I feel its all I think about and feels unhealthy but he said ww have come this far and he is right but its the mix messages from egg co trying to work them out all the time xx
Sorry girls im just having a bad week already


----------



## GemH

I know incy, can't believe it. It's the cetrotide that's stopping my ovulation but I still keep thinking what if it doesnt work.. I even did a stupid thing and checked my cervix and its open like in ovulating  really stressing myself out lol. But going to do trigger tonight, have a nice relaxing bath and watch a couple of DVDs with hubby.. Try and forget the worrying lol. 
Ouch the nipples thing doesn't sound good.. Your having to wear a sports bra in bed aw poor u.. At least it's all for a good cause  Have you still been testing? Xx

Kezza   waiting is the hardest part.. Really feel for you, your Dh is right though. You've come this far, don't give up it WILL happen. Xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza   I really feel for you and know what u mean! I felt like this the other week, it's almost a defense mechanism I think where we don't want to put ourselves thru anymore hurt and all the waiting and for what?? The scariest thing is if it doesn't work and all the build up amounts to nothing  
BUT I think you would agree that u would end up kicking yourself having got this far and put up all this fight to give up now... You CAN do this and you WILL get to the end and your BFP!! 
We've all waivered and if I'm honest it's only you amazing ladies and the strength you have given me that's got me thru so hopefully I can repay a little bit back to you xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Evening girls, only just got back from the counselling appointment.. traffic was a NIGHTMARE! 

Weekend was pretty normal Gem, good luck for tonight and wednesday.... you're nearly there eeek! 

Bambi fantastic news on getting the date earlier and scratch too... this is your time hun  

Kezza really hope you get matched soon. Don't give up! Your DH is right.. you've come so far! Its only a wobble hun and we;re all here to steady you  

Incy and Vicky, hope you're both doing ok and keeping those bubbles nice and snug  

Sorry if i've missed anyone.. im bloody knackered lol. 

As for me I've had bloods and swabs done today too yay. Also got my donation paper work to do the pen portrait and goodwill message eeek! How long did your tests take to come back for sharing?


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls sorry for  late reply been in work  thank you all gonna give my head a wobble and I will be fine xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-Mine took 3 weeks to come back x

Gem-In your natural cycle it is the estrogen rising that produces the EWCM, makes your cervix change etc, rather than the LH surge at ovulation, so the estrogen will still rise when you are jabbing, as thats what the FSH from your jabs is doing. It doesn't mean there is an LH surge .  Hope the trigger jab all went well x

Kezza-Defintely email to get some answers xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Wow thats not very long at all.. I'm used to 6-8 week waits from smear changes lol. Cheers hun


----------



## incywincy

Kaitlyn, mine were back in 4 weeks and that was with the labs being closed over Christmas and NY.  Was one of the shortest waiting bits I had to do.  I hope yours come back soon.  Good luck with the paperwork, I drafted my pen portrait out several times before being happy with it.

Kezza, I don't blame you for feeling like that, it is so confusing when you ask and get either too vague answers or contradictory ones.  I don't think she realises just how difficult it is not knowing what's going on.  Hope you get some sense out of them soon.

Gem, I haven't been testing anymore, only have two more cheapies left so going to do one each Saturday until scan then stop.  After a certain number of weeks the levels get so high that the tests start reverting to negative results anyway which freaks people out.  Relaxing with a DVD sounds like a good plan.  I read somewhere to stock up on comedy DVDs for the 2ww, it takes your mind off it and the laughter is meant to be good.  I got through mine with Wilfred on DVD and all the early morning Frasiers recorded.  How long are you off work for, are you going in in between EC and ET?

Bambi, I completely agree.  I like our little thread!  It's less hectic than the cycle buddies type ones and we've been here for ages now so we know each other quite well.  I find this thread gives more support than any of the others because I feel you really do know what's going on with me and I know where you are all up to, have a feel for your personalities.  It's been a great support over the last few months.  

Vicky, your next scan is so near!  Are you excited or nervous?  Does Hannah know yet?  

Not much to report from my end, just ticking along nicely.  I have been wondering about my recipient but I'm not going to ask yet.  If something goes wrong before 12 weeks I will ask eventually because I do want to know if a child from my eggs exists out there, but I'm worried about knowing then something going wrong with me, might make it worse in the short term.  So I'm going to leave it until I feel a bit more secure in my own situation.  I really hope it worked out for her.  I wonder if they can tell me if she has frosties?  I think they should, only so I know whether it's likely she'll have more children in the future as I have a right to know that bit.


----------



## GemH

Wow Vicky you know everything lol, Im so glad aswell as that has made me feel 100 times better. Thank you  Xx

Kaitlyn - mine also took about 3 - 4 weeks so you shouldn't be waiting too long xx

Incy - Glad to here your being good with the testing  I know what you mean, don't want to panick yourself if they get lighter etc. still can't believe we have our 2nd pregnant lady on here. Gives us ladies waiting so much more hope. 
I've only got wed & thurs off. I'm back in Friday but my colleagues I work close with know whats happening so if I need time off I'll just go home sick lol. But wanted to try save as much holiday as possible. If all goes well fingers crossed   and we have a 3dt that falls on Saturday, if 5 day will just have to book days holiday for the Monday. Just hoping I get that far, you all said about worrying and I'm already starting... What if I don't get any eggs, what if none fertilise etc etc ahhh it's never ending.

I think we all do know each other better on here, I tried the cycle buddies and I couldn't keep up, think I only wrote once or twice on there. Like you say we all know each other well & up to speed with where everyone is. & I couldn't get through this without any of you   xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - how did your trigger go?? Great feeling isn't it that u don't have to jab yourself anymore 
This time tomo you will be getting ready for EC, so so excited for you chic!! So glad it's finally come round for you.xx
And incy - agree with you both about this little thread, it's so much easier to keep up with you guys and it does feel very much like we kinda know each other! Think it's a good little support network! 

Still seems bizarre that we have all been chatting here since last October... Wonder where we will all be this October...?? Well vicky and incy will almost be ready to drop  and gem won't be far behind...  
Lets just hope Kezza, Kaitlyn and I will be waiting for our 12week scans or something


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning ladies xx

Gem hope trigger went well and yep it is one worry after another but you will be just fine xx
Bambi it will be our turn to join the bump gang soon you wait an see xx

Kaitlyn mine bloods was 3 week xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Really hope so kezza


----------



## kezza_1980

We will ive wobbled ny head and back to be full of PMA xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good!!! Don't beat yourself up tho, we all have down days!! 

Dunno if I've mentioned but we are going thru redundancies at the moment, find out this week how many they are expecting to lose I think  never comes at a good time does it! Guess all that is kinda taking my mind off ivf   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Nope dont think you did   hopefully you be fine.  And nope never a good time to face that  when I was at my last job it was an hr company and there was loads of redundancy issues its bad out there job wise  xx


----------



## GemH

Morning kezza & bambi. I reckon you 2 will end up cycling around same time as each other, won't be long. You didn't mention redundancy, hope it won't affect you.. Like you say it's never a good time but juggling ivf aswell it won't be good. Fingers crossed your be ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I think we will as well least we will all still be around to support each other xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Glad to hear your PMA is back

Gem-Glad I could help hun, not long now, am really excited for you. Do you have to get there early? x

Incy-Glad you have stopped testing, they just worry you otherwise. I am both excited and nervous for tomorrow, and yea, told Hannah a couple of weeks ago, she came in when we had our private scan at 9+3 too. My mum is looking after her tomorrow whilst we go for the scan x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky xx

Ive emailed clinic asking for clarification on how many there needing from DH if I get a confusing response then im gonna ring xx


----------



## GemH

Got to be there at 8.30 vicky. We're staying over at a hotel tonight just afew miles out from the clinic so we haven't got to leave too early. What time is your scan tomorrow? Aw can't wait to hear all about it.

Yeah kezza, ring them if not. U have a right to know xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem so excited for you and makes sense to stay over xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks kezza  soon as I'm awake from it I'll be on here updating you all. Can't believe I've got this far to be honest. Just don't feel like its happening lol even though it is xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

With everything you went threw emotionally  last time im not surprised you prob keep pinching yourself but you have done it your nearly pupo xx


----------



## vickym1984

Scan is at 8.40am, but won't be able to update here till the afternoon as we are taking Hannah to soft play afterwards xx


----------



## GemH

Will look out for update in afternoon. Good luck for it vicky.

You know after the trigger, did anyone get more twinges and aches? Today my overies feel really achy. At least I know something's happening xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ok so been back and forth with egg co DH defo 2 more visits she apologised for all the confusion.

I asked again will it affect me she said no I then asked is there anyone at mo she thinking of abd her response was will call you soon hopefully xx


----------



## GemH

Glad you've got that sorted Kezza. Lets hope call you soon means they have someone in mind   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Do you think gem zx


----------



## GemH

Yep I hope so. Mine used to say that when they were in middle of doing whatever im asking lol. So fingers crossed their getting there butts in gear and matching you xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so gem xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fingers crossed Kezza. How long is 2 more visits for your DH? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Well he is due next week then has to go 2 week later so should be done by the week beginning 3rd June xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope the time goes quick for you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Keeping everything crossed for you kezza


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## incywincy

I actually hated her when she said 'soon hopefully'!  I was like, but how long is that?! If I recall it wasn't too much longer, a couple of weeks later. 

Gem you probably feel more because it's like one last big stimms to the ovaries so they'll be popping like popcorn right now! I think it's a good ides to stay over, I wanted to but couldn't think of a reason to ask people to take the kids and dog at such short notice. I worried about someone jumping in front of my train and delaying me. It was all fine in the end but it's just one more thing I didn't need too worry about. I know what you mean about starting to worry about the fertilisation rates, get over one bit and it's on to worrying about something else! 

Aww vicky, is she excited? I'm nervous about telling my stepkids, not sure how they'll take it. They knew when I went y Copenhagen but they know nothing about this try.


----------



## GemH

I know it just saves me worrying we'll be late, especially in the London traffic. Should get to hotel about 9ish tonight , going to have a bath and relax, then try get an early night 'if' I can sleep   
I know it's 1 worry after another, but just have to cross them bridges when we get to them don't we, though it don't stop us worrying  
Oooh when do you reckon your tell the kids? You've done well with keeping it quiet so far. Is your DW chuffed that u got bfp, bet she was. Are you feeling any different? Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight ahead of your big day tomorrow

Incy-She sort of understands but is a bit young to get excited I think, think it will become more real for her towards the end when the baby is moving a lot etc


----------



## incywincy

I'm going to tell them just before I tell the inlaws.  Once I tell the kids, they won't be able to keep their gobs shut with their cousins and before I know it, it'll be out.  So I want to break the news myself, obviously.  I'm just going to put it as, one day you will have the chance to tell this exciting news of your own, this is my turn now so don't blab and ruin it for me.  But I will tell everyone else within a couple of hours!  For now, I'm hoping to hold out to 12 weeks, but I'm telling my parents at 8 weeks so I might tell the inlaws then too in the interest of fairness.

DW is kind of excited, but she's done it all before so it's not so new for her.  I have told the dog, who says she is jealous and can she have puppies?  This might be me projecting though, as I really want puppies, DW thinks this is the case.

I don't feel much different.  It was great for a few days and now it's almost like an anticlimax.  I don't mean that in an ungrateful way, it's just that everything has built up to the BFP I've never really imagined what was past this, I imagined the bits where I tell everyone and I waddle around, but I kind of glossed over the boring bits before that!

Vicky, yeah when she can cuddle your bump and stuff she'll get more into it.  You can give her a toy stethascope and let her listen in!

I think I've got the beginnings of a summer cold.  Ironically, there's no sign of summer so I think it's just a cold.  Managed to avoid one all winter.  I'm using it as one more excuse to get into bed nice and early and snuggle down.  Work is dragging still, I'm just not enjoying it I enjoyed my sick leave too much!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Oooh 3-4 weeks for bloods then. Thanks ladies  After how long we wait for everything else you wouldn't think a few extra weeks would make that much difference but it does. 

Hope the redundancy doesn't hit you Bambi!

Kezza great news that DH will be all done and i really hope the matching call comes really soon... hoping the nurse was being coy when she said that lol. 

Gem super good luck for tomorrow! Hope you get a good number of superstars  

Vicky hope the scan went well! When do they say you can hear the gravel crunchers as DF calls it lol. 

Vicky I hope they take the news well.. not that they'll take it badly anyway. I know DF's lad keeps telling me i hope it works bless him lol. Although he's worried we're going to kick him out of his room which wont happen, unless we end up with multiples but that wont happen anyway so he's safe lol. 

We don't really think about the stage between bfp, telling and waddling ... well i haven't anyway. Looking forward to it though    Hope you start feeling better soon too. 

Had a pretty normal day, af arrived, work got done over by blokes in masks and a machete and 20 grand got took and had my hair cut... all pretty standard in the grand scheme of things lol.


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem!!! Eeeeekkk!! I'm super super excited so haven't a clue how you are feeling!!! Wishing you so much luck for today!!! Can't wait to hear how many golden eggs you have!!!   good luck chiccy xxx

Vicky - good luck for your scan hun! You will have to post us a photo 

Morning to everybody else, hope all is ok xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem gd luck hope you got some sleep cant wait for update  xx

Vicky gd luck with scan xx

Morning bambi xxxx

Incy she is a frustrating women at best of times as you well know, has Kaitlyn said incy its because we don't dream past certain stages x

Kaitlyn  my AF came yesterday as well the joys of counting down to the next thinking it could be he one we cycle on lol xx


----------



## GemH

On way home from EC girls, only got 5.. Apparently I started crying in the recovery room but I can't remember lol. They said they look good and it's quality over quantity but still can't help but feel a little sad  just hope they fertilise now xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem 5 is a good number hun but understand frustration xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, 5 is a good number, especially if they are good quality xxxxxx

My scan went well, all measuring well xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

5 is good hun and if they're good quality then thats awesome  Got everything crossed for you bab xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky glad your scan went well and all is looking fab x


----------



## incywincy

Gem think of it this way, if you'd have been sharing as originally planned you would only have a similar number as you'd give half away. Out of the 5 you should get a few fertilise and don't worry about taking them to blast. I want keen on doing that, only did it because they couldn't choose the best out of what I had. Hope you're not in too much pain,rest up! 

I am annoyed at myself, I broke up a fight in school without thinking. I have a huge bruise on my arm from it but don't think I got hit in the stomach, just annoyed that I put myself in that position. There were no other staff around so I just reacted. I wouldn't care but I haven't had to break up a fight for about 4 years, typical it happens now.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - it only takes one and 5 is great, especially if they're all looking good. How many mature follicles did you have at your last scan? What sort of a number were you expecting? I understand your disappointment - you read about women getting 20 eggs - but I'm sure you'll end up with some beautiful embryos.

*Incy* - yikes, no more bare-knuckle fighting for you!

AFM, had my first tracking scan today and felt a little deflated as there wasn't much going on. Loads of follicles but none of them had been "recruited" yet. Admittedly I was started on a stupidly low dose because of my high AMH and PCOS, so I was expecting a total lack of activity, but it's frustrating as I feel like these past 5 days of injections have been wasted because the dosage was so low (alternating between 150iu and 75iu of menopur). Anyway, they've now told me to do 150iu each day and they'll review it at my next scan on Friday. I really hope there's a bit of movement by then!

I hope you're all well. x


----------



## GemH

Thank you ladies, just woke from a little snooze. Going to go back to sleep again in min, feel knackered! I wasn't expecting loads but I thought afew more would of been in there. But the main thing I suppose was they said 5 good 1s and sperm sample was ok too.. So fingers crossed we get at least 2 or 3 to fertilise. If they do I'll be back on Saturday for transfer. But we shall see.
Your right incy if I had 10 and egg share I would of got 5 anyway. That's true. Omg incy you must promise to steer clear of any fights from now on, it prob hasn't done any harm but don't need that worry. Be careful.

Lovely to hear about your scan vicky. Entering 2nd trimester already 

Pug lover - I had 4 mature follicles but afew tinier ones. Now your dose has been upped fingers crossed for more on Friday.

I'll be back at some point later ladies.. Have a nice afternoon xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just a quick one until later,

Gem that brilliant!! Please don't be disheartened, it is only one to make your dreams come true!' Put your feet up now and relax!! 

Will be back later girls, mental busy day xx


----------



## incywincy

In from work already, I downed tools and left asap!    I will try to steer clear of fights but it is difficult when no-one knows, just looks like you're not doing anything.  Not that that's why I did jump in, it was just instinctive.

Vicky, I missed your post earlier, great that the scan was all fine.  Did you get a nice piccie?

Puglover, sorry to hear you're not responding as well as hoped, I suppose they were overly cautious for fear of overstimming.  Hope the next few days produces better results.  

Gem, snooze sounds lovely, just what you need.  I don't envy you this time - the pain of the EC and the worry between each phonecall!  Once you get to transfer you can relax a bit more.  Until the symptom-spotting drives you insane!


----------



## flipper123

Gem congrats on your 5 eggs, rest up now 
Incy I'm sure all is fine, everything is well protected 
Vicky so pleased your scan went well
Hope everyone else is doing ok
I am fed up with the whole process, it's 6 weeks since my bloods all got back and still not matched, I was limiting myself to calling once a week but when I called last week it was quite apparent she was fed up of me calling and that they would call me when they had any news. But now I'm just sat wondering if this will ever happen and it's really dragging me down  I don't know what to do, sorry to be negative, it's just taking its toll a bit xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww, flipper, I know how you feel.  Waiting for a match was definitely the worst part for me.  I didn't call my coordinator, I emailled but I know what you mean about feeling like they're sick of you.  They don't really take into account just how hard it is to wait, I don't think.  You read so much about how they're crying out for donors and think it will be a quick process and then it takes what feels like forever.  It will happen for you, but it is very hard waiting for it all to start.

That part of waiting was one of the main reasons for me considering freezing embryos and having FET if I needed another cycle.  Egg sharing again was actually cheaper but I knew how hard the wait was and I thought if I got a BFN then had to go back on the waiting list I would probably end up killing someone!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-We did thanks. They actually gave us 2 for the price of 1 pic xxx

Flipper-sorry it is taking so long for you hun. It will happen for you. They normally give a recipient a couple of weeks to get back to them, so hopefully if this one doesn't come back to them, they will get hold of someone else soon xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Flipper* - that sucks. The waiting to be matched bit was the bit I was dreading the most, but I was extremely lucky and was matched within 2 days. My clinic asks recipients to give an answer within 48 hours if at all possible. I don't really think they should need a lot of time. Most have been on the waiting list for 6 months, and they have to pay quite a bit of money to be on the waiting list in the first place, so it makes sense that they would have considered all the pros and cons at the beginning of the process. Then it just comes down to whether they're ready to start and whether your characteristics match theirs. I virtually stalked my coordinator throughout the entire process, from the second I'd had my consultation! Like Incy I emailed instead of calling because I felt that was less harassing! I'm sure they're used to it and you've got every right to ask for an update once a week. Have they given you any indication why it might be taking so long? Do you know if they've approached any potential recipients for you yet?


----------



## sarahj19811

Hiya Ladies 

Hope ur all well?

Gem - Fab news on collection, 5 is a good number and it only takes 1 x

Vicky - Great news on scan x

Flipper - Sorry your having such a long wait, what clinic r u with if u don't me askin? x

Kaitlyn - Have u had ur apts yet? x


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning girls,

Sorry I didn't get back on last night, rubbish day turned into a rubbish evening 

Gem - hope you are feeling better now chic and you managed to get some rest last night. Just remember you have wayyyy exceeded where you were on your last cycle. In your last cycle you would have given anything to have gotten to EC. It is crazy how before each milestone I know that we all say to each other, (I was the same), "I will be happy if xxx happens" then when it does we move the goalposts..., before my EC I said I will be happy with 7-10 eggs then when I got 7 I was gutted??  
Good luck for that call this morning hunny   xx

Vicky - glad your scan went ok hun!! Can't believe how fast this is all moving for you now!! Hope you are feeling ok. Have u got a bump yet??xx

Incy - hope you are ok. Not long now until that first scan, is it getting any easier as each day passes? Have to admit you seem very calm and relaxed about it all xx

Kezza - how are you?? This waiting is rubbish isn't it? I just want to get going, midway thru may now 
Ah well, almost the weekend  xx

Flipper - sorry you are still waiting and they aren't getting back to you! It is the hardest bit and not knowing when you are going to be matched! Have u got an email address for them? May make u feel less stressed about emailing rather than calling?? I've everything crossed it all works out soon for u xx

Puglover - sorry to hear things aren't responding as well, guess they want up avoid having to coast you, remember apparently the lower doses are better to get good quality eggs too. Hope that there is a little more to see on Friday xx

Sarah - hello, hope all is well with you xx

AFM - nothing to report. Busy day again in London today for me, got a meeting about redundancies, think we will be put on notice today 

Hope everybody has a fabulous day & hope the sun is shining wherever you are  xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-sorry to hear it is such a worrying tiem for you with the redundancies x  My fat is hardening into a mini bump lol


----------



## GemH

Omgggg had the call.. They injected all 5 and 4 have fertilised. I'm over the moon, I can't stop smiling. They gonna call me tomorrow to see how they doing and if there's any clear front runners for Saturday transfer but if all ok go to blasto on Monday. Thank you for all your support xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem that's amazing well done xxx


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations gem that's great news!
Thanks for all your advice, I just have to sit tight I guess, I will keep nagging them, it's what I do best lol! Just fretting about the time we are losing, DP has already been through 6 years of failed cycles and 4 losses and it just seems never ending at the moment 
Oh well onwards and upwards
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Flipper im going threw same at the moment keep strong I email once a week xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - that's amazing!! Another thing to remember, on a normal cycle it is only one little embie that would result in a pregnancy!! Keep believing!! This is your time!!! 


Girls - you would kill youselves now if you could see me trying to decipher the London tube system!! Me and public transport just doesn't ever go right. Whether I will get to my mtg or not I don't know but I hate the tube


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi lol we  attempted it few year back we decided to walk away however we didnt have a meeting to get too xx


----------



## vickym1984

Oh dear Bambi, I hope you have made your meeting ok.  Being so close to London myself (half hr train ride out) I am quite good at it luckily , need to be really


----------



## bambibaby12

Made it and now waiting for my train home. Mtg was them literally putting us on notice of redundancy and now I've gotta come back Monday for another meeting  
Tube was ok now I'm used to it. Used to work alot here but always used to drive. Quite enjoyed it at this time of day with my kindle 

Was speaking to a friend before and I'm always a believer that things happen for a reason and now wondering if the reason my ivf didn't work was because of all this, I.e if if had, I would now be 14/15 weeks pregnant and facing redundancy, how stressful would that have been!!

Anyway, we shall see what happens!!

How is everybody else doing? 

Gem - are you off work now today and tomorrow? Hope you're relaxing xx


----------



## GemH

Thank you girls im so happy 

Aw bambi I hope it goes alright at the next meeting. I hate traveling around in London, I get annoyed lol.

Ermm yeah I'm off today but haven't been relaxing... I've been cutting the grass   I know I prob shouldn't but I feel fine today  Back to work tomorrow though xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's what I was like gem, I'm a bad sick person, especially when you're feeling ok, I find it hard not to do things. What are u leaning towards at the minute? A 3 or 5 day transfer?? Wow just think, in 2 or 4 days you'll be PUPO xx


----------



## GemH

I know it's bad really, I sat there thinking hmmm that grass could do with a cut lol. I don't really know, 1st of all we always said 3 day.. But now they've mentioned maybe blasto if they get on ok by tomorrow I'm thinking I wonder whether it will be better. Lol. It's madness I never imagined getting this far xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem that's fab news on the ferts, wont be long til PUPO... exciting days 

Bambi - Hope u survived the tube ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Sarah, yeh I'm all good now, think I quite like it now   Xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Sarah xx

I start the lovely bullets tonight, they gave me a pain killer 1 yesterday but soon as I put it up my bum lol sorry tmi it felt like I needed to go toilet, though I tried not to go. I'm worried about putting this up.. Hope it don't come out   Xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, congratulations on the 4 embies!  I had 4 too!  I hope they do well overnight.  If you're still weighing up day 3 vs day 5, my clinic told me almost the opposite yours seems to have - if there is one clear leader they're happy to put it back in at day 3 but they'll only go to blast if all 4 look decent but are all of a similar grade.  So if you think of it like that, putting back at day 3 if you have one really good one over the other 3 is just as good and saves you the price of blast, unless of course you want to take the others to blast anyway to freeze them.

As for the bullets, no bum entry for me thank you very much! I'm lucky though, they prescribed me 200mg morning and night but I was allergic to that brand so I swapped them for another type and they only had 400mg in stock, so I do that once a day, just before I go to sleep.  It means no messing about in the morning with them, which is good as I'm meant to lie down for at least half an hour after.

Bambi, sorry to hear about the possible redundancy, hope it doesn't come to that.  I like your way of thinking re. the failed cycle though, good to be able to put a positive spin on it.  I'm not really blessed with that ability!

Kezza and Flipper hope you aren't going too mad with waiting.

Vicky, ooh, flab to bump!  I'm back to my normal size again though not in my skinny jeans, felt like it took ages for all the pre-ec bloat to fully go down.  I do have a touch more flab than I had previously so a little more for the bump to eventually poke it's way through.

Puglover, have you got the hot water bottle and protein on the go, or are you worried it'll overstim you?  

Hi Sarah, how are you doing?  

AFM, I'm full of cold for definite, that horrible blocked nose where you blow and blow and as soon as you stop it re-blocks right up in the sinus cavities.  Barking cough developing too.  I don't tend to take much for colds but it seems worse just knowing I can't take much!  At least I now have a genuine excuse for avoiding my sister in law's boozy birthday night out.


----------



## GemH

Yeah that's what my clinic have said Incy, oops maybe I wrote it wrong earlier lol, but yeah they said if tomorrow they all look the same and doing well they would want to go to blast, if there's 1 or 2 better 1s tomorrow though they'd advise transfer on Saturday. So I suppose if they call tomorrow and say they all look good we'll go to blast, though I'm scared! If not then we'll have transfer Saturday. 
Me & dh spoke about if we get to blast with more than 2 then we'll prob freeze the remaining. If not and we have day 3 we prob won't. 
There's so much to think about. 

With the cyclogest they wouldn't let me put up front way, they say only after ET I can put up front way, I didnt even think to ask why   Ahh well, done my 1st one and I'm scared to go toilet in case I strain and it pops out haha. Though I can't go anyway as it hurts if I put any pressure down there.

Sorry to hear your not feeling well, bloody weather I blame. 1 min warm next it's cold, I've got heaters on tonight as I've been cold. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## incywincy

OMG, I just had a really horrible thought, shame on me.  I just read that Tina Malone is pregnant at about 5 weeks and I know she was looking at clinics in Manchester a while back and I just got really stressed out that she might have been my recipient and the kid would hate me for donating to her!      It seems however, that she went to Cyprus as she wanted an anonymous donor.  

I have not worried at all about my recipient being anything less than suitable but that really put the wind up me.


----------



## GemH

Lol bless ya incy. I heard about that on this morning. Did she have donor eggs? I don't even know how old she is. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh dear incy lol but yes she went Cyprus x

Gem she is 50 xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Im good thanks, getting nervous about our apts next wk now, we r actually getting there n its scary   lol... Sorry 2 hear ur full off cold, snuggle up warm  xx

Gem - Bless u with back end thing, that's the only thing im dreading..i didn't realise they gave u cyclogest from ec, I thought it was et, all the better as I think that's y I m/c.. When I had my son I got pg naturally but when w found out I had done 10 days on DR jabs so they gave me cyclogest n its the only thing we did different. xx

One random question but really struggling with pen portrait/ goodwill.. what type of thing did u put on the skills bit..do they mean qualifications?

Gem - What sort of things they ask u at the counselling session as I think that's whats making me more nervous as when I get nervous I have a habit of saying things but then its taken in the wrong context   xx


----------



## beckha

Sarah, my councilling was just an informal chat to make sure I understood it all more than anything. 

I put stuff like good communicator, baking ect rather than qualifications. 

xx


----------



## GemH

Hi Saeah, yeah they give you them to take from day after EC, not nice but it is for the best. The counciling is nothing to worry about, you can't give a wrong or right answer. I actually did mine over the phone though, as the day I was booked in she canceled so I did it over the phone. Who have you got? We had Sophie Besse.
She will ask what job you do, if you've both got any other children between you or past relationships. She explained and made sure you understood that a child born from your egg will be able to get in contact at 18 but they have to go through the hfea 1st, can't just turn up.
Asked how you felt about it. I just said I'm fine with it, that if it happened I'd be happy to tell them what I did for their mum etc.

I left the skills bit empty. On the other parts I just wrote how happy I was to be able to help their parents conceive them, that they I knew they would be loved and looked after. Etc etc. hope all that's helped abit more.

50 kezza I didn't think she was that, I thought early 40's. shows I don't know alot   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I only know has it was all over the net last night id have thought the same  xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Thanks Ladies.. I can talk for the world but when it comes to writing stuff down I go blank.. don't know I passed gcse`s and nvq`s  lol

Gem- We have got Sophie also.. I understand the Hfea thing and like u it wouldn't bother me and would be happy to talk to a child born the same as I will tell my own how they were conceived.. some people r still ashamed to tel people they have IVF but my way of looking at it is that's what were were/are prepared to go through as we wanted those child/children so much.

Well Its my birthday 2day and have some lovely prezzies and cards, off 2 get nails done and DH is taking me and DS for a lovely to somewhere ive wanted to go ages..excited xx


----------



## GemH

Your be fine then I'm sure  Very true, we go through so much for our babies & I'll never be ashamed to tell any future child/children about it.

Aww happy birthday to you  have a lovely day.. Hope you get spilt rotten xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Happy birthday sarah enjoy your day x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Morning all

Happy birthday Sarah, enjoy your day 

Gem ace that they're growing nicely. Good luck for transfer! 

Bambi hope you get some good news soon and some things really do happen for a reason. I've always said the same, even to the point i got it tattooed lol. (I can't say everything after what happened to DF but some things ... definitely).

Hope everyone else is ok too, so much to catch up on i've forgot half of what i wanted to say lol. 

Had group meeting last night so got to phone today to say yes we're going! If half the folks who get pregnant so easily had the same forms and disclosures we had to fill in they'd never have kids full stop.. aaaah such is life eh. Tell you what though i was amazed by just how many couple were in that hall... makes you realise how common IF really is.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks for the kind words ladies,,,, 

I hadn't heard that Tina Malones ivf had worked... Wow! Gives me a little bit of hope then!!

Sarah hope you have a fabulous day with lots of celebrating   xx

So glad it's Friday ladies.... It's been a long week. Wishing May away unfortunately so I can get this hysto done... Time is dragging fr me at the moment xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I think we're all guilty of wishing time away bambi it will soon be here xx


----------



## GemH

In for transfer tomorrow girls. Can't wait xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww brill news gem xxx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh good luck! How are the embies doing?


----------



## GemH

Thanks my lovelies.

We got one at 4 cell grade 1, one at 4 cell grade 2-3, one at 4 cell grade 3 and the last one at 3 cell grade 4. So got 1 top quality at min, they said I can have 2 put back. Can't believe I've got this far. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sounding good gem what time you in morning ? Xx


----------



## GemH

In at 11 kezza, only prob is Dh is working and can't get time off which is abit gutting. My sister who knows about it all offered to come with me, do you think they will let her in room for transfer? I hope so xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Cant see why not gem  its only 1 person still  xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Gem they should let her surely... ladies who go in for ivf as a single person must be allowed someone with them for moral support so the same rule should apply. Good luck too.. be sending lots of positve your way 

Saturday noooo.. i got work in the morning lol. 

Just phoned and signing appointment is 9am in the 15th of june woohoo. Last one they had left otherwise it would have been a july one :O Now to wish the next 4 weeks away lol.


----------



## GemH

Dh just managed to get the morning off now wahoo  

Kaitlyn that's great you got in on the last one they had. Waiting is hard enough let alone a longer wait then what we 1st thought. 

What's everyone got planned for weekend? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im working xx


----------



## GemH

Aw kezza   it's ment to be raining anyway so I won't be doing much xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thurs and fridays are my weekends nowadays lol but only in till 12 sat and sunday xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Good that they are all progessing Gem, and that the top 2 will be put back tomorrow.  This time tomorrow you will be PUPO xxx


----------



## GemH

Ah least it's not too bad and u have got to work alday. 

Thanks vicky, I still feel like im dreaming. Pupo ahhh I never thought I'd be able to say that xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Exactly I expect you to be writing that tomorrow and get use to saying it pupo pupo pupo   xx


----------



## GemH

Haha   I'll try get used to it  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem re transfer your sister will be allowed in, my DH couldn't get the time off work and I took my work friend who knows all about it and has had ivf herself and she was allowed in the room!!
Anazing news and so so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - that's awesome. How exciting.

*Incy* - yeah, I'm getting as much protein in as possible and doing the hot water bottle for an hour every night. I think the issue is that they started me on such a low dose that effectively the first few days were a write off. On Wednesday they upped the dose to 150iu every day instead of alternate days, and I've just been told to up it to 225iu tonight, alternating with 150iu. A least there was a bit of activity at today's scan and with any luck a couple of 225 doses will mean that there will be more to see on Monday's scan. Feeling a bit more positive now. I totally understand why they were cautious to begin with but I'm so impatient and need to see results quickly or I start to lose hope! I'm such a control freak and this is something over which I have no control!

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## GemH

Tmi info ladies but I've been constipated since EC, every time I strain or push it hurts, is there anything I can take? I haven't been since Tuesday evening   Xxx


----------



## GemH

Forgot to say thank you bambi & pug lover xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Exciting n quality sounds fab..PUPO 2moro..woohoo..how u feeling hun?  Oh n when we started IVF last time I was told (the same as in pgcy) lacutose is the only thing but take 2 spoons then a few hrs later another 1 as the 1st lot only seems 2 give wind lol xx

Thank u for the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day.. my DH took time off work so I didn't have 2 get up at the crack of dawn with our lil man, he made a light breakfast while we did prezzies, we went 4 a lovely lunch then we all came home n got straight into pj`s n had a pj day..its been fab xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kaitlyn - Fab news on apts..it will fly by xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - 4got 2 ask, when did they start lookin 4 ur match? xx


----------



## GemH

Ill have to get some of that then, it's horrible not being able to go.

Sounds like you had a lovely day 

I was accepted, went to the counciling & nurse planning and matched the week after. So really quickly. You shouldn't be waiting too long. Xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Not sure when they will start looking at my ectopic was March and been advised 2 wait 3 cycles b4 starting, my 2nd cycle is due next Tuesday/Wednesday so don't know whether they will wait till closer, I have sent an email 2day asking so will hopefully know by the time I go up Tuesday xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

GEM good luck I will be in work till 12 so wanted to pop on now to say it xx

Hooe everyone else has a fab day xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

The day is finally here!! Gem is going to be PUPO!!! Wishing u lots of luck and hope those embies get snuggled right in for the next 9 months xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Be our turn soon bambi xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Fingers crossed kezza!! We can't let the team down! There's a streak of BFPs, we've a lot to live upto  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol well bambi I accept the challenge lol when it comes lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Me too! If purely for financial reasons lol.... Would hate to be one of those people that mounts up thousands and thousands of pounds spent on ivf... I always said we would have 3 attempts but I can't imagine how I will feel if after 3 attempts it still hasn't worked, I reckon I may move the goalposts  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck today Gem

Can't wait till its your turn Bambi & Kezza, and all the other ladies waiting xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky 

How are you feeling? Can't believe how quickly it's going for you xx


----------



## GemH

Thank you so much girls... Had a bit of scare this morn, as you know I've been constipated since Tuesday well I woke up with really bad belly pains, been on toilet all morn and nothing but pain.. Then I was sick   I think I was working myself up. Currently sitting in car with some water and heated seat on until I get them embies back in there. Hope it's nothing serious but gonna ask the clinic.

Bambi & kezza can't wait until you 2 start... Xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Ouch Gem, it's probably just after effects of ec. I was in pain for quite a few days. Good luck for the transfer!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope it's nothing bad gem, probably just stress about everything! Will be thinking of you at 11am... Hope that bladder is nice and full  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky xx

Bambi I know what you mean this wil be my 2nd cycle but my first with DH and we cant decide how to proceed if it fails x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

You should be in there now Gem... Good luck and heaps and tons of


----------



## GemH

Thanks for all your support girls, couldn't have got this far without you.

We have an 8 cell grade 1-2 & 7 cell grade 2 on board  xxx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh two Gem!  Did you plan to put two in or did you decide today?

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy your 2ww and don't stress too much.  I find the best way to avoid symptom spotting is to remember that pretty much every symptom can be a result of the progesterone pessaries, that helped stop me overanalysing them too much.


----------



## GemH

Thanks incy. Well we always said if it was a blasto we would do 1 but weren't sure with a 3 day. But when they spoke to us about it, they said do you want the best 2 in? As the other 2 aint really no good. So we said yeah go for it lol. 
I'll try not to think about things, if I have to deal with this pain of constipation I don't think I'll have a change to symptom spot   they advised lots of water and fruit etc, hardly much help but I'll get some lactulose too xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem so pleased for you xx I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats on being PUPO gem!! That's great that you have 2 little embies on board. Hope they are getting nice and snug! 
What's your plans for the rest of the day? Hope ŷou get to put your feet up hunny xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks ladies xx

I've just been to tesco, going to take the dogs out for a quick run about as there been in on there own all morn, then on the sofa to chill out. Anyone else upto much? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well gem im home from work just been filmed for a health programme find out monday if we make it on television xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - hooray. Really pleased for you. Can't wait to hear your news in 11 days. x


----------



## bambibaby12

Nahhh no plans, having lots of me time as DH is away at the moment. Just been to gym n had nails done, gonna take the dog for a walk then chilling with a Chinese tonight for me! Looking forward to it tbh xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Enjoy your chilling hun  Fx for OTD!

No plans for tonight mainly just relaxing and ironing lol. May stick the PS3 on and have a blast on there for a bit, still got some Bioshock to clear up


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem, hope the 2ww goes quick for you xx

Bambi-Thanks hun, yea is going quite quick now. I am feeling not too bad today, looking forward to finding out the gender in July x

Anyoene else going to watch eurovision tonight?


----------



## bambibaby12

Awww you're going to find out the gender? If I ever get that far I think that's one surprise I'm gonna keep, mind you I would probably change my mind if they asked me at a scan haha!

No Eurovision for me.... I've never watched it, don't really see the point, nobody good ever seems to win. Just gonna watch a few films and hit the sack. Treating myself to a few Becks blues  Rock n roll  xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Glad all went well.. 2 embies on n ur officially PUPO!! Rest now hun...fx and good luck xx


----------



## GemH

Thank you puglover, kaitlyn, Vicky & Sarah. Hope your all having a lovely evening.

Oh kezza I wonder if your be on tv, you will have to let us know.

I'm still in pain, if i sit in a certain position I'm ok, but soon as I move it hurts. Feels like trapped wind! Got some lactulose and it seems to be starting to work.

Now off to bed though so night all xxxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Morning all 
hows everyone?

Gem - Is ur pic a pic of ur lil embies?  Didn't realise u got one? xx


----------



## GemH

Good morning all,

Hi Sarah, yeah it is  I kept looking at them the whole way home lol. How are you? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Loving the picture gem! That's amazing!! How are you feeling? 2 more days until those embies start implanting!!   xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Bambi.. I feel ok now.. After my bad belly over weekend I managed a number 2 wahoo haha. Now just keep thinking I'm really pupo and can't believe it. Lets hope so.

How are you hun? Counting down the days to June? Bet u can't wait xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

thanks fr sharing that gem 
Bet that was such a relief for you... Literally haha!! 

Yeh I'm looking forward to my op... Just want to get that over with and then move on! Just really hope I can start soonish after that! I hate waiting around with unknown timescales  xx


----------



## GemH

I'm sorry.. It was relief lol.

I hope you get to start straight away. Waiting around is the worse part I think. June will soon be here though. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know, af is due next week so would mean my hysteroscopy is around cd7/8 just hope I can start my ivf on that cycles day 21... Got a feeling they will make me wait until the next one tho....xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Loving the pic of your embryo's, just think, they will be little Blastocysts inside you now x

Bambi-Hope that they do start you at cd21 of your next cycle, can you ask the clinic about it now? xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Dunno vicky?? I feel like I'm constantly pestering them at the minute... Maybe one little email wouldn't hurt eh


----------



## kezza_1980

Afternoon all gem glad you finally had some movement lol xx

Bambi email them sure there use to it I email once a week lol xx

Vicky hope your well xx
Incy hope your ok as well not long till scan xx


----------



## GemH

I know Vicky, I thought that earlier can't believe it still. Hope your ok? Getting a nice little bump  

Hi kezza, thanks haha! Hope your doing ok.

Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Right vicky & kezza... You've bullied me into it  email now sent so we shall see what they say... Guessing its gonna depend on what they find at the hysteroscopy and if anything further needs doing

Ahhh it drives me insane!


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Let us know what they say hun. I wouldn't worry about pestering them, it's not like you aren't paying them enough money, make them work for it lol

Gem-Yea I am good thanks hun, waiting for the results of my nuchal screening but no news is good news atm as they said they would call within a week for a high risk result, letter within 2 weeks for low risk result


----------



## flipper123

Bambi I can confirm the constant pestering pays off eventually! I have been rematched and am due to sart syncing almost straight away, hooray!!!! Finally after 5 months of jumping the hurdles we get to really start  x


----------



## GemH

Go bambi  Let us know when you get a reply.

Aww that's great vicky, lets hope you get a low risk letter in 2 weeks. I can't believe how time is flying. Your soon be finding out the sex oooh how exciting.

Flipper yayyyy. Well done. Hopefully your be starting any time soon now xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Flipper that's great news!! You will be up and running staring treatment very soon now! Fantastic news to start the week on 

Vicky - I'm sure you will be fine and there will be no risk at all, isn't it generally ladies over 40 that are high risk?? 

Gem -   awwwh I hate feeling like a nuisance but I think vicky summed it up, when u think how much we are paying them, they should be bombarded with emails 
Are u back in work today? Hope they aren't working u too hard xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Gem x

Bambi-Yes , your risk increases with age, but it can happen to anyone, sadly. But trying to be positive 

Flipper-Fab news hun, bet you will be cycling before you know it xxx


----------



## GemH

It's very true, the amount of money spent on all this we shouldn't feel like we're nagging or being a nuisance, it's their job after all. Lets hope you get a response soon & if you don't email again in afew days  

xxx


----------



## GemH

Forgot to say yeah I'm back at work today, but just been sitting my desk nearly alday so no running around for me  xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Flipper, so pleased you've been matched! How are you being synced, is it with the pill? 

Gem your pic of the embies is great. My blast pic is a little blurry, still great to look at tho. Glad you're taking it easy at work. It will take your mind off the 2ww being there. 

Vicky, what is the nuchal scan? I still haven't booked in with my midwife, am terrible at remembering to make phone calls. 

Kezza, dh is nearly done now? Bet he's looking forward to those trips finishing! 

Bambi, definitely email, you need to have a time frame to work with. Hope its on your next cycle! 

AFM, I'm just worn out. Had a house full of family all weekend. Work is busy and I am sick of having to carry stuff all over the place because I keep getting moved out of classrooms. I know a bit of lifting stuff won't really do any damage but it's more the principle, but I haven't told them yet so can't really complain. Think I will tell line managers after scan next week though. I want my risk assessment done.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Sorry you are so knackered hun.  Try and make an appt with the midwife tomorrow, as some areas get really busy, and you dont want your next scan delayed x  Nuchal test is a part scan (they do it as part of the dating scan if you opt for it) to check a measurement at the back of babies neck and part blood test to check certain hormones in the blood. One thing I will say, is that a lot of information does not make clear that it is not just for Down's syndrome, it also checks the risk for Edwards and Pateu syndrome which at best are life limiting, and most are incompatible with life

When pregnant with Hannah we declined the testing, as I decided what will be, will be, and decided it would be picked up later etc. However, now we have Hannah, I would rather know if there is an increased risk earlier etc, so we can make decisions based on this


----------



## incywincy

Thanks for the info, Vicky, I'll probably opt for it, I'd rather know stuff like that.  I will try to remember to book in ASAP!  I just hate making phone calls and never make it a priority if I can help it.

I feel a bit less knackered now, I always forget that I'll have a slump around 4/5pm and think that's me done in for the night ,but once I've had tea I'm usually a bit better again.  It's not a pregnancy thing, I'm often like that.  Still in bed nice and early though, any excuse!


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeehhhh girls.... Consultant has emailed me back and I can start on cd21 of next cycle so should be around 18th June, AF is due beginning of next week so just hope she doesn't keep me waiting now 

Thanks for pushing me to email ladies, feel loads better now  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey all sorry been in work w

Bambi that's fab news if they match me in time mines due the 15th xx

Incy he there thurs then one more 2 go xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope they do kezza, then we will deffo be cycling together!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Would be great dh would be finished week before just but cant see it being a problem xx

That tv programme called there defo following me on the programme so will keep you updated xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Am I being numb here?? What tv programme? Have I missed this


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Heya ladies. Hope alls ok with the scan Vicky.

Gem take it easy hun, keeping fx all the way.

Incy you be careful lifting stuff, old habits sorry lol.

Kezza fx its all sorted by then and u can start. What and when is the prog.. try and have a nosy.

Bambi great news getting it brought forward to next cycle. 

You two will be starting before me lol. 

Had my appointment card through today for signing on the 15th yay. Was hoping ec/et would fall in the 6 weeks hols but it wont will it ; D a bit too optimistic methinks.


----------



## GemH

Hiya incy, I can understand how your feeling about work.. Try and take it easy. I bet you can't wait for your scan, I can't wait to hear all about it either  xxx


----------



## GemH

Yayyy bambi, now u can look forward to starting now u have a date xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks kaitlyn xx
The programme is a health screening one for bbc it is being filmed this sat so will find out when its on  they filmed a little  interview part last sat and guy called yesterday to say I been picked xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's brill kezza, will deffo watch that when it's on! Are u not nervous? I'd be bricking it 

Gem - still a long way to go yet, gotta wait for af now and we all know how she loves to be late when we actually want her to arrive  

Kaitlyn - u never know, optimism can sometimes pay off!! Either way it won't be long now for u. You will be cycling the same time as kezza and I  xx


----------



## GemH

Oh wow kezza, def keep us up updated with it. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Will find out sat, I am a little however if it brings awareness to people about screening test s for heart disease liver disease and diabetes then what the hell lol xx

Will do gem xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Fab news hun, bet you are glad you sent that email now x

Kezza-Hope it isn't too long for you as well

Kaitlyn-I bet you wont be too far behind these ladies x

Gem-Hope these embies are getting ready to start snuggling in tightly for you later on this week x

Incy-Take it easy at work, easier said than done xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive jotted my Weekley email across prob get my standard response lol xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks girls, im gonna be realistically optimistic from now on lol. I really hope i wont be too far behind you both.

Kezza if it raises awareness it can only be a good thing!


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn im sure you wont be xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well girls I meassaged clinic at half 9 and still had no response  she must be in else id get an out of office xx


----------



## GemH

Hmm kezza   if she doesn't email back soon get on her case lol.

I'm only 3 days past transfer and already feel like I'm on a downer... So hard to keep positive xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

She always gets back so finding it strange maybe she thinks I will go away if she ignores me  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem, think its normal to g thru all those emotions, a few days after ET and u feel so positive then u don't really feel any sypmtoms etc so u start to feel a bit down. It's the strangest feeling, u almost want to feel them jiggling around so u know they are still alive and in there. Stay positive tho chic, it will be all ok for u xx

Kezza - hate it when they ignore u... Just rude,! Doesnt take anything to just send a little reply letting u know they haven't forgotten u xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza what a pain, the lack of reply. Hope you hear back tomorrow. 

Gem it can seem to drag a bit. I didn't find the 2ww from my ivf too bad, having a 5 day transfer, think it was less than a week before I started testing! But my iui 2wws were so long, they felt every minute the two weeks. Are you planning to wait until otd? 

Bambi, great news that you'll be getting started next cycle! Are you doing long or short protocol? You'll probably be cycling with Flipper. 

Kaitlyn, hope you are managing the wait okay, hope you get started soon. 

Vicky hope you and bump are well. 

Not much from me, just ticking along. I spotted a new bump at work. We have two new mums just back off maternity, 3 on leave, 2 visible bumps, the head is not going to be happy when I have to go in and announce mine, haha!


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-sorry you didn't hear back, hope she emails you tomorrow morning

Gem-Those feelings are natural. We all have everything crossed for you x


----------



## GemH

I'm glad it's not just me that feels like this at the start of the 2ww. My Dh tells me off if I talk negative about it lol, so I have to watch what I say. Ha. 

Well otd is 1st which is 17day after ec, so thinking of doing it a couple of days before. I've ordered some FRER but told Dh when they come to hide them from me haha. 

Ooh incy there are loads of preggers ladies at your work.. I'd love to be a fly on the wall when you announce yours   Let us know how it goes when u do.. must be something in the air  xxx


----------



## incywincy

There's definitely a baby boom, lots of paternity leave been taken too and several new or expectant grandmas. It's been quite hard sometimes seeing all the bumps progressing and I get kind of jealous still when I see the two current ones because they're showing and I'm not.   I have visions of the head banging her head on the desk when I tell her! 

I think you'd be fine to test 2 weeks after ec, though I couldn't even hold on that long. When you count it from ec, you're almost a week through now, that sounds better doesn't it?


----------



## GemH

Haha I bet, there's 3 at my works all expecting boys too. Lol the head ain't gonna know what's hit her. But you deserve it after the journeys we go through to get pregnant. Do you know when your going to tell the head? 

Yeah it does sound better when you say it like that   week tomorrow was my ec, blimey that's flown! I will prob end up testing before then lol I thought if I try and wait til 9-10dpt then I might do it 11dpt on 29th. If I'm brave enough. Have a horrible feeling about it all, want to remain positive but it's hard! Xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm thinking after my scan in half term. Earlier than planned but I want the risk assessment done and want to cover myself if I need to start phoning in sick. 

10-11dpec sounds like an ideal time, think that's when I started. I thought about it earlier but talked myself out of it! Good idea to hide the tests if they come too early! Omg, I've just realised, 10dp is only 4 days away for you!


----------



## incywincy

Sorry read it wrong, you were talking about dpt! Haha, here's me egging you on to do it in 4 days!


----------



## vickym1984

Haha. 14 days post collection is a good time to test and will be accurate. I couldn't wait, but it is the most accurate as I know those who have had BFNs before this, and got BFPs at 14 days post collection x

Incy-did you call to make your midwife appt ? x


----------



## GemH

Ha ha incy don't encourage me   

Yeah vicky, so a week tomorrow.. If it goes as quick as the last week il be happy lol. 

Yes incy make the call to the midwife xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls xx


----------



## GemH

Progesterone pessaries... Did they give anyone sore boobs? Mine are so swollen and sore, have to make sure my bra is well supported other wise they hurt when walking up stairs or anything lol. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I did thats onr part I won't forget lol xx


----------



## GemH

Haha   thanks kezza least I know it's normal xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yup, they gave me really sore boobs, even just to touch, hurt to take my bra off too... All normal


----------



## kezza_1980

Well girls I have forwarded the email again to her lets see if she aknowledges it this time ......she might realise I wont go away xx


----------



## GemH

Lol kezza, now maybe she'll take notice. I think sometimes they don't take into consideration how hard it is for us ladies waiting. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope she pays attention now Kezza.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls if all else fails im taking DH for donation tomorrow I will go in lol xc


----------



## bambibaby12

Haaha, keep persevering kezza.... She can't keep ignoring you  imagine how embarrassed she'd be if u went in tomo and asked why she'd ignored you


----------



## kezza_1980

Simple yes or no would do


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, go in tomorrow and ask why she's ignoring you! She's rude, glad to be done with her. 

Gem yes to the boobs! I had to hold mine up when going for a night wee. I now sleep in a sports bra.


----------



## kezza_1980

I bet you are incy


----------



## incywincy

I take it you've not had a reply kezza?


----------



## kezza_1980

Nothing at all


----------



## incywincy

So rude. Are you going in tomorrow?


----------



## bambibaby12

Can't believe how rude they are being kezza! Hope ur ready to confront them tomorrow


----------



## GemH

I agree with the girls, so rude! Make sure you go in there tomorrow xx


----------



## incywincy

How is everyone? 

I'm painfully stuffed, we went to a sizzling pub and I had something which had 3 chicken breasts, with chips and I only left a few chips, now I can barely bend over! Feel like such a pig! Will have to eat salad all day tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm good thanks incy... Just plodding along, waiting for af to come now so I know when I can start next cycle!

How are you, (apart from being stuffed  ) hope the pregnancy is treating u well and u aren't feeling too many bad symptoms. Not long now until ur scan, bet u can't wait xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls sometimes i think its me I am going in tomorrow just hope I don't get to annoyed I guess if this cycle does not work  im defo moving clinics if we decide to carry on xx

Incy sizzling pub sounds great yum yum


----------



## GemH

I'm ok thanks Incy, just going   still from this waiting. Yum yum sounds lovely, I'd ate it all an not left any chips   xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm doing okay Bambi, occasional waves of nausea but nothing I can't handle and I quite like it as it reassures me.  I'm sure I wouldn't be saying that if I had my head stuck down the toilet all day!  But a packet of Quavers takes it away, so it's just enough for me to feel like something is happening without feeling awful.

Gem, I would have but couldn't quite manage them!  I had it when on stimms, for the protein and I scoffed it all and wondered whether to order dessert!  

Kezza, it is definitely not you, it is unreasonable to be left hanging without a reply.  Are you likely to get annoyed with her face to face?  I'm the type who will have steam coming out of my ears and ranting and raving, but when faced with the person I'll be all 'er, so if you wouldn't mind, could you possibly just check....'.  I hope you don't have any need to move clinics and you get your BFP with Care!


----------



## kezza_1980

I would like to say I could keep my cool however I don't think I could DH has offered to confront for me hes very laid back x


----------



## incywincy

That might be better.  You don't want to get her back up too much, she might drop you down the list!  Get him to stress how anxious you are about waiting and how it's affecting you emotionally.

I thought I was outwardly handling the wait fine, but almost as soon as I got matched, my DW said it was like a weight had been lifted from me.  My sister in law also recently commented how I seemed much happier and she doesn't know anything's happened, they all think I'm still on the waiting list.  So my point is, it does drag you down perhaps even more than you realise.  I don't think the staff always realise this - having said that, all the nurses I've spoken to have been very sympathetic about it, so perhaps it's this one person in particular.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy and I thought I was until now but my patience is wearing thin now even DH has said  this one person is taking the mick .......anyway shall see what is said today when he goes x
Morning all xxx


----------



## incywincy

Good luck with it!


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies.

Good luck kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning gem and thank you how are you xxx


----------



## incywincy

Let us know when you've been, what was said Kezza.


----------



## GemH

That's ok hun, I'm alright thank you. Xx

Incy are you off work today? Xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I am, it's great! Was going to take the dog for a long run on the beach but it's lashing down. 

Any more thoughts on when you're testing?


----------



## GemH

Bloody weather spoils everything don't it. My poor little girl westie isn't well, she's got diarrhea & being sick. It's been happening for a couple of days now so I stopped her treats to see if it was food but she's still poorly so taking her vets this afternoon  It's suppose to rain heavy here later so don't reckon I'll get to take them out either.

No not yet, I'm still worrying that I'm not feeling nothing at all. I know it's still early but thought I might experience at least something lol, though this morn I woke up with sore throat and abit of a cold.. Just think its this crappy weather. I reckon I'll test next Wednesday though. If Dh let's me ha ha xx


----------



## incywincy

Aw your poor girl. Bet you're enjoying cleaning that up! I hope the vet can make her feel better soon. 

A few months ago, one of the kids gave my dog some pizza but it had jalapeño peppers on (duh!) and well, the results were gross. We had to walk her round the park at midnight to try and get as much out of her as possible before we could sleep! She kept breaking wind but jumping because it scared her, was quite amusing. 

The rain has eased off so if the sky stays clear I might go out. It is freezing tho, only about 10 degrees, crap for May.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls

Hope everybody is well, can't believe you only have a week left until OTD gem! I've heard that getting a cold can often happen in early pregnancy cos your body lowers it's immune levels to allow itself to accept the embryos so you are more likely to pick up colds  keep thinking positive!!

Kezza - hope today has gone well, thinking of you xx

Incy - hope all is ok! Come to Warwick, it's lovely n sunny here (for now anyway  )

Vicky & kaitlyn - hope you're both ok  xx


----------



## GemH

Oh my god your poor dog. I bet that hurt her poor bum coming out lol. Them peppers are hot aswell I couldn't handle them lol! Bless her, her wind making her jump  

Yep 5 o'clock this morn I heard her crying so I got up and the kitchen was covered in runny poo's yukkkk! So I spent about an hour at that time cleaning it all up! 

Enjoy your walk if you get out there.. It is freezing isn't it, it's started hailing here   stupid weather x

Oh really bambi? I didn't know that, I'll try to think positive  thank you. How are you doing? X


----------



## bambibaby12

I'm ok thanks gem, nothing to report, just waiting for things to happen, not too fussed at the moment tho, got a lot going on otherwise so all is good. 

Glad you are feeling well, think ur coping really well with the 2ww xx


----------



## kezza_1980

DH IS in there now im behaving in the car lol will update when I can 

Gem hope the dog is ok x


----------



## incywincy

Aww, poor thing crying for you. At least she did it on the kitchen floor. My old dog used to prefer to do it on carpet when she got incontinent. Cleaning that up was dreadful! 

Bambi, it's sunny now, but still cold. Sick of it. My winter coat is fit for nothing, I barely got it through this winter but now I want to wear it again! 

Lol kezza at you sitting in the car being good!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol its for the best im in a terrible mood today not slept well and its my dads birthday so need to wobble my head lol


----------



## incywincy

That's such a weird expression, I've never heard anyone but you say it!


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Hope your OH is getting some answers as we speak

Gem-Keep positive hun, your embie will only just be implanting, so HCG will not have started to secrete yet, so there can be no symptomns.  It doesnt even get to a high enough to produce symptomns  level till after it can be detected on a pregnancy test. The only "sign" I had with implanation spotting, in the evening of 10 days post collection, but I didnt get that on my first go, with Hannah


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy do you mean wobble ny head lol 
Thanks vicky x
He didnt get to speak to our actual egg co however a nurse checked im near the top how near I dont know she reckons another week or 2 she also said that she understand how frustrating having no reply has been and said in future to ring has cant be avoided then xx


----------



## GemH

Vicky your so clued up, I hardly know nothing   thanks for that info. Did you have no symptoms with Hannah at all? Xx

Yay kezza, lets hope it won't be much longer then xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hopefully not gem I guess im more likely to go in July than june now but will be more to countdown xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah kezza, the wobble your head one! 

Glad dh got to speak to a sympathetic nurse, hopefully it won't be long now. Well shady of her not to speak to him though. I did wonder if she'd be mysteriously 'busy'. Can't believe she still hasn't replied! 

I have had a lovely day off, am due to be off tomorrow too but the reason I booked isn't relevant anymore. I can't decide whether totake it anyway or go in and save the day for another time when I really need it. Part of me thinks, just go in, it's an easy day tomorrow, but part of me thinks of the lovely naps I could have!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-I hope you have booked an appt with the midwife now lol

Kezza-Glad to hear someone listened to him. I really hope that by the next sample (in a fortnight, is that right?) they have a match for you x

Gem-Nope, no symptomns with Hannah at all.  I swear my boobs must be strange as nothing seems to affect them, they get slightly tender now, but nothing compared to most women at my stage lol. I had no pain, no spotting, no symptomns with Hannah early on.  I started getting nausea from 7-8 weeks, with Hannah. The only reason I tested early last time was my bets friend admitted she had just come off the pil to TTC number 2 and I was so convinced it hadn't worked for me, I just wanted to know, and I got a BFP, I was so shocked.


----------



## GemH

Oh vicky thank you. Makes me feel so much better that I feel just normal lol. Hopefully I have a good little 1 like Hannah inside me  Your lucky with the boobs part then vicky hehe   xx

Incy take tomorrow off too.. Why not, I would xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy nothing surprises me anymore with her x

Vicky yes thats right in a fortnight they will ring tomorrow to let us know if todays sample was ok xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza does he have to abstain for the entire fortnight to keep the quality up? 

Vicky, I filled in a mw registration form and I should hear from her within a fortnight. Wasn't very impressed with my new surgery, they have these glass panels you have to shout through so the entire waiting room knows I've registered my pregnancy. No privacy whatsoever. Am pleased that half the town knows before my mum.


----------



## kezza_1980

Nope just the usual 3 to 5 days 

My docs is the same not one bit private x


----------



## vickym1984

Fingers crossed this sample is all ok then Kezza x

Incy-Glad you sorted it out and fingers crossed you get a call soon.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well girls when DH came home he had a voicemail stating  he is all done so no more visits xx


----------



## incywincy

Yay kezza! That great news for him! Bet he's sick of the sight of porn, haha! 

Yeah vicky, I'm hoping it's quicker than 2 weeks but she only collects in the surgery once a week so suppose it depends what day of the week that is. 

I'm still undecided about work tomorrow. At this rate, I'll end up not going out of sheer laziness!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah he is happy lol and was very fed up of it all so now its just waiting for me as per he has to go back for bloods in a month but we dont have to wait for that part xx

Incy lazy lady lol I dont blame you relax and take it easy lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news kezza... That's one huge hurdle complete!!! 

Now you just need to start pestering re your match, least we have a bank holiday weekend now so I would give them a call Tuesday and chase it up 

Hope everybody else is ok, so glad it's the weekend girls. DH is off to the Isle of Man for the TT races, first year I've not gone along with everyone  gutted!! Got my pre op next week then hysto is a week on wed... Can't believe how quick it's finally coming around! Get that out of the way then will only be another 2 wks before I start my cycle. Finally!! I wanna join in all this pregnancy chat  xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Fab news hun, lets hope that match is just around the corner for you x

Bambi-Bet time will fly by now with everything happening together.  Good lucl hun x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky and bambi it is def one huge hurdle out the way xx
Bambi it has come around quick and im sure you will be talking about pregnancy very soon xx


----------



## GemH

Great news Kezza. Now lets hope they get that match then your be well away  xx

Not long to wait bambi, after the hysto I bet you will begin to get excited.. Got everything crossed for your 2nd cycle xx

Vicky, bambi & kaitlyn hope your all well and enjoying the rain lol, well it's peeing it down here xx

I feel down again today, god I hate this 2ww. Yesterday I felt positive today i woke up decided I feel normal and that it hasn't worked, even went to google about different ivf clinics for a next round   but I didn't. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Early days hun, just keep reminding yourself x Try and find things to do to keeo your mind occupied this weekend x


----------



## GemH

I know vicky, I just keep thinking oh what if they ain't implanting cause I can't feel nothing! But I know like you said not everyone feel anything. Got a party Saturday night so that'll keep be busy though I won't be drinking lol. I'll have to plan something for Sunday & Monday I think, save myself going out of my mind xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem the only things I felt were from the progesterone, I know this because they started before ET, after I'd started the pessaries.  I had no implantation bleed or anything like that.  I remember having a day or two where I researched IVF trials to see if I could get a free shot next time around.  Even though I have embies on ice, the FET procedure is more expensive than egg sharing again.  It's hard to keep positive but not too positive because you need to prepare yourself for a BFN, it's a very tight line to walk and sometimes you wobble into extreme negativity or positivity.

Bambi, have you had to stay behind for the pre-op?  It's a shame to miss out but when you think of the reason why it's great!

I think I am going to see the ships in the Albert Dock for the Battle of the Atlantic celebrations today.  I was considering going to work (!) but DW wants to go and she's working all weekend so will miss them otherwise.  So I thought, what the heck, I've already got the day booked off!


----------



## GemH

Thanks incy.. Wish I had a little window to look in and see what's happening  

Ahh why not, enjoy your day with your dw. Especially if she's working all weekend. Enjoy it xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, that's the hard thing - after regular updates on how your follicles are growing then daily updates on how the embryos are developing, all of a sudden, something is or isn't happening in there and you have no clue how it's going!  

We are going out mid-afternoon, she's on night shift so still sleeping just now.  I am sitting here working my way through her stash of chocolate mousses in the fridge.  The nurse told me to be careful what I eat, as before IVF my BMI was down to 26 but now it's back up to 28!  She told me to focus on eating fresh fruit and healthy fish etc, but pfft, I'm eating whatever I want!  It was only meant to be a new patient registration appointment, not a nagging session on what to eat.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy they do and will continue to do so all the way threw xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls, 

Incy- I kinda made my mind up a few wks ago, sorta fallen out with the whole bike thing at the moment, knowing my luck I would have crashed my bike & not been right to start treatment. So I'm missing this years TT! Still grates now tho when everyone's packing up to go today! My time will come again I'm sure  hope you're having a good day out with DW


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Defintely hard not knowing what is going on inside, think the 2ww should be the 2wt (the 2 week torture). Just think, by Tuesday, after the bank hol, you will only have one day before the day you plan to test xxx


----------



## GemH

The 2wt   that sounds about right vicky lol, I like it better then 2ww. Yeah I know, not long really. Though I'm scared of what the result will be    Xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, wouldn't have minded so much if that's what I'd gone in for!

Bambi, you're right, probably not a good thing to go racing around on a bike right now!  With any luck, you'll be off that bike for quite a while so better get used to it.

Hi Vicky, how are you?

I didn't get to Liverpool in the end.  It took DW most of the day to sleep enough to switch to night shift pattern so by the time she got up there wasn't really time to go before going to work.  So I just did stuff around the house and with the dog.  Still better than being at work!

Anyone got plans for the BH weekend?  I'm a night shift widow all weekend, but am going to get off my butt and do some practical house things, hopefully.  Perhaps even something in the garden.


----------



## vickym1984

I'm good Incy, forgot to say earlier I got my nuchal screening results back, and got low risk (1 in 14,000) so am happy with that


----------



## bambibaby12

Wasn't the weather for a day out anyway incy, it's been bloody miserable today here... I walked the dog, got drenched... Again then battened down the hatches and just hibernated for the rest of the day... Just been watching dodgy tv  

Not much plans, at a mates tomo night but that's about it... Think my wknd will mirror yours, garden and my dog  hope u have a good one


----------



## incywincy

It was dry here Bambi, but cold.  Sick of the cold now, doesn't make me want to go out and do much stuff.  Enjoy your lazy weekend too!  I like days that revolve around the dog, saddo that I am.

Vicky, that's really good news!  One less thing to worry about.


----------



## incywincy

I take it the lack of posting means you've all been having great BH weekends?  Hope so anyway!

Mine has been lazy, but I did get out and do some gardening today.  Was a bit heavier going than I thought so had to be careful and I got told off by DW when she got up, but she should just be grateful, I make an effort in the garden once every couple of years! It has been lovely weather and DW has had to sleep through all of it.  We're having an anniversary day out on Tuesday and it's forecast to chuck it down all day, typically.

Enjoy BH Monday all.


----------



## GemH

Hey incy, I've been trying to keep myself busy so I ain't constantly thinking 'has it worked or hasn't it' lol. Just got in from my mums, going to relax in bed. 

It's nice to know we have tomorrow off too.

Bless your dw worrying about you.. Was lovely weather for the garden, I did manage to cut the grass! 

Lets hope the weather stays nice on Tuesday for you x


----------



## incywincy

Keeping busy sounds like a good idea Gem, best way to get through it.  I am useless at taking my own advice on this.  Not long to go now though, so hope you have a few more things lined up to keep your mind busy!


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Yeh I've had a busy weekend, out all day Saturday then went to my friends, did a mini come dine with me evening & all took some food n drinks  yesterday, long dog walk then Monaco Grand Prix then went out with some mates for food n watched the hangover. 

Hope everybody else is having a good bank hol...

Gem, you're on the home straight now! Have you managed to avoid testing until now? I'm so so impressed, nerves of steel  you still gonna test Wednesday?? xx

Incy - perfect weather for gardening. Just make sure U don't do too much in your condition  typical that DW can't do anything until tomorrow... Haven't seen the weather forecast but hope it stays dry for you 

Vicky, kezza, kaitlyn.., hope you're all enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## GemH

Ladies I've caved lol... Check this out please

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii557/gcronin/57b9da860e1f8580c5fb5d32f85b460a_zpsad7879b1.jpg

I think I have my 1st ever positive pregnancy test! Ahhhh xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

That's definitely 2 lines gem xx


----------



## GemH

I can't bloody believe it kezza. Been running around the house all morning jumping around and all sorts lol. 

I'm 9dp3dt.. Tested 5 days early oops lol xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well its a good strong line gem not faint at all    im not surprised your giddy xx


----------



## GemH

I know ahhhh thanks kezza. U & bambi next xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Fingers crossed we need to keep the baby boom going xx


----------



## incywincy

YAY GEM!! That's much stronger than my line was at that point! So pleased for you! 

What's the plan now, wait until otd or obsessively test every day?


----------



## GemH

Thanks incy, I'm still in stock   over the moon though. 

I've got 3 tests left. So I reckon everyday lol xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

OH MY FREAKING DAYS!!!!

Gem!!!!! Agghhhhh that is amazing, so so pleased for you hunny!! You bloody deserve this!!! That is deffo a BFP congratulations xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I reckon that's twins!!!!


----------



## GemH

Ahhhh thank you bambi   I've just confirmed it with digital & it says 1-2 weeks. Can't believe it.

Twins?? Omg just imagine. 

Thank you ladies for all your support, couldn't done it without you all xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Fantastic news hun!! Bet u can't believe it finally!! 

That's what we are here for Gem! Are u going to ring the clinic tomo or wait til OTD. U need to get that scan booked in  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Were all here to help through bad times and to celebrate the good xxx


----------



## incywincy

Aww it would be sweet if it was twins!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - that's amazing news! Congratulations. May well be twins


----------



## GemH

Eeek thank you everyone xxx

I'm gonna wait until otd I think then maybe I'll start to believe it lol xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Yay, Congrats Gem, had a feeling you would test this morning. Me and Incy haven't exactly been good role models for waiting lol. Probably similar strength, maybe slightly stronger to my 12dp-ec test xxxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks vicky. Haha I wasn't going to test but when I got up I thought shall I? Lol. The 2nd line appeared within afew seconds..   I thought it wasnt right so got the digi out and 1-2 weeks.. I was running around like a crazy woman   you lot have got me through this all. Can't thank you enough.

Now for me to ask all the questions I have no idea about... When booking midwife appointment do I have to make doctors appointment or just ask to see the midwife? I'm clueless with it all lol. I'll leave it until after otd to make any appointments anyway. Though I need some more cyclogest soon, don't know if they can give me prescription.

Now for the other ladies to follow in June & July xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gem. Each area is different. If you will need more cyclogest soon I would call your GP tomorrow and make an appt for OTD and ask the GP for cyclogest prescription, some GP's will do this, some won't. Mine did which was nice as means you only have to pay prescrption charge rather than full fee for it.  Whilst you are at the surgery for that you can ask the doctor how you go about getting a midwife appointment in your area xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks vicky, I haven't got a clue with what happens now haha. So il be on here asking all the time lol Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Phone has been playing up this avvy, wanted to wish puglover good luck for tomorrows EC....  xx

Gem - id be the same as you too, I wouldn't have a clue what you are supposed to do next... Sure vicky & incy wil be able to guide you xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Yay congrats Gem  Over the moon for ya hun 


Been to work this morning, then doing MIL's garden for her this avvie so shattered. Been awol because having a low patch, i've lurked just not posted. Catch ya soon ladies and bubbles


----------



## vickym1984

GL for tomorrow Puglover, didn't realise you were at EC already xxx


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, can't believe you're at EC, that's great!  Good luck for it, I hope it goes well and you don't feel too bad afterwards.  Let us know how it goes.

Gem, my doctors just made me fill a form in reception and leave it for the midwife who calls in once a week, once she's got my form she'll call me to arrange an appointment.  I didn't have to see the doctor, but if you need more cyclogest definitely try to get it off them.  I'm still using what they gave me originally and I think they'll give me more at my scan as it's part of my egg sharing drug package.  Check with your clinic to see if they'll give you any more free too, it might be that you're entitled to it from what you've paid but they only give enough to BFP initially.


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Bambi*, *Vicky* and *Incy*. Recently I've just been lurking and not really saying much. I ended up stimming for 16 days due to being started on such a low dose because of my high AMH/lots of follicles and was starting to get very frustrated. Now I'm on to the next set of worries - will they get any/enough eggs? If they do will they fertilise? Etc. etc.

*Gem* - the best thing to do is to see your GP to let him/her know you're pregnant and they'll do the rest. It's worth knowing that you don't have to go to your local hospital. It's your choice where you have your midwife appointments and have the baby (if you go down the hospital/birth centre route and not a home birth). I don't know where you live but if you're in/near London, consider UCH and it's birthing centre. I loved it. x


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck for tomorrow pug lover xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Kezza*!


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, and then it's - will they make it through the night, will they go to blast, will they survive? The 2ww is like a blessed relief after all that.


----------



## GemH

Cheers pug lover.. Best of luck for egg collection tomorrow. Let us know how you get on xx

Incy is it your scan tomorrow? Good luck to you too, want to hear all about it xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, my scan is tomorrow not today.  Am a little bit nervous for it.  I shouldn't be, I feel quite sick this morning, that's got to be a good thing but still want to see if everything is going okay in there.

Fingers crossed for Puglover!


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck again Puglover, let us know how it goes

Excited for you for tomorrow Incy

Got a consultant appt today (3pm) as in my area if its IVF pregnancy the midwife automatically refers you, doubt they will do much, but gets me out the house.


----------



## GemH

I knew it was around this time. I can imagine how your feeling, just think your probably get to see a tiny heartbeat. How lovely! What time is your appointment? Is your DW going with you? 
The sick feeling must be good, shows little bubba is growing away. 

Good luck with that Vicky. Are all ivf consultancy lead? Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Wonder why they do that, vicky is it because ivf is more high risk? I can see the doing it for nhs ivf, surprised they do it for private. It's all good though, more monitoring is better. 

Yeah Gem, I tolerate the nausea well for that reason. Still a bit nervous I'm case something shows up at the scan. I've had no untoward symptoms though. I've read about so many women with bleeding, some quite heavy that must be scary.


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck ladies for your scans & appts vicky & incy 

Gem - hope u are still on cloud. 9.  did u manage to sleep last night  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Not sure why they do it, I think its just to see if there are any additional issues they need to be aware of. Last time I was referred back to midwife only care after my 2nd consultant appt which was around 22 weeks.  This time, due to Hannah being a prem delivery I am hoping to get the consultant to refer me for an extra scan later on x


----------



## GemH

I know you read everywhere about woman bleeding & all sorts. Must be scary. I'm sure everything will be fine, I wonder if they'll give you a little picture 

Bambi I've been up since 3.30 lol   I needed the loo then I couldn't go back to sleep, so ended up just sitting up in bed and looking through Internet on my phone. Hoping I sleep better tonight. How are you? June is nearly here then your be we'll away with everything. Not long now xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks gem. I'm a bit poorly tbh, woke up yesterday with sore arm n just thought if slept funny then throughout the day I just felt completely exhausted & whole body started to ache then last night noticed all under armpit is swollen & got a lump which I'm guessing is enlarged lymp nodes?? Plus af due this week so think that's making me feel miserable too 
Just getting ready to go to doctors now.

I can imagine u wouldn't be able to sleep chic, if that were me I don't think I'd sleep again  I'd be way too excited & just up all night googling! Hope ur not too tired today hunny xx


----------



## GemH

Aw poor you bambi  I hope you feel better soon & the doctors help you out. Some days you just feel like that, fed up. Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Sorry to hear you feel crappy Bambi, hope it doesn't last long. 

Vicky deffo ask for extra scans! The more the better! 

Gem I'm asking for 2 photos, want to give one to my parents as the announcement. If they don't want to print them I'll take pictures of the screen, but for the amount we pay for ivf, think they can afford a couple of pictures! 

DW isn't impressed, she didn't realise the scan is tomorrow and we're off out later for our anniversary, which means her getting up early after a few drinks. Doesn't bother me, being on the appletiser all night won't affect me!


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww incy happy anniversary to you both  

Gem hope your not to tired xx

Bambi get well soon xx

Vicky I would definitely ask as others say more scans the better xx

Puglover hope all has gone well with ec xx


----------



## GemH

Hi kezza how are you?

I feel crap today, got bad throat and cough  Just tried to call my doctors to get appointment so I can ask for cyclogest & the earliest appointment is June 13th. I'll be run out by then. They told me to call back Monday as could have some cancelations! Looks like I'm going to have to buy it after all xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Hiya Ladies

Hope ur all well..

Not managed 2 get on 4 a wk as things have been manic.

Gem - Huge congrats on BFP    Hope u start sleeping better when the shock goes xx

Vicky - fab news on nuchal tests xx

Incy - good luck 4 scan and happy anniversary to u both xx

Bambi - hope u start feeling better soon xx

Puglover - Hope EC goes well 2day xx

AFM - Had apts at CRM last wk and all went well and we good 2 go ahead apart from one thing..my flippin weight..i have always been thin but since having my son ive not really watched my weight and inbetween having our DS and Ectopic ive fell quite easily so didnt c it as an issue but my BMI has gone up to 30.3   so have been warned it may take a while longer to find a recip as they can be fussy so its really put me on a downer n keep crying..i know i can lose weight easily when i want to but i feel like im letting us down (DH doesnt think like this n is very supportive) Just really scared we have to wait months x  Sorry for the downer post xx


----------



## GemH

Hi Sarah,

Please don't worry, I think I was slightly over 30bmi too.. & now I'm def over lol. But I was matched in 1 week at crm. I'm sure you won't be waiting long. They are quite good at matching quickly. Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Got home yesterday after 2 weeks holiday - struggling big style with the jet lag and not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow...

Had email from clinic saying all results came back clear except hep c cos the lab forgot to test for it? So they want me to go back in and get new blood test for it...to top it all off my team leader at work is being made redundant and finishes in a few weeks (she is the only one that knows about my treatment and need for time off at short notice...) and the clinic is moving to new premises at end of May!

Eurgh


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-what an upheaval with everything. Glad all the rest of the results are ok.

Sarah-My BMI was 32/33 and it took my 4 weeks for a match, so doubt you will be waiting too long x

Gem-Thats terrible, our surgery has got really bad with appts in the last couple of months too. Hope you can get a cancellation. If you do have to do it privately it may be worth checking out the cost as the local chemist compared to your clinics price xx

Puglover-Hope EC has gone ok and you are at home resting up xx

Afm-Had consultant appt, all went well. Without me even asking he has referred me for extra scans at 28 and 32 weeks to check all is ok, so happy with that.


----------



## GemH

I know vicky, do you reckon my clinic will be able to send me a prescription if I ask? Might call them tomorrow, say I did early test & ask.

Glad all went well at scan. Ooh lovely you get some extra scans without asking  xxx


----------



## vickym1984

They should do Gem. I asked my clinic to post a private prescription to me in case the GP said no xx


----------



## GemH

Cheers hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover - hope all has gone well today   xx

Gem - they should be able to give u a prescription over the phone but they aren't that expensive if you just get your clinic to send you prescription just in case. When my last cycle was failing & they upped my pessaries to 3/day, I had to buy another pack from the clinic and it was £18. So worst case that's what you'll have to pay.  Xx

AFM - the joyous AF has arrived, least I now know when I'm starting another cycle although it has just compounded my ridiculously bad mood today  think the weather isn't helping, it's not stopped raining at all today  

Hope everybody else is having a better one  xx


----------



## GemH

Hi bambi, there £32 for 15 at my clinic..& will need upto 12 weeks! So I'm going to ring tomorrow & tell them I was naughty and tested early, then ask if they can send me prescription so I can find somewhere cheaper down my area. 

Yay for the af though its never nice to see that witch   I know what you mean about the rain, depressing aint it? I'm feeling crap with a cold aswell, doesn't help.. I think it's the weather that makes us ill most of the time xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks lovely ladies. They managed to collect 17 eggs, so nine for us, which seems like a really good number. And no longer looking a risk for OHSS, which is fab. Plus the Wellman Conception seems to have worked, as we ended up not needing ICSI (we were borderline based on my husband's SA at our consultation a couple of months ago and always knew it would need to be decided on the day).

Was in quite a bit of pain when I came round from the general anaesthetic, but they said that was to be expected based on the number of eggs they retrieved. Just feeling a bit sore now.

So now, the nerve-wracking, vomit-inducing wait for THE phone call. Please please please let a good number fertilise  

xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Puglover hope EC went well for you dunno how i missed that yesterday  (you posted while i was typing lol) 17 is FANTASTIC! PLus no need for icsi is even better  Good luck hun!! 

Good luck for your scan Incy, fx its all on the button  

Gem you get yourself better soon hun  If you can get the scrip cheaper at home go for it.. 

Vicky great news on your test results, weight off your mind eh  and yay for extra scans too. 

Bambi yay for af and boo for feeling icky, you get better soon too 

HMD brill your results came back, hope they get that last one sorted quickly! 

Sarah fx they match you pretty quickly, listen to your DH, you aren't letting anyone down 

I think thats everyone.. sorry if i have missed anyone off. Had a cracking headache last night and most of today. Trying to get a holiday form out of work is like getting blood out of a stone... been asking them for 2 weeks now and again today, told them i've got a 'hospital appointment' for the saturday consent signing and you watch they'll tell me i can't have the time off because its too short notice, fools lol. 

Currently got the dog laying on my feet and sighing, she wants to go outside but hates the torrential rain we've had all flippin day, think we spoilt her yesterday going to MIL's, her garden is huge compared to ours lol. Just ordered myself an AMH test from Duofertility. The clinic wants £100 for it and Duo's is only £45.. £55 in our pocket not the hospitals thank you lol.


----------



## bambibaby12

Bloomin ek Gem, that's ridic! Get online, I'm sure you can get them cheaper than that! xx

Puglover- that's a fantastic result, well done you & glad your husbands swimmers were up for the challenge in the day  wishing u lots of luck for that call tomorrow, deffo the worst bit xx

Kaitlyn - that's brilliant for the AMH test, I didn't even know u could get those online! The money is deffo better in your pocket than the clinics xx

Hmd - sorry to hear you're having a tough time. Do u have any idea who will be your new boss yet or will they bring in someone external??xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, asda apparently does fertility meds at cost price so worth giving your nearest pharmacy one a call. Definitely don't pay the clinic price! 

Will post properly later, but congrats Puglover on those eggs, a great haul!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Yes Incy's right.. they do them at Asda. The only thing they don't do is the sharps kit but you won't be needing that anyway. 

Bambi i googled around after the group meeting and found it, and theres a thread on here too where people have used it and it all seems good. Added bonus is its the 'at home' test i've ordered so just a finger prick and fill the bottle up. No need to even go to the docs


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Can u not call ur docs and explain it do them, or ask for a telephone consultation from ur doc, they may need confirmation from clinic, when i had cyclogest with my ds the clinic wouldnt give me full supply as a natural pgcy and when i went to docs they had 2 call clinic to get confirmation of how long etc xx  Oh and was it Jenny at CRM u spoke to as its she who has said it may take a while longer? xx

Puglover - Glad ec went well and fab on 9 eggs..good luck 4 call 2moro xx

Vicky - Glad ur apts went well and good they gave extra scans xx

Kaitlyn - Fab on the AMH saving.. amazing what u get now..i remember buying the gender test with ds and it came up blue xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi all, I'm home and exhausted!  We went to some museumy type things in Liverpool then had tapas which were nice except for the chorizo which tasted funny to me.  The whole thing was a new experience - tapas without sangria!

Kaitlyn, what a pain about work, hope you get the holiday forms sorted soon.  Definitely agree on the the cheaper AMH test, why spend when you don't have to?

HMD, what a pain.  Sometimes, it feels like it's one thing after another doesn't it?  Hope you get it sorted soon and it doesn't delay anything.

Sarah, hi, try not to worry about the weight too much.  It's so close, if you skimmed off a couple of pounds you'd get under the 30 easily.  I got mine down before IVF but my clinic doesn't tell the recipient the donor's BMI.  Hopefully there'll be someone out there very soon who realises that BMI isn't that important in the grand scheme.

Puglover, sorry to hear you're in pain, I had it for a good few days afterwards, just to warn you!  Some women are fine but I suppose it just varies.  Good luck for the phone call, let us know how they're doing.

Bambi, yay for AF, not only do you know your dates for starting now but it looks like you'll be free from AF when you have your op.  Not that it's necessary but would have been a bit unpleasant probably.

Vicky, glad to hear you're getting the extra scans, will be good to monitor what's going on.  I'm not sure if I've asked you this before but are you finding out the gender or having a surprise?

Gem, how are you feeling?  The cold thing is quite common early on apparently.  I had a bit last week, it cleared off pretty quick though.

Kezza how are you doing?  Is it nearly time for your weekly email to you know who?


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy after last week ive actually given up bothering with you know who I will call next week as woman told Dh about 2 week so will see what happensx
Gd luck for your scan


----------



## incywincy

Ah right.  Hopefully the woman you call is more useful than the one you email!

I am utterly exhausted today.  I woke up too early again, which I keep doing but I think all that walking around Liverpool tired me out.  I think I will be having a long nap this afternoon.

Puglover, bet you're up early today too!  Hope you're feeling okay and hear from the clinic really soon.


----------



## GemH

Thanks for all your suggestions... I'm still stuck with what to do. Going to ring doctors when they open to see if can see a nurse instead.

I'm glad this cold thing is normal, I feel total ****e lol. Hope it buggers off soon.

Good luck with your scan Incy xxxx


----------



## incywincy

I can't believe you can't get a doctor's appointment until more than a fortnight's time!  It's disgraceful!  GPs are taking on too many patients if appointment times are that long.  I never had any problems in my old surgery getting a same day appointment but I've just switched to a large busy town-centre surgery so I hope that's not too bad either.

Definitely ring them again and explain the medication situation.  Tell them you're pregnant and you are on medication to help the pregnancy continue and it's urgent that you get some more, see if that makes a difference.  

Remember not to take too much for the cold!  A bit of paracetamol is about all you can have, but be careful with lemsipy things because some of them contain more than paracetamol.


----------



## GemH

I know it's bad.. I've just managed to book a practitioner nurse for 10.10am this morn. So I will let you know how I get on  

I haven't took nothing so far for it as weren't sure I could. Is it normal to keep worrying even though you got a bfp? I keep thinking & saying but what if etc etc. hubby tell me to just stop worrying as I could make it worse. Lol I'm a born worrier xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well incy woman Dh spoke to was definitely more helpful so they definitely will  be lol is your scan this morning or afternoon x

Gem your docs sound like mine but glad you got in with nurse xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just a quick one this morning girls cos I'm feeling shocking, in bed with pjs on plus dressing gown, duvet and then blanket over the top & thermal socks and I'm freezing, feel so icky 

Pug lover - will be watching to hear how u get on today hunny!! Lets hope those eggs and swimmers have had a busy night!! xx

Gem - sorry u are feeling pants too! It's supposed to be bloody summer. We shouldn't be feeling like this


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, you worry about everything that could go wrong after it!  All through treatment I just thought about the point of it being successful, didn't really think beyond that point!  You get used to it though.  And I know it's still early days for you but I read that the risk of MC halves every week, so as you're count off the days just think how much the risk is decreasing.  

I don't think scans fully stop you worrying, you'll worry until the next one, then the next one.  And when it's born you'll probably worry about all sorts then!    Get used to it, it's not going away!

I also think worrying is a bit of self-preservation, you do it because if you just relax and enjoy it and something goes wrong you feel like it'll hurt you more.

Kezza - it's at 11am but I might not update straight after if we go out or something.  I'm dreading the drive there, I'm so physically tired I don't think I can work the pedals.  

Bambi, sorry to hear you're feeling so ill, hope the rest and snuggles with the duvet sort you out.


----------



## Puglover1980

Haha yes I woke up pretty early! But I get up at 05.15 on work days anyway, so my internal alarm clock rarely lets me lie in. My husband has decided to take the day off so he can look after me, but I'm secretly wishing he was going to work so I could lie here panicking in silence!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh incy that would be perfect but I've gotta get up shortly, got a busy day with work so need to walk the dog, then drive to brum for work and have my pre op at 2pm   today is gonna be painful 

Puglover- that's so sweet of ur hubs! I'd take advantage of it lady!! It's not every day they want to go all out to look after u


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol pug lover think id be the same wanting to be alone, but is sweet of him. Xx

Incy worse feeling ever when your so tired xx


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover-Fab number of eggs, GL for the call

Kaitlyn-Hope you sort out holiday with work ok x

Incy-We are finding out gender, was going to wait till 20w scan, but we have now booked a scan at 1663 which is 15th June x Good luck for today xxx

Gem-Glad you managed to get a nurse appt for this mornign x

Bambi-GL at pre-op appt, only a week to the actual thing x


----------



## GemH

Bambi it's crap isn't it. The weather doesn't help. Hope your feel better soon too  

I've just booked my visabilty scan.. 19th June. They didn't even say congratulations   Ahh well. Suppose they get pregnant women calling everyday!


----------



## GemH

My clinic are also going to send out a prescription for cyclogest if I can't get it from doctors. I'm on a roll this morning with everything


----------



## Puglover1980

ALL NINE FERTILISED!!!

I know they won't all make it but this puts me in a good position right?? Provisionally booked for ET on Friday but obviously hoping they call that morning to say we're going to blast.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww thats fantastic news puglover xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Puglover

Hope you have got on OK with the nurse practioner Gem xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's great news puglover!! Congrats!! Will they call u again now in the morning?? Do they do 5 day transfers at your clinic or will it be day 3? xx

Gem - excellent news about your scan date! It will be here in no time xx


----------



## GemH

Well done pug lover, great news! I reckon you will get to blasto  

Doctors didn't go that well, they basically said they could prescribe them privately & only gave me 3 weeks worth 'incase' to me she sounded like incase something happened... Cheers for that!!! I might change the scan now, as its 2 hour drive away, I've found a clinic 30mins away to do 1 cheaper aswell & on a Saturday so I haven't got to take time off work! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bloody hell gem how charming is your docs all the worry we go threw anyway    good news on the clinc closer though xxc


----------



## vickym1984

To your docs Gem x


----------



## GemH

I know useless aint they... I weren't sure whether to put my name down for midwife incase I jinx myself lol but receptionist said its best to cause then she can look how far gone you are and call you when appropriate for me to go in etc. So I bit the bullet and did it. Keep worrying though.. Xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Always best to get in ready x

What time is Incy's scan ??


----------



## GemH

I think she said 11.30 x


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah was about 11 she said  she might not post straight away as might be going for food I think she said


----------



## vickym1984

Ah ok, thanks xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I cant wait for her update xx


----------



## GemH

Me too kezza.. Excited to hear lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Soon be yours then vicky and then puglover will be pupo soon xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Is it incys 12 wk scan or am I getting carried away with myself??


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Yay Puglover   All nine is ace  Make the most of hubby pampering you too lol.

Asked again for a holiday form and apparently they're having problems getting them lately. Not my problem.. told section leader not to expect me in on the 15th, they've had more than enough warning lol. 

Incy we want news  lol

Gem all drs are crap.. its a 2 week wait for our surgery to see a dr too. Bloody useless eejits!

Bambi hope your pre-op is going ok. Almost there now hun  

I can't go back any further to see what we've all wrote.. hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## kezza_1980

Think she 5 week bambi xx


----------



## GemH

I thought it was a 7 week scan? we all think different lol  

Kaitlyn it ain't your problem about holiday forms.. Like you said you've gave them plenty of notice. Why can't things just be simple sometimes lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

She will put us right soon enough lol x


----------



## vickym1984

Looked back at Incy's date, think she is 7+2 today or there abouts as her EC was 5 weeks ago Monday xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh gem you win lol xx


----------



## GemH

Yayyyy   xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Puglover - Fab news on ferts hun x

Gem - Cant believe ur docs..how silly n insensitive...naughty suggestion but in a few days call the docs n say meds got 
damaged n get another script then make an apt when u r "supposed" to need more and keep urself a few wks ahead lol..sorry 2 hear ur feeling unwell... r u allowed 2 have ur 1st scan elsewhere..i would ask clinic x


----------



## GemH

Hi Sarah, yeah I could do that. CRM are going to send me out a prescription too so I may aswell use there's as I'm going to have to pay anyway. I also asked about scan & they said long as let them know the outcome of it. So now rebooked for 22nd June nearer to our home. Abit longer wait but I should be 7+3 by then. Just praying everything is ok, keep worrying myself. How are you hun? Remember you can always email the nurses if you want to know how they are getting on with finding a match in a couple of weeks if you haven't heard nothing. Xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

You'll be fine Gem, you concentrate on keeping those bubbles stress free  

Its piddling it down bigtime here so thought what better time to start my forms   My heads boggling already and i've only done My interests.. skills im struggling with like you did Sarah. Why does selling yourself on paper have to be so difficult lol.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - it's my clinic's standard practice to provisionally book in for a three-day with a view to doing a five-day if appropriate. They definitely seem to favour five-day transfers and the success rates are obviously much higher. My consultant seemed hopeful for a five-day and I'm keeping everything crossed for that too. No, they won't call me tomorrow (well, unless they all arrest overnight or something depressing like that). They will call me early on Friday morning (day three) to tell me not to come in if they have decided to culture to blast.

*Gem* - thanks. I'm really hoping for a five-day, although I'll be happy just to make it to ET. Sorry your doctor was such a dick!

Thanks everyone else for the well wishes. My husband and I are pretty happy right now, although of course we're now nervous for the next stage.


----------



## incywincy

Not good news from me, girls. There is only an empty sac in there. It has implanted long enough to start growing a sac but the embryo failed early on, there's nothing at all in there but it's still producing hcg, hence my having symptoms and positive tests.I can't move on yet though because there is a 0.1% chance that there's something there so I have to rescan on Tues and keep taking cyclogest until then so iI probably won't start bleeding until after then. There's no chance really, they just have to cover themselves. She said in some rare cases the second scan shows something but only when the first one was done in week 5 or 6, not week 7.

I am quite tempted to stop the cyclogest now tbh as I'm certain there's nothing there, they even said if I really wanted to I could but to be on the safe side I should continue it. I'd rather just bleed it out, move on to my FET asap. 

They said nothing could have been done, it's just they way some embryos go and that it doesn't reflect on my future chances of success. 

Puglover, congrats on all nine fertilising, that's fantastic, I reckon you'll get them to blast with that number. Hopefully some frosties in there. 

Bambi, hope you are well after your pre-op.


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - thanks for clarifying, it seems like so much longer than that since incy got her BFP.... Can't believe it was only 3 wks ago!!

Puglover- I'm sure they will all be doing fine by tomorro Hun. I didn't realise but some clincs don't do 5 day transfers still and just put the best back on day 3 and some even charge more if they go to blast?? So strange how different some clinics are. Let's hope u don't hear from them tomorrow then  

Thanks to those who wished me well for the pre op, as expected tho, nothing to report. Just usual weigh in, blood pressure etc so all set now for next week. I'm also feeling a little better now this avvy tho that might be down to the lemsips and ibuprofen I've been guzzling  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

What??. Omg incy I'm so sorry!! Just read your post!  

That just seems the cruelest thing ever and can't imagine how you're feeling my sweet     this really is the most horrible journey and wished none of us had to go thru this xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy          There are no words hun xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Incy  Im so sorry hun    There are no words xx


----------



## GemH

Omg, I can't believe it. So sorry incy   love & hugs to you. I'm shocked xxx <3


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh god Incy, that's just the ****test thing (excuse my language).   I'm so so sorry.


----------



## flipper123

I'm so sorry to hear your news incy, it is heartbreaking xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Do you know what ladies... This has really hit home what a crap journey this is... Really didn't want to see any of this threads ladies go through what Incy has had to go through today....  I consider you all to be dear friends and just hope that each of you get your happiness soon. It just seems so so unfair and cruel....


Sending u bug hugs Incy


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Where's the like button when you need one.. Agree 100% Bambi


----------



## vickym1984

100% agree Bambi xx


----------



## GemH

Couldn't agree more bambi. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I am so sorry for late reply I been in work ...... I am so so sorry honestly I am as the girls have said there are no words xxxx 
Has bambi says I agree 100 per cent xxxx


----------



## Kelbert

Incy ...... Thinking of you xxx so sorry x


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - So sorry 2 read ur post but dont stop the cyclogest as u said the chance might be slim but its still there..stay strong hunny we r all here 4 u xx

I do agree this is a very hard n heart wrenching journey but when i was at the last clinic i made some amazing friends who i meet with on a regular basis and there no people in this world that understand more than  we do how hard this is xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks everyone, it really means a lot. Bambi I completely agree, you are all good friends and I'm pleased to have you all! 

I still want to stop the cyclogest. Sarah, I know what you mean, it's that slim chance but I don't believe it's there anyway. I don't know, I'll take tonight's and see how I feel the next night. 

I have my parents coming to visit for the weekend and I was going to give them the scan picture as an announcement. I don't know what to do now, whether to mention it, suppose I should see how I feel at the weekend. It's hard at home too as the kids don't know about any of it, kind of stops me wallowing too much though. 

At least we have some good news in the thread with Gem and lots to look forward to with the rest of you! I might even end up cycling again with some of you, depending when I get going!


----------



## GemH

Bless ya incy. Been thinking of you. I hope you got some sleep last night. Xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Also been thinking of you last night Incy, hope you and your DW have managed to get some sleep. Can't believe how ****ty life can be to people


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies!!

Incy - hope you're ok & are able to take some time off work to relax. Hope you and DW are ok


----------



## incywincy

Thank you all. I did sleep but still woke early as I have been lately, so still tired. I'm off work this week fortunately, just need to find an excuse to have the day off on Tues for the rescan. 

We're supposed to be going out with the kids today but they have whinged at every one of our suggestions saying they'd rather stay home. Bloody teenagers. I'm going through all this to get another one of those?  

Puglover, are the clinic calling you with a progress report today? Good luck for it if so!


----------



## Hmd1987

Really sorry to hear your news inch....my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *Incy* - really sweet of you to think of me given what's just happened. No, they said they'd only call if there was bad news, so I'm willing the phone _not_ to ring today! I'm hoping that with nine embryos I'm in a strong position for at least some to make it to day 5, but time will tell. xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh I think I'd prefer a phone call either way!  Well, good luck for not hearing from them!  I think you'll get to day 5.  I had 4 fertilised and managed to get all 4 to day 5 but one of them wasn't worth freezing.  Even if you lose one or two now, you're still in a strong position.  Are you hoping to put two or one back?

HMD thank you.

Now I've woken up properly I don't feel too bad.  I feel quite calm actually.  I think this is dangerous, I'm going to end up having a hysterical meltdown in Asda and be carted off to the pysch ward later.


----------



## Puglover1980

My husband and I chatted about it last night and have kind of agreed that if it ends up being a three-day transfer then we'd push for two being put back. If we go to blast and there is a top-grade one, we'd only have that one put back. If there is more than one blast but the quality is not top grade then we might consider more than one. Ultimately we really do want to avoid twins, so I guess we should only be considering having one put back whatever happens. I guess it will depend on various factors on the day. At this stage I'm just so desperate to get to the point where I have to make that decision!!!


----------



## GemH

Incy   Did the clinic say it is common to happen? Can't believe you are still producing hcg & getting symptoms. Hope you get to relax a little and try and take your mind off things.. Even though I know it will never be out of your mind. Wish I could come and give you a giant big hug xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Apparently it's what accounts for 50% of all miscarriages. I have googled and some people at 7 weeks have found something at the next scan but they've usually had their dates put back and my dates are exact due to ivf. Still producing the hcg is the hardest but at least it doesn't mean I was imagining the symptoms I had, would have felt a bit daft if that was the case. 

Puglover, I really want to avoid twins too. Some people are a bit more relaxed about it but I was certain I wanted to avoid twins. We just don't have the money or space! If I had twins I'd want identical ones anyway! For the cuteness factor.


----------



## Puglover1980

OMG OMG OMG. Just had the phone call from the embryologist. Of my nine, ALL NINE ARE DOING EXCELLENT! I've got eight that are 8-cells and one that is 7-cells. So we're definitely going to blast. Booked in for 10.30 on Sunday. I burst into tears on the phone and actually the embryologist got pretty choked up too! She said that this was a very unusual but wonderful scenario.

It's crazy how happy I am. Got to bring myself back down to earth and remember that nothing is guaranteed.

Big hugs to everyone. xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Puglover thats amazing well done xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Puglover

Incy-That is such a shocking statistic, life can be very cruel. I hope you can take time for yourself this weekend ahead of the re-scan next week xx


----------



## GemH

Lovely news, well done puglover xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Fantastic news puglover!! I'd be crying with that result too 

Bet you are so excited for Sunday now!!xx

Gem- one more day to OTD, how are u feeling?? Still nervous I bet! You'll be fine xx

Incy - hope you're ok today, still can't believe your luck! Amazed at how much courage you're showing   xx

Vicky - hope all is well with you xx


Gem & puglover- which clinics are u at again?? Am I completely wrong in thinking one of you is at ARGC??  If this cycle fails I think I'm going to switch to that clinic so trying to find out a bit about it from ppls experiences first xx


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, that's fantastic!  Are you going to freeze the others?  

Gem how are you doing, do you have any symptoms yet?  Have you told anyone or are you keeping it quiet for now?

Thanks Vicky & Bambi.  I'm okay, i'm just really not looking forward to my parents visiting, could do without it and I still don't know if I will tell them.  I'm more upset about being back to the beginning re. treatment than anything.  I know I have a frozen embryo and it's not like I'm redoing egg share at this stage, but it's the fact that I'm back to waiting for something, then having to do all the 2ww etc again.  I wasn't emotionally attached to the embryo, just to the idea of pregnancy.


----------



## GemH

Bambi I'm at CRM London. I've realised I've used all my tests up   so I think I'll have to pop and get a couple more to do 1 tomorrow lol. Everyday the line has got darker though. Dh keeps moaning at me testing lol.

Incy I understand what you mean, your probably not in the right mind either to sit & pretend everything's ok. I hope it goes ok whether you decide to tell them or not hun  

I haven't had no symptoms really.. This cough & blocked nose is getting on my nerves now though  
I felt a wave of nausea last night but don't know if it has anything to do with it. Just want to try & relax but it's hard not to worry xxxx


----------



## incywincy

It is hard not to worry and you can interpret things all different ways.  Are you planning to stop testing after OTD?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - I'm with the Lister in London. I can't recommend them highly enough. I've heard amazing things about ARGC though, even if they are a bit full on. Sometimes that's what's needed I suppose!

*Incy* - yes, if we have some to freeze we definitely will. Thank goodness I have a decent credit card limit!


----------



## GemH

Yeah I'm planning to stop... Lol. I'm not going to buy nomore. I'll get told off if I do  
Are you off work today? Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I'm on half term. Got to clean the house for the parents, it's a dump. Don't feel like doing that either! Feel like I've lost my entire week off, last couple of days since the scan have been crap, then today and all weekend are taken up with my parents. It's awkward when they visit, they've only done it twice so it's not a nice relaxing thing. 

Puglover, it's one cost after another isn't it? It is worth it but it's just more money to find.


----------



## GemH

Duhhh I forgot its half term lol. 

Are they staying over at yours the whole weekend? Or just coming round to see you? Bet you just don't feel like doing nothing really. Did they know you were doing ivf or haven't they got a clue about it? Hope it goes ok xx


----------



## incywincy

They are coming over, staying in a b&b but will be around all weekend. I'm close to my mum but it took a long time for them to accept my dw so they've only met her and the kids 3 times. If I was going up to visit them it would be a lot more relaxed. They know ivf is on the cards but I haven't given them any details or dates so they don't know it's happened. 

It's such a nice day too, far too nice for housework!


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh incy I really feel for you, it's that whole feeling of having to start all over again! Least this will be less stress on your body than a fresh cycle. Hope the wknd with the rents goes ok xx

Gem & puglover - thanks for that... Clearly I just made it all up haha!! Puglover, lister is my 2nd option but reckon ARGC would be easier and less travel time for my as straight off train and one stop tube to Baker Street, where abouts do u live? How easy is lister?xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - I live in north London. Not too tricky to get to the clinic from there, but much easier when I've had to go for scans during work time. The number 73 bus stops outside my office and terminates at Victoria, so very easy.


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh that's it, it's during stimms when you may need to be going back and forth every 2/3 days that is the nightmare. 
I've just done my house to Liverpool street in 1.5 hrs and obv baker street is probs half hour before L.st so I reckon ARGC would be my best bet...


----------



## GemH

Do you girls reckon I should go and buy a preg test after work to do tomorrow for otd? 

I don't know what to do lol. I know I prob should but I've got through so many  

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

The shares are going up in pregnacy tests since you been in 2ww lol xx


----------



## GemH

Kezza they really have   Dh said to me, why is there another test on the side that's been done..? I just laughed & he said its not funny, your pregnant now will you stop the tests pmsl. I said I will but I might have to get a couple more for the weekend. Just hope he don't find out     xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

What you like but reckon id be the same xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I've got about 100 cheapy strip tests. I could send you some for free if you'd like!


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I invested in the cheapy ones to keep me going for a while.  It meant I could test every day without worrying about cost. I did get a two pack of FRER too and I had a clearblue non-digi left over from last summer so I used that.  But the cheapies were great.

Gem, I think you should get one for OTD, it's the official day, but make it your last!  If you can resist...


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls.. I went to asda and picked up a test for tomorrow. 

Do the cheap 1s work well? I don't know if would be a good idea for me as id prob be comparing the lines making sure they got darker & if they didn't panick myself lol. But they are prob worth it so I ain't spending loads of money on 1st response! 

But i have got to stop....so i keep telling myself lol Xxx


----------



## incywincy

I got on well with the cheapies from Amazon, used the OPKs a lot too but some people don't get on well with them.  Also, they will take a few days to arrive, by which time you should be thinking about stopping testing!!


----------



## GemH

Haha your right Incy..   I won't be purchasing nomore xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Lol with the testing..i was the same, every few days 2 check the lines, i had frer 2 do 1st, confirmed by a digi but also had digi`s 2 c the wks go up, also had tesco ones and cheapie ones, i didnt find them 2 good at 1st as they were`nt so sensitive 4 me but when the lines come on them they r good.. i know ill b the same when i get another bfp but after 2 m/c and an ectopic in a yr its my way of keepin sane i suppose, my dh was the same, he never said tho he just rolled his eyes but he understood.. good luck 4 OTD, wonder if u will get a BFP lol   xx

Puglover - amazing news on ferts and blasto, good luck 4 2moro xx

Incy - What u have been through is very hard and it may be a good idea 2 tel ur mom as she may well be an extra bit of support and someone 2 talk 2 thats not right in the middle of whats happened and it may help u 2 let it all out and if u dont feel like doing ur house then dont, just do a lil tidy, it dont have 2 b spotless.. ur a very brave person 2 stay so strong but dont hold ur feelings in, with my m/cs i held it in then all of a sudden it just exploded n it didnt feel good xx

AFM - Already got my BMI under 30 (well 29.7) but its under lol, have emailed egg share co n she said said well done on progress so far and hopefully it wont take 2 long 2 find a match, im relly hoping she finds someone by the time im ready when next af comes xx


----------



## vickym1984

Well done on the weight loss Sarah x

Incy-Hope the weekend with your familt is ok x

Gem-Hope OTD today brings continued good news x


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Great news on your weight loss Sarah, lets hope u aren't waiting much longer now xx

Gem - soooo it's OTD... C'mon we all want to hear that official BFP  xx

Incy - do the rents arrive today?? Wishing u lots of luck  

Hope everybody else has a great weekend, this sunshine looks perfect already!!

I'm going back to the docs this morning about my arm, still swollen and so sore, wondering if I've been bitten or and abscess or something... Just worried now what they say incase it affects my op on Wednesday


----------



## GemH

Morning girls  

Haha Sarah glad I'm not the only 1 hehe. Well done on losing the weight. Won't be long now.

I did another this morning & I have my official bfp.. The line is now darker than the control line  it's also my late grandads birthday today.. So that's nice too.

Bambi where abouts on your arm? I keep bit everywhere lately.

Thanks for all your support again girls.. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats gem! Very pleased for you!! 

It's like an egg sized swelling under my armpit, so sore, hurts for me to even have my arm down by my side and lift over head. Docs said its deffo lymp nodes reacting, infection, my temps have gone down now tho so just gonna let it ride out cos got this bloomin op on Wednesday. Got some diclofenac for the swelling, hopefully that will ease it xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls
Sarah well done on the weight loss.

Puglover nearly time for you to be pupo.

Gem congratulations for you again on your official test date xx

Bambi hope swelling goes down soon and you start feeling better xz


----------



## Puglover1980

Having a very emotional day! With each hurdle you overcome the harder the thought of failure at the end. I keep thinking of my nine nano-babies and hope they're doing ok!

Weekend hugs to everyone.


----------



## GemH

Ouch bambi that sounds painful.. Hope the swelling goes down soon. Bet your cant believe your got your op weds, feels like its come round quickly. Soon be starting your 2nd cycle.

How are you kezza? Been working hard this morn? Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Puglover, I understand how you feel.. I think you go through every hurdle believing something is going to go wrong. I remember crying after ec that I didn't have many eggs & here I am pregnant... Sounds weird even saying it. Your soon have 1 or 2 of them precious embies back where they belong xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

As always gem   im doing overtime tomorrow silly me  im ok other than that im fed up of waiting to be matched its taking forever xx


----------



## GemH

Just think of the £££ lol.

Bet you are. Have you heard anymore about how long you got to wait? Bet your fed up of keep chasing them too!xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Last thing we was told which will be 2 week Thursday coming was that im near top will be another couple of week so will ring them this week see what they say xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck tomorrow Puglover xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks Vicky. As you can see, I'm up early!


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck x


----------



## bambibaby12

Eeeek puglover!!! What times ET?? Good luck xx


----------



## vickym1984

Just checking in to see if any news from puglover x


----------



## sarahj19811

Puglover - Hope ET has gone well.

Hope ur all having a lovely wkd xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks to everyone for your lovely well-wishes.

Today went really well. I had one 5AA blast transferred this morning. Four other top-quality blasts were frozen today and two more are being cultured for an extra day to see if they are worth freezing tomorrow. So I might end up with six in the freezer! Either way I'm ecstatic with four.

One of my nine didn't make it to blast and one was only a 3BC so was discarded (apparently no point freezing it really). Still can't believe eight of my nine made it, even though one was a bit substandard. The embryologist and doctor were very enthusiastic (they said the blasts were beautiful) so we left feeling very positive. Now I am terrified!!! 9 days until OTD. Yikes.

One minute I think 'how can it not work?' And the next minute I feel like I'm just not that lucky, you know? And as for actually taking a test... Well, I don't see how I'm going to manage it!

Hope you've all had lovely weekends. x


----------



## GemH

Well done puglover.. Congrats on being PUPO.. Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats puglover... I'm sure you won't have any problems & you will soon be celebrating your BFP xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations pug lover your officially pupo   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Puglover.  Your numbers are almost identical to mine.  I had 17 eggs, kept 9, which all fertilised, 7 made it to Blast, 1 put back in, 4 frozen.  The remaining two were cultured but weren't good enough. Fingers crossed yours are, but fingers even more crossed that you won't need them xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks Vicky. I hope I can follow in your footsteps!


----------



## GemH

I'm worrying this morn  I've got period like pains.. Haven't had this the whole way through, now I'm panicking myself x


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-It is perfectly normal hun, it is just everything stretching. You get it on and off all the time unfortunately (doesn't help the worrying)  xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks vicky.. Just haven't felt it all the way through so panicked me. Did you get it in early stages too? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls hope were all well.

Gem hope vicky has settled you with her answer xx

Bambi its nearly your op date come round so fast xx

Puglover hope you're relaxing xx

Vicky nearly time for your next scan xx

Incy hope you have survived the parents and hope your doing ok xx
Hello to everybody else.

AFM  I can finally say it I have been matched   ive been crying since the call lol


----------



## GemH

Oooooh kezza this is fantastic news  bet you are over the moon. It's all going to happen quickly now. Exciting stuff. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yippeeeeee...... Congrats kezza!! I'm well chuffed for ŷou chiccy!! Whats next? Will they link your cycles and start straight away?   you can cycle close to me. Feel like I'm gonna need the support thus time,,. Scared of this cycle already!!xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gem bits my mums birthday as well today so its fab xx

Bambi im waiting on another call as they needed to know when AF is due , she said either the 11th  june  which would be the long protocol or 11 july short protocol just got to see what doctor wants xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - yippeeee! You can finally get going! Congrats xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you so much pug lover xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Kezza thats awesome news hun  

Puglover keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls its official short protocol in july whoop whoop xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Had it sometime afetr BFP, quite early on yes x

Kezza-Fantastic news x

Bambi-Only 2 days for you, hopefully then you and Kezza will be cycling around the same time x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you so much vicky finally getting somewhere xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - I start my cycle 2 wks today, 17th June 

Kezza - fantastic you've got it confirmed. Least you won't be on drugs quite as long with the short protocol. When is your af due? Will you start CD1 with that?? Gosh I'm so pleased u finally know what's going on   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Will be around 11th july and you start in cd 2 with it xx


----------



## GemH

Yayyy kezza.. That's brilliant. Bet it feels great to have dates xx

2 weeks bambi   I didn't realise it was so soon. Lots & lots of luck for your 2nd cycle xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah and glad its short protocol aswell xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Oh yea, I was thinking 21 days from wednesday, thats where I am getting confused.  Not too far apart from Kezza then, you will probably be having EC as she starts stimming xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's brilliant, few more weeks to get yourself sorted and your head around it all then! Get that body ready to produce some cracking eggs  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow, every time I tried to post then it came up saying new posts  chatty ladies today!!

Thanks gem! How are you feeling today?? Xx

Vicky - yeh it's not long now but I'm dreading this cycle tbh! So scared this time  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I know im walking round with a big grib people must think im mental xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - I'll be following your treatment journey very closely! Everything crossed for you.

AFM, got the call earlier to say that of my two remaining blasts that they were culturing for an extra day, one was good enough to freeze today, which I'm over the moon about. It means I've now got five in the freezer. Obviously I hope I don't need them any time soon but I am so happy they are there.


----------



## GemH

I know how scary it is to start again.. But lets hope this will be your last time. Are they changing anything from your last cycle? Or keeping the same? 

I'm ok thank you, pains have gone now.. Just keep can't seem to relax & accept I'm pregnant though! Lol  

Puglover that's great about the frosties xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news about your frosties!! Fingers crossed they'll be on ice for a good few years yet  xx

Gem - yeh, changing dose & gestone injections instead of pessaries. Also doin icsi instead of normal ivf. Having a endo scratch done on Wednesday... Just hope it works, can't imagine having to deal with another negative  xx


----------



## GemH

Sounds very positive with all the them changes.   it's your turn next. Got to get that positive head on... Your thinking yeahhhh says Gem   I have a good feeling for you this time. We'll all be here helping you through. & you kezza xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover -Good news

Bambi-Totally understand you are really nervous about starting all over again. You will have all of us behind you though xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Good luck with the endo scratch on Wednesday *Bambi*.


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - fab news on being matched hun..wont b long now x

Puglover - Congrats on being pupo hun, fab news with the frosties x

Gem - I had af like pains n aches on n off for the 1st trimester with ds but its all normal..all that stretching n hormonal changes x


----------



## GemH

Thanks Sarah. Hope your wait for match isn't much longer.

Incy if your reading good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you x x


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Thanks hun i hope its not gonna take much longer either x

Incy - Thinking of u 4 ur scan 2moro x


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck today incy!! Will be thinking of you  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls,
How are we all doing today?

Im absolutely shattered and can't really function trust me to be doing overtime, I could not sleep kept poor DH awake with all th if's and buts of the upcoming cycle usual for us girl's panic is setting in already he just says relax mmmm easier said than done xx


----------



## GemH

Hi kezza. 

Lol bless ya, I think us girls could sit and talk about it alday, my Dh was the same.. Relax etc etc! It's hard though for us. Eager to start but nervous about every step. Are you at work today?

I'm ok thank you.. Managed not to pee on a stick this morn   so proud of myself lol. At work & bored   lunch time soon though yum yum xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I know gem he is so calm and positive im the complete opposite lol

I am in going in early bit of over time not in til 20 past 2 though dont feel like going in now though lol xx

I even got on to pregnancy tests last night think I better buy him some ear plugs lol 
Good on you not testing think its safe to say your preggers lol xx


----------



## GemH

They are though aint they.. Where we think about everything over & over again  

I ended up boring my Dh I think, he used to say yeah yeah & I knew he weren't listening lol. It's different for us girls though I think. That's why so glad I can come on here and speak to you all.

You want to go in work now?? Are you   haha. Enjoy the sun for hour or so before u go in. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I don't lol I just rang said something had come up and will see them at half 4 normal time lol xx


----------



## GemH

I read that completely wrong.. I'm the   one haha! 

Don't blame ya.. Enjoy it.. Wish I could! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol yep but we can say its the hormones haha feel a bit tight cause we are snowed under but sod it xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah we can say its the hormones lol. 

Oh well never mind, I'm sure they'll survive a couple hours without you  

Have you started looking at the calendar yet and working out dates things will be happening? Lol I was bad for that xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Of course  I have first thing I did I found a short protocol one where estimates ec 23rd july if af behaves lol xx


----------



## GemH

Haha   not long away then. Short protocol is much easier then the long. soon be pupo  Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah  im glad im doing it now saves all the down reg straight to producing xx


----------



## GemH

I hope Incy's ok. I keep thinking about her xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Me 2 I am sure she will update us, must be hard xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thinking of you Incy xxxxx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks all, you're all very lovely. I had a good weekend, told my mum I'd had ivf and it didn't work, she is now trying to fix me up with a guy she knows of who donates privately. I will get his details but the private donor route isn't our first choice. I had my scantoday which confirmed last week's one, no surprise there ttho. They have organised me an appointment at my local epu on Thurs to discuss natural mc or taking tablets to induce. I don't want the physical intervention if possible. 

I went to work yesterday but was quite sad and cancelled all my pupils and lurked in various places so noone knew how much I was skiving! I was quite tearful and just wanted to come home. I'm okay at home. My insensitive friend said she thinks I'm pregnant because of all my time off and tried to get me to look in her eyes and say 'I'm not pregnant' to prove it to her. I could have lamped her one. Even if she thinks I'm still just waiting to be matched, how does she think that won't frustrate and upset me?

I was thinking of taking tomorrow off anyway and now I have epu on Thurs I'm just staying off until then. DW took me for a picnic in the beach today after the clinic and tonight I have my favourite bottle of wine chilling in the fridge! Clinic said I can have fet after I've had one period, so not long to wait, going to get a few cheeky drinks in! 

So that's me. Kezza, I'm so pleased to see you've been matched! And you have an idea of dates! I'm hoping my proper period won't be too late and I'll be able to cycle near you! 

Puglover, glad to see how many frozen embryos you have! I hope you don't need them, but that's a great back up. Hope the 2ww is going well. 

Gem, period pains are definitely normal, I had them and googled and it's very common. 

Bambi, is it your op tomorrow? Good luck for it! Are you nervous or excited?


----------



## GemH

Oh Incy I'm sorry  must be so difficult. Your friend at work def needs a slap or something. Pity u can't just stay at home for a while to get over things.

You haven't got to wait long then, that's good. Least that's a positive thing.

I hope your dw is taking care of u   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy     So sorry again you are going through this. I hate how life is so unfair, especially (and its probably wrong to say this) to people who have to go through all this to even get pregnant, we should get a  free ride from life for all the hassle.     To your friend, how insensitive.  Take some time out to yourself, can you get signed off work for a bit after you see someone Thursday.  We are all here for you xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy  I will gladly slap your friend , glad it wont be to long to wait and would be nice if you could be near me xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy, can't believe your friend!?, what is with some people... I wouldn't dream of doing that to somebody!!! I think you are showing just how strong you are and think you're doing Amazimg but don't be scared of having a good old cry & letting it all out   . Hope you and DW had a nice day today with the picnic, sounds like it was just the thing to cheer you up...   xxx
Thanks for asking about me and yes it is but more concerned about how u are feeling tbh  xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Im so sorry 2 hear u r having 2 go through all of this, after all u go through its unfair, really hope the picnic helped u a little but let urself go, have a good cry n a good scream if u need to. As 4 the person as work ignore her, she isnt worth the time stressing over.. big hugs 2 u both x


----------



## GemH

Good luck today bambi xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck today Bambi


----------



## incywincy

Thanks everyone.  My work friend means well, she's just very thoughtless.  

I had a really nice day yesterday (after the clinic anyway) which cheered me up.  I've taken today off work and tomorrow for the EPU and I'll decide on Friday later.  I finally stopped the cyclogest, so I'm hoping it'll all come away soon.  The sooner that happens, the sooner I get my real period and I can go again!  I know sometimes they say to wait until you are ready but I just want to try again as soon as possible.

Vicky, I know what you mean about the free ride.  I mean, I'm only doing this because of lack of sperm in my relationship, but I do sort of feel cheated, having done something so invasive and expensive for it not to work out.  Which is silly, because I know the success rates of IVF and the risks of failure and I know it doesn't just all work out.

Kezza, when do you find out for sure when you're going, do you just have to wait and see how your cycles fall?  Have you booked your injection training yet or are you not bothering since you've done it before?

Gem, are you managing to resist the pee sticks?  Have you got your first scan booked?  It's probably on your signature but I can't see that when replying!

Sarah, I hope you get matched soon, if you do, you'll be cycling around the time Kezza is!  Waiting for the match is definitely the worst bit in it all, it's so frustrating.  It's weird how some clinics have virtually no wait and others you wait for months.

Bambi, I hope the op today goes well.  Thank you for being concerned about me, but I want to hear your news too!  I don't really know much about the procedure you're having done, are you having a general for it?  Hope the recovery isn't too long or painful.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I am defo going on july im regular so will be 11th xx treatment plan due next week then gotta order meds once they come then gotta book in for the teach cause its all change  which makes sense and its short protocol that im doing xx

I think you will know when your ready incy just be 100 percent x


----------



## incywincy

It's all moving for you now!  At least with short protocol there's not as many injections, when I stopped injecting I felt like I was missing something every evening!  

I am ready now tbh, I know I am a bit emotional, but if I could go again next week I would.  When I go to EPU I want them to give me a prescription for the tablets to induce, so that if it doesn't start in a few days I can just go and get them.  They'll probably not agree to that, will probably make me traipse back to them but I will try.  I don't want to be hanging around for weeks waiting, this thread has already been witness to my impatience with waiting!


----------



## GemH

Incy glad you had a nice afternoon, it's a hard journey for anyone to go through, just wish we all had the happy out comes 1st time around. Sometimes that's the best way to start straight away, stops all the thinking. If I was you I'd get out in the garden & enjoy the bit of sunshine we're got while its here. Thinking of you still  

My scans booked for 22nd June. It was originally the 19th but we found a place closer to home and on the Saturday which is better for both of us, so changed it for then. Seems ages away, abit nervous for it too.

Kezza I bet your buzzing now you know what's happening  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy about time bit was moving lol and yes one of the plus sides dont know how they work out what protocol you go on though, it wil be worth asking if you can incy wont hurt to ask xx

Gem I am buzzing just every now and then I think oh s**t lol scan wil soon come round xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Incy - it's so good to hear you sounding upbeat! Really hope they don't keep u waiting too long and you can get going again. My procedure today is very straight forward. It's done under GA and it's basically a camera prob up to check around inside for polyps or fibroids, they then remove anything they find. I've also had my scratch done too. The consultant hasn't come back round yet so not sure if they found anything yet.

Hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## GemH

Haha Kezza. Not long now & your be injecting! 

Lets hope all is ok bambi.. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks kezza & gem!

Vicky - you've had a scratch done haven't you? After it did you have quite a lot of bleeding and/or kinda "bits" falling away? I don't want to go into tmi but it looks kinda like what id imagine bits of womb or something to look like?? So so sorry if anybody is eating lunch


----------



## kezza_1980

Well we have plenty of countdowns bambi starting your scan and then me and hopefully incy as well vicky scan as wel on the 15 th and 2ww results  so all should fly xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I am bambo but strong stomach lol xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Good luck for today Bambi, hope it went ok 

Incy ^hug^ 

Kezza not long now  

Everyone else hope you're having a great day and gl if its needed


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh, yeh kezza June and July are going to be busy months for us all... Good that we all have something going on finally 

Glad you've a strong stomach kezza 

Puglover - just wondering how you are feeling on the 2ww? Hope all is ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn how are you xx

bambi it will be a really busy couple of months x


----------



## GemH

I was eatting a nobbly bobbly ice lolly when I read that but trust me it didn't put me off, don't think nothing would  

Kaitlyn how are you getting on? 

Your right kezza a busy couple of months coming up xx


----------



## kezza_1980

What is a nobbly bobbly lol l xx


----------



## GemH

Omg Kezza you are missing out lol. It's like chocolate with pink ice cream round and lots and lots of little coloured bits, not quite sure what to call them. Google it lol. Xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

I think they are called "fab" lollies? Could easily be wrong lol


----------



## GemH

No fab's are different. Nobbly bobbly's are 100 times better lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Bambi*, I'm having a bit of a low day today unfortunately. I think I allowed myself to get overly excited about my 'perfect' blast. All I've seen today are stories of women with perfect blasts who didn't get pregnant. Don't think I'm strong enough to deal with that after everything else that's happened this last nine months. Sorry for the self-pitying post. It's going to sound crazy, but I seem to have had this perfect cycle and I just have this feeling that it can't continue to go well. It's like I've used up all my good luck or something. People keep asking me if I have any symptoms yet but I'm only 3dp5dt and I feel precisely nothing. Surely it's too early to feel anything Gah!


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, yeah I reckon it's too early for symptoms. It's hard to say re the blast, some good ones don't work, some poor ones do, you should feel more confident with a good one, you've got a higher chance. Hope the rest of the 2ww passes quickly for you. 

Nobbly bobbly lollies are lovely! Well better than fabs. 

Hi Kaitlyn, how are you? 

Bambi, did you get your results?


----------



## GemH

They are aint they Incy  xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Im not too bad thanks ladies, hayfever has started to kick in and i refuse to take anything for it, call me paranoid but i don't want to take any chances even this early before we start lol. Benn having a bash on the playstation and finally opened one of my xmas pressies properly lol.

Ooh talking about ice-creams i have discovered terrys chocolate orange magnum style ice-creams   It would be rude not to at least try them lol. 

Still waiting on my AMH results too

Puglover don't lose your positiveness hun 

Bambi when'd you find out results etc

 to all xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Right ladies will you quit talking about these ice lollies, is making an extremely starving lady very very hungry and grumpy 
Just on my way home from hospital now, consultant came round and nothing at all to report. All is good and no signs of any fibroids or polyps, feel a bit happy and sad about that, kinda wanted them to find something so they could sort it and that would be what's wrong dealt with. As it is I'm still "unexplained" which I guess is harder  

Puglover - I can really appreciate how you're feeling, I think it's weird cos you've been prodded and pocked & had the clinic there for support all this time and now it really is just a waiting game. So so hard! Stay strong Mrs, your perfect cycle will result in your perfect baby   xx

Glad everybody else is ok today, your chatting has cheered me up 

Kaitlyn, hope u get ur amh results soon xx

Incy - thanks for thinking of me. Do u have to have a follow up before u can start again?? xx

Gem - hope those lollies were nice, I've never heard of them either xx

Kezza - another day nearly down until we start. Hope you've had a good day xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I had a small bleed but no "bits". 

Kaitlyn-How long did they say the AMH results would take? x

Puglover-Don't worry about symptomns, your Blast will only just be implanting over the next few days, and can be no symptomns without HCG, and that is only produced after implanation. Basically, you can't get real pg symptomns until there is enough HCG in your blood to show a pregnancy, so don't worry.  What is your OTD again? Mine was 9 days post 5 day transfer (so equiv to next Tuesday for you) xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, glad to hear that all is well but I know what you mean about not having any further answers.  It's good to know that the lining is all fine though.

Kaitlyn, hope your results come shortly.  Will you be getting matched after that?

Vicky, how are you and bump doing?  Are you getting excited for the next scan now?

Bambi, hope you've eaten now because I am going to mention food again - I lingered over the Nobbly Bobblies in the supermarket but went for some Haagen Dazs on special offer instead.  I'm having some of that tonight, and some Roses.  I was going to finish my wine too but it doesn't go well with chocolate.  I intend to start a light diet again soon but DW is at work tonight and I felt like one night of stuffing my face with junk before getting back on the diet plan.  I gained 4-5kgs since before DRing so I want to shift some of them.  I'm not going to go too extreme, just lots of fruit and veg and get the dog on longer, brisker walkies which she will LOVE me for.  I'm hoping that the weightloss will be aided by the decreasing progesterone and HCG as my boobs are still bigger than they were, hoping the hormones are creating some of the weight.  Probably wishful thinking!


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I missed your question to me.  They haven't discussed it yet.  I asked when I could go again and he said 'after your first period'.  I asked if that meant I could FET in the cycle that was started on my first period and he said 'any time after first period'.  But then he said to see what happens, consider counselling, that might be because I was crying again at that point!  So I don't know, I'm meant to phone the clinic in a few days and let them know if it's coming away naturally or if I'm using medical assistance so I think I'll ask at that point.  I don't want to wait ages for a follow up so would like to get it booked in ASAP.


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I am crossing the days off, I been in work its been a nice steady day xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, I had a countdown timer on my phone screen, some days it was great to see it ticking down, other days it infuriated me to see how long was still left!


----------



## kezza_1980

I get what you mean im using peoples birthdays and lads exams as countdowns lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Hope you get some answers, re what is going to happen, and movign forward, when you can start x  Bump is doing well, not much to report, just waiting on gender scan on the 15th, thankyou for asking xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Hiya Girls

Hope u have had a good day?

Bambi - Hope 2day was ok n u have eaten n now finally relaxing, another step further x

Puglover - When we gonna go though IVF b4 the best advice someone gave me was dont read things on the net cuz it baffles ur mind, i know its easier said than done but stressing aint good 4 u n ur lil blasto/embie, as 4 symptoms i didnt feel a thing with my ds until a lil queezy at 7wks where as our angel babies i knew from get go x

Incy - So glad 2 hear ur moving 2 the next step n inall honesty looking ahead is the best thing, keep trying is whats kept us going, good luck 4 2moro x

Kezza - cant believe ur so close now, u will soon be jabbing x

AFM = Although it would be nice 2 have a cycle buddy i doubt i will have as ive not heard anything yet, i know ive only been waiting 2 wks n thats nothing compared 2 some of u but it feels like 4ever n constantly checking my phone x


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Vicky, I hope they can fit me in soon and get things going again.  Can't believe FET costs me the same as egg sharing, it's just shoving a frostie up me!  Could do it myself with a straw.  Well, perhaps get DW to do it, the angle might be awkward...

So close to your gender scan, I'm looking forward to finding out what you're having.  It might make it more real to Hannah too.  Are you going to let her help pick a name?  I can just imagine what a 3 year old girl will pick out.

Sarah, if you don't cycle near Kezza you might end up near me, I think I might be a touch later than Kezza, depending on when I pass the mc and when I get my proper period.  You do check your phone constantly.  I did, would look at my emails constantly.


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-It took me 4 weeks to get a match so try not to worry (easier said than done, if you look back at my posts in Jan you can see I did not take my own advice)

Incy-Probably wont get her to help pick a name, not sure what she would come up with lol. We do have a short list but we aren't revealing it atm x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Vicky* - thanks for that. That's exactly what I would say to someone who'd said what I said! I know implantation would only have just started happening around now. Just so tough to keep positive. I had my suspicions that I was pregnant last time, but it _was_ twins so everything was twice as pronounced. Don't think I had a clue first time around and had no symptoms until I was about 8 weeks. But this process sends a normally logical person round the twist! OTD is next Tuesday, like you said.


----------



## vickym1984

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer Is good to look at what is happening xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah I am sure you will be matched soon I dont start till july but like incy said you may well be near her or me fingers crossed I emailed my clinic every week  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky that link is fab xx


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, all the good advice you tell others goes right out the window when it's your turn doesn't it?  Haha!  No matter what stage you're at, be it advice on waiting, worrying about DR symptoms, response of stimms, embryo growth, 2ww, whatever, you take leave of your senses when it's your own time!

Vicky, it would be fun to see what she says!  My stepkids help me pick stupid names for pets, I dread to think what they'd do with baby names.  We currently have a hamster called Pamela the Hamela and one announced if we let her get a rabbit, she'd pick a white one, give it a ginger wig and call it Elton John.  They're so much older than 3 too, there's no excuse.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol Elton john I love it


----------



## bambibaby12

incy, loving the Elton John name... You so need to get the rabbit 
Really hope things go easy for you over the next few days and you don't have to stress about it not coming away naturally. You must just want to draw a line under that last cycle so u can move on.

Vicky - I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going.... Gender scans?? Wow, that really must be amazing at that point seeing a practically fully formed bambino... Yeh I would be asking Hannah what names she wants too just for a laugh, pls share them with us, think we could all do with a giggle on this thread  

Sarah - don't worry hun, even if there isn't anybody close cycling with you we will all be here supporting you. I'm on long protocol and due to a holiday I've already had to put EC back to w/c 22nd July so there's plenty of time for u to be matched and starting in time to join kezza & I yet xx

Kaitlyn - hope your hay fever eases soon... It really is no fun at all, I've been getting itchy eyes & it's do frustrating. 

Puglover - we are all the same, we know what's sensible but when it's you, you expect you should be getting symptoms the moment the embies are transferred. I've already made a rule to myself if I get that far this time to not be on the bloody Internet every moment of every day & reading various stories which can make u feel worse. Get the weekend out of the way and then you're on the home straight xx

Gem - hope you're ok hunny... Is it starting to sink in yet? How are u feeling now? xx

Kezza - I'm on countdown now too... Was kinda holding back a bit incase something went wrong yesterday but no it's all confirmed to start a week on Monday! Can't wait for those bloomin down reg headaches.... You're so lucky you don't have to do all that again... So so jealous  xx


----------



## GemH

Morning bambi, no still don't believe it lol. Haven't took nomore tests though so I'm pleased with myself lol, last 1 I took was Monday evening digi & it said 2-3 weeks. So left it at that now. Just want these next couple of weeks to go quickly!! 

How are you doing? Do you feel anything from the op yesterday? When do you start your cycle? Xx

Morning to everyone else... Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi gem 
Awh I bet it's so tempting to keep taking tests. Like you until your BFP I've never ever seen a positive test so if I ever get one I will just want to keep seeing it I'm sure. I didn't even get the joy of testing on my last cycle cos I'd started bleeding early 
Your scan will soon be hear, just think how amazing it's gonna be for you to hear that heart beating chic 

I start my cycle on 17th, mixed bag of emotions but just gotta crack on and get through it. Best friend just tested this morning after her FET & got a BFP... So pleased but just hope that this cycle works for me now too xx


----------



## GemH

I know, I think that's why I'd be testing so much, never seen a positive before in my life. Oh I know, I'll prob end up crying at the scan lol.

Aw congrats to your best friend, I hope you will be following in her foot steps. Things are a little different for you this time after op etc so lets hope this is your time to get that bfp. Got all my fingers & toes crossed for you  
Do you start down regs on 17th? Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh so that's a week on Monday, not really that far off now.... Just trying to up the healthy eating, caffeine is cut out again now, no alcohol, gonna try and stick with the gym as long as possible but just listen to my body really this time. Gonna try and relax more & not let it take over. Will have more time off following ET I think, just hope we get to 3 day this time, may be a bit ambitious hoping for blast   xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks everyone for talking me down from the ledge! You're so right - all the logic and good advice (and even prior experience) goes right out the window at this point!

*Vicky* - I've had that link bookmarked from the start! In fact I used to refer to it during my clomid cycles to give me an idea what was going on (or wasn't, in my case!). x


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning ladies xx
Bambi yes you can officially let your countdown begin, june is going to fly by xx


----------



## melloumaw

hope you dont mind me gatecrashing ladies, but i noticed you were looking at what is happening on x day past transfer and thought you might like this http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html
all the best mel x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks for thay mel x

Incy hope all goes well for you today xx


----------



## GemH

What times Incy there today do anyone know? Hope she's getting on ok.

I've now started to feel the tiredness.. Last night I was knackered but thought it was due to a busy day but I've just felt the same again now.. Want to go lay down & sleep lol. I wonder if work would know I've disappeared  

What's everyone upto today? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im not sure what time she is there xx
My day off ao being lazy lol xx


----------



## GemH

Don't blame ya.. Enjoy it  

Im thinking about booking a week off work soon.. Aint had a proper break for ages xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just a busy day in work for me Gem, still feelin groggy and crampy from yesterday, looking forward to getting home to be honest xx


----------



## kezza_1980

You should do gem thats what there for ;-)  xx
Bambi hope day goes fast xx


----------



## GemH

Poor you bambi  lets hope the rest of the day goes by quickly. 

I know kezza, I've only got 8 days left for rest of the year, used most with all appointments etc! Ill see though.

Could do with getting out in that sunshine xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bless that's why I took job I am in now aa hours wont affect anything bar ec and et xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, the tiredness kicked in very early for me, before my test even I think. But I am naturally a dormouse so that might explain it! 

Bambi take it easy! You had a general it can take a couple of days to feel well again after it. 

I went to the epu, they gave me the choice of what I wanted to do so I opted for the tablets asap, so I've taken one today and I'm booked in for Saturday to spend the day on the ward passing it all out. DW has taken time off work for it, she's supposed to be on nights but stayed up to come with me. I'm pleased to be getting it over with the sooner it passes the sooner I can wait for my next period.


----------



## GemH

Glad you got on ok. And it's also nice your dw has time off work to support you. I'll be thinking of you on Saturday   Have you got tomorrow off work too? 

Yeah I just feel knackered & keep yawning xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I think you have made the right coice  and dw with you to support you thats lovely xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I feel quite happy about it, no point in hanging around. I'm off tomorrow as well, the bleeding could come on early and I've got an admission for the ward tomorrow if necessary. Glad to have dw at home. I feel fine at home to be honest, feel a bit of a fraud for being off but when I went in I felt awful. 

In a bit of a conundrum tho, as the week after next dw has an operation so I'll go back only to take more time off looking after her. I feel like I'm never in! So close to the summer hols too. I really hope my FET falls in the 6 weeks holiday!


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh incy you really are being such a trooper!! Really wish this wasn't happening to you hunny!!! Thinking of you


----------



## Hmd1987

Starting to get a bit frustrated now....was last weds I think when I got test results and they said I need to go back for another blood test as the lab "forgot" to run the check for hep c.....sent 3 emails now (to 2 different people) asking when I can come in for it doing but not had a reply.

I know they moved to their new location last weekend but just want the test done and out the way so they can start matching me. I get super nervous if I have to make phone calls that's why I tend to email but think I might have to just bite the bullet and call tomorrow if I don't hear anything. That's if their telephone number is still the same


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Bambi, I really don't feel too bad though, thought I'd be distraught. Perhaps it's because of all the waiting I've already done, it's just made me more resilient to it. 

Hmd I'm like that with phone calls. I hope you get it sorted soon, what an annoying delay.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd I would just bite bullet and call must be frustrating xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy    I am glad you have made the decision you are the most comfortable with, will be thinking of you over the next few days/weeks xxx
Hmd-I would call too x


----------



## GemH

Happy Friday ladies  A step closer for all of us. Enjoy your days. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Happy friday gem xx looks like a nice one xx


----------



## GemH

It does. Meant to be really nice weekend too aint it. Makes a change lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep it is thank god I only work till 12 sat and sun lol, im feeling a little tired we went out last night to pictures me and Dh I had a botyle of vino could not even drink it all lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Happy Friday ladies!!

Gosh this weather is just perfect! Looking good all next week too.

How is everybody. We're off to see Paloma faith tonight at the O2, can't wait! I ❤ her 

Kezza - you need go get some rest mrs! Hope work isn't too painful over the weekend, make sure u make the most of the afternoons in the sun  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you ladies all have a nice weekend xx


----------



## GemH

Haha what did you watch Kezza? Hope it was good.

Ooh bambi I like her too.. Enjoy it lucky lady. 

My Dh is away tonight for work & back tomorrow evening so I get a peaceful Saturday with the dogs


----------



## kezza_1980

I will do my best to rest I try to stay out of the sun im pale and burn look like a lovely lobster lol enjoy your night bambi, xx

Gem we went to watch the hangover part 3 it was ok not as funny as others sounds like your having my ideal weekend gem lol xx

Vicky you too xx


----------



## GemH

I went and watched that last Friday night, I thought the same. Def not as good as 1 & 2 but needed to be watched lol. It's Alan that cracks me up every time I watch them films.

Haha yeah I'm gonna enjoy the peace xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Same with me, he plays it well the part just his face gets me lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning all.  I had half a bottle of wine last night and felt rough as this morning!  

I haven't seen any of the Hangovers, think there is a copy of the first one kicking about the house somewhere though.  I don't tend to watch films very much.  We have a Lovefilm account which doesn't get used nearly enough and when we do, we order obscure films like foreign ones or really bad low-budget lesbian ones!  I have never been to the cinema with DW and we've been together 10 years.

I have been googling about the kisspeptin trial at Hammersmith, whether it's worth doing that instead of FET, but by the time I factor in all the travelling costs and price of donor sperm, it's probably no cheaper.  There's a lot of scans involved, more than usual IVF by the looks of things and it would take me literally all day to get there and back, starting at 6am and getting home in the evening.

Anyway, I will bear it in mind if FET doesn't work, perhaps doing it in place of another egg share.  I'm not opposed to egg share, but I am opposed to the wait for matching.  

I have emailed my clinic to get the ball rolling on my FET already, haven't heard anything so far.  If nothing by Monday, I will call, let them know how the mc is going and ask about FET then.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello incy good morning I honestly feel ok just tired but I have not been missing out having no alchol ...... I enjoyed the nacho's though and cheese xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Well I bit the bullet wohoo go me! Ha ha booked in for Monday 17th June for the blood test. They said results won't take too long to come through so fingers crossed they can get me matched ASAP

I'm dying to get started!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd that's fab news not long now xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Thankyou 

I was originally thinking it might be July for first go but I think it's more likely to be August unless they put me on short protocol

Oooo exciting!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Im on short this time my test date will be august xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hmd that's great news!! Keeping everything crossed for you 

Incy - I must admit after hearing all the ups and downs u ladies had waiting for a match I'm kinda glad I'd changed my mind about egg sharing and it turned out the right choice for me as I only got 7 eggs on cycle one and then only 2 of the buggers fertilised. I still think it's an amazing thing to do and I will deffo give altruistically once I'm done having kids myself (guess actually if I'm even lucky enough to have a baby)


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news HMD


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Ladies everyones rolling or has a plan ready to go  

I heard back from the lab... my blood sample had started to degrade so they couldn't use it  they've sent me another pack though but its a blood draw at the hospital (thats if they'll do it, GP's already said no)  this time so getting that done Monday I hope, no way im sending it over the weekend again. Had my invoice aswell so were rolling.


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn its one thing after the other, but good that it wont be long till your moving xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Happy start 2 the wkd girls xx

Kaitlyn - pants with the blood test, hope they they get this next one on time x

Hmd - Glad u made the call..im the same tho as i feel im pestering more but it has 2 be done x

Incy - Whats the hammersmith trial hun, never heard of it?  Glad ur feeling more relaxed at home n without this coming out wrong (really hope i dont upset u) but i hope things happen quickly 4 u so u can move on 2 the next step, maybe after what u have both been through lately maybe a "date night" 2 the cinema is in order x

AFM - Emailed egg share co yesterday with my weight loss update ( 9lb in 2 n half wks) and asked the average waiting time 4 a match, originally i told about 4 wks but she said about 1-2 months and basically cuz ive got dark hair and eyes it takes longer than someone with blond hair/blue eyes so kinda dis-heartened as i really thought id be starting from next af but dont look like it now xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah im sure clinics make time scales up as they go, my egg co never gave me a proper answer it was the receptionist and ahe was right, but I have waited a while but we will be with you and im sure it wont be that long xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - How long were u waiting and what clinic u with? x


----------



## kezza_1980

I was waiting about a month but my DH was sperm sharing and they messed up im with care Manchester xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good morning girls its sunshine again thank god im  only in till 12 xx
Bambi hope you had a nice night xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Yeh kezza, had an awesome night, she was AMAZING!!! Wondered what she would be like at a big arena but couldn't fault it at all!! 

Hope work goes quickly for u today xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls. No sunshine here   maybe it'll show up later.

Hope you have nice weekends xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bambi glad it was a fab night , work went really quick xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem the sun is shining here xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It's very warm here but more cloudy than its been all week. Still very nice though and not a glimpse of any rain so that still makes me happy  

Going to have a lazy day today. Will walk the dog later with some friends but then I will be back on the sofa chilling, grand prix weekend & a takeaway curry for me


----------



## kezza_1980

I dont blame you, I am doing nothing because on my day off I seem to rush around all the time xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I know that feeling, even last night, as nice as it was, i had as busy day driving all over with work then had to rush over to Milton Keynes to pick DH up, then train was delayed to London then u can imagine the tubes etc at rush hour, didn't get home til 3:30am this morning, so tired now  

Enjoy ur chilled day kezza, think it does us good sometimes to just down tools and relax   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bloody hell that was a late one poor you and yes down tools sounds good xx


----------



## incywincy

Afternoon all. I've missed all the lovely sun today.  

I'm still in hospital, had an awful day with pain and vomiting. I m on morphine and an anti nausea now as I couldn't keep even the medication down. I wasn't very impressed with how long it took them to decide to give me that though, I was in so much pain I could barely speak for a few hours and when I tried telling the nurse she just bustled off. I only got the morphine when I told the nice student nurse that I wouldn't take my last round of medicine because I couldn't tolerate the pain. So much for 'just let us know if you need more pain management'! 

Can't wait to get out & send dw to the shop for ice cream! 

Bambi, you must be knackered after all that! How you manage to catch up on rest this week. 

Kezza g has the sun held out for you this afternoon? I think dw is gutted she missed it, she's been out for a few **** but at one point I wouldn't even let her out to wee! 

Sarah, I'll link the hammersmith trial later, they're just testing what trigger shot works best and you get free short protocol ivf, if it doesn't work they give you one free ivf after. It's great if you live near London but there are criteria to meet. 

Gem, how are you going? Are you getting many symptoms? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all getting some nice weather and can get out in it. Might as well make the most of it, I hear it's only here for a few days more. That's if you have it at all, sorry Gem!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello incy so sorry to hear you was in loads of pain,  I think some nurses can be in sensitive while others will go the extra mile xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah the first one was quite young too, like barely qualified young. Not that that's necessarily a bad thing but it's a general ward and if she is not very experienced it can be a lot at first. The one who organised my morphine took over early afternoon and you can tell she's been doing it for donkeys years so probably has more of an instinct for it. But also I'm too polite sometimes and don't like to ask. When I'd been in severe pain for a long time, my please and thank yous had well & truly disappeared! 

At one point I decided not to try again because I thought if this is bad, labour will be worse and dammed if I'll put myself through that! I told the doctor and she said she'd had it done and labour was well easier.

Anyway, I know it's a bit of a downer talking about all this but I haven't really fancied going in the loss threads. I don't want to put you all off talking about happy stuff though, so much good news on here at the moment!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy dont be silly were all here no matter what, wonder if you will get an email on monday from the clinic I should have my treatment plan this week then I can order meds xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - agree with kezza & you are here on this thread to stay no matter what. We will all support each other through whatever stages we find ourselves at.
I'm sorry you've had a crappy experience at the hospital, you wouldn't have believed that they could have made an already rubbish time more stressful  

Think u deserve a huge tub of ice cream lady


----------



## vickym1984

Incy, we are here for you to talk to , so don't feel bad about it x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - sending you massive hugs, that sounds horrible. I opted for an ERPC as I was scared of the pain and bleeding. I just wanted it to be over if you know what I mean. Your comment about labour made me chuckle. I've never heard anyone describe it as easy before, but I have no doubt you'll be fine! Enjoy your ice cream and have a well-earned rest tomorrow. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Puglover how are you holding up xx


----------



## GemH

So sorry to hear the pain you've been in Incy & how crap the nurses have been   I hope your feeling better now.  

I think my dogs going to be having puppies in next day or so. She's got massive & big nipples lol. Keep worrying & checking on her. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh bloody hell gem, hands full with puppies xx


----------



## GemH

I know, I was hoping that she wasn't pregnant but I think it's pretty obv she is. Ahhh I'm gonna be stressed out   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww gem dont stress not in your condition xx she will be fine and you will cope what breed is she again xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww, I think Gem has Westies!  I want photos of tiny Westies!  

Thanks for the support girls, I just don't want you to feel like you can't talk about your good news when I post.  I like hearing about it all.  The nurses weren't awful, just wished I had the morphine earlier.  If I did it again, I'd tell them up front to give it to me.  Puglover, that's how I felt, just wanted it all out but I was concerned about the risks of ERPC damaging my lining.  I can see the attraction though, it was a long day today!

Am watching the C4 Comedy Gala with ice cream and chocolate.

ETA: Kezza, your profile pic is lovely, she's a pretty girl.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy we have all carried on posting just the same and were all here for you xx
Ps she is a he but he is one gorgeous buggar lol he is my sons but he always with me lol


----------



## incywincy

Well he is lovely!  Do you fuss over him the most?  My dog mostly sticks with me because I feed her, let her sleep on the bed and fuss over her.  The dog before that was actually DW's ex & she stayed with DW even though she didn't really want her.  When I moved in, she latched onto me again probably because of the food and scritches thing!  She was part staffy, such loyal dogs.


----------



## kezza_1980

They are that and yes I feed him walk him love him the only thing I dont do is have him in my room he sleeps with the lads


----------



## incywincy

Oh yes the walking. I remember the pre-puppy promise 'yes we'll walk it every day even if it's pouring!'. Pfft. One of them has NEVER taken her in two years. Not even held her on the lead when we all go out. Good job I like walking her, though she's missed out today. The thing I like best about her is the welcome you get when you come in. Or even just wake up! No human is ever that excited to see me!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep i know what you mean, ash always says he will take him when he moves out id be gutted xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - Awwh lil westies puppies! They are going to be so so cute.  let me know if ur struggling to home any of them  xx

Incy - yup I had that convo before we got a dog, I was worried about having enough time etc to walk a dog, I mainly wanted one for company as DH works away a lot so I wanted a little pug or something but DH over ruled & said if I'm getting a dog I have to get a "proper dog" so he can walk it too.... We ended up with a beagle & I can probs count on one hand how many times DH has walked him. Toby is also my shadow cos I do everything for him. Love him to bits and he is essentially my little boy  it's painful sometimes tho having to do the 2-3 hr walks every day to make sure he's tired 

Kezza - your dog is so so cute. I love those dogs & the colour is beautiful. What are we all like with our dogs. Think we are all using them as substitute children... DH always says he can't imagine what Toby will do if I ever have a baby cos his place in the evenings is snuggled on my lap  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - I'm losing my mind!


----------



## bambibaby12

When's OTD puglover?? You managed to keep way from the pee sticks so far??xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah kezza as girls said shes a westie. I hardly slept with worrying last night, but still no sign. We spoke to the breeder we got her off & he said westies usually give birth by the 63rd day & 63rd day is today   So will be keeping a close eye on her.
Haha bambi if she has any il send them your way, sure your hubby will be pleased   x

I hope your all having lovely weekends  the suns still hiding here xx


----------



## bambibaby12

gem, he already has accepted adding to our brood  I've already said if this cycle doesn't work I'm getting another puppy! I'll just be the lady with no kids and a load of animals


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww thanks bambi xx
Puglover hold on in there, when is OTD x
Aww gem will be awaiting an update xx


----------



## GemH

Lol aww the animal lady your be known as. But this cycle IS going to work & u won't need no more animals  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

OTD is Tuesday. Managed to resist the urge so far despite having about 30 tests in the house!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bloody hell you doing really well nearly there now xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Tbh I really don't want to do a test!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Are you nervous? Im sure it will be fine


----------



## Puglover1980

Totally bricking it. Feel sick every time I think about it. So so desperate for it to be positive. Don't know how I'm going to deal with a negative.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bless puglover I am probably going to be the same but think positive x


----------



## GemH

Do you girls think I'm ok to have a bath? Ive been having showers as I heard baths werent good in 2ww but now I could really do with a long soak. On my paper work stuff I got it says its ok to have warm baths but I wanted to check what you all think? Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Is fine as long as its not too hot x


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover-will be thinking of you hun x


----------



## GemH

Thanks vicky. X


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning ladies hope your all well xx
*gem* did you enjoy your bath ;-) xx

*puglover* one more day to go xx

*incy* hope you get an answer today from clinic xx

*vicky* not long now till your next scan xx

*bambi* hope your ok your count down is nearly over xx
Hello to everyone else xx
AFM should get my treatment plan this week, im like a big kid at Christmas waiting for the postman coming xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning!!

Kezza - hope that postman doesn't keep u waiting too much longer. Bet it will seem so much more real when u look at it on paper  yeh this time next week the jabs will start all over again.... still not sure how i feel about it all... got an appt at the clinic tomo to discuss things... xx

Gem - Awh I'd be gutted if I couldn't have baths, love relaxing & having a good ol soak, hope u managed to have one xx

Puglover - hope ur holding out! Can't believe u haven't tested yet! Amazing will power xx

Incy - hope you're ok hun after Saturday & you managed to relax a little yesterday xx

Vicky - how are you? Your bump must be getting big now,  xx

Hmd, sarah, kaitlyn - hope all is good with you xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I guess it wil do once I see it ;-) and  I guess when we have to start a new cycle there will be reflections on the old ones we just have to try and focus on the new one xx


----------



## GemH

Hi girls,

Lovely picture kezza  Yes I enjoyed my bath thank you. It felt good to relax lol. Eeekk hurry Mr postman. Let us know all your plan.

Bambi are you getting excited / nervous? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gem its one of the only ones we have together thats not from the wedding lol xx and glad you enjoyed your soak x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - not excited at all tbh, I was even thinking over the weekend of cancelling it. All I can think about is if not even getting to OTD again and how upset I was last time. I know I need to pull myself together but yeh, I'm the other end of excited at the moment  xx


----------



## GemH

Ooh bambi   I know it's hard but we are all here for you. You've got afew things changed from your last cycle & I believe that will help.. Even the icsi will make a big difference. I don't blame you feeling like this though... It's a hard journey. But you will be ok.. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks hunny, it's just like being at the bottom of a huge hill, such a long way to go & so many hurdles along the way. I'm sure I will be fine once I get started  xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning all.

Puglover, can't believe you haven't tested, I couldn't hold out like that.  Good luck for tomorrow, really hope you get a positive result.

Kezza, hope your treatment plan comes soon, it will seem even more real then!

Bambi, sorry to hear you're feeling apprehensive.  I think it's only natural to feel like that, second time around will be more of a mixed bag of emotions, I was a bit like that with my second IUI.  You go into it with more of a sense of reality rather than just sheer hope.  

Hope the rest of you are all keeping well.

I'm not doing so good now, the emotional side has hit me more now.  I've been quite calm until now, just subdued but yesterday I felt quite sad and still today.  I haven't gone into work, I'm on my last day of being self-certified but I think I'll go to the doctors to get longer off tomorrow.  I just really could not give less of a ****e about the place right now.  Normally when I'm off there's an element of guilt that my pupils aren't getting their interventions and that other people are having to either look after them or send them somewhere.  This time, I couldn't care less.  I know if I go in, I won't care if my work makes sense, is too hard for them, I won't care if they get stuck and I won't react appropriately if they kick off.  I feel like I'll either cry and walk off on them, or I'll get a red mist on.

I was hoping for snuggles from the dog, but she's just lying on her back, legs wide open, flashing all her bits, snoring her head off.    I miss my old dog, she knew when something was up and was very attentive if I was sick or sad.

I will be okay though, I'm just going to take some time to wallow and feel sorry for myself, get it out of me, hopefully in a few days I will feel like doing something.  DW isn't in work at the weekend, so I'm looking up cheap places to go.  I was hoping for some cheap flights but can't find anything quite cheap enough so am just going to look on LateRooms for something.  It might come to nothing but gives me smoething to do for the afternoon.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy thank you..... I am sorry you are feeling so down maybe a nice break some where is what you need help clear your head a little xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Kezza, that's what I was thinking.  DW has an operation next week which might be a long recovery, so I was thinking, give myself a few days to feel sorry for myself, have a break away, come back with a new focus.  She was telling me yesterday of all the things I should look forward to and she's right, but I just feel I need a day or two to just feel like this before moving on.

If we can't get a weekend away, I'll at least plan a couple of nice days out next week.


----------



## kezza_1980

You have to take time out sometimes for your own well being I think you are doing it right xx


----------



## GemH

Sorry to hear how your feeling Incy. I def think a break would be just what you need. Even if to get away from everything for afew days. I hope you manage to find somewhere. Can't imagine how your feeling   xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - I think it's completely normal for it to suddenly hit you & you just ensure u take some time to grieve properly. I would deffo try and get away this weekend, it really will do you good. A change of scenery & it will make u realise, (and I don't mean this to sound cold or horrible) that life does still go on & ŷou have so so much ahead of you. You will get through this, just u have to go through this horrible crap time which I am truly sorry for you. 
Wish ur dog would close her legs and give u a cuddle


----------



## incywincy

Haha, bambi, I went out into the garden with her and she gave me a big paws on shoulders, tongue in face cuddle which was nice.  She's gone back to snoring now, will take her out in a bit.

Not sure what kind of weekend away we can get, having looked a little, so if I can't find somewhere I like, I'm going to plan a couple of day trips out but definitely want to get out and clear my head a bit, I agree that it's needed to get a bit of perspective.

Thanks Gem, how are you doing?


----------



## vickym1984

Incy


----------



## GemH

Bless your dog aww. Don't go back to work until you are ready.. It's the last thing you need! 

I'm ok thank you. Just plodding along  xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Vicky.

Glad to hear you are doing well, Gem.  It's an exciting time!

I'm not sure if the weekend away will happen, might just settle for days out.  DW is keen, but I now don't want to leave the dog, haha.  There are places that will take her but DW doesn't like doing that as it means we can't go into restaurants and the like.  Perhaps we should just go out for the day and have a nice meal locally.  I am too soft for this dog aren't I?


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - we stayed at a lovely hotel in the lakes the other week and u can take dogs. We had a meal there in the evening which was lovely and just left the dog in the room. We'd been out walking all day so he was shattered. Just took his bed with us and he was flat out til we got back.


----------



## incywincy

I often wondered if you can leave them in the rooms unattended actually.  She's pretty good in that way, you leave her with a chew and once that's gone I think she just sleeps!  I will consider that option now, thanks.


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh it was the first time we had done that and I was bricking it... Imagined going back to carnage but he was fab! Think it will be the perfect wknd for u, some lovely walks with ur dog, peace and quiet and then a nice meal with your DW


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover - was coming on to wish u good luck and see u have already posted! Congratulations hunny  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Aww thanks *Bambi*. Yeah, couldn't sleep. Been up since 2 trying not to go to the loo until a 'decent' time! I made it to 5!

Can't believe it. Praying that it sticks. xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I can imagine u were giddy waiting to test, 

Course it will stick, wishing u a healthy and happy pregnancy  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Pug lover congratulations said you would be fine xxxx


----------



## GemH

Congrats puglover  now you can join me in waiting for the scan. Think this is worse than the 2ww lol. Enjoy those 2 lines  xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks everyone


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Puglover, amazing news hun x


----------



## incywincy

Yay Puglover!  Congratulations!  

This thread is getting bumpier, hope there's still lots more to come.


----------



## Hmd1987

Congratulations puglover, that's fantastic!!


----------



## GemH

Wanted to see what you girls think lol but I've been having ALOT of naughty dreams lately   that don't involve Dh   Feel like I've been unfaithful when I wake up   are more vivid dreams common in early pregnancy? Also I feel so embarrassed writing this but it's like sometimes I feel like I've orgasmed in my sleep   even though I'm not sure this is possible hahaha I feel stupid saying this lol.

Any thoughts? Lol or am I just a weirdo xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh gem    I dont know what to say, I do find that if me and DH are not active in the bedroom I dream of others xx


----------



## GemH

thanks kezza. Maybe that's what it is as I've avoided any action since start of cycle.. Poor Dh. Just worried to but he understands. 

How embarrassing me having to ask these lol. That's why I love having you all to talk to xxx


----------



## incywincy

It's apparently common in early pregnancy Gem, I think there's a thread on it in the 2ww section.  I had one or two rude dreams, I think it's all the strange sensations down there confuse your brain in your sleep.

I rarely have good sex dreams.  I did have a great one involving Cheryl Cole once which I really wanted to go back to sleep for.    I also had one about Matt Lucas, which was rather disturbing to wake up from.  I had another good celeb (fortunately female this time!) one recently but I can't remember who it was now, which is strange because it stuck with me all day and distrated me at inopportune moments!  

I went to the doctors and got signed off for a week, so I don't have to worry about that for a bit.  He said to just go back if I need more time.


----------



## GemH

Oh so they are common, that's nice to know lol.

Ha ha at your Matt Lucas one   I can see why it wouldn't be a nice 1 to wake up from lol. I do think Cheryl cole is hot.. Ashley cole was a mug losing her! 

That's great incy, glad your doctor has signed you off. You don't need to worry about work at a time like this. Xx


----------



## incywincy

I try not to like Cheryl but she's very pretty.  I am quite a contradiction really, I have strong feminist principles but then I have a Kelly Brook calendar so er, a bit of a hypocrite, haha!

I spoke to work this morning and my line manager was very nice with me so I'm not worried about that bit either.  Having the week without having to worry day to day is easier and knowing I can have more time if I need it is good.  I think it wipes out this term for me - by the time I go back, interventions will be finishing up to make way for end of term stuff so I'll have an easy finish then 6 weeks off, which hopefully the FET will happen in.

I feel a bit more positive today, think it helps that I had to get showered and out the house earlier, no wallowing in bed until 3pm!


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem I remember on my 2ww I had some amazing dreams with hot sex with strangers  I put that down to all the drugs etc too! Used to wake up gagging for it  

Incy - glad you've been signed off. Least u can just relax & not worry about work stresses 

Went to clinic today to discuss next cycle. Feeling better now tbh, just in the nick of time too... Slowly getting my PMA back.
The gestone injections instead of pessaries sound lovely, she said... (And in her words) "it's like injecting treacle into your bum"   
Apparently it is a shot of it so can't even do yourself so my lovely DH will have to do the honours... Bout time he did something towards all this 
Going to take that prednisolene too to aid implantation so fingers crossed I will finally be lucky to see 2 lines for the first time in my life!!


----------



## incywincy

Oh is that the one in oil you have to do in your bum?  I've read of a couple of women having to try to do it themselves when their OHs were out of town or whatever and having to twist at strange angles to do it!  I think I'd prefer pessaries!

But it's a change for you, and hopefully a positive change, it's important to try different things.  Glad to hear you're getting some PMA back.  It won't be long before you're back doing it all now.


----------



## bambibaby12

I know incy but my progesterone levels were too low on last cycle hence the early bleed so injections will help support more than the pessaries


----------



## incywincy

Oh it's definitely worth doing, hopefully it will increase your levels.

I had an injection in my bum on Saturday when I was at the hospital, it wasn't that bad actually.  But then, I had been expecting something else.  It was when I needed the morphine and they said they'd have to give me it in my bum, and after all the pessaries and having the first round of tablets that day administered vaginally, I thought they meant they were going to give me morphine up the bum!    And I didn't even care, I said to DW, this is how bad I am, I'm going to let them put something in my bum!  When she brought the needle to inject my buttock instead it was just a relief!  

Actually, that reminds me of what I said to the doctor, when she had to put the tablets up there, she apologised for the awkwardness and I said 'oh don't worry about it, I've had all sorts rooting around up there lately'.  I hadn't told her at that point that I'd had IVF, goodness knows what she thought.


----------



## bambibaby12

I can imagine... Would have loved to have seen her face  we get so conditioned to thinking all this prodding and poking is normal. I have to say, think the hospitals and docs etc have seen me naked more times than DH over the last 6 mths... Shocking but true


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I know what you mean.  I used to be sick at the thought of having a smear done.  Now I drop my pants without a moment's thought.  The last couple of times I haven't even shaved, I just thought well, they'll see the stubble and know I do it sometimes, that's good enough!


----------



## Hmd1987

I kind of know what you mean...I was petrified of first smear test (which turned out to be horrendous and I have to go again cos they didn't get a good enough sample). And then when I had the internal ultrasound it didn't bother me in the slightest, I even kept my socks on ha ha


----------



## incywincy

Yeah you get used to it pretty quickly! At least we won't be embarrassed by the time we get to birth!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls I bloody cant keep up gems dreams incy dropping pants without a moments thought lol lol


----------



## incywincy

Haha its been quite a saucy day!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I feel like im in a " book club" lol


----------



## GemH

laughing to myself catching up on the posts. Incy it's so true all you said. 

It has been a saucy day. X


----------



## GemH

Morning girls how are we all?

Can't believe I'm 6 weeks today..waiting for this scan is worse than the 2ww  

Hope you all enjoy your days... 'Hump' day middle of the week so not long until the weekend xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all xx

*gem* wow that seems to have flown by 6 weeks, I cant believe it xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats on being 6 wks gem- hope the rest goes quickly for you.. 

Morning kezza, hope it's going fast for u too! I'm on calendar watch now I've got my PMA back too


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning bambi, it is especially when im in work im booking collections in and thinking wow were in he double dates and im  using people's start dates as bench marks og and DH birthday as one as he won't let me forget lol xx


----------



## GemH

I know I can't believe it neither. Doesn't seem possible. Thanks girls.

Glad to hear you've got your PMA back bambi, that's what I like to hear.. Not long to go now.

And for you kezza.. Ooh exciting stuff! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I know gem xx mean to say as well gem  wednesdays are my fridays   2days off after tonight whoop whoop xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - your scan is a week Saturday right? You will almost be 8 wks then?? It's flying by that's for sure! Soon be your 12 week scan and I'm sure then u can relax a little. Have u worked out ur due date yet? How's ur hubbie coping? Has it sunk in for him yet? xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - jealous of u having thurs and Fridays off! That breaks ur weeks up nicely!! xx


----------



## GemH

I'm jealous now kezza  

Yeah a week on Saturday. I'll be 7+3 on the scan. Oh yeah I'll relax a lot after 12 week scan I think, I still go to the toilet sometimes and check my knickers lol, always seem to be on knicker watch. My due date is 5th Feb which is also my best friends little boys birthday  I haven't told her about any of this yet though, once I get to 12 weeks I will tell her.
Hubby is happy, though again he doesn't say much. But I know his excited as he asked if i mind him telling a couple of his mates that his close to & when they congratulated him he looked chuffed lol. Bless him xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah it does break week up, xx

Gem that's so sweet bless him xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning all.  Congrats on the 6 weeks, Gem!  It feels good to start a new week, even though it's just one more day than yesterday.

I'm not having much luck getting my follow up booked.  I called to ask and they said they're waiting on appointments being released from the calendar.  I asked when they were for and how long it would take and I just got told to wait a while and if I haven't heard soon, give them another call.  So unspecific, just like they were with all my initial appts.  I will give it 2 days then phone the direct line to the appointments woman and explain why it's important I get an appointment before my period is due.  I'm not having my FET delayed just because of their stupid appointment system.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy that's ridiculous.... Don't understand what they mean and how they can do that to people.... "waiting on appts being released" Such a load of BS,!

Do u know when u start with a FET? Is it the beginning of end of your cycle?xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-That must be so frustrating xxxx

Gem-How on earth are you 6 weeks already lol.  Have you got a midwife appt booked in yet? (I know you were waiting on her to call you) x


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I think it starts after my period as I think I'll be having a natural FET.  I've read up and there's no real reason for me to do medicated FET, so as long as I'm seen by my period in July and that's agreed, I would have a transfer a few days after ovulation which would hopefully be late July/early August.  But if I don't get the appointment in time, that might not happen.  Leaving it a month will clash with my holidays and damned if I'm waiting until Sept/Oct.

The appointment release thing does my head in, they seem to only book appts so far ahead and then you just have to wait.  I'm going to speak to the appointments woman in a couple of days and explain that I want to be seen before AF is due, whether that's a cancellation or what.  If it doesn't work I'll try crying down the phone, that usually shifts them.  

I'm tempted to phone the direct line today but the receptionist spoke to her when I was on hold so she'll probably just get really irritated if I call today.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Afternoon ladies, thank god its friday (well for me at least). Hope you're all ok, i've missed tons by the looks of it!


----------



## GemH

Incy that's terrible. What do they actually mean appointments being released? How frustrating! You be forever ringing up if they carry on like that. You need it to be in your summer hols too. Next time you ring up tell them what for  

I know vicky it doesn't seem possible does it lol. Midwife rang me last week and said she is on holiday this week but on her return she will call me to book appointment. She told me to pick up a pregnancy pack from reception. Well I went in and got 1 and all the info & letters & paperwork I was like   haha. So hopefully I'll be booked in for after my scan. Xxx


----------



## incywincy

From what I could gather last year, they only allow bookings for a period of time a certain time before. If that makes sense? I'm concerned that it's the July bookings I'm waiting on now. Which cuts it fine for me. We'll see, I'll give them a minimum amount of time to contact me. 

My midwife appt was meant to be today but I forgot to cancel it. Oops! I suppose I should let them know, as hopefully I'll be booking in with them again in a few months. 

Gem I hope you get a booking soon, then they can get you a date for the 12 week scan! All the counting down doesn't stop!


----------



## kezza_1980

Easily done incy and im sure they will understand xx as for the clinc that is what happened to me originally had to wait for appointment to be released its stupid xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Glad they are calling you next week to book in x

Incy-I feel really guilty now as I was the one pestering you to book the appt xx


----------



## incywincy

Don't feel bad Vicky, I was going to do it anyway!  

Kezza, that's what they did to me in November too which is why I'm anxious as I remember what a drag that was.  So going to be more proactive this time. 

DW and I are going out for a meal tonight, there's some deals on at a few local Indians, yum!  Feel a bit bad on the kids because we're having 'clear out the freezer' meals this week but DW has decided to treat me.  I'll have to bring them some nice supper to make up for it.


----------



## GemH

Yum yum incy sounds lovely. Enjoy it xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Have a good evening incy! You deserve it!


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you had a nice night tonight Incy x


----------



## GemH

1st wave of morning sickness this morn.. Was choosing what to wear to work when I felt this nausea feeling.. Panicked I was gonna be sick so ran to bathroom and was just gagging into the toilet lol. Now I just feel yukky Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Gem big hugs xx you ok now xxx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I'm ok now. I was moaning the other day saying I haven't had no symptoms like morning sickness etc... Now I wish I hadn't of moaned  

How are you kezza? It's your weekend now aint it xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thats good to hear, when I was pregnant with my son I only had it twice so fingers crossed for a lol xx
Yes it my weekend but aa per usual no lie in and a million and one things to do xx


----------



## GemH

I hope so..lol. Aww I was going to say why haven't you had a lie in. Can't wait til Saturday so I can lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Sorry to hear about the nausea, very exciting, if icky x


----------



## GemH

Thank Vicky I know  Im starting to feel hungry all the time too but think that might be cos I'm just a pig   
Hope you are ok? Are you getting a little bump yet? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gemma when I was about 7 month pregnant I use to wake every morning without fail at 4:30  for a wee and a quick bite to eat lol xx


----------



## GemH

Haha kezza really. That's funny   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Really I never had cravings at all just used the excuse when I took a fancy for something xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gem, yea, little bump atm.  Can't wait to find out if boy/girl on saturday x  

Hope everyone else is keeping ok xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh not long vicky xx


----------



## GemH

Aww lovely.. Not long now. I'll be waiting for your update xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning all!

I had a lovely night out the other night.  We went to Red Hot Buffet in the end, and I ate so much!  I was determined to get my money's worth, buffets really bring out the miser in me!  We had a few cocktails afterwards but had to down the last one to get the train and there was no more room in my tummy, I was in so much pain walking to the train station.    I had wanted to go to RHB when I was pregnant but avoided it for food poisoning reasons, I know it's slight but didn't want to risk it, so I told DW we were going while I still could.

Felt quite flat today though.  I've been feeling guilty about being off work while I feel okay but it just hit me again this morning.  I decided to cheer myself up with housework, which is completely out of character for me but I couldn't stand the mess any more.  

I phoned the clinic today too, and I have a follow up for the 24th!  She was reluctant at first but I told her about needing to get in before my next period and suddenly an appt was available, funny that.  I don't even know if DW can make it, but I'm taking it regardless.  DW is having a big op on Monday and might not be well enough to travel on the 24th but I am going anyway, I will put her on speakerphone if the doctor wants to hear from her.

Gem, the nausea isn't nice but it's a good sign, that's the way I see it!  Hope it doesn't get too bad for you - enough for reassurance but not enough to wreck your day is just what's needed!

Vicky, aww, hope everything goes well tomorrow, can't wait to find out what you're having!

Kezza are you off today too?  Hope you're having a bit more of a relaxing day.  Tell those messy boys to do some chores!  Mine did his room last night, it was a stinking tip, and he came down and said 'I've found some coathangers under my bed, where should I put them?'  I just absentmindedly told him to put them on the table and when I've looked, there's SEVENTEEN.  No wonder we've had none to use!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy seventeen coat hangers my god, and yes im off had a little bit of a relax but my dad needed to go places   .
Great news on the appointment that will be here soon enough I still have not got my treatment plan lol x
Which red hot buffet did you go to xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - so pleased you managed to get an earlier appt!! Makes u wonder sometimes doesn't it as these appts always seem to miraculously appear!! 

Good luck tomorrow vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

Yes, it's funny how suddenly they appear!  I told her it would delay my treatment as agreed with the doctor, which was a bit of a stretch as he just said I could try again after first period, but we do what we have to do.

Kezza we went to the Liverpool one.  I think the Manc one is bigger but it was too far, Liverpool is closer for us.  Hope you get your treatment plan soon, do you have your injection teach booked yet?


----------



## kezza_1980

She told me not to book it until I have treatment plan and drugs x


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Hope you get your treatman plan though soon, have they said roughly how long it'll be?

Incy-Glad you got your follow up, and thats only just over a week away .  There is a Red Hot Buffet not too far from us (I live in Hemel, and it is in Milton Keynes) but we have never been yet, we keep meaning to try it

Bambi-You start down regging on Monday, yay!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok

Will try and get on here early afternoon tomorrow to report back from the scan x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello vicky they said upto 14 days which will be Monday, gd luck for tomorrow im gonna say another girl xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, if it doesn't come by Mon/Tues, phone up, you don't want to leave it until the last minute.  I don't think they send the drugs until you've got your plan, so to fit it all in might be a tight squeeze.

Vicky, RHB is good, lots of different stuff.  It's better on a Saturday, more variety but it was still full of all sorts, they have Indian, Mexican, Chinese, Japanse, Italian.  I tend to eat lots of seafood things when I go, I tried squid in thai green curry which was lovely.  The margherita was the best thing though, so long since I've had one!  I don't know how careful you're being with food but if you are, might be best to leave it until after your birth as they do keep things warm for a period of time.  

Getting the appointment has cheered me up a bit now, even if my cycle takes a while to restart at least I'll have a plan set in motion.  I've been testing with OPKs but they're coming up positive because the HCG is still present.  I think if it goes soon, I can OPK my ovulation then I'll know when my period is due, my luteal phase is very regular.  It makes me feel like I'm doing something too.


----------



## kezza_1980

Im more worried as im possibly moving in next few weeks could even be as early as next weekend xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh is that going ahead?  

If you're worried about not receiving post, I definitely recommend getting the postal redirection service set up.  If you're worried about doing IVF when moving, just get those big strapping lads to do all the hard stuff!  Hide the Xbox!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bit of both really lol it will be fine, she said drugs can be sent to my mums just in case its just me im a worrier lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-I am not being over cautious, but do tend to check the food standard rating of anywhere I go atm esp takeaways and buffets, and just checked and OMG it (the one nearest us)completely failed (like 0 out of 5) at inspection in January, I will defintely be staying away! Our local chinese buffet on the other hand got 5 of 5 , so happy to go there if you see what I mean

if anyone wants to take a look at anywhere they eat

http://ratings.food.gov.uk/


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, I sometimes check that site. When we moved house we started using the local chippy then I found that site and it had 0 out of 5 too, was gutted, it's the only chippy in walking distance. There's a buffet place in Liverpool which got shut down by inspectors, the pictures in the paper were vile. We walked past on weds and it was open with people going in, goodness knows why! 

Kezza, the drug company phones you the day or so before to arrange delivery with you, you agree a date and time slot, so you'll definitely know where is going. You have to pay up before they arrange drug delivery. 

Eta: And phew, the Liverpool one got 5/5!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah she said to ring as soon as my plan comes xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - yeh I start Monday. Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Hope all is well and u get to find out if team blue or pink xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all xx

Vicky gd luck for scan, cant wait for your update xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girlies.

Good luck today vicky... Can't wait to find out blue or pink  xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies, can I join in?!  I've spoken to one or two of you on other posts but have just been lurking in background on this one!

I'm doing egg share at Ninewells in Dundee & currently week & half into DR.  Baseline scan booked for 24th June.

 with scan today Vicky


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning gem how are you xx

Welcome bibbidi xx


----------



## GemH

Nausea kezza lol, today I just keep laying down that's the only time I feel better. Might be my excuse to be lazy alday   how are you doing? Still no plan through the post?

Welcome bibbidi.. How has the dr been for you? Hope your baseline scan goes well xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sorry your not feeling too good gem- try and think of it as a good sign. I'm sure you would be worrying if u didn't feel anything 

Hi bibbidi - hope DR is treating you well and not too many bad symptoms. Good luck for your baseline xx

Kezza - you working today? Anything nice planned for the weekend??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello bambi yes I have just finished working all day tomorrow though so nothing nice planned


----------



## Bibbidi

DR hasn't caused me any issues yet tbh.  I've had sore boobs for last week & period pains since about Wednesday but other than that nothing really.  I'm a little worried by lack of side effects having read what others have had?!


----------



## kezza_1980

I have it I have it my treatment plan whoop whoop xc


----------



## bambibaby12

Yessss kezza!!!! What does it say? Are u dates as you thought??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

There are no dates on it ? Just what powders for each of the days xx


----------



## incywincy

I would imagine dates will depend on when you get af? When are you expecting to go again? If my cycle goes according to plan, I'll be due around 6th July, with transfer likely around the 24th July I think. That all depends on whether af is delayed this month and if I can do natural fet too. 

Hi bibbidi, welcome. I don't recall many dr side effects myself. I think I had occasional headaches but I drank loads of water to prevent them. I was expecting a lot worse. My dw feared mood swings but I didn't get them. 

Vicky - hope the scan went okay, did you get to see its bits?!


----------



## kezza_1980

Well when I worked it out on an online calculator for short protocol if af behaves Ec would be around the week beginning 22nd x


----------



## Puglover1980

Still no news from Vicky?


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry ladies, was at in laws this afternoon, so just got to get back on (don't have a smart phone so FF doesnt work from mine)  

Its a BOY 

Welcome Bibbidi

Kezza-fab news hun, can you book in for injection appt soon? x


----------



## vickym1984

I hope it is ok to post the link here to the pics. Don't want to post the pics, as don't think we are allowed in these sections, but you can see if you click on the link

http://s179.photobucket.com/user/sweetersongttc/library/Baby%20Martin%202


----------



## kezza_1980

One of each vicky thats fab news team blue    xx and yes will book in monday when I ring to pay and arrange drugs is it normal to do alternative days of different amounts of the powder xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Beautiful pic vicky so clear xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congratulations vicky on your little boy! Bet that was amazing to see!!! Wow!! Great pictures too  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Phew, I was getting worried! Congrats *Vicky*. Of course, girls are better (!), but you've already got Hannah and it's lovely to have one of each. Really pleased it went well. Great pics. x


----------



## GemH

Eeekkk vicky how lovely, 1 of each. I bet you and hubby are chuffed. Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies xxx

Kezza-I didn't at first but as they were ending near the end of my stimms they alternating the amount in each one x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks for that vicky ...... im just wondering if its because im on short protocol xx


----------



## incywincy

Glad the scan went well vicky, Aww a little boy will be cute! Nice to get one of each. 

Kezza I've read b of other people doing that, seemed to be when they were being careful not to over stim. Perhaps going off your previous go they think you'll respond well so are being cautious. If your dates stay the same and my cycle behaves we'll be buddies!


----------



## kezza_1980

Ah right incy I not even googled about it so its possibly right xx be nice to cycle together xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - I will be around the same time too so would be good if we can all be on the 2ww together 

I stocked up on my alcohol free beers before, normally have Becks blue but some girls on other thread have mentioned Bavaria then my mate today said she discovered kopperbergs too & I've got the mixed berry one to try  was a bit weird cos the checkout person kinda gave me what I felt was a "knowing smile"..... Just wished I could have grinned back "knowing" I was pregnant  surely nobody else would be sad enough to buy alcohol free beers on a Saturday night


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive never tried them bambi you will have to let me know what there like xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Had one Bavaria, was ok but think I still prefer Becks blue. To me it just tastes like beer but obv not the effects  
Bloody DH is drinking which is making it even harder for me. Could murder a glass of red right now


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww poor you might give one a whirl if I ever get a thirst lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - my dosage was all over the place. I started on an alternating dose of 150iu and 75iu, this was then increased to 150iu each day, then upped to alternating between 225iu and 150iu, then up to 225iu each day, then back down to 150iu the day before trigger. It's quite normal. Because of my high AMH/high antral follicle count/PCOS they were very worried about over-stimming me/OHSS, so started me off very slowly. I was on the long protocol. I ended up stimming for 16 days, which was frustrating at the time (progress was fairly slow, especially at the beginning) but was definitely the safest way and clearly had no ill effects for me. Your dosage will be tailored to you and will be altered as you go along depending on how you respond. I'm looking forward to following your cycle! x


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww thanks pug lover it makes sense now   and my cycle will soon be starting .... cant believe bambi is  starting monday xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hmmm I know kezza and it's said with baited breath... I know that it's still a long way to go from that first jab. Just gonna try and relax and not freak out every 2 mins about it this time  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well were all here if you do, also time will fly especially once I start you know its not much longer xx


----------



## vickym1984

We are all here for you to freak out to if you need to though Bambi xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thank you ladies  will try and not be a head case tho 

Actually feeling relaxed about it right now. Not giddy giddy whereas last time I was so excited and then I think that made it worse, I'd built everything up that much and was so convinced it was going to work it was just such a shock when it didn't. But this time, don't think I will be going into it as naive etc so hopefully will just be able to go with the flow??  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Exactly how I waa last time bambi xx


----------



## bambibaby12

We will get there hunny!! Just hate that we have to go thru this! Can the big man up there not see how much we all want this and let us have that little bit of joy. Instead he lets all the Jeremy Kyle brigade have one night stands and pop um out left right n centre... Still never worked out how that can happen... I keep saying to DH, maybe we should pretend we don't know each other and have a "one night stand" and then maybe I would just get pregnant  xx


----------



## GemH

I can't wait for you girls to start. After your dr bambi will it make you closer to kezza cycle if she starts July? And then there's Incy. Nice for you all to be able to do it together xx

Does anyone know how I can stop this nausea? I haven't been sick but feel it from the moment I open my eyes & get up to the time I go to bed. Only seems to help if I lay down. I know it's a good sign, so I'm happy to have it. Someone said eat a couple of dry crackers before getting out of bed. I might try that. It's horrible just feeling like you've been on a roller coaster & your belly is everywhere lol. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know gem, be good to have some people from this thread to cycle with 

Sorry though, can't help you with any nausea tips xx


----------



## GemH

I take that back...just been sick lol. 

Yeah will be nice for you. Them beers you were talking about too sounds good lol, I used to love a beer now and again, maybe I'll have to try them. Still trying to keep it a secret so may help if I've got any parties to go to lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yup that's what I'm worried about, going to my SILs for dinner next weekend and she is ALWAYS banging on at me bout when I'm gonna have kids, cos I wasn't drinking over Xmas due to ivf she kept winking at me as she went to get me another schloer.... Then didn't see her til we got back from aus, think she got the shock of her life when I wasnt there with a bump! 
Will be taking my becks blues next week and just hope she just thinks this is normal beer... Can't be arsed with any questions.

How's ur dog doing anyway?? Any pups yet?xx


----------



## GemH

I know what you mean with the questions & stuff. Just can't be bothered with it.

Well still no pups   She's huge though & poor girl just wobbles along when I take them out. I thought she would of had them by now, but then I thought maybe shes having a phantom pregnancy as there quite common, I just dont know lol. I was hoping if she is she would have them over the weekend, as I have work all week. Xx


----------



## incywincy

Can you not get the very to see what's going on Gem? Mind, I would imagine that world be quite pricey. Perhaps when you have your scan you can take her along and ask them to check her!  

I've never tried alcohol free beer, think I had one of the koppaberg ones once, but thought it tasted to much like pop to justify the price. I was enjoying appletiser when I was out a few weeks ago but it bugs me that it's so dear. 

Gem, apparently eating before you get up helps regulate your blood sugar which prevents nausea. I started carrying bags of quavers around, they would help me when it started. 

Bambi I know what you mean about feeling different second time around. I knew there were risks last time but I was so desperate to start that I barely focused on what I'd do if it didn't work out. Already this time I'm feeling more apprehensive about it, think this experience will make me a lot more cautious from one stage to the next. Hope it works for us all tho.


----------



## GemH

The vets want £120 just to scan her   My scans cheaper than hers lol. Haha yeah shall I take her with me next week & ask if they can do her too  

I read somewhere eatting a couple crackers in bed before you get up.. Might have to try it xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - completely agree with how you're feeling, it's awful isn't it. I think also last time id spent that long reading stories on here and so with me having no known infertility issues I honestly thought it would all go well etc, think the first blow was the low egg number I got which hit me hard then it all went downhill from there. 
Least I know how my body responds this time so hoping it won't be as much a shock this time.

In some ways I think we will handle it better this time round, don't think my stress levels will be as high, (well aside from when we hand over payment  )


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I think that was it with me Bambi, no known fertility issues so I thought I had a really good chance.  As it happens I did, just the embryo decided not to work!  The next one isn't quite so good quality but I've read of borderline embryos making it to live births so it can't always be predicted.  I think I'll be a bit more stressed actually, but not in a good way, just in an anxious way.  I'm going to try not to though, and with a natural FET (hopefully), my overall wellbeing should be better.  

Gem, that is so expensive.  Yeah, just take her and when the scanner's not looking quickly switch places with her, they'll never notice.    It's a shame you can't take her to a baby scanning place, you can get packages for half that price!  Guess you'll just have to wait and see what happens.  You'll just come home from work one day and find a nice bloody mess under the kitchen table.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - well I'll be praying for you that this one sticks and yes I've heard plenty of people that get healthy babies from lesser quality embies so there isn't any reason this wont work for you. Least u know you can get pregnant so that's one hurdle out of the way. Just try and stay calm and take each day as it comes xx


----------



## incywincy

Yes, I try to focus on that, I know my body can make a pregnancy which is a really positive thing to know.  I do get concerned that the next embryo is made of the same genetic material but apparently that's not relevant.  Still doesn't stop me being concerned.  

I hope things go well for you too, you've made so many good changes based on your last cycle so that should work in your favour.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Afternoon ladies  

Gem hope your morning sickness eases or at least gives you a bit of an easier time with it.

Kezza fantastic news, can't believe it so soon already.

Bambi good luck for tomorrow.

Incy good luck for your next go too. 

Puglover i cant remember if i said congrats or not so congrats just in case  

Vicky yay blue bubble, awesome 

Hi everyone else and hope you're all ok. 

Been a mad week again. My AMH blood was a success this time, the phlebotomist at the hospital df rung took it without question.. must have just been a jobsworth i spoke to at the gp's. Results came back at 25.8 so im well chuffed with that. Finally signed and paid, had my viral bloods taken and have to take Df back tomorrow to see the phlebotomist.. the nurse only managed to get fresh air out of his arm... long story but all good now. Just waiting to find out if i've been accepted to share or not now.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kaitlyn* - thanks! That's a great AMH. You're sure to get a good number of eggs. x


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn, fingers crossed for you hun. Great AMH xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn thanks hun its flying by now  and wow great AMH hun fingers crossed for you now xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls hope everyone has a good Monday. Well as good as a Monday can be   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Good luck with starting down reg today, can't remember if you are  jabbing or sniffing?


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning gem im good you xx

Bambi good luck xx


----------



## incywincy

Kaitlyn, thank goodness the AMH finally worked!  Sounds like a good number, if they were just waiting on that result I think you'll have no problems getting accepted onto the scheme.  Do you know how long the matching process takes at your clinic?  I hope it's not too long & you can start soon.

Bambi, yay for DR day!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

I'm okay, just started my miserable porridge and salad eating again in a bid to get some of this blubber shifted back off.  Going healthy food shopping and will be taking the dog on a very long brisk walk too.  Though she is being strange, her tummy is making loud gurgling noises and she's not eating but she doesn't need to go out in the garden either, I think she's going to be ill later, keeping the back door open all day as a precaution.


----------



## GemH

I'm fine thank you kezza x

Ooh yeah bambi, good luck hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh incy hope she is ok hun  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope your dog is ok Incy xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh she'll be fine, it's probably the remnants of a sock making it's way out.  I do my best to avoid that happening but with messy teenagers she's always got some access to smelly socks!  As long as she makes it out the back door and avoids the carpet.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol she sounds like mine eats anything lol x


----------



## incywincy

Haha yeah, my staffy cross used to like knickers from the wash basket. This one prefers socks but actually eats them, the other at least would just chew.


----------



## Hmd1987

Well that is the blood test done, nurse said results would be back in about a week and then hopefully they can get on with matching me.

New clinic is really really nice, only took 10mins off the motorway so really easy to get to


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd great news fingers crossed there back sooner but a week is not long xx


----------



## GemH

I think my little dog is in labour. Dh is at home and rang me to say she's panting & moaning.. So I can only leave work about 3ish.. But I'm dying to get home to her. My poor little baby. I'll let you all know what happens. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww gem is DH able to stay all day with her xx

I have paid and my meds are coming Wednesday xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah his off work today. But I rang my mum & she said she will go round and help as Dh is panicking abit lol. 

Yayy about meds kezza. Not long now. It will seem more real having them delivered xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I feel excited just for ordering them lol xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks girls, From what the ES co-ordinator told me on the phone shes still waiting for all of my test results. No idea how long it takes to match either so i'm sitting on my hands at the moment. Gotta go up there today to take df's photo ID, if i see her i might have to bug her a little lol.  

Kezza yay, they'll be with you soon  

Incy hope the dogs ok. I think it must be a staffy thing as ours has a fondness for socks too, managed to stop her stealing the good ones out of the washing by tying a knot in the old pairs and letting her have them.. luckily she just pulls them the shreds and doesn't actually eat them 

Oooh Gem PUPPIES!!! Good luck with her and tell your Dh its his practice lol.

Hmd fantastic news   Fx its a quick match.

Hi everyone else and good luck today Bambi


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn sounds like a plan hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - Awwh that will be lovely to get home to... Can imagine DH... Mine would be useless haha! We all want photos ASAP 

Kezza - I've just paid for my drugs today too, hurts a little doesn't it... Although not as expensive as last time cos still had one vial of menopur left so only £600 today. It's the next payday that's going to make my eyes water 
Had to move my EC date back to mon 22nd July cos of my holiday, they didn't want to not be able to see me fr 10 days and with me being on higher drug dose so looks like we will deffo be EC buddies now  xx

Incy - my healthy eating has started too. Not feeling too bad yet cos been busy all morning, it's the evenings that I fnd worse after we've eaten dinner. Always fancy something sweet then  

Vicky - how are you.? Hope that little boy is behaving himself on board the mother ship 

Kaitlyn - hope they blooming get u sorted soon, seems like you've been waiting ages on one thing or another now... We need to get you started and cycling with us  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi looks like we will be I cant wait xx what dose are you on xx


----------



## bambibaby12

300 which I should have been on last cycle but at baseline she said I had alot of antrals so they thought I'd respond well on 225 hence why I've now got one vial still left.   I get more eggs this time!!

What about u? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im going to be on 300 and 225  on alternative days xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh lots going on!

Kezza, yay for the drugs coming!  Are you any further forward with moving house?  Hope it doesn't clash with IVF.

Gem, aww, puppies!! I'm sure between your mum and DH she'll be fine, you must post pictures of them.

HMD, that's good, results shouldn't take too long then.  Hope your matching process is quick.

Kaitlyn, shame they didn't give you an indication.  But then, the clinic's idea of timeframes often seems different to reality.  So not always helpful.  I found it more useful to find out what other people had experienced rather than going off what the clinic told me.  Definitely try a little nagging though!

Bambi, I think it's because I'm off, it's easier to eat healthily when I'm at work and busy.  Plus we had takeaway pizza last night and there's loads of leftovers lurking around tempting me.  The kids took some for packed lunch (they love leftover pizza days!) and there's still loads left.

Vicky, hope you're well!

I think my dog's okay really.  She's still snubbing her food which she did yesterday, snubbed a fresh bowl this morning, but tried greeding my tuna and the jelly I've just made for the kids.  So she's keen to eat but not keen to eat her food.  So she can just go hungry!  I'm not giving in to her, only to have her learn that she can get something nicer by refusing her food, that's what my mother in law did and now her dog only eats proper chicken and fish fillets.


----------



## kezza_1980

We should be in just before I start hopefully lol we handed in our documents today so they said takes a week to credit check but they did say its normally quicker  so hopefully be in by end of next week xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh that's good.  I know you won't want to say exactly on here but you said you were thinking of moving halfway between two cities, is that what you've ended up doing?

I never want to move again.  We bought this house with the intention of staying here forever.  Packing everything up took months and months, with numerous trips to the tip.  There was junk of mine, my dw's and her ex's everywhere.  Not to mention all the crap the kids had accumulated.  I don't envy you!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Having a wobble at the min, still no news and apparently she'll call me when she gets the results (I think shes getting annoyed with me already and i've only asked her once, she came out of the room she was in and disappeared into another before i could draw breath)I've left a message with reception though that i want to know whats happening. Phoned the 11th of feb to start again and still don't feel like im any further along. I can see it being september/october at this rate before i hit EC. Were paying for NHS waiting times  Haven't seen Dr Raj in over 12 months..  Seeing the pregnant ready to poppers and waddlers standing outside the hospital ******* it and the ones who you know have got a trail of other kids at home and they're living off the system drives me mental! Got df's bloods done now, pushed his wheelchair into the room and the Phlebby asked who was having the blood test then pointed to the door, looked at me and said patients only! How very polite  
NHS special at its very best eh 
Sorry girls my PMA has emigrated i think  Trying to hold it together though, honestly.

Incy you've got a sneaky clever doggy there lol. Not smart enough though by the sounds of it.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy that will be when we come to buy my son has his other gcse next year so would not want to uproot just yet xx

Kaitlyn  I was the same but just remember your paying for a service and also she will be use to it xx


----------



## Bibbidi

incywincy said:


> Hi bibbidi, welcome. I don't recall many dr side effects myself. I think I had occasional headaches but I drank loads of water to prevent them. I was expecting a lot worse. My dw feared mood swings but I didn't get them.


Phew - I was worried DR maybe wasn't working! I had read about the headaches so have been drinking non-stop. I had a bit of an emotional meltdown on Wednesday but I don't think I'm suffering mood swings - DH might disagree with that though! Had a bit of uncomfortable night last night - hot & sweaty one minute & shivery the next. AF arrived this morning & I've been on an almost constant hot flush since!

Vicky - congrats on baby boy news.

Kezza - great news that plan arrived & that's drugs all ordered. Good luck with move when it comes too.

Kaitlyn - I found that with my clinic whenever I chased suddenly my results were 'just in' and the like so nag, phone & keep on top of them & don't feel bad about it. It's their job & as kezza says you're paying for a service.

Hmd - hope you're matched quickly.

Bambi - hope the first day of DR is going well.

Incy & Gem - hope you're respective doggies are OK.

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-what bloods are they waiting on? all of them? The CF/CMV etc screening ones take around 3 weeks to come back. Were they part of the ones they needed again after the problem with the prev blood sample? xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

With it being an NHS hospital I'm scared that me nagging will just get me bumped further down the list, am i just being paranoid?

Vicky its the CF/CMV ones and they were taken 5 weeks ago today. I think thats part of whats bugging me, surely they should be back by now. The problem blood sample was one I did without the hospital having any input.

Af is here too just to add to my mental moods lol.


----------



## incywincy

Kaitlyn, logically toy are paying AND you are donating to someone else so you are affecting 2 treatment outcomes so I don't think you will get bumped down the list. Illogically, when I was waiting and nagging I felt like I risked that too. We can tell you it'll be fine, but you'll still worry about it anyway! 

The bumps get me down too. I did my weekly shopping at lunchtime instead of in the evening today and it was full of tiny babies and bumps, really cuts to the quick. I can handle older babies and toddlers but newborns and bumps are hard to see. It's one thing I'm really dreading about going back to work too though, there's two bumps and I had been looking at them thinking, I'll be showing like that soon, so think that's going to be tough. 

Sometimes it feels like you're never going to get there.


----------



## sarahj19811

Hi Girls

Soz not been on for a while, things have been manic, feels like hubby has been constantly at work n been decorating.

Bambi - I c from your sig u started DR 2dat, fab news but stay pos hunny all cycles r dif n they have changed things x

Incy - How r u feeling hun? dont worry about work u need 2 give urself time to grieve n rest, work will stil b there when ur feeling up 2 it x

Puglover - Huge congrats on ur BFP x

Hmd - Hope they find a match quickly 4 u x

Kaitlyn - Dont worry about bugging them, they r paid 2 be bugged lol .. Get the PMA goin again x

Bibbibi - Welcome hunny x

AFM - Its been 4 wks 2moro since they started looking 4 a match n ive heard nothing, dont know whether to email or not, the last email kind of deflated me when she basically said people wait 1-2 months 4 a match but cuz i have dark hair,dark eyes i may wait longer n im not a very patient person n after everything we have been through i just wanna get going so in the meantime i have contacted hammersmith about the trial that Incy was talking about and we have an apt on Thursday with the doc so we can see what its all about and discuss our options xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello sarah I use to email once a week id just drop them an email see where you are on list xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah Sarah, I'd email them too.  I tried not to email too often but think it ended up being once every week or two.  Good luck with the Hammersmith thing, it might work out better for you.  I don't think I'm going to end up doing it as they're finishing it up soon and they said I'd have to wait 3 cycles after the miscarriage and that would possibly make me too late to join the trial.  I don't mind though, it just rules it out and it wasn't really going to be any cheaper an option by the time I bought donor sperm from abroad then factored in all the travelling costs.  

I'm not doing too badly, feeling generally okay in myself most of the time.  My sick note runs out tomorrow but I'm going back to the doctors, just can't seem to get my head placed for work.  It's okay when I'm just at home with DW but the thought of going in and finding the patience to deal with teenagers seems a bit beyond me just yet.  They'll survive without me, they don't even have to cover most of my lessons, the kids just go back to mainstream so I'm not putting anyone out.  The kids might miss out on a bit of extra maths and english, but hell, like it sticks in their heads anyway.


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-I used to email once a week, so def email them, you may get some good news you never know x

Kaitlyn-I hope they get this sorted asap for you  

Incy-Defintely take of all the time you need.  One thing I will always say now is never put your work over your physical or mental health/well being, no one ever thanks you for it. Sounds quite cynical but after the muck I put up with from employers before I am so glad I am self employed now


----------



## incywincy

I agree Vicky, I've seen it with other people I work with where it's just taken for granted that they come in when they're ill or struggling with something.  No-one thanks you for doing it, and a few weeks in the grand scheme of things is nothing.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep I agree too bend over backwards for nothing xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Hi Girls

I sent es co an email late last night n not heard anything back as yet. x


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah send it again in morning xx


----------



## incywincy

Sarah, listen to Kezza she's the expert at nagging emails!  

Kezza yeah, I could go into a massive rant here, but it's like bending over backwards is the expected level of effort sometimes.

I am so unfit, I took the dog for one of our long brisk routes that I haven't been on in ages and it knackered me out!  Though it was stiflingly warm too, that kind of clammy non-sunny heat.  But it earned me some lovely calories on MyFitnessPal so all good.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hello girls...

How is everybody doing?? I'm bloody starving, trying to be really good food wise and the first few days always kill me. Doesn't help that waiting on shopping delivery, cupboards etc are bare so just had 2 cup a soups today. Need my fruit fix! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - that's just what I've done, thing is I walk at least 5-8 miles a day with the dog and it never gets any easier... Still always end up more tired than the dog.. Although he's lay here now snoring away


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hi ladies. 

I know you're right about bugging them, I just need to smack my brain back into gear. DF wants to ring tomorrow to see if she got the message we left lol. If i've heard nothing by friday i'm gonna put my big girl pants on and ring her. Would be so much easier if i could email her but funnily enough no email addy.

4 weeks already Sarah sheesh, i'm dark hair and eyes too. I never thought It would make that much of a difference, sounds like more blue/blond folks have problems but it just doesn't figure out to me. 

Incy only go back when you're ready! I made the mistake of going back before xmas with a back injury that wasn't healed now im on 'report' because of my absence because of it (different situation completely i know but it just goes to show they don't think anything of you for trying your best). Its too much for them them so say thank you or well done if its nothing to do with their profits


----------



## incywincy

Wow bambi, I don't go that far! She's happy enough with a shorter one than that but I'm going to keep up the long ones for now. I've struggled today because I didn't have time for breakfast so I was really flagging in the afternoon, but it meant I had calories for chicken kiev for tea! 

Kaitlyn, let df do it! If he's offering you might as well! I never liked nagging, I'm to polite don't like putting people out which is why I did it all by email. Not sure how much I could have done by phone! 

I think the dark vs blond & blue is because blond and blue is more rare. But then you'd think that there'd be less recipients that colouring too. I'm dark and my clinic matched me in the standard time so I suppose it depends on what they've got waiting. Must be worse for redheads and ethnic minorities to get matched.


----------



## kezza_1980

I can't help being an expert incy its working in customer service lol xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kaitlyn - yh its been 4 wks 2day but not all clinics r the same so hopefully urs wont take so long, thats y we r looking at other options aswell.

Incy - I know what u mean, u would think as dark characs r more common there would be more people with dark characs waiting but we shall c.

I did hear back off the es co and she said no news yet but they r trying and hopefully wont take much longer so its just a waiting game, DH was concerned that if we go with the trial and it doesnt work we cant go back 2 that clinic but as ive said they have to understand how hard it is especially when i was advised 2 wait 3 cycles after the ectopic and this will be my 3rd cycle so its getting 2 the point where i just wanna get going n at the end of the day there r other clinics x


----------



## incywincy

Sarah if the trial doesn't work they give you a free ivf cycle so you've got another chance. Then if that doesn't work you could try another clinic, if you're near London you've got a few options. Just a thought, but I think if you've come this far it's probably not going to be that much longer. Easy for me to say though, I remember that waiting endlessly thing and you start thinking of all the options you could try. 

I hope you get a suitable response soon. I know they're busy but I don't think they realise how hard the wait is.


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - I didnt realise they give u another cycle, how did u find that out as ive been on the site n i aint found that bit?
Yh i was kind of in 2 minds as we have already paid the Hfea fee and done all the gp forms etc but im not getting good feelings but i spoke 2 the guy who u email n he says depending on if the doc needs 2 do certain i may be able 2 start on this cycle but if she needs other tests then it will be next cycle so thats another 6ish wks away so that will be 10 wks 2 look for a recipient and obviously we would choose clinic and not trial but the apt on Thursday is not a definate go for as we may not be accepted or we may decide not to go it x


----------



## incywincy

I thought I'd seen about the extra go on their site but I definitely read about it on a forum discussion of people going through the trial now. That makes it quite a good deal. 

Hopefully the appt on Thurs will be positive and you can get going soon. 

I meant to say earlier - gem hasn't been on today, wonder what happened with the puppies? Perhaps she is too busy cooing over them to bother with us!


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning all 

Hope everybody is ok? Been up since bloomin 5 this morning, pooch decided he wanted early morning snuggles  no, he was scratching at door wanting to go out, course DH would never wake up! Thought I may as well let him back upstairs and he's now flat out on the bed with us.... (The dog not DH  ) 

Gem - are there puppies about yet?? xx

Incy - did u manage to get signed off for another week? Hope ur ok 

Morning to everybody else, it's hump day.... Or for kezza, the end of the week  
Have a good day everybody xx


----------



## GemH

Hi girls sorry not been on much. Had a stressful 2 days. She only gave birth to 1 pup. Taking her to the vets today to check everything is ok. She tried to attack the poor thing leaving bite marks. So we are having to bottle feed it every 2 hours & as u can imagine its taking its toll with having work aswell. I called in sick yesterday but I'm back today.
We managed to get her to feed him herself during the day but we do nights. Can't leave her alone with him in case she's too rough. I think she's trying to pick him up to clean him but goes too hard & it makes him bleed so need to have someone around all the time.

So I hope everyone are getting on ok, and you are all well. I might not be around as much as usual. I'm absolutely knackered. Poor Dh let me sleep and done the pup last night, his tired too. You get her crying all night aswell.. Ahhhh driving me crazy lol.

Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh no gem, that sounds like a nightmare! Congrats tho on a healthy little puppy. Take It easy in work today luvvie


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Bambi let me tell you im so glad its the end of the week aswell lol xx

Gem congratulations on the puppy,  how old is your dog? Least shes getting you trained up for night feeds, just a shame you have work xxx

Hope everyone else is ok, my meds are due today having them sent to my mums with us moving soon , (hopefully) dont want to keep moving them xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem congrats on the pup! Hopefully soon she'll get the hang of looking after him. Like kezza says, it's giving you a nice taste of night feeds haha! Hope your girl is all well when the vet sees her - is one pup usual? And are you keeping him?

Bambi, mine likes to sleep on the bed but she's the size of a standard poodle so it's a bit of a squeeze! We tolerate her for cuddles but to get some leg space she gets booted off after a bit. She's not happy at the moment because dw just had her gallbladder removed and is very sore so the dog can't jump on her for cuddles. 

This is like the dog lovers thread at times, haha! 

Kezza, yay for the meds! Will you be going over to look at it all? I still have my box with leftover needles in. I almost miss all the jabbing sometimes, just the excitement of what it all meant. 

I am off for another week, I'll probably go back next week I don't feel I can ask for more time. It must be playing on my mind because I woke from a dream where I was stuck in an exam room with one of the pregnant teachers and couldn't avoid her.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I prob will go everyday to check on them lol sad like that me lol x yes my dog same although he sleeps with son not us lol hope your ok after you dream xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello ladies my meds have arrived its all starting to feel real now xx


----------



## incywincy

Yay! Won't be long now! 

I'm okay, it just stuck with me a bit this morning. Just goes to show how you think of things even when you don't realise it.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I know Its not nice xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Yay for meds Kezza  

Incy its your subconscious, hopefully no more dreams like that.. i hate the vivid ones. 

Ooooh a puppy Gem Thats fantastic. Hope mumma gest used to having him/her around soon and you can all get some sleep  

Sarah i really hope that its not much longer for you! 

Well I currently look like i've been a few rounds with Mike Tyson... eyes are bloodshot, puffy and my nose hurts! Hafever is kicking my butt so hard I got sent home from work 2 hours early! Damn you pollen! DF phoned the clinic and bugged them lol, It worked though as she's just rung me back  Yes I'm accepted   I just need to let her know on my next cd1 which i'm praying comes before the 20th of july otherwise it will be august! Time to get the cbfm out and find out when im peaking lol. Sods law the witch arrived saturday... she could have held off another week lol. 

Thank you for the kicks up the bum girls...   I'm my own worst enemy when i'm low.


----------



## incywincy

Kaitlyn, that's fantastic! Hoping for a short cycle for you so the next one arrives soon! Another one going in July, seems to be a lucky month on here, fingers crossed anyway. 

I've been trying to test out my hcg and spot ovulation using opks and it's confusing. I know this cycle won't be normal but still! I've been getting lines half the strength of the control, then on Monday, cd10,I got a really strong line, a normal one yesterday and a virtually non existent one today. I don't know if Monday was an abnormality or ovulation, but that's quite early. I suppose I won't know for sure until af arrives really. I'm still spotting from the mc so goodness knows what's going on, part of me is worried that there's still 'products' in there, hoping not and my cycle will just go normal soon.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

It could well be that you've O'd again Incy. Seen a few girls in another group catch right after a loss and they had similar opks to what you've described. Hoping your cycles level out quick and you can go again!

If we do all end up cycling together or at least close-ish that would be awesome! on the pill for me birthday lol Happy birthday to me


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn thanks hun and fab news on being accepted fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hooray for all the drugs *Kezza*! This sh*t just got real!


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - yh i had nose on a few forums last night and i have read the same, as 4 ur ov u probably did hun, as u were pg its still classed the same as a full term pgcy as when u get pg ur body shuts down 2 all the reproduction stuff so as soon as ur bodys kicked back in its realeased an egg so i would take a note on mondays date and c if ur af comes in 2 wks x

Gem - Glad ur puppys ok and sorry 2 having 2 keep an eye on her, they say its hard with there 1st x

Kezza - Yay 4 meds..always more real when u got them xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I always come on 15 days after ovulation so will be interesting to s. Was just surprised as still getting hcg readings up to that point, didn't have any days between getting hcg readings and a high opk. And it's earlier than a normal ovulation. But I'll keep taking the tests, in case something shows up later. Might have just been a strange high hcg and ov will happen now they've gone negative. I was hoping to have a clear ov because I know when I'm due after that. 

Kaitlyn, when do you start the pill? 

Right off for my dog walk, only just squeezing it in tonight!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

15 days for me too Incy, it's the only thing I know is consistent lol. Im guessing next cycle as I haven't got anything yet drug/pill wise.

DF wants to burn the personal details stuff we've accumulated and I'm dreading going out there. Anyone got a hazmat suit they wont want lol.


----------



## kezza_1980

Puglover just made me lol bless ya and thank you xx

Sarah thank you too hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Afternoon ladies  well my drugs teach is all booked for the 3rd xx


----------



## vickym1984

Great news Kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

One more step there, Kezza!  Have you much in store for your 'weekend'?

I'm bored, stuck in the house with DW who is recovering.  Well, she wouldn't mind if I went out, but it's boring going out by myself!  I'll take the dog out in a bit, perhaps pop to Morrisons.  Living the high life.  I'm not bored enough to think of going to work though.  

Vicky, how's things?

Kaitlyn, think they start the pill on day 1 or 2 don't they?  Hopefully not too long for you anyway.  It's funny about the 15 days, my cycle lengths vary but that's because the ovulation date varies, but that luteal phase is spot on every month.  It's great really, I can use cheap OPKs to predict it, I sometimes do it even when I don't need to for TTC, just do it so I know when I'll be on. 

Wonder how Gem's pup is doing.


----------



## kezza_1980

It is incy, im not doing much today incy its DH birthday but he working so im stil in my pjs at mo lol, im running my dad about in morning and then shopping tomorrow afternoon great day for longest day of the year I hate bloody shopping lol, on a plus note thrre letting us sign consent forms at teach with DH working shifts xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad you've got the teach booked in kezza!!

Hullllooooooo everybody else, the wknd is beckoning  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Kezza thats double fantastic!  

Incy i haven't the faintest idea, I guess i'll soon find out. Yes that sounds just like my cycle.. only use cbfm now to find out when im due on lol.

Hayfever is giving me a break today thank god! Been up sorting MIL's garden out a bit and only got a slight tickle, the humidity must be keeping the pollen down yay lol. Halfway through the weekend for me too.

Hope everyones ok


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks kaitlyn my dad was bad yesterday with hay fever but fine today xx


----------



## GemH

Hiya ladies  How are you all? My little dog has bonded with her pup & now won't leave him alone, feeding cleaning & carrying him around lol. I'm happy about it. Got a better nights sleep. Just so so knackered still though. Got my scan Saturday and I'm actually not looking forward to it. I'm scared.

How is everyone else?

I've missed quite a lot of chat. 

Hope all is well with everyone xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad to hear all is well gem, just relax about your scan, you'll be fine I'm sure.

Have u named the pup yet??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello gem,  glad to see your gorgeous dog as bonded well and you have slept ok I am good thank you  please don't worry about the scan hun its going to be fine


----------



## GemH

Thank you darlings  I'll try not to. Just hope it's happy news I'm updating you with.

I'll change my profile pic to the pup so you can see him.

How are you getting on with dr bambi? Hope it's going well.x

Glad to see you got your appointment booked for 3rd kezza.. Exciting. It will soon be here x


----------



## bambibaby12

Omg he's tiny!! Are u going to keep him?? 

Yeh alls fine with me, only on day 4 so very early days at the moment xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww gem he is gorgeous little boy xx and it will be good news double trouble maybe lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Awwww that pup! Gorgeous. x


----------



## incywincy

Aww gem, he's so cute! Glad she's taken over now. I know it's instinct but I always think animals must just be all 'omg, what the hell is going on here?!' when they have babies! It's not like they get told what to expect. 

Good luck for your scan on Saturday, can't wait to s how many are in there! 

I've had a very lazy day, but my sister in law keeps coming over, so we end up sitting around with her. I'm not good with impromptu visits, like arranged things. Starting to dread the thought of going back to work now, I know I shouldn't, it's nearly the summer hols anyway!


----------



## sarahj19811

Hi Girls

Gem - Glad mommy n puppy doin well and gettin along well.

AFM - Fab news, I have been matched!!!!!!!!    Really strange as we hadnt long set out 4 our trial apt when she called so naturally we cancelled the apt and turned back, it must be fate.. I have always believed that everything happens 4 a reason and her calling 2day b4 we got 2 apt was defo the reason.
Only draw back is we wont we starting until September, possibly October as the recipient cant start straight away and CRM r closing their labs in September for 3/4 wks so if we started on next cycle EC would probably fall in September and they cant do it, I will more than likely strat the pill in September as they r still doin meds n scans, the wait was a little daunting at 1st but it only a few months and after what we have been through since April last yr a few months is nothing..now i can get excited YAYYYYYYYY lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Sarah xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Brilliant *Sarah*. Congrats!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

So much good news today  

Sarah thats brilliant!

Gem fantastic mumma dog is doing her thing now.. bless her. Good luck for scan too!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Excellent news sarah, so pleased for you!! xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations sarah xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Kaitlyn.

Congrats Sarah. Bet you are excited now. When CRM matched me I was dancing around the room lol. Didn't realise they are closing in sept though. Best of luck to you.

Hi to everyone else... Enjoy your Fridays xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I'm going over to see my grandparents on Angelsey today and staying tonight, there's no mobile/Internet there so won't be able to wish u good luck tomo..... So good luck for your scan, everything is going to be fine. Should be able to pop on tomo evening at some point although at dreaded SILs for dinner & she always bombards me with questions about "when I'm going to have kids", no doubt me not drinking will send her into a frenzy 

What time is your scan? Will be thinking of u xx


----------



## GemH

Aww thank you bambi.. I hope you have a lovely time at your grandparents. Poor you having to put up with SIL asking you all them questions   I hope she won't be too bad, do she ever question your Dh? Feel for you. My scans at 1.30. I'm nervous as hell. Actually makes me feels sick thinking about it. It's like I don't even want to have it lol. Strange feeling. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Well she kinda directs the question to us both but looks at me, also then DH looks at me cos he doesn't really know what to say.... Gonna take some Becks blue anyway and hope she doesn't notice. She will think it's weird I'm sure cos I only drink red wine normally. Also the dilemma is when were leaving and I jump in my car instead of ordering our usual taxi.., will see ring the boys in blue on us  xx

I can understand how u must feel about your scan, it's almost like testing at the end of your 2ww, you kinda don't want up burst the bubble of being pregnant... But you are and pregnant you'll stay!! You'll be fine chiccy xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Hope your cycles stay normal so you know what you are doing with getting started again x

Bambi-Do you have to wait for your a/f before you book in your baseline/supressed scan, or have you got a date already?

Kezza-Not long till the 3rd really, hope time goes quick for you

Kaitlyn-Hope things go straight forward here for you

Gem-Lovely pup.  Good luck for your scan tomrorrow

Puglover-What date is your first scan hun?

Afm-Not much to report here, busy trying to get a lot of my work (self employed book  keeper) organised so the hand over is smooth to the lady I am outsourcing it to  when I go on maternity in around 11 weeks time (coming around fast). She will be  doing little bits and pieces in July/August so she gets used to it.  Been  feeling baby every now and again with little movements, think he did a full 360  in my tummy last night, was laying in bed and gave my lower belly and prod a bit  and it felt like it was completely flipping over.  Can't wait till I can  start feeling more kicks, can't remember when it was last time, need to go  looking at old posts to check.


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning vicky, amazing that you can feel the baby! I bet that's the strangest feeling ever, although you know what to expect cos of Hannah I bet it's still weird knowing u have a little baby growing in there.
Yeh I have my baseline booked but can't start stimms until 9th July cos I go on holiday on 10th so clinic didn't want to not be able to see me for 10 days. Had to move EC from Friday 19th to mon 22nd but least I have a week of relaxing in the sun during stimms, hopefully that will make the follies grow nicely  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky how lovely you have felt little movements xx

Have any of you girls had Af stop an restart day later,  I started on the 13th and stopped on 19th but went loo yesterday and when I wiped there blood again it's not heavy just slight xx

Im worried it will set me back


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Not personally (that I remember) hope another lady can help x

Bambi-Thats nice, I think a week in the sun will defintely help you relax for those follies to grow nicely x


----------



## kezza_1980

Ty anyway vicky, I did read on net that stress can stop and restart one and something did cause me a bit of stress during the weekxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Vicky* - I've deliberately avoided saying when my scan is so I don't feel too much pressure. My early scan with my last pregnancy was a devastating experience, so it feels like the fewer people who know this time, the better. I'm sure you understand. I will update you all as soon as I've had it. x


----------



## vickym1984

Understandable  hun x


----------



## incywincy

Gem, good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine.  Have you been having many puppy cuddles or can you not get near now mum's taken over?  I'd love my dog to have puppies, would be so cute, but she's a crossbreed so goodness knows what would come out!

Puglover, keeping the scan to yourself makes sense, especially after your last one, kind of a self preservation.  Good luck for it though, I look forward to reading some good news from you in the near future.

Bambi, enjoy Anglesey, it's lovely up there.  I've been camping there a couple of times, beautiful place though I don't want to do it in a tent again!  Very windy and rainy!  I hope you survive your sister in law's questioning.  I know they're only being interested but people don't realise how tactless they're being sometimes.  If she queries your driving, just say that you didn't have that many or something, I dunno, say one was bad so you poured it out, then the other couple have been drunk so slowly they'll be out your system or something like that.  I'm okay with stuff like that because though I used to drink like a fish, I've really cut out and my in laws are all used to me turning up with soft drinks sometimes.  

Sarah, huge congrats on being matched!  It is a bit of a wait but you seem okay with that so hopefully it'll pass fairly quickly.

Vicky, that's lovely that you're feeling him move!  Is Hannah getting more into it now that she can feel him and see the bump?  I suppose at her age it'll probably only really seem real to her once he's here. 

Kezza, mine does that every month so it's nothing unusual to me.  I have 3-4 days of heavy-medium then a day off, then 2-3 days of light.  But I don't know what it means when you just suddenly have it once.  It's probably just sod's law, that you are paying close attention this month and you're anxious that it will go well so it decides to throw a bit of a curve ball to confuse you!  Hopefully it goes back to normal soon, I can't see it delaying you though, your cycle days are still numbered the same, so it should just keep your cycle as normal.

I have no idea what's going on with mine, getting blank OPKs now, going to keep doing them until AF shows though, just to see if ovulation occurs.  When I had that spike I did get some strange pains, but I just would have thought the HCG would have had to go away completely before ovulation could come.  Of course, I could also have an anovulatory cycle, so goodness knows really.  The only way I'd know for sure is with scans and blood tests but I'm not forking out for them.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi incy ty for that I have rang my docs and spoke to him he  is putting it down to stress and said not to worry it can happen which in fairness is what I have read on net xx

Hope your wait is not long hun xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Kezza, I see the consultant on Monday so hopefully get the next cycle sorted out then will just be a case of waiting for AF to show.

Stress sounds about right, you've got quite a bit going on now anyway with moving and all that.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well fingers crossed incy is Dw able to go or she seeing how she feels after the op xx


----------



## incywincy

I'm hoping she'll make it.  She's in quite a bit of pain but I think she'll manage to get in and out of the car and round the clinic as long as we take it slowly.  The concern really was if they had to do open surgery, which would have had her still in hospital now but they managed to keep it keyhole.


----------



## lulabelle2013

HOPING SOME ONE CAN HELP

we are in the early stages of egg sharing, got appointment booked for bloods.

I have filled in all the paperwork which was all ok for the clinic, it asked any gentic conditions in our family which there is not, no history of cancer or any illness (very lucky touch wood)

however its suddenly dawned on me that our 3 year old boy was born with gastroschisis (condition where bowel forms outside the body, it was treated as soon as he was born and he was out of hospital in a few weeks with no further issues) we have always been told that this was not a genetic conditon and that it was "bad luck" as caused by enviromental factors (studies show young moter, being on the pill when fell pregnant, chemicals in feritlisers, taking ibroprofen at early pregnancy) but nothing gentic but as they still dont know this cant be ruled out.

I am worried that we would be declined on this basis, does anyone know what conditions they decline on?

i know its a long shot as not many would know, but i wondered if anyone test brought back a conditon that they were still happy for you to continue on 

thanks x


----------



## kezza_1980

Lulabelle I am sorry I don't have an answer but hopefully some one will xx


----------



## incywincy

Lulabelle, it doesn't sound like your son's condition would be a problem if it's not deemed genetic.  But different clinics have different opinions.  I have a condition which has no heredity in my family and has an environmental cause but because there's nothing concrete written in my file, some clinics refused me as a sharer.  Two clinics did accept me though, Care and Lister.  So it depends on the clinic too.  If you get rejected you could always email other clinics and ask for their position on it.


----------



## vickym1984

Lulubella-Not sure hun, best bet is to call them and have a chat xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Good luck 4 ur scan 2moro, ill be on 2moro looking 2 c how many x

Lulabelle - Havent been in your situation but i dont c it being a problem as ur sons condition wasnt genetic so therefore there are no genetic probs..good luck x

Incy - Really hope ur DW feels up 2 going and that she manages 2 get in n out of car x

AFM - Bad news 2day as the recipient has pulled as she cant have tx til next yr so back 2 the drawing board, absolutely gutted band dont understand y she pulled out and that  24hrs b4 she could go ahead but we have found another place in coventry that do the same programme so will call them 2moro and there criteria says bmi under 35, although my bmi is now 29 i have 2 admit ive felt a bit pressured, when she called 2day 2 say she had pulled out she asked me 2 give her weekly updates on my weight loss and it really got 2 me, that upset me more than the recip pulling out and the other place is only 50mins away instead of just over 2 hrs x


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah i am sorry to hear she has pulled out hun and even more sorry that the egg co as made you feel bad about weight im same as you 29 bmi and never once as it been an issue xxx but good news on other clinic keep us updated xx

Gem cant wait for your update tomorrow xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-If it helps, when I was waiting, at 3 weeks they found someone, but they didn't get back to them, I thought it would be ages, but they matched me just a few days later to a new recipient xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

I thinks whats annoyed me apart from the weight thing was they had spoke 2 this woman yesterday just b4 she had called me so surely she should have known she couldnt go ahead 2 cancel in 24hrs, i could understand if it was a few wks away as i know things crop up...we had 2 buy a new car last wkd as ours decided it was gonna cost us more 2 fix than it was worth but hey ho onwards we go..i still believe everything happens 4 a reason and it pushed me 2 looked closer 2 home where i hadnt found this other place b4 and its more convenient closer 2 home as i dont have 2 leave our ds 4 so long, he is only 16months n ive hardly ever left him, i have only left him overnight once and that was when i had ectopic and he was still with his dad x

Vicky - Some seem 2 take less than others, not sure y as im sure everywhere as long lists but shall c, its the weight thing thats swayed me more from going there but if other place dont accept then ill stay with them..the waiting is so frustrating x


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - I dont c y bmi was an issue, when we originally approached i was heavier n they didnt say a thing, a doc i know said he would be more concerned that ive not found it hard 2 conceive in the past and that ive had a natural/live birth as apparantly cuz of those reasons ive got more chance of success than some..some places r so funny lol x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sarah* - really sorry to hear about what's happened. If you're egg sharing, your BMI must be no higher than 30. It's an HFEA regulation. But yours is 29 so it's fine. They should have mentioned it before though.


----------



## GemH

Hi girls.. Well had the scan and...... I'm having twins. Over the moon, just can't believe it. 2 tiny flickering heartbeats, I cried seeing them. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Omg gem we all said twins with that early dark line I am so happy for you xxxxx

Pink and whites im with care but I dont know what there is xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi Pink & Whites, I remember you, I was just wondering about you the other day.  Apparently the Lister will take you with an AMH of 7, you should double check that though.  Sorry to hear about your loss, I'm in a similar position myself although I have a frostie so am planning to FET as soon as I can, just waiting for my consultation to arrange it, on Monday.  If that's not successful I'm thinking of sharing again though I didn't want to use Care because of the long waiting times, so was looking into the Lister myself, though it's a long way to travel.  I take it from your post, you're roughly in the north west area but travelled to Hammersmith for your treatment - how did you find that?  It's the thing that puts me off going to the Lister, that and the price of donor sperm.  Good luck with working it all out - hope you can share again.  Keep in touch with us, we're all at different stages now but still chatting away!

Gem, that's excellent news!  Two of them eh?  You're going to have your hands full, omg.  Do you think you'll find out the genders in a few weeks or keep it a surprise?  I think with twins I'd be inclined to find out, just to be prepared.


----------



## vickym1984

P&W-Herts and Essex (quite far from you ) I think would take over 10, I can't remember what mine was, it was over 10 but under 15 xxx


----------



## GemH

Thank you girls. I still can't believe it. I want to find out genders now as will want to be prepared but Dh still don't want to. I'll have to work on him I think lol. Just so shocked. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - that's amazing news! Congratulations hunny!! Wow, so so pleased for you xxx

Pinks and whites - hey hunny, sorry you're back here again! Sounds like you've been busy and really hope this next cycle is your time. I think my clinic like your amh to be over 7... That number rings a bell for some reason but that's in Birmingham. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats *Gem*. We all said twins! Brilliant news. Hope you're feeling we'll. x


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry Gem , completely missed your post earlier. Congrats hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Not sure if any of you pray, even just occasionally, but if you do, to who ever it may be, please Pray for a friend of mine. She was on my cycle/pregnancy thread on FF last time around, and her son, who is 2 has a heart problem, diagnosed at birth. He has had various op's since then, but he is doing very badly since one routine op yesterday and is now critical xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww vicky I do not often pray but will use one up now for him xx


----------



## GemH

Vicky I will pray for your friend, How awful. I hope he gets better quickly xx


----------



## GemH

forgot to say thanks girls xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great profile pic gem xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sorry to hear about your friend and her little boy vicky. That must be a horrible thing to deal with. Hope he pulls through soon xx


----------



## vickym1984

Love the change in profile pic Gem

Thanks for the kind words ladies.  The little boy is now stable and the docs are cautiously optimistic xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news vicky xx

Hope you're ok. Have u felt the baby move yet??


----------



## vickym1984

A little bit here and there, just small movements. Started feeling baby kick around 18-19 weeks last time, so hoping it won't be too much longer this time x


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh that's amazing, hope he doesn't keep u waiting too much longer xx


----------



## vickym1984

Scribles     Welcome hun, but sorry to hear how upset you have been (understandably).  It is really pants that they don't give any NHS treatment in many cases, including yours
What date is your consultation and are you doing the egg share bloods etc on the same day? xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Snibbles welcome and how your feeling is completely normal so dont worry hun, and im sorry you feel so down xxx

Incy is it today your appointment look forward to your update xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Scribbles - hello and welcome to the forum!
Sorry to hear your story and really hope it all runs smoothly for you. Let us know if you have any questions, the ladies on here are fabulous and we have all supported each other through various stages & emotions xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Vicky great to hear hes doing better, lotsa love and light being sent his way!

Gem thats fantastic and we all called it too yay 

Scribbles welcome to FF. The NHS sucks bigtime! We've all been where you are hun and its completely normal so cry, scream and vent away. Im in a similar situation with funding (or the lack of it) as DF has a surviving son from a previous relationship so know where you're coming from on the money front. We told laddy everything as he was plenty old enough to understand and told us to go for it and understands why we've been saving so hard. I've lost count of the times i've had a little hug and him saying 'i hope it works'!

These girls are fantastic, so supportive and give just the right amount of kicks up the bum when needed   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kaitlyn - that's so sweet of your stepson to say... He sounds like a really nice kid. Wishing u lots of luck too xx


----------



## GemH

Welcome scribbles 

Bambi how are you getting on with dr?

Kaitlyn, vicky, kezza hello to you all 

Hope incy got on ok. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm fine thanks gem, how are you? Has it sunk in yet your having twins??xx


----------



## GemH

Good good hun 

No not yet lol, I have to keep reminding myself. Had my midwife booking in appointment today & all that was a lot to take in. After 20 weeks I'll need monthly scans which isn't a bad thing I suppose. It'll sink in though I'm sure   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Scribbles-Hope time goes quick for you hun so you can get going x

Kaitlyn-That was sweet of your stepson x

Gem-Glad you have had your booking in apt , roll on your 12w scan x

Vambi/Kezza/Puglover/P&W and anyone else I have missed, hope you are all ok x

My friends son had to have another op today, to reverse the original one he had last Friday, because that's what was causing the issues, he is now out of surgery and stable but it will be a long road. He needs to recover and then look to re-do the op when he is stronger again I think x


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow gem, bet that's so surreal after all this time, a midwife appt.... Eeek that sounds so exciting   xx

Vicky - yeh I'm good thanks, just plodding through each day, trying to keep positive. How are you? Xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi just a quickie, I had my follow up, I'll be doing natural fet on my next cycle, starting scans on day 8 after my next period. So just waiting to get that now. 

Welcome scribbles, sorry to hear your situation. I'm also sharing due to lack of NHS funds because of step children. 

I'll post properly tomorrow, don't like doing long ones on my phone.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy that's great news! When's your next af due, so pleased you've managed to get it all sorted, not long at all now and you'll be PUPO again


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy good news cant wait to hear about it x


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Incy. So sorry, I knew I had missed someone and I couldn't work it out.  I am glad you are all set ready for natural FET next cycle x

Bambi-I am good thanks, work (I am a self employed book keeper) is stressing me out a bit as one of my clients is being really awkward and slow with getting info to me that I need, and I want everything sorted in the next couple of months, but can't see it happening


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh no vicky, bet you are busy trying to tie everything up for ur handover too. Perhaps send one of kezza's legendary chase emails... They always seem to so the trick 
Hope it gets less stressful for you soon xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol bambi its working in customer service ive become an expert xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Perfect for ivf... Seems you've gotta shout & make noise to get heard on this journey xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Most definitely bambi xx


----------



## vickym1984

Haha may try that Kezza if I don't get anywhere.  I am actually trying to take on a bit more work, as my husband is a qualified book keeper anyway so can take on a small amount of work for me, and if I have enough to cover the amount of the client that's being slow, I will just that client off on my cover now lol


----------



## incywincy

Morning all, hope everyone has a good day ahead of them.

Bambi, hope DR is going well, do you have many symptoms?

Vicky, don't worry about it, hard to keep track of everyone, especially when I hadn't posted for a little while.  I hope you manage to get everything sorted with work soon so you can hand it all over and focus on your family.

Gem, monthly scans sound great.  I know it's to keep an eye on their progress but it's reassuring to see them so often!  Did she give you your adjusted due date?  I know they bring it forward when it's twins.  Perhaps you get that at your 12 week scan though, come to think of it.

Scribbles, a proper welcome this time, I was in a rush last night!  Good luck for your appointment.  If you don't get 16 on your AMH test, there are clinics who will accept you with a lower result so try not to worry too much about it.  I know the one you're at is probably the most convenient to travel too but I've read of people travelling afar to have treatment.  I'm at a clinic in Manchester which is one of the nearest for me but I've been considering a London one if I have to share again, just because there's such a long waiting list to donate at my clinic.  Not sure how I'll work out travelling to London but I'll do it if I have to!  

Kezza, how are things going with the move are you getting yourself packed up?  Hope you've roped those lads in!  Not long until your injection teach now, exciting!

Kaitlyn how are things with you, are you managing this waiting bit well?  It's hard even when you know you've been accepted (did I say congrats btw?  If not, congrats!!) to keep waiting for the next bit.

Hope everyone else is well, think I've caught up with everyone who's around at the moment!

My appointment yesterday was short and sweet, I was only in for about 5 mins.  The doctor just checked the miscarriage had passed, though he was surprised to hear that they hadn't scanned me to check it was all out which I'd been wondering about myself.  He didn't offer to have Care scan me, just said that on my day 8 scan next cycle, if there's retained products they might have turned into polyps in my lining and I'd have to get them removed on the NHS before I could have treatment.    So not impressed with my local hospital in that respect, as I won't know either way for at least 2 weeks.  Then he just outlined the protocol for a natural FET which is simple, they scan me to monitor ovulation then they pop the thawed embryo back 5 days after and I take progesterone.  That's it.  Almost like an IUI in terms of minimal invasiveness.  My 2ww should fall in the school holidays so only a bit of time off for scans and that's it.  

I feel quite positive, am glad I had this appointment before I go back to work tomorrow as it's kind of drawn a bit of a line under the mc and got me focused towards the next treatment.  The only thing about work is seeing this woman there who is pregnant and just started showing as I got my BFP, I'm really dreading seeing her around.  Hopefully once I've seen her it'll be easier.


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky im sure you will get it sorted xxx

Incy moves on hold as landlord from this house still aint given reference you would think he would rush it threw xx glad appointment went well sounds promising did DW manage to come in? How she feeling  so we should be near each other treatment wise xx

Morning to everyone else xxx


----------



## incywincy

That's a pain Kezza, you'd think he'd want to be getting sorted for finding new people to put in the house.

DW did make it, but it was very painful for her and a bit of a reminder of just how much she's not ready to go to work!  She'd been saying how she probably wouldn't need that much longer off, but walking a few steps yesterday left her in a lot of pain so it's back to shuffling slowly around the house.  She is bored out of her brain at home though.  I dread to think how bored she'll be by the time I get in from work tomorrow!

Fingers crossed my cycle will behave and yes we will be cycling together!  If I've already ovulated which I'm not quite sure has happened, I'll be due around the 5th of July, so transfer will be around the 22nd.


----------



## kezza_1980

Poor DW I hope she survives tomorroe xx

So our EC will be same week least we can go insane together and bambi is same aswell xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I hope it will be the same week as you two, will be cool to have cycle buddies that I am already friends with!  Just going to hope my period arrives on time!  I told the doctor I was using OPKs and I might have already had it, but he was just like 'don't bother, it'll turn up when it turns up'.  Easy for him to say! I will keep OPKing until it either spikes or AF arrives!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy they never look at it from our position xx


Pink yes I am with them they are good my egg co aint the greatest but the other staff make up for her xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, no, don't think they do.  It's different when it's your own life and body.

Pink & Whites (always think of those biscuit things when I see your username!), I'm with Care too.  Most of the staff are good but agree with Kezza the egg share coordinator that we both had wasn't brilliant.  The doctors I've met are all lovely, one is quite brusque and to the point but he's a lovely man, just not one for unnecessary chat!  DW had issues with one of the nurses/scanners who did my 7 week scan where we found it wasn't viable but apart from that all the nursing staff, embryologists etc are very nice.  I got frustrated with waiting for things and find that I often have to chase things up myself but after a long time reading on here, it seems Care aren't alone in this!

I don't know what level AMH you need for there though, I don't even know what my level is, I always mean to ask and always forget!

I'd really like to try the Lister next just not sure how to manage the travelling, with work, the stepkids, the dog.  Plus, DW doesn't drive and I know trainfares can jump up when you're making last minute bookings.  I will give it some serious research though, the waiting time to share at Care is several months as they have so many donors and I don't want to do that all again. 

I hope the counselling works out for you and you manage when you go back to work.  Don't overdo it in the gym!


----------



## GemH

Hi all 

Incy - glad to here you can get started soon. Now you have dates to focus on, that's always a good thing. Just have to take it easy. Lets hope af shows up soon   
The midwife told me my due date will never change, I didn't understand so she explained that would be my expected delivery date no matter what but I won't reach it with twins. She said if everything is going well then they will take me as far as 38 weeks but won't go no further, but being realistic she said about 36-37 weeks. And told me to have hospital bag packed by week 28   I'll just have to see how I get on. X

Pink & white - nice to hear from you, sorry to hear what you have been through  I hope you find somewhere to start again. Ivf is hard enough journey, I just wish everyone could get their dream baby from the 1st cycle. Good luck for any further treatment  Thank you for the congratulations, I'm still finding hard to believe. 2 I'm having 2, it's crazy x

Hello to all you other lovely ladies...  

Bet your on count down aint you Kezza  wahoo xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem im not surprised your in shock lol and I am got little things to focus on Dh bloods on Friday then drug teach a week tomorrow then start week after xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Laddy's a darling bless him lol. With him losing his mum we agreed i'll never be stepmum by name.. im his bossy aunty type person   Incy i'm not doing too bad... so far  My back is keeping me occupied at the mo.. sneezed and done it in again so got the week off work, cant get comfortable no matter where I try. Had to take diclofenac against my will because the pain is that intense, so much for me staying chemical and drug free  Thankfully got to see df's dr and shes the only one out of the 4 i've seen who's listened to me about the ivf and not wanting to keep popping pills and actually referred me for physio! 

Pink and whites big hugs hun, sorry you're having to go through all this and fx your next one is a super sticky 

Kezza kick his backside into gear.. can't believe he's dragging his heels, you gotta move girl lol. 

Incy hope dw starts feeling better soon and roll on your next cycle 

Bambi how you getting on?

Vicky you need a kezza kick for your client too lol. Hope bubbas doing well.

Gem yay twinnies... might have already said it but my heads frazzled right now lol Great news on midwife too.

Sorry if i've missed anyone.. *waves*  This is excruciating!


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Glad the appt went ok, hope you have already ovulated and come on a/f when you are hoping x Sorry to hear your wife is in pain when walking still x

P&W-Lots to think about, hope you manage to get your notes quickly from Hammersmith.  Make sure you check through them when you get them as when I requested my notes (my cycle with Hannah, in 2010 was at HH) I got all our  initial tests and investigation notes, with our consultation notes etc together but there was no notes as to what happened during down reg, stimms or on the day of egg collection, they had missed a whole chunk out! I had to ring them to tell them, and then they sent on the rest

Gem-Tis ok, due to going prem last time my bag will be packed by 28 weeks too lol.  I'm so excited for you. 

Kaitlyn-Sorry to hear your back is playing up x


----------



## bambibaby12

Pink & whites, I'm at the bmi priory in Birmingham. Hope I am right and have quoted u the right figures. Their number is 0121 446 1501  for the fertility dept. good luck xx

Kaitlyn, yeh I'm good thanks. Just had a few headaches when I've not been able to drink enough water during the day. Had a meltdown Sunday where I just say on the floor crying for no reason which was amusing now when I look back but apart from that, all is well xx

Incy - can't believe that you didn't get scanned before, glad they knew what they were talking about yesterday at least  perfect that your 2ww will fall in the holidays too, much less disruption


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Hope everybody is ok...


----------



## Hmd1987

Morning all...well it is official, my notes have been passed for matching. So now the long wait starts......


----------



## bambibaby12

Oooh good luck HMD- hope you aren't waiting too long xx


----------



## GemH

Morning bambi & everyone else  

I'm knackered  Can't be bothered to even be at work! Want to start taking my poor dogs out for walks but every night after work all I've done is slept. How are you all? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations HMD hope your wait is not to long xxx

Morning everyone else xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - think its common isn't it in early pregnancy to be tired and especially with twins you must be exhausted. Hope it eases soon xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah it is bambi. Wish I wasn't at work, would be easier.

When do u start stimms? Won't be long will it? Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Quick question - whilst we don't have a start date yet I just wondered when people have started taking prenatal vitamins etc? I've been taking folic acid for the past 2 months or so but wasn't sure if I should start on vitamins too?

Need to check with the clinic, even though they take a while to respond, if I need to buy my own or if they provide them in the package? Anyone got any recommendations if I do need to buy my own


----------



## kezza_1980

I take pregnacare, my clinic never actually told me to take anything I buy my own xx


----------



## GemH

I take same as Kezza. My clinic also didnt mention taking any, but I brought my own xx


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, get some pregnacare conception from amazon, that's the cheapest I've found it, it's delivered quite quickly too. 

For other things, I took omega 3,sometimes took royal jelly too. It's best to take them a couple of months prior to treatment, so they impact on your growing eggs. My clinic didn't give me any, I'd just buy them if I were you. 

Hi all, I'm at work and not loving it, for used to my time off. Have managed to have quite a skivy day though, so far!


----------



## Hmd1987

Excellent! I shall have a look at those after work, do they have any bad side effects? I've got IBS so a little concerned it might make it worse


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy how you finding the bumps hope your ok xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem- I've got ages yet, start stimms on tues 9th xx


----------



## incywincy

HMD, don't know about side effects with regard to IBS, you'll have to check them out.  I also took co-enzyme Q10 sometimes but again don't know possible side effects.  They had none for me.  Hope you get matched up soon!

Scribbles, I don't think they'll ask about sex life but you might have to discuss STIs if it's relevant.  I imagine if it was all a while ago and you are clear now it will be okay, but they will take bloods and screen you again anyway, we've all been screened.  Perhaps email someone and let them know the basics of your history and see if they will tell you what they will ask, say you need to be prepared when discussing stuff like that.  It's understandable that you will be anxious about talking about it but I think if they know beforehand they will take it into account when discussing sensitive subjects.  Hope it all goes well!  

Bambi, it feels like ages but the 9th will be here before you know it!  Then it all starts so quickly from then!!

Kezza, I avoided the bumps mostly.  I got out of the car and one of the pregnant women was walking up the drive but she's heavily pregnant and I haven't been worried about seeing her.  The other one though, I think it's just because she was just ahead of me or something, but it's her I don't want to see, can't quite explain it.  I didn't see her but I know I will at some point.  Otherwise work was okay, a couple of the kids were really pleased to see me, one ran up shouting 'YAYYYY!!!' when he saw me, bless him, what a lovely welcome!  Another went 'oh god, couldn't you have stayed off longer, does this mean we're doing spellings on Friday?'


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - yeh I know I'm completely chilled, not fussed at all & it's flying by for me. Was just that gem thought I was starting stimms soon 
Just hope my new found relaxed state helps me get my BFP  
Hope you are ok


----------



## incywincy

Relaxed is good! Long may it continue. 

I'm fine, just tired. Got to sleep late last night, the early alarm was not welcomed. Dog got the bare minimum walk tonight! Early to bed for me, within the hour I reckon.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope u manage to get a good nights kip chuck... It's apprentice night for me then I made the mistake of stumbling upon a real car crash program the other night... "big rich Texas", it's hilarious so I will be needing to watch that again and it isn't on until 10:50... Late night beckons


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww incy spelling eeek lol xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I ended up getting sanatogen mum to be with added omega 3, 2 months supply for £9? On amazon....will see how I get on with those and switch to pregnacare if I don't like them (I've heard the P ones are huge tablets lol)


----------



## GemH

Lol Hmd they are big tablets, now when I take them I gag. But if u drink plenty of water with them your ok. I reckon your get on ok with the other 1s xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep hmd as gem said they are big tablets., I struggle with tablets but have managed ok with them xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Having a bit of a down day...not seen one post on this whole forum where people are going to MFS for treatment, I haven't picked a crap clinic have?


----------



## kezza_1980

You been on sub boards hun what are there results like compared to other xx


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, there's a thread on North West and borders of people egg sharing at mfs. It was my first choice over care but they wouldn't take me. It looked good to me and other people liked it. 

I don't mind swallowing the pregnacare tablets. My omega ones are bigger and I sometimes take two at once, though sometimes Ido gag! Sanatogen sounds like a good deal, iI think all the conception one like that are similar so all good.


----------



## Hmd1987

All the stats confuse me tbh cos they are too basic, they don't take into account that some egg donors or some people have treatment have no obvious fertility issues (my wife can't exactly get me pregnant lol) they said it was about 40% chance of IVF working which I think is good.

Their new clinic is really really nice but they aren't so good with replying to emails

Think I'm just being silly


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I know what you mean the stats bagfle my head too sometimrs xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I don't put too much stock into the stats as some clinics may have more patients with more fertility issues. Like you say somewomen aren't being treated for their iissues. You can't compare a healthy woman using good donor sperm with a woman with a range of fertility problems. It depends on the people going through the clinic. I think you can reasonably compare egg sharesuccess rates as you have tto have a certain degree of fitness to qualify for the scheme. But the only stats on that seem to be the clinics' own and they can be manipulated.


----------



## sarahj19811

Hi Ladies

Soz not been about we have spent a lot of time going through our options.

Gem - Huge congrats on twinnies and fab they r going  keep a close eye, i would find out genders 2, i did the gender prediction test (the wee one like a hpt test) it came up bluey-grey then had gender scan at 17wks lol.

Incy - So glad ur apt went well and ur moving 2ward.

Vicky - So sorry 2 hear ur friends son is unwell and hope he gets better real soon.

Scribbles - Welcome hunny 

If u fo on the HFEA site and look at the stuff they have put about success rates they say about fertility issues so basically one clinic could treat people with minor or unexplained issues they could get better results.

AFM - I had a call back from another clinic 2day and we r goin somewhere else, i have 2 have a GP referral which i have an apt 4 monday and as soon as they receive that they will book me in 4 bloods etc but they basically look 4 a match straight away and it dont take long 2 match, but she said dark characteristics are more popular and that they have people waiting 4 my characteristics and when i told her y i needed IVF she was shocked that the other clinic hadnt found someone straight away as she said with having a natural conception, live full term healthy baby and not having trouble getting pg b4 no tubes makes me brilliant 4 egg share as my eggs r clearly "top nick" lol..

So onward we go xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all,

Sarah that is fab news hun xx

Hope everyone eleg is good, DH is having his final bloods today then his sperm will be released next week xx
My boobs are uber sore so looks like AF will behave an arrive for  the 10th xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's good news kezza, fingers crossed it comes soon 
Good luck to your hubs too xx

My AF is here and it's horrible already. Really hate the dr periods 
Oh well... Another step closer I guess xx


----------



## kezza_1980

We're nearly there bambi keep your chin up when do you go away xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls

Sarah that's great news I hope things move more quickly with this other clinic, it's the worse part waiting around. Best of luck xx

Bambi & kezza hope your both getting on ok. July is fast approaching and you will both be well into your cycles.

I'm glad it's Friday.. Lay in tomorrow & I can't wait!! Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Glad you are getting pre a/f signs x

Bambi-Glad your a/f has turned up but sorry its not very nice x


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem it as come round fast, I thought it would drag...... enjoy yor lie in tomorrow rest them twinnies lol xx


Vicky thank you xx hope your well xx


----------



## GemH

Lol I will kezza.. Have you got much planned? Or are you working? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Day off today hun, and working weekend..... DH is off today but it's raining so cant do anything xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Cheers gem and Vicky, hope you both have nice weekends. It's Grand Prix weekend for us then got an after party Sunday night so that should be good, although no booze for me. It's a free bar too, gutted 
There'll be many more of those tho so I can cope xx

Kezza - I go away a week on Wednesday, can't wait, getting stressed with work so a week off will do me good I think. Hope you manage to find something to do this weekend xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww not long to go then hun till a nice break away just what you need xx


----------



## incywincy

Sarah, can you get the blood results from the first clinic transferred to the new one? That could save some time too. I hope you have a better experience at the new clinic. 

Bambi, how you have a good weekend despite being booze free! I've drank very little since my mc, got terrible hangovers when I did so not bothering much. 

Kezza glad to hear af is on track! Not long at all now, injection teach this week. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

I had a bad day yesterday, felt really awful at work, even driving there I felt tearful. I'm not sure why because the previous two days hadn't been like that. I had a few teary moments in the toilets and contemplated going home but I had some stuff i really had to get done. So I got through it in the end and I feel much better today. The fact that it's the weekend probably helps!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy sorry you had a bad day yesterday but glad your feelig better now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh incy I'm sorry you found yesterday tough! Hope work gets a little easier, think its still ok though for you to be feeling down and having some off days. It's still early days since your loss. Be kind to yourself,


----------



## incywincy

Thank you both, suppose it will creep up on me occasionally.  I'm just trying to look ahead to FET now, feeling quite impatient today!  I'm on CD22 and no sign of an LH surge so I'm hoping the possible one on CD10 was actually one and AF is due soon - I'm certainly eating enough chocolate for it to be!


----------



## Puglover1980

H ladies, sorry I've been a bit absent. Just wanted to let you know that I had my early scan today and all is looking great. Baby is measuring just over 6mm (sooo tiny!) with a heart beat of 129bpm, which is all spot on for this point. My ovaries are still massive apparently but the sonographer said he'd seen bigger!

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey puglover nice to hear from you, im so glad your scan went well xx

Incy fingers crossed AF is on way xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls,

Puglover great news hun 

How r you all? I haven't been around much of the weekend, been busy helping decorate the spare bedroom, it's sat so long needing some attention so we thought its about time. 

Did you all have a nice weekend? 

Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning all

Gem - good you've got started on the nursery, may as well get cracking now as I'd expect with twins you'll get huge very quickly  hope you're feeling ok now and not so much sickness xx

Puglover - glad your scan went ok and your bean is growing well xx

Incy, kezza, Vicky, HMD, kaitlyn, hope you're all ok and had a fabulous sunny weekend.


Can't believe it's Monday again, the wknds just go far too quickly. Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## GemH

Believe it or not bambi my belly has started to bloat   & I've still got 4 weeks until 12w scan until we will tell everyone lol, gonna go slightly   I think! 

Your right weekends go too quickly.. Not long until your holiday is it? Lovely thought xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow, gosh gem, how exciting! You'll have a bump in no time xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all xx

Bambi I am good thank you xx

Gem bloating already lol hope you can still get to keyboard to keep us updated lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

kezza, just had a right ol image then  poor gem! 

Can you believe you're starting your cycle next week?? These weeks really are flying by xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol      xx

Bambi I actually cant just posted on cycle buddies could be started in 10 bloody days xxx


----------



## KTC40

Hi
Been ttc for 3 years with no success, had 3 cycles of IVF with poor response,  got 2 eggs last week but neither fertilized, so going for first consultation for DE. This wednesday at the Bridge Centre London, has anyone done IVF with DE there or elsewhere through donor. Eggs or eggs share? How long are the waiting lists I don't know much about it but would like some more info on it and congratulations to everyone on here who has got pregnant through donor eggs
Katie
Xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi *kcornfield/Katie* - I think most of us on here have done egg share but as the donor rather than the recipient. There is a whole section on FF for those using donor eggs so you might have more luck posting there: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0. All the best for your next cycle. x


----------



## GemH

kezza I will don't worry.. I want to follow you girls all the way through your cycles  xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, I bloated up quite quickly too, though it seems some of it was just packing lard on and I'm really not doing well shifting it this time!Only managed to get 2kg off bbefore I gave up and put it back on! Not going to worry about it now, just concentrate on not putting any more on. Can imagine how you are with twice the hormones! 

Kezza, 10 days, whoo! Excitement! 

Bambi, how is dr treating you? Not too many symptoms I hope. 

I'm all in a dither with my cycle. I've been getting period like pains today and I had a strange blurred line on my opk. I redid the opk because I think it was faulty and got no line. The pains aren't too one side like ovulation pain so I'm hoping it's period pain but I have no boob pain, which is the one sure sign of af for me. I keep squishing them to see! So I'm either ovulating or about to come on. I hope it's the latter. 

Hope everyone else is well! July today, ticking another month off the calendar.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi incy- really hope it's AF pains for you, least u can then get more idea of when you'll be getting started.

I'm doing weirdly ok.. Kinda worrying me to be honest. Had a few headaches around day 5/6, then one emotional meltdown day 7 then I've been ok. Feel tired but to be honest I've been so busy it could just be that. I'm on day 15 now and finding it pretty plain sailing, just hope I'm not being lulled into a false sense of security. Tbh I just feel so so differently about this cycle. Very chilled and just hoping that lasts. What will be, will be... (You might wanna ask me again on the 2ww when I'm going insane with worry    )


----------



## incywincy

My dr was easier than expected. I get terrible pmt sometimes and we were dreading me getting that in dr but didn't get any of that.Had some headaches but just drank loads of water. Was surprised really. So it just looks like you're lucky with it too!


----------



## bambibaby12

I know, I was dreading this part the most cos on my last cycle I really suffered. Will still be glad to get onto stimms tho. Will feel that my cycle is finally starting


----------



## incywincy

Yeah it drags a bit. I was pleased to get to that point but you don't feel like much is happening. Are you starting stimms while on holiday?


----------



## bambibaby12

Start on next Tuesday so the day before I fly, didn't even think of logistics like taking meds etc with me?? Will ring the clinic tomo and get a letter re my needles etc, liquids will be fine as all less than allowance but they won't be fitting in those little crappy bags. 

Are u back in work now? How you getting on? My friend just had same thing happen as you, she went for 7 wk scan on Friday and no heartbeat, just seems so unfair, that elation at getting your BFP then it's snatched away so quickly. She's saying she's ok right now but would imagine over the next few wks it will start to affect her more. She said that's her last too as she can't afford a private cycle, nothing else on the nhs.


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days x

Incy-Hope a/f is just around the corner for you

Bambi-Hoping the next week flies by for you (no pun intended) and you will be starting stimms before you know it

Puglover-Glad the scan all went well hun x

Kezza-Has your a/f shown yet? x

Gem-Bless you hun, bet you will get a bump sooner with twins, how are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is ok

I am all ok, not much to report here at the moment xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Vicky its not due till 10th im still having all my signs though so must be on course lol ty for asking, have you managed to get everything in order work wise xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Cheers vicky, not long now until your next scan. Do they do those 4d ones for the 20wk scan?

Kezza - you never know, AF may come sooner   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I am not that lucky lol lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

This is your time to have all the luck in the world lady!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi, I hope it is for us both xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Ah ok, hope it is on course for you x Yes, feeling a bit less stressed work wise atm, thanks x

Bambi- No, only private places do 4D scans, but not long till the scan no, 1 week today x


----------



## Hmd1987

Well it has been almost a week since our notes were passed for matching. As usual I'm letting my thoughts run away....just wondered what all you lovely ladies do/feel about putting 2 embies back instead of 1 etc? And what the rough statistics are aswell


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hmd* - you might find the threads on this section of the site useful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0

I've commented on a few of them! I feel quite strongly that if the prognosis is good and you have strong, good-quality blastocysts it's better to opt for a single transfer, but it depends on *so* many factors including your treatment history and your personal situation (i.e. if you having existing children etc.). Statistically you don't hugely increase your chances of getting pregnant by having two blastocysts put back, all you really increase is your chance of having twins. If you get pregnant, you have a 50% chance of twins with a double transfer, so it's pretty high. So you need to consider how you'd feel about a multiple pregnancy. (I don't know how the stats vary for two- or three-day transfers.) We always said that if we ended up having a two- or three-day transfer we'd probably have two embryos put back, but we ended up having a five-day transfer and were lucky that our blasts were so good the doctor wouldn't even consider a double transfer, so we didn't really have to make the decision in the end!

I don't want anyone to think I'm anti-twins by the way! I only urge caution because multiple pregnancies are higher risk. I sadly lost twins at around 9 weeks, so didn't want to risk a double transfer this time round. Plus I already have a small daughter (not even two) so twins really weren't an option for me. Plenty of lovely ladies on this board have had healthy, happy multiple pregnancies. Ultimately it comes down to how you feel about all the different factors.

Also, it's _very_ rare but you have to consider that an embryo can split. There is a woman on FF who had two blasts transferred and ended up with quads because both split!!!

There's so much to consider! Good luck.


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - I had 2 last time and got a bfn, I will be going for 2 this time too unless I was given strict advice/reason not too. I would love to join the twining club but to be honest, given my track record I would be grateful for one little bean to love  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

*HMD* I am going to go with the advice of consultant ..... but day 2 or 3 transfer would probably want 2 zx


----------



## Hmd1987

Thanks very much for your opinions - it is such a tricky one and I think it would probably come down to how many good embies get produced, it's daft deciding now (for us personally, I don't mean in general).

We don't have any children but would love twins (would love girls lol) and it probably doesn't help that my brother in law now has 3 month old twins (boy and girl), and they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Hmd1987

Equally I know we should be focusing on just getting pregnant...one baby will be amazing but 2 would be a bonus. I guess we shall see what happens


----------



## kezza_1980

*HMD* its a personal choice and down to individual circumstances as puglover said in her situation twins would have been hard having a little one herself xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yes, definitely down to personal choice and circumstances

We felt the same as HMD, having already got a lovely little girl through our NHS IVF (which was SET due to NHS guidelines for us) , and also, having the risk of a premature birth, like with Hannah, made us very cautious for having 2 Blasts put back in. We may have given it more thought if it was a day 2/3 transfer


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, I am adamant on having set. For the statistical reasons puglover said really. I don't want twins. I'd love them for the cuteness factor but we are have kids already and don't think we could afford two! Given that it barely improves the chances I didn't see the point. But if I had no kids yet and I wanted siblings I'd consider it, it would save having more treatment! 

I am definitely ovulating, got a strong opk. I still have pains not like usual ovulation ones but it might be due to the swollen ovaries post ivf I suppose. So although I'm a bit miffed it's not af, at least I know my cycle is working and can predict my dates now. Just means a couple of weeks longer to wait.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-sorry you have a longer wait, but glad your body is ovulating now for sure and you know where you stand x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, that's how I'm going to look at it, if my luteal phase follows it's normal pattern, I'm looking at my next ovulation being at the end of the month, so I think it'll be an early August transfer now.

Can't believe you're at your 20 week scan next week, how exciting!


----------



## GemH

Sorry been abit quiet girls, I had a little scare yesterday and had abit of brown blood. Midwife have assured me that she thinks it was just the change over to placenta or something? And it happens between 6 - 9 weeks & I'm 9 weeks today. Thinking about booking a private scan again but when I read about it people say not to and just wait until 12w one incase it causes more worry. But I don't know what to do for the best.
Anyway enough about me... How are you all? 

Hope you are all getting on well... Lots coming up for you all  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - hope you're ok, I bet it's so scary and when u haven't a clue what's going on inside u that must make it even worse. Don't worry though I'm sure it's perfectly normal. The midwife would have had u in for a scan if they thought it was anything to worry about. Have faith chicken   xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah it was scary bambi, especially as I've had nothing the whole way through, there wasn't a lot but it made me panick. Haven't had nothing since. Just   they are both ok in there, another 4 weeks to wait & don't no if I can wait that long lol.

How are you hun? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem   im not surprised you been quiet xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm ok thanks chic! 

When's your next scan? You will be there in no time hunny. Don't worry, they will be growing nicely in there xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooh just seen in your sig, end of July! Not long now xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-I had a big bleed at 7 weeks, and then brown for 2 weeks after. I did book a private scan as I was panicking, but its up to you xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - sorry to hear that. They say that if it's brown it's old blood and usually nothing to worry about. On a scan they would be able to see where it's coming from and if there is any more, but you don't have to have one if you think it's likely to cause you more worry. Hope that's the last you see of it. xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls, I think I might book a scan. It's £100 for a private one near me but I think it might be worth it. Spoke to Dh and he said just book 1 if it will make me feel better xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem I would if it will help ease your mind, time drags so much in the first bit of time before the 12w scan x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello ladies,  I had my drugs teach its made it feel so real now and im actually scared xx

GEM maybe have it done put your mind at rest xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Hiya Ladies

Hope ur wks are going ok?

Gem - I bled brown spotting at 10 n half wks with our ds and the epu scanned me and all was fine n they just said its old blood but i know i would have panicked if not seem his lil heart beating so if it eases u book a scan, as 4 the bloating my seems 2 c the 2 lines on test n swell lol, by 11wks with my ds i couldnt hide it n no longer fitted into my own clothes n ur having twinnies.

Puglover - So glad all well on ur scan.

Incy - Glad ur finally ovving n moving on, whenever i ov i tend 2 only get pain on one side and also get strong af like aches.

HMD - Its totally ur decision on how many 2 transfer and everyones different, i would ask the docs advise and i agree u have to think about if you would be ok with the possibility of a multiple pgcy.

Kcornfield - Welcome hun, sorry u have failed cycles n hope u get more success at the bridge, i dont have any experience there.

AFM - Sent my referral of 2 new clinic 2day along with test results, i managed to get all my results from previous clinic so that has saved us a lot of time and money so hopefully wont be waiting long for our apt, only thing that concerns me if when i asked them about the cyclogest they only give until test day and im 100% sure that the cyclogest was the only thing that helped us have our lil boy so will have a chat with the doc and hope they will agree to let me stay on them if i buy them from there, i have looked into it and u can only buy elsewhere with a prescription and there is nothing out there that u can buy to substitute the strength so will c what she says then make a decision as not really comfortable only being on them 4 such a short time. x


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah fingers crossed it will be quick for you xx


----------



## GemH

Great news about your drugs teach Kezza.. Seems to all be coming together now. Your be injecting in no time. Your be fine  

Sarah I hope it all happens quickly for you now, waiting around is the worst! Fingers crossed you hear soon. I'm sure they will let you keep on the cyclogest if you ask them.

I've booked a scan for next Saturday, the only day I could get. So hopefully it will put my mind at ease. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im sure it will do Gem,  and thanks xz


----------



## vickym1984

kezza-On your way now, hope the next week goes quick for you and your body behaves itself and a/f comes on time

Sarah-Hope things work out quickly for you, if you explain why you feel how you feel about the cyclogest then they may well agree to keep you on it longer. If not, some GP's will prescribe it for IVF pregnancies on the NHS as it is well known that most IVF clinic prescribe it to 12 weeks now (whether it makes a differences in the most cases I have no idea, but considering your losses I can understand why you want to give it everything) 

Gem-Hope the next 9 days go quick for you xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky everything is still feeling right belly cramps starting xx


----------



## vickym1984

That's very positive then 

Found out today (as emailed them yesterday) from my clinic that my recipient miscarried not long after her 7 week scan and they have no frozen embryo's. Feel gutted for them x


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww thats a shame vicky  poor woman xx


----------



## GemH

Aww vicky that must of been horrible news for you to hear   xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - is there no way ur local epu will get u in sooner?  Can u not ring CRM n ask them if they will scan sooner if u pay them?

Vicky - I asked GP n he said he would but only with a letter from clinic so not very good with that. Sorry 2 hear about ur recip x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Vicky* - that's so sad. We haven't asked about our recipient yet. We've decided we want to get past the 12-week scan first.

Hello everyone else.


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-That's annoying, ours GP just did it no questions.  I am sure if you speak to the consultant at the clinic they will understand your concerns x

Puglover-How you feeling ? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello pug lover how are you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies, hope you are all ok and basking in this glorious sunshine! Looks like its going to be peachy this weekend  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I'm really well thanks   Having the very occasional minor wave of nausea but apart from that I'm totally fine (if a bit knackered!).


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww good to hear your ok hope it stays minor for you


----------



## bambibaby12

Just come home to a letter following on from my hysteroscopy and they said at that time that all was ok... Letter now says that "there was some evidence of polyp formation" and that they removed that Do u think I should just be satisfied with that or question it more?? Slightly naffed off that its a month since my op and only just getting this info now....


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I would question it hun,  you should have been informed either way xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - If what they have put in the letter has left u wondering i would defo ask so u r clear whats been done.

Vicky - My other GP who has now left said he would give 2 me but they r now saying as its not a proven problem the other gps wont, hopefully the doc will give me, i dont mind paying 4 them as its reassurance.


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I would definitely question it hun x

Sarah-I am sure the consultant will hun, hope your apt is not long away x


----------



## bambibaby12

Sarah- it's weird how different clinics operate... They must think that there isn't any need to prescribe cylogest after the OTD, don't forget it's in their interest too to get as many live births as possible so this must have proven results for them. That being said, have you asked them specifically why they don't prescribe after OTD? If u share ur concerns then perhaps they will reconsider... I hope you get this sorted then that's one less thing for u to worry about... xx

Kezza - yeh I'm going to email her I think... In some ways it makes me feel a little better, if there was something there then that could have explained my implantation issues... 
How are u today? It's really getting close to your start date now...   that AF shows soon xx

Gem - how are you feeling now? Hope u aren't worrying too much, ur scan will be here in now time and hope little bubbas are awake and waving at you xx

Vicky - your 20 wk scan isn't far away now either is it... Bet you're getting so excited now... These months are flying by, will be in November soon. Be the first bambino of this thread... Can't wait for you xx

Incy - morning... Hope you're ok & have a nice weekend planned xx

Puglover - how are you feeling? Hope all is well xx


AFM - still nothing to report with me, sooooo bored of down regging now. 3 more days and counting  still not really on my radar yet what I'm doing, keep forgetting my blooming jabs, hope it doesn't make a difference. Just wanna get to stimms, least then u kinda feel like ur moving forward quickly. 
What's everybody's plans for the weekend? We're having friends round tonight for a BBQ, fridge is stocked up on becks blue,... Will be interesting if anybody picks one of my "beers" by mistake. Hope I don't get rumbled


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls, 

Bambi- I understand what you mean, and 3 more days whoo hoo..... I hope AF shows on time too lol xx

Incy hope your well xz

Gem hope your feeling less anxious xx

Vicky hope your well xx

AFM not too well head been banging since yesterday and feeling sick work is going to drag xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh no kezza!! Hope what ever it is clears off before next week  hope work isn't too bad today and you can get home and relax xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Not long till you start stimms hun, yes, my 20w scan is on Tuesday x

Kezza-Hope the headache is a/f related and you come on in the next few days x

Afm-Yes, 3 days to my scan, will be 19+6, so reach the halfway point the day after.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls xx
Vicky it's gone so fast xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Vicky* - how exciting, only a few days to go. Hopefully they will confirm that it's a boy!

*Bambi* - you're so close to starting the proper drugs. Hooray. It seems like you've been waiting a long time to get going. I'm good thanks. Bit headachey and very minor nausea at times, but I'm feeling great. Still grinning like a loon!


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover - I can imagine that smile on your face... I actually think I would pass out if I ever get a BFP  it's such a roller coaster up until that point, don't think I'd ever stop smiling. Glad you aren't suffering too much, enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Pug lover im not surprised your still grinning xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi all!  What a lovely weekend - hope you are all able to enjoy it, even Kezza who will be working unfortunately.  

I haven't posted much because I've had an awful week.  I seem to have developed some sort of anxiety issue at work and spent much of the week crying while driving to work, crying while at work and crying when I come home.  Yet I woke up fine yesterday, just knowing I didn't have to go there and I had a lovely day, today is looking the same.  I think I am going to call in sick again this week because I can't just go to work and hide & cry.  I am very anxious & panicky when I'm there about everything, especially getting criticised for not doing my tasks, which has already been an issue this week so I think I am going to employ the avoidance strategy and just not go in.  I feel a bit of a skiver because I'm fine at home but when I get to work this voice in my head just sort of screams at the thought of taking on anything except the most menial tasks. 

It's not a baby-related thing, as I have found that I'm okay with bumps and newborns and walking past Mothercare now.  Which obviously I'm pleased about, I needed to get past that point.  I'm not saying it's easy, you all know what it's like to see bumps, but I'm back to the point I was pre-IVF where it's sad and makes me want my own but doesn't actively hurt like it did after the mc.


So things are really about to take off for Bambi and Kezza, this week, it's great!  I've definitely ovulated and I'm calculating I'll be about a week behind Kezza with ET, assuming all goes well.  Not long now!  I have had a little look on cycle buddies and seen you both there, though I'm not joining yet, just in case my period doesn't arrive.  CB threads move so fast, I don't want to join until I know I can keep up.  

Puglover & Gem hope you are enjoying the first trimester and things are ticking along nicely.  Puglover, not surprised you're walking around with a permanent grin!

Vicky, good luck for the scan, hope you get some good views of him.

Sarah, I don't see why they won't give you cyclogest if you're paying for it so definitely push for it

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello incy, I wondered where you had got too I finished at 12 so been getting my pale pasty legs out  lol,  it will be nice to be cycling near each other ..... I am sorry to hear about  whats been happening regarding going, during and after work xx


----------



## incywincy

I got mine out yesterday, needed sunglasses to shield from my legs, never mind the sun! Glad you're getting to see some of it. And thanks, I think I will be fine if I just avoid work. Dw thinks it's a symptom of my overall workshyness!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol that just made me giggle lol x


----------



## bambibaby12

incy that made me laugh, milk bottle legs, DH has a couple of those  I'm mixed race so benefit from not too pasty legs all year round. They deffo needed the sun tho this wknd, normally keep them covered up in ol blighty.

 that your AF shows and you can cycle with me and kezza, really hope we can all bring some BFPs home and keep up the lucky streak there now seems to be on this thread. Sorry that you've had a bad week, hope that feeling of anxiety eases over time hunny  

Kezza - hope you've enjoyed the sun today too, it's been beautiful hasn't it. Looking good for next week here too so we will both be able to get some sun on those follies.   both of us get plenty of good quality eggs xx


Evening to everybody else, hope you're all ok xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy. Defintely call in sick this week if it is making you that ill going in xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Incy hope you have rang in sick x

Vicky bet you cant wait till tomorrow xx

Bambi not long till your holiday and gd luck for scan this morning stimmy tonight fingers crossed for you xx

Gem hope all is well xx

Hello to puglover and sarah xx

AFM AF due wednesday still.got all the signs so trying not to think about it and prolong its arrival just got to hope it comes before 12 so I can class it as day 1  xx


----------



## GemH

Incy   sorry to hear how your feeling about work. Def call in sick if you really ain't upto it. I hope it starts getting better for you soon xx

Kezza I hope af shows her face on time, always the way when we want her though she has other ideas. 

Hope you all enjoy your Mondays. I'm dreading work now, the lady I work with has started her maternity leave and they haven't covered her place so I'm having to do it.. Got a feeling from now until I leave I'm going to be very busy. 

I got an appointment through for me to see a consultant to make a plan for my pregnancy at the hospital. Does anyone know what this means   Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Gem I dunno maybe vicky will or maybe with you having twins they like to be more prepared xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - like kezza said, it must be because you're having twins. I'm assuming there's no other reason for you to have consultant-led care. I'm no expert, but I think they prefer to plan an ELCS rather than a vaginal birth when it's twins. They might want you to start thinking about that stuff now, as most twins are born between 32-36 weeks. Hopefully you will have lots of say in your birth plan etc. x


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-You can have a consultant for various reasons, yours is probably mainly due to you having twins on the way.  I have a consultant, and mine is because Hannah was prem x

Kezza/Bambi-Excited for this week for you x

Incy-Hope you did call in sick this morning hun xx

Puglover-Hope you are keeping well x

Hope everyone else is well

Yes, I am excited (and nervous) for my scan tomorrow morning.  Not sure if I will get on here till later in the day, depends how long we are in there as hubby and I are going out for a picnic and a swim at an outdoor swimming place around lunchtime.  He has the whole day off, so going to make the most of the weather x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky x your day sounds fab tomorrow will look forward to your update once you get back xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - really hope AF doesn't mess you around chic! The most important one needs to be on time  
I won't be starting stimms til tomo night, they only plan on stimming for 12 days and my ec is booked for mon 22nd. Just arrived at clinic, traffic wasn't too bad this morning, only took me an hour and half  xx

Incy - thinking of you today and hope you've managed to get the day off xx

Gem - sorry I can't help with your question but if I'd guessed I would have said the same as Vicky and puglover. Think they will just want to be more prepared with twins xx

Vicky - enjoy your day tomo, sounds perfect xx

Puglover - glad u aren't suffering, would imagine this warm weather could make any nausea etc 10x worse xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ah I see stimmy by tomorrow then, glad you are there ok look forward to your update xx


----------



## GemH

Ah right, thank you girls. I did think maybe it was due to twins. I'm so new to all this, I just don't know what happens next lol. 

Good luck for scan bambi.

Ooh vicky that's sounds lovely, what I would do to get in an outside pool instead of stuck in an office 

Puglover I hope things are going well for you  

Xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning (just!) all. I did call in sick, didn't even have to say much, I think everyone knew just how much I'd cried on Friday. It doesn't feel right being off as I'm fine art home, relaxed and happy. But even phoning in made me panicky. I'm lucky that I've got the holidays coming up, so I'm going to take most of this week, go back for the last few days and hopefully by September I'll be over whatever mental block I've developed. 

Gem, it sounds like they're keeping a close eye on you, which is good. You'll get extra scans which will be great! 

Vicky the pool sounds lovely in this weather. Will look forward to hearing how your scan went. 

Bambi, how did baseline go? 

Kezza, I'm sure it'll be here soon, you seem to get symptoms quite early in your cycle.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi incy think you have done the right thing xx I did this cycle but my last cycle was late stress so god knows xx


----------



## incywincy

Well even if it's a day or two late it'll be here soon. I know what is like though, after all the waiting and bloody hell, you've waited solong!


----------



## kezza_1980

Just hope it's worth it xx


----------



## incywincy

I'm sure it will be. This is the bit where you really start worrying about all the things that are happening or not happening isn't it? I'm not even going to tell you not to worry because you will anyway!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I know lets keep it real lol but your right I am now thinking of all the what if's xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I think they are endless really! Get over one hurdle and move onto another.


----------



## sarahj19811

Hiya Ladies

I havent had chance to catch up yet but will later but need an opinion.

As u know we felt a bit messed about by one clinic and had approached another, well the 1st clinic has called 2day 2 say they have re-matched me but will more than likely be october to start, the other clinic have called today also and said they will be sending out forms and 2 send them right back and that she has normally got recips waiting to start and that all apts get done quick i should be able to start on next cycle (cd5 2day) but definately on 2nd cycle, what u would all do? would appreciate all opinions, views and honesty xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah, is there anyone else on these boards that have used the 2nd clinic? You could get feedback etc x  I think I would go with the 2nd clinic, but I am very impatient.  I just don't get why the recipients are not immediately ready at the first clinic, all very strange.  My clinic has everyone (donors/recipients) waiting to be matched on the pill, so as soon as a match takes place they can get you in and sync;d straight away.  For example, I was matched on a Thursday and I had the drug apt the following Monday and started jabbing that night.


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah think id go with 2nd if you get some feed back on it, as vicky says think its weird that they match you but start is so far away xx


----------



## incywincy

I'd go with the second. Partly because of the reasons the others have said but also you don't seem to have a great deal of confidence in the first place now. If you're going in feeling negative with them that would amplify any further issues you may face with them and may cause you to really regret using them. Just my personal opinion, that's how I'd feel.

Plus the second place is sooner! I'm like Vicky, too impatient.


----------



## bambibaby12

Sarah / agree with the other ladies... Time rules in the world of infertility... The second clinic wins hands down  xx

Incy - glad u managed to get the day off and not too many questions asked, hope you're feeling a little better today  

Baseline went ok, should bloody well think so too after 21 days of down regging  so can start stimms tomorrow night, mixing 4 vials of menopur to take away with me, got my letter for the drugs etc should I need it too...

Vicky - do u by any chance know what antihistamines or such that is ok to take when pregnant?? I've been eaten alive and my leg has completely blown up, asked at clinic today about taking antihistamines and they said no as can affect egg quality. She did say that there might be something you can take while pregnant that might be ok and just thought I'd ask you as you are the bible for pregnancy related issues  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I can't take them (and luckily haven't needed to so far) as can make asthma worse, but NHS says this

"If you're pregnant and feel that you need antihistamines, or you're advised to take them by your GP, loratadine or chlorphenamine are the antihistamines considered the safest to use.
However, chlorphenamine is a first-generation antihistamine, so it may make you feel drowsy. "

Could you call the docs in the morning? Explain what your clinic have said xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi glad your scan went well xz


----------



## incywincy

Bambi glad to hear baseline went well.  Now for your holiday, you lucky cow!  I would say to only use the anithistamine if you really really feel you need it.  Depends how bad the reaction is.


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - Gld ur scan went well x

Incy - Dont blame u 4 not goin in, u have 2 do whats best 4 u and u need 2 get ur head sorted so ur calm 4 ur next tx x

Gem - I agree with the others that its probably just that u having twins, i saw a consultant a few times with my ds but that was 4 2 reasons, the problems conceiving and that yrs ago my dad had a bad nervous breakdown n as we were so close it sent me into depression and no matter the case of how the depression occurs they have 2 do it x

Thank u all 4 ur advice, the reason they cant start b4 september/october is due 2 cycles but also they r doing theatre and lad renovations so therefore cant do EC`s so if they started on my next cycle EC would fall in mid september-ish so they cant do it but they r starting me as soon as they can, i do have faith in them i just went on a downer over things but as they have already got the recip i dont wanna let her down as i know how it feels 2 be on the receiving end of the let down, as 4 the woman who made me feel crappy over the weight thing i have spoken to them about it and i dont have 2 spk 2 that woman now. I will call the other clinic and ask them if they can keep my details on file and as they knew the situation and if it falls through there again i can go with the 2nd clinic, my other thing is ive always believed everything happens 4 a reason and the 1st time when we going 2 c about the trial they called and 2day when they called i was just getting ready 2 go 2 GP 2 get bloods done 4 new clinic so its like something is behind me 2 go 2 the 1st clinic, also the 2nd clinic will let u do egg share with 1 failed cycle so i can always go there if need be but i have not found anywhere on forums about the 2nd clinic but every other clinic seems 2 be talked about x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hmmmm thanks Vicky and incy... I think you're right... Not really worth it, although it's painful and soooo itchy, will just grin and bear it, not worth risking my eggs at this stage... DH has just mentioned camomile lotion... Will nip to boots and get that tomo I think, may help just soothe it slightly, although I'm gonna look a dream with white blotches everywhere  xx


----------



## GemH

Sarah I think you sound like you know what you want to do. Obv the first clinic is the 1 I went to, I can only praise them but maybe that's cause I'm sitting here with 2 babies in my belly   Once you get started you will find they are excellent. I had no problems with them before and my bmi was just below the 30 mark. I think if the other clinic will take you if you've had a failed cycle it's worth doing  xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Thanks Gem - Ive gotta go with my gut n its telling me CRM plus i know they will give the cyclogest til 12 wks and the other one i was gonna have 2 even c if they would let me stay on them if i paid 4 them, did they give u cyclogest til 12 wks or did u have  2 get a prescription? x


----------



## GemH

No probs. Well this cycle that I got pregnant on was a privately funded one by us so we had to get a prescription and pay for them. They did say we can get them from clinic but they were £34 a box.. Whereas tesco pharmacy was £36 for 3 boxes so I asked them for a private prescription. With egg sharing I presume they will give you enough until otd then give you more if its a bfp. I know another lady that goes CRM & she was saying they were closing the labs in September & her treatment is being delayed too. Let hope these next few months go quickly for you Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - hooray. Loads of luck for your first injection tonight. It's all going to go so fast now! x

*Sarah* - my clinic has all pregnant patients use cyclogest until they are 12 weeks. They gave me 4 weeks' worth at the start, when they dished out all the other drugs. When I let them know about my positive result, they sent me a private prescription for the rest but I managed to get an NHS prescription from my GP and when I went to fill it I told the pharmacist I was pregnant and they didn't charge me the NHS fee (despite the fact that I didn't have a maternity exemption card at that point)! I was very pleased as I was looking at paying between £60 and £100 for the cyclogest with the private prescription, which is obviously not the end of the world but after paying for embryo freezing etc. I was glad to avoid it! In terms of clinics, I have heard very good things about CRM (it was one of the ones I considered) but obviously don't know what the second clinic is. It sounds like you've made the decision you're most comfortable with, it's just a shame you've got to wait a couple of months. x


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck for your scan today vicky xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-Sounds like you are confident in your decision which is a good thing.  So will you be starting October, or EC for October? Hopefully the time will go quickly for you x

Bambi-Home the camomile works for you x


Managed to get the scan done quite quick. my apt was at 8.40am and was only in there half hr, baby is all ok and still a boy x


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol vicky still a boy phew lol glad all was well enjoy your day and picnic xx


----------



## incywincy

Glad the scan went well Vicky.  Looks like that's definitely a little boy, better get thinking of some good names.  Enjoy the outdoor pool.

Sarah, as long as you're happy with your choice that's all that matters.  You have to go with the clinic you feel the most positive about.  

Bambi, yay stimms day is here!  

I read on a thread last night that egg sharers at my clinic are now being told there's a 6-8 month wait to be matched.  It was 3-4 months in November, 3-6 months in January, it just keeps getting longer.  So I am going to start making plans in case my FET fails, I think I am going to have to try the Lister after all.  It'll be a pain travelling down there and the donor sperm will cost a fortune but you get matched quite quickly there.  I can't use the other Manc clinic as they won't accept me and the Liverpool one has no donor sperm so I'd have to buy it there too plus there's a bit of a wait.  I know Lister will accept me, as I contacted them last summer.  Don't know what my clinic are doing,  they're getting the donors in but where are all the recipients?!

Obviously I hope all that won't be necessary but I do need to plan ahead in case.


----------



## kezza_1980

Bloody hell incy that as gone up as we have discussed in the past after this cycle I would definitely be moving else where xx


----------



## incywincy

Same here, I hope it won't be necessary but unless something drastic happens to waiting times, I won't be going back there.  Shame as I've had mostly positive experiences there.  They really need to do some serious advertising for recipients now, to redress the balance.  If they don't, they're going to lose their good donor bank to other, quicker, clinics.


----------



## kezza_1980

This is the thing time is of the essence and waiting around for months cant happen we have both done it once xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - glad team blue is still going strong  what kind of size will be be now? That stuff baffles me, find it so amazing when you think about it xx

Incy - gosh that's a crazy time to wait. Are there no other clinics in the north that would be easier??xx

Kezza - where's this blooming AF?? C'mon xx

Yipeeee for me, happy stimms day to me  I'm so so pleased, finally, it's taken forever, although part my fault for this holiday, could have been on day 3 of stimms now... Oh well xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - obviously I hope it doesn't come to it, but just wanted to say I  Lister. Amazing clinic.


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi she aint due till tomorrow lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, it was actually one of my first choices but I nixed it due to the travelling. I've heard so many positive things about the place. 

Bambi, the only ones I know are mfs and Liverpool. Mfs won't take me and Liverpool, you pay the same as I paid in care but the sperm is loads dearer. I even looked into going back to Copenhagen but that would be costly. 

Now you're on stimms it'll fly by, especially with the holiday! Be ec time before you know it. I holiday during stimms seems seems a great idea, the warmth will help eggs grow and you'll be all lovely & relaxed.


----------



## dingle123

Puglover1980 said:


> *Incy* - obviously I hope it doesn't come to it, but just wanted to say I  Lister. Amazing clinic.


What Pug said. We intend to go back next year *madness*


----------



## GemH

Good luck for stimms Bambi. When will your 1st scan be if your on holiday? Are you going anywhere nice? Not sure if anyone has asked but I haven't read it. Enjoy it anyway. I'm very jealous xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls.

Incy - I know, apart from delaying my ec by 3 days its worked out perfect. Just hope I can get more eggs this time  

Gem - going to nerja (Spain), I'm back next Tuesday early morning and have a scan that afternoon  

Kezza - I know it's tomo but she could make an early appearance for a change  I'm flying at 7am tomo morning but I will try and pop on tomo night and see how ur getting on. Do u start stimms cd2? xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes hun cd2  so if she does appear tomorrow needs to be before 12  lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww scribbles, I am sure your appointment will go well, and your probably right AF will turn up for it lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Flipping ek scribbles , that's a really long cycle... Hope it doesn't keep u waiting too much longer xx

Kezza - keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Cheers bambi still jealous your off on your hols xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*dingle/Laura* - you're bonkers! But there's no sense hanging around I guess. Although get this one out first yeah?!!


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Have a lovely hol x

Kezza-Hope the old witch shows tomorrow morn for you x

Incy-Where abouts are you, near Liverpool?  Would you be driving or getting the train to another clinic? I have heard good things about lister, my clinic is about the same time travel for you, but outside of London, so no bad London traffic if driving, not that you will need it, I have everything crossed for this FET cycle for you x

Scribbles-good news, glad you are feeling more confident x

We had a good day swimming. Went to a place with a big, 50m outdoor pool and grassy area to sunbathe/picnic , it was lovely x


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Vicky, I wouldn't always be driving, perhaps for scans if the train was expensive but for ec I'd be getting the train as dw doesn't drive. Which is your clinic again? I should do a thorough research really, see if I can get somewhere with a better deal on donor sperm. 

Your day out sounds nice, weather has been scorching here, a pool would have been great! 

Dingle, we'll hold you to that in January when you don't know who you are through lack of sleep! Would you carry again?


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-We went to Herts and Essex fertility centre x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky thanks hun I hope so too xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning ladies xx
Bambi have a great holiday still jealous but you deserve it xx

Vicky, incy, Gem, ,puglover sarah hand Hmd hope your all well xx

AFM the witch as behaved and come first thing so tomorrow I am officially a stimmy xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Kezza , what drug/dose you on? Whens your first scan ? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning vicky in waiting for a call back regarding scan but dose wise I will be on 300&225 of menopur alternative days xx


----------



## GemH

Yayyyy kezza, now the fun can start. Can't wait to hear all about your follicles growing them lovely eggs  

I'm 10 weeks today, still can't believe it.. It's gone quite fast xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bloody hell Gem 10  week already mind you I think Vicky is flying by as well hows the bump Gem, and thank you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-that does seem quick, not long till your 12w scan, did you book another re-assurance scan in the end? x

Kezza-your EC will be here before you know it, along with Bambi's and then Incy's ET hopefully the week after xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I know vicky im scared now xx


----------



## GemH

I know I think vickys has gone quick too. I'm starting to fill out now, but also I think I'm started getting Sciatica. When I lay down I can't get up without Dh helping me, pain behind my bum cheek and lower back. I spoke to midwife and she said it sounds like what it is & more common with twins, might have to do some physio as it prob get worse the further I get  

Yeah your ec will be here in no time eekk how exciting 

I booked a scan for Saturday vicky, so hopefully that will relax me until the 29th lol xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad you got your scan booked for Saturday Gem, at least the 29th isn't too far away after that x


----------



## incywincy

Yay Kezza!  Glad it arrived on time!  Isn't it weird when you're pleased to get it?    Stimms time will fly by.

Gem, sorry to hear about the possible sciatica, hope you don't find yourself lying down alone that would be awkward, haha!

Has bambi gone yet?  Not at all seething with jealousy, no.  Have fun bambi! 

Hope everyone else is well, still having sunshine?  I think it's cooler here today but still nice.  I sat out in it yesterday but got to be careful.  Although work know why I'm off, I don't think it'll look good if I come back with a glowing tan.  I think I will go in Friday, that's a good day to ease myself in, I don't have anything challenging on and I have some free time to discuss how to handle the last week.  Tomorrow is out of the question, I have something on that makes me nervous at the best of times but I know will induce a lot of anxiety right now.  I know it's a terrible avoidance strategy but it's working for me.

Hoping to see my AF next week, no signs yet but it's a bit early.  I keep squeezing my boobs to see if they feel sore yet.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy  squeezing your boobs lol I do that although this month had no need they killed lol and yes it is exciting still waiting on call back from clinic to tell me when scan is xx


----------



## GemH

incy it happened last night on the sofa, he was out and I layed down, I swear it took me at least 10 minutes to find a way to get myself up lol then I walk like an old lady for afew minutes.

It sounds like u are doing the right thing, it's a difficult time & if work makes u feel worse then it's just not worth it. You need to be relaxed for your fet. Lets hope af shows soon for you like kezza's has. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Next Wednesday my scan is booked in for  xc


----------



## incywincy

Cool, now to get scoffing lots of protein & milk, get those eggs growing! 

Gem you are just going to have to sit up all the time!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy I need to look some recepies up for chicken an turkey x


----------



## sarahj19811

Vicky - Fab news all is well at ur scan and that babys still a boy lol, all she said was we will be starting late sept/early oct depending on recips cycles

Gem - Flippin heck it has flown by, it only seems like yesterday u did ur naughty early BFP 

Incy - All the waiting times r different everywhere, can u not put urself back on the waiting list at ur clinic?

Kezza n Bambi - Happy stimming days!!

AFM - We have defo decided 2 stay with CRM, they have already done my drug plan so we dont have 2 do anything else now but wait 4 the date, i will be starting on Ovysmen (pill) she has said they normally start it on cd2 but can start other time in cycle if i havent had unprotected "naughties" lol.. for 2 wks prior, any1 know what difference it makes?
The way my cycles r it will be not next AF but the one after, when i think about it like that its not that long. xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Sarah* - they just say that because if you've had unprotected sex there's a chance you could be pregnant. There's no real difference between starting the pill on CD2 or starting at a random point in your cycle.


----------



## sarahj19811

Thanks puglover, no chance of that, i have no tubes now. x


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning ladies first injection done ............. stings a little forgot that part lol had to milk he situation though got DH brewing for me lol xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - Happy 1st stimming day!! Only brewing, wheres the breakfast sarnie 2 make it better lol x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Sarah, ive ordered that for about 8 lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news on first stimms Kezza xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, congrats on starting stimms!  Bet it feels great to finally be at this point.

Sarah, glad you've made a decision you're happy with.  At least your last bit of wait is over summer, that never feels as long as the cold dark days.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy it does but I my nerves have started and my worrying ia creeping in but trying to focus on the house move xx


----------



## incywincy

Probably for the best, keep your mind off it. Are you nearly packed?


----------



## kezza_1980

Kind of lol each room as bits packed lol xx


----------



## incywincy

I hated that stage. You pack the easy obvious stuff then all the scratty bits are left that are hard to organise. In the last couple of weeks, I just started lobbing random crap together. A year later & I'm still finding forgotten things in boxes that have completely unrelated items in.


----------



## kezza_1980

We sound to similar incy ...... well had 2 glasses of milk a nice piece of fish for tea had eggs for brekkie an currently sat with the hot water bottle xx


----------



## incywincy

Good girl!  I came to bed with two packets of Maltesers and a Wall's Twister.  The pre-FET diet hasn't really taken off, I just look at my spare tyre and thinnk 'ah, feck it, if I get pregnant I'll be much bigger than this' and eat more Maltesers!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lmao I like your style


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - Hope u enjoyed ur sarnie yesterday am, tel dp when u get a bfp u will be needing more than that lol.

Incy - sod it, have what u enjoy.


----------



## incywincy

I need to rein it in a bit though!    Or up the briskness of my dog walking, though she's not enjoying the heat so I don't think she'll thank me for doing that.

I'm getting sick of waiting for AF now, still no sore boobs.  I keep prodding them to see.  I know it's not due until next week but you all know I'm impatient.


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah I think he is realising that lol   xx

Incy the more you want it the longer it will keep you waiting im just lucky I had house move to stop me thinking xx


----------



## GemH

I thought I wrote on here yesterday, I remember writing it out.. Maybe I didn't press send hmm   

Anyway I did say yayy to 1st stimms kezza but now it's yayy to 2nd stimms. Swear I'm losing my marbles.

Fingers crossed to you too Incy that af makes an appearance. 

Hope everyone else are well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem its the hormones lol but thank you hunny xx


----------



## Puglover1980

How is the jabbing going ladies?


----------



## kezza_1980

Not to bad my right side hurts more than left when jabbing xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well 

Now been just over 2 weeks since our notes were passed for matching and this wait is killing me!! Everywhere I look I see babies and all the shops are doing sales on baby stuff. Just so desperate to get going, feels like it will never happen


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello hmd   it will happen soon have they given you a time scale xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Nope nothing...they said it could be anywhere from 2 weeks to a few months before they match me. The only upside to it taking longer is it means we will have more money saved up (trying to think of positive things)

How long did it take for you to get matched?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hmd* - I was matched in a day and a half, but it seems to vary hugely depending on the clinic.


----------



## Hmd1987

A day and a half Wow!!

I've just found by looking on one of the other threads that they have recently dropped the age limit from 35 to 32 due to waiting times :S

I know at some point we will get going but I really don't like the idea of having to wait months and months. It has already been almost 4 months since we went to the open evening and I had my AMH done. I think the only other alternative is care fertility


----------



## sarahj19811

Hmd - I agree the wait feels forever and the wait at dif clinics is weird but the way i have come 2 look at it is the longer the wait the better the clinic as more people go to the bigger clinics with better reviews, we had our apt on May 21st, it took 4 wks 2 match then the recip pulled out but we have now been matched again but cant start til late sept/early oct as my clinic r doing renovations, it seems like a lifetime but im hoping with everything crossed its worth the wait. Also know what u mean about the shops and people around, everyone on my ** seems 2 be preggers or just had babies n its a killer but i c it as my babies r much more special with what we all have 2 go through 2 get them. Really hope ur not waiting long. 

Gem - Good luck 4 scan 2moro hun.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd I had longer wait with DH sperm sharing think once he finished about a month xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls enjoy your weekend im off to work, day 3 for me im worrying today as the injecting needle must have been faulty as I injected I looked down and it had been comig out the bottom not sure how much I have lost xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - I would ring clinic and explain 2 them and c what they advice x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi Sarah thanks I did ring they said not to worry it can happen xx


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, care is telling new sharers there's a 6-8 month wait to be matched. It's not good for the northern clinics at the moment. Great for recipients though. If I have to share again I'll seriously consider travelling to a London clinic that has shorter waiting times. 

Kezza you might just lose a little bit of follicle growth for one day but I think it will either redress itself or the clinic will increase your dosage. 

I feel rough today, went out & didn't go to bed until 5am. Think I've got that out of my system for the next few months! And it's so hot today... can't bear to sit outside, not with this head.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy clinic was not bothered said nothing to worry  I just hope no others are like that .....so your delicate today poor you but you deserve it x


----------



## incywincy

I deserve the hangover? Thanks! Haha, no I know what you mean. Had to be done once, I suppose, before I climb back on the wagon. Going to a boozy barbie later but sticking to caffeine free coke.


----------



## kezza_1980

Exactly  and enjoy the bbq its fab weather  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey girls, how goes it??

Kezza/incy I read that last comment from kezza and had to laugh, it did read like u deserved the hangover  hope u are feeling better today, or is it today you've got the hangover? Either way I hope it doesn't/didn't stick around all day 

Kezza - how's stimms going? I find the liquid really hurts when going in? I've got all kinds of flutters/twines going on now. Just hope those follies are growing well. I've been good food wise, lots of fruit and protein but admittedly had a blow out night on Thursday. Way too much alcohol...  but what's done is done and can't change it now.
Hope work was ok for you today xx

Gem - hope you're ok and those twins are cooking well cx

Vicky - how are you doing? Are u getting quite big now? Can't believe ur past halfway now. The last few months will fly by xx

Puglover - hope all is well with u xx

HMD & Sarah - hi ladies. Hope u have a good weekend. Is the sun still shining in England??xx


AFM - day 5 of stimms and doing ok, can tell I'm on a higher dose than last time, more twinges already. Just hope it's doing the trick and my follies are playing the game. First scan on Tuesday so we shall see.xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Omg incy I just realised now bambi as pointed it out I meant the blowout not the hangover  sorry 

Bambi its going well I can feel twinges already started yesterday which I was not expecting but wont complain xx


----------



## GemH

Hi girls, hope your all well.

Just a quickie to let u no I had my scan today & both babies are growing nicely, they were kicking and moving their little legs. So I can now relax for the next 2 weeks until my scan.

Hope the stims are going well for you both kezza & bambi xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww gem that's so sweet glad all went well xx


----------



## vickym1984

Not feeling very well today, think I have got a bug, but wanted to pop on and see how Gem got on.  Glad it all went well hun 

Try and get on properly tomorrow x


----------



## kezza_1980

Get well soon Vicky xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks kezza & vicky. Hope you feel better soon, prob the hot weather too. 

I'm now laying on the sofa to veg out for the rest of the night lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats gem, so pleased everything is ok and the twins are growing well xx

Vicky - hope you're feeling a little better today xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks bambi... How are those stimms going? Are you still away? Hope you enjoying it xxx


----------



## incywincy

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly Vicky, hope it's a bit better today.

Gem, glad the scan has put your mind at rest for a while.

Bambi, when I was injecting I found if I pushed the liquid in slowly it stung less.  I'd put the needle in quickly but then I'd push a small amount of liquid in, wait for it to disperse a second or two, then a bit more etc until it was all done.  It seemed to minmise bruising and rashes as well as hurting less.  Took a bit longer though.

I still don't have any AF signs, would be due Thurs/Fri and still squishing my boobs to no avail.  I have had a couple of flashes of irrational irritation though so that might be a positive sign!


----------



## vickym1984

Hope stimms are going ok Bambi/Kezza

Incy-Hope a/f shows on time

Hmd-hope you get matched soon x

Feeling better this morning xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - yeh still away, come home tomo night. Stimms is fine, deffo completely different to last time.xx

Incy - I've tried that, have to do it slow cos the liquid seems less like it wants to go in for some reason than the burserelin... Weird...   
Can't believe that your AF hasn't shown yet. Blooming typical. Really hope it shows this next week for u xx

Vicky - you feeling better today then? I'm ok thanks, just hope that everything is doing what it needs to inside and the stimms is working ok xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi, yea, feeling better today so far.  Yesterday I had tummy cramps and felt sick , but couldn't be sick, all day from 9am, tried some toast at 19.30 and threw it up :-( Think it helped though


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey girls im very uncomfortable today but im tired so think im just being mard xx

Vicky glad you're feeling better xx

Bambi hope all is well xx

Incy hope it comes soon xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh kezza I'm fine.. Have u had any spotting? I had quite a bit on Friday then past few days EWCM with brown in, remember last cycle the clinic said not to worry as could just be left overs from down regging and only worry if it turned red but I don't remember having quite so much last cycle??
How are u feeling now? I'm not uncomfy yet but only day 6 so plenty of time yet? Hope the pain eases for u xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I started on cycle day 2 of AF and just come off today so not sure to be honest ive had a sleep an although im having twinges I feel better xx and yes you have plenty of time im on high ish dose so maybe its that when you home xx


----------



## incywincy

I had some, can't remember if it was during stimms or late into my long DR but it was the same, in the EWCM, actually, so that must have been during stimms then.  My clinic weren't worried about it either.

I'm still a bit snappy and have lower backache today, so hoping that's a good sign, want to be transfering near you two!  I do keep having a lot of doubts over this FET being successful.  I feel like I was lucky to get the BFP on my first go (not counting IUIs) and it would be a fluke to get another one straight away.  Then I think I'll jinx myself for thinking like that.  And I've also stupidly worked out my potential due date, it's like I'm purposely torturing myself.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I do the same let things run away in thought an I got bfn last time round feel like  myself its natural and it would be great if we was altogether well near try not to stress and keep it away though xx


----------



## incywincy

I think worth a previous bfn you worry that the same thing will go worry as last time. It seems no matter what your previous experience, you worry! I'll try not to stress too much. I'm going to work tomorrow and we all know how happy that makes me at the moment!  the Only one week to go though, just need to focus on tieing up ends of year stuff and not worrying if anyone gets too narky with me.


----------



## kezza_1980

Your right incy we just have to try not to worry least we have a good support thread on here xx and im sure we will all get our dream xx good luck with work it will fly by xx


----------



## incywincy

Yes, you are all lovely and supportive on here! 

When is your stimms scan?


----------



## kezza_1980

Its wednesday at 12 working till half 11  then off for scan then moving house gonna be a busy day xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh that is a busy day! Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy me too xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Arrrrgghhhhh!!!!! We have been matched!!!!!

So excited and so overwhelmed, I can't believe it!!


----------



## vickym1984

Brilliant news HMD, have they given you any dates etc? xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd woohoo any dates xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I got the email from the coordinator and she said to call up and speak to one of 2 nurses to discuss treatment plan. I've called twice (left a message first time) and 2nd time it rang out. Will try again after work.


I really can't believe it


----------



## vickym1984

Yay.  Hope you get to speak to someone today, you must be so excited xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Brilliant hopefully you will speak to one today so pleased xx


----------



## GemH

Great news Hmd. Now the fun begins  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Excellent news HMD, congrats xxx

Kezza - yeh forgot you start cd2...   had a bit more last night but just trying to relax, last time my lining was too thick so hope I don't have any issues again this time. you've got a busy day Wednesday. You've timed the house move well, hope you get all nice and settled in time for ec next week xx

Incy - I really hope you will be transferring the same time as us too! I will be keeping everything crossed for ya


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi can't wait to move its a welcomed distraction  im sure you will be fine xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Finally spoke to one if the nurses who just wanted to know when my last period was, if I was on the pill and if I have any holidays/other commitments coming up. So next step is for them to create me a plan and then I will get invited in to go through it all and be shown how to do injections etc. seems as though they will do everything on one day which is good


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, congratulations! Finally things will get moving for you! Hope they sort out your treatment plan soon! 

I managed my day back at work okay, a lot better than before. The pressure is off anyway with it being the last week but my manager was nicer to me today. Tbh, I think she realised she hadn't really done a decent return to work meeting with me last time to ensure Icould settle in properly so she did mmore of that this time. 

And I keep having slight period pains so I'm hoping it's on its way.


----------



## kezza_1980

HMD  im sure it wont be long till you are starting xx

Incy glad it went better today an manger was better to you and good sign of Af  x


----------



## bambibaby12

Right cmon girls, think we need to do the AF dance for incy, it's really playing games now 

        

Hope it shows soon incy


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-lots of a/f vibes for you-when is it due-this thurs/fri did you say? xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im on my phone so other icons not loading so    instead for your Af xx

Posted on cycle buddies but I feel like im gonna have a bleed is this normal having AF symptoms xx


----------



## vickym1984

I didn't kezza but I am sure I remember some people feeling the same, its probably the  increased blood flow to the uterus x Only a day to go till your scan x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky and yes scan tomorrow see how I'm cooking    I did an Internet search and lots of posts women feeling like AF cramps more so when on short protocol  so will mention tomorrow when I go clinic just see what they say x


----------



## vickym1984

That's a good idea.  We are going to Southend, to the seaside tomorrow , looking forward to it x


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww that will be a lovely day out for you, cant wait to move tomorrow get unpacked and enjoy this sun I feel cooped up al the time packing xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Scribbles thats great news xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Scribbles that's great news. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Kezza - hope they ease soon. What time is your appt tomo? xx

Been for my scan and all is looking good. Left side is doing wayyyy better than my right side. Got about 6 good ones on right and some small ones and then 14 on left & some smaller ones. They've reduced my dose now down to 225 cos they don't want my big ones growing too quickly and just want the smaller ones to catch up. Lining is 5.5 which they said is good?? Last time was 18 so as long as it doesn't get that thick ill be happy  things seem to be going in right direction although I know that last time it all fell apart at EC stage so I'm not getting too excited xx


----------



## vickym1984

Scribbles-Good news hun x

Bambi-Glad things went well at the scan, when is predicted EC? xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi scan is at 12  will try an update but meeting letting agents at 1  but will get on at some point, your scan sounds promising  I'm sure this time round you will be fine xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - down for Monday at the moment, she said today that based on today's scan it won't be any later and with the wknd can't see if being brought forward so think that date is pretty much set.
How are u?xx

Kezza - I blooming well hope so... Keeping everything crossed for us both   can't wait to hear ur update tomorrow xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well bambi something is going on in there lol tomorrow we will find out lol xx


----------



## GemH

Great news bambi, I bet you are happy. Xx

Good luck today Kezza, I'll check later for your update xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck today Kezza x


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza hope those follies are growing well, you wil be fine! Looking forward to hearing ur update xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hello ladies. 

Scribbles great news 

HMD so glad you've been matched finally  

Bambi, Kezza hope everythings going to plan.

Gem, Puglover, Vicky are those little bubbles still growing strongly.

Incy fx af turns up for you soon!

Hello to everyone else  

Currently awaiting for a call from the egg share nurse as cd1 was yesterday.. all i want is to start the pill (like i was asked to) but its like getting blood out of a stone waiting for them to get in touch.. Rang twice yesterday only to be told my notes are out and she'll call at some point in the next couple days... shes going on holiday for a fortnight at the end of this week and im still not matched yet *sigh*.


----------



## incywincy

Kaitlyn, I know how that feels, did my head in waiting to hear & get in touch with the right people. Hope you get it sorted out soon. 

Scribbles, congratulations! Hoe things get moving quickly for you now! 

Bambi, great news on the scan, looking good for a nice batch of eggs there. 

Kezza, hope today is going well, scan and moving. You'll be exhausted tonight. 

Hope everyone else is okay & I haven't missed anything big out, on my phone at work so c can't go back to far. 

Afm, bambi's dance seems to be doing the trick! Thank you Bambi! Just spotting for now so can't class it as cd1 but at least it's trying! Hopefully it'll be full tomorrow. Am just sweltering my way through the week at work, is much better than the other week, haven't felt like crying. It must just have been a bit too soon when I first came back.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - glad my **** shaking has done the trick 
Yeh I'm roasting today too, don't mind it during the day, it's the nights that stress me out 
Hope ur AF comes properly tomo 


Kezza?? Stop moving house and update us


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-sorry to hear you are in the waiting stage hun, it is hard x

Incy-Hope tomorrow is CD 1 for you x

Kezza-Hope both the scan, and the house move have gone ok xxx


----------



## GemH

Kaitlyn I hope you ain't waiting too much longer, waiting is the worse thing xx

Incy yayy about af, lets hope she makes her proper appearance tomorrow 

Logged back on to see if any news from Kezza but nope, she's keeping us waiting   xx

Hope all the rest of you ladies are well.. I'm now off to zzz  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

So sorry I have literally just sat down im shattered ......... . Well move went thank god im done just unpacking to do now right down to the scan went well got 7 good ones on both sides at min so 14 good oned and about 8 that they think will catch up im back friday with Ec Monday xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey my little ec buddy, that's super dooper news! Great number of follies hunny. Hope the scan tomo shows those little ones have caught up. What trigger have u got? I've got a different one this time, pregnyl, looks interesting, no needle yet and apparently they will show me tomo how to use it  
So pleased we are having ec on the same day xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news kezza, and fingers crossed the others have caught up tomorrow as well?

Bambi-Is your next scan tomorrow as well?


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky I hope so too x

Bambi its great OTD together as well  i have pregnal as well xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh meant to ask you, how did the move go? Hope it wasn't too stressful, now make sure u get your feet up these last few days of stimms chic xx

Vicky - yeh got another scan tomo. How u coping with your bump in this weather. Hope it's not too sticky for u xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Went ok bar Dh  blowing up the fridge my best mate came to help she would not let me lift anything heavy bless her she coming back today to help unpack xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's a true mate there chic! Yeh you don't want to be lifting too much, you need all your energy for growing those follies! Can't believe DH managed to blow the fridge up, bless him  
Can't believe you probs picked one of the hottest days of the year to move. You're a trooper xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I know 8 bottles of water I went threw,  what time is your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## vickym1984

Oh dear re the fridge Kezza

I'm ok Bambi, very hot and sticky, just glad I am not further on than I am, would be worse lol.


----------



## kezza_1980

I know god knows what im gonna do if we go to  blast spare money needs to go on that xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza- My scan is at 9:30 tomo, how about u?xx

Vicky - I can imagine its not very pleasant, is your bump really big now?? xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Mines at 08:45  so just before just hope I have managed to unpack and find everything   could you girls let me know what I needto take on EC day xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza glad scan went well! Sorry to hear about the fridge, just what you need in this weather. Take a dressing gown & slippers to ec. I also took some nice drinks & snacks for after. I can't think what else you need eight now. 

I'm on cd1! No time to call the clinic now, will have to try to catch a few min later to do it.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy thanks hun appriciate the information ......so glad AF as come let us know what clinic say xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yay Incy, glad a/f is here in full force, what happens with natural FET, do you do OPK's to see when your surge is coming? x

Bambi-It feels massive, starting to look quite big too, definitely bigger than last time around x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky my son was born in august was due in july so I was full term in heat like this xx I was all bum with ash I could of swore I would give birth out of my bum xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - yipeeee soooo glad AF has arrived, you'll be on your way in no time xx

Kezza - for ec just think u need a dressing gown and toiletries. They tend to say, take what u would need if u were staying over night somewhere. Cos of bloating and to be comfortable after I will be taking loose fitting top and trousers & then flip flops I reckon. Plenty of water I think in this heat too  xx

Vicky - think u need some ice packs strapped too you. Hope u can find a way to cool down xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Nice bottle of wine then bambi xx


----------



## bambibaby12

love it kezza! I would be steaming off a bottle of wine these days! You'd have to have red anyway, no fridge to chill your white wine  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Me too bambi sniff an I be gone lol xxx


----------



## incywincy

Take loose trousers as well, not tight!  I couldn't believe how much I bloated up afterwards, I looked about 6 months.

Vicky, I am disgusting hot and sweaty, can only imagine how uncomfortable it is for you.

I didn't have a good day at work, I got put on an informal warning for my absence.  Apparently any three absences in 6 months trigger it and as well as IVF time I had a couple of days with a migraine and then last week's absence.  I am really annoyed though because the absence that triggered it was actually my miscarriage leave which should have been exempt.  As it is, since I took the last week I would have triggered it anyway but the fact that they initially triggered it off pregnancy-related leave really annoyed me.  I also got a royal dressing down for not informing the head of my plan to take time off for IVF, nor telling her directly about my miscarriage.  I told two line managers that I needed leave, didn't say what it was for but I shouldn't have to and I informed those two about my miscarriage.  How many people do they expect me to discuss something I can barely talk about with?! 

She asked when I was planning further treatment and told me I must keep her informed.  I'm pretty sure that under equality laws I don't have to tell her what my leave is for, given that it could be interpreted as gender discrimination.  She was rather curt with me overall; when I started crying she eased up a bit but it was still very much focused on how I would avoid taking further time off.  I know she has to think of the pupils and the impact on other staff, but a bit of compassion wouldn't have gone amiss.

So glad I'm finished tomorrow.  Stress is not what I need right now, so I am just going to have to put it all away until September and for now focus on my next cycle.  I phoned the clinic but was too late to catch a nurse to book an appointment so will have to phone first thing tomorrow.  

Hope everyone is surviving the heat.  It's still 27C here!  It's lovely, but hard to work in.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy   workplaces   I hope your alright and I agree you should just be able to take your leave without having to go into why its bloody annoying xx I hope you get chance to call clinic in morning xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi girls just a quick one if im lucky enough to go to blast when do you pay?  Xxx


----------



## incywincy

You get billed after they do it, I think.  I paid at ET but if you manage to avoid that on the day you'll buy yourself a week or so more by waiting for a paper bill to be sent.  They might catch you at reception though so I wouldn't bank on it.  Are you weighing up blast vs fridge?


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-That is not on, you should tell them so.  Was the other IVF absence after ET? If so, there is a possiblility of it being covered under pregnancy related absence, so maybe look into this xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah incy   just cant decide if I was to choose now id say blast as not planning on cycling again either way xx


----------



## incywincy

Apparently the first week of my IVF absence can be exempt because it's between EC and ET and that is protect under the Equality law.  The second week isnt' because pregnancy related absence doesn't start until the embryo has implanted so the 2ww doesn't count.  That absence still counts as one period of absence for me, even if the first week is exempt.  I can't really avoid the fact that I've been off 4 times, one is exempt (mc) and 3 is what is needed to trigger procedure.  It just upset me that she triggered it with my miscarriage leave which is illegal.  And she told me she'd done me a favour by not sending me the disciplinary papers out while I was off sick, to save me from further upset!  As if I should be grateful!

A lot of what upset me is that I didn't know that was coming, I didn't have anyone in the meeting with me, she didn't give me any of the paperwork up front so I was completely on the back foot.  It's not the first time she's sprung stuff like that though, I hate going in to see her because it's common for her to pull something completely out of left field that makes you feel like a naughty kid.

Kezza, I'd just keep the money for blast for now.  The money for a new fridge will come from somewhere, even if it's maxing out a card, or looking at second hand ones for now.  If you're not going to cycle again you need to feel you've done your best on this one otherwise you'll regret it.


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - how much do they charge you for blast? Can u not be sneaky and if they do try and take money on your way out just say u were told u would get an invoice through the post and u haven't got any cards etc with u on that day  they have all your details so its not like u can go anywhere. Mind u having said that, our clinic has our card details stored on file for whenever a payment is needed for something so not sure if yours have done the same?? xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - I would seriously look into that if u can, I'm sure they can't use that absence against you.... In any case, surely a bit if moral compassion wouldn't go amiss here. How long have u worked there for? I don't know how people have the nerve to try and issue warnings/disciplinaries when ppl have needed to take time off for bereavement. So cold and corporate! hope you are ok


----------



## kezza_1980

I dont think they do bambi im not sure though xx

Incy your right will manage it some how  xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-This seems to imply that by "implanting" they actgually mean embryo transfer

"Under European and UK case law (Mayr v Bäckerei und Konditorei Gerhard Flöckner,and (Sahota v Home Office and Pipkin,), the "protected period" in the context of IVF treatment begins when the ova, having been collected and fertilised, are implanted. It does not begin from fertilisation alone, since women may store fertilised ova for years without implantation. When implantation is unsuccessful, resulting in the pregnancy terminating, the protected period continues for a further two weeks. If the implantation is successful, the protected period continues in the same way as for any pregnancy. "

http://www.cipd.co.uk/pm/peoplemanagement/b/weblog/archive/2013/01/29/protection-during-ivf-2012-04.aspx


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, thank you for finding that, I will look more closely into it. This is why I wish I'd had the opportunity to have someone with me in the meeting and what it was about prior. 

Have a good day everyone, looks like another scorcher brewing!


----------



## vickym1984

No probs hun .  When is end of term for you, is it today or next week? x

Good luck for the scans Kezza and Bambi x

Kaitlyn-did you hear from the egg share nurse yet ? x

HMD-Did they get back to you with a treatment plan? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky xx


Scan went well definitely monday for egg collection got 9 on righ that are ready and 12 on left biggest being 22 xx


----------



## GemH

Wow kezza you've done brilliantly, looks like Monday you will have some nice eggies. Good luck for Monday. Xx

Bambi have u got scan today too? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - do you know what this means?? Been for scan and they seemed concerned that there is now too much going on so I'm now waiting for blood test?? Not sure what for. Once done I go back up and they will explain then but I'm so so stressed now   will be gutted if it gets cancelled, feel sick


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - so pleased your scan went well and glad all is confirmed for Monday...   that I get to join you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Fab news hun

Bambi-Sounds like they are worried about the risk of ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome.  It is very unlikely they will cancel, only if your bloods show very high levels. The thing they may (but again this is very rare) do, is proceed with EC but do a freeze-all. Ie, they will fertilise them, and freeze them and attempt FET at a later date.  This is because if you are high risk of OHSS, the HCG hormone you will secrete if successful, can make it a lot worse.

However, in the majority of cases, they will just warn you to drink more water and call them at the first sign of any illness (tummy pain, sickness etc) xxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky I absolutely adore you right now    
Really hope this is right, would be so gutted if this is cancelled... I really can't imagine I've ohss, don't feel that way at all  
Love how we all come to you and ask you when things go wrong or we need advice! You should consider a new career 
Will let u know once I've been back up to discuss. xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gem I  hope so xx

Bambi hope everything is ok my EC buddy keeping everything crossed xx and thank you xx

Vicky ty xx


----------



## vickym1984

Lol Bambi just call me The Oracle (j/k)


----------



## bambibaby12

Right so apparently once they have my blood test levels back this avvy they will know if I need to coast, I've levels are borderline they will do ec on Sunday, if ok it will stick to Monday, if too high I will need to go daily for blood tests until levels have reduced and they will then book ec.... 
Can't bloody believe this!!! So so stressed now  xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Morning everybody

Think it should be next week when I hear about the treatment plan. Seeing my 4 month old twin niece and nephew this weekend. Not sure if it will make me more impatient or if it will distract me lol

When I originally saw the doc at the clinic, they thought I would be at risk of OHSS so I'm already a little worried about that. When they did the scan it looked like I had 20 follicles in my right ovary alone, so they said that could mean I have PCOS but I don't appear to have any other symptoms


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi fingers crossed for you hun xxx easier said than done but try not to worry xxx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, someone on my last cycle buddies was told to prevent ohss she should max her protein intake, get lots of fluids in - some water and some isotonic drinks. Get powerade, etc ASAP and drink as much as you can. They hydrate but help to prevent the fluid retention. 

Vicky end of term today! I have 3 months to appeal the action so I will investigate over the summer.


----------



## bambibaby12

Quick post girls cos at work, I'm gutted. They wanted levels at 15,000, mine are 30,000.... Having to coast


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bambi  im so sorry xx


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-Hope you enjoy your weekend and it doesn't make you too impatient x

Bambi-sorry to hear that hun, hopefully it won't take too much longer xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Consultant just called me and said if levels don't go down they will need to cancel


----------



## Hmd1987

Sorry about your news Bambi, hopefully you won't have to wait too long


----------



## kezza_1980

How long are they going to give you xx


----------



## GemH

Oh bambi  I hope they come down for u


----------



## vickym1984

How long will they give you to see?  I am sure someone on our original cycle buddies thread had this (remember Rachel, the one whose OH passed away, she used his frozen sperm) , they coasted and then had EC a few days later than planned and all was ok, so figners crossed the same for you hun


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Bambi really hope your levels drop enough and quickly! fx hun!!

Kezza exciting! good luck for Monday 

HMD fantastic news and hope they get you sorted with the plan next week.

Vicky hope you find a way to cool down soon, I reckon you jump in the paddling pool with Hannah lol

Incy definitely use the time to have a proper look, they can't trigger you for that, its just wrong on too many levels.

As for me I've given up on getting the pill this month now. She hasn't matched me yet anyway so don't know why she originally said she wanted me on it early. Still haven't heard from her either and the receptionist came across a little snappy yesterday when I rang to leave my mobile number with them. Only then found out she didn't work Wednesdays any so we had waited in all day for nothing   Looking into priory for next cycle if we need one and if things carry on like this I'll be moving this cycle too.


----------



## vickym1984

Kaitlyn-sorry to hear that hun  , hope it doesn't take too much longer to match you x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks kaitlyn  sorry to hear that and aa vicky says hopefully it won't be to long xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, really sorry to hear your levels are so high.  They could come down.  It seems silly to waste the cycle when you're so close to EC, surely the best thing would be to coast you, harvest the eggs anyway and freeze them for FET?  What are the reasons for cancelling- do the levels make EC risky?

Kaitlyn, I know how you feel re. the lack of communication.  When they don't contact you when they say they will it's very frustrating.

HMD hope you get that treatment plan soon.  If you are at risk of OHSS they'll monitor you closely and you might have to adjust your stimms drugs after scans but it doesn't mean you'll definitely get it and if you get it they can still do egg collection.  

Kezza, hope you're settling in well, have those boys been helping you?  Hope you are not straining yourself.

Gem & Vicky hope the weather isn't too much for you and your bumps.  

I booked my scan for next week, Thursday morning.  That'll be day 8 scan and then they just monitor me.  I think I have to use OPKs too to look out for LH surge.  I don't know if they give me any of them, if not I'm sticking to my internet cheapies as I know where I am with them - though I might do a couple with the pack of Clearblue I have from last year.  Who am I kidding - I'll get obsessed with it and use both 4x a day!

I didn't do anything about the absence thing at work today, just concentrated on clearing out for September and trying not to melt.  For a new build school, it's terrible at temperature control.  You expect to freeze in the winter and swelter in the summer in the old 70s comp buildings, but not in the brand new multi-million pound schools!  Dunno where the money went but it wasn't on thermostats.  Or windows that open more than an inch.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy im settled ty good job with EC being monday the lads have been fantastic really helpful for a change let's see if it last hey lol glad you have your scan sorted Thursday will soon be here...... has for the work situation  its prob best deal with it when your backbor maybe you won't once your pregnant xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - It's the trigger shot that is needed to collect the eggs which has hcg in it and once the hcg is released if blood levels are too high then it will cause ohss. So thats why they need to get levels down before u can trigger, then obv if you went ahead and got a bfp you would be producing hcg. 

They can coast me for upto a week before cycle would need to be cancelled xx

Good luck for your scan next Thursday, will be keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Actually starting to wonder if maybe I should just accept my lot... This ivf clearly doesn't like me... Don't know how some of the amazing ladies on here go through repeated cycles. It doesn't take much at all to send me into a complete wobble. Just cried all afternoon... Maybe I am just supposed to be an auntie with fur babies...


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi please don't think like that im sure your levels will drop and all will be well xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Awww *Bambi*, please try not to worry. Several ladies on our clinic thread have had to coast and none of their cycles ended up being cancelled. They all got pregnant. My levels got to over 22,000 so they brought my EC forward by a day. It's not uncommon. I'm sure a blood test on Monday will reveal much lower levels.

*Hmd* - I had 44 antral follicles at my pre-IVF scan (20 on one ovary, 24 on the other), so try not to worry. They were cautious with my drugs and started me off on a very low dose, which was increased gradually. I didn't have a sniff of OHSS and got a lovely haul of 17 eggs, so lots of antral follicles can be to your advantage! I never thought my severe PCOS would actually help me, but it did!!!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Bambi, i'm sure you'll be fine. Stay positive hun, we're all crossing fingers and toes for you


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, even if that happens can't they trigger you, take your eggs and once you've recovered from OHSS you can have FET?  I think you should discuss this option with them, I don't see why the whole cycle should be cancelled.  I hope the levels come down over the next few days anyway, the less you suffer from OHSS the better.

I know you must be feeling awful now but try not to get too despondent about the whole thing, things might even out over the next few days and if not you can still try again.  I know at this point things probably seem insurmountable, that's how it tends to be for me when something goes wrong, but with a bit of distance and thinking space it becomes easier.

Kezza glad you're settled in!  Time to focus on IVF now.  Are you triggering tomorro night?


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks incy, I am just trying to get on with it, what will be, will be. Just feel that time is slipping away. Scared cos my AMH level is low and not being able to get any eggs and now this happens?? Don't think they would trigger me with levels this high cos of the dangers of OHSS, think they will do everything to avoid u getting it. Tbh I would happily sign consent forms to still do it, desperate for this so much. Thanks though for ur kind words 

Puglover.- thank you! Really hope that's the case. The only stories I've heard are those that coast and then get a bfn??   that I can be an exception to the rule. Hope u are ok anyway xx

Kaitlyn - ahhh sounds like you've had a frustrating day/week too.... Hate feeling like we aren't in control. Think that's the hardest bit about all of this. Hope next week brings u better luck xx

Hmd - thanks hunny. Hope all is well with u xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah sure am  there ringing me tomorrow to tell me when to trigger and what time to be there monday, nurse said mr patel is doibg EC xxx


----------



## incywincy

I see Bambi.  I get what you mean about time.  I think that because of different reasons - age mostly, and the fact that my stepkids are nearly leaving school.  And generally my body clock is ticking, something that I never used to really believe in, but it's like an actual physical thing in my head!  

Kezza, I like Mr Patel!  He seems really gruff at first but he's a nice man, quite to the point though.  He didn't do my EC, I didn't recognise anyone in that theatre, I think a woman did mine.  He's overseeing my FET.


----------



## sarahj19811

evening girls, hope ur enjoying the weather.

Gem - Fab on ur scan hun, glad twinnies r growing nicely, just a quickie cuz we at the same clinic but did they give u a full 12 wk supply of cyclogest or did u have private script?

Kezza - Glad ur move went well (aprt from fridge), can believe ur at ec, thats gone fast.

Incy - Glad AF arrived, sorry 2 hear u have crap at work, maybe go to citizens advice and ask them. I use ebay opk cheapies until i get full lines then i use CB digi smilies just 2 confirm.

Scribbles - Congrats on being matched.

Kaitlyn - Sorry ur having 2 wait so long hun, i was the same n it feels like 4ever but u will get there.

Bambi - Sorry 2 hear ur having 2 coast hun, hope ur levels drop.

Hmd - Hope u hear soon 4 ur dates.

AFM - Not really anything 2 put, still waiting to hear start dates but as its so far away they dont have 2 rush, i just have 2 keep them up 2 date on AF`s.


----------



## vickym1984

Just a quick    for Bambi, I hope your levels drop enough by early next week so you can go ahead to EC xx


----------



## bambibaby12

So pleased I have this thread, haven't a clue what I'd do without u guys 

Thanks Vicky and Sarah


----------



## kezza_1980

He did my transfer last  time and mr Atkinson did EC  I like mr patel as well xx

Sarah thanks hun, and tell me about it I cant believe im there either xx


----------



## GemH

Sarah - I got enough from them until test day but then I had to get a private prescription off them to last until 12 weeks.. Which would you believe is Wednesday woo, can't wait to stop them lol. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Just had the call trigger at 9 tonight im first down on monday xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news kezza! Glad u won't be hanging around on Monday. Good luck xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh Kezza, nearly there!  First is good, I requested to go last since we had to travel there and I was waiting aaaaggges.

Sarah, if you have to get a private prescription they're not that dear, I've looked into them for my cycle and you can get them cheaply with online pharmacies.  Also, I think Asda pharmacies do things at cost price for IVF drugs.  I think I worked it out to be about £40 for 12 weeks worth.

Gem, don't blame you for being ready to stop them.  They weren't too bad for me as I took 1x400mg at night only but doing one morning and one night would have been a pain.  Can't believe you're 12 weeks soon, time is flying!

I can't believe the change in the weather the first day of the school holidays!  It's kind of this urban myth that the weather goes bad when the schools break up, perhaps there is some truth in it!  It's so cloudy here and much cooler.


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi thanks hun xxx

Incy im so glad I was like that on my first cycle I was the last one xx


----------



## sarahj19811

The last time i had them my gp spoke 2 clinic n they said i had 2 stay on them i had a gp script so it only cost £7.20 lol.. where did u get them from Gem n how long did u wait 4 them?


----------



## incywincy

Ah I forgot about trying GP, I have to buy them first of all because I have to take them before my FET starts.  I better get that sorted out actually, might need them in just over a week.


----------



## kezza_1980

Done my trigger injection think im going to be lost tomorrow not doing any xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah you'll feel like you're forgetting to do something!


----------



## kezza_1980

That will actually be nothing new for me incy lol


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Y do u have 2 have them b4 FET?

Kezza - U will miss them, good luck 4 2moro.


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Glad your trigger went ok kezza and enjoy your drug free day. This time tomo it will almost be time for your ec, is yours under ga??xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Loads of luck for tomorrow *Kezza*.


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck tomorrow Kezza

Bambi-when is your next blood test, is it tomorrow? x


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - yeh gotta go for scan and bloods at 9:30 tomo so will know one way or another whether cycle will be cancelled by tomo xx


----------



## incywincy

Sarah I start taking them after ovulation because there's no fertilised egg in there too produce progesterone initially, don't get the embryo back until 5 days after ovulation as it's a blast. 

One thing that confuses me is that my paperwork says otd is 16 days after transfer. But with a blast that'll be 21 dpo. That's a really late otd, much later than my fresh cycle which was 16 days after ec. I wondered if it's a typo but it's on their general info sheet & you would think they would amend it. 

Bambi, hope your blood levels have come down enough, perhaps ec will be later in the week.


----------



## GemH

Well done with trigger shot Kezza, will look forward to hear your news from ec tomorrow.. Lots of luck xx

Bambi   your levels have come down & you get to ec. I know how a cancelled cycle feels, and I hope you haven't got to go through that. I'm sure everything will be fine though xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls sorry for late reply been in work xx

Bambi good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you xxc


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls, ill be fine. Feeling ok about the fact it will be cancelled. What will be will be...
Think DH has been trying to cheer me up today tho, been out for lunch and randomly went and bought new kitchen. Did need doing as we are doing the whole house ready to sell in the spring but kind of didn't expect to be doing that this weekend. 

Kezza - can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow.   you get plenty of eggs hunny. Will be thinking of you in the morning xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi, just wish we would have been sharing this journey. .... I am still praying its not totally over for you ......its nice to hear that your hubby is cheering you up xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck tomorrow kezza and bambi


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hmd xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, good luck for EC, let us know how you get on when you can!

Bambi, glad to hear you're feeling okay with it, best to mentally prepare yourself either way.  But I still hope you manage to get to EC later in the week.


----------



## bambibaby12

Cheers incy, I will only go as far as tomo, if my levels aren't low enough to trigger tomo then I will cancel. If ok for tomo then ec would be Wednesday... Just wondering whether in this time in 24hrs I will be smiling or crying...


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy xx

Bambi I hope its a big smile xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Bambi and Kezza best of luck tomorrow for you both.       Hope ladies that you both get a great result


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks kaitlyn


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks kaitlyn xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Dday!!

Ready to make a very bleary eyed journey to Birmingham... Gulp...  


Kezza - will be thinking of you at 9am.     you get a good number of eggs! Good luck xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning bambi safe drive up to brummie land, good luck your self I wont see your update till after but seriously hoping it's a good one xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thinking of you this morning for your bloods Bambi xxxx

Kezza-good luck, will check back later to see how you got on x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks again vicky, will update as soon as I can xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Good luck *Bambi* and *Kezza*. Looking forward to updates later. x


----------



## GemH

I keep logging on for updates  thinking of u both xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls on way home I got 18 eggs so 9 each xxx


----------



## GemH

Wahoooo u go girl  brilliant number. Now rest up. Are u having ivf or icsi? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ivf DH sample was 95% so that's good xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Wow that's fantastic!!

Looking forward to hearing how the actual procedure went (bit nervous about that part)


----------



## GemH

Well done to your Dh  Look forward to hearing how many fertilise tomorrow xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

HMD do you mean the EC ? Xx

Gem I know proud of him xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Yeah it's the EC part. I've only ever been sedated once and never had any other type if surgery


----------



## kezza_1980

I don't remember a thing HMd im juat slightly uncomfortable xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Really? That eases my mind a little bit, thankyou


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Kezza xxx

Thinking of you bambi, hope your blood results bring good news x


----------



## kezza_1980

Your welcome HMD xx

Vicky ty hun im very happy fingers crossed for them fertilising now xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Yay Kezza  Fantastic number   Hope you and recip both get good progress through the night 

Keeping fingers crossed Bambi


----------



## bambibaby12

Levels at 33,000 they won't let me trigger and want me to come back tomo for more bloods. If they've dropped again then can trigger and have collection Thursday Can't cope with this, just want to cancel it now.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks kaitlyn xx

Bambi I know its waiting but if you can just wait one more night you will get ec so the eggs wont be wasted xx


----------



## vickym1984

Oh Bambi, but they must be optimistic, fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, if they dropped since last time then they're bound to drop again tonight.  Hope it will be enough to get you to EC.  How agonising to have to keep waiting though.

Kezza, those egg numbers are great, your recipient will be pleased with that!    Hope you continue to feel okay and the painkillers keep on top of the pain.

I see Kate is finally dropping the royal sprog.  Will have to avoid the media for the next couple of years. 

I am in a grump today, got the phone bill in.  *glares at the step-daughter*


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - that's brilliant! I got to keep 9 too - I hope it ends up being a lucky number for you. FC for a great phone call tomorrow. x


----------



## bambibaby12

I've just spoken to the consultant again and I've pushed to cancel it. She said that even if we go ahead we could get very few eggs, very poor quality eggs or even nothing at all. Just seems like a total false economy to me and I would be devastated then if we went that far and for nothing... Totally gutted!

Onwards with the wait towards the next cycle now... Pah   xx


----------



## GemH

Oh bambi   xx


----------



## sarahj19811

kezza - thats a fab number, go u 

bambi - r they defo going 2 cancel?


----------



## bambibaby12

Sarah - yes, I've said I want to cancel. Not wasting more time and money and getting my hopes up for egg collection for there to be nothing or getting into the 2ww with crap embies. It's hard enough anyway. So yes I will def be cancelling.

Got to keep taking burserelin now until I bleed. Consultant said that she wants me to start short protocol in cd2 of my second normal bleed but obviously I'm keen to start asap so she has said she will scan me and check ovaries are back normal and no cysts and then can start on cd2 of 1st normal period...

So the waiting for AF begins again. Best start getting some overtime in at work  xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Big hugs bambi


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy thanks I was so shocked considering I only produced 8 last time round,  DH is smiling because of his swimmers as well lol,  I seen it on news about baby too xx

Puglover ty I hope it is  too xx

Sarah thanks hun xx

Bambi   I understand what you mean, I'm sorry xx


----------



## GemH

Sorry to hear that bambi but I understand what you mean. Short protocol worked better for me, it's easier on your body too. Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh *Bambi*, I'm so sorry. I take it your levels didn't go down by much then? Big hugs


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Huge hugs Bambi


----------



## bambibaby12

Can you ladies stop being so nice... Just read your posts and started crying again  
I don't do sympathy that well 

No, seriously, once again, I'm touched by you girls on here and don't think I would be able to do this journey without you guys... Thank you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi


----------



## kezza_1980

This may sound stupid but I'm alright to have a bath aint I ?


----------



## GemH

I was told no baths after ec Kezza, due to infection. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

No problems gem  they never said out xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - have those drugs gone to your brain?? A bath in this weather  yikes, my blood feels like its going I boil xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

You're there for us Bambi so  lol. 

Kezza you mad woman.. unless its a cold bath . then its sound lovely lol. 

OMG I've just had a phonecall  . I had been matched but the other lady cancelled last minute, as in tonight... Nurse is off on holiday in the morning and was just tying things up tonight before she goes. I'm to let her know next cycle and hopefully i'm matched again by then.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol meant a cool bath ladies lol but will leave it   

Kaitlyn so you was matched but they have now pulled out?  Xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Oh no that sucks!! Hope they get you matched again ASAP

Kezza now you've had EC do you have to take any meds before ET?


----------



## kezza_1980

They just said go back on the pregnacare tonight im a little confused as to when pessaries start xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Apparently so... would have been nice to let me know I was matched the first time round lol. She didn't say what the reason was but I'm hoping it was nothing I wrote


----------



## kezza_1980

Im sure it wasn't hun its probably just personal circumstances xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

I forgot to add a hehe to the previous post lol. Hope its nothing serious for her and she can go again with her recip soon


----------



## Hmd1987

I've had an email update from one of the nurses....treatment plan has been complete, the recipient is already on the pill so they are just waiting for my next period (due the 9th)

Do we think it will be short or long protocol? I did email back but I don't expect a quick reply lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Hopefully a short protocol for you, it's so much easier on your body xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza, good luck for fertilisation news this morning

Kaitlyn-sorry to hear that, hope you will be matched again before your next period x

HMD-Good news hun, hope you hear back soon to know what you are doing x


----------



## Hmd1987

Oooo I hope so! I know that short protocol means you start just after that period but I don't know te actual process 

How are you feeling today kezza?


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky thank you will update once I get the call x

Hmd with mine I start11thnjections on day 2 of my period, which was the 11th on the 7th day which was the 17th had a scan went back 2 days later 19th and triggered the next day 20th then EC yesterday 2nd xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* - looking forward to your update this morning. I was told no baths for 2 weeks after EC (even cold ones!). I started the pessaries straight away (they popped one in for me while I was still under GA after the EC and then I started using them from the following morning. I'm still using them now!).


----------



## Hmd1987

On the 2nd day? That might mean it isn't short protocol for us as it wouldn't give them long for me to go in and see the treatment plan, get drugs etc if I'm only calling them the day it arrives... Would have thought it best to get me in like next week to go through everything ready for me to star at home


----------



## GemH

Good luck kezza, looking forward to your update. I started the cyclogest day after ec.. Have they not told u when to do them? Xx

Good morning to everyone else x x


----------



## kezza_1980

Nope nor is there anything in my treatment plan will ask when  they call xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Had an email back - they have confirmed it is short protocol but I don't show how? 

"This entails starting tablets on approximately day 19 of your cycle for about a week . Once you have a bleed then you start the injections.

We organise medication and a prep appointment as soon as your period starts but before day 19."

So technically it will be 2 periods before EC? I thought that would be long protocol


----------



## GemH

Hmd - I had to take a pill on cd19 for 8 days too, had a bleed and started injections on day 2 of it.. So it's not really 2 periods. It will go very quickly. What cycle day are u on now? Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I think I'm on day 22 but I get so easily confused lol...I've downloaded an app which you mark in the calendar what day you came on and what day you finished (july 1st to 8th) and it then works out when you are next due and it says 8th/9th August?


----------



## GemH

Lol I get confused too.. But I blame my blonde hair   If your on day 22 you've just missed it so it would mean u would have to wait until you have a period then take the pill on day 19 of it..then have another bleed then injections on that 1. You're missed it by 3 days, that's exactly what happened to me & I had to wait for 2 periods. Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I will go with the blonde thing too lol

Kicking myself now as if I have them the right info last Monday I might already be on tablets. Oh we'll, from the nurses estimates its around 6ish weeks to EC.

I think it will be next week that I end up coming on, which would bring it a week closer. Think the app is wrong cos I don't see how I could be due on on the 8th?


----------



## GemH

Haha we'll both blame the hair then  

Hmm yeah I see what u mean, if your on day 22 now then I can't see how it will be the 8th unless you have long cycles. Fingers crossed af arrives soon for u xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, I had my EC on a Monday and I was told to take cyclogest  from the Wednesday.

Bambi, so sorry to hear you've cancelled.  It's good that the clinic are pushing you through to try again on your next period, so not too long to wait.  Hopefully with close monitoring they'll get it right this time!

Kaitlyn, what an utter pain in the ****.  You'd think someone else would take over the matching process when she was on holiday.  Hope there's a recipient waiting for you when she comes back.

HMD those apps are good when you've been using them for a long time, they get used to your cycle and accurately predict but at first it's just guesswork.  So I'd go off when you think you're due if you've just started using the app.

Gem, how is your pup doing these days?

Vicky, is it any cooler for you now?  It's still a bit muggy here but not as bad as it was, hope you're managing in the heat.


----------



## GemH

Hey incy  His doing really well thanks, his getting big now.. Running around the house & weeing everywhere lol. He was 5 weeks yesterday, gone so quickly. We already have somebody in my sister's other halfs family interested in him so hopefully he'll be going to nice home & we'll be able to find out how his getting on. How are you doing? Have you finished for summer hols yet? It's strange seems some children around my way have finished then some schools aint finishing until tomorrow xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls ive finally had the call and incy as you say I start them tomorrow anyway we have had all 9 fertilize so 100%  there ringing us tomorrow with the grades but she sounds very positive xx


----------



## GemH

Wow kezza you've done excellent.. All 9 that's fab xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Wow that's fantastic news!!

All I can say to myself is bring on AF lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem thanks hun I hope my recipient as just as much luck xx
Thanks hmd xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Fab news hun x

Hmd-Glad you heard back, I hope the time goes quick for you x

Incy-When is your first scan again? And when do you start the OPKs? x

I am all ok, 2 weeks tomorrow will be viability date for me, so that's my next major milestone and have my next midwife apt 2 weeks Thursday x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Excellent news *Kezza*. All my nine fertilised too. I think it's a brilliant sign for you. Hope you're not feeling too anxious. Does your clinic update you every day or will they only contact you again if they want to take them to blast? x


----------



## vickym1984

I also had my 9 that all fertilised, reckon it's a good omen kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so girls   xx

Puglover I assume every day, she is ringing tomorrow with the grades  xx


----------



## incywincy

That's fantastic news Kezza, good luck for the next phone call, hope they all grow well. 

Gem, it's like that round here, some finished Friday, some finish today. I was done on Friday but the step kids finished today. 

Vicky, first scan on Thurs. I started opks today, it's only day 6!   Think I'm just keen to be doing something!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy, I hope so too if I have day 3 I will be there Thursday xx


----------



## incywincy

I reckon you'll get to day 5! You've got loads of eggs, you'll probably make it to blast.


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so although as gem has proven day 3 is good aswell im happy with either x


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Can understand the wanting to be doing something, it must be strange with no drugs to take yet x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah Vicky, it's strange. I almost miss injecting! I am trying not to wish my time away as from here to FET to OTD to first scan takes me all through the summer holiday and I don't want to wish that away! But I keep thinking about going back in September and hoping it's with a bfp. And worrying about if it's not. 

Gem forgot to reply to you before! Glad the pup is doing well and that you have a good potential home lined up. I imagine it will be hard to say goodbye to him but if he's going to family at least you can visit.


----------



## GemH

Yeah incy we'll still be able to see how his getting on, which is nice.

I'm 12 weeks today, so last day of bum bullets lol   yayyy! 

Hope you are all well, still muggy & uncomfortable here xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Wow 12 week that as flew Gem, another milestone reached xx


----------



## GemH

I know kezza can't quite believe it myself  

Are u excited for your phone call this morning xx


----------



## kezza_1980

In not surprised it has gone so quick xx  and  yes I am hope they don't leave me hanging around all day again lol xx


----------



## GemH

Lol yeah lets hope it's soon, it's all u think about & I bet u keep staring at your phone.. I did   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep its positioned right next to me keep checking my signal as well xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you hear soon Kezza

Gem-Yay 12 weeks today, bet you are excited for your scan on Monday x


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats on getting to 12 weeks Gem, that's flown by. Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well xx

Kezza - can't believe they are making u wait all morning again xx

Morning to everybody else, hope you are all well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ok girls had the call im provisionally booked in for tomorrow but said she thinks im going to blast 


I have 3 eggs at 2 cells grades 1, 2 and 3
I have 4 eggs at 3 cell grades 1 I have 2 at grade 2  and last is grade 3 

And 2 eggs at 4 cell grade 1&2 
Xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks vicky & bambi  Yeah I can't wait until Monday, also can't wait to tell everyone as hardly no1 knows & it's now starting to get hard to keep my mouth shut   I hope you are both well x x

Kezza sounds promising.. I reckon u will go to blast too. Well done. Will they call u tomorrow to let u no? Xx


----------



## incywincy

That sounds like a good batch there Kezza! I reckon you'll be going to blast too. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's phone call. 

Gem, congrats on the 12 week mark! Not long to the scan now. Are you waiting until after that to tell everyone?


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gem and yes im provisionally booked in for tomorrow at 2 so they will call at 11 to advise if I need to go  xx

Incy thanks hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Fantastic news kezza, very very pleased for you! Will be keeping everything crossed that you get another BFP for this thread xx

Incy - how are you? Is your scan tomo to check your lining?? Hope it's doing the right thing  xx

Gem - awh I bet you can't wait to tell everybody, you've waited a long time for this so enjoy every moment xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi I think they're starting to monitor my lining and also track ovulation. It's a bit like an iui actually, just have to pinpoint ovulation day. Just hope there's nothing left from the mc.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - keeping everything crossed for you. What time is your scan??


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck for tomorrow incy xx


----------



## incywincy

It's at 11 but I probably won't update for a while, depends what we do after it.


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck tomorrow incy


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Ooh Kezza sounds fantastic and good luck!

Incy good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks kaitlyn xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks everyone. Kezza, what time are you due in if you're doing 3 day transfer?


----------



## kezza_1980

Not till 2 hun, there ringing me at 11


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-GL for scan today hun

Kezza-Good luck for your call later this morning, fingers crossed you can go to Blast x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky  will update when I can xx


----------



## GemH

Good luck for scan today Incy.. & for your call Kezza x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck today kezza and incy! Will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive missed 2 calls hope it's not bad news there both busy now so have to wait xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im going to blast    I didnt get chance to write it all down so have to go off memory I have a few  6 7 and 8 cells I have one grade 1 then 3 that are 1-2  3 that are grade 2  1 thats grade 2-3 and we lost one it stopped at a 2 cell xx


----------



## Hmd1987

That's excellent news!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hmd xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I don't understand the grading stuff though lol but it definitely sounds like good news.

Will the ET be on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## GemH

That's great kezza, your soon be pupo 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd it will be Saturday there ringing me later with the time ..... the grades are 1 is perfect 2 is slight fragmentation 3 is good anything after that is not great that's how it was explained to me xx

Gem ty can't believe I'm finally nearly there im scared and excited and already trying to work out when I will test lol and what tests I should get lol xx


----------



## GemH

Haha I was like that.. I'd got 1st response & clearblue digi, and no lie after I got bfp I must of went through 10 more 1st responses lol. What are u going to do with the embies u have left? Are u freezing or not? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

To be honest I think its our only try and if not its cheaper to egg share .....but would do it at another clinic due to problems I had with my egg co xxx

DH does not want me to test early, but as I explained to him I never got the chance last time due to early bleeding xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I understand. We weren't sure of freezing but we didnt have a choice in the end with only 2 being good enough, but they were obv my little fighters  I reckon your get your well deserved bfp too. 

It's difficult holding out too long to test, I don't actually thing men understand. Mine was the same.. Don't test until we are told to he used to say. Then I sneaked off 1 morning when he was asleep lol   Let us know your otd when u know on Saturday  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats kezza that's fantastic news. Hope your getting suitably giddy about finally being PUPO xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Kezza , have you made it clear you aren't freezing?  We thought we didn't need to tell them till we went in for ET, but they had already done it by that point!  Luckily we explained and they waived the fee, but it's annoying.  We are now keeping ours frozen and if all goes ok with this pregnancy (fingers crossed), then in Jan, hubby will be having the genetic blood tests and counselling with a view for them to donate the embryo's to another couple (a small number of couples who need both donor eggs and donor sperm choose this option as its cheaper for them)


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I will do so far the dates all have meaning 

Was matched 3rd june  which was mums birthday 

Egg collection 22 nd july mine an DH first date 


Egg transfer  27th july was my due date for son  do maybe positive signs xx

Bambi  its slowly sinking in and ty xx

Vicky ty and nope I have not but will do when they ring later with transfer time xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza those embryos sound good! We froze because fet is cheaper than sharing & donor sperm but I could s see why you wouldn't if you didn't have to use donor sperm. 

My scan seems to have gone okay. Lining was fine but I need to find out what builds it up as she said it's average, I want excellent! I've to go back on Saturday for another scan & do my opks tomorrow. 

Vicky, think donating the embryos is a lovely idea, I think I would if I have any left, though I've only got 2 now. Actually I don't think I can because I've used a donor. But I signed the firm to say they could be used in research. Rather that than waste them altogether.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* WOOHOO for blast! It's tricky with freezing isn't it? I think you just know what you want to do. We had 5 excellent blasts in addition to the one I had transferred and the embryologist told me there was no way we _couldn't_ freeze them! Obviously it was our choice as we had to pay, but I think he was right in my case - I felt quite confident that I didn't want to go through another fresh cycle and also couldn't bear the thought of chucking five such perfect embryos in the bin! It's so odd thinking that we've got 5 embryos in a lab in Chelsea but it's quite reassuring in a way. And if one day my husband and I go completely mad and decide we want a third child (assuming everything goes as hoped with this one), most of the work has been already done!

*Incy* - glad the scan went well. I'm not sure there's anything you can actually do to influence the build up of the lining unfortunately. What CD are you on now?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah incy I understand and ty what time you there Saturday im still waiting to get time for  Saturday, glad your scan went well xx

Puglover understand what you mean, but for me it would be a very slim chance of trying again mainly because my life is on hold and working part time is killing me xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Glad scan went well-Think products with Selenium in are supposed to promote a healthy womb lining, but not sure how much truth there is to it x


----------



## incywincy

Pug, I'm on day 8.I have heavy periods so it'll probably be fine, just going for my 5 a day, milk & some walking. Taking selenium in tablet form as allergic to brazil nuts and wary of pineapple. I'm just being a control freak! 

Thanks Vicky, that's all I can find too. Will try to just stick to that and not be obsessive! 

Kezza, I'm in at 11 again. Going to try to make it on time, the m56 had an accident on it so I ended up going up the m6 and over to the ring road and down it, got there so late!


----------



## kezza_1980

Will let you know when they call what time might get to wave at reception lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - unfortunately I think puglover is right, you can't really influence womb lining. They would have told u if they were concerned so I wouldn't worry about this at all, it will be fine. 

Hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Bambi, it'll probably be fine, I've just scoffed loads of bbq food so obviously not that bothered about it! I did fit some veg skewers and salmon in to be on the healthy side! 

Kezza that would be cool! We'll be in different waiting rooms I think so will keep my eyes peeled at the reception!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah I will be in the little one but will post when get my time xx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls how are we all? It's Friday yayyy.

I'm suffering with sickness, I thought once u hit 12 weeks it suppose to ease but nope last night and this morn I've had my head over the toilet. Only seem to be able to hold water down, tea or orange juice is a no go  Means its for my babies though I'll suffer lol.

Hope u all have lovely weekends, incy & kezza good luck for scan & transfer tomorrow will be thinking of u xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem   maybe it doubles for twinnies lol oj hope it passes soon hun,  I never had it with my son if I do get pregnant can imagine being bad this time round...... and thank you means alot xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-My sickness didn't ease till nearer 16/17 weeks , it's one big lie that it all goes , sorry lol  Hope you feel better later xx


----------



## GemH

Ha ha yeah maybe it is double   If you do get it this time your understand how im feeling  No probs. Pupo, exciting times! 

Oooooh Vicky lol least I know I should expect it for longer now  hope your doing well hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gem  I can't believe I'm nearly there xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi girls clinic have rang they have not checked my embies yet as day 4 they have to do it at a certain time so I won't know until tomorrow how they are unless there is a problem    anyways im booked in for 11:30  xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hmd hope you are ok x


----------



## GemH

I'm sure they are doing just fine.. Lots of luck for 11.30, I'll be thinking of u when I've got my head over the toilet   look forward to ur update xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I will think of that while its taking place keep my mind occupied,  im actually a little worried when I went to toilet for a wee it hurt to wee do you think it could be ohss? I had slight discomfort afterwards but its gone now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey girls

So so glad it's Friday, just want this week over with.

Gem - sorry you aren't feeling to well and hope the sickness eases soon chic xx

Kezza - so pleased you're booked in for your transfer, least you aren't hanging around all day, though I'm sure you're going to be up at the crack of sparrows 

Vicky and incy, hope you're both ok. Anything nice planned over the weekend??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I never seem able to lie in these days and ty hun    I cant believe im nearly pupo xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know, this time tomo and you will be PUPO. So exciting   

You just chillin then for the rest of the wknd??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Im in work sunday    but its only little shifts so its all good this may sound like a daft question but can I drive after ET xx


----------



## bambibaby12

bless you, yeh course you can drive. I know I'm not a good advert actually but I asked my clinic cos I went to transfer myself cos DH was away and then drove myself home... Actually that may be a perfectly good reason not too... Don't do anything I did  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol think my lovely mummy is going to take me bless her xx


----------



## incywincy

I drove myself from ET and will be again; DW doesn't drive.

Kezza, looks like we'll be in at the same time, might cross over in the reception, depends how it goes!

Gem sorry to hear you're suffering with morning sickness, it is worse with twins apparently.  Hope it doesn't get too bad.

Bambi, what are you up to at the weekend?  I think you should line yourself up a few bottles of beer! 

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend ahead.

Not got much on myself, going to my sister in law's tomorrow night.  Everyone will be drinking loads and I'll be on the fizzy pop.  Boring!


----------



## kezza_1980

You never know incy    hope your scan goes well xx


----------



## incywincy

Gosh, I'll have to do my make up in case!  

I might make an effort generally tomorrow.  I turned up yesterday, was taking my clothes off for the scan and realised I'd put my oldest, scruffiest pair of knickers on.  I know they give you privacy to change but it just made me realise how blase I am to dropping my pants in front of medical staff these days that I didn't even think to try!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lmao I did same last week hid them in my bag lol x


----------



## sarahj19811

Evening all

Gem - Fab news on 12 wks hun, re the sickness with my ds it settled around 16wks but didnt fully go until he went head down at 28wks (dont know how it made a dif) its all myths n lies lol 

Incy - Glad ur lining was ok n hope its better 2moro

Kezza - Fab news on ferts hunny n good luck 4 2moro.

AFM - Still no word on start dates..bored of waiting, when i get a start date its aiming point but im getting restless lol
When did u all start taking pre-natal vits? ive got them ready but hate taking pills..


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks sarah and I understand the waiting is horrid I was ok at firs but soon got to me as for vits the sooner the better hun xx


----------



## incywincy

Sarah, I think you should start taking them now. They say the 3 months prior to egg collection are important in growing the eggs. I don't mind taking tablets though so easier for me to say. Hope you get some dates soon, I agree the waiting is awful it really got to me. When I got matched and started to get going dw said I returned to my normal self. Hadn't realised it had changed me that much. 

Kezza, lol at hiding them in your handbag! They've probably seen it all but you don't like to leave a bad impression. How many are you having put in tomorrow?


----------



## kezza_1980

Depends on the grades if all is good still then one if they have dropped dramatically tgen 2 she said they would talk to us before hand xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-sorry to hear the wait is getting to you, that is understandable

Kezza-Good luck for ET today

Incy-GL for the scan today x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky ty so much xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck kezza, will be thinking about you!


----------



## kezza_1980

Cheers HMD this will soon be you xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Vicky!  

Kezza good luck for transfer, let us know how it went asap.

Happy Saturday everyone - looks like the weather is going to hold up for the weekend.


----------



## kezza_1980

I will do my best incy good luck x


----------



## sarahj19811

Thanks girls

What did everyone take, with my other pgcy`s i took boots own conception support as pregnacare conception made me constipated 

Happy Saturday


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah I just took pregnacare xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for your transfer kezza, can't believe you will be PUPO today.... Eeeekkkkk xxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi im sat in the waiting room now xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooooh, have you been in yet?? Are those little embies back where they belong??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls,

Im officially pupo I have 1 on board we have 2 to freeze xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congratulations kezza! That's amazing news, you've done so so well. Hope the 2ww isn't too stressful for u xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Official test date is 7 th august xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Will be keeping everything crossed for u,   it's a BFP for you xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi you will all need to keep me sane xx


----------



## GemH

Congratulations Kezza.. Now try to enjoy the pupo stage  7th doesn't seem that far off. Keeping fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gem  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Looks like I've started to bleed today, hope it is and doesn't just mess around. Least I can stop jabbing then and draw a line under this cycle.


----------



## incywincy

Kezza congratulations! Two to freeze is good too! I peeked into the window of the little waiting room as I left but could only see some bloke in there. 

Nothing to report here. Still haven't ovulated. I could have told them that myself, saved me an 80 mile drive. Back on Monday for another scan. I'm hoping for Wednesday ovulation myself, good timing for a Monday transfer.

Bambi while it's sad when you start a new cycle it is a nice turning point, I find, to try to look forward instead of back. What is the next step for you?


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww incy I did look for you even moved near the window when another couple left xx

Bambi as incy says try to focus on the future we're all here for you xx
So girls as im going to be naughty and test early how do I work out when to do it xx


----------



## GemH

Bambi   Really hope this next cycle brings u luck. 3rd time lucky xx

Incy with fet when do they put your embie back in? So many days after u ovulate? Sorry to sound dopey but I don't no xx

Kezza, I tested 9 days past, but mine was a 3 day transfer & twins so I haven't got a clue. Maybe in a week? Look at me encouraging u I should be saying no wait until otd   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Haha with you lot if early testers I had no chance lmfao just found a website where is says its implanted by 6 days after and a hcg in blood stream 7 days after 5 day transfer lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, you're 5 days past 'ovulation' now, I read a link somewhere that tells you when stuff happens I think implantation should happen around 8/9dpo and HCG won't be detected until at least a day after that.  So in 4 days time you'll be 9dpo, I would say that is the very earliest something might be picked up.  I had a Monday EC and a Saturday transfer too and I had a positive test the following Friday but it was barely visible and on the Saturday it was faint but definitely there.  

Gem, my blasts are 5 days old, so one will get transferred 5 days after ovulation.  So if I ovulate on Monday it'll be put back on Saturday.  If I ovulate Tuesday my clinic is closed on Sun, so they said it will go back in on Saturday too.  If I ovulate Wednesday, it'll be Mon for ET.  However, Saturday is a problematic day for me as my sister in law is moving house and we're helping.  It's also Liverpool Pride and we're meeting people we haven't seen for ages.  If I have ET on Saturday I'll have to find an excuse to not help move house and I'll also have to duck out of Pride as I want to be resting up, not jostling around in a crowd of drunken people.  So really hoping for Weds ovulation!  Sods law it'll happen early now.


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, cross post, I think you found the link I read so go off that rather than my guestimate!


----------



## kezza_1980

By my reckoning it would be friday can't get cheapie tests as no laptop and phone crashes so bought a pack of first response xx


----------



## incywincy

FR are good.  I'm undecided whether to test early.  I think they're going to give me a late OTD so I'm going to make my own OTD of 2 weeks past ovulation, but whether I hold out until then or not is another matter!  I've always tested early before and worried about getting a chemical but done it anyway.  This time, I'm more nervous about getting a chemical but then I think I'd rather know so we can narrow down why it's not working.  But then I think about getting my hopes up only to have them dashed.  I think I'm going to aim to hold out but with the realisation that I'll probably not be able to resist testing early!

Jumping the gun a bit here, haven't even made it to transfer!


----------



## kezza_1980

Think with me it was because last time I bled early so felt cheated if that makes sense plus otd us day after son birthday so rather have my head straight if it's bad news xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Kezza, congrats  on being PUPO x  My OTD was 14 days post collection (9 days post Blast transfer), but I got a BFP 3 days before that, however not everyone will. If you can afford multiple tests I'd say maybe start testing a week today, but don't get upset if you see a BFN as I know people who have had a BFN even at 14 days post collection and gone on to get a BFP at their OTD at 16 days post collection x

Bambi    you have been through so much so far it's so unfair, but I really hope the change in protocol helps for you x

Incy-Long drive to your clinic!  Hope Ov isn't too far off for you x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky ty for the information I appreciate that and thank you just hope my grade 2:2 is a sticky fighter xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - gosh that was a long trip for what seems like nothing, really hope you manage to not ovulate until Wednesday and it all works out ok for you 
I've got to keep taking burserelin until I start to bleed. Looks like I'm still just spotting at the moment which is a pain. Then will be having scan to see if everything has shut down, if all ok I will have another endo scratch between cd17-25 and then can start short protocol on cd2-4 of next period. If any issues I will need to wait until next AF. Just hate being back to waiting around all over again. This is deffo not my year 

Gem - thanks chic, how are you doing? Bet you're glad that its cooled down a bit now? Have you started telling people yet or you waiting until after your scan? Would have thought you'd have a bump already tho with twins?xx

Vicky -  I know me too,  surely I can't have another failed cycle?? Hopefully my luck will change and I can join in with all you ladies that have got BFPs. Hope you're having a nice weekend. Have you and DH discussed any names yet??xx

Kezza - don't do it... Don't burst that PUPO bubble. Like you I bled early last time and so I felt cheated too cos I didn't get to test but you only have just over a week to wait, don't stress yourself by testing early and getting a bfn xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Will try to hold out but I doubt I will manage it you girls are gonna think im potty now I have tried to take a picture but it does not stand out of much ..... on my picture of the embryo there is a face that looks like my grandad please don't send the men in white coats even the parents seen it without me telling them xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats *Kezza*, that's fab. My OTD was 9dp5dt. I waited, although I know most don't! The earliest I've seen positives start to appear is 5dp5dt but that is really quite early. If you want to test early I'd say try to hold out for at least a week. 7dp5dt seems reasonable. Plus that will be a weekend, which seems better than a weekday somehow (unless you work at the weekend of course!) xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you puglover xx I am gonna try hold out as long as possible unfortunately my days off are Thursday and Friday's  xx


----------



## GemH

Wow kezza I want to see a pic of this embie now.. Can I change ur profile pic?

Incy hopefully not long to wait for u then, got everything crossed for u.

Bambi, we've told a couple of people but not everyone knows yet, after the scan tomorrow we are going to tell the whole world lol   I've got a little belly coming on so I've been trying to hide it xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I will try to get a clearer image when I get home from work and upload it xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, it really has been a year for waiting for you.  I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you, have you anything nice lined up to keep you busy?

Kezza, hope you're managing to rest despite having to work!  Make DH look after you!

Gem, good luck for the scan tomorrow and then the fun of telling everyone!

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.  

I have a feeling I'll get a positive OPK tomorrow, got quite a strong line today but not enough to be positive.  Hoping it won't though, if I have to have a transfer on Saturday I'm going to need to think of a good excuse to not help with the SIL's house move.  So really crossing my fingers it'll hold off another day!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I wish DH is winding me up to the max  to the point I was crying xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww, what's he doing to wind you up?  Try not to get upset by it, just walk away if you can.


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive come upstairs an lay on bed to calm down, he just being a man annoying !!!!  When we moved there was a few bags left that we didnt get chance to sort threw told him put them in loft unless there clothes he has now brought loads down expecting me to go threw it keep saying put them back will deal with them once I know whats happening but he keeps going on and on till I snapped im now sulking on the bed and he has brought me chocolate xx


----------



## incywincy

I think they're just a bit thoughtless sometimes.  The TTC stuff isn't at the forefront of their minds all the time like it is with us and their priorities are a bit different.  At least he's come up with chocolate, that's a start at an apology!  You should make him grovel a bit more though.


----------



## kezza_1980

Im gonna push for ice cream lol


----------



## incywincy

Haha, definitely worth a try!


----------



## kezza_1980

Cookie dough and a foot massage think its a result lol in fairness we actually rarely argue I'm feisty he is placid xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies, 

Start of another week, hate Mondays with a passion. Up bright and early for a spinning class at 6:30am, need to get myself sorted out, feel so fat, bloated and disgusting at the moment. My life has been on hold far too long this year with this ttc/ivf no exercise malarkey which isn't working for me so gonna do what I enjoy and try and shift some of this extra weight I now have. 
I'm having a very strange AF, mid way between spotting and an actual bleed. So frustrating, is it a bleed or isn't it  

Incy - not long now until your hoped for ovulation day  fingers crossed it is Wednesday  
yeh i need to keep busy, we should have been going to Rome next Friday but new kitchen is being delivered so we are rearranging that trip. Just gonna bust my gut in the gym now over these next few weeks.

Kezza - how are you feeling 2dpt? Give DH a kick up the **** and remind him how important this next week is for u   glad he made the chocolate peace offering tho 

Gem - good luck for your scan today, will look forward to hearing how u got on and seeing your pix. Will you be finding out what sex the babies are??xx

Vicky - how are you hunny? Are you still working at the moment or have you handed everything over already? Hope all is ok xx

Puglover , kaitlyn, HMD, morning ladies, hope you had a great wknd and all is ok with u xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning bambi, sounds like you've got ur mind set & ur going for it with the exercise, good for u  I can't get enough sleep at the min so the thought of exercise kills me lol. Rome? Ur always on holiday girl   if u can why not though, that's wot I say. Once new kitchen has arrived book it up.

Thanks hun, we have decided at the 20 week one we will find out the sex of babies. If it was just the 1 we weren't but with 2 we want to be prepared as much as we can. I'll let u all no how scan goes later xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Morning everyone, busy weekend for me. Ordered a new car yesterday, extremely excited! 4 month wait though

Still waiting for AF but trying my best to not think about it as more I think, the longer it will take to arrive


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - if I didn't have holidays or things to look forward to, I think I'd completely fall apart at the moment. Just feel so sad.
What times your scan xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Glad you have something to focus on with the exercise etc, I am sure you will be getting fit again in no time at all x

Gem-Good luck for today hun x

Kezza-Hope you are ok today x

HMD-Nice, what car is that? We got a Nissan Note the other week, and I love it x

Afm-I am good, am 22+5 today, so 9 days till viability.  Still working, I hand it over completely as of Friday 6th September (well my bigger client, my smaller ones my husband will be doing as of then so I will probably need to help him out a little).  The next two weeks will probably be busy for me, as my main client has most of the work to be done in the first 10 days of the month, and I have a new client coming over today for a meeting, so I am sure that will keep me occupied for the next few days.
Hoping after that, dependant on what is still outstanding with my main client, that I can potentially start resting up a bit more. Have got the quarterly work for 2 clients out of the way last month, so shouldn't have too much on this month.  

Next midwife appointment is a week Thursday, and have a growth scan in about 5 weeks time, but they haven't opened up the diary to book in the exact date yet


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all 

Bambi ty I think he realised told him if he does it again im moving in with my dad lol xx

Hmd hope  AF does not keep you waiting too long xx

Gem good luck with your scan, me and Dh said same thing months ago just 1 and we will have a surprise xx

Vicky my dad had a Nissan note electric blue it was loved it myself there nice cars, your pregnancy seems to be flying xx

Bambi I miss exercising too and having life on hold its hard xx

AFM slept like a baby last night dreaming about embryos think I'm going  2dp5dt  and im feeling relaxed im going to try not to test early and be good  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh *Bambi*, I'm so sorry you feel so sad. I can't even begin to imagine. But great that you're throwing yourself into the exercise. Good luck with it!

*Gem* - lots of luck with the scan. x


----------



## Hmd1987

Audi a1 sportback...I've wanted the car for 2 years so can't believe I've been able to get one. Main incentive on getting a new car is that we have a 3 door Peugeot 107 with no air con....so it's not exactly practical for a baby


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, cookie dough and foot massage sounds like a good deal out of that!  Hope he's learnt his lesson.

Vicky, sounds like you've got a bit on at the moment, hope you are finding plenty of time to rest up too.  

Bambi, is the buserelin holding off your bleed?  It'll probably be a strange period with all the drugs in your system.  I think the distraction of exercise is a good idea though don't envy you 6.30am gym classes, shudder at the thought!

Hmd, nice car!  You'll have a bit of time to enjoy it before it becomes covered in little sticky handprints.

Gem, hope the scan went well.

Puglover how are you getting on?

AFM, went back to the clinic after getting two positive tests this morning, one cheapie and one clearblue.  They did one of their opks when I was there and said it was negative, it was nearly as dark as the control but not quite.  I told them about the two I'd done at home and they said to just test again tomorrow and hopefully it should be positive then.  So I said that it wouldn't be likely, as I'd had a positive this morning, I'd probably get positive this afternoon and it would be gone by tomorrow.  She seemed surprised and I said that my LH surge lasts less than 24hrs and it's always detected in the afternoon, not always in the morning.  She kind of seemed like she didn't believe me, but I've done months of these tests and it's a clear pattern.  So she did a blood test for accuracy and I have to wait for the result of that this afternoon before they book me in.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - how totally annoying. If you got a positive on a Clear Blue (was it a smiley face one? I find those are totally foolproof) then you've detected your surge. I know they need to get it right, but it's silly they're questioning it really. How does it work with a natural FET? Is there a bit of wiggle room or do they _have_ to get the timing exactly right? Exciting that it sounds like you're going to be booked in very soon though. I'm getting on well thanks - not a lot to report until my 12-week scan, which is soon.

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy ty and sure he has done hope you get good news with your blood tests xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Girls quick question is it normal to cramp im getting a fair few on my right hand side its probably the pessaries or cold it be my ovaries still x


----------



## incywincy

Well I'm confused! They've phoned to say I am ovulating but they don't want me in until Monday, which is not how the doctor explained it to me in my consultation. But it means I avoid that awkward thing on Saturday so I won't complain too much! I have to start taking the pessaries again on Thursday, oh joy! 

Kezza I think cramp is normal, could be implantation, could be effects of et and ec. Hope it's not too painful.


----------



## GemH

Just quick message girls as just out and about at families, scan went well. Both measuring 3 days ahead. Twin 2 kept turning over so we were in their a little while trying to get measurements for that 1, little bugger  but all looking good.

Hope alls well with everyone else xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Are they frozen at Blast?  I think ovulation actually occurs 36 hours after LH surge, so you should be ovulating Wednesday morning, so Monday would be day 5, could be wrong though x

Gem-Glad scan all went well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy its not to painful just a little uncomfortable good luck for monday x

Gem thats fab news sounds like you have a little monkey there lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news gem. Glad everything went ok xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Excellent news Gem


----------



## incywincy

Yeah Vicky, they're blasts.  You can ovulate 12-36 hours after a surge and I generally seem to do it about 24 hrs later, so that means Monday will be 6 days later.  But the clinic is closed Sunday anyway so it would be a day out regardless of whether it's Saturday or Monday.  I think as long as I'm on progesterone it'll be okay.  My issue was the way the nurse told me was very different to what the consultant told me but I'm just going to hope for the best.  

Gem, glad the scan went well, sounds like number 2 is a lively little chap(ette), that'll be fun when they're older!


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - congrats on being pupo

Gem - Glad all was well as scan

Incy - Im sure some of them at the clinics aint gotta clue, I used 2 have 3 days of pos opk`s, the day b4 of, the day of ov and the day after at 2pm but by 6pm on 2rd day it was gone but now, since the ectopic i only get 1-1half days of pos, its so weird how our bodys n as i getting telling my docs, everyone`s body is dif so treat as an individual.  Good luck 4 transfer

Puglover - Glad 2 hear ur ok, ur 12wks will soon come by fast.

Kaitlyn n Hmd - Hope ur both ok?

Vicky - Wont be long til next scan, its flying by now


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks sarah hope your ok xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Morning ladies

I'm fine, still waiting for AF to arrive. Getting twinges etc but just wish it would hurry up


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd hopefully it will appear soon put some white pants on an plan a romantic night will turn up then xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Ha ha yeah I might try that lol

How are you feeling? Have you resisted the urge to test yet?


----------



## kezza_1980

In feeling fine had slight cramps on an off since yesterday but putting them down to the pessaries, not tested yet if I do test early will be weekend either friday or sat so im either 6 or 7  days past the 5 day transfer but will try and hold out xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - We all say dont test early but we all know we have the urge 2 lol

Hmd - Hope af arrives on time


----------



## kezza_1980

I am going to try not to xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Wahey AF arrived!!!!!!

So that means I need to call the clinic in the morning


----------



## incywincy

Yay Hmd! Things are going to start moving now! 

Kezza I think you'll be really good to hold out, I never can. 

Sarah, yeah the first clinic I used told me to only use fmu for opks, but I never get a positive on that! They were really insistent on it so I lied and said my early afternoon positive was in the morning. 

I've had strong ovulation pains today, really sharp this morning and aching since then. Now I'm impatient for transfer day. I've spent ages waiting to get to ovulation I kind of forgot I had to wait for the et! Then I'll be have 2ww, I'm going to wish all my holidays away at this rate!


----------



## Hmd1987

I really wasn't expecting it, I thought I would end up being late just cos I wanted it to arrive so badly lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd woohoo on it arriving xx

Incy watch this space lol xx


----------



## GemH

Great news Hmd & Incy with the ovulation pains! Fingers crossed things start moving for u both.

Kezza hope that 2ww is not driving u  

Hope everyone else are ok xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning gem , if I  am completely honest then it has started too and im only 4 days in lol god help me xx


----------



## incywincy

At least it's a shorter 2ww, Kezza.  Including the time taken to get them to blast, you're now actually 9dpo, so that sounds better than 4 days!  

I am bored waiting for my transfer, if this was IVF I'd be getting embryo updates daily, it would be nerve-wracking but it would be something.  I don't feel like I'm doing a cycle this month and have to keep remembering to do things like take my vitamins.  I also had a cup of coffee this morning despite being caffeine free (chocolate doesn't count   ) as I just don't feel like I'm cycling.

I have to trek to the DVLA offices today, my car tax has expired and as I still haven't told them I moved house, my reminder went to the old house.  So I have to go to their offices.  I decided to go to the Chester one and combine it with a bit of a day out, but it's all miserable and rainy.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy we always never count the chocolate one haha and yes it does sound better when you say it that way 

I can imagine it must be frustrating with nothing to do when do they unfreeze them? How many do you have?


----------



## incywincy

I've got two in there, one is good quality, one was borderline and just made it to freezable quality, though Mr Patel said not to think of it like that, that they are both good enough.  I think they are defrosting the first one on Sunday to see how it goes.  I won't get an appointment time until Saturday apparently.  I am a bit nervous about them defrosting even though they each havev 90% chance of thawing properly.  There's always that 10%, low as it is, it's there.  

Chocolate definitely doesn't count!    I daren't stand on the scales, all that good work I did before IVF is well and truly undone, have gone back up a dress size.  If this round doesn't work it's seriously rabbit food time for me.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah that's the bit that scares me if I need my two if they will be ok I love mr patel though he did both my EC and ET this time round and I know what u mean about the weight ive not been near slimming world since I started jabbing clothes are tight again so im a dress or leggings girl recently lol


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, just having two makes me a bit nervous.  I read about someone who defrosted 4 an none of them survived.  And I was told my MC was down to embryo issues, so I can't help but wonder what the others are like.  I know there's no logic to it, the remaining two might be brilliant and both BFPs in the making but it's just the unknown.  Will just try to stop thinking about it.  Am being good and not googling too much.

Hope you are managing to do the same, it's so tempting to google everything in 2ww but that's what drives me completely insane!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah since I started googling ive become depressed so stopped now I am over analyzing everything and fact is everything I'm feeling can be linked to AF, pessaries or a BFP so my lesson is learnt stop looking lol.

I am sure they will be fine hun and I only have 2 myself which after my last cycle is improvement as I had none xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, none of the symptoms are conclusive it's so annoying!


----------



## kezza_1980

Should we expect anything less with this ivf


----------



## incywincy

Of course not!

It's cookie dough ice cream night for me tonight, yum!  I heard it's a great way to maintain lining.


----------



## Hmd1987

Got my appointment to go through treatment plan and the clinic want to get the drugs delivered to my home this week so I can take them in with me when we go

Glad things feel like they are happening now even though EC and ET are so far away


----------



## kezza_1980

Is that right incy  

Hmd fab news hun xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, Kezza there's loads of published studies about it!  

HMD, that's great!  It might seem like EC and ET are ages away but they're not now, you have lots of little stepping stones to go now.  You wait for the drugs, then the appointment for the teach then before you know it, you're on the first stage of medication and once you're injecting, time flies.  When is your teach appointment?


----------



## Hmd1987

We are going through everything on weds inc the injection teaching stuff.

From what the nurse said, would be cd 19 and I take tablets for about a week? Then I will have a bleed then it will be injections for about 10 days then EC and between 3-5 days later ET. Does this sound about right?


----------



## kezza_1980

I never had the pill but rest sounds the same you on short protocol xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah that sounds right.  The injections will depend how well you respond, I think I did stimms for 12 days then the trigger shot then EC.  Doing short protocol makes it quicker, I did a really long long protocol.  It'll definitely go fast once you get to CD19!


----------



## kezza_1980

I nearly tested this morning but managed to avoid it god knows how I kicked my heels right down and found a bit  will power xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh Kezza, you're strong!  Try to hold on a bit longer, if you get a BFN or an insanely light, barely there test you'll probably drive yourself even more mad.

I've got to fit in a visit to my mum's after transfer and before going on holiday at the end of August.  I decided to visit her towards the end of my 2ww.  This gives implantation a chance to occur before I go, then being there will hopefully stop me testing early and means I see her before I spend weeks crying over a BFN.  I'm going without DW and I don't want to test when I'm away from her, so hopefully that will be my incentive to hold out.


----------



## kezza_1980

I just hope I can find it tomorrow but in fairness I think I will cave DH is worse than me sounds like you have a good plan there xx


----------



## incywincy

I am doubting my plans tbh, my inclination is to hole up at home and test manically from 8dpo!    Which is why the trip will probably be good really, force me to behave, I'll just have to be strong and stick to it.  

I caved by the Friday last time, I have to say!  I think that was the day that gave me a barely visible test and drove me mad all day.  I kept running back upstairs to check and taking photos with both my phone and my big camera to see if it was clearer.


----------



## kezza_1980

We shall see how I go, wish DH was stronger would probably make me behave xx


----------



## incywincy

Ah, bless him he must be excited too!  Will it be his first child?  

My DW doesn't even discuss testing!  She's very supportive but she has had her children and this one is more 'mine' in some ways so she leaves it up to me to choose when to do these things.  I think sometimes she doesn't want to bring up things like testing in case it makes me crazy or sends me off into a rant!    I actually tested when she was asleep last time and waited impatiently for her to wake up to show her.  So at least there's no pressure from me there to test early, good job as my own internal voice does enough of that for both of us.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes it will be if I get pregnant he thought his ex was carrying in his child but turns out it was not his he was actually convinced his sperm was crap that's why he was happy with his results walked round with a cheesy grin on his face all day lol 

Its good that she is supportive of you and does not put pressure on you x


----------



## incywincy

Oh I hope it works out for his sake as much as anything!  At least you have Ash, but it would be lovely to have one of his too.  Is Ashley excited - have you told him you're trying?

My stepkids knew when I went to Denmark to try but they know nothing about the IVF or the miscarriage.  They don't really mention it now, think they might think I've given up.  One was quite excited and talked about making baby blankets and clothes but the others aren't bothered really.


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-well done on not testing yet, sweet that your OH is so eager xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy,  Ash knows he is excited an scared think he scared I will be upset more than anything as you can imagine he is a typical teenager does not like showing his feelings ..... its his birthday next Tuesday day before my OTD can't believe he is going to be 15 xx

Vicky  thank you hun, you will probably wake up to I've tested tomorrow lol and yes it is sweet and he keeps me relaxed when he is around me xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*kezza* - how many dp5dt will you be tomorrow?


----------



## kezza_1980

Will be 6


----------



## kezza_1980

Girls sorry for the tmi but just come toilet and there is some brown on my liner is this bad xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I had very light brown spotting 7dp5dt. Turned out to be implantation. So no, don't panic just yet! It could be a good sign but you won't know for a couple of days. xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks puglover x


----------



## kezza_1980

Girls ive tested an caved in got a clear all be it a little faint positive you think its true xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza that sounds pretty promising!  Especially without FMU.  Have you got a test you can use first thing in the morning?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes it was a twin pack so gonna do it in morning xx


----------



## incywincy

Oooh!  You're going to be awake so early tomorrow!


----------



## kezza_1980

I know I still can't believe it made peter run to my mums lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww, I'm so pleased for you both!


----------



## kezza_1980

Peter has been crying I just hope ive not tested to early xx


----------



## incywincy

Happy crying?  I'm sure it'll be okay, you will worry regardless of how early or late you've tested, just means you've started the worry a few days early!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes happy crying xx


----------



## incywincy

Ah how sweet!  Let us know how you get on in the morning!


----------



## kezza_1980

Will do hun


----------



## GemH

Ohhh just signed on to say hello to all & wow kezza eeeekk. I hope ur up & testing now lol. Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Come on* Kezza*, where's the update??!! x


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive just woke now I'm off to pee lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Still a line there but its lighter? Maybe im not pregnant xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hmmm, how confusing! I don't think you can tell that much from the darkness of a line, especially this early. I've read lots of stories of women who get much more reliable results with second morning urine, for instance. Are you using a First Response Early Result? For what it's worth, my advice would be to leave it two days if you can, and test again on Sunday using a digital test. If you're getting a faint line now, leaving it a couple of days and giving the HCG enough time to build up will give you a clearer result. But given that you've caved several days early I have images of you doing another 10 tests today or something!

Don't panic. A line is a line, and it won't be leftover trigger shot, so I think it's safe to assume you're pregnant. But the trouble with testing so early is that you can get what feels like an inconclusive result because HCG levels are so low this early. Be cautiously happy and try to wait at least another day before testing again, but two for good measure. Keep us posted. Big hugs and a whispered congrats! xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi puglover it is first response early result im using got them the other day guess a line is a line and will see how it goes xx


----------



## incywincy

I think puglover's advice is spot on Kezza. Don't be disheartened by the fainter line, it doesn't mean you're not pregnant. Hopefully you will have a more definite answer in a couple of days.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks oncy ive actually just found a sight that shows chances of positive with hpt at certain times of the day and  thats eased me I can still see it without struggling to look xx


----------



## vickym1984

Don't worry about the strength of the line, you pee may have just been more concentrated last night, or their is differing ink levels (happens a lot).  A line is a line.  it takes 10 days to get rid of the HCG trigger shot, and your shot was over 12 days ago now, so any HCG in there is because you are pregnant x

Congrats Kezza xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww thank you vicky  that kind of fits in with what I just read on a pregnancy site xxx so guess I need to relax and enjoy xx


----------



## GemH

Looks like a congratulations to u Kezza..  Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gemma it looks like it is ty xxx


----------



## GemH

Yayyyyyy so exciting. I hope your line keeps getting darker for u. Bet u be like me always testing now   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gonna stick to one a day  until Wednesday my OTD reading that website I found eased me so it says im pregnant so I am lol x


----------



## Hmd1987

That's fantastic news, congratulations!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Herea a link to my test http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/kezzaandpeter/IMG_0056_zpsc1c2971c.jpg


----------



## incywincy

That's a nice strong line for your dates Kezza! 

I'm really impatient for Monday, can't remember the last time I spent a Friday wishing it was Monday, seems back to front!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy xx
Is it tomorrow they are ringing you xx


----------



## incywincy

Yes they'll give me a time tomorrow. I've got a busy afternoon and a busy day tomorrow so hopefully time will pass quickly. 

Have you phoned care or are you waiting until otd?


----------



## kezza_1980

I rang them got told off lol they told me to relax and wait till OTD just incase its chemical but they was not to happy lol x


----------



## Hmd1987

Lol I don't think anyone could wait the full 2 weeks to test

Getting my meds delivered on Tuesday, quite excited just to see what I get (not a clue what is in there as my appointment to go through it all is on weds)


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bet you're really excited aint you xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Oh yes! Very excited. Can't wait to get started, bored of all the different waiting lol


----------



## Hmd1987

Even though its quite scary cos I'll have to start doing stuff like taking tablets or injections lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww you will be fine xx


----------



## incywincy

Haha Kezza, I thought they might be like that, I left it until otd as I expected a telling off! 

Hmd, the injecting is easy one you get started. I was never great with needles or blood tests but I've found it fine during ivf. The best thing to do is jab the needle quite quickly but then plunge the liquid in slowly. The painful but seems to be if you plunge too fast and it doesn't spread out under the skin quick enough. For me it was mainly the mental block, it goes against your instincts tostick something in your skin. But it's okay after the first time. 

I have been to the seaside today, with the kids & dog. Gave the dog an entire magnum! Sans chocolate of course. We bought 2 packets and there was one lolly spare, I think she thought it was Christmas!


----------



## kezza_1980

Ah well we know for the future dont tell  the clinic lol hope clinic ring early for you tomorrow x


----------



## incywincy

Oh I'm so busy tomorrow, I just hope they phone at a convenient time, not when I'm driving or stuck amongst people, though that's most of the day. I'm going to Liverpool Pride in the afternoon, which is usually a day/early evening drinking session and I can't do that. Will be crap without booze! Last year it was the day after my second iui bfn and I'd planned on trying in august so I got bladdered!


----------



## kezza_1980

How does the Liverpool one  compare to Manchester one been to the Manchester one few times xx


----------



## incywincy

It's much smaller, just the one day and not as big names. We've got Black Lace and Amelia Lily as the biggest acts tomorrow!   But it's free entry so can't complain.  I like the Manchester one but we're away this year so won't be there.


----------



## kezza_1980

Ah good stuff well have fun


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - Huge congrats, that lines brill 4 so early  

Incy - Hope u had a good day, i like ur planning 2 b away when testing is able lol

Hmd - Nearly happy drug box day lol

Afm - Not much 2 report here, still waiting 2 hear dates but AF is due between Monday n Wednesday so have 2 email them when that arrives so will ask here then if any dates have been worked out.. hope ur all having a good wkd

Munchy night 2nite..love munchy nite... xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Sarah thanks for your comments I hope you get some concrete dates next week xx


----------



## GemH

Sarah I hope u get some dates soon.. That's when u really feel like its starting. X

Kezza how r u doing pregnant lady  hehe x

Hey to every1 else hope your all well.

Just walked the dogs, off out for a meal & to the cinema tonight just me & hubby. Making the most of it before we'll have our hands full. 

Enjoy ur weekends xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey Gem I am good thanks hun hope your well .... what you off to see xx


----------



## GemH

The conjuring.. Not my choice lol,  I don't mind a scary film but Dh loves them so said I'd go lol xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I hope you enjoy even if it is not your cup of tea xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh I like scary films, ones that are psychological, not gore.  DW doesn't like them but the kids do so occasionally we watch one.  

Sarah, hope they have some dates for you when you call this week.

I had a long busy day.  We fitted in the house move and caught most of the main stage at Pride.  There were so many drunk chavvy teens there, saw one girl puke for ages and then, literally unable to move, be dragged off by a gang of her friends.  And another so drunk she'd pooed herself and was lying crying on the pavement, the security men took her away.  This is what happens when you don't ticket an event, I guess, all the riff raff get in.  I think there were more straight drunk teens than gay people.  A gang of them were squealing in disgust at some older butch lesbians.  Got on my nerves - if you don't want to see that bog off to one of the many straight places in town.

I've left DW and kids at her sister's new place and I came home to snuggle up with my doggie.  Got my time for Monday, 11.30am so I don't have to get up early.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey incy I seen a bit of pride on the news where they was dressed up as superheros,  and your right if they have a problem with gay people why attend an event   use to see it on canal street alot though ive never understood it ...... great news about ut being mid morning I was 11:30  as well   x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I've heard of the problems on Canal Street, I think people used to go specifically to cause trouble didn't they? 

I am eating lots of healthy fruit for breakfast, making a nice little home for my embie.  How are you feeling today Kezza, still on cloud nine?

Has anyone heard from Bambi?  I presume she's taking a little time off while she waits, hope she's okay.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah morons lol I prefer a night out there more relaxed and im ok been a bit ill during the night though    and feeling sicky today as well ive just finished work so going home to bed


----------



## incywincy

Ah sorry to hear you're not feeling too great, get yourself tucked up and looked after!


----------



## kezza_1980

I am snuggled into the duvet as I type how you feeling about tomorrow xx


----------



## incywincy

I'm okay, glad it's nearly here.  Just nervous about them defrosting.  They're doing one first and if it's okay I'll use it, if not, try the next one.  Just hope that one defrosts okay.  And then of course it's the next waiting period, 2ww.  I'm almost regretting saying I'll go to my mum's as I just want to start testing early!    Silly really, I know I should stick to my plans and test when I come back.  I won't find another time to visit her.


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm sure there will be no problem with the embryo being defrosted will keep everything crossed is your DW coming with you?  And keep to your plans seeing your mum it will keep you Sane


----------



## incywincy

Yeah she's working overnight so will be in a strange state of mind tho.  We went to our counselling session the day after she'd done nightshift and she was almost talking gibberish!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol peter was talking about football at ours so suppose there use to random talk lol


----------



## incywincy

Lol, football!  Is there anything they can't relate football to!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I know I mean in fairness I am  big footy fan but time and a place lol mind you that's peter football mad


----------



## sarahj19811

Hiya girls hope u all ok

At our councilling dh didnt really say much, he never does, we r complete opposites, i dont shut up n he dont say nowt, he is a very quiet person around people he dont know, the woman even had 2 ask him if he was ok with everything lol

Kezza - How many tests u done 2day lol

Incy - Glad u had a good time at pride (bar the pathetic kids).. wont b long now, glad ur gonna get away from things.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Good luck tomorrow hun x

Kezza-You done any more tests?


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah that's how peter normally is but I could not shut him up and just one Sarah xx

Vicky been testing every day just one a day and lines are stronger every day x


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy good luck today xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck incy


----------



## GemH

Good luck Incy x x x


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls. Will update you this afternoon.


----------



## kezza_1980

I am getting confused how do they work out how pregnant you are? I thought it was fron EC but now I read it from 2 week before how does that work xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Yes, you add 2 weeks onto how far you are from EC.  It's to do with pregnancy length being based on a woman having a 28 day cycle, so at missed period, she would be 4 weeks since her last period, so 4 weeks pregnant.  Think its something to do with the age of the actual eggs as that forms the embryo, so you are 4 weeks pregnant today x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks for explaining that vicky now you have explained it I understand xx


----------



## kezza_1980

This is my test from yesterday http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/kezzaandpeter/IMG_0067_zps79610a3b.jpg


----------



## GemH

Oh look at that lovely line, I bet your chuffed  your pregnant kezza eeekk. 

I got muddled up with the weeks & pregnancy too lol. Also don't know this... At my scan last week I was 12+5 but I measured 13+1, do I now go by that or keep to same date as before lol? They didn't tell me so I weren't sure. If it's changed I'm 14+1 today. 

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Its definitely darker than last week my house is full of pee sticks lol  god knows about dates vicky will know xx


----------



## GemH

Haha I've still got all my test sticks which is abit sad lol. Us girls can't help ourselves though can we  Can u believe it yet that your pregnant? Took a while to sink in for me.

Yeah I thought Vicky might know lol.. Will wait to see what she says... Sorry vicky for all the questions we hassle u with  

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

She is our ivf Oracle lol im sure she doesn't mind...... gem I'm probably gonna be keeping mine as well god knows why xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Aww congrats Kezza fantastic news hun  

Good luck Incy! 

And hi to everyone else too, still waiting for nursey to come back off her jollys and find me another match lol.


----------



## incywincy

Gem your dates are fixed as they were because you know for certain when your eggs fertilised, but the midwife might use the new measurements I think. I have a bit of an autistic streak with stuff like this & would end up arguing the toss with them! They must be growing well in the though! 

Kezza that line is lovely and dark! Is it Wednesday when you can phone Care? 

I've got a nice little blast on board now. It thawed 100% which is great, it's only a grade 2:2 this time but I'm not worried about that,iI know people have success with lower grades and my last one was a high grade and it failed so we shall see. Have come home & got back into bed, haha! I'm not going to take to my bed for the entire 2ww but wanted to rest up this afternoon. My otd is a week on Friday so that's not too bad.


----------



## vickym1984

Fab that you are PUPO Incy xx

Kaitlyn-Is she back this week? x

Gem-It depends on your midwife/consultant . Some of them go with the revised date, some don't.  I got told I was a day ahead at my 12w scan but my midwife is going by my original date as it is IVF, when is your next appointment with someone?


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats *incy* - you made it! Rest up. I hope the wait isn't too nerve-wracking. x

*Gem* - as others have already said, the babies might be measuring on the big side but your dates are fixed because IVF removes the guess work, so I would be inclined to stick with the one that makes you slightly less far along, especially as you're having twins. You don't want to lose any days at all, especially if you end up having a planned C-section, as you'd want the babies to be as developed as possible. Even if the margin is only a few days, under normal circumstances the babies are better off where they are for as long as possible! That said, they would probably go by size as much as dating, so who knows?! 3 days isn't a lot of difference so maybe it doesn't matter! Technically your window for a 'standard' singleton birth is two weeks before your due date and two weeks after, so all these dates are only a rough guide anyway! Not sure how it works for twins. So wonderful that they are growing so well. x

*kezza* - that's a lovely second line. I'm so pleased for you that the line is getting darker now.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy your blast is same grade as mine was a 2:2 so your right to be positive abd yes it is Wednesday x


Puglover thanks hun xx

Kaitlyn when is she due back and thanks xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

I think shes due back this week, hoping she can match me before af turns up or im looking at a september start. 

Ooh PUPO Incy


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls. I'll stick to the same dates then. My next appointment is Monday with the consultant, so maybe I'll ask them more then. I agree puglover, I want to carry them as long as possible.

Congrats on being pupo Incy xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Will keep everything crossed for you kaitlyn x


----------



## incywincy

Thanks everyone.  I ended up sleeping all afternoon, DW was on nightshift and knackered so we had a long afternoon snooze.  With the dog too of course, she's a terrible bed-hog!  Have to be careful again to not let her jump on my stomach, don't think my embie will like 20kg of dog landing on it. 

Kaitlyn, you need to be on her case the second she's back in!    Hassle her until she gets so fed up she matches you to shut you up!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - congrats on being PUPO, will be keeping everything crossed this works out for you hunny   xx

Kezza - I know we've already spoken loads but just wanted to say an official congrats on this thread. Wishing u a healthy pregnancy xx

Gem - how are you getting on? Glad those twins are growing well and looking healthy xx

Vicky - hope all is ok with you. Glad to see we are all still bombarding you with questions. We are lucky to have u on here  xx

Puglover - how are you feeling?? Hope ur pregnancy is going well too chic xx

Kaitlyn, HMD, hope you are ok and things are moving along xx



Sorry I've been awol girls, very rude of me I know. Just was finding coming on here hard again with all my cycle buddies etc chatting about how their cycles were going. Very selfish I know but trying to snap myself out of it again now xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi Bambi!!  Good to see you around.  I did wonder if you were keeping away because you were finding it difficult.  I felt a bit like that after my MC, very hard to read everyone getting on with things - even when you're happy for them.  It's not selfish, it's quite a natural reaction.  I hope you are starting to feel a bit better and that your exercising is helping.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks incy


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Yayyy PUPO..got it all crossed 4 u hun

Kezza - those lines r defo gettin darker

Gem - They have probably put a dif date on my notes but go by clinic dates and prefer for them 2 arrive then

Kaitlyn - Hope u here from here this wk


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Perfectly understandable hun , has a/f put in a proper appearance now? Are you booked in for your scan to see if its cleared everything out? xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah ty just one more sleep before OTD 

Bambi we have spoken loads and ty hun xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Sarah!

Kezza, you'll have a scan date tomorrow, yay!

I'm drinking peppermint tea as recommended by the clinic.  It's... not great.  The smell is a bit nauseating but drinking it is bearable, I'm eating frozen blueberries between mouthfuls to make it better!  Don't think this will be incorporated into my daily routine for long.


----------



## Hmd1987

My meds just delivered this morning and I'm just looking at them....wow it's a lot of stuff!!! Not a clue what any of the drugs are

Cetrotide, fostimon, doxycycline, gonasi and cyclogest?


----------



## incywincy

Totally different to mine, HMD, so can't help you out there.  Except cyclogest - it's the progesterone you take after EC and throughout the 2ww.  When do you have your appointment to learn what to do with them?


----------



## kezza_1980

I know incy I cant bloody wait xx

Hmd the cetrotide is your blocker  to stop you having a period once your stimming xx


----------



## Hmd1987

thanks ladies - just trying to google it all but everyone seems to have different medications lol

got appointment tomorrow afternoon to go through it all - kinda overwhelming now i have all this stuff, makes it seem so real


----------



## incywincy

Don't worry, it'll make more sense once you go through it with them.  And you can call them if you forget anything.  Also, if you want to watch it being done there's videos on YouTube of people mixing and injecting which can be reassuring to watch.


----------



## Hmd1987

considering the number of tattoos and piercings i have, i shouldn't be scared about the needles. Well i'm not scared per se, its just, oh i dont know how to explain it, i'm sure you understand what I mean. It's wierd to think ill be injecting myself lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Im the same HMD but you get over the mental block xx


If I am quite today I am sorry its just my son's 15 th birthday today so taking him out for bits xx


----------



## incywincy

I know what you mean.  It's the psychology of actively sticking something in your skin - goes against your instinct.  I was dreading actually doing it and on the first day it took me ages, I had sweaty palms and I'd draw the needle close to my skin but I couldn't bring myself to actually jab it in.  My DW is a nurse and does loads of injections and was saying to me 'it's fine, just do it quickly!', but it's very different doing it to yourself.  After I did it once, I was fine, except for one day, about 3 weeks into my down-regging, I had a weird mental block and it took me 30 mins to work up the courage to do it.  I was nearly crying with frustration.  The next day I was fine again, don't know what I found difficult that day.

My suggestion would be - jab it in quickly, but plunge the liquid in slowly.  

Kezza, happy birthday to Ash, hope you have a lovely day out.


----------



## GemH

My clinic told me my cetrotide was to stop me ovulating on my own as I didn't down reg on short protocol. I haven't got a clue about the rest. Exciting when u get all your drugs. 

Incy I love peppermint tea   but then I am abit strange lol. Haven't had none for a while, might have to get some now you've mentioned it.

Xxx


----------



## GemH

Hope u have a nice day out kezza for your sons birthday xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy im sure he will have fun xx

Gem thanks hun speak to you all later xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Afternoon ladies. Quick me post. I had my 12-week scan today.   It was wonderful. Baby was very active with a lovely heart rate of 165bpm. Everything looks really good and my Down's results are brilliant (I've been given something like a 1 in 10,000 risk, with the average for someone my age being a 1 in 400 risk). So I am elated.

Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## incywincy

That's wonderful news puglover!


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news puglover!! Hope you can relax a little now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx

Vicky - I had my scan yesterday, unfortunately I now have cysts on my ovaries so can't start again until they go down. Hopefully they will have disappeared after my next AF.   so I can get going with cycle number 3 
How are you? You must be getting really big now? xx

HMD - good luck with those drugs, it does seem very daunting when u first get them all out  xx

Kezza - have a great day with ash. Happy birthday to him xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Sorry to hear about the cysts hun, hope they have gone after your next a/f. Buserlin can do that, so hopefully now you have  stopped it, they will go down x 

HMD-Hope your apt goes well tomorrow for treatment plan x

Puglover-Fab news hun, now go and join your FF pregnancy month club (been noseying in your posts to see if you posted your12w scan pic and seen you not on a pregnancy thread yet x)

Afm-I am going to be 24 weeks tomorrow, which is viability day, been a long time coming, but also seemed to have gone really quickly.  Have midwife on Thursday and a growth scan 4 weeks today, start maternity 4 weeks Friday.


----------



## GemH

Great news puglover.. It's lovely getting to that 12 week mark isn't it. I forgot to tell everyone I got my downs results too and both twins are less than 1 in 10,000 too so I'm happy.

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Haha *Vicky* - busted! I was too terrified to join a pregnancy thread! But I might just do that now. xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news gem - congratulations!! xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks bambi. When is your af due? Sorry to hear about the cysts  always seems like 1 thing after another. Fingers crossed they go down after your af. Are they keeping your drugs the same but just short protocol so no dr? Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, sorry to hear about the cysts hope they go away soon. How frustrating to have something else to wait for. 

Vicky what does viability day mean? 

I am going to gave to ban myself from too much Internet, iI think. I've already worked out my due date and have been obsessively working out the best time to test even though I already have decided to visit my mum to prevent early testing. Now I'm wishing I could stay at home and start testing at the weekend!


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I've just had AF so next one is due on 24/08, then will have another scan and if cysts have gone I can then start on next AF. They are reducing dose back to 225 to start and then will be having scans and bloods every 2 days to monitor, seems my ovaries are too unpredictable. I will get there I'm sure, there has to be someone who keeps the ivf success stats down 

Incy - great plan to go to your mums. You are so right about how you have all these amazing plans and thoughts about how u will deal with the 2ww and then as soon as you get there it's like all rational thoughts disappear and you are left completely neurotic  hope it goes quickly for u xx


----------



## GemH

Bambi   u just actually made me cry, my hormones I blame but what u wrote made me   It will be your turn soon..I promise. Your body is just getting u ready for that special golden egg to be released & make u the mummy u deserve to be ( still crying as I write this ) xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh gem I'm sorry... I didn't mean to do that... I'm fine honestly. Deffo makes u appreciate life a little more. It's far too short to let things get u down.  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Bless you hun, it is understandable, but a visit to your mums definitely a good idea.  Viability day is the day you reach 24 weeks and the hospital would actively resus baby if was born early from that point.  With Hannah coming as a later prem (35 weeks), been worried about this one coming early, only time will tell and I worry less each week x


----------



## kezza_1980

http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/kezzaandpeter/20130807_081318_zpsdf9edc12.jpg

Morning ladies so its my otd and done my test its still a BFP im now worried though as it was not that dark


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *kezza*. Try not to worry. That looks like a different test to the ones you've been using up to now. First Response are very sensitive; the test you've used today might not be as sensitive. It looks like a cheapy test and I've found those stay pretty light for quite a while. You can't compare line darkness across different brands (you shouldn't even really compare line darkness on the same brand!).

A line is a line. Maybe get yourself a two-pack of Clearblue Digital with conception indicator if you're really worried. You could do one tomorrow and one 8 days later - that way you get to see the number of weeks go from 2-3 weeks to 3+. I've done that with every pregnancy and find it really reassuring! xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning pug lover it does look cheap and I have read that clinic tests are not that sensitive will go grab a clear blue packet later and see xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-My clinic test last time (my clinic this time didn't even give me one at all) was super faint on OTD even though my others were fine, so don't worry x


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww thanks for that vicky you have just reassured me xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Morning all

Vicky - wow thats flown by

Incy - Why did they say peppermint tea? Is it supposed to help.

Bambi - Sorry 2 hear you have cysts hun

Puglover - Fab news on 12wk scan, glad all is well

Hmd - They will explain what they r for at clinic but Gem is right, cetrotide is to stop you ovulating but the way my tx plan explains it will be done in a separate injection

Kezza - Dont worry about the lines, Vicky is right all tests being dif, stick 2 what u have been using, i used tesco`s own, they own £4 for 2 but defo get digis also..happy official test day

AFM - Af came yesterday but not full flow so today is CD1, have emailed egg share co this morn so hoping to get a response 2day x


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah thank you xx and hopefully she will get back to you soon xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza those clinic tests with the droppers are crap!  The ovulation version they did for me never picked up a line darker than the control to make it positive, even when the internet cheapie ones were really strong and the clearblue was flashing positive.  And the pregnancy test I did last cycle was also nowhere near as strong, despite all the ones I had bought continuously getting darker.  I don't know why they give them out as they're the worst type of tests I've ever used, worse than the ones on Amazon where you get 30 for £5 (which actually work great for me).

Have you phoned them and got an appointment for a scan?

Sarah, congrats on CD1 and I hope you hear back from the clinic with some good news soon.  I couldn't remember what the nurse said about peppermint tea, so I googled it and apparently it's good for blood flow to the uterus.  I did seem some stuff about peppermint causing miscarriage so was a bit wary but it's only if you have loads, like taking peppermint oil which is really concentrated.  I'm struggling through one cup a day which isn't strong enough to pose a risk but enough to help blood flow.  Apparently.  

Vicky, I understand now, that's good then, a big milestone to get to!  Hopefully this one will want to stay longer and go to term.  Hannah must have been keen to meet you!  I know the trip to my mum's is a good idea but I'm still grumbling to myself over it!    Once I get up there I'll be fine.  I almost wish I was going now instead, because then I'll come back sooner but I have this idea that all the travelling might hinder implantation and also, DW is off all weekend so it seems silly to go when she's not working.  I am really just overthinking it.


----------



## GemH

Happy official test day Kezza, as the others have said all tests are different.. Stick to the first response. Hope u get scan date soon.

Sarah fingers crossed u get an email back soon. Is it kate u speak to or Hayley? I had Hayley. Let us know when u hear.

Incy bless ya, this ivf business plays with our heads. When is your otd? And how long are u at your mums for? I hope it takes your mind off it all for abit though I know it won't. It's all we think about.

Xx


----------



## incywincy

I'm due to test on Friday, I'm going to my mum's Sun-Wed so I can't really test until Thurs.  I KNOW this is a good thing, I keep telling myself that but then I'm like 'omg, test early! test early!'.  I purposely haven't even ordered any tests online yet to help save myself from doing it.

I am going to send myself insane.  Need to find something to do all day to distract myself.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks gem xx

Incy stay strong says me lol but you can do it xc

Clinic have called me back and my scan is booked for the 21st bricking it now lol  even the nurse said the tests they give us are crap   she said go with clear blue or first response xx


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, two weeks time, not a long wait for the scan then.  Not technically anyway but it will feel like ages probably!


----------



## kezza_1980

I know im gonna have to poas at some point lol


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Its Jenny im emailing, the egg share co.

Ive had a response..its follows...

Hi Sarah,

Thanks for this. Depending on when your next period falls in relation to the recipient we will either start the pill in your September or potentially your October cycle. Dr Hadi wanted you to have a scan on day 2 of the cycle that you start the pill in. I would also suggest that you have only protected intercourse after your next period starts so that in case we need to start you on the pill mid cycle there would be no risk that you could be pregnant.

That was all she put so still really none the wiser. grrrrrrrr  lol


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, you'll probably end up doing a few just for reassurance.  But then you will drive yourself mad with worry if they aren't strong enough or whatever.  I've seen you in the 2ww thread, telling everyone to hold on until OTD, you hypocrite!  

I am going to go shopping, that might take my mind off things for a bit.  Will trot the dog around the park first.

Ooh, I might think of some things to bake/cook, that'll take up some time, the kids will appreciate it too.  Swear the boy has hollow legs.

Oh Sarah, how frustrating.  I think egg share co-ordinators have something in their job description to be as vague and obtuse as possible.  I know they have to protect confidentiality but it's so hard when they just leave things so open ended.  Kezza and I had the same co-ordinator, she annoyed me and drove Kezza mad!


----------



## GemH

Sarah - is it cause they are closing through Sept? When they decide what period your start on your take the pill from cycle day 19, that's what happened with me. 8 days I took it for, had a bleed 4 days later & went in for scan with dr Hadi on cycle day 2, started stimms that night. It's a pain waiting around, just a pity they are closed in Sept otherwise u could be starting sooner. Hope time goes fast for you xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - I think im on a dif pill 2 u, im goin on ovvysmen (cuz my cycles r irregular) ill be on in 4 3 wks then have a period (like a normal pill) b4 starting stimms.

The way i read that email is they r aiming for Sept but depending on the recip cycle we may start later, if they start in Oct i may not start til the middle of oct. I have emailed back cuz although my cycles r all over i still track my ovulation so can give 2 wks notice and asked if it helps and am waiting now 2 hear back again.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I know I am but in fairness I do wish I would of lol is the scan an internal one and do I do my pessary that morning x


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-How frustrating.  Although I got fed up at first with the wait for a match, I must admit my clinic were very good with organisation, and think all of them should do that.  They put all recipients and donors waiting to be matched on the pill straight away, so that as soon as a match takes place they can sync your cycles very quickly


----------



## incywincy

Kezza I was only teasing!   Yeah the scan is internal. I assume you would do your pessary that morning, I'm on one double strength one a day so I only do it in the evening so that wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## bambibaby12

How are you coping with the 2ww incy?? Still can't believe you're PUPO now. Although bet it's dragged for you.

Hope everybody else is ok.

Kezza, have the clinic given u a scan date yet??


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah im on 2 a day will so it early x

Bambi my scan is 21st  hun xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Vicky - I dont understand why they dont all do the same but to be honest she is they are brill with communication, although i aint from her since beginning of July til i emailed 2day i suppose there wasnt anything they could tell me that was different. When i mailed her back again asking if it helps with me tracking ov she has replied saying it would be helpful and asked if AF arrives 2 wks after and i have explained that i can normally pinpoint the exact day so will probably hear back 2moro now.


----------



## Hmd1987

Afternoon everyone  

Injection training went well, doesn't seem overly complicated. Treatment plan is fine, I'm on low dose of the stims stuff as I'm high risk of OHSS. All very exciting, looking like week beginning 9th sept could be EC and ET


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Hi everyone, 

I hope it's OK to jump in on this thread as a newbie - I'm going out of my mind waiting for my baseline scan and AMH level blood test at the Agora - I can call them on CD1 which should be any day now! I have previously posted on the positive VR board, following an (apparently) successful VR in 2010. Unfortunately, after an initial 14million sperm count, it went down to 0 by the end of 2010 and since then I've been hiding under my duvet, trying to convince myself that I don't really want a child of my own   (I have 3 step children). With 3 children to support, being the main earner and my partner recently diagnosed with a chronic illness, I had almost given up hope when I met a lovely lady who had conceived a beautiful baby boy on first attempt at egg sharing at the Agora in Hove. We had a TESA at the LFC in 2012 and they hadn't ever mentioned this possibility and so we were v excited when we realised that we could not only help another person who was going through the hell of 'am I ever going to have my own baby' and also get a reduced price for our own cycle.

So here I am - I got an FSH level of 7 from GP tests and also a scan which said no problems (although they forgot to do the antral follicle count - hence why I'm having to pay for another one at the Agora!) and I'm sooo exciting but also petrified that my AMH will be wrong and I'll be back to working out how to raise £6k.

Apologies for the essay - I promise to keep all future comments brief! 

The positivity on this thread is so reassuring - I'm so scared about the over stimulation risk and injections etc. so I'm glad you're all experts 

Thanks for reading    and good luck to all of you who are in the 2ww - this process is all about waiting, isn't it!!

Georgiegirl


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi georgiegirl and welcome to the thread. You're more than welcome here and as you can see there are plenty of us and all at different stages so sure that we will all keep u company. 
Think all us ladies on here just like a good chit chat too 
Wishing u lots of luck and   you get your "own" baby soon xxx

HMD - fantastic news all went well at the teach and so pleased ur dates are that close. You must be so relieved....xx

Just a quick one re me - at my scan on Monday the clinic were quite surprised that I haven't been in any pain from these cysts and at that time I felt fine but now they've blooming mentioned it, all I keep feeling is twinges and pains  it's deffo true how the mind is the most powerful tool we have... Crazy...xx


----------



## Hmd1987

some times it feels like it ages before i get to do the injections etc but then scary to think that in like 5 to 6 weeks i could be pupo :O


----------



## incywincy

GeorgieGirl, welcome!  I have step-children too.  I've lived with them since they were quite small, the youngest was 4 then, but I still want one of my own.  You'd think living with teenagers would put us off wouldn't you?    Bambi is right, half the time we just chatter in here and there's always someone either around or along soon to chat to.

HMD, glad the injection teach went okay.  I know what you mean about times, sometimes it feels like you've been waiting for years then suddenly it's like 'omg, how did I get this far?!'.

Bambi, it has dragged to get to this point and it's dragging still!  I don't want to wish my summer away, but I so want to get to the point where I can test!


----------



## bambibaby12

I know incy and it will be here in no time. Don't wish ur summer away cos once its gone, you will kick yourself that u didn't savour every day  

Feel like I'm having a mid life crisis today... Seriously considering a career move at the moment and trying to retrain doing something else. I've put it off now every year since we got married thinking just to wait another 12 months as didn't want to move & then be pregnant and have no mat leave... 4 years later and I'm still in the same boat so can't keep on like this. I'm so so stressed in my job and I just don't think that's helping either.
Worst case I end and trying to be realistic, if I need to spend all my years working and no kids then I need to be happy in my work life so think its time to get up off my **** and sort it out. xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello georgie girl and welcome xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello georgie girl and welcome xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Georgie girl - Hi and welcome, i wish u the best of luck on ur journey x

Kezza - Glad u got ur scan apt sorted, it will fly by x

Bambi - Throughout this journey we seem to put our lives on hold but u have 2 do whats right for you, have u got your fet sorted? x

Hmd - Glad injections training went well, u will soon be going x


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Thanks to you all for the welcome  

Bambi, I was in a similar situation job wise, very stressed, hated it and just wasn't happy. I kept telling myself that I had to settle with what I had as we were TTC and I didn't want to lose the maternity pay. In the end, it got so bad I nearly had a breakdown and decided enough was enough. I've now been in my new job for just over a year and is the best thing I ever did. I'm more relaxed now and my new employers know about my ICSI plans and even let me have paid time off to go to the clinic! You have to be true to yourself, that way, when you do (fingers crossed  ) have a little one, you'll be a more sorted, fulfilled person in yourself, which can only be a good thing.   

Incy , you're right re teenagers! I'm an expert on 12-18 year olds!


----------



## kezza_1980

My son is 15  georgie so were all experts on teenagers x


----------



## vickym1984

Welcome Georgie x

Bambi-I definitely think you need to concentrate on what you want and just make that jump sometimes x


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Sarah... I don't have anything frozen unfortunately, my cycle was cancelled cos of overstimulation so got to go through it all again, 3rd time lucky hopefully xx

Georgie - I think you're right. I spent all last night getting myself worked up about things and just feel I have a constant headache at the moment. Feel like I have a storm going on inside my head. Deffo time to make some decisions  xx

Vicky - I know I am going to put some serious effort into sorting myself out over the next few weeks. The time is right I think.xx

Kezza - how are u feeling today pregnant lady  have u any symptoms or anything showing yet??xx


----------



## GemH

Morning all,

Welcome to the thread Georgie girl & best of luck with your cycle.

Bambi I felt like that for a while & my Dh kept telling me find a new job but its not that easy. I'll be glad to get on maternity leave now. Do what's right for you hun xx

Hope everyone are well? 

Not much happening with me, got my 1st consultant appointment Monday & just counting down to my 20 week scan in sept to find out whether we are blue, pink or both.

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning bambi, slight waves of nausea every now and then and my body temperature is up alot hope that's normal and tmi but my cervix is changing noticed other day when popping pessary in xx


Gem any preference team pink or blue xxx


----------



## GemH

Oh kezza, hopefully your start getting nausea & take it away from me   haha only joking I wouldn't wish it upon u lol  

I'd really like 1 of each, but Dh thinks its 2 boys. Either way I don't mind but just think 1 of each would be nice as we won't be having anymore. Costs too much & all the emotions I went through i don't think Dh could handle that again haha. I was thinking about an early 16 week gender scan but he won't let me, said I've got to wait lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I thought you was being really nasty then Gem was about to spit my dummy out in the corner lol xx


Yeah one of each would be nice for you,  and I don't blame you its an emotional journey to go threw,  and what a spoil sport he is get him on here we will change his mind lol  xxx


----------



## GemH

Haha I wouldn't be nasty to u  

Lol yeah I'll get him on here & make u lot change his mind   he reckon I've already had 2 private scans so I can wait now..he is a spoil sport isn't he.

Have u told anyone about your bfp or u keeping quiet for the time being? exciting times Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

A few select people I find myself saying its early days so I am not getting too excited lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-still very excited for you, and hopefully it won't seem too long till your first scan, but those weeks leading up to that and then 12w scan always seem so long, makes the 2ww feel like a walk in the park lol
Gem-There are ways and means of getting your OH to agree to a private gender scan , trust me


----------



## GemH

Vicky. I'll keep trying  xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Got a question  I've seen plenty of comments about increasing intake of protein and water when on stimms. I asked the nurse about this yesterday but she didn't know the answer :S

I don't drink much anyway but I have been trying to increase my fluid intake. Is it worth trying to drink loads and loads? My friend had some left over protein powder shake stuff, is it worth me having a glass of that a day when on stimms? Or should I not bother or should I try to get more protein from food instead


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky if fingers crossed all is ok at the 6 weeks scan were gonna have a private one at 9 weeks so should not be too bad lol and thanks I can't seem to enjoy it though as im panicking over the scan am I normal xx


----------



## vickym1984

Perfectly normal. We had a scan at 9 weeks both times also, it does help inbetween times xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good cause I feel I should be giddy but just cant  get there xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hmd* - I literally went protein overboard! It is meant to be really good for egg quality. My nurse recommended drinking lots of milk - high fluid intake is important anyway during stimms. I had a protein powder shake thing every morning instead of a breakfast (I used the Nestle Build-up ones - chocolate flavour. Surprisingly nice!). I had lean meat and some cottage cheese for lunch every day, and did the same in the evening, with a side-helping of eggs (either an omelette or scrambled - no fried eggs!). I had a further pint of milk every night (difficult, as I don't really like milk!) and also tried to have lots of quinoa and other protein-rich things. I also ate 6 Brazil nuts a day, which I also found foul!

I have no idea if it made a difference, but so many people recommended upping the protein that I was too scared not to! I did end up with amazingly high-quality embryos, so who knows?!

I was so glad to get to EC. I was soooo sick of pork chops and grilled chicken breasts by that point!

*kezza* - the panicking is completely normal. I don't think you really start to relax at all until you've had your 12-week scan. Like Vicky's said, another scan in the middle (at 9 weeks) might help. I didn't bother because I felt it wouldn't change anything, but most people find it very reassuring after the very early scan. Do allow yourself to be a bit happy though - you're pregnant!!! Time to update your signature


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, it's easier than you think to get protein from food - a chicken breast contains about 30-40g of protein.  I used to have a bowl of porridge every morning which gave me about 15g too, both the oats and milk contain quite a bit.  And look at things like what type of bread you use, some sliced brown and granary/seedy loaves have a few grams in, which with a ham or tuna sandwich really ups the intake.  If you like it, drink milk too as that's another good source.  I drank loads of water, I used the 750ml bottles to monitor how much I was drinking in a day.  I'd try to drink one before work, take one to work with me and drink one or two in the evening.  I didn't get OHSS and I don't know if it was due to that but it's worth trying in case.  

Kezza, yeah I think you will probably worry, you'll go from one scan to the next worrying about each new thing!  I think I'd probably end up having a private one in between, only because of what happened last time.

Bambi, I know what you mean about jobs.  I'd like to move on from where I am but it's not easy, there's not a lot of jobs out there since the government cut funding into special needs education.  So I end up staying in a lower paid job for a few years constantly thinking 'I'll need the maternity soon' and now here I am, still being paid peanuts and not using my qualifications properly and still no baby.  It's frustrating but I'm still thinking 'soon' and still will be for the forseeable future.  You're a bit younger so I think it's a choice you've got to make now.  What would you like to retrain as?  I'd love to retrain into working with animals but I'm allergic to all sorts!  Otherwise, i think being something like a radiologist looks good.


----------



## Hmd1987

Thanks girls, will make sure I do that


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh, all this talk of scans, it's so exciting... It's going to be a busy few months on this board ladies.... Not least, we have vickys little boy that's due very very soon now... Amazing really. Can't believe how fast this year has gone. 

Incy - not entirely sure,., ive a few ideas but think I need to look into them a bit more.... You're right though that sometimes u just have to have that confidence in yourself and take that leap into the unknown. 
Now is the right time tho I think, I would kick myself if in 12mths time I am kicking myself cos I'm still in this same situation and still in the same job. It's 10 mths now since I made decision to try ivf and nothing to show for it. 

Hmd- cant really add more than puglover, it's all about cell growth etc and getting those follies growing. It's also good cos it helps keeps u full, dunno about everybody else but all those drugs meant I was starving all the time


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks for that girls xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, are you planning to keep your current job while you retrain or leave altogether?  I hope you find something you like doing.  We work for too long to spend it doing something we don't like.  I actually like my current job most out of all the school jobs I've had, but that's comparing it to my previous two jobs where I used to nearly cry going there in the morning so it's hardly a good measure!

I went on this other forum today, as I occasionally do and it always makes me thankful for this place.  It's a general pregnancy forum and I know people don't always know everything, but there's not knowing and there's over-confidently giving incorrect advice.  Some woman was worried as she's bleeding at 6+6 and someone was telling her how it's implantation bleeding and not to worry, it's a good sign that the baby is settling in.  It just makes me come straight back to this place!


----------



## Puglover1980

Yikes incy!


----------



## kezza_1980

Pug lover I like your profile picture xx


----------



## incywincy

Someone tell me off, I want to swing by Boots tonight and pick up a FRER.  I'm only 8dpo today.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy noooooooooo lol x


----------



## incywincy

It's ridiculously early isn't it?  It goes against everything I said I was going to do.



I will try to hang on.  I only just spent a tenner on Amazon on tests that will arrive while I'm away, to avoid this kind of temptation!

ETA:  I went into the 2ww threads again, this is what sets me off.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol you have been on Amazon lol tut tut stay off the 2ww  boards  least a few days anyway xx


----------



## incywincy

Amazon is okay, it's cheaper and because I have to wait for them it'll help me hang on!

I will definitely give the 2ww boards a swerve for now, it gives me all kinds of ideas.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah good idea xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww P&W, that's wonderful news!  Good luck for the scan tomorrow.  Lovely to hear from you - I often wonder how you are doing when I'm in the biscuit aisle and I see pink & white biscuits.


----------



## kezza_1980

Pink and white will keep everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive been an got 2 clear blues tests lol I've got a bad addiction xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive been an got 2 clear blues tests lol I've got a bad addiction xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive just done the clear blue says 2-3 weeks  xx

Pink and whites we would be due around same time x


----------



## incywincy

That's good Kezza, increasing nicely! 

P&W, I just thought they were your fave or something!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah need to not poas now though


----------



## GemH

Good luck pink & whites for your scan & congrats for the natural bfp. Xx

Kezza 2-3 weeks, that's when u know its real, I kept my digi then after a day of 2 it turnt off boohoo lol. After the 2-3 weeks I didn't test again.. So try your best because u are pregnant 

Incy I hope u have a nice time at your mums & it helps u steer away from testing. Soon as your back though get poas lol, I shouldn't encourage u should I  

Hey all other ladies, enjoy your Friday... Thank god it is Friday, nice lay in tomorrow xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Noooooo testing yet mrs!!! No harm in gettin them ready th lol... stay away from other boards lol x

Kezza - Defo progressing nicely with 2-3wks, hope u r just a teeny bit more relaxed now? lol

Bambi - Sorry hun i thought had got 2 ec.. i lose my head sometimes...have u given any more thought about work?

P & W - Good luck 4 2day hun 

AFM - Did hear back again from egg share co ( no dates tho) she said she gonna spk 2 dr about scan as when we saw doc she said 2 have a scan 2 check n cysts a few days b4 starting pill but ESC said cd2 which is when i should start so she gonna double check n get back 2 me, i think cuz i still track ov n know when AF is due is gonna come in handy as she said it will be really helpful.. might speed things up cuz they aint gotta just wait 4 AF, they will have 2 wks warning lol.


I know im jumping ahead but suggestions after ET, did any of u drive? Hubby wont drive on motorways (he had bad accident yrs ago) so the main drive part would be done by me. Did u all reast when u got home? if so for how long?  I read last night that women who came home and rested has less of a chance of success as sitting or lying  down slows the blood flow down

Hope u all have a fab day xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*kezza* - thanks. I wasn't going to put the scan picture up but I thought it was quite a cute one and at least looked vaguely like a baby, so I changed my mind! Great news about the 2-3 weeks. I've never actually got a 1-2 week result because I never test that early, so a two-pack is always enough for me. I always take a photo as I get sad when the result disappears! (How lame am I?!) One word of advice if you think you're going to be a serial tester - I tested once a week from my positive (on those cheap strip tests) because I loved seeing the two lines pop up so quickly and the line getting darker. (And I had loads of tests left over.) I did one at about 9 weeks and then didn't do one for a couple of weeks because I was busy and managed to forget. Then I did one at the weekend (when I was nearly 12 weeks) and the line was MUCH lighter. I totally panicked and had a horrendous weekend, convinced that something awful had happened. Anyway, it turns out that once your hcg levels get to a certain point, the tests struggle to deal with the levels and sometimes the tests start 'reversing' and the line gets lighter. It's called the hook effect. Weird huh? I don't know if that's what was happening with me, or if it was just the fact that around 10 weeks hcg levels start to naturally drop anyway. But either way my advice would be - if you must continue testing, stope after your early scan!!!!

*incy* - you're getting soooo close. Keep up the good work of not testing, at least for another few days. 11dpo is really the earliest time for a reliable, clear result. Are you planning to test on Sunday? I know you mentioned being at your mums, but I can't remember when you said you were going to test. I've got everything crossed for you - even my eyes (which makes typing tricky).

Helloooo to everyone else. The weekend is nearly here. Woohoo.


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem its definitely put my mind at rest   I am gonna try my best not to test now xx


Sarah I am ty,  regarding driving I didn't the day of ET but did the next day,  I did also rest slightly just did basic stuff like made a brew  but next day started going for walks xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Puglover I think your piccy is fab so cute,  I am going to try not to test now and just try to relax I keep telling myself no amount of peeing on a stick is gonna change the outcome xx


----------



## vickym1984

Pinkandwhite-Good luck today x

Sarah-I have never really rested after ET as such. Clinics usually say driving after ET is fine, it is just EC they have an issue with because of the sedation x


----------



## incywincy

Sarah, I'm the only driver in the house so I drove myself to and from ET, both times.  I don't think there's any issue with it.  I did rest up later that day as we were both tired so had a nap, but then I've been moving around as normal since, just making sure not to do heavy lifting.  My clinic said gentle walking is great but not strenuous exercise.

I had a talk to DW and I'm going to test at the weekend before I go away.  She said I can test when I'm away if I want, as long as I call her with the result but I'm not sure how I feel about doing that.  I'd prefer to do it when she's there but we'll see.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy sounds like a plan xx


----------



## incywincy

I have decided it hasn't worked today.  No reason why, there's no signs one way or another, I think after the strange evening I had yesterday it's just swung the other way.  I hate the 2ww.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww incy dont think like that hun, you can never tell either way xx


----------



## incywincy

It's okay, I know it's not logical it's just my gut feeling today.  Better than being insanely optimistic all the time like yesterday, I was raving!    I'll probably change my tune again tomorrow.


----------



## kezza_1980

Got to admit i was the same x


----------



## vickym1984

If you test sun morn you will still only be 11 dpo (if I have that correct?) so don't get disheartened if it is BFN then as it's still early days xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Vicky, I know it's still likely not to show but I just feel that checking is easier than not knowing at all.  I am such an impatient person!


----------



## sarahj19811

Thanks 4 the after et advice girls..its good 2 know ive got people 2 ask xx

Incy - If u test on sunday prepare urself 4 either result as if its a bfn it may still be too early.

Ive spoke 2 egg share co this afternoon and i am going 4 scan 2 check cyst has gone on my next AF, but tx wont start until october AF, not sure why they couldnt do it on next AF but hey ho!! ive waited this long, one more cycle aint nothing xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Your so patient sarah I guess cause you have a month to aim for it makes it easier xx


----------



## incywincy

I agree, I couldn't be that patient!  I'd be ranting!


----------



## sarahj19811

Oh believe me i felt like ranting but it aint gonna change nothing, what confused me was when she said tx wont start til Oct but the pill may start b4, aint the pill part of tx lol or does she mean tx as in stimms? who knows lol. I asked her about defo dates and she said she is waiting to hear from recip on a few dates re cycles then they can put proper plan dates together but she said that should only take another 1-2 wks so by the time i go 4 scan i will know defo dates and can collect pill same day so at least somethings happening but at least my body would have had 7 months 2 get right again after ectopic and full surgery.. times a healer so im keeping myself on a level thinking the more time til tx the more time my body has x


----------



## kezza_1980

At least that is something that you will have dates shortly ive never had to take the pill for tx so im not to sure how it works xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - I gotta take it cuz my cycles can be from 32- 43 days recently so they have 2 make me have Af at a certain time 2 syn cycles, its basically a contraceptive pill x


----------



## kezza_1980

Ah that makes sense xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls,  can any of you help  since yesterday I have started getting mild cramping again im knicker checking every 5 mins im worried im going to start bleeding x


----------



## incywincy

I had crampy pains all the time. I know I'm not the best example though! I've read loads of women saying they had cramps, sometimes throughout the entire pregnancy. I think things are just starting to stretch out. It's easy to worry about these things though isn't it?


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Yes, I had stretching pains on and off throughout the first trimester, and then now and again since then too.  Think about how much your uterus is expanding xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Goooinnnng maaaaddd.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls xx

Incy what's up xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - With ds i had af cramps on n off mainly 12 wks, ur body inside has gotta stretch so much ready 2 fit bubba in so its normal hun x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks sarah, im so bloody paranoid with it xx


----------



## incywincy

Nothing new Kezza!    Just the usual 2ww insanity!  I am going to take DW out somewhere I think, need a distraction.


----------



## kezza_1980

I've got a pile of ironing if you need distracting lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Been told to avoid heavy any housework


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol lol xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - Any1 of us can understand but keep thinking its all normal, even the worrying x

Incy - Hope the distraction worked.. have u decided about 2moro? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## incywincy

Sarah, I am peeing on that stick tomorrow! No shadow of a doubt! My frers and ics arrived in the post this morning and I won't be keeping away. I know there's a good chance that it'll show negative, or even worse an infuriatingly faint inconclusive line but I'm going to take the risk.


----------



## vickym1984

Am I the only one up lol


----------



## sarahj19811

Lol Vicky..no ive been up, id have thought Incy would have been on by now lol

Incy - Where r u? lol x


----------



## incywincy

I've been up since 6!  Woke out of a dream and couldn't sleep.

I tested with a FRER and there's a line!  It's only faint, but that's to be expected at 6dp5dt.  I'm not taking it as official BFP yet, not until OTD but I am happy to see it!  I am taking a stack of cheapies away with me now, in case I want to monitor progress.  (Love how I say 'in case', as if I'm not going to be testing every single day!   )


----------



## Puglover1980

*incy* - woohooooo! So so pleased for you. I know you're being cautious and I totally get it, but I'm going to say congrats anyway! xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thank you!  I'll probably feel very cautious up until that first scan to be honest, but I am chuffed! Just hope it sticks!


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Incy - congratulations that's amazing news!! So so pleased for u


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy congratulations so pleased for you xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Incy, congrats xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky I was up at 6 for work but not gone in due to throwing up and diarrhoea half the night so been back to sleep my sons the same as well so something we ate maybe  during my sleeping hours woke up twice as ive turned with a pain like a ripping pain im ok now


----------



## GemH

Wahoooo I'm going to say congrats too. I'm sure lines will get darker. So pleased for u. Now u can try relax more at your mums  xxxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Incy congratulations!!

Kezza - sounds very tough and painful! Make sure you get plenty of rest today


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd thanks its only happened twice an once I turn the pain as gone so god knows xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Thats fab news hunny, huge congrats. x

Kezza - Stay rested with plenty of fluids, hope u feel better soon x


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-sorry to hear that xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls I will be ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - hope you're feeling better soon Hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks hun xx


----------



## incywincy

Thank you everyone! Sorry I went a bit awol, don't mean to be rude, my mum & I have been gabbing all night! 

Kezza, sorry to hear you're so ill, not nice. Hope you are both feeling better, lots of relaxing is in order, particularly for you!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy,  I'm gonna try and book in doctors today think I have a water infection    use to get these when pregnant with ash xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh no, you're really not doing well at the moment! Has the vomiting bug settled? 

I did a cheapie test this morning and worried as it was quite faint but once I'd taken photos & compared them to yesterday's cheapie I saw how much it had darkened so felt a bit better. I feel like such an obsessive taking photos of all my tests but clearly it's got its uses! 

Also, I felt quite nauseous yesterday which surprised me. It seems far too early, perhaps it was just a coincidence, or psychological.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes thank you that as settled down  its one thing after another lol I felt slight nausea around 5 dp  and  have done every day since dobt know if it is the pessaries or pregnancy lol x


----------



## incywincy

Thread to hear that is better, don't need that as well as pregnancy sickness! Hope you get the water infection sorted out easily. 

I am off to do wholesome mother & daughter activities today. Glad I'm here as it's really taking my mind off it all. It means I don't spend all day obsessively thinking over the same thing!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy ........ sounds like you have choose the right time to go xx

I have managed to get in the doctors at 9 thanks god  x


----------



## incywincy

That's good, get it sorted in no time.


----------



## kezza_1980

I have not peed on a stick for 4 days btw and I am having withdrawal symptoms lol..... been meaning to ask you something incy when you was stimming did they take your bloods at the scans just ive been reading on cycle buddies about E2 levels from bloods but not once did I have mine done during stimms x


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-with my cycle with Hannah they took them but this clinic never did this time. They are more use to tell if someone is at risk of getting OHSS so I think some clinics don't bother taking the bloods unless they think you may be high risk from the scans xx

p.s. Glad the vomiting is better but pants about the possible water infection x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky just on way to docs now xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Just back from the doctor he said he thinks lack of fibre and although im sending my urine sample today he said it really does sound like a water infection all the other signs the pulling are normal on the plus side  spoke about my blood type and once had pregnancy confirmed next week then nurse will take bloods to check if I need the injection xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - Hope u get sorted soon hun x

Incy - With my natural pregnancies i felt nauseous from the get go so take it as good signs hun, hope u have a relaxing day x

Gem - Random thought re ur genders, u said about waiting to have a gender scan but there is a test, they sell on amazon call gender maker, they r about £23, i did one at 10 n half wks with ds n it came up grey-blue n it was right so my crazy thinking (which is what i would u if i was u lol) do one, if it comes up blue then its boys then the same with coming up pink, if its mixed or inconclusive ur having both lol x


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Haven't had a chance to get on the Internet since Friday, and what a busy few days it has been on this board! 
Kezza - sorry to hear you've been unwell   hope you're feeling better x

Congrats on your line Incy   , and well done for waiting to test, I'd have cracked earlier! 

I've been for my follicle count scan and final blood test today to see if I'm eligible to egg share. The head nurse said that my ovaries are perfect and she be very surprised if my AMH was anything other than than normal . Another week to wait though. .. Grr.. 

So I should be excited but now worrying about being rejected on medical history, nothing too bad, childhood eczema and a peanut allergy, but I'm still worried. I'm not sure what the criteria is? 

Wish I could think about ANYTHING else! Lol


----------



## GemH

Sarah wow I've never heard of them, maybe I will have a little look   Do u know what they are called? Got nothing to lose have I  thanks for that hun xx

Hope everyone are well on this Monday evening 

Had my 1st consultant appt today... They want to me to try & get to 38 weeks depending how both the twins r doing. Got to have scans at 20, 26, 30, 34 & 38 weeks so they can check how they doing. I asked whether it would be natural or c section and he said it will all depend on the bottom twin, if its head down they will go for vaginal if it isn't then it will be a c section. So all depends how the bottom 1 behaves lol.

Xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Girl-Pregnancy-Baby-Gender-Prediction/dp/B003ZTX7ZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376332680&sr=8-1&keywords=gender+maker

Click on that n now cheaper lol...do it lol  x

Georgie - Good news the nurse thinks all is fine, i wouldnt have though they would refuse u on those lil things, they r more bothered with heredatory disease x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls thanks for all your kind words  feel slightly better Today   doctor is calling me later if I need any antibiotics so we shall see xx hope were all ok my mum as seen them gender predictors cause we said we would not find out so she wants me to wee on that so she knows lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Morning all. 

George girl, I had a peanut allergy, it didn't stop me. But make sure they don't give you Utrogestan as your progesterone pessary as incandescent contain peanut oil. My clinic use it as standard so they had to switch me to cyclogest. Hope you hear soon. 

Kezza glad you're feeling a bit better. They did take my bloods during stimms once I think, but my antral follicle scan at my initial consultation showed a lot of follicles so perhaps they only do it if you're at risk. I think if you were to have ohss you'd have it by now. 

Gem, sounds like they want to take you as far as they can, you'll be huge by 38 weeks! 

Sarah thanks, it definitely seems like early morning sickness as it was back again yesterday. I'm trying to take it as a good sign but I'm still worried as my lines aren't darkening as much as I'd like. This is the problem with testing early, the worry of a chemical! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I don't think for one minute I had ohss was more confused to why it happens with other clinics and people  ........... try not to worry about the lines I always got darker one's at the night than morning


----------



## Puglover1980

*kezza* - from day 5 of stimms onwards I had an E2 blood test every other day, when I went in for my scan. I do have a high AMH/antral follicle count due to PCOS, so that may have something to do with it, but I know my clinic does monitor E2 throughout stimms. I thought it was standard. Interesting how different places do it differently. I definitely needed mine measured regularly - they based my changing dose of menopur around the levels. Glad to hear you're feeling a little better today. x

*GeorgieGirl* - try not to worry (easy for me to say lol). Your clinic should have told you what their criteria is. Aside from an acceptable AMH and antral follicle count (the clinic will have their own definition of what is acceptable) and a BMI below 30, the main things are that you do not have any genetic or transmissible diseases, and that you do not have personal or family history of inheritable diseases. The things you have mentioned won't make a bit of difference to whether you get accepted or not. Good luck.


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

I am so glad I have found you guys on this board. I think it was said further up the thread that there are other forums where people give 'advice' that, however well-meaning, is not accurate and not based on fact and/or experience.

Incy - 
Thanks so much for the info re: progesterone pessaries - this is the sort of thing that Drs forget about and I would never have known in a million years that pessaries can contain peanut oil - it gets everywhere! Blimey! Keep thinking positive, my best friend had morning sickness very early and it was definitely morning sickness, poor thing, but a good sign nonetheless 

SarahJ - thanks - I am a bit of a worrier, over the smallest of things - not the best candidate for the TTC world, eh? lol x

Puglover - 
The clinic has just said genetic and transmissible diseases, as you mentioned, and now I know Incy is a fellow nut allergy sufferer and got accepted, I feel much better.  I'm lucky to have no negative medical family history of any kind. As for the BMI, I have spent the last 12 months going from a BMI of 29 to 25.5 so I'm thinner and more eligible, all at the same time  Can't wait to have a profile pic like yours....


----------



## kezza_1980

Pug lover that was what I would have thought as well but obviously not its strange xx

Georgie girl well done on your weight loss im sure you will be fine xc


----------



## incywincy

Georgie, my doctor told me about the cyclogest, changed my protocol to include it and then when my drugs box was sent, they'd still given me the one with peanut oil in! So I had to phone the clinic and ask for it to be swapped. They were all sniffy about it not being in my notes but I'd stated it clearly and it was in my notes that the consultant had seen it and told me he would change it! Got there in the end though. I find it strange that they use peanut oil, I thought the recommendation was that pg women stay away from peanuts. Your weight loss is fantastic! That will stand you in good stead for the ivf. 

My line is looking dark again, I did a second one yesterday and one today and they're both strong. On cheapies they will come up a bit light still, so I'm doing a FRER tomorrow to compare to my Sunday one. Will stop doing them daily at otd!   The nausea isn't too bad & seems to be an afternoon thing, so at least I don't have that horrible morning thing where you can't get up for it. 

How are you all?


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy fab news on the lines its nearly a week since me last POAS the woman on chemist actually asked me last week why I was buying so many think she thought I was setting up shop lol I told her and she had been threw ivf so she thought it was funny lol xx


----------



## incywincy

At least she understood! You must have been spending a fortune buying shop ones! I have used one frer and have 2 left then just about 6 cheapies left. Some people hate the cheapies but I really like them. I think it's the scrooge in me that likes them the most! I don't know why I obsess over the lines so much, I got great lines just before the scan last time. I think they lulled me into a false sense of security so after otd I'm going to step away from them. 

I will have my scan in the first week of the school term, keep thinking how if it's not good news again my headteacher will explode with me taking further leave. Obviously I'm hoping I won't be unlucky enough to have that happen twice. I have decided I'm not going to tell her about the pregnancy until absolutely necessary just to spite the fact that she wanted me to keep her informed. I hold a grudge pretty well.


----------



## Puglover1980

It's so odd that they make any medicines with peanut oil, given how common nut allergies are. That said, peanuts are actually fine in pregnancy (as long as you don't have an allergy, obviously!). I had peanut butter this morning


----------



## Puglover1980

Oh, and HOORAY for dark lines!!


----------



## incywincy

It is odd, puglover you'd think they would err on the side of caution. It must be cheap or something.  Blech peanut butter, the smell makes me heave - all the times I vomited after eating peanuts as a kid has left its mark! 

Thank you for the hooray!


----------



## kezza_1980

I can understand you not telling her, think she was a bit of a cow to be honest im sure this time all will be fine though ... ive just been taken on full time at my job weird hours though and im due to work Wednesday scan day so me being honest says if scan is not good I cant come  back in I was basically told well make your hours up the Thursday or Friday peed me off a bit xx


----------



## GemH

Sometimes work **** u off don't it, especially when they don't understand. Mine are now advertising for a replacement & i have got to train them up, im planning on leaving middle of November with annual leave then maternity starting december, even though they have known from the very start they didnt bother looking for anyone. so il have about 8 weeks to train someone up on fixing mobile phones...great! I'm sure both your scans will be fine  U will both be due near each other wont u? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I think so mine works out on that calculator the 14th April xx


----------



## incywincy

Mines the 23rd so very close! My original site date was excellent timing, I'd take less than 6 months maternity but bookended by school holidays would have had 8 months. This sure date doesn't work out as well but can't be helped.

When are you due, Gem? If you don't get enough time to train people up, then that's their problem when you're gone! 

Kezza I'd be really miffed if my boss had said that to me. In reality, if your scan didn't go well, you'd be best having a while on the sick - it would be pregnancy related so she couldn't do anything to you for it. However, that won't be necessary because it's going to go well!


----------



## kezza_1980

I was incy and she is my nice supervisor so god knows how others would be my main worry would be because im agency don't know if I have the same rights as you say im trying to stay positive   we will be so close have to compare bumps lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-whats your due date hun, end of Jan (although I know they will induce earlier with twins anyway)?

Incy/Kezza-Fab that your EDD's are so close

Puglover-How are you feeling?

Bambi-How goes the gym etc? x

Hope everyone else is ok x

Not much to report here, just waiting on my next scan which is 3rd September x


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, don't know what you're entitled to regarding sick leave generally, but they can't do anything that would discriminate against you as a woman, as only women can get pregnant.  That goes for all pregnancy related stuff, time off for appointments, pregnancy-related illness, and it covers altering your duties if they will compromise your pregnancy.  Stuff like that is covered by the Equality Act for all workers, temporary or permanent.  Hopefully they'll never challenge you on anything you need though.

Vicky have you handed all your work stuff over now?


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Not quite yet.  My main big client gets handed over officially on Friday 6th September, after we finish month end for August's accounts.  My husband is taking my smaller work on after that, so I am sure I will still be involved in that for a while yet, showing him what to do lol. However having finished July's month end stuff , I don't have too much on over the next couple of weeks unless one of my clients gets their finger out and sends me the paperwork I need to finish reconciling their accounts


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy  I might actually ring the woman from the agency its self xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls,

My due dates 2nd Feb but will be 3 weeks earlier so looking middle Jan. they said most twins are delivered from 34-37 weeks, I'll be 34 weeks at Xmas. So I'll get a nice month hopefully to relax & get things sorted. We've already decided I'm not going back to work, means its 2, double child care well double everything lol & I want to be here and not miss anything with my babies. I'll prob get a little night time job somewhere.

Vicky not long til your scan.. How's ur bump coming along? I look chubby more than anything lol. Bet yours is nicely showing now.

Hope u all have a nice Thursday. I wish it was Friday xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Morning Gem - I dont blame u 4 not going back, i was all set 2 go back with ds but started having panic attacks about leaving him so i stayed home n am so glad we decided 2, dh works nights so he dont miss anything apart from maybe an hr so it worked out better all round, did u have a look at the link i posted for those gender tests? x


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Gosh, doesn't sound long when you talk about it that way.  My bump feels huge now, a lot bigger than this stage with Hannah x


----------



## incywincy

I'd love to not go back! I think I'd do a couple of days a week. I'd like to have some time with them when they're young but I'll probably need to keep my hand in. DW works nurses shifts so we could probably arrange I so she always has one set day a week off then my other work day I'd get a nursery place. I don't want her using all her days off on childcare as she works hard and it was my choice to have a child. 

I don't think about it too much as I feel that if I find a flaw in the plan it will stress me and I'd rather find the flaw when the baby is here and we love it so much we don't care about little problems like that! 

Vicky, at least it's easing off so you can just do bits and bobs now. 

I got a really strong line with the cheapie today. Saving the frer for tomorrow, otd, to counterbalance the useless clinic test which makes it look like it's fading.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy them clinic ones are shocking even nurse agreed with me xx


Gem I too would like to stop at home but doubt we could afford that will either go part time where I am or get something else part time xx


----------



## incywincy

I don't know why they give them out. It must cause more confusion for patients. The Internet cheapies are more reliable and still so cheap. I only do the clinic one cos it's there & to pay lip service to the clinic but imagine only having that one and relying on it on otd?!


----------



## GemH

I know vicky seems like times going fast! Can't believe it.

Sarah - yeah I had a look haven't ordered 1 though cos I was worried if it would be different with twins lol, I might have another look though, haven't told Dh lol cos he'll say no u don't need that blah blah  

Good luck for otd Incy.

Has anyone heard from bambi? She's been quiet  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I know what you mean for the money they get as well ah well .... I've actually not POAS for a week now lol im doing well xx

Gem she messaged me on ******** yesterday she is ok im sure she wil be posting soon xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Gem, feeling fairly confident for tomorrow, just got a few weeks to worry about the first scan now!  I keep reading about women who have recurrent miscarriages and I think my mum did so then worry that it'll happen to me.    I know I should try not to worry but it's easier said than done.

Kezza, that's a point, for the thousands we pay we should get a weeks worth of Clearblue digis!  Glad Bambi is okay, I understand why she might want to step away for a bit but it's good to know she's doing okay.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls

Kezza sent me a message saying id been asked about, thank u 

Had a really bad week last week, felt so so down. Admittedly in struggling being the only one on here that hasn't managed to get pregnant but don't want to make anybody here feel bad as I know how much crap you have all been through too and how desperate you have all being in the past to get that much deserved baby so just needed some time away as my head felt like it was going to explode it was that painful.

Wishing u all lots of luck and I will be back here soon when in not in danger of bringing this fabulous & supportive board down with my misery  xxx


----------



## GemH

Oh bambi   It's lovely to hear from you. I understand why u need time away but we are all here for you no matter what.. Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks gem and glad to hear your babies are growing well and plans are coming together for u finishing work... Lots of luck xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi bambi, lovely to hear from you.  I completely understand you not wanting to come on here.  I hope time passes quickly to your next cycle and you can come and tell us all how it's going!


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Ive got crazy logic with everything lol, i just figured it would give u a sneaky idea lol x

Bambi - Everyone understands hun, i know it feels like one thing after another in ur way but keep battling through n u will get there x

Vicky - I bet u will be glad 2 pass it all over n just relax a while b4 bubs comes x

Incy - Good luck 4 OTD lol


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi, can understand why you are feeling like that hun x


----------



## incywincy

It's definite! Nice strong line on the frer, even the clinic one was pretty dark for one of them. Hopefully will get my scan date later.


----------



## Hmd1987

Congratulations


----------



## vickym1984

Official congrats Incy xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations incy


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Fab news hun, congrats, get on the phone n book ur scan xx


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Congratulations Incy


----------



## incywincy

Thank you all!

Scan is booked for the 3rd of September.  It's the earliest I could do as we're going away, but it means having the second day back at work off, which I feel awkward about, given my problems with absence.  I'll be using time owed but it's just unfortunate timing.

I've also had my pessary dosage doubled, not sure why.  They gave me 1x400 to start with and when I queried it, the doctor said it was fine & would work just the same, now he's asked me to do 2x400.  Perhaps it's for the history of mc.


----------



## kezza_1980

Will soon be here hun, im on 2 but mines 200  so doing 400 a day


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I queried it, thinking they'd forgot about the double dosage but she said he definitely wants me on 800.  Oh well, I now have to look forward to getting up earlier on school mornings to put one in and lie down again!  How long do you have to lie down for?  I've never considered it with only doing nightly ones.

I don't want my scan to be here because that means it's school time again!    Hopefully it will be good news this time, to cheer me up amid the September gloom.


----------



## GemH

Official congratulations Incy. Not long until your scan.

Hi to all u other ladies. X x


----------



## kezza_1980

A lot of people say half hour I give myself between 45 minutes and an hour ..... regarding your scan im sure all will be well this time but its bound to play on your mind x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Gem hope you are well xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

HOPING FOR SOME ADVICE OR HELP PLEASE XX

we are currenlty going down the route of egg share, very early stages had AMH (was v high at 66.5) but they said good so all we are waiting for now is the bloods/scan etc which is all being done at the end of the month.

however......I have had a followup appointment (following recent removal of endo) which my nhs consultant who has said he thinks i may have PCOS (due to high AMH) and enlarged ovary that they seen on a scan so has encoraged that we try clomid.

i dont want to delay the egg share process as its already started and really its the route i would prefer to go down (seen so many neg stories on clomid) but wondered whats to stop me trying clomid after my blood appointments until being matched - does anyone know?

or was anyone on clomid just before starting IVF or egg share is it a problem?

any advice would be really appreciated

Thanks xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Gem

I'm with you Kezza, I would be inclined to do it for a touch longer to ensure it's gone.  Guess I'm going to be setting my alarm well early next month.

Hi lulabelle, welcome.  Unfortunately I don't know if you can try clomid meanwhile as it's never been an option for me to try naturally in between.  The only thing I can think of is, if you get matched and you're in the middle of a clomid month you'd have to wait until that one was finished to start IVF treatment.  Hopefully someone else will have some better info than me.  Good luck with it all though, it can be hard figuring out what to do for the best.


----------



## bambibaby12

A huge and official congratulations to you incy!! Keeping everything crossed for u hunny 

Happy Friday to everybody else, hope u are all well xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks bambi, really sweet of you.

Hope things are going well with you.  Have you thought any more about career changing?


----------



## bambibaby12

Not really just yet incy, couldn't see the wood from the trees last week and I don't want to make any slap dash leaps, I want to think it through and really know what I want to do. Don't want to move sideways and still end up hating my job and then being on a crap salary too plus I'd lose my company car so would be quite a huge hit for me but ultimately I just want to be happy.

How are you today? Think you've picked an ideal time for the FET with it being school jollies, least u can really just relax and put ur feet up


----------



## GemH

Saying goodbye to the pup today girls   I've been crying the past few days over it.. Must be my hormones but today I've been really bad.. Red raw eyes. His going to his new home at 6. Gonna miss him so much. Dh doesn't know what to do to stop me crying lol. I just feel bad for letting him go but in the long run I know it's best for him... Once the twins r here he'll get hardly no attention. So it's a very sad day for me. Prob end up crying all night long lol sound like a silly cow dont i xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - official congrats! I did 400mg pessaries twice a day until 13 weeks, so don't worry about the increase.

Sorry for general lack of personals. At my in-laws at the moment. Hope everyone is well. I'm great, just still really tired!


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem    do you know the people having him maybe they will keep you updated send pics xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks puglover. I guess if it helps in some way I'll just do it! 

Gem, not at all silly, I'd be gutted myself. I get very attached to animals. I'm sure he'll be fine in his new home but it's natural to feel s sad at him leaving. 

Bambi, probably a good idea to take the time to think about it but I hope you manage to find something you'll enjoy doing soon. I suppose you'll have to weigh up the pros and cons of losing the perks of your current job. What kind of thing so you currently do? I know you travel a bit for it but can't remember if you've said.


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - sorry ur pup is leaving you but he will be loved in his new home and you need to concentrate on those two little twins you're having  

Incy - I'm a surveyor so yeh tend to travel a lot and work from home. Generally I do love my job and not sure whether its when I'm having my down moments it's just that I hate everything  I do need to focus and try and realise what it is I'm wanting, at the moment my head its mashed and just haven't a clue.
Thank u for talking to me about this, I've really appreciated your thoughts and think you have in your own way brought me back to reality and made me think about it more


----------



## incywincy

That's okay Bambi, I know what it's like to feel like you want out of your job!  For me, the money isn't tying me but the school holidays are a massive bonus.  But sometimes I don't feel like they make up for it.  I'm a bit like you, when I'm feeling down it's worse.  Even if you just think of the general direction you want to move in and spend some time researching the options while you sort your head out.


----------



## vickym1984

Just a light hearted notice-418 pages, that's around 38 pages a week on average of us chatting lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky we are a chatty lot xx


----------



## vickym1984

Think I have worked that out very wrong lol, its 10 pages a week, *doh*


----------



## incywincy

Haha, I was thinking bloody hell, 38 pages a week.  Call yourself an accountant, missy?!

Still chatty though.  So much random stuff in amongst the IVF stuff.  I was going through my posts the other day to look at what I said about symptoms last time and there's all sorts of nattering going on.  I seem to talk about my dog a lot.  And Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## kezza_1980

And Gems naughty dream lol


----------



## vickym1984

We are a chatty lot . I know where I went wrong, I worked out we were around 11 weeks away from being chatting a year, and I divided number of pages by 11 rather than 41 to begin with


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Glad u got ur scan booked and although its hard after what u have been through but stay positive n look 4ward 2 seeing heartbeat/s x

Bambi - U have been through so much lately and its just another thing weighing on ur mind and its a big decisive u have 2 make so take ur time and decide whats best 4 the future, good luck with ur decision x

Gem - Ur hormones r all over the place at the mo but ur doing the right thing, puppys can be hard and u aint gonna have the time with 2 babies coming and pups will be looked after and loved x

Vicky - Lol at working out how many pages x

Puglover - Glad ur well (apart from the tiredness) x

AFM - Im starting 2 worry a bit, since my ectopic my af`s have been spotting on day 1 then heavy for 3 days then spotting on last day but this recent one i had only one heavy day n had weird feelings in my tummy since that i cant describe, im stressing now that something else is gonna be wrong now we r finally getting 2 the starting point x


----------



## incywincy

Sarah do you mean since your etopic this year?  If so, it's early days and it might have been a temporary pattern and they're naturally settling into another pattern.  Mine change their pattern in phases sometimes.  Am sure it is nothing, sometimes when we're focusing on them we notice little things more.  

Kezza yeah, hah, that naughty dream!


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - yh this yrs, dh keeps saying its a good sign and things r going to normal ready, i always fear the worst n its probably me noticing things more with tx getting closer...wish it would hurry up n get here lol x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I'd be inclined to go with his theory, it's not that many periods since your etopic and perhaps the others were the abnormal ones.  But it is easy to worry when something different happens.  Also, when you're having IVF it doesn't matter too much about the details of your cycle because the drugs control it.  

I managed not to POAS today!  Proud of myself!  I decided once OTD was past I wouldn't do it daily.  Not enjoying the morning pessaries, much more hassle than night time ones.  Does timing matter much?  I do the night time one just before I go to sleep which is around 12am, then woke at 7.30am and did the morning one, so it's not an even 12hr split.  When I go back to work it'll be more like a 10/11pm-6am split which is still pretty uneven.


----------



## kezza_1980

Mine are uneven too due to working hours


----------



## incywincy

I suppose most people's will be, otherwise you'd have to lie down around 6/7pm every night to coincide with the 6/7am ones.  I love any excuse to lie down but I don't want to be tied to it every day!


----------



## kezza_1980

If I lay down at 6 &7 I'd probably go a sleep and be awake all night


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I'm bad for that, between 4&7 I can easily nod off - after school meetings are such a chore!  They're so uninteractive, just sitting there makes my eyes roll back.  I seem to get a second wind after dinner.  I had an afternoon nap today, the bliss of being off work!  I needed it though, I keep waking up early.


----------



## kezza_1980

I keep having to wake up for s piddle every night it's really nit great when I am on earlys x


----------



## incywincy

I think my early waking is unrelated to the hormones, I've been doing it most of the holidays.  I think it's the lack of alcohol in my system.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol id like to agree but I think I forgot what it tastes like lol


----------



## incywincy

Before my fet I drank a few times but I didn't really enjoy it. I found it hard to find things I liked, all 'proper' alcohol drinks tasted too strong and I was only drinking berry ciders and strawberry daiquiris! I think having made the break I won't ever drink again like I used to, I was a big drinker a few years ago. Now the thought of the hangovers is horrific! It gives me so much more of my weekend back too.


----------



## kezza_1980

I know what you mean I'm the same


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Totally agree, I bought a bottle of red wine last night and managed one glass before I realised I wasn't enjoying it... I used to easily drink 2 bottles on a fri and sat night and it just doesn't agree with me anymore. And like u said incy, the hangovers are shocking. Just not worth it at all. I value my weekends way to much for that now


----------



## bambibaby12

Remember when I was i was younger being able to go out and get completely lashed up then get up for work the next day on 2/3 hrs sleep   
I feel like I'm dying a slow death if I have a hangover these days


----------



## kezza_1980

I know that feeling lol xxx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, exactly! I get 3 day hangovers now! Not worth it. Think how much money we are saving too!


----------



## Hmd1987

morning ladies

kind of feels like we are getting started properly - took my first tablet this morning. I'm on norethisterone, or however you spell it, for 8 days, then wait for AF and then start my injections on the same day 

also received our 2 donor profiles this morning and we have picked....it only took us 20mins, not sure if that is long enough, but some bits just clicked with the both of us, and we knew he was the right one


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news you have your donor sorted HMD. Think that is the best way, that gut feeling that something is right. Must be harder when nothing clicks and you feel u are tearing ur hair over the decision. Good luck


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd glad you have picked your donorxx


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Hi all, 

Feeling a bit disconnected as I'm on holiday from work now for a fortnight and don't have access to a laptop at home, so having to rely on my v old phone! I can just about read the forum but this message is taking ages to type as my phone is soooo slow!  

I had my AMH results back on Friday and apparently they are fine so now I get to have my egg sharing consultation! Only the STD blood test left to do now and I had that done last year but as it's just over a year they need to do it again :-( 

Bit nervous now about the financial side, even with the IVF free, it's still another £2.3k and it'll have to go on cards :-( Before all this fertility lark, I'd never had debt, but we're still paying off the VR and PESA at the moment. It feels irresponsible to run up credit cards but at the same time, I just can't wait any longer. 

I'm sure you guys understand  

Gem, I can totally empathise about your pup, just caring for a little creature gets all the maternal hormones going, my 8 month old pup can't wait to have a human brother or sister for me to fuss around, then he can get back to being a dog! Lol x I'm sure your pup will have a lovely home and the others are right, soon you won't have the time for a nutty puppy running round. 

G xx


----------



## incywincy

GeorgieGirl, glad to hear that you've moved onto the next stage!  All the tests are a right pain but you'll get there soon.  Know what you mean about the financial side- that's roughly what we paid for IVF as at my clinic, sharers get a reduced fee, not free and then I had to buy donor sperm as well.  I also had to pay for taking them to blastocyst and I chose to pay for embryo glue.  It mounts up quickly, but still better than paying full price, that is soo expensive.

HMD, congrats on starting the medication!  It's really happening now!  How much info did you get about your donor?  I just got height, hair colour and eye colour to choose from.  It was pretty simple, one was taller with darker hair than the other and matched what we wanted more.  

I dread to think what my dog will be like when a baby finally comes along.  She gets jealous now and if DW and I are sitting on the couch, she'll jump onto us and wedge her bum inbetween us to shove us apart and she sits up leaning back on the couch, like a human.  I think I spoiled her as a pup...


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy what gave you that idea my yorkie R.I.P was like that  


Georgie girl glad your nearly over all the tests


----------



## Hmd1987

We got the usual basics like hair colour, eye colour, skin colour, height and weight. Also his occupation along with pen picture and letter of goodwill

Hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly


----------



## kezza_1980

My hubby wondered how couples choose there sperm donor as that part was never explained xx


----------



## incywincy

We never got to see the pen portrait or anything.  As a sharer, I was told that the goodwill message could be seen by the parents when choosing an egg donor but the pen portrait was only to be seen by the child when they turn 18.  Yet, as a recipient of donor sperm, I wasn't offered the goodwill messages of my choices, just three basic physical characteristics.

A few weeks ago I was considering going to the Lister next time and I'd have to buy in sperm from Xytex and they offer a huge range of information, pen portraits, baby photos, clinic staff's impression of the donor etc.  I think I'd be a bit overwhelmed and with all that information I'd be really anal about picking someone and would get hung up on minor details.


On the subject of donating, when is everyone planning to find out if their recipient is successful?  I think Vicky did already.  In my first cycle, I was going to find out after 12 weeks but now I've decided I'm going to wait until I've had a live birth.  If that never happens, I will take my time to grieve and be over it as much as I can before I find out, but will definitely do it before the 18 years is up.  I told them I'd be happy to hear from them if they had questions or were curious.


----------



## Hmd1987

We were given the option of very basic info or get the pen pic and letter of goodwill


----------



## kezza_1980

Sounds like they all vary then don't it


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - I always said if I was lucky enough to get pregnant I would wait until I'd had my 12-week scan before I asked about my recipient, but I'm now 14-weeks and still haven't sent the email. Not sure what's holding me back. I considered waiting until after I'd had the baby, but that's such an emotional, hormonal time I know that for me it won't be the right time to find out as I won't be able to predict my reaction. So I'll either find out before February or it will be a long time after that I think. Maybe I'll ask after my 20-week scan. I already have a really strong feeling that she is pregnant, so we'll see I guess!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. x


----------



## kezza_1980

*incy* I have still never asked about my last cycle going over my quality back then I don't think she would have ..... with this one I probably won't find out again as think I'd be upset if it had not worked for her xx


----------



## incywincy

I'm definitely going to find out - would prefer to know in case they get in touch in years to come.  Also, we'll be discussing the donor situation with my child at some point, as they'll want to know about their 'father' so I will be explaining how I donated too and at some point will tell them if there are half siblings around from my eggs.  Only when/if they are ready to understand though.

Pug, I know what you mean about straight after birth, it might be a good idea to wait until all that calms down and you're ready to take the news either way.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy, you are right.  I emailed , just after my 9 week private scan (the recipient was successful)  I then emailed again about the time of my 20 week scan, and found out that she sadly miscarried at around 7 weeks pregnant.  

I am hoping to donate eggs again , maybe latter part of next year or early 2015, once I get down to a healthier weight x


----------



## incywincy

That's sad, Vicky but lovely that you are thinking of donating again.  Were you planning to donate again anyway or do you feel like doing it since she wasn't successful?  I don't think I could donate again, by the time I have a baby and get my cycles back up I think I'll be too old.  Shame, as my clinic pay £750 for donating!    

Obviously our recipients have a go at the same time as us, but sometimes they will have frozen embryos and do a FET later, either as a result of an initial BFN or for siblings, so I wonder if we want, if we can find out years later how many they had.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Was hoping to donate again anyway.  The reason I enquired about the continunce of my recipients pregnancy, was that I will probably donate at a different clinic, one that's easier for me to get a train to. However, if my recipient had have had a continuing pregnancy, I would have told the clinic that I would be happy to donate again in the future via them, if my recipient had wanted a sibling from the same donor, as I have read that some people do want this if possible from the donor eggs board.


----------



## incywincy

Oh that's a thought, yes, to provide siblings.  She might have used another embryo and still need donor eggs from you again so still worth considering.  Even if you just offer it to the egg share coordinator and they can check whether she wants it.

I think I'd find it hard to donate altruistically as I'd be tempted to have another go myself while doing it and we can't really afford that.  Either for the treatment or for yet more mouths to feed!


----------



## vickym1984

I checked at the time I asked about her pregnancy, and sadly they have no frosties from the cycle


----------



## incywincy

That's a shame.  I hope she's found success elsewhere.


----------



## vickym1984

Me too x


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls,  ive done my last POAS today as im 6 weeks ive done the clear blue last time it showed 2-3 when I was 4 weeks and ive just done this one and it's at the 3+ weeks xx


----------



## vickym1984

Nice to see it change isn't it Kezza.  Only 2 days until your scan xx


----------



## kezza_1980

It was vicky I enjoyed the feeling of seeing it   and I know 2 days I thought it would drag but it's not xx


----------



## incywincy

That's good Kezza! I haven't done any digital ones, they're quite expensive. Still got a load of cheapie sticks but I haven't even thought of using them, unlike last time. I kind of keep forgetting I'm pregnant, doesn't really feel like it this time.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy your probably just being cautious xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah probably a good thing really, rather than setting myself up for a fall.


----------



## sarahj19811

Hope u all had a good wkd girls.

Kezza - Fab news on the digi`s, cant believe urs scan so soon, its flown by.

Incy - U will accept its all real when u get 2 ur scan n alls fine.

I hadnt really thought about when i would find out the recipients outcome but id like 2 know, its something i suppose we should discuss really.

A lady from the last clinic i was at yrs ago is sending a cd of one of the ivf companion cd so i hope it helps me relax but all the women that used this cd all got BFP`s so hoping it will bring me the same magic xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I know sarah its gone quick hasn't it  xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Its been quiet on here 2day..where`s everybody gone lol xx

Kezza - Good luck 4 2moro hunny, update us when u can xx


----------



## incywincy

It had been quiet today! I've been out most of the day. 

It is worth you thinking about finding out - do you want to know if it's likely someone will get in touch in 18 years? Alternatively, if you know a child exists and they never get in touch, how will that feel? 

Kezza, good luck for tomorrow! Let us know how it goes, will be thinking of you x


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck tomorrow Kezza x

Incy-what date is your first scan? x


----------



## incywincy

Hi Vicky, mine is 3rd sept. Nervous about work as well as the scan, it will be second day back and I'll need the whole day off - otherwise l have to leave work at 9.15 am and won't get back until 2pm, and lessons finish at 3. So it barely seems worth going in. I'll be using time owed but after all the trouble last year I'm keen to keep my head down.


----------



## vickym1984

3rd isn't long, just under 2 weeks now then . Can understand why you feel that way re work, but please don't let them get to you, they were in the wrong x


----------



## vickym1984

3rd isn't long, just under 2 weeks now then . Can understand why you feel that way re work, but please don't let them get to you, they were in the wrong x


----------



## incywincy

I know, it's just really awkward as I have no intention of telling her in pregnant until well after 13 weeks, so having time off is a pain. Shows how much I can't stand her when I'd rather use my own time than get it off as paid leave! Probably cutting off my nose to spite my face but I'm a bit stubborn like that! 

How are you? How is the bump coming along??


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls I'm nervous as hell I just have a bad feeling I can't shake   xx

Sorry I been quiet I done an 11 an half hour shift cx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Understandable x Bump coming along well thankyou xxxx

Kezza-Normal to feel like that, will be keeping an eye out, what times the scan? xxx


----------



## GemH

Good luck Kezza. Thinking of u. It's very normal to feel like that, i got myself worked up before my scan. I'm sure everything will be fine.  Look forward to your update xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Its understandable how u feel about work but if i were u i wouldnt be concerned about having the day off after the way u were treated last time, its a stress u dont need hunny xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Looking forward to your update *Kezza*. x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls don't know what I would do without you lot my appointment is half 11 ironically the time I had the embie put back xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck kezza


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank Hmd x


----------



## GemH

What's your thoughts on fetal Doppler girls? I haven't even heard my babies heartbeats yet as midwife said I don't need to see her at 16 weeks if I've already seen consultant before so didnt even get to hear them  I want to get 1 but don't no whether its a good idea xx


----------



## incywincy

Good luck Kezza!

Gem, I've heard it can cause anxiety if you can't find the heartbeat because you're doing it wrong and lead you to think there's soemthing wrong.  Also I read that many people just accidently pick up their own pulse.  However, I understand how you feel if you haven't heard them already.  Did you not hear them at 12 weeks?  Personally, at this point, I don't think I'll bother, but that's not to say how I'd feel later on if I wanted some reassurance.

Sarah, what happened before has made me more worried rather than less!  I've got a 'monitoring' meeting at the end of September.  I still need to look into getting stuff sorted for that, getting my absence record changed so my pregnancy-related sickness is not included.  Have kind of avoided the issue over the holidays!


----------



## kezza_1980

Im here now xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - I loved my doppler last time. Still haven't got round to digging it out of the loft yet this time. It's very easy to tell the baby's heartbeat from yours as yours is much slower. You're more likely to confuse the whoosh of the placenta with the heartbeat, but it just takes a bit of patience and a quiet room. It's true that they can cause a bit of anxiety if you can't find the heartbeat straight away, but I always found it very reassuring, especially once I was in labour but was still at home. It's harder to find the heartbeat early on, but at your stage of pregnancy I doubt you'd have any trouble.

If I was buying one all over again I think I'd be tempted to splash out a bit more and get one that displays the heart rate in digital figures, but I'm not sure whether it would work with twins. You might end up with a heart rate of 300bpm!

It is by no means an essential piece of kit, but I enjoyed using mine.


----------



## kezza_1980

We just seen our little maple syrup  nurse said it has a nice strong heartbeat and all looks well measuring 4 mm xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww that's great news Kezza! You can relax a little bit now!


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye a little cried my head off xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem. I really liked mine but at your stage (about 16 weeks?) I would maybe just hire one as once you are feeling regular movement I would say having a Doppler can do more danger than good, as if you are worried about movement, then the Doppler could falsely re-assure you rather than going to get checked out, which is what they advise to do .  I rented a good one at £9.95 a month x

Kezza-Glad the scan all went well hun x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky xxx


----------



## GemH

Yay kezza, lovely news. Glad all is well hun xx

Thanks girls. Where do you rent them from vicky? 

I'm just a worry guts. I want it for reassurance but like u all say it could cause more worry. Oh I don't know   lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats kezza, fabulous news! Hope you can relax a little now xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, I got it off a seller on ebay


----------



## Hmd1987

That's fantastic, congratulations!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi a little maybe when I get to 12 week I will  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks HMD xx

She did note away from the sac there was a sign of a bleed but not to worry as she thinks its when I lost the brown and as its not near the sac its not a problem xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Is it an internal scan or one over the belly? And do you get to see it/get a pic or is that only when you have the 12 week one?


----------



## kezza_1980

It was an internal scan and we seen everything on the screen they also gave us a picture xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Kezza - Thats great news hun, i remember my first pic of DS, it was only a dot at 7+2 but it was amazing x

Gem - I bought one off ebay called "angel sounds monitor" i loved it n 2bh i used all the way through, i found it reassuring sometimes as when he was sleepy n hadnt felt as much movement as normal i just put monitor on n hearing his heart put me at ease n also later on i could hear his hiccups on it lol x

Incy - I can understand ur fears as i know ill be the same as the babys after ds we never got 2 the heartbeat stage, i had already lost before b4 i had the chance so i know im gonna be the same WHEN our tx works lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Kezza* that's brilliant. So happy all went well.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Booked in with midwife today could have  gone tuesday next week but would clash with work so booked in for the 2nd September instead  its exciting this bit xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad you've got it all booked in and sorted kezza... Exciting times indeed xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi xx


----------



## vickym1984

Exciting times Kezza


----------



## GemH

Starts to feel real now doesn't it Kezza? Then get ur 12 week scan eekkk 

I feel abit let down with my midwife only seen her the once at my booking in appt... How do I go about get my Matb1 form? I don't even know. Cos I'm consultant lead its like they don't care! Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Your consultant should be able to do a MAT1B I assume? When do you next see the consultant?


----------



## GemH

After my scan on 12th Sept I'll see him. I look at maternity notes & says I have to book appointment with midwife between 23-25 weeks and says matb1 form next to it so maybe I'll get it then? All this pregnancy stuff confuses me lol doesn't take much though mind   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls and yes it does Gem xx

Hope you the consultant can give you the form or your midwife starts being nicer  and does it........ regarding all the pregnancy stuff even I am confused and I have done it all before lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, if you're due to get it then, make sure your appointment isn't too close to the 25 week mark as I'm sure you have to have your form in to work by 25 weeks.  Could you phone your midwife up and ask her for it?


I've got a bit of a dilemma and I don't know what to do.  Thought I'd ask you lot as you know the history.  I want to know what you think about telling work before family?  You all know the rough treatment I got post-miscarriage from my headteacher.  I've got a scan on the second day of term and if all goes well I'm expecting to have another two scans and a midwife appointment, all before I'd ideally want to tell people.  They'd all be in term time, and I'll need to get time off and I feel like I should get it as pregnancy-related because it is and I don't want more trouble from her by taking undisclosed time off.  However, I don't want to tell her before I tell my mum & dad, and I can't visit my parents until October half term, when I'll be about 13 weeks.  I thought it would be much nicer to tell them face to face rather than on the phone, but if I tell them before my head it'll have to be over the phone.

Am I just being a bit control-freaky over the 'announcing plans' and should I just accept telling her over the phone so that I can then tell my head for the appointments?


----------



## Puglover1980

*incy* - with my first pregnancy, half my friends knew before I plucked up the courage to tell my husband! I really don't think it matters if you tell work first. Wouldn't you rather tell your parents once you've made it past 12 weeks anyway?

If they were just round the corner, would you have told them by now? If the answer is yes, then maybe give them a call and do it over the phone if you feel strongly about telling them first. However, I agree that it's lovely doing it in person as you can see their reactions. Either way, I would definitely tell work why you need the time off. They were so crappy with you before, and legally you have to be allowed time off for antenatal appointments. It's never ideal telling work so early, but in the case of these precious pregnancies I think it's worth it to ensure you get treated properly.

Just as an aside, most of the private scanning places do late-night scans and weekend ones too. Couldn't you do that instead? That way you'd only need the time off for your midwife appointment and you could maybe pass that off as standard doctor's appointment. That way you could avoid having to tell work until you want to.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I agree with pug lover  and the last thing you need is to be stressing over this xxx


----------



## incywincy

Pug, my scans are with the clinic and then the NHS one and my clinic do morning ones and I don't know what options you get for the NHS one.  

I do see what you mean about telling work to protect myself, I think it just sticks in my throat telling that woman before my own mother!  I'm not sure what I would do if they lived around the corner.  I will think about that and see how it influences my decision.  If only DW had a weekend off in September, we could make a visit before half term, solve the problem!

Thank you both for your input.


----------



## kezza_1980

Can DW not book a holiday for one ?


----------



## incywincy

No, you book holidays in March and heaven forbid you'd need any at short notice! I was thinking, I have days owed, perhaps I could use one & we could travel up for the day. I'd rather use them on that than on my actual scans!


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah that sounds like a good idea  and then tell work


----------



## vickym1984

Agree with kezza and Puglover, hope you sort something out so you aren't stressing about it hun x

Gem-You have to tell work about the pregnancy by 25 weeks and your initial maternity leave start date but officially they don't need the MAT1B at that point, they need it at least 4 weeks before you start maternity leave , although some try and bug for it at the 25 weeks x


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Vicky, I guess I've got a little while to think about it. Haven't even had my first scan yet so shouldn't be jumping the gun!


----------



## sarahj19811

Happy wkd!!  

Gem - I dont c y ur midwife isnt seeing u aswell, i was under consultant and my m/w kept to all apts she should, if i were id question it and insist you r seen the same as everyone else, u have 2 inform work when u plan to start mat leave but dont have to hand form in until a later date.x

Incy - u dont need to be stressing about all this hun, what i would do is tell work as then they cant question your time off but make sure the head knows that no1 else is to find out and if she tells anyone that really doesnt need to know u will go above her as really no1 else needs to know, as for ur parents i think they would understand u not telling them 1st with the work stuff last time but perhaps instead of telling over phone ask for an extra pic at your scan thats coming up and send it to them but tel ur mom ur sending her something and tel her she has 2 be on the phone when she opens it, i think its a nicer way x

Hope everyone else ok x

AFM - Ov tests were positive yesterday so have emailed egg share co this morn and requested to book the scan this cycle so should be on Sept 6th..finally i feel at ease with getting somewhere xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-I think it depends on the area, some you only see one HCP per time.  I haven't got another midwife apt till 36 weeks because I am seeing the consultant at 28 and 32 weeks. My midwife is good in that she gives out her mobile number though so can call her to ask advice if needed


----------



## sarahj19811

vicky - I agree, they do things so dif, with ds i did my booking apt, some paperwork, bloods etc then i had a dif one come 2 house n she said ill c u at 36wks 4 birth plan but continued 2 c one at docs until birth plan m/w then she said if i got 2 40wks n normal apt wasnt that wk i could call her 2 do sweep, luckily i didnt need 2 has he came at 38+4. x

AFM - Following earlier post dunno what the hecks going on, i had pos ov test yesterday am, but the afternoon it was gone but i always carry on until lines have gone fully n 2days is dark again..aahhhhhhh lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

How is everybody this bank holiday weekend. ??

Vicky - you must be huge now. I saw my best friend yesterday who is a month in front of you and she has such a lovely bump. Even saw her little girl moving. Looks like they have a disco in there xx

Gem - I would imagine you are the same size as Vicky already with those twins  hope all is well with you? xx

Incy - did u decide on whether to tell your parents by phone or not? If it were me, I would want to tell them face to face too and I live 220 miles from my grandparents, (don't speak to my mum and don't know my dad so I lived with my amazing grandma and granddad)... But I would still tell work first if I had to and couldn't get away to visit them straight away. 

Puglover - how's things going with you? How's your daughter taking the news she will have a sibling, I bet that's so exciting seeing their little faces too xx

Kezza - hope you're feeling better today hunny and that morning/afternoon sickness keeps at bay xx

Sarah - have you tested again this morning?? Why can't our bodies ever be simple  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Bambi* - I'm great thanks. My daughter is *so* excited about the baby! She keeps telling everyone that she's going to be a big sister. How are you getting on?


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh that's so sweet bless her. My friend who has a 5yr old girl and then a 2yr old boy said her little girl is like a mini mummy and she proper mothers the little boy and is really bossy  
I'm ok thanks chic, just wishing my life away at the moment. Wish I had a crystal ball to see 12mths into the future xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Yep, I remember that feeling well   Remind me - are you waiting to go again?


----------



## bambibaby12

I guess u could say that 
I'm waiting on AF at the moment, cd30 today but expecting it to be late cos its my first since my failed cycle. Then I will need another scan to see if my cysts have gone down and then if all ok will start on next AF...   that I get the green light. Just can't believe that will then take me into cycling in flipping October.... 1yr on from this thread starting and I'm still at the beginning  laughable really


----------



## Puglover1980

Yeah it does suck a lot that you started this thread and you're still waiting. I've got everything crossed that all goes as it should for you this time.


----------



## vickym1984

Oh Bambi, we are all routing for you hun .  Hope a/f doesn't show too late xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Cheers Vicky, it's deffo on its way cos I've been cramping today so hopefully not too much longer to wait now, least then I can get my scan booked in.

Hope you're having a good wknd xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - Re-tested last night n line fainter but test 2day is the same as yesterday afternoons, i think i was right when i ov`d  just taking longer 2 settle, normally once they start goin lighter i stop testing but gonna carry on til AF arrives in case my body goes awol lol.. Hope ur AF arrives on time n the cysts r gone 4 u 2 start again, thats my scan for, they found a cyst by left ovary but she said its not a problem as the pill will probably get rid if it aint already gone. Have u gotta have scan on certain cycle day? x


----------



## JoJo7

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in? I've been reading this thread on and off all day and its been so heart warming following your journeys. I think it's amazing that you are all still in touch and supporting each other all these months after this thread first started.

Me and my partner are just starting out on our journey and sadly we're being ruled by lack of time and lack of funds! Lol. We had all but decided to go for the vr but now I'm leaning much more to ICSI with egg sharing. I turned 35 last month and my clinic will only accept egg sharers under 36 on the day of egg collection so I feel the clock is ticking. Going away for a break with my partner in a couple of weeks time so hoping to broach the subject with him and see how he feels about egg sharing. 

F xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sarah - awwh I really hope ur cysts have gone too... It never rains it pours sometimes doesn't it... Keeping everything crossed for u.
I will just call up and have scan once I've finishing bleeding and can then have my endo scratch on day 17-25 if all back to normal,   I can just get started on cycle number 3 soon xx

Fletcher - welcome hunny and yes this thread is amazing. Too many lovely and knowledgable ladies. As you have probably read, we all are at different stages and mixes of knowledge but there is always someone to chat to. This thread had been fantastic for me right from the start and I really hope we all keep chatting for many more years.
Wishing u lots of luck and hope u can talk DH round. I'm sure you will be fine... Men just take a little longer to come round to our way of thinking... Plant the seed and let him think it was his idea... That's always a winner  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Welcome Fletcher nice to have a new face  xx

Bambi I'm sure we will all be around forever gabbing xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - I agree its always one thing after another but the hurdles we go through on this journey can only make us more determined and stronger, i had my scan in May when they found cyst so with having AF`s since it should have gone, hope urs have gone 2 so u can get started. x

Fletcher - Welcome hun, it can be a hard decision for u both but its a step forward with less financial outlay plus u get 2 help someone else get their dream. Good luck hun, maybe get some reading info 4 when u talk 2 him x


----------



## vickym1984

Fletcher-welcome hun , hope the conversations with your OH go well xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just been reading through from the beginning of this thread. It's amazing how far we've all come since then, funny cos we all sound like real newbies to all this 
Such a journey and think we should all be proud at how we've coped (or not coped in my instance) and helped support each other along the way


----------



## GemH

Morning lovely ladies..

Bambi & sarah i hope thoses cysts have gone down for u both. Nothing worse then something holding u back. We'll all still be here to cheer u through every stage though 

Welcome fletcher, I hope the chat with your other half goes well. 

Hey to every1 else...... I caved & got a doppler   1st time I got 1 of them easy & was so reassuring, eventually found the 2nd but only for a afew seconds as he/she is a right wriggler.. Even at the scans it plays up. Lovely feeling knowing all is ok inside there. Just wish there was a window so I could have a look in lol.

Got this week off yayyy. Going to meet my cousins baby boy she had last week... 10lb 4oz he was   lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem. That sounds amazing and well done on being able to find both heartbeats. Congratulations again xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww gem I bet that was lovely for you xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Gem that's great - how cool to be able to hear them whenever you like 

Hope everyone's OK and doing well 

Ladies.. I've finally been matched and got dates   Took me moaning and her being a bit offish on the callback but it worked lol.

Now to get my smear moved as its an hour before my drugs teach lol.


----------



## JoJo7

Thank you all for the lovely welcome  

Kaitlyn - great news on your match! How long till ec and then treatment starting for you? Xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - Glad u got one, its lovely 2 hear them when ever u want. Wow what a weight 4 ur cousins baby, im glad my ds was 7lb 2 lol x

Kaitlyn - thats fab news hun, what dates has she given u? x

Bambi - If ur AF behaves n cysts have what r ur rough dates? x

U lot better stay around i think ill need someone 2 keep me sane, especially on the 2ww lol
Another ovulation update, 2days tests have been full pos n clear monitor has said peak 2day..typical its the 2nd time since ectopic that ive had pos ov tests a few days apart, now i have 2 spk 2 egg share co 2moro n feel like a dumb ass lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Kaitlyn fab news hun xx

Sarah were not going anywhere xx


I have been in Liverpool this afternoon should have been in work all day but was quiet so they let me go at 12 so me an hubby went to see his mum I'm shattered now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sarah - my cycles are normally 26-28 days, I'm on cd 31 now so should be due any day now. Deffo getting AF cramps so fingers crossed... Then my next AF should be due end of September so can start my cycle on cd 2-4. Fingers crossed for us both... Xx

Kerry - you get your feet up mrs! Don't overdo it lady. How's the morning sickness today?xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks girls. DR starts 11th of september for Ec 23rd October if all goes well. 

FX Bambi!!


----------



## bambibaby12

We should be cycling pretty close together Kaitlyn... Wishing u lots of luck xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I am now hun, was fine yesterday but on and off today not actually chucked today though xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - We should be pretty close, they said i would start late sept/early oct, hopefully ill know more when i spk 2 them 2moro x

Kezza - Get an early night hunny, the 1st trimester is the hardest tiredness wise x


----------



## bambibaby12

Sounds the same for me Sarah all being well.


----------



## sarahj19811

Well i FINALLY have provisional dates!!! As long all is well at scan which is now booked for sept 11th at 12noon (they have said defo dates will be confirmed after scan with doc. 
Start pill on Sept 14th til Oct 4th, start stimms on day 3 of AF and EC should be around the wk of Oct 21st..woo hooo xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

That's really good news!

Afm I've finished my tablets and now waiting for AF to arrive and will then start on the injections....so close yet it still feels so far away


----------



## vickym1984

Sarah-Glad you finally have some provisional dates, September 11th is only a fortnight tomorrow xx

HMD-Hopefully it will all happen quickly.  remind me what injections are you starting when a/f arrives, are you on short protocol, or the other version of long protocol (where you start down regging but from earlier on in the cycle)


----------



## sarahj19811

Vicky - I know it seemed 2 be moving quick now, they originally said last sept/early oct so when she said sept 14th i was shocked but the sooner we get the better..nerves have kicked in, if the dates stay at planned it means our pill will start 2 wks saturday!! x


----------



## Hmd1987

Vichy I'm on short protocol...hoping that AF arrives in next few days as I think EC is provisionally mon 9th sept. booked the full week off work for it so hoping it doesn't change too much


----------



## bambibaby12

Hmd & Sarah - so glad things are moving forward for you both. Keeping everything crossed for u xx

Hope everybody else is ok... So glad it's a short week. xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - Thanks hun, any more signs of AF.. I think U, Kaitlyn and I should all be quite close 2gether..be nice 2 have someone at the stages x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Sarah i've got my teach on the 11th at midday and collection the same week as you lol. 

Bambi i'm crossing my fingers, arms and legs for you this time   

I'm not doing pill either.. going straight to buserelin   Can't believe the start is only 2 weeks away  

Glad you're feeling a bit better Kezza with no upchucks today either hopfully


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks kaitlyn.... I've everything crossed too  xx

Sarah - no... Nothing yet, those AF cramps have gone too. Bizarre but I guess everything with this is all a waiting game... xx


----------



## MariMar

Hello All,

There are so many pages to this thread, and all the recent ones seem to be from ladies in full procedure mode, but here goes... I'm waiting for my first consultation at St Barts & London!

I've just been referred, still haven't gotten my appointment date yet, and have a bit of a high FSH (10.2), especially given my age (31)... LH ok at 6.4, and Progesterone seemingly ok at 44.

Would love to chat to ladies who will be undergoing fertility treatment within the next year or so (I imagine it might take a while to get my NHS procedure started!), especially at Barts!

x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi mariemar

Welcome to the thread and we will all look forward to sharing your journey.

There are some amazing ladies on here and we have all had different journeys so I'm sure we can help support u along the way.

Wishing u lots of luck xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Welcome Mariemar - The girls on here r a great support, hope ur apt isnt 2far away x

Bambi - Af always plays up when ur waiting on it.. Hurry up AF x

Kaitlyn - Im doin a pill for three wks instead of buserelin n then onto stimms, we r gonne be so close..fx 4 us both, im getting well excited and nervous at the same time, how about u? x


----------



## JoJo7

Hi Mariemar, I am in the very early stages of the process too. Had our initial consultation in January after which I had all of my tests done and now we are discussing our ways forward as well as saving up the money that we will need as we have to go private coz my partner had a vasectomy which rules out any NHS treatment for us. I told the girls on here a few days ago that I was leaning more towards ICSI with egg sharing as opposed to a vasectomy reversal and hoping my partner will feel the same, I plan to have that conversation with him when we go away on holiday in a fortnights time 

I'm new to this Forum but everyone seems so lovely that I've found myself logging on every day even though I've nothing much to add myself as yet...hoping that will change soon enough though  

F xx


----------



## vickym1984

Marie-Are you doing egg sharing? You are still welcome to chat if not, but saw your sig mentioned going NGS at Barts so assumed it was a normal cycle? xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi all. I'm on holiday and not getting much signal! I've been reading when I can. Sarah, Kaitlyn, Hmd, seems things are really getting going for you! Bambi, hope your af comes soon & you'll be cycling with them too. 

Welcome to the new ladies, don't worry about being at different stages, we all are and we still chat a lot! We seem to be a general egg share thread now, rather than just initial consultations, the name is a bit misleading but all are welcome! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. 

I'm having a nice relaxed time away, but we are in a lovely little seaside resort and there's loads of fresh seafood stalls that I don't want to risk.   I know they say it is fine cooked but you don't know how well they're cooked so not taking the chance, and they're everywhere, crab sandwiches, pots of prawns, cockles... Missing it more than booze! I'm not really complaining, I know I'm lucky to be in this position, just begrudging the timing of it! 

Will be back in to natter properly in a few days.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - hope you're having a fabulous time away, bet the break is nice and helping you to relax in these early stages...


Just a thought for everybody and incy did mention that the name of this thread is now misleading.... Do u think I should change this to something more appropriate or do we keep the same??


----------



## kezza_1980

The nobody can shut us up thread lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

kezza I like it.... Tis deffo true xx


----------



## vickym1984

Haha, not sure.  but like Kezza's suggestion.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Girls.....

Not quite sure I'm being premature by posting this and I am probably tempting fate here but here goes....

I'm pregnant....  

As far as I knew, my period was due on Saturday based on my usual 26-28 day cycles.... I am now on day 33. Tested yesterday, more because I thought it would be negative and then followed by AF as normally happens but I got a blue cross on the clearblue test.

Kezza tried to make me test again last night  but I managed to resist until this morning and have done 2 more tests, clearblue digi said 1-2wks and first response had another pink line....

Early days and praying that this sticks,.. I'm in total shock... Never EVER had a positive test before....


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi *- OH MY GOD!!! That's amazing! Congratulations. What wonderful news.    

You hear so many stories of people falling pregnant naturally after failed or cancelled cycles - clearly the meds can have a positive effect on the body too!

I can't remember - have you had a period since your cancelled cycle? Or is this result of (potentially) multiple eggs being naturally released because you didn't have egg collection?

YAY


----------



## GemH

OH MY GOODNESS.. Ahhhhhhh bambi I am so so so so happy for u, this has brought tears to my eyes. What lovely news to log onto. So a natural bfp? Wow wow wow. Congratulations to u & Dh. Xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thank youuuuuu

Puglover - yeh I had a bleed after the failed cycle and then was due another period on Saturday 24th... Still nothing and this is day 33.

Slightly concerned about the low number on the digi test but I guess only time will tell if this sticks of not.xx

Gem- tell me about it.. I don't quite believe it just yet & nothing I can do... Docs can't do anything more than test. I will probs pay for private scan in 2/3 weeks to see if there is anything in there xx


----------



## Hmd1987

That's fantastic bambi!!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Thank u HMD


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi xxxxxx


----------



## JoJo7

Awwww Bambi what wonderful news  what better way to cheer up a crappy Wednesday at work!! Lol. Keeping everything crossed for you. Enjoy the wonderful feeling of your positive test and all the possibilities that lie ahead for you  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah you finally posted it yes   xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi that's amazing news!! 

I don't think your digi numbers are low, if you're only a few days late, what is it - 5 days? then the digi will only day 1-2 weeks, they stupidly don't work off the counting from last period method. So I'm 6 weeks today but a digi would only say about 3 weeks. 

You mustn't be far behind me!


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks vicky and fletcher 

Kezza - I know, I couldn't keep my mouth shut on this one.. Plus I've been so miserable, I think everybody would notice my big grin coming through the computer screen  xx

Incy - yeh I would imagine I'm just coming upto 4 weeks so would be 2/3 weeks behind u I guess. I'm 4 days late but to be honest I think I may have ovulated later than expected so I am not sure when AF was due. I did think it was due Saturday just gone


----------



## kezza_1980

Im glad bambi, and yed especially with them wishing your AF still so pleased for you xxx

I've been sent home got the worse headache ever been throwing up all day an nearly fainted


----------



## incywincy

That's not good Kezza, hope you feel better soon, have you not found any decent sickness remedies? I've not been puking but the nausea is increasing. Had it early today, then went on a ferry ride then to some really rank public toilets & was nearly heaving by that point! Ginger is working quite well so I managed to find a can of ginger beer to help settle it. 

The holiday is passing the time well until my scan, stops me dwelling on it all week.


----------



## kezza_1980

I've nit tried anything yet but will give the ginger beer a go,  I never had morning sickness with ash so its hitting me hard xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - I would imagine the boat ride wasn't the brightest idea right now... That makes me sick at the best of times 
We are driving down to France tomo so that should be interesting too.... 

It's our 4th wedding anniversary on Friday... Hopefully will still be grinning then too


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza... Was gonna message you... Hope you're feeling ok. Sounds like you've had a real tough day of it... How are work with u? Do they know you're pg?xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - Thats fantastic news hunny, the 1-2 on the digi is spot on hun   x


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi im still rough although sipped some ginger ale and it as settled my stomach a little currently got one of them cooling things you stick on, on my head xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Meant to add  work know so are being nice xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I bet that looks a picture kezza  good to hear work are being ok too. That must be a relief xx

Sarah - thank you...


----------



## JoJo7

Hi ladies, I decided to take the bull by the horns and broach the subject of egg sharing with my partner tonight when we were out walking the dogs. He wasn't overly keen. He said it is ultimately my decision but that if the situation was reversed and it was him having the option of donating his sperm to others for treatment then he doesn't think he could do it. The funny thing is that I didn't really realise how much I had my heart set on it till I knew there was the chance I couldn't do it. Kinda had to fight back a lump in my throat the rest of the way home  I know that he'd go along with it if its what I really want but I don't want him to just "go along with it", I want him to really be on board and okay with it all. I've left him with the idea in his head and I'll leave it a while to see what happens. Did any if you guys experience this from your partners? And do any of you ever feel a bit guilty for discussing things like this on here? I'm feeling a bit guilty just now :s

F xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi it probably  does lol xx


Fletcher I have not as my hubby donated as well, but dont feel guilty we all understand xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Fletcher* - sorry to hear you initial discussions didn't go as you'd hoped. However, don't lose hope. This will be the first time your partner will have really thought about this as a viable option (did he even know about egg sharing before you mentioned it? I know my husband didn't). I was very lucky that my husband was totally supportive of the idea and really liked the idea of being able to help another infertile couple (as well as the 'free' treatment of course!). I was surprised he was so OK with it really, but I guess he knew how devastated I was after the m/c in October and probably would have supported virtually any treatment suggestion I'd come up with. Give your partner a bit of time and encourage him to ask lots of questions about the process (if he's the sort of person to ask questions). Alternatively, give him some literature to read. I don't think it's uncommon for men to struggle with the idea of donating sperm more than women do about donating eggs (that's anecdotal based purely on various threads I've seen on this site). He shouldn't try to compare the two scenarios as you're not asking him to donate sperm. With any luck, once he's had some time to think about it he'll be more behind the idea. Just make sure he has all the facts about what is involved and stress that it's just a few eggs you'd be giving away, nothing more.

And to answer your other question, no way do I feel guilty for discussing stuff like this!!!  It's what the site is for! In real life there are very few people we'd be able to or want to discuss this sort of stuff with, and I think it's invaluable talking to others who've been through exactly what you're going through. Try not to feel guilty - hopefully posting here will help you get things straight in your head. xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

OMG BAMBI!!!       First time i've literally done a double take on here lol. Huge congrats! What an anniversary pressie  

Big hugs all


----------



## JoJo7

Thanks puglover  to be fair to him this is the first time he's probably ever heard of or had to think about egg sharing. He's kinda in the mindset that I'd have a dose of kids walking about out there that we'd not know anything about. I've filled him in on the legalities and the kinds of women/couples we'd be helping and ill just let that settle a while for him. Maybe if I contact my clinic they could send out some info that he could read? 
Unfortunately out treatment still wouldn't be cost free even with egg sharing, it's a greatly reduced cost but its still £1,100. Still a big difference from £4,500 though!! 

F xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

hello ladies,

hoping for some advice.

we had our consultation today for egg share, but they diagnosed from scan that i had many follicles and PCO (had 22 on one side and 14 on the other) with one dominant at 22mm (not sure what all this means, one of you knowledgeable ladies may be able to tell me) i am on clomid and its CD14 so that will have an effect said the sonographer, she seemed really positive but then we saw the consultant who said that due to my high AMH 67 and scan they would need to take my case to panel to see if i would be eligable as i will very likely produce a number of eggs and risk of OHSS and its whether they will take that risk.

is anyone similar to me with AMH or PCO? really worried that we now wont be accepted because of this xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Lulabelle* - my antral follicle count was 44 (24 on one ovary and 20 on the other). I have severe PCOS and a high AMH (although admittedly not as high as you) of 35.5. My clinic was very cautious with my dose of menopur - I was started on a very very low dose and this was adjusted frequently throughout stimming to ensure I didn't overstimulate. It ended up taking a bit longer because they took things slowly (I stimmed for 16 days in the end) but it was definitely the right approach. I ended up with 17 mature eggs and not a sniff of OHSS (and am now 15 weeks pregnant). Most clinics have a minimum AMH for egg share but not a maximum - the usual approach would be just to be extra careful with your dose of stimulation meds. Fingers crossed the panel agrees to accept you. I've never heard of anyone being turned because their AMH is too high. In general a high AMH is a good thing for egg sharing as it means more eggs (although obviously there is the increased risk of OHSS).

The dominant follicle you have is because you have taken clomid and are right around the point you are due to ovulate. A follicle any bigger than about 18mm is set to ovulate at any time. I would say you will probably ovulate tomorrow or the next day if you haven't already.


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi puglover thank you for your detailed post i understand more now than i did earlier, i think sometimes i get too nervous to ask questions at the time and then kick myself for it as its my body and i should just ask them.

wow i do have a high amh then oh dear, especially as i have never been diagnosed with PCO until my amh was done and then the scan today to confirm it so its all rather daunting and new to me but maybe an explanation as to why we have struggled to conceive our second child.

i see from you that both clomid and ivf has been succesful for you, so congratulations hopefully the same will happen to me. I really would love clomid to work but i am rather skeptical (hence why already looking at our next option in the egg share)

another quick question sorry - i have used cbfm for months prior to knowing about pcos, it usually showed i ovulated all be it at different times as i have very irregular cycles, would this be wrong as i have pcos and would clomid now make me ovulate?

thanks again for making me feel slightly better than i did xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Luckily we had broached a similar subject previously. We had three frozen embryo's from our NHS cycle that resulted in DD, and we discussed the possibility of donating them to another couple (unfortunately that clinic didn't offer this, so we donated them for research), so when egg sharing came up, it was just automatically assumed our course of action.  

We do actually now have 4 frosties at our current clinic which we are looking to donate to another couple x


----------



## bambibaby12

Fletcher - agree with what the others have said, men are strange creatures and they don't know change nor the unknown... Because he didn't know anything about it, he had probably assumed the worst and without the correct facts laid out you can understand someone's reservations... Even I was unsure before I researched It and understood it properly... 

Arm him with all the info BUT don't bombard him 

Wishing u lots of luck xx

Kaitlyn - awwh thank u sweetie... I'm so so speechless! Just gonna take each day as it comes...xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Lulabelle* - PCOS is funny in that in some cases women stop ovulating completely (like me), have irregular periods (like you) or have perfectly 'normal' regular periods. In the middle case (irregular periods) it's not uncommon for the body to gear up for ovulation several times before actually managing to ovulate. If these women are tracking their fertility signs they might have several patches of egg white cervical mucus for instance. This means that OPKs can be unreliable in some cases of PCOS as you could get several positive readings throughout a cycle before actually ovulating. I'd say in your case, based on what you've said, it was probably reliable - if you were finding that you got a period about 14 days after your positive reading on the fertility monitor, then it was probably giving you an accurate result. Clomid will simply make the ovulation more predictable so you can time sex accordingly and give yourself the best chance of getting pregnant.

Hope all that makes sense and wasn't too rambling!


----------



## Hmd1987

Finally!!! After 4 days of serious cramps AF has arrived! Never thought it was going to happen. Clinic will be shut now so will call in the morning but I expect to start on the injections tomorrow


----------



## kezza_1980

Woohoo HMD  well done xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news HMD x


----------



## Hmd1987

Starting stimms tomorrow yey!!

Just wondering though...anyone else that has taken norethisterone from cd18/19...when you have come on has it been like a full period? As I'm pretty light but it makes sense cos really I shouldn't have been on for another week atleast (if I didn't take the tablets)


----------



## Puglover1980

Great news *HMD*! How exciting. I look forward to following your cycle. Whenever I have taken norethisterone (lots of times) the bleed has never been like a full period, so I wouldn't worry too much. And like you say, you're having a bleed a week earlier than normal so your lining won't have been as thick.


----------



## Hmd1987

Phew! That's alright then


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-Haven't taken that, but when I had to take the normal pill at the start of my cycle my bleed was very light

How is everyone else?

Deb-Did you say you were being induced because of the Clexane? If so, have you been given a date yet? Can't believe you are 32 weeks already x

Afm-Feeling very excited at the moment, growth scan and consultant next Tuesday, last official day before maternity leave next Friday, and going to centre parcs a week Monday x

Due to Hannah being a 35 week'er , and a very quick birth (2 hrs from waters/90 min from first contraction), I am going to speak to the consultant next Tuesday about my concerns. I have worried about this one being born before lungs are matured (usually mature around 34-35 weeks) and me giving birth before any medics can get here. I want to ask about the possibility of having something called a fetal fibronectin test, which is a swab type thing to indicate if you are at high risk of going into labour within the following 2 weeks. I want to ask him when he thinks would be the best time to have it, and if it comes back as positive, whethere I would be able to have the steroids to mature babies lungs.

In other news, I had my last meeting before maternity with my biggest client (I am a book keeper). She runs a jewellery shop in London and when I got there I was pleasantly surprised to find she had given the girl that works in the store instructions to help me choose out a necklace as a maternity leave gift.


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - can't believe you finish for mat leave already... That's flown by!! Very very sweet for your client to have gotten you that necklace, it's lovely!! 
Wishing u lots of luck for the consultant appt, sounds very complicated and really hope this birth is less traumatic for you.xx

HMD - great news hunny!! Keeping everything crossed for you xx

How is everybody else at the moment??

It's our 4th wedding anniversary today, in Belgium at the moment and then heading to France shortly until Sunday. Weathers lovely and it's great to have a nice few relaxing days.  

Hope everybody is looking forward to the weekend xx


----------



## vickym1984

Happy anniversary Bambi. Meant to ask, are you going to book a private scan at 7/8 weeks? xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Vicky... Yeh I will do all being well. I've booked a docs appt for next week and I've emailed my ivf consultant to see what she thinks too, would rather go to them for a private scan if possible. I just haven't a clue really what dates I am, I think this can't have been a 28 day cycle as surely on Tuesday my clearblue would have said more than 1-2 wks? I'm going to so another one of those next week and see what it says... xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky your pregnancy as gone so quickly xx


Bambi enjoy your anniversary hun xx

I'm on way home from Blackpool should have been going Chester zoo but we changed our minds xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-On my OTD last time I was 4+2 and my digi said 1-2 . It means you are 3 or 4 weeks pregnant, which you were, you were about 4+3 (I think?) if you were on a normal 28 day cycle.  You could be a few days behind if you ovulated later though. The digi's are notoriously unreliable with the numbers, so that I personally wouldn't take any notice of.  Def get advice from your clinic, so excited for you though xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh that's made me feel better Vicky... Thank u. Yeh my consultant has said to have a scan in 2 wks so I will call them Monday to arrange. Will let you know once I have something booked in... Just hope I'm as lucky as all you ladies and go on to a healthy pregnancy xx

Kezza - how was Blackpool? Hope you've had a good day xx


----------



## kezza_1980

It was ok im so tired now though tea and early night on the cards for me xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Bambi - Hope u have a lovely time away, get some rest aswell x

Vicky - Thats so sweet of ur client n the necklace is beautiful, dont blame u 4 asking about test with ur concerns x

Hmd - Happy stimms day x

Kezza - Have nice cuppa n put ur feet up x


----------



## GemH

Evening all... Quick hello from me 

Congrats on starting stimms tomra Hmd, it will now fly by.

Vicky - not long until your scan, do you still get excited for them? Got my 20 week one on 12th Sept.

Kezza - hope you've had a nice day and sickness is keeping away.

Bambi - still can't believe your good news  shows miracles do happen to us sometimes. Can't wait to find out when your scan is.

Sarah - hope all is well with you hun, glad you have got dates for everything. 

Hey to everyone else.

Tmi but I'm suffering with trapped wind   lol, got awful belly ache. Heard my little bubba's hearts again this morn amazingggg I tell ya  hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Yup, still get excited about the scans, although it seems to have gone quick since my 20 week one x


----------



## kezza_1980

Sarah I did xx

Gem was a lovely day out lights get switched on tonight but couldn't stay as in work tomorrow morning :-(  were going to go up in 2 weeks  when I am off ......  must be great to have heard the heartbeats xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Well that's the first injection done...went pretty smoothly but then I went a little lightheaded after lol (bit overwhelming I guess). Fine now though....so another 3 injections and then got blood test on weds morning


----------



## kezza_1980

Will fly by now  HMD x


----------



## Hmd1987

Thank you


----------



## kezza_1980

Im going to sound really dumb but do I work my dates from period or egg collection if I use egg collection it means that my period was 8th july but it was the 10th so that pushes it as egg collection on 24th instead of 22nd im so confused xx


----------



## bambibaby12

The day of egg collection is technically the day of ovulation/conception so basing it on 28 day cycle, I always thought you would work back 2 weeks before ec day?? So 2 weeks after ec you would be 4wks pg?? Xx


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

I wonder if I might join you?  My history is in my sig.

Bambi - it's funny our stories are very similar and I think we met on another thread. I can't remember which one it was. 

I have had one beta test and have had another one today. Results on Monday. 

I think I will book an early scan for 2 weeks time all going well.

I will try and get up to date with everyone over time. 

Calm x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, EC is the equivalent of ovulation.  I couldn't use last period because my last period was 5 weeks prior to EC!  There's a great online calculator:  (it won't let me post the link, google 'my due date pregnology' and it'll come up) just select 'day of ovulation' but put in your EC instead and it'll give you dates, and pictures next to each week where if you click it takes you through to info about what's happening that week.  I did mine, then bookmarked the page so I don't have to enter the info in each time to check where I'm up to.  The one on this website is useful too, gives different bits of information.

HMD, yay for injections!  Like Kezza said, will fly by now, will be your EC before you know it!

Gem, sorry to hear about the wind, perhaps one of the little ones is lying funny on your intestines.  I thought of you when I was away, saw lots of dogs like yours, so cute!  Do you know how the pup is settling in at his new home?

Bambi, happy anniversary, whereabouts in Belguim did you go & where are you off to in France?  Enjoy your time away!

Vicky, congratulations on getting to maternity leave!  What a lovely necklace, a nice gift from your client. 

Kezza, I see morning sickness is kicking in a bit for you, not pleasant.  I'm lucky so far, just a bit of nausea and in afternoons/evenings.  Ginger beer is working a treat but worried about the amount of sugar in it!  Hope yours eases up.

Fletcher - I would give him time to mull it over.  I think at the end of the day, it is your genetic material that you're giving away and the main choice should be yours.  It will make no difference to your IVF except that you get less eggs at the end of it, but it's so much cheaper!  So it won't really affect him and personally I think it's primarily your choice to make, though I know in relationships you do sometimes have to persuade the other person into 'agreeing'.  Perhaps discuss how you'd feel if you needed donor eggs and how grateful you'd be for someone giving them to you & how you have the opportunity to do that for someone else?  Good luck with the persuasion. 

Lulabelle, sorry can't answer your questions but hi and welcome!

I know I have missed people out, I've only gone back as far as the posts at the bottom of this page!  Hope the rest of you are well, Kaitlyn & Sarah, things must be nearing for you now, exciting.

I am back from my holidays now as you can probably guess by the long catch up post, had a wonderful time, best UK based holiday I've had actually.  It was lovely in that we all enjoyed it, which can be difficult when you have teenagers along!  I did find it tiring and had to have some afternoon naps.  The drive home today was immense, bad traffic in places and all in all, with regular stops to stretch my legs, took 8 hours to do a journey that Google directions says should be 4.5.

Calmbaby - welcome and congratulations on your natural BFP.


----------



## kezza_1980

Just googled that one incy gives me my period being a day earlier guess thats better meaning I am due  the 15th April with that one   ah well midwife tomorrow I will just give her all the information xx
Glad you enjoyed your holiday I know what you mean about naps I am constantly needing them lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-what bmabi and Incy said re EC/due date etc

Incy-Glad you enjoyed your hol, when is scan date this week hun, is it Weds/Thursday? x


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, it's Tuesday.  Bit nervous for it, was dreaming about scans last night.

Kezza, hopefully the midwife will be able to help confirm a date for you.  As for naps, dread to think what I'll be like going back to school!  As long as I don't have any after school meetings I think I'll manage.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy will that be 7 weeks for you then? That's flown by already!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - DH and some mates have been doing motorbike track days so that's what we are here for, it's been such a laugh. All the wives are lovely so its been nice to chill and have lots of girly gossip. We stayed in Dinnant in Belgium and saint quentiin in France, both were then about half hr from the circuits we needed... 

Just getting the ferry now to head home.


----------



## incywincy

Almost, Wednesday will be 7 weeks!  It does feel like it's flown by in some ways, the holiday really helped that, but it does mean the new term has almost started too.  

I wasn't born to work for a living.    Need to try harder on the lottery.

How are you feeling bambi?  Your trip sounds lovely.  Probably just what you need to help keep your mind off things.  I know going away helped to stop me googling obsessively for a week.  Hope the ferry home is smooth.


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Glad you are enjoying yourself

Incy-Not surprised you are nervous, but you know we are all rooting for you hun xxx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Vicky, just going to potter and rest today, then get through INSET day tomorrow, so hopefully time won't drag.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I am sure all will be well hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - will be keeping everything crossed for you!! This IS your time  
Yeh it's been perfect getting away and acting normal infront of everybody.... Aside from me not drinking but nobody has asked questions tbh. 

Can't believe it's September... Where on earth has this year done? There will be Xmas decs soon in the shops   xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls, will just have to wait and see. I don't feel as attached this time round which is probably a good thing for now. 

This year hasn't always felt like it's flown but now we're in the home stretch it does! Starting school aside, I do like autumn and pre-christmas winter. I like the feeling of getting cosy & looking forward to the Christmas break.


----------



## Hmd1987

I was in mamas and papas the other day (naughty I know) and they had a table at the front with Xmas stuff on it.....think it was last week!


----------



## incywincy

Omg, that's ridiculous! Thought it was bad enough that they had the back to school stuff out before the schools even broke up this year.


----------



## Hmd1987

I'm all for maybe starting the Xmas shopping early just cos everybody's purse is tight, but starting Xmas decorations too soon takes some of the excitement out of the whole thing for kiddies


----------



## kezza_1980

incy can understand safe guarding yourself x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hi ladies, i hope you're all doing ok  

Just to let you know im pulling back from this thread. You've all been fantastic and a great support over the last year and couldn't have wished for a better bunch. I wish each and every one of you the best of luck with your treatments and pregnancys. 

Huge hugs to you all   

All the best 

Kait xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Hugs to you too kaitlyn 

Afm 2nd injection went a lot easier


----------



## bambibaby12

Kaitlyn - sorry to see you leave the thread, wishing u lots of luck xx

HMD - great news! Hope they keep going well. When's your first scan?xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Not sure, going for a blood test on weds and they said its to check levels of oestrogen? Then apparently when it gets to a certain level I will start on the injections to stop me ovulating (as well as keep on with the stims). Once I'm on both that's when they will do scans? Is that right?


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry to see you leave us kaitlyn good luck on your journey xx


----------



## incywincy

Kaitlyn, good luck with your treatment do pop back and let us know how you get on!

Kezza, two more posts and you'll have the same number of posts as your username! Er, I think my geek is showing there, sorry.  

HMD, not sure how short protocol works but sounds like it won't be long before you're scanned regularly.  Are you taking any time off during the 2ww?


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy 1 more post


----------



## Hmd1987

I'm working this week and then I'm off as I'm guessing EC might be the following weds, and then ET the mon if we make it to blast (correct me if I'm wrong), so I'm going to take the Monday and Tuesday off as well. Not enough holiday to take more than that...already having to make up the time so I can have it off


----------



## incywincy

Can't you take it off as sick?  If your sick policy will allow you I'd definitely consider it as you are having a medical operation, at least EC and a day or two after when you're sore and recovering.  I know you might want to protect your sick record too though.

Kezza- use it wisely!


----------



## kezza_1980

I think my one post should be on here  I'm at my booking in appointment in the morning got to be there at 8.45 no lie in for me also with nurse tuesday to have my anti bodies checked then scan Thursday its a busy week xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I was off work this last week for 3 days sick....my sick record is pretty bad but that's cos I'm struggling to get my ibs under control, just when I get nervous or worried it plays up. But my sister in law who suffers really bad from it said she had no problems when she was pregnant, so I'm hoping it might be the same for me


----------



## incywincy

I can see why you wouldn't want to use sick leave then. Have you looked into managing your ibs with the ec? I don't want to worry you just forewarn you, after my ec I had a terrible pains & it triggered of horrible shooting pain up my bum. It's something I get with period pain sometimes but I had loads after ec. Just perhaps check out what you take to control it (if anything) and make sure you've got something on hand that's safe after ec. 

Kezza, a busy week! Hoe your booking in appt goes well. I haven't registered with my midwife yet, will see how Tuesday goes, will be down there in the afternoon if all is well.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy   I didn't register till after my first scan thought I would be tempting fate if I did


----------



## GemH

Morning girls. Omg it's my 1st day back to work after a week off.. I can't handle these early mornings lol.

Incy yeah I saw the puppy last week  his gone to my sisters other halfs mum & dad. So I know his being well looked after and settling in lovely. I still miss him but glad I haven't got to keep cleaning wee all over the house up  

Hope everyone are well... Enjoy your Mondays. I've decided to take my last 2 annual leave the end of November & start maternity beginning December. That means il be leaving on 15th November & my birthday is the 18th and we're gonna go away for afew days just us 2 as it will prob be out last time. 

Is it bad I'm counting down the days to leave work? Lol. Xxx


----------



## sarahj19811

Gem - I did the same with ds, had it all calendar/diary marked n kept thinking so many days 2 go lol x

Incy - Glad u had a decent break, i think after everything lately u needed it, have u booked a scan? x

Kaitlyn - Sorry 2 c u go, hope everythings ok and good luck x Booo my cycle buddies goin  

AFM the nerves have seriously started kicking in now n omg am i pooping it lol..im on the countdown now.

Changing the subject, its our wedding anniversary on wednesday n still aint got dh nowt, i aint gotta clue what 2 get n he said he doesnt need anything, he aint a material or possession person so im really struggling, any ideas? xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Join the club lol I'm pooping my pants too!


----------



## incywincy

Haha, Gem, I remember the wee cleaning stage well!  Not long til you leave really - when is your twin due date?  I don't think it's bad you're counting down the days, I think everyone does that.

HMD & Sarah, don't be scared, it'll all be okay!

Sarah, could you treat him to some sort of nice day out doing something special?  I'm terrible at gift ideas.  We don't do anniversary gifts we just celebrate together with a nice meal or night out.  For this birthday, DW sent me her Amazon wishlist, made things so much easier!

I'm feeling rather flat about tomorrow's scan, kind of just want it over and done with.  It doesn't seem real somehow, like I keep forgetting I'm meant to be pregnant. I got a lovely strong line on a cheap HPT yesterday and I looked at it like it was nothing.  Hoping that the scan goes well tomorrow and I can start feeling something positive about this pregnancy.


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck again for tomorrow Incy, will be keeping an eye out for your news xx


----------



## Hmd1987

ooo good luck tomorrow!!! i shall keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## incywincy

Thank you both, my scan isn't until lunch time and I won't be able to post straight after, so might be nearer tea time before I do.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - I totally understand. I will be thinking of you at lunchtime and look forward to your post.  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I can understand how your feeling I can't wait to see your update xx


----------



## GemH

They haven't gave me twin due date  apparently they still go by the singleton due date though I'll never reach it.

Lots of luck for tomorrow, I'll be checking all afternoon for your update. Everything crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - wishing u lots of luck for tomorrow, I can't imagine how nervous you're feeling. Will be thinking of you 

I've got my scan booked for next Thursday. They are going off my last period for now so I'm 5+2 today... A long way to go yet I know.... Fingers crossed all will be ok.xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh bambi that will fly hun xx

My midwife as give me the 14th April xx


----------



## GemH

Sept 12th bambi? That's my scan day too  

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news about your EDD kezza xx

Gem - yeh, 12th sept. they wanted to get me as close to 7wks as possible just incase I did ovulate late/late implantation and I'm not that far on to see heartbeat. How many weeks will u be next Thursday then? Do you have more scans with twins?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

THANKS BAMBI XX


----------



## GemH

Aww fingers crossed u will see a lovely little heartbeat then. I was just over 7 weeks with my early scan. Can't wait to hear your update next week. I know your prob nervous but I'm sure everything will be ok,   it's a sticky sticky bean 

I'll be 19+4 next week at scan so I'll be able to hopefully find out the sexes if they are behaving. Then I have to have scans at 26,30,34 & 38 if I make it that far xxx


----------



## GemH

I think once we all have our babies we need to all meet up 1 day. It would be lovely to actually meet u all in person xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh Gem that has really flown. Will be thinking of you next week.

Hope you they are both behaving next week so u can see the sexes... Have u any inklings so far?

It would be lovely to meet up with you all. Be so weird after chatting here for so long. Great idea  xx


----------



## GemH

I know, it has really flown by. People keep saying a boy & girl, secretly I'd love 1 of each but either way I'm happy. I reckon 2 boys though lol. Don't know why, u watch will end up being 2 girls ha ha.

How is your Dh with your lovely natural bfp? Was he shocked?

Yeah would be nice wouldn't it. Be strange as its been nearly a year we've all got to know each other. 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck incy again got everything crossed for you xxx

Girls think it would be a great idea to arrange something to meet I'm up north though so not sure how we would work it xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - look forward go hearing how you get on today xx

Gem - DH was as shocked as me and he is just starting to allow himself to get excited but think we are both just airing on the side of caution. Still such early days... One of each would be perfect. Fingers crossed for u xx

Kezza - incy is in mcr too isn't she? We could always meet half way..? Either way I'm easy, happy to travel. Would love to see u all xx

Had my gp appt today, they've booked me in already for midwife, sounds like it gets very busy. Booked for 1st October when I will be 10 wks.... Just counting down the days now until scan next Thursday    xx

Ps - couldn't resist getting me a ticker.... Waited for ages to do that  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah I don't mind travelling, I share a car with my mum but sure she would allow me to have it I need a ticker maybe get one Thursday after scan xx


----------



## incywincy

One little heartbeat! 

I think I cried more than my last scan!


----------



## bambibaby12

Yipeeeeeeee incy!!! Fantastic news   I'm not surprised u cried bless you!! Congratulations to you and DW xx

Kezza - get that ticker done... Think positive  xx


----------



## GemH

Ohhhh yayyyy Incy lovely lovely lovely news. So happy for u both xxx

How do you get a ticker? Lol I don't even no how to do it.

Yayy again Incy  xxxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Awwww incy that is absolutely fantastic!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - the instructions are on this link... Tool me ages this morning to do it, I'm so numb  xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223305.0


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I am so happy for you hun xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - WOOHOO.  I am so happy for you. That first scan is so nerve-wracking after a loss isn't it? xx


----------



## sarahj19811

Incy - Great news on ur scan hunny, dont blame u havin a good cry, its an emotional moment x


----------



## vickym1984

Brilliant news Incy!!!

Had my 28 week growth scan today and all ok, also had consultant this afternoon which was fine, scan and apt again in 4 weeks time x


----------



## GemH

Great news Vicky. Glad everything is looking well xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Perfect news Vicky. Glad all is going well.  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Brilliant news vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, glad everything is looking good. 

Bambi did I see that you've booked your scan? Hope time passes quickly for that! 

Thanks everyone, I was quite nervous today and my heart was in my mouth as she started the scan. Before she'd even stopped moving the probe I'd spotted a sac worth something in it but it took a minute to see the heartbeat. It was the same sonographer as last time so she kept going back to the sac to show me again! Got a nice little pic, can't tell which end is which, just the heart and the yolk sac. Got another scan in just over two weeks. 

I might put a ticker on if you all are!


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh incy, join the ticker club 

That's amazing about the scan, I think I will be feeling exactly the same way as you... I will be feeling sick and all sorts I would imagine. Congrats again!!

Yup, you read right, my scan is next Thursday when I will be 6+6 but I think I might be a little less than that so every day counts I guess at these early stages. Is your next scan with your clinc again?


----------



## incywincy

I'm 6+6 today too! You'll feel so much better after the scan, it is such a relief. 

Yes, my next scan is with my clinic again, we get 2.I'll be exactly 9 weeks for that one. 

Wanted to book in with the midwife today but had to take some stroppy teenagers for some last minute uniform stuff, so will call in tomorrow.


----------



## bambibaby12

How weird is that incy, I am only about 9 days behind you... Fingers crossed my little grain of rice sticks 

I saw my GP today and he told me to book in with midwife for when I'm 10 wks so that appt is booked for 1st October. 9 days before my birthday, would be an amazing birthday present this year if all goes well


----------



## incywincy

I think Kezza is about 9 days ahead of me! To think you initially thought you'd be with Kezza, then with Sarah & HMD and now you're back with Kezza and me! 

I feel a bit too excited now, have to keep reminding myself that I've got to get to 12 weeks yet!


----------



## bambibaby12

I know, that's what I keep thinking... Can't believe it! Guessing you are an April edd though? Mine will be May.

You are going to be fine and will soon be looking back on that 12 wk scan and smiling 


Vicky, gem, puglover ... Quick question for you ladies that are far along... Does the knicker watching ever stop??  I'm a nightmare at the moment....xx


----------



## incywincy

Yes I'm 23rd April, are you the very beginning of may? 

I'm not too bad on the knicker watching front, but I'm on tons of cyclogest so I don't expect bleeding to start really. This morning I did worry as a kind of heavy period feeling happened, but when I checked it was loads of the pessary stuff passing out! Sorry for tmi, hah!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I am 8 week&1day today my EDD is 14th april xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-No, you stop knicker watching for blood for a few short days before you then get paranoid and start knicker watching for fluid/waters lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - yeh, mine is 3rd may at the moment. Glad it's not just me constantly checking

Vicky - oh..... Now that would really freak me out


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi think were all gonna be knicker checkers till we give birth xx


----------



## bambibaby12

completely agree kezza!


----------



## kezza_1980

I hold my breath every time I lower my kecks


----------



## bambibaby12

wish there was a like button for that last commend xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol


----------



## incywincy

So going off dates so far, Kezza is 9 days ahead of me and I'm 9 days ahead of Bambi, how weird!

Also, my due date fits in with the step kids' birthdays - on is in Feb then 3 weeks later it's another, then 3 weeks later the other one, then I'm due just over 3 weeks after that!


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh well incy it all looks good  I went over with Ashley so we shall see


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, the babies will decide when they want to come I guess, demanding little things.

I am going to have to start preparing my dog.  How do you prepare a clingy, humanised, cuddly baby of a dog for being usurped by a real baby?


----------



## kezza_1980

I dont think you can incy  ....... even my Ash is clingy to me since I have been pregnant


----------



## incywincy

I was going to say at least you have the power of communication with him, but he's a teenage boy, we know that skill disappears in them!    He's probably getting in his last moments of only child time while he can.


----------



## kezza_1980

He was like this when  my nephew first came he will be fine xx


----------



## incywincy

Just make a fuss of the big brother thing!

I've got a chick ticker for my Easter chick!


----------



## kezza_1980

I can't do it on my phone


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy & kezza - that's exactly what we've said... My little dog is like my baby and he's always snuggled with me on the sofa. DH calls him my shadow, he even follows me when I go to the loo 
Picking him up later from the kennels, missed him loads but might need to start treating him less like a baby for his own sake


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy. I see u got yourself a ticker  love the little chicks


----------



## GemH

As vicky said I don't think it stops completely... Tmi but now I sometimes feel wet down there lol & think omg but it's just that.. Wetness yukky lol.

So happy for you all girls. 

I'm gonna try do a ticker when I go on laptop as I usually come on here on my phone.

Have a lovely day all xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I guess u never stop worrying. There will always be something to worry about I guess... 

Hope everybody has a good day, I've got a really busy one today, all over the place with work, Northampton, Leicester then Worcester then I've got to pick my dog up from Silverstone then I'm driving up to Manchester tonight  I'm gonna be cream crackered


----------



## GemH

I've just tried doing 1 on my phone. Which part do u add it into on your profile? Sounding blonde now lol


----------



## bambibaby12

You add the code to the bottom of your signature. I did it on my iPad so you should be ok, you just need to copy the code, should start with "img" xx


----------



## GemH

I'm on an iPhone so should work if u did with iPad. I'll have another go. Thanku x


----------



## incywincy

Gem, it's got to be the bb code or pseudo code one. Just pop it under your other sig stuff. I think it counts as 1 line of sig so the rest of your sig can only be 4 lines long. 

Bambi, good job I got the chicks, as my other choice looked the same as yours! Enjoy seeing your doggie, I miss mine just when I'm at work, haven't kennelled her yet though. I'm going to have to stop babying mine too I suppose, but I enjoy fluffy cuddles so much! 

Going to work is so much easier today knowing there's a heartbeat in there. So weird to think there's another heart beating inside me. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## bambibaby12

Your sig can be 10 lines long so you shouldn't have any problems. 

Incy - I know I can't wait for cuddles tonight, will be just me and the dog tonight, can't wait. Much better than DH cuddles 
Have a fab day in work safe in the knowledge that the little heart is beating away xx


----------



## GemH

I can't do it lol.

It just comes up with a website when I paste. I've got all these





As u can tell I'm not very bright lol xx


----------



## GemH

Ahh it's come up on there lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol gem them last 3 posts made me giggle xx


----------



## GemH

Lol on mine it just said loads of letters & numbers when I typed then when it posted it came up. Made me look stupid   I say made me look lol I actually am hahaha  

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

No Gem you just have twin  baby brain lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

gem your posts were so funny lol.... Bless you. Seems u managed it.  

Cmon kezza, your turn now  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Tomorrow after scan its just me but ive convinced myself something is wrong my symptoms are hardly there


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh kezza   don't be silly... That's just your mind playing with ya.
My best friend didn't get any symptoms at all, aside from a bit of bloating and sore boobs in first few weeks, that was it. Shes now 35 weeks xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Its my own fault googling im such a


----------



## GemH

thanks girls.

I didn't get nothing at all until about 10 weeks when I started to feel sick & I'm carrying 2. I know it doesn't stop u worrying nothing does but honestly your be fine chick xxx

Guess wot I felt this morn on way to work in car? A kick, oh my god I got so excited. Felt more of a fluttery feeling but def something I haven't felt before, so I'm hoping its one of them showing me their getting stronger  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Gem, ive had symptoms been sick sore boobs but all fading I can actually prod my boob now 
That must have been an amazing moment for you hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow Gem- how exciting. They are deffo letting u know they are there xx

Kezza, it is so hard but try and not worry.... You're going to be fine xx


----------



## vickym1984

Try not to worry kezza, symptomns can go up and down, but can understand the anxiety, are you 8 weeks now? x


----------



## vickym1984

Oh, just saw your post Gem, fab news.  You will get used to being booted about soon x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky yes I was 8 week monday xx


----------



## Hmd1987

just done my first cetrotide injection (the one to stop me ovulating naturally) and within about 30 seconds the area around the injection mark has gone red and itchy? i've googled it and it seems a common side effect, but just wondering if anyone on here has experienced similar?


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - yeh it's very common, mine were always itching afterwards so don't worry chuck. How are u getting on?xx


----------



## Hmd1987

not too bad - the itching is driving me insane though lol

5 injections in, in a way starting to get fed up of them but fortunately they dont particularly hurt. Back at the clinic on sat morning for blood test and scan, so hopefully they can tell me when EC is likely to be. Hoping it is weds at the latest (they only do the ec on mon, weds and fri) purely cos of the days i have booked off at work

how are you getting on?


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh, I can't believe how quickly that has come around. This time next week you could be done and dusted!! Keeping everything crossed for Saturday chic 

I'm ok, just plodding along taking each day at a time  xx


----------



## GemH

Completely normal Hmd. Mine used to swell up and be really itchy, sometimes I was lucky to get it in the right place & it was ok but it wasn't likely lol. Xx


----------



## incywincy

I didn't have cerotide but if I did my injections too quickly they itched, so I'd plunge the liquid in slowly.  Perhaps try an ice cube too, taht might soothe it?  Can't believe you're nearly at EC, exciting!

I felt really off today, not so much sick, had slight bouts of nausea but just generally blah.  And exhausted, work is dragging as I don't have my pupils yet so I'm doing prep work with spreadsheets and boring crap which makes the time pass even slower!  The headteacher came into my office twice today and laughed and chatted with everyone else in there and blanked me.  Although that seems personal, I'm not taking it personally because she does it to everyone when they pee her off, but it's so damn unprofessional to blank your staff members when they annoy you!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd as incy said when I injected fast it itched xx

Well I'm off to bed gonna try to sleep up early for scan xx


----------



## incywincy

Good luck for it! Let us know how you get on, wonder how much different it looks now!


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - wishing u lots of luck for your scan tomo chic. Can't wait to hear how u get on xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck for scan today kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck for today


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks HMD xx


----------



## GemH

Lots of luck Kezza xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls scan went well baby is measuring 19mm just over 8week heart beat strong we seen a little arms and legs also seen 1 ear she put it 3d aswell was amazing xxx  Peter got a video as it as moving legs an arms xx


----------



## incywincy

That's amazing! Great that you can see it moving so early! Does it make you feel more relaxed about it now?


----------



## kezza_1980

A little incy I need to relax and enjoy this now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yes you do!! No more negative thoughts missy xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I won't bambi xx


----------



## incywincy

Yes definitely relax!

I've just booked in with my midwife, they said it could be a couple of weeks before I hear from them.  Hopefully it's sooner as I don't want a late appointment and therefore a late 12 week scan.

I am worn out today, think I'll have to get an early night.  I haven't done much, just getting that heavy tired feeling.  Waking up extra early to do pessary then lie down isn't helping either.


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm having ny main booking in appointment next Thursday xx


----------



## vickym1984

Brilliant news Kezza.  Sorry I haven't been on here before, for some reason FF was down for me for the whole of this afternoon!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky I have been having the same problem xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yup mine has been down too  

Kezza- my scan is next Thursday too and gem has one then too. Pls keep   my little poppy seed is enjoying itself  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Am away at centre parcs next week mon-fri but will be thinking about you Bambi (and Gem too)


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh thank you Vicky...  

Hope you have a fabulous time! Perfect for a relaxing getaway before your little boy arrives xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, here's something to ease your mind: I just read the stats on miscarriage and once a heartbeat had been detected, the risk at 9 weeks decreases to the same as in trimester 2,which is 0.5%. Even at 8 weeks it's only about 3%.


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh incy that's amazing to know.... Pls pls let me get to that stage!!

How are you today? Is that you done now at the clinic? Will everything else be with your gp?


----------



## incywincy

I've got another scan at 9 weeks then I'm discharged. But I'm booking in with the midwife nowto get in on time. 

Not long until yours now!


----------



## kezza_1980

Roll on Monday when I am 9 weeks but seriously thanks for that incy xx

Bambi  your scan will be just fine xx

Gem bet you can't wait to see the twins again xxx

Vicky enjoy your little break away hun xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls I took the plunge and emailed about recipient unfortunately she had a BFN, however she does have frosties  so fingers crossed for her next attempt   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry to hear about your recipients BFN but glad they got frosties out of it.  Once little man has been born, and we update our clinic on it, I will ask for an appointment for us to sort out handing over our frosties for embryo adoption (some people use instead of double donor), hubby needs his bloods doing and joint counselling again for it x


----------



## kezza_1980

I didn't realise you could do that Vicky, sounds like a great idea


----------



## mle83

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining on here. I have my first consultation for egg sharing at Herts & Essex next week and I was just wondering what to expect. 
I am so excited to be doing this especially after reading about all your BFP's


----------



## Hmd1987

Welcome mle  

Afm my lower stomach is feeling quite tender today, would really quite like EC sooner rather than later. Should find out when though in the morning


----------



## vickym1984

Hi mle   .  Glad you have got your apt through for them.  My initial consult there was a few hours, saw egg share nurse, had a chat, got bloods done etc, hubby did his sample (which they get results of very quick whilst you are there) and then saw consultant.  Have you been given the details to book your counselling in as well?  Assuming its still the same lady, it's in a completely different place to the clinic, so a bit of a pain, and you have to book it with her directly.

HMD-Good luck for follie scan in the morning xx


----------



## mle83

Hey Vicky, I am glad the appointment has come through, feels like I have been waiting forever. They haven't mentioned the counselling yet, they will probably discuss this at the consult. I didn't realise the counsellor was at a different location, I just assumed it would be done at the clinic. I know the consult should last an hour to an hour and  a half and they will do the bloods, fingers crossed they come back ok.
I hope you enjoy your break at centre parcs 

HMd, I hope your scan goes well for you


----------



## incywincy

Hi mle, congratulations on getting the first appointment through!  If you're at the same clinic as Vicky you shouldn't have too long a wait for things to start happening, she was the first of all of us to get going with treatment.

HMD, good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope they can get EC booked in.  It does get uncomfortable towards the end as you start being very aware of where your ovaries are!

Kezza sorry to hear about the recipient's BFN, hopefully she'll have success with the frosties.

Vicky, do you have many frosties?  I enquired about frostie donation but because I only have one it's likely no-one will want it, so if I don't need it I'm going to donate it to research - after all, it was research which got us IVF in the first place!  And I'd rather have it doing something useful than just being destroyed.

Hi to everyone else!  Enjoy the weekend!

AFM, I'm exhausted.  I was exhausted when I woke up, have dragged myself around work as if someone tied bricks to me.  I walked down a corridor and a pupil told me it looked like I've just run the length of the school, I looked that wiped out.  And I am starving but can't eat big quantities at once.  I still have nausea but that doesn't stop me being ravenous.  According to my week trackers this is the week embie has a growth spurt so perhaps it's draining my energy.  I'm so glad it's the weekend and I can lie down.  It's hard feeling bad at work because no-one knows so I can't just whinge about it.  Though we do have all the family around tonight so will have to try to look lively.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls

Wow I think I've done too much today... I'm absolutely exhausted. Just feel like I could crawl into bed. Doesn't help that my sleep is suffering too, been up since 3:30 this morning. Woke needing a wee and then couldn't get back to sleep  
Busy day with work too and just feel that I'm rushing around everywhere at the moment, feeling quite scared that I could have done some harm today. Feels my body is screaming at me to chill out.

Incy - sounds like you're exactly the same. It's so so hard in these early stages when u feel like that but to the outside world u look normal. Just have to grin and bear it I guess?? Have u told work yet? 

Mle - hello and welcome to the thread, wishing u lots of luck for ur journey and hope we can help support you along the way xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey incy  hope so too its kind of deflated me if I am honest feel like I have let her down just hope one of her  frosties work xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza try not to feel like that, there's more than just the egg involved - the sperm, how she responds to transfer is all a part of it and sometimes it really is just one of those things.  Am sure she will have success eventually with FET.  At least now she's got frosties she's got a few cheaper treatments ahead.

Bambi, it's awful isn't it.  Not just the feeling but the not being able to tell people.  I haven't told work and even though I said I'd tell my head after all, I've changed my mind again.  Someone who blanks me for taking time off for a miscarriage is not going to find out before my mother.  If I find I have to tell work before I'm ready, I'll phone my mum first anyway.  I'm thinking now of phoning her after my 9 week scan, then I can start telling other people.  Hope you get plenty of rest this weekend


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy your right I think I am just having a hormonal down day crying at the slightest thing


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh Kezza, don't be sad.... Think of your little grape inside you  
I checked out the size of our little beans on this website and its amazing how much they grow week to week.
Mine = blueberry
Incy = raspberry
Kezza = grape
Gem = 2 x mangos
Vicky = papaya 
Puglover , I couldn't remember how many weeks you are but think your BFP was after gem so think yours would be an orange or a dragon fruit 

Gosh, my Friday nights are rock n roll now


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi that's just brought a smile to my face ty xx


----------



## vickym1984

mle-Yes, unless its changed, my counselling took my in South woodford (just inside the north circular in London) . Awkward, but they didn't have anyone who worked on site, you never know, it may have changed though

Incy-I have 4 frosties, so hopefully they will be interested. Feel a bit bad about it, but I know we will never use them, so why not let another couple get a chance, plus I think its a lot cheaper option for them than double donor x

Kezza-I can understand, as I mentioned before, my recipient miscarried and I felt similar when I found out.  Yours has the frosties though, so that's good x

Bambi-You won't have done any damage, but make sure you rest up this weekend to keep your health up for you x

Officially on maternity leave now


----------



## vickym1984

p.s. those fruit things are funny, the one I use says mines an eggplant this week lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza    

Vicky - jealous of your mat leave starting. It's gonna fly by now until your due date xx


----------



## incywincy

I read of someone who used a fruit ticker and every week she tried to eat the relevant fruit!

Congrats on maternity leave Vicky! I agree that it's better to have the embryos used in some way, seems a waste to not. 

Kezza, days like that are horrible. I haven't been too hormonal so far which is great. Already skipped two months of pmt!


----------



## Puglover1980

Haha thanks *Bambi*! I'm nearly 17 weeks and my app currently says turnip!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh puglover... I think I prefer the fruit names 

How are you feeling anyway??x

Has anybody else sneezed and almost doubled over in agony? I dread sneezing now cos it hurts that much xx


----------



## incywincy

That happened to me in the very early stages Bambi, strangely it seems to have stopped now. It must be to do with initial stretching. I found it best to bend forward a bit first, or if in bed, lift my knees up. 

We had dw's family over last night and I fell asleep the couch at 11pm. Got up nice and early though! Going to enjoy the rest this weekend. 

Hmd hope scan goes well!


----------



## Hmd1987

Scan went well thankyou  think about 8 follies on my left and she could see 12 on my right (averaging between 10 and 14)

Back Monday morning for another scan and blood test. Think EC will be weds but at latest Friday

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## GemH

Aw bambi, so I have 2 mango's on board at the mo  about the sneezing thing, I have to hold my belly everytime & kind of bend down cause it pulls. It's happened right from the start so I think it's normal so try not to worry.

Ahh lovely that you started maternity leave vicky.. I can't wait to start mine... Think I'll start when your be due. When's your due date again? 

Morning to everyone else. Have lovely weekends. We are going to view a couple of houses today as we are thinking of moving ( i know crazy with twins on the way ) but we shall see. Speak soon girlies xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy and gem - that's good to know, glad it's not just me. Figured it would be normal but worried about dislodging the little blueberry 

Gem - hope the house hunting goes well, we ideally will be moving next spring too, just a few things to finish on the house before we can put it on the market. Do u think u would be able to complete before edd? Can't imagine moving with 2 once they are born.. Have a great day xx

HMD - fab news about the scan. Sounds like those follies are growing nicely. Keeping everything crossed u get to ec by the end of next week. How are u feeling now on stimms? Think the second week is when it all starts to feel a little uncomfortable xx

Kezza - how are u today?? Hope you've turned that grown upside down my lovely xx


----------



## vickym1984

Great news HMD, hope these follies keep growing nicely for you x

Gem-Due date is 27th November , is flying by already x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd great news on scan xx

Bambi I feel a little better I've not got in work though, think its hormones but was upset over recipient and what happened to Gemma on ******** hurt me ..... sun is out so I am smiling xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know kezza, that was a real shock wasn't it. It really is a cruel cruel journey.


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes very much so    xx


----------



## incywincy

What happened? I am nosey! 

Hmd, glad that the scan went well, that sounds like a lovely number of follicles. Take it easy over the weekend, relax and focus on growing them! 

Ugh, moving house! You girls are brave. We moved into our forever house last year, won't budge out of here until is time for a granny flat. Hope you both get it done before the babies arrive. 

So much for me getting up nice and early, I've had a long morning nap. Am starving now, off for bacon butties.


----------



## vickym1984

I am nosey too.....


----------



## kezza_1980

Well she got her bfp but then had bleed was admitted into hospital they thought she was maybe having an ectopic turns out all was ok had her 6 week scan all fine she finally started relaxing had her scan yesterday and baby stop growing at 7 week  she was only 3 days ahead of me xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - let's go with dragon fruit then! I'm doing good thanks. Starving all the time! I had that sneezing thing too quite early on - I had to hold on to my tummy. So weird.

*Kezza* - how terribly sad 

*Vicky* - congrats on the start of maternity leave. I am working until I am 38 weeks, which is what I did last time. Hopefully I'll be able to start doing the odd day from home here and there quite soon as I'm already finding the commute tough. I'd forgotten how reluctant people are to give up their seat for a pregnant lady. Everyone seems to get narcolepsy as soon as I get on!

Hope you're all having lovely weekends. x


----------



## incywincy

That's really sad Kezza, horrible when it happens later on. 

Puglover it's shady the way they do that! I'm wondering how long I'll be able to drive for. One of the pregnant ladies at work is getting lifts off her husband now she's big but that wouldn't be an option for me. 

A dragon fruit looks prickly to carry, think I'd stick with the turnip!


----------



## kezza_1980

Well I'm watching my bloody grape don't burst lol cx


----------



## kezza_1980

I've booked a private scan for when I'm 10 weeks can't wait for the 12 week one xx


----------



## bambibaby12

incy that made me laugh about the prickley dragon fruit  and that word "shady" not heard that in years 

Kezza - yeh I don't blame you, think I will be having scans every week as reassurance, still doesnt feel real at all to me. Gues what, that friend I met for lunch today, told me she's pregnant too, so that's my bridal party all pregnant in the same year. None of us would have guessed this 12 mths ago 

Puglover - that sneezing thing seems very common. Yeh I can't imagine how u are at your stage cos I'm hungry all the time even now. I'm deffo gonna be a huge pregnant person. It's so hard to avoid the food too. Hope u have a good wknd too xx

I'm actually looking forward to a weekend of doing zilch now. Got to drive back down south tomo but that's about it. So so tired it's untrue xx


----------



## incywincy

I think 'shady' is a scouse word, so it's quite common in the surrounding area!  They also say someone is a 'total shade' which amuses me, I'm not from round here so the different dialect can be amusing.

Isn't that lovely about your bridal party?  Your little one will have lots of friends to play with!  DW was talking about having bouncy castle birthday parties and I said how she'd never have a birthday party in our house for her own kids and she said well, it can be family only.  But her kids had the 3 of each other and a raft of cousins.  There's no-one else in the family or my frieneds having babies now so mine is going to be alone- will have to make the effort to meet other mums in the area and get it socialised.  I go on about wanting a little nerdy bookworm but I don't want it to be completely anti-social!


----------



## bambibaby12

incy, you're on form today  "nerdy bookworm" you will be fine, you will get to know lots of mums soon enough. That's what I'm like down south, (I'm from mcr originally and so all my best friends are up in mcr inc the ones that are pg now), so down south I only have a few friends that I've known for a couple of years so I deffo need to get out and about and meet some more people with little ones.

Where are u from originally?


----------



## incywincy

I'm from the north east, all my old friends are up there too and uni friends are scattered. I'll have to find some sort of mums group to join. Someone suggested that, is it NCT? Where you pay to join and get out with other women of your due date? But I've heard mixed reviews and you can get a great bunch or an awful bunch of women. Perhaps antenatal classes will help. 

I wasn't joking about a nerdy bookworm! I want a brainy little geek, going to teach it to read ASAP. 

You'll probably do a lot of trips up north once it's born, having extended playdates with your old friends. I don't mind being down here except for my mum. I'm an only child & was always close to her and thought she'd be closely involved with my children but that won't happen with the distance.


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi, didn't see your question re the sneezing. It's to do with round ligament pain. Some people don't get it till later, but I got it before BFP this time!  Careful getting out of bed too as getting up too quick in the wrong position can also hurt like hell from that


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy*, I'm sure I drove right up until the end with my last pregnancy. There's no reason why you can't, just make sure the belt is under your bump (once you have one!). I guess you carry on as long as you feel comfortable doing it. For what it's worth I was glad we did NCT classes but you're right - a lot depends on the other couples and the person doing the classes. I think we've got a bookworm on our hands, which I'm over the moon about. She's 25-months and never goes anywhere without a book!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I found a good place not far up near st Helens they only charge 40 for early reassurance scan and even with petrol works out cheaper than local ones xx


Incy as pug lover said its individual choice check with insurance but they mainly sau as long as doctor gives you thumbs up its fine ..... I read on net of women driving there self to hospital in labour sod that xc


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - yeh the NCT classes have mixed reviews but think I will do them, just purely for routine too and to get confidence going out and about. I'm sure your LO will be fantastic. Reading is the best way to interact with your kids. I can't wait either to get in the kiddy section of the book stores 

Puglover - that's great news about your little girl. I used to love reading when I was a kid too and really hope mine is the same. 

Vicky - yeh I noticed that too, tend to roll onto my side & legs out now. Managed to sneeze earlier using incys tip off pulling knees into chest which worked a treat  I've never sneezed as much in all my life these past few weeks, not sure if its a coincidence?

Kezza - that's an amazing price.! Can you message me the details? I might get in there if I am up this way. Mind u that's all saying all goes ok for me next Thursday. I'm stating to get nervous now xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Course I will I emailed them cause on there website it is all about packages but Monday to friday early reassurance are 40 and sat and Sunday are 50  will message you now xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, reading is great. After all the literacy catch up work I've done, there's no way I'm not teaching my child to read! And I'm going to make it fun. I'm not going to be pushy in other ways but the reading thing is so important to me.

As for driving, not in labour, bloody hell! 

I meant to link this the other day: http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php it's great, gives you dates of key developments. Bambi, I think you would put in two weeks after af, but check the due date it gives you and alter it to match what you think you are at the moment and it should work out. Mine starts getting brain waves in 10 days!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I don't blame you I definitely wont be driving myself lol


----------



## bambibaby12

I've done the most stupid thing... Been awake since 4am despite note going to bed until midnight last night, feeling so so tired but decided to do another poas...
Did a stupid clearblue digital and it's still saying 2-3 wks 

Why have I done this?? Panicking now that that's me out and it's all over


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi that not reliable at all hun ive read so many bad things about them that if I had read them before I used them I'd have never gone near  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh I hope so... Keep touching my boobs and making sure they are still hurting now  and no AF yet so holding onto these facts


----------



## kezza_1980

Honestly if you search the net and read reviews there bad plus when was your last drink last night as you was up way early again so hcg may not have been that strong xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hmm yeh that's another thing, there was 4 hrs between my last wee and had gone out last night, was drinking j20s and water all night. That's what woke me up, needing a wee at 4am. Fingers crossed you're right.    

How are u today anyway? You still getting sickness??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

It will be don't worry your countdown begins for scan ........ I am ok and yea still sicky not as much as I was but it had started tailing off a bit before last scan I have read on net it can do as hormones are balancing out now midwife confirmed that as well when she rang as I was worring as I do lol ......... hence I was not going to have a private scan now I feel that I have to lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm gonna be a nervous wreck next week now. Dreading Thursday.

It's weird isn't it, when u feel stuff it worries you but when u don't feel anythin, that worries u even more. Such a blooming mind game... Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes definitely I was so relaxed when pregnant with Ashley,  well after 6 week scan as lost one before him but got past that and nothing scared me but this time omg I frustrate myself how panicky I am xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just because we want it so bloody much I guess. I can understand why you worry kezza. Dealing with a loss must be heartbreaking


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, I think 2-3 weeks sounds right for 6 weeks pregnant.  I've read of a few women getting their 3+ around 7 weeks.  I've not done a digital, didn't want to pay out to be honest.  Actually, I still have one FRER left, might do it soon before my HCG becomes so high the tests go negative again.

Kezza, was Ash a natural conception?  I think you worry more when you've been through treatment as you read up more and know what can go wrong.  These forums are great support but they do show you just how many people have things go wrong and it's easy to let that influence your thinking.

I don't feel too worried now, strange, I was was more worried and stressed when I was waiting to start treatment.  Now it's all done and I've seen a heartbeat I feel quite relaxed, even though I know things can still go wrong.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hmm guess only time will tell and worrying about it isn't going to change the outcome. Easy to say during the day but in the early hours it was making me feel sick with worry.

Glad you're feeling relaxed incy, just enjoy it. Don't worry about taking another test, deffo more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## incywincy

I wanted to see the really dark line!  I did a cheapie last week in the middle of the day without holding my wee and it was finally darker than the control strip.  

I am having a duvet day.  Got up early to take DW to work but was really tired and it is freezing today.  I do need to bung some clothes in the washer but that can be done later, embie and I are resting today in preparation for the working week.


----------



## bambibaby12

That sounds like my ideal day. I'm dreading next week in work, can't handle all the driving at the minute. Too tired. I probably so around 200 miles a day and I'm really feeling it. 
Enjoy your relaxing day


----------



## incywincy

That's a lot!  I'd struggle to do that without caffeine.  When we drove back from our holidays last weekend, I found it difficult to stay awake.  It took about 6/7 hours and I had to have so many breaks and snacks and drinks to keep me awake.  Hope you are getting to relax today to help with next week!


----------



## Hmd1987

Tummy is feeling really tender today, so hope that they tell us tomorrow that EC is weds. Don't think I've ever drunk so much water! Trying to drink as much as possible to reduce risk of ohss

Managed to get about 10 hours sleep last night and I'm still shattered!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi your probably right xx

Incy yes he was natural I had a miscarriage before him, then had 2 eptopics after him  so no tubes xx


----------



## incywincy

I think that's enough to make you worry then!  You wouldn't have had so much worry with Ash as you hadn't been through so much.  But everything is going well for you.  Did you book your next scan in?  Have you had your NHS one through yet?

HMD, remember that and all the water drinking!  Makes you pee constantly doesn't it!  Feeling full sounds good though, your follicles must be getting nice and big.

I think I am going to attempt to get out of bed for a bit now.  Do some housework.  I have spent the morning flittering around the internet but I have bored myself of that now!


----------



## Hmd1987

I was thinking about getting some sports/isotonic drinks as well? Do you think thA would help or should I just stick to normal squash/water?


----------



## incywincy

I know people at high risk of OHSS are recommended them but I don't know if they're any use otherwise.  I did drink one or two just in case but don't know if they made any difference.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy ive booked private one in st Helens for he 19th September so I will be 10 week then, not had nhs one yet midwife is coming to mine next Thursday so she will arrange it either there and then or ask them to send it ...... they all seem to work differently


----------



## incywincy

Yeah they're all very different aren't they?  Your next scan is one day after my next one!  I'm holding out until the NHS one though, because I'll be 9 weeks for my next one so shouldn't be too long to wait.  Having said that, the wait until this next one seems like an eternity - can't believe I have to work all week without a scan!    The last one feels like so long ago and it was only 5 days.


----------



## kezza_1980

It does drag sure we would all be happy being hooked up to one 24/7 lol I wonder how I will cope without the dildo cam lol


----------



## incywincy

I know, can you imagine waiting from 12 to 20 weeks?!  I think we should invent some symptoms to get ourselves under consultant-led care and more regular scans!


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww incy don't even give me ideas haha


----------



## bambibaby12

I know I'm a loser   just had to so another test and line was as dark as the control using wee from literally 10 mins ago, feeling much better now  
Seriously girls, how have u all kept sanexx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps I used the same test on Monday and the line is much darker than it was then and that was FMU too on Monday  xx


----------



## incywincy

Glad it's made you feel better Bambi! It's much easier once you see the first scan. I don't know how women who do it without fertility clinics wait until the 12 week scan! No wonder there's so many private scan places. 

I decided to have a big fruit salad but found some double cream in the fridge and have just slathered that all over it.  Not so healthy now but omg, it's delicious!


----------



## GemH

Incy u say how will u handle waiting from the 12 to 20 week one that's where I am at min and I can honestly say its gone quite quickly...though I've tried not to think about it too much


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem do you get extra scans with having twins xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bless you ladies, I fully understand the worries, both pregnancies I have booked a scan at 9+3/9+4 and at 16 weeks to help me get through the time to the next NHS scans


----------



## GemH

Kez my next 1s Thursday then I have them at 26, 30, 34 & 38 if I make it to 38 the consultant said. So my next 1 after this 1 will be in another 6 weeks. Which doesn't seem that long but I'll still be wondering if everything is going ok in there lol. I dont think we will ever truly relax. X x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky can't blame you I analyse every twinge at the minute xx

Gem  I thought you might get extra twins and all I think your pregnancy is flying wish mine was lol xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, I can't imagine it ticking over quickly!  I hope it'll be better after 12 weeks, once I start showing.

Having said that... I am so bloated off the pessaries I'm in floaty tops for work already.  I either look like I've overindulged this summer or I'm about 4 months!

Kezza, do you just wish the first trimester or all of it away?  I'm hoping it'll go slowly later on when I can enjoy the bump and kicks and stuff, but only if I feel well enough.  Just want to get through the first trimester.


----------



## kezza_1980

The first trimester I am sure I will relax more once I get there xx


----------



## GemH

I think mines gone quick too. Over half way now as I won't get to 40 weeks, so I'm half way there.

After all your scans girls I'm sure in a few months your be looking back thinking wow where has the time gone  xx


----------



## incywincy

I kind of don't want to!  I want it to go slowly after the first trimester!  Mind, I might not be saying that when I'm lugging myself around in the dark miserable February days.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well hope you go as late as possible Gem xc

I think im gonna put a sick note in at work really cba with it at the minute xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I'm having a bad day already, supposed to be at the clinic for about 9 but had to turn round and come home, having a super bad flare up of my IBS 

Not sure what to do, they said on sat as long as blood is done before 10 it's fine but noway will I make it there.

Going to call them in a minute, traffic was horrendous anyway so hopefully they will say I can go in a couple of hours


----------



## bambibaby12

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling good HMD  

Give them a call and see what they say, hopefully it won't cause a problem. Let us know how u get on xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hope you feel better soon and that they understand xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Can't believe how much the weather has changed today, it's blooming freezing!! Central heating back on!!

HMD - did you get sorted?? Hope all is ok xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Feeling much better now, thanks everyone

Nurses were lovely and really understanding. Had blood test done anyway and scan has normal - apparently I'm ready!!!!! So EC is this weds!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi it is cold hun I'm with you there although I have the worse night sweats so to be cold in he morning is great xx

HMD  fab news hun what time you down x


----------



## Hmd1987

Not sure yet, probably the morning. They are calling me back later to tell me what time I need to do the trigger shot


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh brilliant keep us posted xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Excellent news HMD, so pleased for you, it seems to have flown by. Good luck for your trigger xx


----------



## Hmd1987

had my call from the clinic, still have to do my normal 2 injections but doing my trigger at 9pm....In at 7:30am on weds for ec arrggghh!!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Fab early one for Wednesday xx


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, did the trigger go okay?  Not long now until EC!

Kezza, hope you're feeling a bit better.  

I have been dreadfully uncomfortable today, so bloated and sore after lunch I could barely sit at work.  My stomach was huge and I had difficulty hiding it.  It's not a bump yet, just lard and bloat but it makes me feel quite self-conscious.  The bloating has eased now, think I'm going to have to eat my lunch in stages rather than in one go.  I think it's these stupid pessaries, wish I could stop them what with the bloat and having to get up earlier to do them.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hmd - wishing u lots of luck for ec tomo, looking forward to hearing how u got on xx

Incy - perhaps ask your clinic about the pessaries, my friend told me she stopped those once she got her BFP and her little girl is 3 now so it seems some clinics protocols are different. If they are making u uncomfortable perhaps there it's worth asking? Hope you feel a little less bloated tomo xx

I'm utterly exhausted today, just want to crawl into bed... Wish I had some holidays left to book off time at work, only have 4 days left and wanted to keep this for over Xmas


----------



## incywincy

They prescribed me another 4 weeks worth last week at my scan, cost me £49!  So got to get value for money!  No but seriously, I don't want to risk not taking them in case something happens.  I know it's not likely but I'd really kick myself if it did.  So suppose I'm just going to have to suffer for longer.  I'll try spreading my food out tomorrow.

I know what you mean on the tiredness, not been too bad today but some days are awful and you drive around loads which must be worse.  If it gets too bad, take a bit of time off sick, it's protected as long as work knows you're pregnant.  Not sure if you need a doctor's note though or can still self-certify.  

I haven't told my work yet, or family or friends.  Am starting to find the idea of telling people weird and want to put it off forever. Not quite sure why, but it's kind of nice it being secret.  I feel like once people know it will be their thing and not mine.


----------



## Hmd1987

Trigger last night went fin, feels a bit weird knowing no injections tonight and tbh I'm bricking it about tomorrow. I don't know why, cow I know ill be sedated so won't feel a thing


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I know what your mean, I would be wanting to take them until 9 months  have you looked at what you're eating too? Perhaps there is something in that too that's not agreeing? I've found that fruit at lunch time really bloats me and makes me gassy now  

I've spoken to work already about my tiredness cos it is a hazard really and they've been quite good and told me to seek advice from my gp or midwife and they will go with whatever they say. I think I'm going to book some time off unpaid, least I know I have the days then and I don't need to get stressed about phoning in sick. I hate doing that. 

I bet you're dreading telling work after last time?

HMD - you'll be fine hunny. Nerves are normal, just try and get as much rest as possible tonight xx


----------



## incywincy

HMD, I'd say don't worry but you will anyway!  It will be over before you know it, literally with the sedative!  Like bambi says just rest up and take it easy tonight.

Bambi, I do think they need to take into account your tiredness with the driving and make accomodations.  They should do a risk assessment on you and see what you need.  I think legally they have to do the RA.

I'm not dreading telling work because I expect the same response, I just really begrudge the head knowing about it early, so am planning to keep her waiting as long as possible.  If nothing had happened previously I'd tell her as soon as I wanted and be nice about it but I will now be doing it out of absolute necessity and it will be bare minimum details.  If she has the gall to congratulate me she will be met with a stony face.  She blanks me in the corridor these days.

Thanks for the fruit tip, I'm loving fruit so have a massive fruit salad at lunch so might scale that back!


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I am  a little better thanks I asked about the pessaries at my last appointment  as  I've read people coming off them after 6 weeks and even after BFP anyways she said it's all to do with research on the placenta xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I think it's to do with when the placenta takes over as until then, progesterone is preventing the body from rejecting the pregnancy.  I don't know why some clinics take people off earlier though.

Glad you are feeling better, did you take time off work?


----------



## kezza_1980

Doctor signed me off for a week


----------



## incywincy

That's good, hope the rest helps you.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - yeh I had a RA today and they told me to seek advice from gp/midwife, they don't have any hard set rules as everybody is different so I will try and chat to my gp and go from there. 
Your head sounds like a complete weapon  aren't some ppl just strange? Treat her the way she has treated you. You don't owe her zilch.

Kezza - how are you today? Wish you'd give me some of your sickness. It's driving me mad not having any


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - yippeeee I just noticed u got yourself a ticker


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I feel more tired lol 
Bambi I did it today it's not easy on my phone  lol ive been having my usual waves of nausea this evening I only like it cause it reminds me I'm pregnant lol my boobs have grown as well peter thinks it's his birthday lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

kezza, typical man eh! All that hard work that your body is doing and they only noticed your increase in bra size 

HMD - wishing you lots and lots of luck for today. Fingers crossed for some great eggs hunny xxx

Soooo glad it's Wednesday today. This week is going quite fast. My grandparents are coming down tomo to stay with me for the weekend. So so excited as they haven't been down yet since I moved here so looking forward to a good wknd with them and hopefully I will be able to share some news with them.   that my scan goes ok tomorrow morning


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - happy 8 week milestone day


----------



## kezza_1980

I know bambi never mind I actually expect nothing less lol good luck for tomorrow is hubby going with you xx


HMD good luck for today hun x


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh he's coming with me, just hope it's not a waste of time xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm sure it will be hun, but understand because of tx and stuff its hard to sort the dates out xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I'm back home now, thank you for all the well wishes

Feeling exhausted and tummy is pretty sore. They managed to collect 26 eggs!! So think part of the pain is explained by that

Plenty of fluids and rest for me today I think


----------



## bambibaby12

Blooming heck HMD... That's an amazing result, you should be so so proud of yourself! Congratulations xx


----------



## kezza_1980

HMD that's s large amount no wonder you felt full lol rest up now and will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Thanks ladies. Just had another 2 paracetamols so hopefully that will help with the pain

Is 26 quite a lot?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes it's a lot keep your fluid intake up xx


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, that's loads, congrats! When do you hear from them next?


----------



## Hmd1987

should get a call tomorrow to say how many have fertilised, and then day after for progress report

will either be transfer on saturday or monday, and they want me to start the pessaries on friday


----------



## Puglover1980

That's amazing *Hmd*. Well done. Rest up now. I hope you've got someone to wait on you!


----------



## Hmd1987

been drinking loads (and peeing loads!), had an hours nap and continued to take 2 paracetomol every 4 hours but the pain is still quite strong. I can't stand up completely straight either - anyone know if i can use those heat patches where you stick them on your belly?


----------



## incywincy

I think the heat patches are okay now, it's after transfer you can't use them.  I remember the pain, it wasn't pleasant.  Hope it eases for you soon.  And fingers crossed for good fertilisation!  With that number of eggs, even with sharing you've got a very good chance!

Bambi, looking forward to hearing how your scan goes tomorrow, it will be interesting to see how they date you!  Thank you for the new week congrats! 

I got my midwife appointment through for next Friday morning, and my scan's on Wednesday morning, so that's two mornings off work next week.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy exciting week for you next week  my midwife is tomorrow she coming at half 9


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, exciting!  Mine is at her clinic but I think they do a home visit later.  Apparently it takes and hour and it involves lots of form filling.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thats is what she is doing with me tomorrow at home I went to clinic other week and it was just a quick 10 mins appointment they do the long ones at home xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy I'm bricking it   it's at 9:30 so will let u know ASAP. Very scared all isn't ok though.

Kezza- Hope the form filling tomo goes ok  that's a lot of forms. Do we know what they are about?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

They test my urine and do bloods as well mainly it's about pregnancy history and family history diabetes and heart also discuss birthing plan xx


----------



## incywincy

Oh they're doing some of that with me next week, family history and that.  Will try to have some fun with her, with the 'I don't know who the father is' line.  Or giving my wife's unmistakeably feminine name!    

Bambi, I'm sure it will all be fine, 9.30 is nice and early so you won't be waiting all day.  Update us when you can, I'll only be able to sneak on the phone at work when no-one's looking but I will pop to the toilet when I can to check!

Oh, I didn't cut down on fruit today just changed my fruit, gave the grapes a swerve and it was much better so thanks for making me think of that.  Going to stick to things like melon from now on.  I love grapes but forgot they can give bellyache.


----------



## GemH

Well done on all them lovely eggs hmd.

Bambi   everything will be fine, be lookin out for ur update xxx

Hey to everyone else  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem good luck for your scan too xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks hun..xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck ladies on your appointments and scans  

Got myself one of those heat patches, hopefully it will help


----------



## incywincy

Has anyone started taking bump pics yet?  I've taken a 7 week and 8 week one now, going to do every week if I can.  It's hard though, I have quite a variable stomach depending how I stand so I can easily make it look bigger or smaller with posture, so I have to be careful to make it consistent.  

Not sharing them though, you don't all need to see my flab!  I look like I have a great bump now, but it's all bloat and fat.    I should have taken one well before the FET just to get a genuine starting point, perhaps I looked like this all along.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls...  

Gem - good luck for yours tomo. Is that when you find out the sex?.,

Incy, I have a huge bump already  but yes... Mine is pure bloatedness, don't think I can blame little blueberry just yet


----------



## incywincy

I read that the hormones make your digestion slow down, so food stays in your gut longer which I think would account for some bloatedness.  

Probably accounts for all the bloody indgestion too!


----------



## bambibaby12

Really? I thought your metabolism would go up given the fact you're growing another person  
Explains it tho for sure. I didn't have any fruit today btw and I haven't been anywhere near as bloated... Result! Not very healthy tho


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I don't get a lot of vegetables so I try to eat plenty of fruit.  I've only had one portion of veg today, but 3 portions of fruit.  

I don't think the metabolism goes up more until later.  One of my (many) apps told me not to eat for two yet as the embryo takes all it needs from your stores and you just need to eat a well balanced diet to replenish them.  I'm ignoring that though, I finished off the last of the shared packet of oatie teddy cookies yesterday on the basis that 'the baby needs them'.  

I just did my last FRER, I didn't feel the need to do it once I got my BFP and thought I might as well before the HCG got so high it makes negative tests and OMG!  The positive line showed up the same colour as the darkest colour on the headers of this forum before the wee had even hit the control line!  The control line is barely visible in comparison.  Compare that to the barely there squinters of my early testing, it's amazing.


----------



## GemH

Yeah bambi get to find out tomorrow 

I haven't took no photos Incy but everyone keep saying I should cos il miss it. I should do really xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah do it Gem! The twin bump will be amazing, especially towards the end. Just think you can show them when they're older just how huge they made you!


----------



## incywincy

Good luck Bambi & Gem!


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck Gem can't wait to see boy girl, boy boy or girl girl xx

Tessa good luck to you as well hun  xx


----------



## Hmd1987

okay ladies in a bit of a quandry now and need advice :S

had a call from the clinic and out of the 13 eggs, 12 were mature and 9 fertilised. So that number is fantastic.....we had been thinking quite seriously about having 2 transferred (would be more than happy with twins, means we dont have to go through all this again etc) but the embryologist is saying that they really don't advise putting more than one back...

She basically said if we want 2 transferring, then it will be done on sat (day 3) and if we want one, then it will be done monday (blast)

my brother in law has 6 month old twins (we have wanted twins for quite a while anyway), and seeing them has made us want them even more....So we really dont know what to do. Don't know if we are being greedy or possibily selfish (lady had no problem talking about the risks)

p.s possibly not going to freeze cos not sure if we can afford but they said they could possibly work something out for us


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hmd* - this is such a tricky one and you will get a range of opinions. You will see from all my posts on this subject that I am a huge advocate for SET. I would always rather have a good-quality blast transferred than have a three-day transfer as the success rates are so much higher for five-day transfers. But sometimes you just have to go with your heart and ignore all the statistics. And of course tons of women get pregnant from two- and three-day transfers and plenty don't get pregnant from five-day transfers, so you just never know. If they've explained the risks to you (Gem is the best person to tell you all about being consultant-led rather than midwife-led, the increased risks of multiple pregnancy etc.) then all you can do is weigh up everything and see which side you come down on. It's worth remembering that an embryo can split - check out Quadzilla on here (she had two embryos transferred and ended up with quads) - but the odds are very small.

If you're not going to freeze I guess it makes sense to go for two, but it's a shame they've ruled out a five-day transfer if you go down that route, as those extra two days can make a lot of difference in terms of embryo development, especially if you have quite a few like you do. Maybe you could just wait until Saturday morning to decide? Find out how many embryos you have at that point, and if there are two clear front-runners then it makes sense to have both put back. If you've still got a high number and they are all around the same stage (and you're definitely not going to freeze) it might make sense to go to blast to maximise your chances of getting pregnant. You might find you only have three or four by Saturday (unlikely but possible), in which case it would make more sense to go for the three-day transfer.

Of course all of this is just my opinion and I have been pretty logical/clinical about it! What is your heart telling you? x


----------



## Hmd1987

thanks for that pullover - tbh i just need to hear a wide range of opinions, and i think the clinic is just giving one side..


i think the point about waiting to see how they are doing on saturday is a really good one...if there are 2 that look way better than the others then we could have transfer then. Whereas if they are all similar then maybe we are best pushing to Monday. I was quite surprised though how blunt the embryologist was actually. She didn't give any indication of how each embryo was looking, as in grade wise, so perhaps I should have pushed for more info on that


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD if it were me I would go for 2 on day 3... I think best place is back on board but you do need to think about it carefully. Puglover offers some very good advice xx

Just had my scan ladies and as expected I'm not 6+5, they think more 6+2, at that stage obviously every day counts. Saw a little flickering heartbeat which is so so bizarre. It might start sinking in now  xx


----------



## Hmd1987

can i ask why you would go for 2 on day 3?

i really am leaning towards that, purely cos i would really really love twins. We have the space in the house for twins, whereas we would potentially struggle if it was 2 separate babies (we have 3 bedrooms but my parents live 60 miles away and dw's parents live on the isle of wight!)..

we had initially said we owuld play it by ear, and see what happens with the embryos, which really fits in with what puglover suggested. So might go with that possibly


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I am so happy for you hun i said all will be well didn't I xx

Hmd I went to blast and always said blast I would 1 put back in x


AFM  midwifes been  had bloods done and urine  loads of form filling will get next scan in post she as wrote on try to get appointment nearer the 12 week's than 14 weeks bless her she is also booking me in as a first time mum purely because it's an ivf baby and 15 years since I had Ashley ........ she spoke about birth i explained that one thing I didnt like was being stuck in the bed so she has put me forwarded for the birthing centre   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - maybe I'm being my usual pessimistic self and because I know I would always regret it if it didn't work and I'd only had one. I would tho listen to the embryologist and let them guide u xx

Kezza - fabulous about your midwife appt. bet you feel relieved thy are treating u as first time mum, it must still be daunting after all this time, even though its your second xx

Gem - do you know if its team blue or pink yet??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Most definitely bambi looking forward to the birthing centre as well lol so what is your EDD xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Based on today it would be 6th May  

Still just can't believe it. Can't believe my body has finally done something right xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bless you hun I always believed in you xx


----------



## GemH

Yayyy bambi, I hope u can relax abit more now. U have a bubba inside there  congrats.

Well had my scan, all is perfect both measuring lovely. And I am team BLUE. Still can't quite believe it xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - fantastic news. So pleased for you. Early May is a lovely time for a birthday (mine is 8th May!).

*Kezza* - glad your appointment went well. I had my daughter at UCH birthing centre and it was a lovely experience. They really encourage you to keep mobile - no lying down on a bed!

*Gem* - huge congrats! They're non-identical twins aren't they?


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem thats fab news  hun 2 mummies boys xx


Pug lover that's what I need my last birth I was stuck on bed I hated it xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls.

Yeah non identical pug. I couldn't believe the difference in how much u can see on the 20 week scan to the 12.. It's amazing! Toes fingers spine etc. 

Hope everyone else are well xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

That's fantastic!! Congratulations!!


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, congratulations on seeing the heartbeat!  It is surreal, isn't it, to think another heart is beating inside of you.  What are you planning to do now, are you going to wait for the 12 week scan or have another private?

Gem, congrats on team blue!  Two of the same means they can share stuff, cute!  You'll have to get thinking of names now.

Kezza, glad that you've got yourself booked into the birthing centre if it makes your birth easier.  I haven't thought at all about that, don't know what my options are at all.

HMD, first of all, congratulations on the high number of eggs fertilised.  As for what to do, it's tricky.  Ideally you should push for 2 5day ones but it depends how much resistance they are going to put up.  I think it would be good to wait and see what happens on day three regarding clear leaders but I think you need to think about what you're going to do if there's not.  I never wanted a double transfer but I do remember those days of the day to day phonecalls and constantly worrying if it should be day 3 or day 5.  

Not much to report here, no major symptoms for a few days, the nausea seems to have gone again, occasionally I feel a slight bit but not even enough to sip ginger beer.  I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything but I would like a bit more just to remind me I'm pregnant!


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow what an exciting day...

Gem - amazing news about the boys. Congratulations. You're gonna be outnumbered now. Bet DH is chuffed xx

Incy - I'm going to have another scan with them next week. They normally scan at 7 wks so least then I will know all is still ok and will get a better idea on size/dates. Yeh it was amazing seeing that little dot flickering. Insane really, my mind was blown. For once in my life I didn't say anything 
Still no symptoms for me either. Few more twinges and ones that seem to be "down there" too but guess this is normal??

Puglover - yeh I'm looking forward to having a spring baby. Hope we get some nice weather next year too  xx


Out with my grandparents tonight for a meal, they've come down to stay for the weekend so going to tell them our news... I'm bricking it


----------



## Hmd1987

Not feeling so good :S

Not got an appetite yet I feel sick cos I'm so hungry, managed to eat something about 90mins ago but I feel like I could throw it up any second...tried drinking fluids but even that makes me feel sick. Wondering if I'm developing OHSS but not sure what to do


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - have your clinic got an eme number?? Either that or go to a&e, don't want to worry you but that does sound like ohss to me xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I've checked symptoms online and I only have the bloating and the nausea....I've been for several wees today and the actual pain is much less than yesterday


----------



## Hmd1987

And yeah they gave me 2 out of hours numbers I could call


If it is OHSS and I go to hospital, what will they do to help me?


----------



## incywincy

I don't know what they'll do but I think the sooner you get treatment the better.  Keep an eye on those symptoms, hope it isn't OHSS.

Bambi, good that you're getting another scan, you'll see the change in the shape!  Good luck with your grandparents, am sure they will be thrilled.

I was thinking about telling my grandma today, goodness knows how that will go.  She's my only grandparent, knows nothing about DW or the kids as we don't think she'll take it well.  She doesn't approve of gay people so I just never bothered telling her.  It would be her first great grandchild so I think she'd be happy from that perspective, but then I might have to tell her about DW because if she's around when the child is old enough to talk about it's other mummy that could get awkward!  But then, I think if I tell her about DW she definitely won't be around to meet the child as she'll die of the shock. She's very old fashioned and set in her ways.  I'm going to have my big cousin on standby to reason with her!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I hope all goes well xx

Incy it was midwife who mentioned it to me so maybe ask yours  x


----------



## GemH

Bambi Dh is over the moon.. Sat in the scan room & soon as they said little boy then another he shouted daddy's little soldiers   I am going to be out numbered! Now I can start the serious baby shopping  Hope all went well with telling your grandparents xxx

Morning to all... It's nearly the weekend wooo xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Away gem that's so sweet! Happy shopping hunny. They are going to be 2 spoilt little boys 

Yes the grandparents are over the moon, was very emotional. Just got to deliver the goods now 

Happy Friday 13th to everybody. Hope that today is a good day for everybody xxx


HMD - how are you feeling today hunny!? xxx


----------



## incywincy

Gem you'll have to make sure they're mummy's boys not daddy's soldiers them you'll feel less outnumbered! 

Bambi, good to hear that your grandparents are happy, are you the first grandchild to have a baby? 

Hmd, good luck for the phone call! 

Hi to everyone else, happy Friday!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - no... Even tho I'm the oldest my little brother has a 3 year old girl but my grandparents are old school like yours so they weren't impressed he wasn't married  
I don't envy your conversation either, I would be bricking it too, they are so funny in their ways aren't they but to be honest I think it's us that worry more. I'm sure it will go down well for ya


----------



## Hmd1987

Morning everyone, ended up being sick last night before bed but at the moment I'm feeling pretty okay, have only been awake 30mins though lol


----------



## incywincy

Hmd have you mentioned it to your clinic? Think they should just keep an eye on you. I knowyou probably don't want to risk transfer being  postponedbut if you get a bfp with ohss aapparently it can be very unpleasant. Hope you're okay though. Have you heard about the embies today?


----------



## Hmd1987

No not heard anything, when I spoke to the embryologist yesterday she said she would next call tomorrow. And that is when we need to decide if we want one or two transferring, and if we want to freeze the rest


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-Hope the sickness was a one off, and that everything goes well for ET for you x

Bambi-Glad your scan went well and that you have another one booked next week as well x

Gem-Congrats on your (double) team blue xx

Incy-Sure you will be wishing the nausea away again soon enough hun, how are you other than that? x

Kezza-How are you feeling? x

Puglover-How are you? x

Hope everyone else is ok

Back from holiday today, had a really good 4 nights away xx  Got my next growth scan through which is a fortnight on Monday, so 30th Sep x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello vicky,  I am good thanks turns out my iron is low  so on tablets for that hopefully will start to get some energy back soon , glad you had a good time I know I have said this before but your pregnancy as gone so quick xx


----------



## incywincy

HMD, hope you've managed to make a decision you're happy with this morning.  Let us know how it goes!

Vicky glad to hear you had a nice break.  Is your growth scan a standard one or is it extra?

Kezza, how are you today?  Is it your birthday this weekend?

AFM, still little in the way of symptoms.  Still tired and I was strangely spaced out, kind of dizzy yesterday but the nausea has definitely taken a back seat.  I know it doesn't have to mean anything bad but I just don't feel pregnant at all!  Looking forward to the scan on Weds, hopefully will feel a bit more pregnant after seeing it again.  If all goes well, I think I am going to phone my parents and tell them, then I can think about when I want to tell other people.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello incy yes its my birthday on sunday will be 33 eeek lol I have a private scan booked for Thursday but don't know if I should cancel and have a bit of faith in my little maple syrup .........  I also started to loose symptoms around 7 to 8 weeks but it cane back the only thing that as not is the really sore boobs


----------



## incywincy

33 is a great age!  I think I am going senile already, as had to look at my sig to see if I was 33 yet.  

Have you anything nice planned for tomorrow?  I know you're resting up but hope all those fellas you live with do something lovely for you!

One of my apps said that this is when the placenta starts taking over so symptoms can start fading, makes sense.  I just don't feel anything!  Apart from tired and that might just be because I'm lazy anyway.

Do you have a date yet for your NHS scan?  If that's pretty soon perhaps cancel and wait for that.  Are you paying very much for it?  I'm going to wait for my NHS one, would rather put the money away for stuff for later.  

Talking of stuff to buy, been looking at 7 seater cars and my options are so limited.  Most 7 seaters just have small seats in the back suitable for young children, but my step children are full adult size (tall adult size!).  I won't want the baby tucked in the back by itself either.  So I need something with at least 6 proper sized seats.  There are some out there but they're few and looking at cars on sale, they're a couple of grand above what I can afford, or too old.  Maddeningly, 16 months after the baby is due, eldest SD is likely leaving for uni so I'd only need it for that long.  And we hardly ever go out in the car altogether, but when we do it's for journeys that couldn't be doubled up on, or one person take the bus so we will definitely need it but not often.  And I hate buying cars anyway.


----------



## Hmd1987

had phone call this morning and they are taking the embies to blast...i cant remember exact details but she said about 8 cell, 9 cell, 10 and 12 cell? she said one was looking fragmented? and another was currently 5 cell but she thought it would be 6 cell by lunch?

anyway looks like we will be having two transferred on monday


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy   having to check on your own age thats fantastic no wonder 33 is good you forget you are haha peter is working on my birthday and I doubt the lads will do anything  ..... not had it yet 12 week scan I don't know how long it will take to come through.....  the one I booked is for £40  up st Helens way so not to bad.

I know what you mean about cars as well due to me sharing with mum we would be one over on days out and as much as I love my mum she sulks if you leave her out.... so god knows what will happen there my nephew who lives with me had big dreams of going off to America in 2years travelling but now I am pregnant he said he is not leaving god knows why lol


Hmd thats fab news hun about going to blast, so you decided on 2 after all


----------



## Hmd1987

yeah think we are going for 2 - i know we would both regret it if we didnt try, we wouldn't be disappointed if we got just one baby from it. Hopefully will have some good ones left to freeze too


----------



## kezza_1980

Will keep everything crossed for you hun, and how many is always down to personal choice and you have both made the right one for you both


----------



## incywincy

HMD, so they're going to let you have 2 5 days transferred after all?  That's great news, but would have been nice if they'd agreed at the start so you knew you had that option to choose!  Sounds like you'll have some great blasts on Monday with those embryos.

Kezza looks like you'll have the same problem if you've got to fit your mum in as well as the two lads!  When you start looking ask me and I'll let you know what cars I've found as I'm going to start researching soon to see what I can get.  Feel like just getting a transit van and letting them all sit on the floor!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol incy that maybe the best option lol or a camper van lol


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-See how you feel re the private scan, I always had one at 9.5 weeks in both pregnancies, I just find those first weeks stressful 

Incy-Hope your scan this week puts your mind at ease x The growth scan is because my consultant recommended two, one at 28 weeks and one at 32 weeks due to DD being prem

HMD-Good luck for ET on Monday


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky I will do xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I just got my scan appointment for my 12 week scan well I will actually be 13 week its the 8th October


----------



## incywincy

Has that helped you to decide what to do about your scan next week?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah still going ahead with it for peace of mind


----------



## incywincy

Thought you might! It's a bit of a wait yet for the NHS one. You've got a good deal there too, don't think there's any that cheap by me.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well all the one's I was looking at in town and surrounding areas this was the cheapest  it even still works out cheaper with petrol costs all the rest was like 85 to 95 quid and its only up the east lancs so not far


----------



## incywincy

It's definitely a good deal. Wonder how much different it will look this time!


----------



## kezza_1980

I know the difference in 2 weeks last time and it will be 2 week again will be so strange Peter can't come to this one though


----------



## bambibaby12

Happy birthday to youu
Happy birthday to youuuuuu
Happy birthday dear Kezzaaaaaaa
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUU !!  

Have a fabulous day chic xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning to everybody else. Hope you are all having a great weekend.

HMD - great news about the 2 blasts, bet you are so so excited about tomo now. Can't wait until you're PUPO xx

Vicky - glad you had a good time away. Have you completely finished work now too did you say? Bet it's nice knowing you can just relax now until your baby arrives. Have u thought of names yet?

Incy - loving the camper van idea. Bet your house is amazing. Always something going on and somebody about to chat to. That's my ideal family home. Busy busy busy 

Gem - how are the boys? Bet your DH is still grinning isn't he  how much shopping have u done this wknd  

Just thinking, we've got a good number in the team blue camp, wonder if any of us are having little girls to even the numbers out a little? Is anybody else finding out what they are having? I'm not sure, I always said I wouldn't but DH surprised me by saying he wants to now??   Not sure what I would do until the day I reckon.... xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Happy birthday Kezza x

Bambi-Yes, finished up work, although will have to help show my husband how to do the smaller bits of my work as he is taking that on whilst I am on leave, its just my main client that I am outsourcing to someone else.  Not sure about just relaxing, have registered for my Assoc of Tax techbnician exams ready for May 14 exams which I should be getting the study materials for by the end of the month


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky that's good tho that you are working towards something while you are off, I'm sure you will have your hands full once the baby arrives but up until then it will be good to have something to keep you occupied


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - we're finding out this time and will know in 2 weeks. (We had a surprise last time.) Statistically you're far more likely to have a boy from IVF - Y chromosome sperm are faster, so usually make it to the egg in the Petri dish faster than the X chromosome sperm. Not sure what effect ICSI has on the stats. But I'm taking a punt and saying this one is a girl simply because the 12-week scan looked just like my daughter's (same shaped skull and everything). I'm also having quite a similar pregnancy to last time. Although I realise these things mean nothing in reality!

Happy birthday *Kezza*!


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh puglover - that's come round quickly. I didn't realise that boys are more likely from ivf, I would guess that ICSI evens it out tho cos they just select the best quality sperm don't they?
What dates your gender scan? Have you and DH any preference? I bet your little girl has hasn't she?  

Just thought, did I ever tell you all that I saw a psychic just after my July cycle was cancelled? She was amazing with what she knew already about me. So much so that I went away and googled myself cos I was convinced that there must have been a page about me somewhere 
Anyway she also said to me that she didn't see any reason why I wouldn't have a natural pregnancy and she saw a baby being born in May/June. She also said she saw it being a boy around 8/9lbs   
I was always very sceptical about these sorts of things and at the time DH told me its a load of b******s but even know its shut him up... Weird eh??


----------



## GemH

Happy birthday Kezza, enjoy your day xxx

Wow bambi that is abit freaky lol. So maybe your having a boy too  Lots of boys, it might end up being a baby boy only thread lol.  

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls,

Bambi beautiful singing voice thanks hun lol....... as for psychic I seen one last year she told me about my dad having cancer before  we even knew also said it would be a long process which it is as there monitoring his cancer before they intervene she also told me I had no fallopian tubes and I  needed Ivf and although she never said I would have a baby she did say march April 2014  which is freaky now this ones due April at the time I ignored it and wrote it off how wrong could I have been lol xx

Vicky and Gem thanks you also for my birthday wishes xx

Pug lover thank you as well I also never knew boys were more likely however now you said it, it does make sense  in happy either way ..... although my mum is routing team pink with 4 grandsons already lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

thanks kezza,,, X factor next year lol. 

Yeh I do think that some psychics are gonna be rubbish and take the mick but I do think there must be some truth in it for some of them.

Kezza - that one you saw sounds good too.... Amazing really isn't it.

I'd be happy with a girl or a boy, before I started ivf and even ttc I always thought id want a boy but now after all this I would be happy with either. Just makes you realise how lucky you are xx

HMD - have u had your update call yet??xx


----------



## incywincy

Happy birthday Kezza! Sorry I'm late to the party, just woke up! Hope you're having a nice day. 

Bambi, you'd think the house would be busy but it's often quite quiet since we moved and they've got their own rooms! They're often up in them doing their own things. When they were little in the old house it was always full and busy so iI think everyone appreciates the larger space now. 

I plan to find out gender. DW isn't so sure but she's had her chance to do it her way! I did toy with the idea of having a surprise but I just want to get the shopping done easily. Not that I'm going for lots of pink and Blue, if it's a girl, family will be told, nome of this 'pink princess' type stuff. I have some quite strong views on the gendering of toys etc that goes on now. 

I had ICSI, but still think I'm having a boy. On the day of transfer I had a very strong feeling the embryo was a boy, I just came to me out of the blue and ever since, I automatically think 'he' if I use a gendered pronoun. We'll see, I plan to try out the theories at th 12 week scan! I asked which side the baby was lying at the first scan but it's almost exactly in the middle so can't go off that theory!


----------



## kezza_1980

Definitely Bambi I will come with a sign lol xx

Incy thank you better late than never ...... grab your party 

I am not finding  out peter said I can if I want but he still wants a surprise so for his sake I won't cause my gob is huge lol


----------



## incywincy

Be nice for you to have a girl with all those blokes around! I always wanted a girl, but now I have a mixture of step kids, I don't mind what I have. A boy would be nice for my step son, he has 2 mums, 2 sisters, all our pets are female, he has more aunties than uncles and most of his cousins are girls! When our eldest brings her boyfriend over, the boy just gravitates to him!


----------



## kezza_1980

I think I am so use to boys id be lost with a girl lol how old is your step son my Ash was like that years ago


----------



## incywincy

He's 12 but is more like 15! Hit the 'Kevin' phase a couple of years ago. Hoping it means he'll grow out of it early! Aww, I think you should find out! Tell him it'll save money if you know early, that might sway him!  

I seem to be getting a cold. I don't know how, I take so many vitamins and eat so much fruit and veg, I should be invincible! The cold tiredness on top of Tri 1 tiredness is not fun.


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I tried the more cost effective approach lol didn't work he has said I can find out if I want ..... I've had a bunged up nose since being pregnant midwife as told me to book in for flu jab this week are you going to get it xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - so nice to hear someone else say that about gender stereotypes in toys and clothes etc. I see so many people on this site (and elsewhere) say that now they know they can go and buy loads of pink stuff or whatever and it really gets to me!!! My daughter wore almost entirely gender neutral and boys' clothes for the first year of her life because we preferred them, and we told everyone we didn't want anything in the house that was designed expressly 'for a girl'. She's got a few dolls and things now because she's chosen them but her favourite thing at the moment is dinosaurs. It makes me very cross when I go shopping and the toy section is split down the middle with blue stuff on one side and pink stuff on the other! So unnecessary really. Next is very good for girls' clothes that aren't pink and frilly; if we have a boy this time we'll have to scope out which shops sell colourful boys' clothes that aren't blue!

*Bambi*- it's the 1st of October. My daughter keeps changing her mind on whether she'd like a brother or sister. Sometimes she says she doesn't want either, and we tell her that it's too late now! If I'm completely honest I would love another girl, but after everything I've been through to get to this point I am just so happy to be pregnant that I know I'll be ecstatic whatever happens. We were so desperate for a girl last time, and nothing could be better than her, so in a way it would be good to have a boy this time. I'm only anti-boys because my brother was so horrible to me when we were little, but he was older than me. I also have a really hideous nephew who has put me off a bit!


----------



## kezza_1980

My son had a kitchen and a trolley when younger of course and I use to get lots of his clothes from next and Adams are they still around x


----------



## incywincy

Puglover, have you seen the Let Toys be Toys campaign?  They have a ******** page and campaign against stores to get them to change their signage to gender neutral.  I really dislike the way some shops have all the board games and jigsaws and stuff like that in the boys section, and girls ones have to have pink boxes.  I'm not completely anti-pink and blue, but don't like an abundance of it for the gender.  And I really hate seeing things like little Playboy t-shirts for girls or 'WAG in training' type stuff.  

Kezza, I think lots of children like the opposite gender's toys, good parents realise this and let them choose.  And the most annoying thing is - men use kitchens too!  Look at all the chefs that are mostly men!  Little boys become fathers to babies so why not let them have dolls?

I am going to shut up now, I could rant on all night!


----------



## vickym1984

Completely agree Incy.  Hannah has dolls and prams, kitchen etc, but she also has toy cars, trains, getting her a toy demolition set for this Christmas .  Sure little man will play with all her toys, whatever "gender" they are supposed to be


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, I used to live next to boys and we all played with all sorts of toys. The great thing is, you've got a variety already for him to play with, saves money! I also think it helps siblings play together more. It does seem to have escalated in recent years, wasn't this bad when I was a child.


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies how are we all?

Guess wot I found out.... My sneaky sister and 3 friends were planning a baby shower for me. My sister let something slip & I found out lol, glad I know now though as my friends were wanting to invite a couple of girls I rarely talk to. Dont want everyone there, only afew close. I wasn't going to have 1 but now they have already started the planning I felt bad saying I didn't want it. So if anyone know of any thing I could get or do for a baby shower then let me know  I have no idea lol.

Enjoy your Mondays xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Gem

I organised one for my best friend the other week and it was a complete surprise for her and the mummy doesn't have to do a thing apart from turn up and look beautiful and glowing 

It was a fabulous day and we shed lots of tears together. I then took her for a facial too so we could relax and have a good natter together cos I don't get to see her as much anymore as she lives in mcr 

I'm sure your friends and sister will do a fabulous job and u don't have to worry about a thing/do anything. Just enjoy it hunny


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem, very exciting.

One of my close friends is organising one for me.  Didn't expect one this time, but she begged me to be able to organise one for me lol. Do you know when it is yet? Mines sun 29th sep x


----------



## GemH

Aww that sounds lovely bambi, sound like you had a great time..  U never know she might do you 1  xxx

Really Vicky, that's good.. Did you not have 1 with Hannah? Not long until yours now, hope u have fun. Yeah mines planned for 16th Novemeber. 2 days before my birthday xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Yea, I had one with Hannah, my best friend (who has now moved to a diff part of the country) did that for me, hence not expecting one this time, but my other friend really wanted to throw me one, think it was because I organised her hen do last yr x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - it would be impossible to do one for me cos I live away from most friends and mine are dotted around everywhere. It won't bother me tho anyway, a little baby being born would be enough for me  xx

Vicky - you'll be 32 wks then which is what my friend was when I did hers. Perfect time I think cos least then you aren't too big and still have some energy left. She's 37 weeks now and struggling, she just wants her little girl here now. She did one of those plaster cast things of her bump last night, it looks amazing. Will deffo be getting one of those  

I've been naughty today and having a day off work. Feel completely exhausted and the thought of a manic day where I'd do close to 200 miles makes me feel sick. Can't face it at all


----------



## GemH

Haha bambi I don't blame u. I've been suffering alday with a heavy belly ache, been worrying me but I realise when I get off my work chair and lay down I feel ok... So I think I'm gonna call in sick tomorrow. I'm in the middle of training a new girl up but I just feel exhausted too. Just need a day to relax! Xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

Well it's official I'm now pupo   kinda feels surreal though


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news HMD xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Congrats Hmd! When's OTD? I 'only' had to wait 9dp5dt with my clinic. Got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Hmd1987

OTD is 30th so quite a way off, already ordered a 2 pack clear blue test thing from amazon. Got one of those basic tests from the clinic

Hoping we can hold out until at least Sunday/Monday lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats on being PUPO HMD, wishing u lots of luck for your 2ww and you know where we are if you need some support along the way xx


----------



## incywincy

HMD congratulations on being PUPO!  Was it two in the end?  I think you'll do well to hold out until Sunday or Monday.  I had a 5dt on Monday and I was testing by Friday, haha. 

Gemma, how lovely of your friends to organise a baby shower!  I agree with Bambi, don't do anything just turn up and enjoy it.  

Vicky not long until yours now, do you know what she's got planned or is it all a surprise?

I found work difficult today, the cold has kicked in and I was a bit dizzy and quite tired.  Hope it's a short lived one.  Not being able to take tablets isn't nice.  I don't really take cold meds much but just knowing that I can't makes it seem worse somehow!


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - hope you're feeling better tomo. Can you not even have a warm bowl and towel over head with a bit of Vicks or something? Wish I could tell u to go get a hot toddy, that's my favourite cold cure


----------



## incywincy

Oh, I love hot toddies!  I never make them properly, DW makes great ones, really strong and they make me spaced out within minutes!  I could have a hot bowl of water, never thought of that, will try it tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Sorry I've been offline for a while, had a holiday (with no internet!) and then we've had a few minor setbacks to do with DP's sperm - the LFC had said we had enough frozen from the PESA/TESA to have 6 ICSI attempts, but the Agora have read and challenged the report -turns out we only have enough for 1 attempt   and they are worried that in the meantime (they were extracted in April 2012) the quality will have declined even further. So this might be our only go at it  . A bit cross as we would have frozen some more earlier if we'd known  

So at the moment I'm waiting 5 more weeks for the chromosome and cystic fibrosis blood tests and then I'll finally be able to see the clinical nurse in order to plan my cycle (I'm hoping they're matching me with a recipient at the same time, but who knows...) The waiting is definitely getting to me know, and only more waiting to come 

Congrats on being PUPO HMD   

It's so nice to hear how all you PG ladies are getting on - gives me hope and inspiration. Hope you're feeling better soon Incy - it's hard to work through it (even without being PG!), I'm a right wuss and normally work from home when I've got a cold. Don't blame you for taking yesterday off work at all Bambi - sounds like it was the best thing to do!

I've never been to a baby shower - only ever seen them in films - what a lovely idea!

Georgie x


----------



## kezza_1980

Georgie girl how did lfc get it so wrong from 6-1  will keep everything crossed for you  hope you had a nice holiday


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - hope you're feeling better today 

Georgie - gosh what a nightmare, quite a difference in amounts there. Hope it all works out for you. Would it be worth asking if they can start matching you in the meantime? 5 weeks seems like a longtime for nothing to be done, having said that, if its anything like the rest of this year, it wil fly by 

Kezza - how are you today hunny? You back in work? How's it going? Xx

I've not had a bad day today, home now, still got loads of work to do but I'm chilling out for a moment before starting again. Feel much better than I did yesterday. Couldn't function at all I was that tired


----------



## kezza_1980

I got signed off again my manager is being great her friend as had ivf  so really understanding xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's brilliant kezza, so glad they are being understanding for you, bet that's such a relief. Hope you're feeling better soon.
Congrats on being 10 wks today too  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you im officially carrying a kumquat size baby lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

A freaking what??  

That sounds painful


----------



## kezza_1980

Its a Chinese orange lol the smallest of them lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ahh I see  you looking forward to your scan on Thursday?? I've changed mine to Friday now. Hope alls ok


----------



## kezza_1980

Nervous as hell hun if I am honest think its the way i will be either till 12 week or all the pregnancy time will tell I said to Peter last night if I could stay hooked up to a scanner id be right lol xx  how come you changed your scan I am hoping it's ok as it's my mum's wedding anniversary so she will be upset already that day as step dad is no longer with us x


----------



## Puglover1980

Mine's a large mango or grapefruit this week!


----------



## kezza_1980

Puglover I like mango's lol 

Incy is your scan tomorrow ?


----------



## incywincy

Hi Georgie girl, nice to see you again. What devastating news about the sperm. Like kezza says, how could the first place have got it so wrong? Definitely worth chasing up. 

Hmd hope the 2ww is going well! 

Bambi, how come you moved your scan? Glad you are feeling a bit better today, sometimes just a little rest makes all the difference. 

Kezza, good that you've got an understanding manager so you don't have to worry about resting and feeling better. Congrats on the kumquat! I like them. Mines a raspberry but will change tomorrow. 

It is my scan tomorrow, yes. I am quite calm about it. Nervous about the thought of telling people after it though, strange. I feel better today, still full of cold but not that awful heavy tiredness today.


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza & incy- its only a day difference, had to change as I already had appts in my diary on Thursday for work so I've booked the Friday off instead now 

Kezza - you will be fine, stop worrying. I'm sure you would know at this stage if there was a problem xx

Puglover - it's amazing really isn't it. How's your bump getting on?? 

Incy - what times your scan tomo? You are going to be fine. Wishing u lots of luck


----------



## Hmd1987

Evening everyone, glad you are all doing so well 

1 day down, 13 to go lol, if we can wait that long. If we were to test early, when would be the "earliest"?


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-Some clinics give OTD;s of 9 days post day 5 transfer, so I would say that's the earliest you would get a reliable result, however it can be possible to get a BFP before this, I got one at 6 days post day 5 transfer (but I have also known people to get BFNs that early and go onto get a BFP a few days later)

Incy-Good luck for tomorrow hun x

Kezza-Understandable you will feel on edge until after 12 weeks, but good luck for Thursday x

Bambi-Only a few days till your scan as well now, is it sinking in at all?


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi well will keep everything crossed for you I was fine till midwife pointed out its my fifth pregnancy an only Ash to show at the moment xx

Incy what time you at clinic is your wife going x


Hmd I got mine at 5 dp 5dt but I was lucky as it was very very early xx

Vicky thank you I know I will calm down after my 12  well 13 week scan in my case  xx


----------



## incywincy

Hmd, the embryo implants at the earliest around 4/5 days after 5dt. So like Vicky says, a positive is possible 6 days after. But, if you test that early remember a negative is still quite likely and doesn't mean it's not going to happen. If you think you can stand that, testing early is okay. If you think you'll be devastated by an early bfn, try to hold out for longer. Also, remember the trigger shot in your system will give a positive test for about 10 days after you injected it. Good luck! It's such a hard time. Some say that the wait for a scan after bfp is worse but I think the 2ww is the worst part of it all. 

Kezza, cannot believe your midwife said that! How tactless! Just remember, you're 10 weeks, further than you got with most (all? can't see your sig) of your previous non-ash ones. You're nearly at the holy grail of 12 weeks! Stupid midwife. 

Scan is early, 8.30am, for work, but means getting up at 5am to do pessary then out about 7am. Bloody pessaries. Kezza, yes dw is coming, despite it being her sleep time as on shifts. Which probably means she'll be deliriously babbling!


----------



## kezza_1980

I know in a way I don't think she meant it bad it was just after running over my history but it was a shock...... glad your DW is going even if she will be shattered bless her ....... Peter can't come to the one on Thursday but he has the October scan booked off


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I'd like her at all the scans if I can, other appointments not so important. Shame peter can't make Thursday, you'll have to film it for him! I'm going to try filming mine tomorrow as hopefully it will be moving!


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - I'm gobsmacked   can't believe she said that. I would be looking at the fact that the odds are now stacked in your favour. I just know this is your time hunny. Your last scan showed a strong and healthy baby growing so hold onto that memory  

Vicky - yeh a little I think. The fact that my work trousers don't fit it's also making it more real too  
Just polished off some fruit cake so not sure I can't just blame being pg


----------



## kezza_1980

Im sure you will get some lovely movement we did at 8 week+2 you might have seen the video I put on ** ...... I know I am gutted he can't come but my mother is coming 

Bambi I watch the video all the time it keeps me sane ish lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

DH isn't coming to mine on Friday either... Not bothered but can't resist winding him up about it, he feels guilty 
Last week was the first scan he's been to with me, first thing he said, typical man, in reference to the ol' dildo cam was, "it's a bit thin isn't it"   

Kezza - what video is this??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I thought you had seen it bambi ..... its on my profile and on the group xx  peter just commented on the fact it wears a condom lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sorry kezza yeh I was on another planet with the conversation...  

Men, funny creatures aren't they  xx


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I have seen your vid, was a little wriggler! Hoping mine does that! Nice that your mum can go since peter can't. 

Lol @the dildo can comment Bambi! It might be thin but it's still a bit of a jolt when they put it in!


----------



## kezza_1980

You had me thinking then bambi lol 

Incy yes it is nice I think she will enjoy it she got her knitting needles at the ready she can't wait to make something lol ..... I thinkI will miss the dildo cam on Thursday I am so use to it now


----------



## incywincy

I know, I was thinking the other day how I used to be worried about having a baby because I'd have to flash my bits at the birth. But now, I've dropped my pants for so many people it doesn't even bother me any more.   And now, I've just realised I haven't even bothered shaving or anything for tomorrow! It clearly doesn't worry me now, I used to be meticulous about grooming before I went to scans!


----------



## kezza_1980

Haha I did it on my last scan as I pulled my bottoms off I thought oh hairy mesd never mind lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck Incy xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh good luck today incy!!xx

I'm soooo tired again ladies... Just wanna stay in bed all day at the minute


----------



## Hmd1987

Good luck incy!

First day back at work for me, started off fine but now I'm shattered lol luckily I only live 10 mins away so I can go home for lunch


----------



## vickym1984

Hope all has gone ok Incy xxx


----------



## incywincy

Bad news again. It stopped growing almost straight after my last scan, there was no difference in size & no heartbeat. The doctor is talking about investigations to see why they are failing. Not sure if we have the money to investigate and try further treatment. We have one lower quality embryo left.


----------



## vickym1984

So sorry Incy


----------



## Hmd1987

Oh no incy I'm so so sorry!!!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy*, no, I'm so so sorry. Sending you and your partner massive hugs.


----------



## GemH

Oh Incy    I don't know what to say except I am so so sorry! Lots of hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I am so sorry hun I don't really know what to say     im gutted for you xxx


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

I'm so sorry to read this Incy - my heart goes out to you and your partner


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - I'm so so sorry to read this.... I'm gutted for you! Can't believe it. Sending you and DW huge hugs hunny


----------



## incywincy

Thanks everyone.  Can't believe I'm back here again.  I'm hoping to hear from EPU tomorrow and going to try to get them to do at least some of the tests.  You're meant to have 3 consecutive miscarriages before they test, but I'm going to see if they will do it anyway, because otherwise that would mean me paying for more expensive, potentially useless treatment before they'd test, which would be unfair really.

Kezza, good luck for yours tomorrow, think this thread needs a cheer up again!

I know it's awkward when someone has bad news and no-one wants to change the subject but I don't want to be a thread killer so please do keep chatting.


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - I wish I had some words but seriously I'm speechless. Words totally fail me! It's so unfair. I really hope they can/will do some tests for you. How can it be fair they seem to be saying you have to have another heartbreak before they will do anything. 
Please come here and rant/moan whenever, you know we are all here no matter what


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for your scan today kezza xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy I hope I can bring some good news thank you x

Bambi thank you hun xx


----------



## GemH

Incy I hope they can help you.. Just seems to cruel! Thinking of you xx

Good luck Kezza.. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Gem xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-I hope they can help you out sooner rather than later hun

Kezza-Good luck for scan today x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Vicky xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza, how did it go?


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry for delay in post we got lost going and coming back as sat nav was not working 


Baby is doing great the heartbeat was 168 bpm very long legs did loads of wiggling my mum loved it .... measuring 43.2 mm  and they have dated me 11 weeks is that even possible xx


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Kezza that's great news     11 weeks?! I'm never sure how they calculate it with IVF   xx


----------



## incywincy

Kezza that's great news! Don't think your dates can change with ivf but I could be a fast grower & measuring a few days ahead. 

I've got an appt for epu tomorrow morning to discuss options. 

Remember the trouble I got last time for not telling my head personally that I'd had a miscarriage? Well I emailed her to let her know this time and the haggard old crone hasn't even responded! Such caring natures, these teachers. I hate that woman so much. I'm busy seeking advice about my absence, I want to get my record cleared from last time and make sure this new absence is recorded correctly.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well god knows what will happen midwife said they will go off there scan on the 8th ..... I can not believe the cow bag as not got back to you will be thinking of you tomorrow hun x

Georgie girl  thanks hun xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Sometimes you can measure a few days ahead or behind IVF dates dependant on how baby is growing (and how the sonographer measures it). You will probably be given a different date at your 12w scan lol.  Glad all went well xxx

Incy    I can't believe your head hasn't responded xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you vicky ....... its daft the way it works the legs was long as had a stretch ..... at one point we thought it was going to flip over xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - that's fantastic news.. Sounds like that's gonna be one big baby  have u got your date fr your 12 week one yet??xxx

Incy - seriously I would love to meet that woman, she sounds like a complete witch!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol I said that to mum  poor me lol yes I will actually be 13 week from ivf dates lol its on the 8th of October xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh 2 days before my birthday  it's not far away at all, can't believe how quickly it's going for you xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Its dragging for me xxx


----------



## Hmd1987

thats fantastic news


----------



## bambibaby12

How you getting on HMD??xx


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, she actually looks like one and she keeps a curled up toy cat in her office.  Haven't spotted the broomstick yet.

So my day has been spent in bed.  I rolled over before to find the dog licking one of my bum cheeks quite firmly and when I looked down, the sheet was smeared in brown stuff.  I thought, what kind of terrible accident have I had? Turns out a couple of my chocolate raisins had escaped my mouth and I'd been lying on them, rolling them across the bed.  Might change the sheets tonight.


----------



## bambibaby12

incy what a treat for your dog!! You amaze me though how you can still find things to laugh at despite everything. Can't tell you how much I hope this all works out for you soon!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks HMD hope your holding up ok 

Incy ive just nearly peed laughing year ago my mum is a bugger for eating in bed my step dad shouted her up with a panic in his voice he had been told 2 week before that is illness could make him incontinent woke up to a brown mess panicked it was my mum's rolo rolled in his bum cheek an melted lol


----------



## bambibaby12

kezza!! Gosh I've got such a picture of incys **** and this gooey rolo mess 

Thanks for making me smile girls


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww glad to be of help lol but in fairness thank you incy for the giggle and bringing back that happy memory of my step dad its there wedding anniversary today so mum been tearful but she loved scan xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww your poor mum, what a lovely way to have her mind taken off it. Lol @the rolo up the bum! 

You've got to laugh at something. Of course, I'm having down moments as well as up but I'm going to try to focus on other stuff. Have decided to make a list of things to do to take my mind off it, big chores, little chores, projects. I have 5/6ths of a postgraduate diploma finished - was meant to be a masters degree but couldn't think of a dissertation topic that interested me! - think I might pick the 6th module, do it and get my qualification complete. 

This way, at least if I have to spend time waiting to try again, I'll have things to keep me occupied. I'm also going to lose the weight I put on with my last miscarriage, I really begrudged it when I started my bump photos.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye was one of the reasons I booked it  

Keeping busy sounds good and getting another qualification is a bonus sounds like a plan xx


----------



## Hmd1987

after 8 working days off (used holiday), i went back yesterday and was fine. today got up and just felt quite sick? and i had some cramping type pains? Ended up staying home (my work must hate me lol), its eased off a bit but then the pains come back? Trying to not read too much into it, especially as its only 4 days since ET


----------



## kezza_1980

It is hard and any niggle I got I always put down to pessaries but typed into dr Google alot too lol


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I told myself it was pessaries in order not to get my hopes up. It's hard though because you tell yourself it's the pessaries but that naughty part of your brain thinks 'what if?'. Have you decided when you're testing yet?


----------



## Hmd1987

dw was pestering me tonight saying she just wanted me to do one, to take the edge of it (i repeatedly told her it is far too early but she insisted lol) - it was negative, which i totally expected

was thinking possibly sunday morning? what do you guys think, is that too early? should i try and wait till the middle of next week?


----------



## incywincy

I think Sunday is a good place to start. That would make you 11dpo, generally when faint positives might start showing. But it will still be early so if you do test then don't be disheartened if it's bfn. Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Hmd1987

Okay hun, thankyou 

Hope you and your missus are doing okay (in the circumstances)


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Hope the EPU apt goes as well as can be expected hun, will be thinking of you x

HMD-Yes, I got a BFP (very faint) at 11 days post collection, but I have known people to get BFNs at that stage and get a BFP by 14-16 days post collection

Bambi-Good luck for your scan today x


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning all x

Incy hope everything goes ok today hun thinking of you xx

Bambi good luck today hun xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks ladies

Bambi, good luck for today!


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls 

Incy - thinking of you


----------



## GemH

Good luck bambi & hope things go ok for u too today Incy.

Thinking of u xxx


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Good luck for today Bambi 

HMD - I've been thinking about how soon it will take me to cave in, testing-wise, when I finally get to that stage. I tend to be the opposite way, leaving it late as I don't want to see that all-too-familiar one lonely line staring back at me!

Incy - thinking of you - I think it would be great to finish your qualification, it is a goal that would give you a real sense of achievement. Your boss sounds like a total cow - like Bambi said, I'd love to meet her - can you imagine her faced with us lot - she wouldn't stand a chance, especially with all the hormones we're on, either through injections or through being pregnant! Some people really don't live on the same planet as us - my boss says to me that I can't judge other people by your own standards, as you'll only be disappointed - I think in this case he's right!

I'm trying hard to think positive thoughts too - your story about the chocolate raisin really helped - I had to try and turn a snort of laughter into a coughing fit in order to not get rumbled for being on FF at work! 

I haven't mentioned before (as I feel a cow for doing so) but my little sister (5yrs younger than me) found out she had blocked tubes and endo cysts a few months ago. She got straight onto a free IVF cycle (and rightly so) and is, at this moment, having her EC. She's had a terrible time of it, as she didn't initially respond to the stim drugs (she's on a v low dose due to the cysts). I'm 100% supporting her of course, but it's hard as I've been TTC and saving for my first go of ICSI for 4/5 years, and still haven't got there. It's weird dealing with the emotions relating to the fact that my sis has only had a month or two from not being able to conceive, to having her first cycle. My family have been looking to me for all the answers re: IVF etc. as I'm the resident 'expert' despite never having got that far myself. All that said, I'm pray^   for her at the moment - in my dream world it will work for both of us first time and we'll be PG only months apart....hey a girl can dream


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey georgie you never know it could happen xx


----------



## incywincy

Georgie, am I right in thinking that you don't qualify for funding as your DP has children already?  That's the position I'm in.  It really frustrates me.  I understand in some ways - people with no children at all will think, well at least you have stepchildren, but it still seems unfair in other ways.  I know there's not enough funding and they have to prioritise somehow, just wish there was enough funding to go round really.  It must be difficult to watch your sister get it and get there before you when you've struggled to get there for so long.  But it would be lovely if you both succeed at the same time, the little cousins will grow up so close!

I had my EPU appointment and I'm down for ERPC on Wednesday.  I asked about testing and they said I'd have to talk to the surgeon about that. The sonographer seemed unsure if they could test the embryo since it was still so small but they said I should be able to get blood tests done.  I have started very lightly brown bleeding though, so I don't know, it might start earlier.  I'd prefer it to hang on though, if there's a chance of testing being done.

I have contacted my union over my headteacher, I decided I had to as I was starting to really stress and obsess over it.  I shouldn't be spending this time worrying about how she will react, I should be dealing with my physical and emotional health right now so I think getting some union reassurance will help me.


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy hope they can test for you hun and it holds off until Wednesday ...... good for you btw contacting your union I can't say I blame you  it must be awful not having a supportive head xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Kezza.  I just realised last night how much it was affecting me as I ended up crying after having all sorts of arguments with her in my head.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well let us know how you get on


----------



## vickym1984

Georgie-Can understand you feeling like that, it is so unfair the way that those with partners with children from a previous relationship are excluded from funding in many area's

Incy-I hope they can test somehow for you xx


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Incy - I hope they can do the tests x I think you're definitely right to speak to your union. I know that jobs are important, but they're not everything. I moved from a job that gave me a breakdown (when I went back afterwards they said, 'everyone's had at least one'!) to a job that is the opposite, with a really supportive boss. The most important thing in life is family and friends, you and your health  I can totally relate to playing out conversations/scenarios in your head - it does take it's toll stress-wise   

Yes - you're right, we don't qualify as DP has children already. It is so hard - I've brought his eldest daughter up from 12 to 18 and she calls me Mum. Her biological mother abused her and then disowned her just before DP and I got together, so it's been a long hard road for all of us. However, it's not the same as having your own child and I'm sure you'll understand that it's the desire to 'grow' my own baby, to do things right by him/her from day 1 (or at least try to!) that is what motivates me. 

I suppose the annoying thing for me is that (most) of us stepmums are the ones picking up the pieces of previous relationships and helping the children get through difficult times, issues etc. being the financial provider (my step-daughter's biological mother has not paid a penny of child maintenance in 5 years despite having a manager-level job!) whilst having to put our own feelings aside.

(rant over  )

I've just had an update from my Mum re: my sister - she's out of EC, they retrieved 15 eggs! She's still being observed due to a pain in her side, they've given her tramadol. Good result though, bless her


----------



## incywincy

Georgie, I know what you mean about the step-mum thing, although I suppose I play the role of step-dad!  Mine's father doesn't contribute financially either - or see them.  I've raised them since they were in primary and they're all in high school & 6th form now.  So I know I'll always have kids, but I do want to carry one and spend months off work snuggling with a tiny baby, being vomited on and all the rest.  I know that part doesn't last forever, and the relationship I've got with my step kids is the bit that lasts forever, but I still want to experience the baby bits too.

I'm glad you're in a better job now with support.  Your old place sounds like my current one.  A friend at work had a breakdown and requested occupational health support.  When she tried to arrange her appointments they were really inflexible on the dates they could give her and when she queried why, it was said that due to confidentiality, they can't have members of the same school with appointments near each other in case they saw each other in the waiting room and basically, so many of our staff were with them that there was no flexibility on when they could fit her in!  One of our ladies toilets is known as the 'crying toilets', and my old office was pretty much known as the place you could go and cry where no-one would spread it around why you were upset.  The only upside to all of this is that you know you are not alone, that it is not a personal vendetta.  I think if we ganged together we could take her down, but everyone is afraid to be the one who sticks their neck on the line.

That's great news about your sister!  Hope she gets good fertilisation rates!

Thank you Vicky. I've just looked at your ticker, can't believe you're 30 weeks now!  Not long at all!  Have you got everything prepared?


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Wow Incy - I didn't realise you had to help raise all 3 of them - one has been enough of a challenge for me - you are truly a superstar - and your great relationship with them is a testament to that   I totally understand about wanting to be vomited on and having the time off with a newborn - I pray we both get our happy endings    xxx

Your workplace sounds awful - the crying toilets?! I also understand about not wanting to be the one who sticks their neck on the line - I had no option in the end as my brain literally 'broke', the electrical impulses started misfiring and I was suddenly about to into a client meeting and didn't know what I was doing there, or who anyone was! I should have seen it coming, I had a blackout a few months previously, but I thought I could handle it. The union is the best way forward for you and your colleagues as the union take the heat, or at least, that's how I understand it.

On the suggestion of you lovely ladies on this thread, I emailed my clinic to see if they could match me whilst I wait (another 5 weeks!) for the chromosome bloods - I emailed on Wed lunchtime and haven't had a response yet - she normally emails back straight away....I am soooooo rubbish at all this waiting.....lol


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope you don't have an egg co like mine and incy's she was a nightmare


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Really? you poor things - where did you have yours done? Mine so-far has been brilliant - the Agora is a small clinic - they only deal with 80 couples a year - but with a v personal touch. My egg co was the first person I called when I enquired about egg sharing and she also has step-children, a DP with a psycho ex-wife etc. so totally understood. She only deals with egg sharers so offers a one-2-one service. I think that the attitude of the people involved really makes a massive difference - we had a terrible time at the LFC - they were so clinical an impersonal - didn't even flinch when I burst into tears, just carried on talking! xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Care in Manchester ...... think ours was just a rarity yours maybe on holiday  xx


----------



## GeorgieGirl81

Probably   I'm just mega impatient and annoyed with myself at being so. Give me a virtual slap


----------



## kezza_1980

I cant I  was just as  bad lol


----------



## incywincy

I was bad too for waiting for email replies, Kezza had it worse than me but the egg co woman was pretty lax.  She just didn't give out any information and replying to emails was terrible!  She was quite a cold woman too.  

And yeah, 3 children has it's trying moments.  The main difference between one and 3 I think is, that with one they can't give 'it wasn't me' excuse.  That's the one that drives me the most mad!    

Bambi are you around yet? - hope your scan went well!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi incy- sorry to hear your news today. Really hope they can do some tests for you. Guess at least then you may not feel like it was completely in vain.

My scan went ok but still a long way to go so just gonna take each day at a time


----------



## Puglover1980

Aww Bambi, I was expecting you to be a bit more excited than that! Really pleased it went ok. x


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh I know puglover sorry....  
It was perfect and as it should be but I know how quickly it could all be snatched away so trying to keep it in perspective.
Hope all is well with u xx


----------



## incywincy

Glad it went well Bambi. Try not to worry too much, relax and enjoy it! I know it's easier said than done but after everything we do to get pregnant we should be allowed to enjoy it more than 'normal' women though generally it tends to end up being the other way round though.


----------



## bambibaby12

Never a truer word said incy. My "normal" friends just can't understand my anxiety but hey ho...


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-That sounds terrible re your work. Did the union get back to you?  I have most things sorted, will be finishing hospital bag next week. Been doing lots of tidying too. xx

Bambi-Glad it went well, but understand the anxiety. If you can afford it, I would fully recommend a private scan between 9 and 10 weeks to keep you sane x

Georgie-Hope she gets back to you, but I doubt they will match whilst waiting for chromosome results back as they need that info to do the matching (ie they will need to know if you are a CF carrier to see whether the couple will accept that, and the same with CMV status) xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - I've decided I'm not gonna have another scan. It stressed me out more today worrying about the scan. I feel calm about the whole thing but just not getting hopes up if that makes sense. What will be, will be. Would rather just roll with it now, take a day at a time and see what happens xx


----------



## incywincy

Vicky, I've yet to outline what's happened to the union, just made the initial contact but will do it soon.  You probably need to be sorted nice and early don't you, with Hannah being early?

I feel much better today, I had a nice long chat with my mum yesterday.  I've got quite a bit of brown bleeding now, but hopefully will still be able to get to ERPC and some testing.  I think I feel better too because I already told work I won't be in next week and I told them I was booked for surgery so it doesn't feel like I'm malingering because who can argue with surgery?

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I'm spending the day walking and curling up with my dog, then going out with DW this evening.  I am going to have an alcholic drink!


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm not up to much as work has not paid my sick pay   so quiet weekend in and Peter is off so some quality time together xx


----------



## GemH

Glad to here your feeling abit better Incy. Xx

I've been sorting out the boys bedroom, getting things sorted & having a good clear out but I've over done it.. Got belly & back ache now  so I'm now on the sofa chilling with my doggies! 

Sounds like a nice day/evening.. Have a couple of alcoholic bevvies for me too xxx


----------



## incywincy

I don't think I can drink for you too, I'll be on the floor after two margaritas!  

Kezza, that's a bit crap, hope they get your money sorted pronto.  Nice to spend some time with him though, staying in on the couch is nice too.  

I've been looking at places to eat and there's just no deals on on a Saturday and the places I want to go are a bit pricey.  Might just end up at the indians, but they don't do margaritas and I have my heart set on a margarita.


----------



## kezza_1980

Me too cant even try and sort it till Monday


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy - glad you're feeling better today and how you have a fabulous night with DW, enjoy your margarita! They are lush 

Kezza - is that an error with work or are they being funny about paying you??

Gem - awww how cute. Have you painted yet? Have u started buying stuff? Can't believe you're over half way already 

HMD - how's the 2ww going? Hope you're ok? 

Having a lovely chilled day today, been and bought new accessories for our new kitchen, and a new vacuum cos I managed to drop ours down the stairs the other day  
DH has done the most amazing thing for us today, surprised me with a trip to Barbados at the beginning of January. He said it will be our last "romantic/couple" holiday. Just hope I can bloody well deliver the goods now


----------



## kezza_1980

Well work was suppose to scan my sick note across and agency saying they never knew


----------



## bambibaby12

?? So they just didn't pay you? Can't believe that. Can't they not do a bacs transfer for you? Xx


----------



## GemH

Barbados wow bambi I'm soooo jealous, I'd love to go there. I'll prob have 2 screaming boys by then so wouldn't be able to   how lovely of your dh.. He needs words with mine lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so but agency not open till Monday morning now so will have to wait .......... and what a lovely DH you have how thoughtful and rem the pact you will deliever the goods .... did they date you again on scan xx


Gem have you got any names for the boys yet xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I know, will be an amazing "baby moon", I'll only be 21/22 wks then so will be perfect  
How amazing how different this new year will be from last year. Would u ever have guessed you'd be having twins??xx

Kezza - yes! The pact!! I forgot   Pma all the way from now on 
Hope you can get it sorted next week. 
Yeh she said 7 weeks but she said the angle was different this time?? She said not to worry too much about dates at this stage cos it will change everywhere/every time you get scanned. Weird cos the GP are going off my period dates which makes me 8 wks today so guess I will only know true edd at my 12 wk scan, whenever that ends up being xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Wow Barbados sounds amazing!! You are very lucky 

Not done a test yet but little worried cos I had bad cramps yesterday and today :S hope it's not a bad sign


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - you'd be about right now for implantation wouldn't you?? Cramps aren't a bad thing, think all of us on here had cramps upto and even after our BFPs xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye bambi I hope they do too .... in regards to dates we said same after the private scan dated me at 11 weeks we will just see what the dating scan brings ....... I have to admit since my scan other day I have been so much more relaxed I actually like it lol .... think it was just what I needed unles its the lemon meringue I've been craving and filing up on lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

kezza, lemon meringue sounds lush! I'm just about to make a brew and munch on a couple of choc digestives. That's my rock and roll Saturday night 

Enjoy my lovely xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Even though it's still early, decided to do a test but unfortunately it's a bfn.....trying to reassure myself that we otd is the 30th so we have plenty of time for things to change but tbh I just have a feeling it wont


----------



## vickym1984

How many days post collection are you ? 11/12?  A lady I know from another thread tested at 11, 12, 13 days post collection, all BFN, and at 14 days post collection she got a BFP

When I was cycling with Hannah there was someone on my clinic thread who reported her BFN at 15 days post collection (dya before OTD) but the next day she got a BFP xx


----------



## Hmd1987

EC was 11/9 and then ET was 16/9...i know its early but i cant help but already feel quite upset


----------



## GemH

Oh hmd  I hope it's just cause u tested too early.. Got everything crossed for u. Try and stay positive xxxx

About names Kezza, we've had a chat and come to to an agreement on 1 we both like... Ollie.. The 2nd we're still not sure. I reckon by time they are here even ollie will change   it's so difficult I think girls names are much easier... If I was having 2 girls I was sorted.. Lily & Daisy I loved. Hadn't even thought of boys names! 

Hope u all have a lovely Sunday.. My dh is out alday so leaves me & the dogs. My mum & nana are coming over and cooking a roast yum yum. Said I'd help but apparently I just need to relax lol so il make the most of it.

Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - I just think that's too early to be honest chic. My BFP was quite faint even at what I think was 13/14 dpo! Don't give up. Your OTD is there for a reason xx

Gem - yeh I think that. Boys names are much harder. Love the name Ollie, I always wanted Oliver but one if my friends has beaten me too it. Now my number 1 is Max. I have loads of girls names I like... Sunday roast cooked by your mum sounds perfect, very jealous! That's my job for later on. Hope u have a nice relaxing day xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi my lemon meringue was divine yum yum xxx

Gem lily is a front runner for us it's actually after my aunt who passed away when she was 36  I never had the pleasure of meeting her but I am the spit of her xx  ollie is lovely btw xx


Hmd keeping everything crossed for you I think its too early for you xx

Incy hope you got your margaritas and had a nice night xx


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-I can understand but it is highly likely that its just too early. Its 11 days post collection today, and many pregnant women don't get a BFP that early (the majority in fact) xxxx


----------



## Hmd1987

i'm doing my best to keep that in mind, thanks ladies


----------



## bambibaby12

Can't believe its Monday again..... So so depressing!!! Just feel that I live for the wknds at the moment, work is so so busy and drives me insane. Makes me tired thinking about it


----------



## Hmd1987

i hate mondays too - didnt go to work again today  been having super bad cramps all weekend...

did the test yesterday as you all know and it was positive, and i've just done another (one of those one step things) and there is a faint 2nd line :O


----------



## incywincy

That's great news HMD!  Congratulations!

I had a lovely night out, though the margaritas were a bit disappointing in Frankie and Benny's, very watery, so I had to go elsewhere and have another one just to satisfy myself!  

Feeling a bit flatter today, starting to think what on earth I'm going to do next.  I don't want to use my last embryo, it took an extra day to get to the standard for freezing and I feel like it'll just have the same problems the better two ones had.  I don't know how or when I'm going to get all these miscarriage tests done, and how we'll afford that plus more treatment.  At least last time I just had to wait for a period and straight into a FET.


----------



## Hmd1987

big big hugs!!! i can't even possibly begin to imagine how you must be feeling, I really can't....not to get your hopes up but maybe it could be 3rd time lucky?


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi time does fly when it comes to getting back in work xx

Incy   I hope you can get some answers soon.........glad  you finally got a decent margarita 

HMD hope your line continues to get darker and stronger

Afm still not been paid and depending on if my work still as my sick notes may not slightly peed off at the moment xx


----------



## Hmd1987

ladies.....just done a clearblue digital test...its ocme up saying pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!


----------



## incywincy

HMD, you're definitely pregnant then!  Take it easy and look after yourself now!  Can you book a scan yet or are you waiting until OTD?

Kezza, they need to sort it out!  Hope you can get by in the meantime, it's such a worry when something like that happens.  

The consultant wants me to have tests before doing the FET even if I do do it, but they're so expensive.  I know he doesn't want to risk doing it again if there's something causing the miscarriages, but at the same time I looked at his price list and thought, easy for him to say on his private doctor's wages.

I need to win the lottery.


----------



## Hmd1987

i agree with winning the lottery...we need to do that too. 

i really can't believe it! especially after getting the negative test yesterday morning!! I will keep doing the one step ones and save my last clear blue for next Monday (otd), and providing its still positive, then i will call the clinic and get the scan booked...

one thing i couldnt understand...they collected 26 eggs and out of my 13, 12 were mature and 9 fertilised. Made it to blast but didnt have any to freeze?  how can you go from having quite alot to only having 2 left on day 5?


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD that's amazing news!! Told you it was too early yesterday  I think there is only so far embryos can survive out of their natural environment, that's why some people prefer to get them back inside asap and don't want to risk going to blast. The only benefit is if you have lots like you did so the clinics can pick out the strongest. So pleased for you  

Incy - can't believe the margarita was crap, mind you, like you said already, if they had been too strong you would have been on your ****
Really hope things work out for you. Would you perhaps consider a new and fresh cycle??xx

Kezza - can't believe they still haven't paid you! I would be on the blower pronto about that. Are you back in today so you can sort it or not?xx


----------



## incywincy

I think it's a bit of a numbers game really.  I think it's something like, of what you get it's possible that only half will be mature, only half of that will fertilise, only half of that may succeed to blast.  Obviously that's just a general rule of thumb and it might be that you get lucky and get most of them to blast or the other way like it has been for you, and most of them don't.  At least you went to blast - if you'd gone with a day 3 transfer, you might have transferred the ones that haven't made it.  It is a shame that out of those numbers you don't have any frozen but fingers crossed you won't need them anyway! 

I've just been searching for private donors online as I do occasionally, and found one who lists his interests as being 'tripe and onions, betting shops and the holy roman empire'.  Really selling himself there.   I shouldn't be mean, at least he's offering and at least he doesn't list his hobbies as 'going out with the lads and drinking' and refuse STD testing as one donor did, but it did make me chuckle.

Bambi, I think once I get over all this testing malarkey, I'd prefer to try a fresh cycle rather than a FET, I just feel that last embie is from the same bad batch.  But apart from the money, the waiting list for egg share is enough to make me cry.  It's gone from 3-4 months when I applied last year to 6-8 months.


----------



## Hmd1987

it was just disappointing that after starting with such high numbers, only having 2 left that were good enough to be transferred. But fingers crossed this bfp stays, and continues for the next 9 months and then it won't matter

6 to 8 months is a long waiting time - will the cost be reduced though because you have already had all the screening tests done?


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-Congratulations hun 
Incy-I am so sorry you are feeling like this, but it is very understandable. No advice but lots of support xxx

Kezza-Have your work said what the problem is with the pay ? x


----------



## incywincy

I think I'll save a little bit, but I think I'll have to pay for the STI ones again as they'll be out of date in December, they only last for a year apparently.  *Just thought I could just go to a GUM clinic and get them done.  Someone remind me of this if I'm whinging about screening costs in a couple of months!

I understand why you're disappointed but like you say, hopefully it won't matter anyway.  Especially if both have taken and you have instant siblings!

Hi Vicky, thank you.  Hope you are well & enjoying mat leave.


----------



## kezza_1980

Basically the company I work for told me to take the sick notes to them but agency saying they need them and work have not forwarded them made worse that my agency contact is now off anyway spoke to another woman she is going to call work get them sent over


----------



## mle83

Hi ladies,

Incy I am so sorry to hear your news, I really do hope that things work out for you in the future.

Hmd congratulation's on your BFP 

Kezza I hope that work sort your sick pay out soon, must be very frustrating for you.

Vicky I hope you are enjoying your maternity leave.

I have just had my AMH result back and its 79, the nurse said this was very high but they will still accept me if the other tests come back ok. I was wondering if anyone else had a really high AMH level?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi mle, I'm not sure how having a high AMH can be a bad thing, think it's normally linked to polycystic ovaries so all they would do its change your protocol and drug dose and monitor you closely. I'm sure someone else on here has a high result so hopefully they will pop on soon and reassure you. 
Good luck xx


----------



## Hmd1987

I think mine was in the 60s from what I remember....they just put me on short protocol with lower dose of the stimulants stuff


----------



## mle83

Thanks bambibaby and Hmd.
I feel better knowing that it didn't prevent you from egg sharing hmd


----------



## incywincy

Thanks mle.  I have heard of high AMHs sharing before, like Hmd says, they should just tailor the drugs.  They might keep you on closer monitoring to make sure you don't overstim but hopefully it just means you'll get lots of eggs!  Do you know how long you've got to wait for the rest to come back?


----------



## incywincy

Afternoon everyone.  I'm cancelling my ERPC as I seem to have passed everything out today.  Well, I say that, I thought that earlier but then I completely flooded out the couch before.  But the important bits have passed, I won't go into details though.  It wasn't as bad as my medical management last time, much less painful.  I am sad that I can't have the tissues tested but I am glad that I avoided the risks of the ERPC.  I know sometimes it can be an incomplete miscarriage and still need ERPC, but after today I will be highly shocked if that's the case!  I feel like I've lost half a stone.

I've contacted the EPU to tell them to cancel it but no-one's called me back.    Don't want to seem like I'm just not turning up tomorrow, don't like NHS appointment wasters.

Oh, I saw my GP today and she referred me to the recurrent miscarriages clinic but said they might turn me down because I've only had two.  I did point out that in order to have a third I'd have to pay a lot for more treatment first and it seemed unfair to do that.  But she said it was up to them.  We'll see.  If they reject me I'll pursue it.


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy*, big hugs. Hope you're feeling as well as possible and I'm glad that you don't have to undergo another ERPC. I agree that it would be ridiculous to make you wait for a third m/c. Hopefully they will be sensible about it and realise that it has to be different for people needing IVF.


----------



## incywincy

The miscarriage association does say that either 3 mcs or people with difficulty getting pregnant.  However, I don't have difficulty getting pregnant - when I try I do.  But being in a same sex relationship, I can't just try.  I don't know if it would be discriminatory if they didn't take it into consideration because there are straight couples with MF in the same position.  But they should take the general IVFness of it all into consideration.  

Thank you for the hugs.  I don't feel too bad, had a cry as it all passed out but I feel kind of okay.  I'm signed off until next Tuesday but I don't know what I want to do about going to work yet.


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh incy, I'm so so sorry for you and your loss, it just isn't fair at all.

Really hope you get accepted, like you said, why should you have to pay for more treatment and have it fail before you are listened to.


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Sorry to hear it's all come to a head today, but glad for you that you hopefully won't need an ERPC.  Defintely pursue it if they decline based on the fact you have had 2 not 3 miscarriages, it would be very unfair given the circumstances x


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry it's happened before Wednesday,  hope you get accepted xx


----------



## incywincy

It's okay girls.  I had my doubts on whether they'd test it and at least they're not going to puncture my womb tomorrow now.  

Just got to wait for a while.  I feel better about this than last time though, not sure why.


----------



## kezza_1980

It maybe cause its happened close together,  I had my ectopic close together and I dealt with the 2nd better x


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I think so, and I think the second time round it's not as much of a shock.

How you feeling?  All geared up for tomorrow?


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah think your right .... I'm okay not in till half 4 so thats good just hope I get answers about my pay


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, they need to pay it asap!


----------



## kezza_1980

The agency said they wont if Achica dont send sick notes for any reason


----------



## incywincy

If they don't, can you get copies off your doctor?  They'll be on the system.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope you manage to get it sorted today kezza. Can't see how they can refuse to pay you  

Incy - thinking of you, hope today isn't too much of a crappy day. Glad you aren't having to go into hospital  

HMD - have u tested again this morning? Line any darker?? 

Morning to everybody else, puglover, Vicky, gem, hope you are all ok


----------



## GemH

Incy lots of hugs, I admire you, your such a strong lady   I hope they accept you and things get moving xx

Hey to everyone else... I've been abit quiet but only cos I'm so bloody knackered. Only 21 weeks but I'm the size of a house & full days at work making me tired! Hope everyone else are good, half way through the week yayy xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Are you still full time Gem? I can't imagine how you're coping, I'm shattered even now. Dread work at the moment 
Having a real crappy few weeks too, just countdown to the weekends al the time xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Hey bambi, yeah I did another test yesterday teatime and the line was much stronger 

Not liking this nausea though or the stomach cramps, they keep waking me up in the night

Morning everyone else


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Hope your company send the agency the sick notes x

HMD-Glad your tests are getting stronger

Gem-sorry to hear you are so tired x

Incy-Look after yourself hun x

Bambi-Hope you are feeling ok

Puglover etc, hope everyone is ok x


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - yeh I remember at first I would wake up with the cramps, think it's all just new and your body is changing and stretching a lot xx

Vicky - I'm good thanks, just tired. How are you? Can't believe we are on the brink of October and then you are due "next month".... Crazy!!xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Incy that will be by next move asking doctors 

Thanks girls hopefully have it sorted soon xx


----------



## GemH

Yep bambi still full time. Leave house at 8am and get back about 6.30pm.. Even though I don't travel far sitting in an office alday and dealing with customers tires me out! About 8 weeks to go and counting!

Wow can't believe Vicky your nearly due.. Doesn't seem possible. Us girls have been chatting for nearly a whole year  xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi/Gem I know, shocking, it has actually flown by since my 12w scan. I am now 4 weeks away from the stage I had DD at, which is kinda scary lol.


----------



## kezza_1980

Well agency have called wont get paid till a week on friday so that will be 3 week without anything    I don't even feel.like goingback this evening now xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Call them back, tell them it is not your fault, and that you demand an urgent bank transfer, they can pass the fee onto the client, as it was their fault. That's not on xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks for that vicky I went in work turns out its the agency at fault due to them not telling my work they had to send them in work as always been under the impression they file them on my personal file


----------



## incywincy

It doesn't surprise me that it's the agencies fault, some agencies are terrible for stuff like that.  Are they still saying they'll pay you in over a week's time?


----------



## kezza_1980

She is supposed to be ringing me when they receive sick notes which was posted monday evening ...... and she will be asking if they will pay me sooner


----------



## incywincy

Such a faff!  Hope they sort it out today.


----------



## kezza_1980

Me 2 think it's a joke suppose to be the leading agency in Manchester


----------



## vickym1984

Hope its sorted this afternoon for you x


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

So so soooo glad it's Friday, although I've a really long crappy day in Birmingham today  
Can't wait to finish today and chill for the weekend, I am cream crackered. Feel as though that's all I say at the moment. My grandma said to me last night "hope you're not doing too much?",... What's "too much" these days? I'm doing what I need to do to make the world go round, work, running a house and having a very energetic beagle doesn't change cos I'm pregnant. Can't wrap myself in cotton wool and tbh keeping busy is a welcome distraction from all the negative thoughts that seem to weedle their way into my mind  

Anyway, enough of my ramble, how is everybody?? Has anybody got anything good happening over the weekend? 

Can't believe we are into October next week, this year just seems to have disappeared!

HMD - how many tests have you done now  how are you feeling chic?

Kezza - did u manage to sort your money out with the agency?

Gem - sorry I missed your post the other day. Gosh that's a long day out of the house. Luckily cos I work from home I tend to only be out of the house for 6/7 hrs a day but then can be working until 8/9pm doing my reports etc so can be long hours still. 8 wks left?? Gosh I'm jealous! Is that end of November or something then??

Vicky - that is a scary thought, I hope your little boy hangs on a little longer for you 

Incy - how are you? I don't suppose you've heard anything more from the hospital about testing have you? 

Puglover - hope you're ok and everything is going well


----------



## GemH

Your grandma's right missus, don't be doing too much or I'll be telling u off too   make sure this weekend u take it easy. I know what u mean about stopping all the negative thoughts running through your mind but your pregnant lovie so enjoy it 

Yeah I leave 15th November for 2 weeks annual leave then maternity starts December. It's my birthday 18th November so be nice to be off work. It's my Mr's birthday this Sunday so we will prob go out for a meal & maybe cinema... Can't have a drink can we lol well he can but his not much of a drinker, that used to be me one for a bevvie  other than that nice relaxed weekend I think. Just can't wait to be able to turn my alarm off tomorrow and lay in xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-sorry that you have a long day, but TFI Friday eh   
Gem-Not long (7 weeks) till 15th November, bet you can't wait

on November 8th hubby and I will have been together for 10 years (November 8th 2003 was our first date), so if baby is still inside rather than out, we are planning on going for a meal the next day (8th is a Friday this year) to celebrate this and also reaching term as reach term on 6th November


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi nope nothing ive contacted one of my old pals who is an hr consultant for some advice xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Thread went a bit quiet this week but it's now perking up. I'm struggling to keep up with everyone individually but hope you are all doing well

I've done just a few tests (ha!! 5 since Monday), all positive. I was concerned about the pain abs the nausea being quite strong so I went to the doctors yesterday and she had a quick feel of my tummy and said nothing to worry about unless I get strong pains in just one area. It usually just feels like cramps but it does keep moving around, bring on the 6 week scan just so I know everything really is okat


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I know, I can't wait to do nothing this weekend. Just wanna sleep all the time   make sure you make the most of your time together now. I'm sure you won't get a moment spare once those 2 boys arrive 
Wish my DH wasn't a big drinker, just been and bought him 2 bottles of wine for tonight. I can only watch and yearn  to be honest I haven't really the stomach for drinking at the moment even if I could. Do sometimes think it would help me relax tho.
What's on at the flix? We are gonna go Sunday too I think. Xx

Vicky - wow, 10 years! That's a great anniversary. Either way, make sure you celebrate it. Unfortunately tho I predict you will be celebrating with another addition to your family, least you can have a drink tho then (unless your going to be breast feeding  )

Kezza - they are ridiculous now. Disgusting the way they are treating you. Hope you friend can give you some ammunition to spring on them xx

HMD - 5 tests?? That's nothing, I'm probs in double figures now  I did one on Tuesday too. No more in the house now tho and not going to buy anymore. Did u say you have a scan booked??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi so do I xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls hope you have all had a great weekend xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Hello ladies. I'm also awaiting my first appointment in bourn hall clinic in Cambridge. I hope ok to ask questions? 
Does women who's pcos always in short protocol ivf? Do you have a choice which protocol to be in or it's all depends on consultant? I have a mild polycystic ovary. I am hoping to egg share in bourn. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello hoping for bubba all the girls I know with pcos did short protocol I don't have them but did short as well


----------



## vickym1984

Hoping4-I have PCOS and did long, think it depends on the clinic and your AMH etc x


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping4bubba* - I have severe PCOS and did long protocol. Like Vicky says, it will depend on various factors but primarily your clinic's preferred approach. I egg shared at the Lister Fertility Clinic. I see you've done IVF before. What was the protocol then? That will probably play a part in the decision too.


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Thank you ladies for ur response. That was I think as well as I tried to egg share in heart & essex clinic and when we was our appointment, consultant told us it will be long protocol. Sad to say I can't egg share in their clinic as I had Hep B core + (past infection). They didn't bother to investigate more compare to Bourn. Which I am glad they did.

Puglover- I was in long protocol before. So maybe if I am matched in bourn clinic, it'll still be the same. I am just bit concern as I suffered from very mild ohss on my first pregnancy. I am pretty scared that it may happen again. You can get ohss even after the treatment or even your pregnant already?

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Oh speaking of lister clinic. I have to ring them tomorrow as I also registered with the, to egg share. I haven't heard anything and it was march when I went there to have my first appointment. I hope this time someone is waiting for Asian egg donor (fingers cross).


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

How is it Monday again 

Hope everybody had a good weekend, we just seemed to spend it clearing stuff out of spare rooms so we can decorate and have new carpets put down, amazing how much stuff seems to just accumulate. Feel like I need another few days off to sleep.

I've my midwife appt tomorrow, guessing it's just boring form filling but at least I will then know when my 12 wk scan is, another milestone to reach. Bet it seems like a distant memory for all you ladies 
Kezza, it's yours this week isn't it? What day again?xx


----------



## GemH

Morning bambi & ladies xxx

Mine seems like ages ago now yeah...but still remember it like it was yesterday! Its exciting stuff when you have a date for it. I have my 26 week scan end of October so maybe we'll be having scans around the same time again 

Enjoy your Mondays ladies... Weekend goes wayyyyy too fast xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh gem, that really has flown by! You don't seem to have been pregnant long at all. 

That's the weekend the clocks go back btw girls so the dark nights are looming  


Just a thought ladies, What are you all thinking of doing work wise, will you be going back to work? I have always thought I would just stay at home but then started doubting what I wanted. Would I get bored and regret not having my career... until I looked into childcare costs. It would be £1200 a month for full time nursery, just seems crazy money  
Still think nursery is important for them to interact etc so think I would just stay home and then send them a few mornings/ days a week


----------



## GemH

I know time has flown. I was 22 weeks yesterday.

Ahhh dark mornings & dark before u leave off work boohoo. Though I do like the frosty mornings when everything all white & sparkly. 

I know bambi child care costs are ridiculous & that's just for 1 child, so we've decided I'll be staying at home with the boys.. Otherwise gets too costly! I might try and do some part time work if my mum can look after them for afew hours a week but I don't no yet. Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - it depends on so many things, as usual! I always knew even before I got pregnant back in 2010 that I would have to return to work full time after maternity leave because I am the primary breadwinner. We did discuss my husband being a stay at home dad, but in this economic climate it seemed crazy to leave a decent job willingly, especially with a sizable mortgage in London! The first time round I could only afford to have 9 months off, and that was only because my company offers a really good maternity package of full pay for the first 18 weeks. I've had a few promotions and rises since then so this time I know I can have the year off, although I am still saving like crazy so I can do it without putting myself into debt or dipping in to my ISA. All of that aside, I knew in my heart that I wasn't one of those women who wanted to be at stay at home mum. I really admire them, but it's not for me. I've worked really hard to progress in my career and I really love my job. So it's a daily balancing act, and I imagine it will get even harder when this one turns 1 and I return to work in Feb 2015! We are extremely lucky to have my parents nearby - my dad (who went part-time around the time I was going back to work) and mum have my daughter on Mondays and Tuesdays. My mum (who is fully retired) has her on her own on Wednesdays. She's goes to nursery on Thursday all day and Friday morning. I work compressed hours, so I do a full working week but leave at midday on Friday. I pick my daughter up from nursery at 1 and we have the afternoon together. It was the best I could do to have a bit of time with her just the two of us while still being full time. Even just that day and a half a week at nursery costs over £400 a month! If we didn't have the help from my parents we wouldn't have been able to contemplate having a child I don't think, as like you say, full-time fees are astronomical. They would have virtually wiped out my husband's salary.

Does your company offer childcare vouchers? Even though you have to pay for these, they end up saving me about £70 a month in childcare costs.

Did I feel guilty going back to work when my daughter was only 9 months old? Yes, I guess so. But it's never easy to leave your child, and I was very keen for her to grow up knowing that women can have careers as well as men. It seems to be working out pretty well really. She has a lovely routine with lots of variety and she has totally flourished at nursery. I have no doubt that her having that interaction with lots of other children and adults from such an early age has contributed to how advanced her speech and other skills are. I do wish I could have gone down to 3 or 4 days a week at work, so I had a bit more time with her, but it wasn't possible financially so we do the best we can with what we have. It does mean that we make all the time we spend with her as fun as possible. If I were a SAHM I know there would be some days that would be really dull because we would run out of things to do or there would be chores that had to be done! So there are negatives and positives to both.

Sorry for rambling on, but it's not a question that it's possible to answer succinctly. I guess the finances end up being the deciding factor because practically they have to. All work places are now obliged to at least consider flexible working arrangements, so you could work out a part-time proposal and see what your company says. Sorry, I have no idea what you do, so that might be a totally ridiculous suggestion!


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Gosh even more expensive where you are than where I am (Hertfordshire), and I thought ours was pretty dear.  It would be £990 roughly a month for us full time.  I should be returning back as self employed from home. Bump will do the same 3 days in nursery as Hannah and Hannah will continue to go to my mum on one of the other 2 days.  If I get more work on, I will have to do 4 days a week nursery for Bump, so will see. Not sure how much you/your OH earn, would you be entitled to childcare related tax credits?

My friend threw my baby shower for me yesterday, was really nice


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover - thanks so much for your post, it is a very interesting topic and like you I can clearly see the pros and cons for both being a SAHM and going back to work. Luckily DH has a ridiculously good wage, (he works in f1 so salaries are insane), that I can stay at home and he can cover both our mortgages etc and we wouldn't have to worry BUT I am a worker and not sure how long being a full time SAHM would last. 
Plus where we live down here we don't have any family around so everything would be on me, if I'm not working I could go and stay up North where our other house is and near family etc but then I will be away from DH so it's swings and roundabouts.
Like you said I think it's so so important for them to mix with other children too so nursery will form some part of a routine. I definitely couldn't do my job full time, I'm a property surveyor And hours can be too unpredictable & nobody around to help out. DH works over in Milton Keynes so that's an hours commute so can't just dash back at the drop of a hat either.

I think you have the right balance and like you said, it's so important for your daughter to realise that if we want something we work for it and women can have good careers and a family too 

You've definitely given me food for thought, thank you 


Vicky - yeh it's expensive here, I didn't realise until someone mentioned it the other day and I looked into it. We are in Oxfordshire.
No tax credits or diddly squat for us as DH is on 50% tax rate. Not going to moan about it though, that's the way it goes.  
Awwh glad you had a good time at your baby shower, did you get lots of nice things?? I bet you don't need to buy anything else now do you xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Mornin ladies xx

Bambi my scan is a week tomorrow,  but I am 12 week tomorrow hun wish I did have one this week to check progress xx


Gem wow your pregnancy is flying by hun xx

On the topic of returning to work,  the jury is still out for us part of me wants to go back especially being part tine but hours I work will mean I miss the bedtime routine,  and with peter working shifts he can be home later than me most days....... The otherside of me is thinking stay at home until in nursery as I did with Ashley xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It really is a difficult one... Ultimately whatever you decide it's got to work for your individual circumstances. Guess it's one of the many difficult decision of parenthood


----------



## kezza_1980

It may be taken out if my hands in regards to company I am with now being with agency I would like to stay home like I did with Ashley but just may not be possible


----------



## bambibaby12

Have they sorted your money yet chic,?


----------



## kezza_1980

Nope the sicknotes have just gone missing and now she emailed me asking me if i have anything I scan over  mmmmm like what anyway ive asked my doc to do me copies but won't be ready to till Thursday  and cut off for pay is Wednesday so this friday I will have 13 hours pay to live on


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh kezza!! I can't believe it at all... I'm sure the agency have had them and they are just trying to wangle paying you. I'm guessing they would pay you and wouldn't receive a fee from the workplace? Can you speak to citizens advice or something. I'd be going down there and speaking someone face to face rather than over the phone.


----------



## kezza_1980

Im waiting for citizens advice to call me back feel like banging head off wall tell ya xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope CAB call you back asap.  if its not your fault the agency should do a same day transfer for Friday xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's ok? Sorry kezza bout your salary issue. I know how it feels no money at all & thinking what food you can put on the table with just limited money in ur packet. 

Update on me- my first appointment with the consultant is booked on 5 nov! I am excited! But don't wanna put my hopes up. Been told theres more blood test needed on that day. 

Ladies can I ask a question? How long did u wait after first appointment to start of ur treatment? Thank you. X


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping4bubba* - I had my big consultation/counselling session/bloods taken on 21 March. I was officially accepted on to the egg share programme on 15 April (once all my test results were back) and I was matched on 17 April. I started BCPs on 21 April, the buserelin nasal spray on 3 May and the menopur injections on 10 May. I was extremely lucky that once my test results were back everything happened very fast, including being matched within a day and a half! My egg collection was on 28 May and transfer was 2 June. My OTD was 11 June. So really it was one month from first appointment to the start of my treatment and fewer than three months from the first appointment to finding out I was pregnant! Although it felt like an absolute AGE at the time, especially waiting to be officially accepted onto the programme. That 4-6 week wait for test results feels like a lifetime when you're in it!

Of course wait times will vary from clinic to clinic, and at different times of the year etc. I think mine was unusually fast, but the Lister seem to be pretty good in terms of not keeping people waiting.


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Puglover- thank you so much for that info. Appreciate it! So means around 3 months at least waiting. As that's what I been told by bourn that it will take 12 weeks. I better start being more patient. Arrghhhhh. I just hope I'll be matched before Christmas as I know month of December is going to take everything slow. It's just my opinion. :-(


----------



## bambibaby12

Midwife appt today, hopefully will get my 12 wk scan date.

Also going to annoy her about why I feel zilch in terms of symptoms. Only have sore boobs and it's driving me insane. Stressed that there is something wrong


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls xx

Vicky ty they called basically as its not my fault they will have to rush payment else I can have them done xx

Hoping4 bubba  all clinics are different they should give you a rough idea at your appointment xx

Bambi hope all goes well at midwife xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza, just noticed you're officially 12 weeks today! Congratulations xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww thanks bambi   just wish my scan was this week to be sure all is ok xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hoping4bubba* - yes, but that was 3 months from first appointment to finding out I was pregnant. It actually only took 1 month from first appointment to the start of my treatment, which - although it felt awful at the time - is really a very short amount of time to wait. Hopefully it will be quick for you too. As soon as you start treatment you lose track of time as everything goes so quickly. Honest!

*Bambi* - good luck with the midwife today. I annoyed mine by going on about my lack of symptoms at that stage too!

*Kezza* - congrats! 

I have my 20-week scan today. Terrified they're going to tell me something is wrong.


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover  that's good it's not just me then  did you not get any at all? I'm 9 weeks today? Just can't see how you can't really feel anything... Someone needs to invent one big flashing symptom that everybody can get and we all then know all is well


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooh sorry I didn't read all your post properly. What times your scan?? It will all be ok my love!! Lots of luck xx

Kezza - when is your scan?? Monday?? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks puglover and good luck for scan are you finding out the sex or having a surprise forgive me if you have answered this before x

Bambi its next Tuesday at 3:40  so the countdown begins lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh late pm scans should be banned  torture having to wait around all day! And I know I'm terrible at sleeping the night before so that would be one long **** day for me.  You're going to be fine tho chic. 
Is that when they do blood tests too for other things? Sure my friend said they did tests for downs etc. at this scan?xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - nope, I didn't really get any symptoms this time, nor did I with my daughter. I had a tiny amount of low-level nausea from about 10 weeks (weirdly, as that's when it's supposed to stop), but it could be easily stopped by eating. I only really started to feel rough when I was hungry. My only symptom before my belly started to balloon was ridiculous hunger! I've also been totally exhausted throughout, but that could be put down to having a 26-month old anyway, and the fact that I work long hours and get up at 05.15!

The scan isn't until 15.45, but I've got such a busy day I'm sure it will fly by. I'm conducting job interviews today (I spent most of yesterday doing the same) so I need to keep focused on that. It's for staff I'll be managing so I need to get it right!

*Kezza* - thanks! Assuming all is well, yes, we're finding out the sex this time. We didn't last time so we thought it would be nice to do it differently this time, although I loved not finding out and personally think that's the better way to do it!


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi its the one where you can have the  nuchal done I have decided not to have it done .... it would give me another thing to stress about and when midwife spoke about it  I said no she said how would I feel if my baby had down syndrome not in a nasty way btw  my answer was easy of course we all want a healthy baby however if I am sent an extra special one it will be loved jusy the same.  She then  double checked I would not have a termination  think I made my answer clear lol xx

Puglover I am sure all is well, I found out with my son but thinking of a surprise with this one x


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Congrats on reaching 12 weeks.  Not meaning to change your mind as we declined nuchal first time round too, but did your midwife make you aware it isn't just for Downs?  It is also to detect Edwards and Pateau's syndrome which basically would mean the baby is unable to live past birth.  Like I said, I don't want to change your mind, with DD we decided to decline the nuchal and decide that we would find anything out at the 20 week scan.  I only mention it because a lot of midwives (and even the letters) just refer to it as the Downs screening, which means women are not fully informed :-(

Puglover-goodluck on your scan today, how on earth are you 20 weeks already xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks Vicky. I know, right?! Doesn't seem possible.


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky if I am honest she did not mention anything other than the down syndrome xx


----------



## vickym1984

See, this is what annoys me.  Now at least you know. It didn't change my mind, as the worry of a high risk result, when I wasn't prepared to get an amnio made me decide I would wait till 20 weeks anyway


----------



## kezza_1980

I know they should point this out and thank you for doing so xx


----------



## vickym1984

Had my growth scan yesterday, they have said my waters are very low.  Saw consultant today, seems happy with babys growth etc, checked that my waters don't appear to be leaking. Have a follow up next Tuesday with scan, fingers crossed its jut one of those things and they have replenished next week x


----------



## kezza_1980

Will keep everything crossed for you vicky xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - that wasn't mentioned to me today either?? I haven't a clue about that!
I can't imagine terminating a baby and no offence to anybody at all who ever has done as everybody has their circumstances but after everything I have done to get pregnant then no way would I terminate.

However, are you saying that if the baby had Edwards or plateau then you would need to terminate? I'm confused  

Glad all is well with your little one despite the low waters xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi will PM you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Really hadn't even considered these things... Heartbreaking stuff


----------



## Puglover1980

*Vicky* - I'm sure you are anyway, but make sure you're drinking lots of water throughout the day. That's the best way to replenish the amniotic fluid. Fingers crossed all is well at the next scan.

*Kezza* and *Bambi* - your hospitals should have given you a guide to what the 12-week and 20-week scans are checking for. At my hospital you have to consent to the scans (you have 3 an UCLH as standard - there is an extra growth one at 33 weeks for all patients) and it obviously has to be informed consent. It makes me cross too that some hospitals only mention Down's as really that's the least devastating condition that the scan and screening tests check for.

AFM, my scan went really well. The baby was quite uncooperative and was in an awkward position for a lot of it, so it took quite a long time to check everything and get all the measurements. However, everything is looking great and the sonographer was 90% sure we're having a GIRL! So excited that my daughter is going to have a little sister (hopefully!).


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh congratulations on team pink puglover. That will be amazing for your DD and I guess it makes it easier with all the stuff you will already have. Great news.

I can't remember exactly what they said but my paper work said 12 wk scan is "nuchal scan & bloods for downs". Glad you ladies seem to know more about it. Thank you


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh another girl puglover   xx

Im worried now do you think I can change my mind ?  

On a lighter note my team leader phoned my agency blasted my contact there and scanned photocopies of my sick notes across so im being paid this Friday xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's a relief kezza! Not before time though!!
You mean you're changing mind about the tests?? I'm really unsure, need to have serious think xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2

Thanks kezza and puglover - I will start arming my self with questions to ask on first appointment. All I can think about is When will I start the treatment. Lols, I'm sooo impatient, I'm sorry but I will probably will get brain freeze that time. 

Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Glad they are sorting out your pay.  I am sorry for confusing your head re the tests, have a think about it, there are no clear cut rights or wrongs in it,  I am sure they can sort something out if you do change your mind, I guess they will just need to call them to let them know re the scan


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky you didn't I am grateful for the information xx

Bambi it is a relief  I'm going to have a good talk with hubby tomorrow xx


Hoping4bubba just write all your questions down so you won't forget xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - sorry to come to you and ask you again.... Are any of the tests "invasive". Read that article you sent me last night and I'm guessing they somehow need to take a blood sample or something from the baby I would expect to check chromosomes... They can't just tell from looking at a scan can they?


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-The initial tests aren't invasive. They do the ultrasound to check the nuchal measurement (fluid in the neck) and take blood from your arm, like any other blood test, which checks for certain hormones. IF this comes back as high risk you then have the choice to have the invasive test or not (which is an amnio or CVS). For most people it doesn't come to that, as they get low risk results, obviously that doesn't mean there is 0 chance of the baby having one of these problems, but it means the likelihood is a lot lower (you normally get given a 1 in x possibility). High risk is usually defined as higher than 1 in 150 chance , mine was 1 in 14,000


----------



## GemH

I didn't know any of that either, it's not right that they don't explain all that. I had the test done at 12 weeks anyway & both mine come back as less than 1 in 10,000. I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about bambi & Kezza xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ok that's made it clearer now, thanks Vicky 

Gem- wow!!!! Love your profile picture! Look at that bump! How are u feeling? Exhausted I bet with that cargo  xx


----------



## GemH

Haha thanks bambi  yeah very tired.. I keep thinking I've got a few weeks to go yet & I know I'm gonna be enormous   Have been worrying though as not really feeling any movement from them but got the doppler out & got both heartbeats straight away. Got midwife on Monday so gonna ask her if it's normal, hopefully I've just got good babies lol. Is 1st pregnancy aswell so think that's why. Not long and u will be showing your bump off too  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oooh you got a Doppler? I mentioned it to DH and he told me off, he said I will become obsessed and use it all the time which is very true but it might need to be one of those purchases that gets hidden at the back of the wardrobe 
How early are you supposed to be able to use them? Xx


----------



## GemH

Haha bless him, mine is like that too. When he sees me getting it out he shouts at me & says leave them boys alone will ya lol. Funny thing is u can hear them kick against it & he goes see their telling u to f*ck off hahaha! 
I'm not sure how early u can use them, I got mine just after 12 weeks & I couldn't be without it now. It was difficult to pick it up at first but once u know what your listening for ur well away. I'd get 1 if I was u hehe  just for peace of mind, that's my excuse haha xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - I would happily send you my fetal doppler, free for postage (or you could bung me a small donation if you felt so inclined!), if you'd like it. I've got a half-full bottle of scanning gel too, which you could have. I used it a lot first time round, and a few times this time, but I probably won't feel the need to use it again now. In fact, I had moved it into a cupboard a couple of days ago, instead of being out in the lounge constantly so I could listen whenever I felt like it. It doesn't display the actual heart rate like some of them do, but it's decent enough. It's this one:
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3996324.htm


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls ive woke up with an awful cold and sore throat just want to stay in bed all day xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh puglover, that's amazing of you thank you!! Yeh I would be more than happy to pay for it, PM me with what you want  

Kezza - sorry u aren't feeling too good. Think the colds are doing the rounds, hope it clears up soon xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye my mum as had it son nephews so now it's my turn hubby never gets colds xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

How's everybody doing today??

Kezza, you feeling any better? 

I've had my 12 wk scan through, Friday 18th oct... Not long to wait, 2 weeks tomo so I can cope with that, was getting tempted to book another private scan, want to see if the bean has changed much...xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Ooo, not long then Bambi xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I'm sure it's gonna drag tho now Vicky 

How are you? Are you all ready now? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope it goes quick for you.  I am ok, mostly ready.  Just waiting on my scan next week now to see whether waters have stayed the same/gone down/gone up, as may give an indication on whats to come (ie whether they will have to induce before due date) once I know.  Feel like I am stuck in limbo a bit


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I can imagine. Think I would almost want to know induction date. Think then u would know when he's coming... Fingers crossed tho that all is well for u next week xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry girls can only get on via phone and it's working when it wants too  .....

Bambi I'm still full of cold but day off so just been resting  good news on your  scan xx

Vicky must be awful just waiting will keep everything crossed for you though xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

How's everybody doing? 

I had a private scan today, said I wasn't going to have anymore but had a complete wobble yesterday after reading some bad news on here and it sent me into panic mode.

All was amazing tho, saw little baby kicking away and hb was 167bpm. Measured 25.3 so perfect for my dates. Just need to chill and stop scaring myself 

Hope everybody is having a fabulous sunny weekend.


----------



## vickym1984

Haha Bambi, I knew you would have a scan around now, it's just so hard not too with all the concerns we have. Glad all was ok. 

I had a trip to the hosp triage fri evening.  I have been getting damp patches on my knickers, and hadn't thought much of it, but because of the low waters on the scan last week, thought as I was still getting it, better get it checked out.  All was ok though, no evidence of leaking waters, so just got to wait till Tuesdays scan now, not long now x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh Vicky, bet that's scary. You can't help I guess at any stage worrying. Roll on Tuesday for your scan but you're going to be fine... Isn't it weird how we all have confidence for each other but when it comes to ourselves we are nervous wrecks


----------



## kezza_1980

Glad you was okay vicky what time are you there tuesday my scan is 3:40 tuesday xx


----------



## GemH

Glad all was well bambi, sometimes that's all u need to put your mind at rest. Glad your little bubba is doing well 

Oh Vicky that's scary, glad to hear everything is ok though.

We have booked a 4d scan for 19th, wasn't going to but dh asked about it & we thought why not, so looking forward to that now xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I always said I would not have a 4d scan but now I can't wait till further on in pregnancy to get one xx


----------



## Puglover1980

How exciting *Bambi*, so glad everything is progressing nicely.

*Vicky* - TMI, but I've been using panty liners for the last few weeks. I think with it not being our first pregnancies we're far more prone to 'leakage'. Nice right?! Ha.

*Kezza*, *Gem* - I find the 4D scans totally creepy but my husband has admitted that he'd like us to have one. That coupled with the uncertainty over the baby's sex has forced my hand and I've booked one with Babybond for when I'm around 26 weeks. I guess it will be quite nice to have a scan just for fun, where they're not trying to get a million measurements and stuff!


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh the 4d scans look amazing. A couple had one before we went in, they already had 2 kids and they came out so so excited to see their little brother/sister. Don't think they had found out the sex. 

I just think the pictures etc are amazing too and you can look back on them in years so come and remember what they used to be like. We were saying today it's nice to actually get "printed pictures" cos everything is digital these days and you don't normally have actual photos of anything


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh puglover my bezzie said that she's been using panty liners too for weeks cos she gets lots of wet patches and discharge  
She's due today so I've been bugging her all weekend trying to get this baby to make an appearance 
I'm going back down south tomo so going to be gutted I won't get to see her before I go


----------



## GemH

I know I've not always been keen on them but dh made me want 1 lol. 

Puglover that's who we've booked it with, babybond. That's where we had our 1st early scans. Looking forward to it.

Your right bambi it is nice to actually have photos Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi it was that scanning place that got me wanting one of the girls is pregnant with twins herself xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - the lady who is the receptionist? She said to me today she is 13.5 weeks. Is that who you mean?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

That's the one xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh I didn't hear her say twins. She said she's always having scans tho cos she's working there 

There's so many people having twins at the moment. There's loads on my due date thread too.

Gem, glad we are going to have some on this board


----------



## GemH

Haha bambi  I'm glad I can give this board twins lol.

Got midwife tomorrow & it's the 1st time I'll see her since had my booking in appointment   can u believe it. She didn't even let me no I had to have one now I read it on my notes, I think cause it's consultant lead she's not really bothered!

Has anyone heard from Incy? I hope she's ok.

And Sarah? I know her clinic reopened this month after closing x


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover    I have bought some more Tena Lady on the shopping lol
Kezza-Good luck to you for Tues as well, my scan is 2:10 followed by consultant apt at 2:40 x

Bambi-Good luck to your friend , hope her LO makes an appearance soon

Gem-Not long till your 4D scan then.  We didn;'t get one this time,  but did with DD x

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - yeh I messaged incy the other day. She's ok but as you can imagine it's just hard coming on here but she said she will be back soon once she's had some time. Feel so so sorry for her, can't imagine having to go through that  
I know I struggled on here when my cycle had failed again  

Can't believe you haven't seen the midwife yet? Mine told me I had to see her again at 16 wks?? You are well overdue but you are obviously having a nice easy pregnancy so don't worry about it chic xx

Vicky - thank you,  she said she's been getting some period type cranks today but they haven't been getting stronger. I've told her to start timing them to see if they are contractions 
What do they feel like??xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Its different for everyone, mine only started after my waters broke and then came on really intense (hence only 90 min between them starting and DD coming out lol) , but most people say like a big tightening with period pains and/or back ache as well

Gem-Yea, think its because you are under consultant as well, Had 16 week apt but I didn't get a 28 or 34 week midwife apt as had consultant for those, so next booked in for 36 weeks with midwife. Although she was running the 2+3yr old flu vaccine clinic (all 2 and 3 yr olds from this year are offered the flu vac in a nasal spray form, will be all children from 2 till 18 eventually)  on Saturday, so she did DD's and got to say hi to her then


----------



## bambibaby12

Flipping ek Vicky that was quick!! Mind you, I bet you'd rather that than it dragging on. Fingers crossed this one is just as quick for u


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi  yes twins and lucky bugger getting scanned all the time xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Vicky*, snap! My daughter was born about an hour and a half after my waters broke! I had a really fab birth the first time. I hope I'm as lucky this time (maybe even luckier as with any luck I won't be as scared!).


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover-lol, didn't realise yours was a quickie birth as well

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Vicky

Yup all is well here, been getting some slight nausea last few days. It's very welcomed but just bugs me cos just assuming it is morning sickness but it could just be Becausw I'm not sleeping and so so tired all the time.

Hope are you feeling today and more importantly... How are the tena ladies holding up today


----------



## vickym1984

Haha Tena lady ok.  I am good, just counting down till this time tomorrow to find out whats going on inside me with my waters. Least my consultant apt is literally straight after the scan this time


----------



## Puglover1980

Hee hee, thanks for that *Bambi*. I have no shame. Just you wait till you poo during labour, in front of a midwife! That's always a fun one


----------



## bambibaby12

I know... That does traumatise me just thinking about it...  

Well im pleased to announce I'm an Aunty, my best friend have birth this afternoon. She was supposed to be having a home birth but she was so ill last night, been sick and diahorrea, (I can never spell that), so she ended up going into hospital and she and baby were quite poorly so they ended up doing a c section. They are both ok now and little baby weighed 8lb1... My friend is tiny and her bump was so tiny and perfect I'm shocked that she weighed that much.xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats to your friend Bambi

Goodluck for your scan tomorrow Kezza xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls sorry not been around my phone still playing up 11hours I was in labour for   

Bambi great news about your friend and glad she feeling better xx


Vicky thank you and you too xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - 11 hours Wow!! I'm trying not to think about that side of it yet or I will freak out


----------



## kezza_1980

I know bambi although it was not a bad labour xx


----------



## GemH

Good luck with scans today girls, I will be back on later for all the lovely updates 

Had midwife yday, I've been feeling really uncomfortable.. She had a feel & a listen. They are both head down and pressing low, that's why I feel the need to wee all the time. Twin 1 has his head right down there lol. Had my flu jab & booked in for a gtt next month. I'll see her again at 28 weeks in November. That seems scaryyyy! Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - ooh I bet that's uncomfy... Should they be low down this early? Bet your poor bladder is feeling constantly squished the poor thing 

Kezza and Vicky - lots of luck today and looking forward to your updates. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you girls will do best to update as I have to go straight to work xx

Gem god help me im weeing for england now lol xx


----------



## GemH

I was worried when she said they were low down but she said some women just carry low and that they are moving all the time so they could move again. I worry about everything though lol.

Ha ha Kezza the worst is yet to come   good luck for later xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol thanks Gem xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey ladies. I decided to take the plunge and contact my clinic today to ask about my recipient. I've just found out she miscarried   I feel so sad for her. The nurse said they do not know when she plans to have a frozen cycle, which at least means she has one or more in the freezer I guess. I didn't expect to feel so sad about it. Had she not got pregnant at all that would have been sad but somehow better in a weird way. This way she had all that excitement and hope and now she's dealing with a loss. That seems so unfair.


----------



## kezza_1980

Big hugs puglover I was upset when I found out it did not work for my recipient but was nice to hear she had frosties xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I have replied and asked if they can tell me how many frosties she has, and whether it was an early m/c. Somehow I'll feel a bit better if it happened at 6 weeks or something. I know it shouldn't, as I had a loss at 9 weeks and know how devastating that was, but for some reason I feel I need to know at what point we stopped taking this journey together. Make sense?


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey Hun yes I understand hope you get the answers


----------



## Hmd1987

Hey ladies

Sorry not been on here for a while, hope everyone is doing well 

Got my 6 week/viability scan 2 weeks today. Hope it hurries up! Really struggling with the the exhaustion at the mo. Last night I was in bed for 8:30 and asleep by 9. I'm struggling to stay awake at work  are you allowed drinks like red bull or are they a no go?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hmd* - Redbull is definitely a no go! Steer clear of anything that has a lot of caffeine or other stimulants in it. I gave caffeine up completely before I started my treatment, but there are some guidelines about how much is safe to consume in pregnancy. (Don't know off the top of my head though, sorry.) I think I'm getting my daily limit from all the chocolate I'm eating! Tiredness/exhaustion in early pregnancy is very common. Going to bed early is really sensible. You could also try taking an iron supplement. How exciting about your scan. I think I must have missed your BFP announcement. Congrats!


----------



## Hmd1987

I don't drink coffee anyway but will make sure I stay clear of energy drinks 

Still taking pregnancy vitamins along with omega 3. So I'm not sure if I can take anymore iron...also I'm usually a major chocoholic. I had one of those Cadbury yoghurt things and I felt so sick!!  This pregnancy is playing havoc with my appetite!

By the way how do you work out how far gone you are? Is it from date of last period or date embryos were created or date of ET?


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - ec is classed as day of ovulation so you will normally be dated at 2 wks pregnant at this date so you count forward from there xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Ah right okay - so that works out as 4 weeks tomorrow


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-hope your scan has gone ok 

Puglover-I felt the same when I found out my recipient had miscarried x

HMD-Think redbull is too high in caffeine but lucozade (in moderation) will be ok within guidelines, I sometimes have the odd one to help me out x

Had follow up scan and consultant. Waters have gone up, still borderline low but a lot higher than they were, growth and placenta all ok so consultant not worried.

Blood pressure rocketed though (normally 120/70 was 160/70)  although think that's just because everything was running late probably.  Urine was clear.  Consultant told me to see my midwife one day this week to get it re-done, only appointment left is tomorrow, so seeing her in the morning, then got to get it checked again next week. Don't reckon its an issue though, bet its just a blip.


----------



## Puglover1980

*HMD* - what Bambi said! Your due date works out to be 4 June based on your EC date of 11 of September. Your 'fake' LMP date would be 28 August. I know this isn't actually the first day of your last period, but I found it helped to have my fake LMP date worked out as my doctor and the hospital really struggled to work out my dates otherwise (for some stupid reason!). Your pregnancy is dated from your LMP, which is why the date is always 2 weeks ahead of actual gestation.

So today you are 5+6. You'll be SIX weeks tomorrow, not four.


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi girls just a quick one baby is fine dating 13+2  had a wave and a kick xxx thank you all 

Vicky glad all is ok xxi


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Kezza xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Great news today ladies!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls xx


----------



## GemH

Lovely news Vicky & Kezza. Glad to see all is well xxx

Hope everyone else are ok  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning gem how are you?

Alls ok with me I just can't wait to get to my 12 wk scan. Looking forward to seeing how much my little frog has grown 
2 days to the weekend ladies  xx

Oh by the way, it's my birthday tomorrow so please don't forget. I want lots of birthday wishes when I log on tomorrow haha xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Gem hope your well xx


Your 12 week one will soon be here hun ive woke up with a lovely spring in my step today  xxx


----------



## GemH

Ha ha bambi   u kept that quiet.. I'll be on to send u birthday wishes. Your scan will soon be here. Exciting stuff. Bet u still can't quite believe your having a baby can you? I don't think I can still believe I'm pregnant let alone with 2! Xx

Hey Kezza  aww that's good to hear. Enjoy your day. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

You too Gem xx


----------



## vickym1984

Not long for you now Bambi till your 12w scan is it 21st/22nd Oct?

Hope you are ok and keeping comfortable Gem x

Afm-Well bp still raised (160/90 , booking in was 140/80 but recently been 120/70 ) 

But midwife not too concerned as urine normal . Been put on weekly appointments for bp check and been told to go to hospital if any other PE symptoms appear

will just rest up. Least it gives me an excuse to lay off the house work lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes plenty of rest for you vicky keep that little boy in there all snug xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - my scan is next Friday (18th). 
Hope your blood pressure stabilises soon, keeping everything crossed the rest of your pregnancy goes easy xx

Gem - tell me about it. It feels like a dream. Would never ever have guessed I would do it naturally after all this time??  I don't think you will believe the 2 until they are there in your arms xx

Kezza - glad you're happy and enjoying it now


----------



## kezza_1980

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear bambi 
Happy birthday to you ........

Have a nice day, you and bump xxx


----------



## GemH

Happy birthday bambi.. Have a lovely day. Hope your not at work & can put your feet up  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh thanks girls... I dont know how you knew it was my birthday 

I'm having a lie in but Unfortunatly work beckons  hardly any holidays left now until January so no day off for me.

How are you both today? Hope you are still skipping around with a silly grin kezza


----------



## kezza_1980

Even bigger grin its my weekend lol woohoo an I am wide awake peeing for England xx

Shame you have to go in but nice you had a lie in xx


----------



## GemH

Ah nevermind, make the most of putting your feet up tonight. Hope your dh spoilt you  

Yeah I'm fine thanku.. Looking forward to weekend for a lie in xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I'm up in Manchester this weekend again, can't wait to see my friends baby. 

Kezza - are you around this weekend? We are long overdue for that coffee 

Gem - do you not find tho that at the wknd you just can't stay in bed for long? I struggle to get up in the week but then spring out of bed at the wknd


----------



## GemH

Bambi your right, that always happens to me and makes me angry lol. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

glad it's not just me. So frustrating and yeh it gets me annoyed too. Just bought one of those memory foam mattress things, it's lush. Fingers crossed that helps me lounge around in bed longer  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep im free this one Saving pennies for next as it's our wedding anniversary  so if you get a chance let me know xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Many happy returns *Bambi*!  

Bit of a sad one for me today as it's one year since we said goodbye to our twins, but I am cheered by the fact that here I am, 21+ weeks pregnant. I would never have guessed, going in for my ERPC, that in just one year I'd be in this position, so I am very grateful.


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover - sorry about your loss, today must be very bittersweet. Thinking of u xx
I got my Doppler too yesterday  just got to build up some courage to use it now  
Thanks again for being so kind xx


----------



## Puglover1980

No problem lovely, glad it got to you safely and it's gone to a good home. x


----------



## vickym1984

Happy birthday Bambi.  Sorry for the late wishes, was at hosp till nearly 1am last night and had to get up this morning at half 6 and was there again most of the morning. All ok now but was getting headaches last night, so with high BP they wanted to see me. BP has come down quite a bit and urine clear , so all ok for now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

No problem Vicky sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare. Glad you've got the all clear though xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky glad all is well xx


----------



## GemH

Has anyone had or heard of pins & needles and numbness feelings in your hands? It's happened afew time when I'm in bed but last night has been the worse. They go all numb & even now they don't feel right. Don't know if it's a common thing in pregnancy or something to worry about xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Yup, I got it with DD and this one, it's carpal tunnel syndrome, quite common in pregnancy, worst luck.  Think I started with it around 26/27 weeks both times, but you probably get things earlier due to having twins.  It sucks, it gets worse. I get it a lot when typing now and when holding my mobile phone to my ear as well as in bed.

If you are starting with it this early it may be worth asking your MW or consultant (whoever you are seeing next) to refer you to a physio to see if you can get a splint to wear some of the time as that's supposed to help xxx


----------



## GemH

Thank you Vicky. I'm so glad it's normal lol. It's horrible, I have never heard of it before. I'll have a little google. Yeah I'll mention it to midwife, it seems to be getting worse. At 1st I thought it was because I was laying on my arms but then I thought no way could it be every night. Thanks for making me feel better though as I did start to worry xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls 

Just realised that my 12 wk scan next Friday is exactly a year to the day I decided I'd had enough of ttc naturally and needed help and made the decision to look into ivf... I would never have guessed id be writing that 12 months later... Feel so so lucky and just hope this sticks until the end xxx

Hope everybody is ok this weekend xxx


----------



## GemH

Aww bambi, and now look.. A natural pregnancy  Not long til your scan now.. Can't believe how fast it's come round. Hope u having a nice weekend. We now getting a Chinese yum yum (food always on my mind haha) xxx


----------



## GemH

And I'm 6 months tomorrow   can't get my head around that!


----------



## bambibaby12

Flipping ek gem that has flown by, I can remember the day you did your sneaky early test... Unbelievable how this year has changed for us all.

I'm still poorly today, totally shattered and spent pretty much all day on the sofa. Was supposed to see my friend but she's still in hospital cos they both have an infection 
Think I'm just gonna chill this weekend and try and do as little as possible.

Chinese sounds perfect, haven't a clue what we are going to have tonight xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi how amazing Hun xx


Gem months wow that's flown by enjoy your Chinese xx


----------



## GemH

Guess wot girls... 6 months today & 1st time I've felt our little boys kicks & punches from the outside  amazingggg feeling   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

There celebrating with you hun xx


----------



## GemH

Haha Kezza, yeah I reckon they are.

Hope you've had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Not to bad Hun I had a fall yesterday on way to work hurt my ankle but all is ok xx


----------



## GemH

Oh no, u be more careful missus.. I'm glad your ok though & little bump! Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem

kezza-you be careful with that ankle

Didn't realise I hadn't posted before.  I went into triage again Friday evening due to worsening headaches, again BP had rocketed up. Urine clear and blood tests done (had to wait from 7.15pm till midnight for results!) all clear but doctor admitted me to antenatal ward as unstable BP readings.  Given a medication to lower BP and lowered all yesterday with no headaches so was discharged 10pm last night.  Fingers crossed it will keep working x


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - sounds like you're having a real rough ride at the moment. Sounds like they are looking after you well xx

Kezza - you need to be careful too, hope your ankles ok. I had a quick flying visit up north this weekend cos I was just feeling exhausted so was up and down yesterday for a few hours so sorry I didn't get in touch.xx

Gem - wow amazing! That will be it now until they decide to come out. They are getting themselves ready  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry girls I had no phone .....  I am being careful its swollen but got a support on a drain cover collapsed under me so.all sat morning was spent in a&e 

Vicky hope things settle down for you now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Flipping ek kezza, that sounds dangerous. I'd be making a complaint to the council there. Hope it's easing a little today chic xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I have reported it I would not like to see it happen again xx


----------



## vickym1984

Just to say that meds are working as BP check today showed BP normal. Plus ultrasound shows fluid levels increased so more normal again. Follow up ultrasound next Monday to confirm I am indeed normal (well my fluids, not sure if I am lol) , and BP checks sat and next Tuesday x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thats great news vicky xx


----------



## GemH

Aww lovely news Vicky. Let's hope things stay normal lol. All good news xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Fab news Vicky. Glad everything's ok xx

Kezza , how's your ankle? Meant to ask, do you remember when your boobs stopped hurting? Mine started to feel normal again over the weekend, they haven't stopped completely but def aren't as sore  

Gem - hope you are ok chic xx

Puglover - how's things with you. I tried the Doppler and failed miserably  I wasn't going to until after scan but someone on here encouraged me  luckily I'm kinda in a good way with it so didn't expect to hear anything so not stressed out. Im leaving it now until a little later on


----------



## Hmd1987

Hey ladies, so I'm almost 5 weeks now and the morning sickness kicked in like 4 weeks ago. Only now it's gotten really bad  I'm struggling to keep anything down today and have been sick 3 times already...should I be worried or is this normal?

I have no appetite either...well I feel sick cos I'm hungry but as soon as I eat anything (whether it just be normal food or boring stuff like dry toast). I feel like I'm going to throw up


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi around 10 weeks from memory but my nipples stay sore ..... ankle is ok thanks xx

Hmd I can associate I lived off crackers and ginger biscuits xx


----------



## vickym1984

HMD-You are 7 weeks hun, not 5 xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky I just had to work that out then too, thought, gosh it seams like ages since HMD got her BFP. Yup you're 7 weeks HMD 

Cheers kezza. They are still a bit tender but nothing like what they were.  Sounds about similar timing. I noticed at the wknd.xx

2 days until my scan... Can not believe I'm at this point... Still baffles me that my body suddenly has decided to do this


----------



## kezza_1980

No problem hun I know it was around 10 weeks as it was near my private scan as I thought all had gone wrong xx

Bet you cant wait for scan hun, you will be so much more relaxed xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Vicky* - so relieved to hear that you're back on a more even keel. And great news about the fluid levels too.

*Bambi* - yes, definitely don't worry. With my first pregnancy I don't think I managed to find the heartbeat with the doppler until I was at least 16 weeks. Also a lot of the time I don't think I was placing the wand low enough.

*Hmd* - I think I explained your dates last week. Check out page 503. You seem to be running a couple of weeks behind! Technically you could have an early scan now and hear/see a heartbeat if you didn't want to wait the extra week. In terms of sickness, they say it's a sign of a really strong pregnancy, so although it's horrible you can take some comfort in that! If you're really struggling to keep anything down, even water, you _must_ see your GP for some anti-sickness medication as it's very important you stay hydrated. It _could_ be hyperemesis gravidarum, which is a severe form of nausea and vomiting, so it's best to see your GP if you continue to feel really rough and continue vomiting. Fell better lovey.

Hello to everyone. Not much to report with me. Itchy all over so took myself off to the hospital on Monday for blood tests and some aqueous cream with menthol. The cream helps a bit fortunately, as the itching was really starting to get me down. Feeling lots of daily movement now, which is lovely. Still just low-down rolls more than kicks, but I've had the occasional thud too!


----------



## Hmd1987

just got back from the docs - she said im about 6 weeks lol (typical so now im even more confused!)

been signed off from work for a week with a notice to get as much rest as possible. been given some medication to help with the nausea, so hopefully i can start eating again soon


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hmd* - The doctor is wrong! I told you they struggle with dating IVF pregnancies! I don't understand why, as it actually makes things far more exact! Anyway, I worked it out very carefully based on your EC date and you are 7 weeks today. Good news about being signed off. Rest up and I hope you feel loads better soon.


----------



## Puglover1980

Try this calculator if you're still unsure/confused! http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/749-IVF-Due-Date-Calculator-by-Date-of-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination Enter your date of EC ("egg retrieval") and it will give you your EDD and tell you how many weeks you are.


----------



## kezza_1980

Pug lover great news on movement hun I can't wait xx

Hmd as others say your 7weeks doctors and midwifes get in a right state I dont know why as puglover says in a no brainer xx


----------



## Hmd1987

the only reason it confuses me is when i use those baby apps and it says the foetus is like 7 weeks when i know it can't? but ill happily go with 7 weeks as they say the sickness is suppose to stop around 12 weeks which means im over half way there lol


----------



## Puglover1980

The embryo (it's not a fetus until you are around 10 weeks) is five weeks old in terms of when it was conceived, but a pregnancy is dated from the first day of your last menstrual period, which is assumed to be 14 days before you ovulate. (As we all did IVF the dates of our LMPs don't count, which is why I talked about 'fake' LMP dates in my post on page 503!). That extra 14 days accounts for the difference between the actual length of time the embryo has existed and how many weeks pregnant you are in dating/doctor terms.


----------



## vickym1984

I was talking to my mum the other day and she said something that made me greatful for how good our HPTs now. She said then when she was having kids you couldn't get a positive pregnancy test until after 2 missed periods, nearly the third missed period, so like nearly 12 weeks pregnant!


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover your posts have made me chuckle  like you I don't get why doctors find it so hard to date ivf pregnancies, it's far more exact than a natural as at least you know when you "ovulated" 

HMD - listen to puglover, whatever she says it's right  you are already 2 wks pg at your ec as this is your technical ovulation date xx

Vicky - that would have been a nightmare. Imagine having an ivf then and having a 2 MONTH WAIT instead of a 2ww  that really would have driven us bonkers xx


----------



## GemH

Just a quick 1 from me... I'm in hospital on a fluid drip  on the third bag. Had to stay in overnight. Went dizzy last night & couldn't keep my balance then haven't stopped being sick. Babies are fine they reckon it might be a viral infection. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh Gem get well soon hun keep us updated when you can xxx  glad babies are ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh no gem  poor thing.... Hope you get better soon, that doesn't sound good at all. Glad your babies are ok hunny. Pls pls get well soon, let them look after you


----------



## vickym1984

Gem sorry to hear this, hope you are better soon


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gem, hope you are keeping ok now? xxx


----------



## GemH

Hiya Vicky, I got let out late Thursday night but to be honest I'm not much better. I can't walk far without getting dizzy. I've managed not to be sick anymore. They reckon it is dehydration & viral infection. I'm due back to work Monday but really can't manage it so I've booked a drs appt to see if I can get any time off... But not really sure what to say as never asked for sick note before. Feel exhausted. Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Just explain how you are.  It sounds like it could be a really bad inner ear infection , as that can cause dizziness/vertigo.


----------



## vickym1984

Does this sound similar at all (but obviously an extreme version with the vomiting)

http://www.labyrinthitis.org.uk/page3.htm


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - def try and get a doctors note, it's really not worth making yourself more tired and stressed with work hunny. Hope u start to feel better soon xx

Vicky - how are u feeling now? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi hun, I am ok thanks.  Just dawned on me your scan was Friday (I keep thinking it was Monday, hence why I didn't ask before), sorry hun.  Just had a nosey at your other posts and saw it went ok.  How did it feel to see little one on the screen again? xxx


----------



## GemH

Yeah Vicky that's exactly how the dizziness feels. That's what I've been trying to tell people, it's like I'm constantly drunk. Also towards the end of the day my neck hurts and only want to stop it is to go to bed. I'm fine when laying down.
Maybe this is what I had them. I think I servere dizziness was causing me to be sick and it only occurred if they tried to sit me up in hospital or they wanted to move me to a different ward. 
Thanks for that, I never knew it would be anything like that. Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

You poor thing, it is horrid. I hope it is better for you soon. There are meds for it, but not sure if they are safe in pregnancy x


----------



## GemH

Thanks hun. Just can't face work at the minute, so tomorrow the drs better help otherwise I reckon I'll end up crying in there  

Hope your having a nice weekend xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I'm sure they will, just be honest with how you are feeling. Everybody will have yours and the twins interests at heart to there is no way they will expect you to be in work. They give people sick notes for far less I'm sure. xx

Vicky - tbh it was a bit naff really compared to that private one I had the other week so I was a little disappointed. Photo is so so grainy  hopefully will get a better one, Had to go empty my bladder cos it was too full  got to go back in few weeks so they can do the nuchal test cos I was only 11+1 when my period had me dated at 11+6 so must have ovulated later. Was my first cycle since that ivf was cancelled so guess everything was all over. 
How are you?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls just a quick one as I'm enjoying being spoilt for my wedding anniversary xx

Gem although your not 100% better glad your a little as Vicky said for sick note just tell GP how you feel and rest up till ot passes xx

Vicky when is your next appointment xx

Bambi sure all will be different once you go back for next scan xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-sorry it wasn't as good as you had hoped, but hopefully baby will look bigger when you go back for nuchal screening in a couple of weeks x  I am ok thanks, relaxing today, got another follow up scan tomorrow and then see consultant Tuesday x


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck for Tuesday hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - it wasn't the size it was the quality, nhs machines for u I guess  
Fingers crossed the results on Tuesday go ok. You're on the home run now. Bet you feel ready to burst now you're nearly there don't you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

gem - good luck at the doctors and hope you're feeling better soon xx

Vicky - good luck at your scan Hun xx

Kezza - hope your dirty weekend when well and you're nice and relaxed now  xx

AFM - off work again today so I'm going to make a conscious effort to sort my diet back out, sick of eating rubbish now, I totally blame the baby though 
Even going to do a little light gym session, should be interesting


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello bambi,  weekend was lovely dirtiest part was me eating ben an jerry's    I'm very relaxed were calling to peter's mum's today which will be nice as we have not seen her for a little while xx

Hope your gym session goes well an you feel better for it xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Hope work goes ok and you enjoy the gym xxx

Kezza-Lol at the ben and Jerrys being the dirtiest part 

Gem-Hope you get better soon

Still thinking of Incy regularly xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I know poor peter, first anniversary an all lol xx


----------



## GemH

Hey ladies, back from drs he signed me off for a week... Hopefully bit more rest I'll feel better for work next week. But something happened last night that left me in tears again..... My dogs got locked together, we thought she was out of season now, turn our back for 1 min & they did it. I cried my eyes out, I can't deal with twins & puppies all at the same time  Rung the vets and she can have an injection that cost £105 but it's not 100% guaranteed and the end of the 9 weeks she can still have puppies.. Ahhhh anything else wanna happen. Sorry for the ranting! 

Enjoy the gym bambi  

Kezza & Vicky hope your both well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww Gem    are you going to have the injection for the dog its a shame it is not 100% though and it's expensive x


----------



## bambibaby12

Bloody hell Gem, those dogs are randy little buggers 

Got my scan date from hospital for next Tuesday so not too long to wait to see baby again


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope its a better picture for you bambi  count down begins xx


----------



## GemH

Tell me about it.. I wanted to kill them yesterday & today their little faces look at me like we're sorry lol. Just don't know what to do... If only it was that easy for us to get pregnant hey? Lol. 

Not long to wait bambi, hopefully that one will be better... I had to cancel my 3d scan & move it to next month. Got my growth scan next Monday. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know gem, I do think they are being a little inconsiderate 

Kezza - yeh I hope this pic is better, still gutted about Fridays. Oh well xx

Oh by the way, I managed to find the heartbeat yesterday 
Thanks again puglover if you're reading


----------



## Puglover1980

Yay *Bambi*, that's fab. Best sound ever


----------



## bambibaby12

Yes it really is, hard to keep track of it though cos it seems to always be moving around. Amazing though 

Hope all is good with you xx


----------



## kezza_1980

aww bambi must have been lovely ive been thinking about hiring one for a month xx


----------



## Hmd1987

just got home from my viability scan............I am officially 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Hmd so happy another twinny mum lol xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news HMD!!!!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive taken the plunge and booked in for gender scan


----------



## Puglover1980

*Hmd* - congrats. So pleased the scan went well. Wow, twins!

*Kezza* - how exciting. When's the scan? I've got my 4D one in just over 3 weeks and it can't come fast enough as I really want confirmation on whether this is a little girl!


----------



## kezza_1980

Pug lover its 31st October Halloween so will find out if its a witch or a devil ive done the skull test wedding ring and Chinese all for fun and all point to girl so it will be a boy lol xx


I cant wait to have 4 d later on in pregnancy xx


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - fabulous news my lovely, I did wonder with that BFP being so early. So so pleased for you xxx

Kezza - agghhh u did it then? I'm so so excited not long at all to wait... In fact, that's next week isn't it, can they see that early? Are u going to hello baby again for it?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ues I caved and yep I be 16 week if they cant see they give you a free scan later on  and yes hello baby and because it's October there doing it for 40 again xx


----------



## GemH

Congratulations Hmd, welcome to the twin club  U wait until they start kicking, crazy having 2 going off at same time 

Aww Kezza not long to wait.. How exciting. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I know Gem I can not wait  are you feeling any better xx

Vicky how was your appointment xx


----------



## GemH

It will soon be here.. Can't wait to hear what your having  I'm feeling a little better thank you, just been resting really. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Glad your feeling better hun   and getting rest ........ what did you decide about the dog and injection? ..........I hope it goes quick I'm too impatient lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-How exciting, looking forward to finding out if you have a little boy or girl on board x

Puglover-Just looked at your ticker, how on earth are you 23 weeks already, I am sure it was just the other day you got your BFP , it seems it, where has this year gone

Gem-How are you feeling now?

Bambi-How nice to hear the HB on the Doppler x

At my scan yesterday my waters have dropped back down again, so below the bottom of the chart again. It's not an immediate worry, but they will need to keep an eye on it. So consultant today has booked me in for another scan next Tuesday to see what its doing, BP is behaving itself at least


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky sorry to hear your waters have dropped  again hopefully all will be ok  xx


----------



## GemH

We've decided to take her for the injection & hope for the best lol. They said it's not 100% but we have no choice but to try it... Then in couple months we are getting them both done so we don't have this worry again! 

Aw Vicky,sorry to hear about your waters, it's good they keeping a close eye on you though xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem  I don't blame you its better to try at least fingers crossed it works xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I'm finally catching u guys.... 12 wk milestone tomo...! Can't ruddy wait 

Gem - best to get the jab done, if it doesn't work at least u know you tried & deffo get them done xx

Vicky - how are u today? Xx

Kezza - I did that Chinese gender thing last night and it said boy which is what I think anyway so I'm even more convinced now  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Yay *Bambi*, fab milestone.

*Vicky* - hope you're feeling OK and not worrying too much about the water level. I can't believe I'm 23 weeks already either. I think the first half goes really slowly and you want it to go quickly, then the second half goes really quickly and you want it to go slowly! You're little boy will be here in a few short weeks, maybe sooner. So exciting. x

*Gem* - hope you're feeling better.


----------



## kezza_1980

Did you do the skull test aswell xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover - yeh the first bit goes super slow, every day feels like a month for me at the moment. Can't wait to get to 20 wks +
Hope you are well xx

Kezza - no cos the picture I got at the scan on Friday is crap and you can't really see anything so will wait until the one next Tuesday and try that on that. Gonna try the nub theory then too.
Although based on when I conceived and the dates we DTD I think it's a girl


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry bambi you did say  baby brain lol forgive me  I've done 3 now chinese wedding ring and skull all point to girl so I reckon boy lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Don't worry kezza, I'm useless at the moment too.

This time next week for you  how exciting xx

Gem - how are u feeling today?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi  and I know cant wait got midwife Monday as well which I'm glad about cause I'm getting hip pain xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gosh is that the 16 wk midwife appt?? You're leaving me behind kezza!!! Can't believe how quickly you're getting on. You will be at 20 wks in no time!xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I've worked out im 20 wks just before Xmas so if I agree to find out the sex it would be a lovely little Xmas prezzie  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah my 16 week one bit gutted though as she said she wont listen to heartbeat on this one   and I feel like it's dragging until I say weeks out loud,  what a lovely Christmas present that would be xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-12 weeks today for you *whoop whoop*

Kezza-Hope your MW apt goes well Monday, shame she wont listen to HB, but at least you have your gender scan next week to see little one

Puglover/Gem/HMD-Hope you are well

Am one day off the stage Hannah was born at, hoping little man stays put a bit longer.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky, at least she pre warned me so better than me going expecting it and then her saying no  keeping everything thing crossed that he stays snuggled for longer xx


----------



## GemH

Happy 12 weeks Bambi   

I didn't even have a 16 week midwife appt, so I didn't get to listen either. You should of seem the midwifed at the hospital when I got taken in with 2 Dopplers on my both trying to find a heartbeat each while I was being sick everywhere   can laugh now but at the time I just wanted to kick them off! 

I'm feeling a little better... Got my growth scan Monday, see how these boys are growing...I think they getting big cause I'm always getting kicks now! 

Oh Vicky I hope he stays put for a while longer... I'm sure he will. Just put your feet up & relax 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bloody hell Gem that must have been horrid at the time xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls.... Would never ever have believed id be writing that, even 2 months ago I was so so upset and wondering if I was ever going to manage a BFP. Count my lucky stars every single day and I'm slowly starting to believe this could be real 

Gem - I got a right picture then  like u said, at least now u can look back and laugh about it  

Vicky - praying that your little boy hangs on that little bit longer   Xx

Kezza - I'm sure they will  let you listen to it at your scan next thursday xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hopefully they will do least I get to see next Thursday just hope baby cooperates xx


----------



## Miss zie

Hi ladies. I have my initial consultation booked for 9th Dec at Lister in London. I'm trying not to stress about it but I know I will be hyperventilating nearer the date. My DH is far too calm on the other hand. This site is wonderful as I don't want to tell my family and friends and raise their expectations. I feel the support here. Good luck to everyone and I will keep you posted.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi miss zie, welcome to the site and hope you get all the support you need. Good luck for your first consultation xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi miss zie welcome if you have any questions ask away and good luck for you consultation xx

Morning everyone else hope you are all ok, AFM I have terrible insomnia and waking up early   feel so drained


----------



## bambibaby12

Me too kezza, it's awful isn't it...? Although today I had a lie in, managed to sleep until 5:30... Amazing  

I even stay up until 11 and doesn't seem to make it any better, I'm falling asleep at that time cos I'm so tired, not sure what I can do to combat it? Any suggestions?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Night before I was up till half 2 before I even got remotely tired I was back  awake at 7 I spent the day gutting the house kept awake and still was wide awake at 1 this morning  I definitely need some thing can't carry on like this  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It's awful especially when trying to work full time, I've got 200 mile drive today so gonna be flagging this avvy 
Do u wake up worrying about anything? Is it anxiety related?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Poor you   not that I'm aware of I dont think I am pretty relaxed maybe in my sub conscious I am at midwife Monday so will mention it to her xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey girls how are we all   im 16 weeks today cant believe it xx

Vicky hows it  going is little man behaving now xx


----------



## GemH

Hi Kezza.. Congrats on the 16 week mark, crazy isn't it? I'm 26 weeks today... Exactly 10 infront of u. Who would have thought we'd come this far.
Hope your having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Certainly not me anyway  I can't believe I'm 4 days away from finding out which team as well my weekend is good thank you,  is it normal to feel my pregnancy is dragging yet everyone else's is flying lol xx


----------



## GemH

Haha yours is flying by too.. I think when it's your own you feel like it lasts forever. I still think mine has gone slow but then when u look back u think wow actually it's flown by. This time next year we'll have our bubba's here  we need to make sure we all keep in touch still xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Definitely Gem like bambi said it would be nice to all meet up at some point xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza, yours is flying!! Mines dragging! I'm only 12 wks, you girls are all well on your way  

Hope everybody is having a fab weekend. I'm loving the extra hour that we've had today. Wish we got that every week. Still not enough tho eh?? 

Gem - yeh would love to keep in touch with u all, will have to stay chatting and would be great to try and meet up xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi ladies. No specific personals from me today but I hope you're all well. I went to the Baby Show yesterday (I won tickets) and finally bought a few news bits for this baby! I was very organised and took a list with me that had the online price of everything I wanted on it - that way when people claimed their products were 'specially discounted' I could check if they actually were! It was fun but my daughter was feeling a bit under the weather and got a bit grumpy so we didn't spend as long there as I had hoped. Still, it feels nice to have bought this baby a couple of new things.

I mention this mainly for the ladies expecting twins, and any of you planning to have another baby within a couple of years of your first, as we saw this fantastic product at the show that I wish I'd have seen before having my daughter. It's a bunkbed cot thing that can be configured various different ways. Real space and money saver. I wish we could justify the expense of buying it now, as it would be perfect for anyone with a toddler and a baby on the way too.

http://thebunkcot.com/product/convertible-bunkcot-wood/

I love the fact that you can set it up as a cot on the top but a bed on the bottom. Such a clever idea. And then eventually the top can become a bed too.

Anyway, they gave me a discount code for £100 off so if anyone is interested I could let you have the code. I really wish we could buy one but it seems silly when we already have a perfectly good cotbed to pass down to this baby! If only it were more affordable, but actually I think the price is very reasonable for what you get.

Can't believe I'm 24-weeks' tomorrow!


----------



## kezza_1980

Glad you got some things puglover   and wow 24 weeks tomorrow I was 16 yesterda xc

Afm had midwife appointment all seems ok bloods all come back good wee is fine I did a swab after some mucus loss on Thursday but she did not seem concerned ....... They also booked my consultany and anti d appointment xx


----------



## vickym1984

Puglover-I have seen that before, if we didn't have another cot already, would definitely get that x

Kezza-Glad apt went all ok. Bet you are excited about Thursday x

Bambi-I am sure yours will feel like it's speeding up soon , the first 12 weeks dragged, the next 8 weeks went a bit quicker, but since 20 weeks (and more so since 24 weeks) it's flipping flown by lol

Gem-Only about 4 weeks left till your holiday/maternity starts if I am calculating correctly

Welcome Miss Zie x


Afm-I am still here, worried over the weekend as had some really strong pains, but they eased off, back to normal Braxton Hicks type feelings now. Got my ultrasound and consultant tomorrow again x


----------



## GemH

Pug that looks great..would love 1 of them! Wish id seen it before buying 2 cotbeds  i don't think dh will let me buy anymore lol   Glad u got to buy some bits. Time seems to be flying by.

Bless ya Vicky, glad little man is still staying put. Good luck for tomorrow.

I've got my growth scan at 2:40. My sisters coming with me & she's so exited lol xx


----------



## melloumaw

sorry to gate crash but just found similar bunkcot with 2 mattress's a fair bit cheaper for any1 interested 
http://www.thekidswindow.co.uk/selling.asp?product=11830&category=62&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shop&utm_campaign=PLA&gclid=COjhrMjSuboCFVMbtAodk0cASQ


----------



## kezza_1980

Firstly vicky I am really excited for Thursday I'm just hoping baby lets us look lol  I'm glad you have got past the stage of when you had Hannah,  good luck for tomorrow and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem, good luck for your scan xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Sorry Gem I missed your post good luck hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Well kezza, I hope she's being a good little lady and keeps those legs crossed 

Puglover - wow, 24 wks! That's double me! I'm jhang serious date envy now  DH loves the Doppler... We will be lay there in bed and he keeps asking me to have a listen, bless 
Glad you got the baby some stuff this weekend. I was going to go to the baby show but it just seems to have come round so quick and I forgot to get tickets. I'm sure there will be another soon xx

Vicky - not long for you really now hunny. Are u nervous at all? You always seem so calm. I think I will be like a headless chicken when I get to your stage xx

Gem - guessing your in your scan now. Hope it's all going well my lovely xx


AFM - another manic Monday. Nothing exciting to report. Got my second dating scan tomo. Be good to see lil bubs again & hope everything is ok xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-I am calm by the time I post here lol.  I have had some right emotional meltdowns directed at hubby though when I have got stressed. I'm really not worried about labour itself at all, having done it before, it's more worried about knowing if it is happening, due to speed previously. I think that worry will get less if I am confirmed as safe to birth at home if needs be (ie if it is quick)  and I get to term.


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi that just made me giggle if its a girl she will have a chastity belt lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*melloumau* - that's not actually the same one. It's good, but not as good as the 3-in-1 one (they're made by the same company).


----------



## melloumaw

ah did wonder with the price difference lol


----------



## GemH

Morning girls... Just to let u know, had my scan yesterday.. Both babies growing well. They are both the same size apart from 1 having a slightly bigger belly. Just over average size for 26 week. So that's all good. They look massive now   Back again 25th Nov for my 30 week scan.

I'm back at work today.. Early mornings are a killer!

Hope u all have a nice day xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - fabulous news my sweet! Bet they look so grown up already  4 weeks will fly by for u to see them again. Glad everything is progressing well  xx

Kezza - yes, she will indeed 

Vicky - yup, I think our DH are saints to be honest, mine is deffo getting a rough ride at the moment. I'm sure they understand tho  

I've got my 2nd dating scan at 3 today.... Wonder if they will be messing with my dates again too? As long as I go forward if anything and not backwards


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Good luck today

Gem-Glad all was well at your scan

Will update you to my scan results this evening x


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi good luck hun roll on 3 xx

Gem fab news hun your 30 week scan is same as my 20 week one xx

Vicky good luck x


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Hope all went ok?

Scan and consultant apt went ok. Wish I was pushier at getting answers as to what the plans are though as still feel in limbo. Waters still low but no lower. Scan apt booked and review apt next Tuesday again. I THINK it sounds like he wants to induce me at 38-39 weeks if still the same next week, but I could be totally wrong. 

Oh well, will wait and see


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - that sounds exactly like me, I normally end up kicking muself afterwards with loads of questions unanswered. Roll on next Tuesday. Make sure u write down your questions 

All went well today and they said from the measurements for nuchal all is within normal but just got to wait for bloods to come back now. More convinced about me being team blue tho now. One pic seemed to have a sticky up nub


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky as bambi says write down your questions glad waters are no lower though xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Glad all good hun and nuchal measurements look normal, did you get any pics today?


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh Vicky got 2 pictures and she didn't charge me for them this time... Bonus


----------



## kezza_1980

Well girls im like vicky a bouncing baby boy xx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats on team blue Kezza xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you Vicky I'm over the moon xx


----------



## GemH

And me  More boys. Congrats Kezza. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Official FF congratulations kezza. Another boy for the thread


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I'm going to blame my baby brain I convinced myself you was having girls  apologises xx

Bambi thank you xx


----------



## GemH

Haha it's ok I forgive ya  I'll blame u now if come January they come out girls   congrats again xx

Bambi ahhh I'm loving your profile pic  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks gem 

I'm convinced mine is a boy too, but surely it can't just be puglover who is team pink?? We need to balance this thread out xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Gem xxx

Bambi you was convinced I was having a girl so you probably are lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

yeh that's true. Can't believe the Chinese got it wrong


----------



## kezza_1980

And the skull and old wives tales I was only one right lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Actually, just saw your sig... How old were u at ec date??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I was 32 im 33 now xx


----------



## GemH

Do anyone know where I can get 1 of them pregnancy bump band things? That go round your belly. Mines starting to really ache and hurt and I'm walking round.. Think it's pressure from both of them pushing down. Getting really uncomfortable  thought 1 of them might help xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - right no word of a lie, I just did the Chinese thing again and I had you a year older  I'm so sorry, I thought you were 33 then so just put 32 in and it's come back with boy... So it does work after all so I'm deffo having a boy too


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi oh roll on the 19th or you having a surprise still xx

Gem I'm not sure does mothercare do them ,? Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Not sure at all... Can see positives for both so haven't a clue what to do


----------



## kezza_1980

I gueee you will have to decide at the time hun xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I might try mothercare.

By the way girls I have my 4d scan tomorrow  I'll let u know how I get on & if they behave for the camera xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh lovely Gem hope they behave xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - I was in Mothercare earlier today and they had them. Also available from any website that does maternity underwear (even places like New Look sell them I think). Enjoy your 4D scan!


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for your scan tomorrow gem. Hope those little boys are behaving.xx


----------



## GemH

Ahh really, thanks puglover.. I'll have to go have a look at them places.

Thanks girls I'll let u no how I get on xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Quick question, do u ladies post on your due date threads? What are they like? I've stopped posting on mine as struggling with it. Only really chat on here and my clinic board xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - just realised you are exactly twice as many weeks pregnant as me today, I'm 13+2 and you're 26+5 (ok so you're 1 day further ahead than double)... I'm being weird aren't i  

Just sat here jealous cos DH is tucking into a bottle of wine  

Working tomo so that makes me double as miserable


----------



## GemH

Ooh yeah bambi I didn't even realise  double u, we'll ignore the 1 day hehe! 

About the birth boards, no I think I've commented about 4 times max but I can't keep up, this is only thread I post on xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh well hope we keep u entertained


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I'm the same I try but sometimes my comments are ignored xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - that's exactly what I'm like on mine, seems to be just moaning and the same questions being asked over and over. When I try and reply or be helpful I just get ignored. It's not like our cycle buddy thread where everybody made an effort to do personals 

Just glad I've got u girls on here


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps- how's ur little boy doing? Have u felt anymore movement?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Least it's not just me  yep had more movement normally after a chocolate bar lol xx


----------



## GemH

Had the scan... Twin 2 was being a bugger and had his feet over his face..and yes I mean his feet lol. I said isn't it his arms? And she said nope it's his legs, had a little walk round and a cuppa coffee but still he wouldn't show his face. Twin 1, the little poser smiling and waving away. Got to book another 1 to see if we can get twin 2 better.

I have twin 1 head down and twin 2 breech. Also they are measuring in at 2lb 5oz & 2lb 6oz   slightly over average.. Apparently I'm cooking them well   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol just giggled reading this lol glad all is well and your cooking them well lol hope twin 2 behaves next time around xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh gem that sounds absolutely amazing!! Bet that's the best feeling in the world. So pleased they are doing well. Hope twin b comes out of his shell for your next scan 

Kezza - I'd be eating chocolate all the time  I can't wait to start feeling movement. I keep tricking myself that I'm feeling flutters   Too excited for it xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww bambi it will happen, midwife said I'm early as I've had Ashley xx


----------



## Puglover1980

I agree about the due date threads. All the first timers ask the same questions over and over and then ignore the answers from those of us who've been there before! Wish I hadn't bothered now!


----------



## bambibaby12

glad it's not just be then being a grumpy old woman  

How's everybody's weekend going? I'm shattered, having to work this weekend & not a happy bunny, cream crackered. These next few weeks are going to be mental in work cos of the "high winds" we've been having  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Not to bad bambi all is well work is usual for me xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh I know kezza but I haven't had any time off this week so will be working 13 days solid. I'm just being a grump I know. Deffo made my mind up these last few weeks tho that I won't be going back to work. Too stressful & hours too long. Wouldn't be as bad part time but just not the right job for p/t hrs


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm still in 2 minds what to do think it will depend on where we are living xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning

How's everybody getting on? Good weekend?

Can't believe it's now only 7 wks until Xmas.... Scary how fast this year has gone! Although it also means it's only 8 wks until I go on holiday... 

I really want to start getting organised this year so I'm not doing a mad rush the week before like I normally do. 

Gem- when will you know if that jab worked for your dog btw?xx


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies 

Monday again already... On plus side I've got 2 weeks left of work yayyy.. Then it's my baby shower 16th & my birthday 18th.

Bambi you always seems to be travelling, must get tiring for you. About the injection, I'm not sure. They said if it doesn't work we'll know as she'll get bigger again and start nesting and sleeping all the time like last time. I'm   It's worked though. Hopefully means we caught it early there wouldn't of been actual pups in there. But time will tell I suppose lol. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Will be keeping everything crossed for u too gem. What an exciting few weeks you have hunny and what an amazing birthday u will have this year. Different from last year eh 

Travelling for work is tiring but holidays are just what I need to sort myself back out again. It will be a relaxing one this time, just laying in the sun will be just what I need xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls enjoy your week,  countdown to finish begins Gem ....Vicky hope all is well hun good luck for tomorrow ......bambi hope all is well this weekx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning kezza, how are you? 17 weeks now aren't you??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey yep I'm 17  weeks and 1day whoop ......... I'm ok thanks it's my step dad's anniversary today so taking mum to his grave xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope your mum is ok today too xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Its ok hun, she will be my nephew will look after her while I'm working xx


----------



## GemH

Rang the clinic to book my rescan for 4d & apprantley as I'm over 27 weeks now I won't be able to have another as I'm over the date u can have them with twins.. ****** me off abit, they could only offer a £50 refund! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh Gem I am not surprised your peed xx


----------



## GemH

That changed what I actually wrote to peed   haha! 

Yeah I know, oh well nothing I can do now.. Nevermind xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Did you swear lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

gem, how did it change? Does ff know when you have sworn?? God I think I'm always swearing on here 

Sorry you can't have your scan... At least it means that you are even closer to meeting your babies for real  xx


----------



## GemH

Yes lol xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I swore and it changed it  

That's true, closer to meeting my babies your right xx


----------



## kezza_1980

It must have software to pick up on swear words so it changes them lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Try typing "a r s e" (without the spaces). It changes it to a picture of a bum!


----------



## GemH

****


----------



## GemH

Haha oh yeah puglover... That's funny lol x


----------



## bambibaby12

I've noticed that one before puglover... I love that little shakey bum 

Well at least Monday is nearly over... Once Mon & Tues are done I always feel so much better.

Has anybody started Xmas shopping yet? Think the first of mine will be at a body shop party one of my friends is having in a few weeks. Will easily be able to tick a few ppl off my list there


----------



## bambibaby12

Quick question, is everybody continuing taking their pregnacare multivitamin? I'm sure I read that folic acid is defunct after 12 wks but I'm guessing there isn't any harm still taking this throughout pregnancy or have any of u switched to something else?xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh also... Vicky, how are you? Is it the consultant u are seeing again today? I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## GemH

I had been taking pregnacare but I ran out last week and haven't got any more! I've got the standard folic acid tablets but I didn't know about the 12 week thing. Xx

Yeah Vicky's quiet, I hope everything is ok and her little man has kept put xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning bambi I read that too I ran out at my 16  week midwife appointment and she gave me there folic acid for free xx


----------



## Puglover1980

You don't need folic acid after 12 weeks, but pregnancy vitamins contain lots of other good stuff (like vitamin D and iron) that is important throughout your pregnancy. That said, if you're eating well you probably don't need to keep taking anything. I've got enough Seven Seas pregnancy vitamins to take me up to 32 weeks. I don't think I'll bother buying any more after that, but I might continue to take a vitamin D supplement as it's winter, so no real sunlight.


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck with your appointment today vicky xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh good points ladies... Deffo no chance of sunshine at the moment, it's freezing!!

I bought the 3mth supply boxes so will just keep taking, I've got into the habit now so no real issue I guess.

Slight worry today, I gt my downs results back... 1:13000   I think that's high?
They've said I'm in the lower risk category but the numbers are making me worry....  Xx


----------



## GemH

Mine were both less than 1 in 10,000. So I think yours is good hun. I know my cousin had 1 in 1700 and they reckon that was low.. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Phone isn't brilliant for posting on here but just wanted to say I didn't need my ultra sound today as delivered Sunday morning . Normal spontaneous delivery.  In for a few days due to gestation . Will post more when I get home x


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww  congratulations Vicky look forward to your update xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Vicky* - wonderful news! Well done you. Lots of love to the four of you. Looking forward to hearing all about it - including his name - in due course. xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - 1:150 is the cut-off point for being considered low risk so 1:13,000 is really _very_ good. Please don't panic. If they thought there was reason for concern they would have recommended further investigation. xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky?? If I wasn't reading the other ladies comments I would be like... What?? Does that mean you've had him  too chilled post there lady 

Huge huge congratulations hunny, I did wonder when u had been quiet for a bit... Our first birth, eeekkkk xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Puglover - awh thank you, I do feel better about that now


----------



## GemH

Oooh Vicky, congratulations! So glad everything is ok, can't wait to hear more. Love to u all.

I know bambi our first birth on here  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

You'll be the next one gem  does that thought scare u a little? xx

14 wks for me today.... Last 2 wks seem to have gone quite quickly, hurry up 20, then at least a I'm half way... I want my bump. It's weird cos in dreams I keep having I have a proper bump then wake up to nothing


----------



## kezza_1980

You will soon be 20 weeks hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning kezza, how's things with you? X


----------



## GemH

Yeah that does scare me lol. The thing I keep thinking is I won't know right up until the last minute whether they will give me a c section or if twin 1 is head down try for a natural. Twin 2 has been head down since 20 weeks, it's the other that keeps moving.. His breech now! But either way they have got to come out  

Your be 20 weeks before u know it... Time is flying by xx

Hope your ok Kezza xx


----------



## GemH

I meant twin 1 has been head down for ages.. I'm getting myself muddled up now lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Do you have any preference? One of my friends who I met through my first cycle has just delivered twins naturally, she said it was hard work but worth it in the end, (don't want to put you off so won't say anymore... Unless u want me too  but all was ok so they let her continue naturally and obviously then the recovery time is less. I think unless there was a problem they would prefer you to deliver naturally. 

Still can't believe you're having twins. Would you have believed that if I had said it 12 months ago?xx


----------



## GemH

I think natural will be better, scary lol but better in the long run. My other halfs cousin when she had her twins in April they started her off, after 24 hours decided a c section was best. So I reckon I'll just have to go with the flow and see what happens.
My consultant did recommend an epidural quite early on in the labour with twins. Cause I don't know what to expect as it's my 1st it's hard to say. But we'll see 

No I didn't expect to be having 1 baby let alone 2... I feel very blessed  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh you've the right attitude, just go with it and what will be will be. As long as your little boys arrieb healthy that's all that matters xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning again im ok girls just plodding along as you do lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi ladies. Thanks for the messages.

So, finally home, and can update you properly.  (WARNING-LONG)

Everything had been normal, and other than some on and off pains since sat 26th Oct (which it seemed people further on than me had been getting for weeks too) , there was no sign that my little mans arrival would be imminent.

Sunday 3rd November, I was sitting on the PC on ********, whilst DD was watching TV with hubby in the same room.  Suddenly I felt an oh so familiar popping sensation in  my abdomen, and I remembered that's exactly how my waters breaking felt last time round. Told hubby he may want to get something to put under me as wasn't sure how much would come out.  This was about 08:50. I straight away called my mum to let her know we would be bringing DD round, and then I called hospital, as I knew they would ask me to come in anyway, due to being 36+4.

Don't think I have ever got dressed so fast in my life lol.

I had my first contraction (which was similar to the previous pains I had been having, but just slightly stronger) whilst getting dressed. The next one was in the car around 10 minutes later.  My first couple of contractions were 10 minutes apart, then it got to 5 minutes apart. By the time we got to the hospital it must have been around 09:45, and contractions were every 3 minutes by the time I got in there. The lady in triage was very good and listened to me telling her how quick my last labour was, so she quickly got me on a CTG, did a speculum to confirm waters ruptured, and then did an internal and said I was 5cm dialated! I now know from my post natal docs this must have been 10:05

She quickly rang delivery and said she was bringing me up and to expect me to deliver very quickly. Not sure exactly the time scale of this next bit as she had to wait for someone to give a room number for delivery, contractions still every 2-3 minutes but getting stronger, and was peeved with being attached to a CTG as stuck on the bed wasn;t very comfortable for me. 

They wheeled me up in a wheelchair to delivery ward, and I think I started going through transition at this point as I vomited everywhere on the way up.  They got me onto a bed quickly and the triage midwife kindly told the delivery midwife not to worry about writing up notes yet, just to get the delivery kit out asap!

They gave me some gas and air and it was my best friend lol.

Suddenly I was "pushing" (my body was, I wasn't iyswim), the midwife told me to stop, but I just told her I couldn't.  She then decided to check me again and I was fully dialated and baby head was descending.  She then got the other midwife into the room for delivery.  Looking at my notes this must have been 10:40.

The next 9 minutes was baby being born. I definitely felt that he was bigger than DD (who was 5lbs 13oz at birth), but I did manage to breathe him down slowly and escaped any tears. At 10:49 Joshua Shane Martin was born. weighing 8lbs exactly.  It was so much more peaceful than with DD as with DD due to her week earlier gestation they had to have lots of docs and a re-sus person in the room (even though they weren't needed), which they did not this time. Plus I got to keep him with me after birth, where as DD went straight up to SCBU

I ended up with a small post partum haemorage (sp?), so had to have syntocin drip to slow the bleed down. Was in delivery room until about 5pm when we were taken down to post natal.  Unfortunately because of his gestation they had to do blood sugars and he was low, still low after first feed, so we were moved to transition ward (a ward linked to SCBU but where mums stayed with their babies).  A few hours later at 9:30pm, blood sugars still lower than they should have been after feeds, so he was kept up in SCBU to have fluids by IV, where as I stayed on the ward.  This was really hard as all the other mums had their babies with them.  The idea of this ward was good though, babies who would normally just be on SCBU without mum, got to be with mum (so 35/36 weekers with no breathing issues, babies who are jaundiced etc). Finally Tuesday morning they were happy that he was now tolerating his feeds (bottle, he wouldn't take to breast) so came of the IV fluids and came down to be with me on the ward!  By that evening, his bloods were stable and came off blood sugar checks.  Then this morning we were told as long as he took his feeds well today we could go home this evening, and he was a good boy , and did well.

Finally got signed off at 8pm tonight and am now home


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh vicky I loved reading your post I am so happy and wow 8lb nice weight and such a lovely name xxx and lovely quick birth


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh Vicky that brought a tear to my eye, km so so pleased for you!! How amazing that it happened to quickly and you handled it fabulously lady!!

Beautiful name and congratulations to you all, xxx


----------



## GemH

Wow congratulations Vicky.. He arrived pretty quickly, nothing was stopping him  Great weight too. So glad to hear his doing well.. I hope you are too? Enjoy your little man. How does it feel being home with him? Xx

I just read that holding my belly feeling my boys kicking me left right and centre, makes me more excited to meet them. 

Congrats again hun xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awhh Gem.... That sounds amazing too!! Glad ur little boys are reminding u they are in there! Can't wait to get to that point xx


----------



## GemH

It's such a strange feeling bambi, sometimes I actually let out a little ahh as it shocks me how big they kick now or maybe it feels so strong cause there's 2 lol. But when u start to feel your little 1 your just be amazed. I sat for ages holding different parts of my belly shouting to everyone feel this feel this  
I think when you haven't felt it before it's just a strange but amazing feeling. Won't be long until you feel your bubba's little kicks  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww Gem that is so sweet I'm at the stronger fluttering stage it great cant wait for a kick   xx


----------



## GemH

Aww Kezza it won't be long now then. Exciting stuff  xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Yay *Vicky*, what a lovely story. Well done you. Makes me (even more) excited to go through it all again in February.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I can't wait Gem more for DH as well as he looks envious everytime I say he at it again lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-That's sweet x

Kezza-Yay to flutterings x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky hope you and baby are good xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - that so sounds so sweet, that's what I'll be like I think. Will just be the best feeling ever. Can't wait 

So I now have a dead arm from the flu jab, didn't know it would hurt so much afterwards   

Oh and opinions please... I'm going looking at a puppy tomo, am I mad??  think it would be a good idea now so it will be slightly bigger when the baby arrives so it can keep my other dog company and play with him. It's a half pug x chihuahua that I'm looking at so only small and nothing like as mental as my beagle. Won't be any extra walking as I already need to walk with the dog I have now and the pug won't need to come on my usual 2hr walks every day?? dunno why I am asking really as DH said "No" and I'm ignoring him


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - pugs can be pretty mental, believe me! Mine is nearly 8 and still crackers. I think you're a bit mad considering it (it can take a long time to train pugs as they are _very_ stubborn), as I know I couldn't contend with a newborn and a puppy/young dog (especially a pug or pug cross), but it sounds like you've already made up your mind! And just because I wouldn't be able to do it doesn't mean that you wouldn't be able to, obviously! Once you see the puppy that will be it, you'll fall in love, so you'd better be sure before you set off!


----------



## Miss zie

Hi ladies hope you're all well. 

Big well done Vicky! Felt like I was watching a movie reading that. Best wishes.


----------



## bambibaby12

I should have know with your name "puglover", didn't even occur to me before. I'm used to stubborn dogs with my beagle. Had a mental walk today after he picked up the deer scents & once he's "hunting/tracking" that's it, ears don't work anymore. Pretty much had to chase after him to get him back on lead, luckily I could still see him in the distance at all times. Put a lot of work into him but at the end of the day, their breeding goes back hundreds of years so training seems to only go so far. 
Got DH too so more than used to stubborn creatures in this household  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies....

DH had a chat with me last night and has twisted my arm into waiting until we move and baby is bigger before getting another dog... Can see both sides so agree that if any doubt there at all it's not fair to get a puppy so I will wait  
Thanks puglover for ur advice too 

So hope everybody is glad the weekend is here. Any plans?

We are off to see Billy Joel tonight at the LG in Birmingham. Bought DH tickets for his birthday back in June and forgot all about it until this last week when the tickets arrived. Can't wait now  looking forward to some food out before too. Hope everybody has a fab weekend xx


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies, how are we all?

I have my gestational diabetes test this morn... Blood test then 2 hour wait then another blood test! And it's my last week at work   yayy.

Hope you are all well and had lovely weekends xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning Gem hope all goes well with your test ....... and wow last week in work I can not wait to get to that part lol xx I have 93 working days not like I'm counting xx


----------



## mle83

Hi Ladies,

Vicky congratulations on the birth of your baby boy  

Gem I everything goes well with your test.

I have been accepted to egg share and have my pipelle booked for tomoro and should get all my meds then too. I have to return the green form and I have filled the section about myself but I am struggling with the goodwill message. I have done a couple of drafts but I am finding it hard, it doesn't seem to sound right.
What sort of things did you ladies include? 

Any advice would be a great help xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh gem, how fabulous that you finish work this week, amazing!! So so jealous xx

All this talk of maternity leave as made me think about it, I hadn't really considered but judging how much I'm struggling with work at the moment I think the sooner I leave the better. Will try and work upto end of March so that means that I would leave 20 wks today which means only 99 working days left for me after today  that sounds so so amazing 

Kezza - I shall officially join you on the countdown now... Have u given your date to work already?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi yes lets countdown lol and yep already told them just have to confirm once I'm 21 weeks xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

How is everybody?? It's Wednesday although I'm sure nobody is feeling quite as excited about the weekend as Gem  your last 3 working days lady before you're a mummy.... So so exciting now 

Quick question, what does everybody understand/know about mat leave and bank holidays? Are they added on to the annual leave u are entitled to? Xx


----------



## GemH

Good morning  Yes I'm very very veryyyyyy excited   Got 28 week midwife appt today so get to leave even earlier today so less hours in the office! 

I got muddled up with all the maternity leave and holidays. Had to ask my cousin who I work with & she helped me sort it.  With my work u get 39 weeks maternity leave standard. If u want a year and u don't go back u have to pay some back. I think the holiday entitlement get added on to it, so worked out if be due back next sept so I'll prob get about 3 weeks holiday paid still. But again I'm clueless   I'm sure the others are more clued up than me.

Have u heard from Incy? I keep thinking about her.. I hope she's doing ok xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Regarding *maternity leave*, every pregnant woman - no matter what your job - is entitled to *52 week's* maternity leave (although of course you don't have to take it all). Maternity leave is split into two parts - the first 26 weeks of maternity leave is known as Ordinary Maternity Leave and the second 26 weeks is Additional Maternity Leave. All pregnant women are entitled to take OML and all pregnant women are also entitled to take AML.

Statutory maternity pay is payable for a maximum of 39 weeks (you have to have been employed for a certain length of time to qualify). The first 6 weeks of SMP are paid at nine-tenths of an employee's average weekly wage. The following 33 weeks are paid at standard rate of SMP, which is a national weekly rate decided by the Government, subject to annual review. It's around £135 per week (or 90% of weekly earnings, if these are lower than £135).

None of this would have to be paid back if you didn't return to work, but you might be lucky enough to have an enhanced maternity package like I do (I definitely couldn't get by on the SMP!). This is the bit that sometimes has to be paid back if you don't return to work after maternity leave.

You accrue holidays and all your other standard benefits (e.g. pension) while you are on maternity leave, but I'm not sure whether that includes bank holidays. I would suspect not, but I can't remember from the last time I was off!


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks puglover and gem, yeh it's just the bank holidays that's confusing me, my employers maternity policy says we are entitled to "all contractual benefits" so I will get my car, holidays etc for the full year but just wondered if I will get my normal 25 holidays + bank holidays added on to the time I can take off. Will wait to see what HR says... They haven't confirmed yet if I'm entitled to anything additional to SMP, our policy just says HR Will confirm with individuals so I'm guessing it's one of those... If your face fits then you will get more than SMP if not then tough  I haven't a clue how they expect anybody to adjust to SMP, laughable really but hey ho, will be weird not having my own money and having to go to DH for everything, not been in this position since I was 16... 

How are u two getting on anyway? 

Gem - hope the midwife appt goes ok this afternoon xx


----------



## GemH

Told ya someone could explain it better   well done puglover


----------



## Puglover1980

Haha thanks *Gem*!

*Bambi* - I _wish_ I could go to my husband for money, but I am the primary breadwinner, so I've been putting aside £500 each month (into a high-interest account that I specifically set up for this purpose) since I found out I was pregnant. By the end of May - when I stop getting full pay and the basic SMP kicks in - I should have enough to cover the next 8 months of mortgage repayments, bills and anything unexpected that's bound to come up! I couldn't have the full year off last time because I didn't earn enough money to enable me to save enough to cover those 13 weeks that are without any pay, but this time I'm in a much better position so hopefully it won't be a problem. I know it'll be worth it in the long run, but it's been a bit tough to continue saving that amount _and_ buy Christmas presents. Thank goodness I'm good at budgeting and have no life so never go out!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

I know that feeling, that's role reversal for us, DH pays for both mortgages and most bills, I pay a few at the house down here and then I generally use my money to spruce the houses etc, we both chip in for holidays and pleasure. I'm putting money aside each month at the moment for my maternity leave cos do want to have something behind me, I hate asking him for money. When we first met it was worse as I didn't earn a lot but now it works well and we are both pretty much self sufficient. The fact he pays for everything works cos he earns probs 7x a year what I do so he can afford to do that and still have more disposable income than I do for himself, (I'm not just being lazy/selfish)
You should be so so proud of yourself, sounds like you've earned yourself a fabulous position and your little girls will grow up with an amazing role model xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls... Bloods for the diabetes came back ok. Had all my check up with midwife, all is well. She was very surprised with the size of them & said I NEED to have my hospital bag packed now. She had a little feel & listen to the boys, she said my uterus will only stretch so far then I could do into labour early. She was telling all that happens at the hospital at birth & scared me   Apprantley I'll be giving birth in theatre whether it's natural or c section, they won't let me deliver on a normal ward incase.
I'm back Tuesday for whooping cough injection, and another growth scan on 25th up hospital. 

Can't believe how fast this is going, I'm not going to lie I'm starting to get scared now lol xxx

Hope u all have lovely days. 2 days left for me yayyyyy xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow gem, that's all starting to seem very real, I'm nervous for you.
Have u got an update bump picture we can see?xx


----------



## GemH

I've just took 1, I'll change my profile pic.. I pulled my top up so u can actually see it. Fit to burst now


----------



## GemH

It don't look like it's changed this end


----------



## Puglover1980

*Bambi* - you're so sweet! I really hope my children grow up realising that if you're a woman you _can_ have a career and children, even though it's tough sometimes. And I hope you didn't think I was suggesting that I thought you were lazy or selfish! Your husband has that amazing job that he's worked really hard for - I say you should just enjoy being comfortable and not having to worry about stuff. I know it feels anti-feminist and all that, but it's not for ever!

*Gem* - oh my, how exciting! You're going to meet your boys soon. Eeeek! I've never given birth to twins (obviously) but I just wanted to say - yes, giving birth is scary but it's also totally amazing. I've got everything crossed that you get to have the birth you want and I just know you're going to do amazingly. I'm looking forward to doing it all again - it's such an incredible feeling meeting your baby for the first time.


----------



## GemH

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae160/GemLouise32/null_zps5aa01bbd.jpg

Try that.

Aww puglover, you've made me excited now  won't be long for all of us now. Get Xmas out the way then it's go go go. Long as they come out healthy I don't mind what happens. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Wow Gem your belly there is 2 though strong healthy boys   I second what pug lover said it is scary but also one of the most amazing moments of your life  xxxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - what a gorgeously huge bump. Love it!


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem!!!    
That is an amazing picture! Can't believe how much it's grown since your last one!! Love it. You seriously look like you're going to pop!!! Xxx

Puglover - I'm being honest, it's so so important to instil a strong work ethic in children and they will certainly get that from you  
I can't stand people that sit back and expect the world/government to hand them things. You want something, you got to get up and work for it. Like you said, it can be so hard sometimes but how amazing does it feel when you look at all the things you have and have achieved and you know that you did that!?
Anyway I will stop with my moral ranting  xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls... Big now ain't i   feeling it a lot more too. X


----------



## kezza_1980

You are having 2 so its allowed, do you think you will have any more or do you not think about it yet ..... just noticed you asked about Incy I have spoken to her she fine she just struggling to post on here at the minute xx


----------



## GemH

I think this will be the 1st and last, as it just costs too much.. As we self funded & doubt I'd produce enough eggs to egg share as we found out the 1st time. I'd prob love to have another in afew years but Dh thinks we should just put everything into our boys.. Which I think is right really, it's a lot of money and a lot to go through again. But we'll see  

Aww glad to hear she's ok, miss her on here. I understand it must be difficult for her. If u speak to her again send her my love xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

It is expensive hun like you say who knows in a few years,  we have 2 frozen so not sure what we will do ...... ive already picked his name now I'm settled like I was with Ashley name  I will pass your message on to Incy xx


----------



## GemH

Haha have u   Does your dh like it? we still can't agree on 2 names. Have u always liked the name you've picked? Or you see it somewhere? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes   he loves it were calling him Oliver I've always liked it since before starting treatment xx


----------



## GemH

That's so strange, my dh likes Ollie.. He said if we have that I can pick the other lol. It is a lovely name. So we may have a Ollie and an Oliver on here  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I love it he will prob be called ollie for short but will be christened Oliver xx


----------



## bambibaby12

My fave boys name is Oliver too and I liked it from the moment u started ttc and always wanted a little boy called Oliver. Even my friends call bump Oliver now but Unfortunatly one of my friends who not quite as close to had a baby last year and called him Oliver so can't really do that now... Gutted, I was one year too late xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - not long until you're 20 wks now chic  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Its a lovely name we have started calling him Oliver now  and yes nearly there wonder when I get to breath lol xx


----------



## GemH

Well it's officially my last day... Woop   so tired I can't wait to finally be able to relax until bubba's come.

Hope you all have Good Fridays... It is the weekend after all 
Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Enjoy your last day

Kezza, Bambi, puglover, Mle, Miss zie . I hope you are all well. Having trouble keeping up atm but thinking of you all x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - happy last day chic!! Hope they give you and your boys a good send off my lovely xxx

Vicky - I can't even imagine how hard it is chic with a newborn and little Hannah but I hope you are all well and likewise we are thinking of you too xx

I did my first pregnancy yoga class last night, was really good and relaxing but one poor lady couldn't stop farting throughout  my friend and I couldn't stop giggling.. How childish are we 
Best start those pelvic floor muscles  xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Vicky, hope alls going well  xx

Lmaooooo bambi, I literally just laughed out loud at the farting part   poor woman! I have to confess now, when I was in the drs surgery waiting room Wednesday with my sister, she made me laugh and I farted so loud. I was so embarrassed   Hahahaha. My sister had tears rolling down her cheeks and everyone was staring at us! Glad u enjoyed the class though  xx


----------



## lulabelle2013

hi ladies,

i have not been on here for ages so sorry no personals

I am not sure if any of you remember our story but some of you def offered me some great advice along the way

we were egg sharing with MFS and had been accepted when i found out that i had conceived on my 2nd month of clomid yay!! 

I have not been on here as was stressing about everything that could go wrong but been for scan today and everything is fine i am so happy and thankful to you all for all your advice along the way

good luck to everyone x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky you are in all our thoughts you must be busy xx

Gem yay on your last day xx

Bambi if I went to yoga I would probably be the farting one as I am really windy lol xx

Lulabelle glad all is going well how far are you? Xx


AfM nothing much to report  nearly 19 weeks and counting  x


----------



## GemH

Congrats Lulabelle, that's wonderful news x

I've been spoilt at work, 2 bunches of flowers, chocolates, balloons. Desk decorated, cakes & mothercare vouchers. Even leaving early to get things sorted for the baby shower tomorrow. By Sunday I'll be exhausted.

Have lovely weekends ladies, if I'm not about to chat sooner xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Enjoy your baby shower hun and your officially on maternity leave woohoo  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - awwh your little story made me laugh out loud too, that's hilarious! I would have had tears streaming too if I'd have been there! I'm such a child with things like that. DH is always making squeaky parp noises when we are in public to embarrass me   funny 
Glad your send off was fabulous and just what you deserve. Bet it seems unbelievably real now xx

Kezza - I've always been windy  especially when I'm trying to be really healthy and upping the fruit and veg xx

Lulabelle - hello and huge congratulations!! That's amazing news, wishing u a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I have always burped alot but my back end squeaks as I walk now lol   Xx


----------



## GemH

It's my birthday Wooo lol. Chilling alday, then out for a meal tonight. 

My baby shower went great on Saturday, I was aching and tired by the end but you should see all the gifts I got, the boys were well & truly spoilt.. Don't need to buy nothing until at least April  

Hope your all had a lovely weekend & I don't want to rub it in by I'm still in bed     hehe. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Happy birthday hunni you make sure you get spoilt today... and take advantage of the rest now you will soon be run off your feet ....glad boys was spoilt xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Sorry for the late post, had a crappy busy day with work 

Happy birthday Gem, how very different this year is my lovely!! So glad you had a fabulous baby shower! I bet the stuff you got is beyond cute. 

Hope you've had a lovely day today xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - happy (belated) birthday. Hope you had a lovely day. xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Love your picture puglover x


----------



## Puglover1980

Thanks *Kezza*. We got some seriously amazing pics from the 4D scan. So much detail. She looks just like my little girl


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you had a good birthday yesterday Gem x


----------



## kezza_1980

She looks lovely such an amazing picture xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh puglover, I can't wait for that. She does look adorable. Did they give you a disc too with them all on??xx


----------



## Puglover1980

We got a bunch of black and white pics, the colour one and a DVD that's about 10 minutes long. We didn't bother buying the disc with the pics on as it was yet more money and we figured it was just as easy to scan them. I think we were extremely lucky with the quality of the pictures.


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh they are fabulous!! Not long now until you meet your little lady for real. Can't wait for some more birth announcements  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

They will all be here soon enough bambi xx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know kezza  2014 is looking good.

I've just had my midwife appt and they actually haven't changed my due date after last scan so still have me as 16+3 and edd 2nd may. Feel like I'm all over the place with dates, crazy really when u know that it doesn't make a difference as to when the babies will be born xx


----------



## kezza_1980

It certainly is ..... I can't wait till Monday for my 20 week scan xx


----------



## GemH

I've got scan Monday too Kezza  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh Monday is going to be a good day for us then xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck for your scans ladies


----------



## Puglover1980

Good luck ladies. Looking forward to hearing all about the scans.


----------



## Hmd1987

not been on here for ages, been too busy with morning sickness 

had my 12week scan today...finally saw both twins wriggling around, was amazing!! now got a new edd of may 31st, but that is full term which they won't let me go

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## kezza_1980

HMD great news on scan and glad both twins are still doing well xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh HMD that's fabulous news hunny! Can't believe you're 12 wks already!! Amazing that both twinnies are growing well in there. Wishing u lots if luck xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news HMD

Good luck for Monday Gem & Kezza xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Happy 20 weeks day kezza 

Good luck to you and gem for your scans tomorrow xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - you're 30 weeks today, congrats!! Can't believe how soon you are now to meeting your boys... Can't wait xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi xxx soon be you at 20 weeks xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh it's flying by now, I'm loving every minute xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww glad you are hun xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Bambi  I know I can't quite believe it myself. Doing my hospital bag today. & washing all the boys clothes that I need to take. Getting scary now how close it's getting! 

Hope your all ok & having lovely weekends xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

How you feeling in yourself gem xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm good thanks Gem, just been out all day shopping today which is a rarity for me... All Xmas shopping done and dusted now. Just wanted to be organised this year instead of last minute Annie. Had a lovely lunch with DH so all chilled at home now watching the Grand Prix. Great weekend, life is sweet at the moment 

I bet that feels so so weird washing their clothes? How do u know what you need in your hospital bag?xx


----------



## GemH

To be honest Kezza, I'm struggling abit now. I changed the bed today and I had to keep sitting down for 10 minutes then start again. Getting bigger everyday too. Exhausting!! But it's nice I haven't got to go work anymore. How are u feeling? Your half way there now  

Wow bambi u are organised.. Xmas shopping done.. I haven't started   I can't be bothered this year, might just pretend I forgot   lovely to hear your getting on well  enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## GemH

And about the hospital bag... I really didn't have a clue, just putting a few vests, baby gros, bibs, socks etc in. Means it's double of everything aswell the bag is packed out lol. My hospital bag isn't done yet, and I really need to get it done. Only got slippers and 2 nighties in it   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I remember struggling near the end Gem so I can only imagine how it feels with 2    as you say least no work so that's good ..... I'm feeling more relaxed now and looking back does not feel as long lol xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah it's a struggle now but in the end they'll be worth it won't they  Aww it seems like yours is flying by. Can't believe how far we have all come. How's your bump coming along?  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Course there worth it hun, bump getting bigger people realise I'm pregnant now instead of  fat lol although other night after work I bumped into my Ashley old football coach he asked if I was pregnant so had a little fun and said no I'm not he could not apologise enough until I told him I was joking lol..... so have you now got your names xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - I know, I'm normally the one rushing around on Xmas eve and working all over Xmas this year cos no holidays left so can't be bothered with the extra stress.

Gosh, it hadn't even occurred to me all the things u may need. And yeh you will need an extra big bag for having 2 sets of everything, so so cute!! I can't even imagine how big u are going to be, that last picture u sent was unbelievable   you are doing well to stay upright  xxx


----------



## GemH

Haha   that's funny lol. I hated the fat stage lol just looked like you'd had afew too many dinners lol. But when some stranger notices your pregnant now it makes you smile lol. Did you go full term with Ashley? Or did he come earlier? 
Names is still a situation we have lol. First twin is def Ollie, dh will not change it. For the 2nd I like Harvey. But still not 100% so hard to pick 2 xxx


----------



## GemH

I know bambi   I'll take some more over the next few weeks until the end so we can see how much I stretch lol. I've noticed some tiny stretch marks appearing on my belly now.. And the shocking thing I've put on nearly 2 stone   I hope I can get off once they are here lol. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's nothing chic! It's all baby so don't even worry about it. It will drop off when you are running around after those two little cherubs  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I went over with Ash he was due the 27th july and I had him the 6th August  so on the thread we will have Joshua, ollie and possibly Harvey and an oliver. Xx


Bambi you settled on any names yet xx


----------



## bambibaby12

No kezza, I think we will just wait and see, I've lots of names mainly for boys, Max, Theo, Zachary are the front runners I think but depends on if I get beaten to the post on any  
Still can't think of baby being a girl so that will be a shock if we are team pink


----------



## kezza_1980

That's how I was before I had gender scan could never think of him being a girl so didn't entertain girls names xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey Gem how was your scan, all went well with mine he is big now  xx


----------



## GemH

Hey Kezza, glad to hear yours went well & your little man is growing just the way he should 

My appointment was at 3pm & I have literally just got home, went in for scan straight away but had to wait over hour to see consultant after   All is well, they are still both measuring well over average. They got a little chart out & said usually at this stage twins would be measuring around here (bottom line) but mine are here...and pointed to top line lol. She said twin 1 now has a bigger belly then twin 2 which is a forts as twin 2 has always been bigger so they want to keep an eye on his size lol, but nothing to worry about. I'm scared I'm gonna be having some big big babies   next scan 23rd Dec. xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Fantastic news hun, im glad there doing well and as you say seems nothing to worry about, I havr my next midwife appointment on  the 23rd xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - have u thought about what pain relief you're going to be requesting yet  
No wonder you are so big but so so pleased that everything is going well for you chic and they are growing well, it must be such such a relief xx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad the scans went well today Gem and Kezza x


----------



## GemH

Thanks ladies.. 

Haha bambi... I think I'll have everything on offer  

Been wide awake since 5... Thinking about venturing out and getting a macdonalds breakfast..naughty ain't i xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

gem there must be something in the air cos I'm lay in bed craving a sausage muffin. Will make one at home tho before I leave for work  I've been up since 6 tho too xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Food   that's all I seem to think about xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Morning girls how are we, we've been pretty quiet last few days xx

Gem how are the boys and you xx

Bambi hope all is well you are creeping more and more closely to 20 weeks xx

Vicky how are you?  Is Joshua sleeping well for you? xx

Puglover and HMD hope your both ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies.... Yippeeeeee it's Friday!!! 

Kezza- yeh I'm good thanks hunny, how are you? Xx

Gem - everyday is like a Friday for you now, so so jealous of that  xx

Hope everybody else is ok too. Less than 4 weeks until Xmas, I'm so excited for it this year,   Is our last one as a gruesome twosome... (Not counting our pooch) 

Had my pregnancy yoga last night, one lady brought her 2 wk old little boy in, he was adorable & I did get a little emotional, it's the first time I've really thought about the end product properly if that makes sense. Before a baby was always just a dream and almost something I couldn't even imagine having... It's starting to feel real now 
The dad shared his experience of childbirth too and it was so lovely to see his emotional side & the clear love he now has for his wife. 
It hit home too that I'm gonna have to do that   Again, always watched OBEM etc and never really thought about actually having to do it but now it's "GOT" to happen.... Yikes!!! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi I am good thanks I'm having some trouble with my leg which apparently is either my sciatic nerve or spd I think they said got to go see doctor if I can book in that is ..... Other than that I am pretty good xx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's good to hear kezza


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies I am well thank you  the boys are as lively as ever.

Doing a bit of Xmas shopping with my mum today, will take alday for me to get around the shops lol. I start to ache and hurt after a little walk about but gonna try it.

Aww bambi that's lovely, I said last night to dh are u scared? He said of what, I said of all this and how it will be. I know it sounds stupid cause it's all we ever want but I just had a sudden panick of omg we're going to be parents with 2 babies, everything will change. Hope it's normal to feel like that lol.
I'm also worrying about getting them out bambi  

Kezza I hope u manage to get an appt, worse thing sciatica, I had it at the start & now and again get it now.

Enjoy your Fridays xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi ladies, I will try and catch up with you all shortly.  Feeling quite tired and not up for posting.  Josh is sleeping fairly well, and hubby is helping out loads but my ME has kicked in quite a bit, so resting up as much as possible xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem you best get all your Christmas shopping done lol and thanks hun it is painful I'm trying to grin and bear it back in work tomorrow xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky im glad Josh is sleeping well, and sorry to hear your ME is playing up xx


----------



## GemH

Hey girlies, a quick hello to u all.. have been very quiet on here. Hope your all well & getting prepared for Christmas xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gem, how are you finding maternity leave? x


----------



## GemH

Hey Vicky, I'm loving it lol. Not missing work 1 bit. Can't do much during the days without aching & hurting but it's lovely to not have to worry about work.

How little Joshua? Hope everything is going well? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Gem,  I've kept meaning to post and forgot lol how are you and the boys getting on? Xxx

Vicky are you any better xx


----------



## GemH

Hey Kezza, I know what you mean i did too lol. We're ok, getting bigger by the day.. Starting to wonder if I'll get past Xmas lol. How are you & your little one? 

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-how are you?

Gem-Glad you are enjoying not being at work.

My ME is pretty much the same, have got Joshua into nursery from 2nd Jan (4 days a week) to help me out, but am struggling through.  Enjoying it, but also battling with PND , mainly sue to feeling so ill I think, but have GP Tuesday so will chat to them then  x


----------



## GemH

Oh Vicky  sorry to hear that. Try keep your chin up. Must be very difficult for you   Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Everything is baby brain at the minute with me    baby is fine consultant  as put me on midwife led care now so I'm happy got bad sciatica though and she says it will only get worse oh he joys xx


Vicky I'm sorry your still struggling I hope Joshua going to nursery helps xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies, sure it will get better xx


----------



## GemH

Quick check in with you ladies.

Had midwife yesterday, I'm 32+4 & measuring in at a whooping 40 weeks full term   Heard the boys heartbeats. She said when she touched my belly I was contracting   and had to wait until it went to feel how they are positioned!
I have twin 1 head down & twin 2 the little bugger breech with his head right up in my ribs, starting to get painful now.

Everything's good. Growth scan on 23rd again! She told me my waters could go at anytime as my body will think it's full term labour & to just be aware of it all. But saying that I still might go all the way & need starting off! 

So I hope the rest of you are well... Vicky, bambi, Kezza, puglover & everyone else. And all looking forward to Xmas. This thread is quite quiet now but I hope everyone will still update when they have news  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem great news that everything is going well not so good that twin 2 is playing up your poor ribs I remember that part to well :/  ...... all is good my end nearly 23 weeks .... good luck for the 23rd I'm at midwifes that day xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Kezza.. Can't believe I'm gonna be a mummy for def next month eeeek to 2 aswell  

Aww lovely to hear your getting on well.. Oh so we both have appts just before Xmas  How's work going? Do you know when your be leaving for mat leave yet? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well you best start believing it, your doing really well keeping them in there hun,  and yes I should have been going week after but centres closed so I will be 24 weeks wow 6 months  where as that ime gone lol I'm leaving around the 19th march so 3 weeks before as long as all is going well xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - I can't imagine going from no children to two in the space of a few seconds. It's going to be crazy but so much fun!

It has been a bit quiet on here. I hope you're all well. I can't believe I've passed 30 weeks already and that Kezza is nearly 23 weeks!!! Doesn't seem possible. I've only got a few more weeks at work and my office is closed for the whole of Christmas, so it's going to go quickly now! xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey puglover time flies hey,  wish my work would close for Christmas  xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hey girlies,
i was hoping to join your thread as i am going to be starting my treatment now in feb 2014 just waiting to be matched and also have some tests done before hand...so exciting   

a quick breif,
after unsuccessful attempts before, i am now attending crm in london and they have decided that i try a new alternative,
they want me to have an endo scratch plus nk blood testing and then maybe intralipids... so any advice good or bad while this all takes place in the next few weeks would be great to hear  ...

i have been following your thread recently and it gives me great excited pleasure to see so many of you with bfp's and bumps galore.. hoping i can follow in your footsteps     thanks for reading and i hope to hear from yas soon

love and babydust to you all,
icsi xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello icsi,  welcome to the thread I hope the changes are the ones that bring you your BFP xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

thanks so much kezza  

yep i do too,fingers toes and eyes x'd lol...

its all just mind boggling trying to price different clinics for different things... been quoted £600 for nk testing and in a clinic near me in dublin,quoted 100 euro   such a price difference   

hows treatment going for you??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

It is you really do have to look around,  I'm currently 23 weeks pregnant xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

massive congratulations 

i must be blind as a bat lol,when i wrote that 'hows treatment going for you?' i meant hows your pregnancy going, i really am away with the fairys today...must be lack of sleep considering we missed our flight back home to ireland last night ;(

sorry bout that x


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol it's ok not to worry easily done. ..... and it's going well think as all ivf pregnant women I edge on the side of caution and untill he's here probably wont settle xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

ofcourse   thats totally understandable... its great news reading wee success stories like yours, gives me great hope... best of luck and enjoy every minute,

no doubt ill be keeping posted to see how ya are doing  

lisa xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Make sure you keep us upto date with your treatment xx


----------



## GemH

Kezza that time will pass quickly now until you finish x

Hey puglover, I know scary hey   gonna be busy busy in afew weeks time. Glad to hear you are doing well. Lovely that you get Xmas off xx

Hi icsi... No advise on the procedures your having done but CRM London is where I had my icsi cycle & fell pregnant with my twin boys. Wishing you lots of luck. They are a great clinic.

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so Gem I can't wait I use yours and pug lovers pregnancy as a countdown lol xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hey gem 

aww thanks so much for that wee message,u are now my inspiration to getting my bfp...

there will be a hop and a skip on my way home from work this evening lol...

cant wait to get started xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - can't believe your boys are now full term, they are going to be beautiful healthy baby boys. Roll on January my lovely, hope you have an amazing Xmas and make sure you and DH make lots of time for one another, you will soon be wondering what peace and quiet is  xx

Puglover - almost 31 weeks   wow that's flown by. Hope you're well xx

Vicky - sorry you haven't been feeling too well, hope it's getting a little better. Hope little Joshua is ok too.xx

Kezza - 23 wks, gosh, that's flown by chic. Bet you can't believe it. Will you be getting another scan at some point? Xx


Hope everybody is feeling festive and looking forward to Xmas xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey bambi thanks hun I cant believe it myself,  possibly havin a scan around 28 weeks them 3d/4d ones but undecided at minute ......... your halfway there  what times your scan on Thursday xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Have you had your 20w scan? x

Kezza-Can't believe you are at 23 weeks already x

Gem-Enjoy Christmas, have you got a date for Jan yet if you haven't gone naturally by then? x

Puglover-Final stretch now hun x

Hope everyone else is ok.  I am doing a little better.  Parents in law have Josh for the day for me today so I can get some rest x


----------



## kezza_1980

I find myself wishing the weeks away vicky lol  glad your getting sometime to rest hun you need it xx


----------



## GemH

Morning everyone 

Bambiiii where have u been girl? Lol. Glad to hear all is well. Nearly half way there. R u going to find out sex or keep it a surprise? Xx

Hey Kezza hun, hope your ok xx

Vicky nice to hear the in laws are helping you out, get as much rest as u can. I haven't got a date yet, got a scan Monday & consultant appointment so hopefully I'll find out more then...I hope! Been having Braxton hicks this morn ahhh lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies 

Sorry for late reply, I was a little worried about my scan so trying not to get compeltu consumed on here. Also works manic still so working late last few weeks.

Had my scan today, 20+6 and all ok, staying team cream. DH is working away at the moment so he wasn't there anyway to make me waiver 

Gem - can u believe, the sonographer said that I'm getting Braxton hicks already. SHe could see it while I was being scanned & now she pointed out what happens I realised what it is   bloody baby best stay where it is for a long while yet. How you're feeling nice and tested on your mat leave xx

Vicky - glad you're getting some help hun. It must be such hard work & especially when u aren't feeling 100% xx

Kezza - how are the legs??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Legs are ok thanks good days and bad days guess I just have to get use to it xx


----------



## kezza_1980

^Hows your weekend been girls, I've been working but shifts have flew by due to being busy for Christmas ..... I've hit my 24 week today   xxx

Gem good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Fabulous milestone kezza, bet you are so so pleased 

Gem - good luck for tomorrow chic xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks ladies. I can't even walk properly now  so gonna be difficult getting to that hospital for scan.. So heavy & achy.

Hope you are all ok.

Yayy for the 24 weeks Kezza  soon be u too bambi xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh gem I'm sure you will get there roll if need be lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

We need an updated picture gem 
Imagine what you're going to be like after the Xmas festivities too  I'm looking forward to some guilt free over indulgence this year. Although I've been naughty all this week and I'm paying the price with heartburn and bad bloating/indigestion... So so sore 

What times your scan gem? Xx


----------



## GemH

I literally will have to roll myself there lol.

I'll try get a photo later for u.. If I got in the picture lol. Haha bambi enjoy it, u have an excuse  

My appt is at 2.40. Then I've got to see the consultant. I'll update u all after. 

Happy Xmas eve eve   xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww gem    can't wait for the update xx

My midwife appointment went well,  im measuring on target and his heartbeat was fantastic very strong he even booted the midwife lol xx


----------



## GemH

That's great news Kezza. Haha at him kicking the midwife. Do u find yourself apologising? I do   xx

I've forgot how to post a photo lol. X


----------



## GemH

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae160/GemLouise32/Mobile%20Uploads/A8732E68-F063-4A1F-83DF-1724F581D3A5_zpsclmbk7p9.jpg


----------



## GemH




----------



## GemH

Yayy done it. I don't look that big as in person lol x


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh wow Gem that pic is amazing xx


----------



## GemH

Scan went well.. Both doing good. Been given induction date of 19th Jan if they haven't arrived before when I'll be 38 weeks. So least I have a date now  xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Great news about the midwife apt x

Gem-Love the bump pic and great news that you have a date if they haven't put in an appearance before then x

Merry Christmas to you all x


----------



## kezza_1980

Great news gem xx

Vicky merry Christmas xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Blooming ek   
You look fabulous... Can you believe in less than a month you will def be a mummy!! That's so so exciting. I can't wait for the new year now. No January blues for u lady  xx


----------



## GemH

Thanku ladies  

I know in less than a month I'll be a mummy for def ahhh.. Dh don't think I'll hang on until the 19th though. I did have a bit of a mini break down thinking omg it's still 4 weeks away how will I cope when I can hardly do much now, but what will be will be. I'll just stay in the house with me pjs on  

Once mine are here, then it's the rest of u eeek.

Merry Christmas to you all. Vicky enjoy a nice glass of something for us all  xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Merry Christmas everyone. Have a wonderful and restful break. xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Puglover you too hun, hope you have a nice Christmas xx

Merry Christmas everybody else, hope you all have a fantastic time next year's will be amazing for us all xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Hope everybody has had a good Xmas.

How are these bumps getting on? I was really looking forward to Xmas dinner but it seems I can't eat as much these days before I get uncomfy..... Rubbish!! Plus I get heartburn very easily at the moment.

I did treat myself to a little glass of red wine but tbh it didn't taste how I remembered & I'm sure I had a headache the next morning, lightweight. Dreading my first night out once the baby arrives 

Hope everybody is ok, lots of love xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope you had a good Christmas despite the heartburn Bambi x  We had a good time, DD really understands it this year which is nice x


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh I bet that makes it even more magical doesn't it, hope she didn't get up too early Vicky 
Yeh we had a lovely Xmas, quiet and perfect and just did what we wanted for a change xx


----------



## GemH

Morning Bambi & Vicky..

Glad to hear you both had lovely Christmas'. All that build up for 1 day then it's over. I had a Buck's Fizz but didn't enjoy it 1 bit lol. 

I'm starting to suffer now though, can barely walk. Got to go physio on Tuesday for spd & yesterday I think I lost part of my plug   just keeping an eye on things. I'm just too big & uncomfortable. But I shouldn't complain. 

Have u got anything planned for new yrs eve? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello girls I had  a quiet Christmas with no alcohol since giving it up for treatment I've not really missed it, I do think of baileys alot though mmmmm 

Glad you all seem to have had a good Christmas, I certainly can not wait till next year's  

Gem them boys will soon be here hun, I'm being sent to physio for same condition its very painful with just one in there .

Oliver is moving more and more each day which is lovely and he hiccups alot as well xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem, I can't imagine that you could possibly get any bigger  I hope to hear some exciting news from ŷou over the next few weeks 
It's my friends 30th so she's having a new years eve party which should be good, although I'm just   I can last until midnight, such a lightweight these days.
Aside from that it's all very quiet for me, we go away next Saturday so looking forward to that xx

Kezza. Glad u had a good Xmas too & Oliver is keeping on kicking, so so exciting, not logpng until you're in the final trimester. Have you had a GP appt recently? My midwife said that I needed to book one for around wk 25 but can't remember what she said this is for? Do u know?xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thats a midwife appointment?  I had mine at 24 weeks due to Christmas not got anything booked for gp xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh I don't know then, she said GP at wk 25 and then midwife at 28wks. Never mind, I will find out on the day I guess xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol yeah you will,  at least you will have an appointment with  someone xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yea, some area's get GPs to do some of the routine midwife appt's if the midwifes are overstretched, only know as my friend had this with her son.

Anyone got NYE plans other than Bambi?  We are just staying in. Not sure if I will stay up till midnight, although Josh has his first jabs today so may well be seeing midnight in with a screaming baby if he reacts badly!  

Josh starts nursery on Thursday to help me out, can't wait. I have managed well over the last week with hardly any daytime rest but I can feel it starting to take it's toll on my ME symtomns so glad I will be getting the rest soon.


----------



## GemH

Must be awful for you with the ME Vicky.. Bad enough just not getting enough sleep. Glad to hear your doing well though. Hope Josh's jab goes ok x

Nothing planned here either, to be honest I can barely get dressed nowadays lol. So probably a take away infront of the tv.. Unless the boys decide to make an New Years appearance. 

Happy new year to you all xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh gem what a new year that would be happy new year hun xx

Vicky hope he does not react badly, im resting my legs friends have invited us round but I'm shattered so doubt I will go xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Happy new year lovely ladies!!

Vicky, really hope josh going to nursery gives you some respite, sounds likeni fun at all. Look after yourself hunny xx

Gem - any news?? Reading ur post got me all giddy... They could actually come at any time! Can't believe how fast Your pregnancy has gone. Amazing difference from last New Year's Day for you xx

Kezza - hope you're next and rested after your chilled night xx


I'm so annoyed, DH forgot to turn his alarm off this morning so that woke me at 6am despite not going to bed until 1:30, obviously I wouldn't get back to sleep but cos he's had a skin full he's still snoring away oblivious  
I was really looking forward to a lie in today too 

Anyone doing anything nice for NYD? We normally do the family thing with the in laws but we've stayed down south this year so can avoid it  duvet day I'm hoping before last day in work for 2 weeks  xx


----------



## GemH

Hehe no news from me.. I was having pains last night but ended up being trapped wind    lol. So they are still tucked up warm inside. I'm hoping not much longer now though. Soon as it all happens I'll be sure to let u all no with a cheeky picture of them  

Poor you about the alarm, how annoying. With me it's the 5 or 6 toilet runs a night. Pity we can't just have a decent nights sleep before we are unable to sleep at all hey! Hope u have a nice chilled days today, put your feet up and relax. We're doing the same! 

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh those toilet runs are so annoying, it wouldn't bother me if it was worth it but it's such a piddly amount that comes out it never seems worth it. 
We ended up having an early night last night, must have been asleep my 9pm, of course I then woke for wee at 1am and still awake now at 3, come downstairs & watching some crappy movies. Me and the dog with the duvet on the sofa, may as well get used to these small hours  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww I know what you mean all wee is piddly at mo, never feel fully empty do you lol,  as you say it's getting us ready for the main event xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Hope you got back to sleep in the end x

Kezza-Did you go out for new year in the end? x

Gem-Lol re the trapped wind, I had that a lot in the last couple of weeks before he came

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kezza_1980

I didn't vicky my legs was bad good job really as my son dad got him drunk so had to see to him xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Just checked my maternity notes and the gp appts are for if it's your 1st baby so that probably explains it. It's just to do bloods, urine and baby's growth. Seems I will have an appt every 3 weeks then from 25 wks with either gp or midwife? Seems a little over the top


----------



## kezza_1980

3 weeks is normal my last midwife was 24 week but technically should have been 25 my next is 28 so would be every 3 week as well its just so they can monitor the growth and keep eye on blod pressure xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Yea 3 weekly is pretty normal, it then goes to 2 weekly later on x

Kezza-Sorry to hear your legs were bad and sorry to hear your son was drunk, was he really ill with it?


----------



## GemH

I've had enough today  I've been crying & everything.. Don't know how much more I can take. I feel really bad as this is all I've ever wanted but the pain I'm in, I can hardly walk to the toilet without limping around   sorry for the downer post.. Just need these 2 out now..xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky he still feeling ill now,  irresponsible father thats all I can say :/ my dads been for his biopsy today were getting his results in a week hopefully his cancer as not spread xx

Gem if you can't rant to us on here than where else can you, and its hard enough carrying one let alone 2   when you next being seen xx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Kezza  my mums round doing my house work for me as I just can't move! Next being seen on 8th by midwife. They reckon I don't need more growth scans & that I'll just go in on 19th to be induced... I really don't know how I'll last lol. Couldn't help crying today..my poor mum didn't no what to do! Nevermind the end is near hey xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Bless your mum helping you out, you get as much rest as possible and them boys will be worth all this soon enough, you will forget all this pain. ...... the fact you have kept them in this long is amazing as well xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Sorry to hear you are in so much pain hun.  Glad your mum is helping you out.  Is there any stronger painkillers you can safely be prescribed? x

Kezza-Defintely irresponsible, hope your son feels better soon x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky, I hope he is too, I'd never change my son but I would love to change his father


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - sorry you are suffering hunny, don't feel bad at all, I'm sure you are starting to get uncomfortable, last few weeks now I'm sure and your boys will be here. You rant as much as you want I  here missy xx

Kezza - oops about Ash, hope he's feeling better today. Is that from NYE? Keeping everything crossed for your dad too xx

Vicky - how are you feeling at the moment? I guess the wknds are a little easier, does your DH get the wknds off so he can help out a little more? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Still feel rough, but Josh is now at nursery 4 days a week from yesterday, so can rest up.  Treating myself to a massage and facial at a beauticians I used to go to every few months before we had kids, been once or twice since Hannah but not very much. She has a two for one offer on in Jan so got it booked up for next Tuesday morning.  How are you? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks bambi, ended up taking Ash A&E last night got really worried as he was having weird feelings ,  they have put it down to anxiety  I'm shattered today though xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi girls how are we ? 

Gem are you feeling any better xx

Vicky hope your getting better now you  have that break xx

Bambi enjoy your holiday xx

Afm my dad really ill and 3 nights I've been in A&E with Ashley,  and there still none the wiser felt like I was going to go into early labour other night ..... xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Sorry to hear you have so much on your plate.  Did you see someone about the pains you were having? x


----------



## GemH

Sorry to hear that Kezza, how is Ashley today? Hope his better. U take care of yourself missy xx

Hey to everyone else  Still here.. Feeling ok, 2 weeks today and I will be induced..that's the only thing keeping me going. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks girls I just want to know what it is with him hopefully will have diagnosis soon xx

Gem them 2 week will fly you may even pop before then are you down for a c-section xx


----------



## GemH

No they want to try natural, means twin 1 is head down.. Scary lol. Twin 2 is breech but reckon he will swing round after 1st one is out. So I'll have 2 labours if everything goes to plan ahhh   but we'll see xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ah I see not good having 2 labours but great you can try natural xx


----------



## GemH

Just to update u ladies, my waters broke at 4.45 this morning. Now in hospital being monitored. Will let u know how it goes. Ahhh I'm gonna be a mummy soon xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Oh gem I'm so excited, good luck xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-Yay, so excited for you xx

Kezza-hows things with you today? x

Bambi-How are you? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Managed to convince my dad to go doctors so taking him at 11, Ash seems little better he is in at 17:10, my mum will have to take him as I'm in work and have no holidays left to take xx
How are you ?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Gem* - hoooray. Can't wait to hear your news and see pics! All the best for the natural labour - I really hope you get the birth you want. xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

How did your dad get on Kezza?

Thinking of you Gem x


----------



## kezza_1980

They said it was either a water infection or a blood infection so for now they have put him on antibodies for the water infection if in 2 days he no better he being put on the tablets for blood infection xx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad he got seen, hope he is better soon x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Vicky xx

Hope all is well Gem xx


----------



## vickym1984

Checking in to see if any news from Gem, good luck hun x


----------



## kezza_1980

I keep checking too xx


----------



## GemH

Little update... They kept me in over night, gave me antibiotics incase of infection.. Said they were going to leave me 24 hrs. Nothing much had been happening, except losing water still. 4.30 this morn I started getting pains, now been moved to delivery ward and had monitors hooked up. So if it progresses fingers crossed we will be meeting our little men today xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Fingers crossed gem it looks like you could be meeting your boys really soon hun xxx


----------



## GemH

Flying visit... I'm a mummy to 2 beautiful boys. Olly & Rion, 5lb 8oz & 5lb 11oz. Had them both naturally so quite sore. Had bad sickness after but getting there now. They are in the special baby unit just being looked after as my waters broke early & they are early just getting checked but both doing really well. Will try update more later xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem congratulations to you both, lovely names and great weights,  big well done for your natural birth can't wait for an update when you get a chance xx xx xx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Gem.  Lovely names and great weights xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

*CONGRATS GEM*. xxxx


----------



## Hmd1987

congratulations, that's fantastic! those weights sound good, how early were they?


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls. I was 36+1 when waters broke and had them the next day


----------



## GemH

I always forget how to upload a pic lol. I'll try again cx


----------



## kezza_1980

I just clicked the link Gem there gorgeous which one is which xx


----------



## GemH

Oh u can see them Kezza? That's good lol. They are even if I say so myself. Can't wait until they out of the special care unit. Which hoping is today, as they were doing everything on their own yesterday xx


----------



## GemH

Olly with the green hat 5lb 11oz.. 1st out head first.

Rion with blue hat 5lb 8oz.. 2nd out breech (& tore me to pieces lol)

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes when you click the link it loads  well I second the gorgeousness  xxx

So  Rion is going to be the bugger then lol only joking, and they will soon be out hun xx


----------



## GemH

I reckon so Kezza   They r both so much like my husband though.. All his features. Big feet for little babies too lol. How are u doing ? Now it's time for the next babies to arrive on this board  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

My Ash was the double of his dad when born, he looks more like me now though ,  I said to hubby last night it will soon be our turn, I'm ok not sleeping great but resting and napping when I can which is main thing .

How are you,  are you shocked still    are you still in hospital or have they discharged you xx


----------



## GemH

Aww really, bless ya.. Not long to go now hun.. Easy for me to say now though lol. Be worth it  

They were gonna discharge me yday but my blood pressure was slightly high so asked me to stay 1 more night.. And it's come down today so hopefully I'll be allowed home. The boys should be coming out of the incubators today & into normal cots too  so hoping won't be long until I get them home aswell xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I can't see it being long they seem to be doing great    and fingers crossed you get out soon xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-They are gorgeous.  How are they doing with feeding?  That's the only issues we had with Hannah and Josh with them being mildly pre-term (35+1  and 36+4).  Hope you can be discharged today and that they are ready to come home very soon x


----------



## GemH

Thanks Vicky.. Yeah that's what they are having help with the feeding.. And having antibiotics as my membranes broke early incase of infection they said. But last night they were given a bottle and as far as I know kept it down. I've been discharged home, feels weird leaving them there but going up there shortly to see them.

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh my word!!

A little birdy got word to me here in Barbados that a have 2 precious little boys on the thread! Welcome Olly & Rion and congrats and a super well done to you gem on a natural delivery!! I'm so so proud of you and I have had a few tears I'm so pleased for you!!!  

I hope you are all doing well and they look absolutely perfect, glad you are now home and able to enjoy your little arrivals. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps - thanks kezza for that little update,  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Well we couldn't have you missing out bambi xx


----------



## GemH

Aww bless ya bambi  thank u so much.. Hope you r enjoying your much deserved holiday. Xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem- How did they do yesterday

Bambi-How did I miss you were going away, hope you are having a lovely time x


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - still can't believe your now a mummy, bet it feels so so amazing and just unbelievable to think you are now in charge of those 2 special little men  xx

Vicky - yeh we've been away for a week, our last proper holiday I would imagine for the rest of the year, can't imagine doing the planes and baby thing... fly home late tonight so land tomo 7am, already dreading it & just hope I did the central heating timer right for when we get home 
How's Joshua doing? Xx

Hope everybody else is having a good weekend xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh ps, I'm excited to have hit 24 weeks yesterday... Baby is more active than ever now so I guess things are ok for now


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi they will stay ok as well, its nice when they become really active isn't it   mind you this little one likes to wake me up around 4 booting me lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - yeh it is, the other day he was really going for it for ages, so so strange feeling and then when it stops I miss it. I do think tho that they make a pact when they are inside u to make ur life hell those first few weeks and that's why they don't sleep well cos every time baby's quiet and I'm bored I can't resist waking him up... I need to stop that really


----------



## kezza_1980

I do it myself hun, even my nephew pokes about when he sat with me lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all, 
Gem how are you and the boys? Xx

Bambi I hope you had a pleasant journey home, nice cold weather to come home to xx

Vicky hope your well too hun xx

Xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Just updating you on my little drama, counted 8 "Braxton hicks" in less than 2 hrs around 6pm and had a very heavy sensation down in lower pelvic region. Called midwife and they asked me to come in for check. They did the pre term labour test and unfortunately this came back as negative. My hospital can't cater for babies below 34 wks so I've been transferred to Birmingham hospital as a precaution. I've had a steroid injection and have to have another and will be staying in for monitoring. Hopefully they will discharge me tomorrow evening but they will assess then.

Lots of   now that baby gets snuggled again for the next 16 weeks. This is way to early for these kinda games  

It's also scary being on a delivery suite right now, didn't expect to be here at all and hopefully it can become a distant memory and I have an uneventful night xx


----------



## vickym1984

Bambi-Fingers crossed that your little stays put a lot longer for you hun xx


----------



## GemH

Oh bambi, I'm   for u, hope baby stays put for you. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks ladies, got to stay in again tonight. Don't think it's related but showing glucose in urine so guess they will check for GD? 
Still getting the Braxton hicks but nothing else at the moment. 

Vicky, do u know anything in your experience/knowledge about these things? I know normally you're really good with the info? The docs and that seem pretty useless at telling me anything, they just say they aren't sure at the moment what it all means   Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Nothing specific hun, but I know of women on my birth board who had regular, worrying Braxton hicks that came to nothing early on. Did you mean the test came back positive , in your earlier post?  I know that it doesn't mean something is guaranteed to happen early, even if positive, that's why they didn't want to test me when I had no pre-term labour signs as if it was positive it could worry me but be nothing. A negative result means 99% nothing will happen in next 2 weeks, but positive was something like 50/50, can't remember the exact figure x


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Vicky! Yeh they quoted 40% chance of something happening in next 2 weeks but they admitted the tests aren't that great in being any more helpful as they just really say yes or no but don't help them know when etc so they can only really now monitor. Guess I just need to take it easy for a few weeks. Hopefully they will sign me off work for a bit? 
Im hoping that the BH is just my norm and it won't amount to anything too.

For the moment as they haven't increased from every 15/20 mins they aren't too worried, just told me to let them know if frequency increases or I notice reduced movements xx


----------



## vickym1984

Have you been discharged home now? x  Hope they ease off for you.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Vicky

Yeh they've examined me again this morning and cervix is still closed and they said although my BH are still frequent nothing else suggests onset of labour so they are happy for me to be discharged but need to be signed off work so just sorting that now.

Alls ok with baby, measuring a week ahead and movements and heartbeat are strong so just seems like it's a little diva and loving all the fuss and attention it's getting  xx


----------



## GemH

Glad to hear that bambi, I hope the Bh's settle down for you. Xx

Just to let u no my baby boys are being discharged from the neonatal ward today  so they are coming home.. Yayyy. Going to pick them up in and hour xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww gem I'm so happy there coming home, I bet you can't wait xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem that's fabulous news!! They are making great progress. I'm guessing you're home and settled now hunny. Hope your first night goes smoothly 

I'm home and settled now too, so pleased that I will finally be getting in my own bed, had changed the bedding on Sunday when we got back from holiday too and haven't been able to enjoy it yet  
Early night is on the cards I'm thinking


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Gem x

Hope things are still settled now with you Bambi xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Vicky

Yeh I'm ok and settled at home, still getting them but they aren't any worse so kinda just getting used to them now. Constant knicker watch but all seems ok.

How are you? Xx

Gem - how are you getting on at home with your two little men? (3 if we don't exclude your DH that is 

Hope everybody else is ok


----------



## vickym1984

I'm good thanks hun, love how loving DD is with Josh


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh I bet that's so sweet to watch! I'm sure she loves being a little mini mummy xx


----------



## GemH

Tiring lol. Trying to get them feeding at same times.. But loving having them home. Still can't believe their mine  

Hope your all well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Awww I hope you get them in a routine soon hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It will come gem, just be patient and rest whenever you can. I'm sure you're getting lots of help too but remember,  don't be afraid of accepting help.

I think everyone I've spoken to about routines has said they had a nightmare at first and felt like crying/screaming when they were so tired but then one day it all just fell into place. You will get there chiccy xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls.

I know bambi, it will come in time... I've been trying to put off people coming round, cause we haven't had them home properly & settled in we just want time on our own for a week or two but everyone are so keen to meet them.. I had a cry in the shower this morning...just hope nothing comes of it  

Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I think those feelings are completely normal. My best mate said she felt like Jekyll and Hyde and at some points she just cried and felt like screaming when the baby was screaming, he boyfriend thought she had post natal depression at one point but don't worry chic you will be fine. Sleep deprivation is used as a method of torture for a reason and having gone from nothing to 2 little babies is a huge shock to your system. 


We are here to support even if you just want to rant and moan hunny


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem   just want to second what bambi said were here hun xx


----------



## GemH

Thanku  

I think it's more of the fact people wanting to get round all the time to see them, which I understand people will wanna meet them but when we haven't even had a chance to settle ourselves it gets u down. I'm sure I'll start to feel better once things settle down xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I understand Gem I remember that feeling when i had ash just wanted everyone to bugger off lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem - how are you getting on? Xx


----------



## GemH

Hi Bambi.. 

I'm not too bad thankyou   just tired but that's to be expected. Love being a mummy though. How are you getting on? Hope the Bh's have calmed down xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh I bet you are. I bet you can't believe they are here and I just think its amazing that 12 months ago we were waiting to start that first cycle, (or think u may just have started) and now look at you! 
How are u managing with the 2 feeds? Do they seem to want feeding at the same time? Has your DH managed to get a good amount of time off work?

Alls good with me and the BH do seem to have calmed over the last few days, def not as frequent which is good. Just want to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy now xx


----------



## GemH

I know it doesn't seem possible, a year on and now look at us all  feel blessed! Yeah he has just over a month off which is lovely. The 2 feeds will be difficult once he goes back but at the moment with both of us it doesn't seem as bad. They are having bottles every 4 hours & are actually waking roughly at same time. 

That's good to hear, it must of been really scary for you. Let's hope the rest of your pregnancy runs smoothly. Won't be long until you have your bubba in your arms... Bet you still can't believe it neither xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Glad your getting a routine Gem, hope you catch up on your sleep soon xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad BH#s have calmed down Bambi

Gem-Glad they are getting on well, when does your OH go back to work?


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies

Just a quick post to say hello and hope everybody is ok.

February.....  

Puglover - not sure if you're still reading but your little girl is due soon isn't she?? Hope you are feeling ok hunny xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hey *Bambi*! Yes, still here. Will be 38 weeks on Tuesday and really hoping she comes a bit early as a I am seriously suffering wth the SPD now. I'm doing ok but don't get much sleep at night because of the pain so am useless in the day. All good prep for when she's here I guess! x

Hope everyone is well. Big hugs.


----------



## kezza_1980

I have it too pug, has you say the sleep deprivation will get us in good stead for when there here xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh wow!! Gosh you are close! Congrats on being full term. I will do a little delivery dance for your little lady. Let's hope she makes an appearance soon. Hope the SPD eases soon  

Sounds like we are all lacking in sleep for one reason or another. Remember we wanted this so much right ladies


----------



## kezza_1980

Yep we do lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news on being at term Puglover

Bambi-No more scares I hope?

Kezza-sorry to hear you are suffering

Gem-How are you and the little ones?

Hope everyone else is ok

Josh had his 2nd jabs last Tuesday, wasn't too bad a bit upset after but fine by the next day. He is smiling loads now, it is very sweet x


----------



## kezza_1980

It will a be worth it vicky, it gets me threw the pain lol glad Josh is doing well how's hannah enjoying being a big sister xx


----------



## vickym1984

She is still loving being a big sister , she is very loving with him. How is Ashley feeling? Obviously he is a lot older, any apprehension?


----------



## bambibaby12

Vicky - no more scares, still get really frequent BH and they seem more frequent if I'm tired and had a busy day but thy are manageable now I know what I'm dealing with.
Leaking in lots of places  but all part of a days work in a mums to be world I'm sure and I guess it only gets worse once they arrive 
Glad josh is smiling lots now chic, bet it's so so rewarding seeing they beautiful little faces  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi girls, 

I had a bit of a scare yesterday baby had barely moved for 24 hours anyways went to be assessed and all is ok. My blood pressure was high but they think this was down to the worry.  They monitored me for around an hour just over there was a slight dip in heart rate but this is apparently normal.  They also scanned me and blood flow and liquid is spot on so I can now relax xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Kezza - so pleased all is ok now chic, these babies are trouble I'm telling ya... That was me on Sunday, dya remember me talking about movements on the ** group on saturday cos I hadn't felt anything all day... Well Sunday morning was the same and I just ended up crying my eyes out all morning  
Don't you feel stupid for worrying though once you've spoken to the mw, I was scared of calling cos I felt stupid but they are always so so lovely and put your mind at ease straight away.
Glad our little ones are still making us work for them 

I wouldn't mind but has Oliver been kicking away like a trooper since?? Mine has typically


----------



## kezza_1980

Bambi he never stopped all night Dh had words with him last night lol he been fine today he best behave from now on lol xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I know and that's the problem... I was saying to DH... Next time baby doesn't move at all I could then think, "oh it will be ok" and do nothing and what if that time is serious?? This is why I don't get the "reduced movement" thing, it's so hard knowing whether to be worried or not... Think I'd rather the midwives think I'm stupid tho than risk anythitng being wrong.

Did you read that thread on here last week??xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes i felt sorry for that woman some of the comments xx


----------



## GemH

Sorry I haven't been on girls, I log on and plan to write & then get distracted! 

My boys are now over a month old   can't believe it.. Flown by. I'll add an up to date photo for u all to see soon. Still finding night times difficult with the feeding, though they are good and feed every 3 / 4 hours...just a pain when they wake different times but I love them so I'll let them off  

Hope your all doing well... Looking forward to the next birth announcements xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-A month old already   

Bambi/Kezza-Absolutely, if you get reduced movement, call them, that is what they are there for.  They will advise what to do and whether to go in x


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem wow a month where as that gone, cant wait for the updated piccy xx

Vicky, they was great with me and was good to hear his heart beating was just scared when it dropped.  But they reassured me . It's normal plus on scan he looked happy and snug not much room left lol xx


----------



## GemH

Hey ladies... Sorry took me a long time but new photo on my profile pic! Boys are 6 weeks today  

Hope your all ok and doing well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

You're looking fab gem and boys look great xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh gem fabulous piccie!! You look amazingly happy  those boys are adorable. How is it going these days? Ah you on your own with them now during the day or is someone still able to help you? Xx

Puglover - how are you hun? Any movements we should start getting excited about  xx


----------



## GemH

Ahh thanku girls. I am a very happy mummy. Not long until you 2 get to experience it all. 
I'm on my own during the days most days but I often have my mum or my sister pop by to help me out. It's difficult with 2 I won't lie lol, I often don't get to have a cuppa tea until at least 1pm. But I love every minute. 

Can't wait until you all have yours xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I bet you do, sounds like you're doing a really good job, you should be proud of yourself. 
I know gem, I cant wait to finally be a mum  I'm so so excited these days... It's been a long time coming and not long at all now xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem it's hard enough with one so hats off to you hunni xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hi everyone, no personals from me.

Baby decided to come on Monday, AT HOME (the day before I was booked to be induced). After only a few spaced out and short sporadic contractions that morning, my waters went at about 12.30 and she decided not to give us enough time to get to hospital. I delivered her on my bedroom floor while my husband took instructions from the 999 operator. She was born at 13.40 and the paramedics arrived shortly after. Was blue lighted to my local hospital, where I delivered the placenta and had lots of stitches.

Still very shellshocked. We got home late last night. Will write more when I feel more human. xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh puglover, wow  

You did amazing, congratulations on your little girl. That sounds like a right ordeal and well done to your husband too... Look after yourself and try and get some rest xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooh puglover, don't forget to let us know her name when you're ready


----------



## kezza_1980

Wow puglover well done to you and hubby can't wait for your update xx


----------



## GemH

Wow just checking in... Look at your photo's bambi & Kezza  lovely bump... And that pic is so clear bambi. Oooh excited for you both.

Hope everything is going well with you Vicky & pug? With your bubba's.

Does anyone know how hmd is getting on?

My boys are 8 weeks on Tuesday   times flying by.

Make sure your keep me updated with all your news...I'm still here inbetween doubt nappy changing & double feeds  

Thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Gem nice to hear from you, hope boys are well.  Have you managed to get in a routine xx


----------



## GemH

Hi Kezza, sort of.. They were going every 4 hours but just lately every 3, think cause they having little growth spurts! 
Reon has had a little bit of colic too, screaming for 2-3 hours a night and not settling. But they are doing well. They now weigh 9lb 7oz & 11lb 2oz. Olly's my chunky monkey  

How are you doing? Feeling more tired now your getting towards the end? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Wow there good weights hun, glad you have some routine. Even if it adapts for there growth spurts xx  I am more tired now and its my last day working today I brought it forward as my lega are bad with pgp I am gonna miss the place but need rest xx


----------



## GemH

Thankyou 

Aww I bet, make sure you relax after today.. Your need it for when little man arrives! Not long now. I still find it strange not going to work, feels like I'm skiving off haha   enjoy your last day xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww cheers gem I think that's how I will feel now I'm finished they have really spoilt me xx


----------



## Hmd1987

hey everyone - not looked at this thread for ages!!!! tbh I've just been looking at the twins bump thread really

i'm now 27+1 - i cannot honestly believe how quick it has gone. I've perhaps only got about 10 weeks left!!! Currently signed off work but due back next thursday, i really struggle to stay either stood up (weight of the babies hurt) or even sat up straight (the babies go under my ribs which really hurts), so i'm only comfortable when I can relax on the sofa at home. Not due to start maternity leave until 30th april but i don't know how I will last till then. I'd rather not start my maternity leave earlier than that as it means less time off with the babies when they arrive

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GemH

Wow that's gone quickly hmd.

How you are managing to work til that late i don't know, I finished at 28 weeks and even at that point I was in pain walking around and with the weight of the babies! Had them at 36+2, so had a good few weeks to rest. Glad things are going well. Make sure you try to rest as much as possible as when their here you have no time to do anything lol. But we wouldn't have it any other way. Are you planning a natural birth or csection? Xx


----------



## Hmd1987

Tbh I've had quite a lot of time off work anyway mainly due to morning sickness, I'm dreading going back next Thursday. Money wise we can't really afford for me to have longer than the 9 months off, which is why I'm supposedly not finishing till 30th April (expecting babies will arrive between 12th to 19th may). I have all my annual leave to take so I don't think I have any 5 day weeks left now which is good

I'm 90% certain it will be c section, I just want both babies to be delivered safely and quickly. 

I'm back for 28 week scan a week tomorrow so will see what the consultant says regarding work - ideally I'd like to be officially signed off until my mat leave starts but I don't see that happening lol


----------



## bambibaby12

HMD - so lovely to hear from you and so glad all is well, I see you're team blue and pink, how perfect is that! Congratulations. Can't wait to hear your birth announcement. I can't imagine how you and Gem have coped lugging twins around, I know how much pain I'm in carrying my one little fatty 
Pls do pop on here when u can and keep us updated xx

Gem - wow 8 wks?? Where on earth has that time gone? Sounds like they are doing really well and fabulous weights. Glad you're settled into it all now, xx

Kezza - happy 1st day of maternity  make sure u enjoy your rest and hope your legs are feeling better soon xx

Vicky and puglover- hope you're ok & your little ones are doing well xx

I'm getting so impatient now to find out what I'm having... Keep swaying and hubs has changed his mind now too from boy to girl so having been dead set on being team blue for so long I'm starting to waiver in the last few weeks 
Finally started our nursery this weekend... Well that's after DH painting one room then I decided it was too small and I wanted the bigger room instead.... Keeps him quiet 

Can't believe we are in March, this year is flying already.. I was into first 2ww this time last year and on Thursday was when it all went to pot and I started bleeding early... It's weird how these things stay in your mind... 
But 2014 is already a fabulous year and it only looks like getting better


----------



## kezza_1980

How are we all girls? I'm 36 weeks today where as the time gone xx


----------



## GemH

Hey Kezza, wow not long now.. Are u excited?  Are u planning a natural birth? U still sticking with Oliver? Can't wait for yours and bambi's birth announcements xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes still on Oliver  I am very excited however I still haven't done my hospital bag lol, natural birth ahead been no problems so hoping to go in birthing suite knowing my luck all 4 will be taken lol xx
How are you and boys? X


----------



## GemH

Aww let's hope 1 is available for. U better get that hospital bag sorted, u don't want to have dh pack it, u won't know what u will end up with   Yeah we're all good thanku.. Getting bigger every day. Times flying by, doesn't seem possible they will be 10 weeks Tuesday, crazy!!

Make sure to keep me updated on here when things happen as I'm not on your birth boards or anything and I need to know  

Xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi girls, thought I would finally pop in and say hi.  I didn't think I'd stay away from you all this long and I have missed chatting to you all but found it hard to come in and read about all your pregnancies progressing.  Not because I have ill feeling towards any of you, quite the opposite, just that it was hard to have the reminders of where I should be.

I had my hysteroscopy and recurrent miscarriage checks and they found nothing wrong, which is good in one sense but I kind of wished they found something so they could treat it, if you know what I mean?

I started using a known donor to do self insemination, instead of going back to IVF/IUIs, simply because I had a very generous offer from someone my partner and I felt we could trust - rather than just answering an ad on the internet, which we looked at when we first started out.  It was all very strange, meeting up with sterile cups and syringes and all that!  Looking someone in the eye after they've just produced a sample of sperm which is warming in my pocket ranks up there as one of the most awkward things I've done, haha!  

Anyway, on only my second month of trying I have found myself with a BFP!  I'm only 4w3d today, so obviously a long way to go before I feel secure about it, and I really wish the next few weeks would fly by, I'm constantly wondering if anything has even made it in there.  I didn't feel like this with my second pregnancy last summer, I really did put my first miscarriage behind me but it's so much harder to do that this time.  If I could, I would get a scan every day .  As it is, I have to wait until 7 weeks before the local private places will see me.

Anyway, that's enough about me, I know you've all been busy off of here because I've spoken to some of you.  

Vicky, how is life with your little one, how old is he now?

Gem, how are the twins doing?  The picture is extremely cute!  You must be knackered...!

Puglover, congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl.  Is your older girl enjoying being a big sister?

Hmd, sorry to hear the twins are getting uncomfortable in there, hope you can manage in work as long as possible, I know what you mean about wanting to go as late as possible, you want as much time with them as you can.

Bambi, still team cream I see!  Aren't you tempted to go and find out?  I couldn't not, the suspense would kill me, haha!

Kezza, I don't have anything to say to you, haha, have spoken to you so much!  I agree with Gem, get packing that bag otherwise your fellas will do it for you and you'll end up with god knows what in it!


----------



## kezza_1980

Wow Gem 10 weeks that's flown by. I promise I will update you as an when I pop xx


Incy I know we speak alot, I'm glad you have posted here to update your bfp I'm so happy for you  and I will attempt the bag tomorrow lol xx


----------



## GemH

How lovely to hear from you Incy, I often sit and think about you when i come on here. 
Wow congratulations on your bfp, on just your 2nd cycle, how lovely. I have everything crossed for you, hoping this is your time  make sure you keep us updated too.. Love to hear how your doing.
Have you booked a 7 week scan yet? I know it will be a very hard and nervous time for you but stay positive. Glad to hear all the tests came back ok, but I do know what you mean. 

My boys are doing well thank you, getting big now. Still can't believe they are mine. Xx


----------



## Puglover1980

Hello everyone!

*Incy* - I am totally over the moon for you. Such wonderful news. All the best for a happy and healthy 8 months. My big girl is enjoying being a big sister although she does get jealous at times. It must be hard for her but as baby V gets bigger and more interesting I'm hoping they will become firm friends!

*Kezza* - I hope you're feeling well and not too tired/sick of being pregnant etc!

*Gem* - those boys of yours must be getting big now. Time goes so fast!

*Bambi* - can't wait for the big reveal! I loved having a surprise the first time. Not long now!

As for me, can't believe baby V is four weeks old already! I also can't get over how much easier everything is the second time round, especially without bloody PND! We seem to have been blessed with another chilled and sleepy baby, and I'm soaking up as many newborn cuddles as I possibly can. I feel very lucky. MY two girls are wonderful


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello puglover, I'm ok my pgp is bad at minute that's only thing getting me down. All for a good reason hey, I'm still not fully ready for the birth but then again who is lol.  Thanks for the update on your girls aswell my boys 15 and showing signs of jealousy must just be a sibling thing xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem, glad to hear your boys are doing well!  I've contacted EPU and they're going to give me a scan, got to get my GP to refer me so I'm waiting a while, will only be 5 weeks tomorrow so want to wait until nearer 7 weeks for the scan, so I can see something.  I think I'll still pay privately between that and the 12 week one though.  

Puglover, glad you're finding it easier.  I'm sure your girls will be firm friends when they're older, my stepchildren bicker but they're really close.

Kezza, he's been an only child for so long ,it must be weird for him to be imagining having a sibling.  He'll be the proud big brother as soon as the baby's here!


----------



## kezza_1980

I hope so incy it's too late now lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy- woooo hooooo congratulations hunny! I'm so sorry I didn't reply to you the other week, no excuse just not been on ff for a bit but glad I've come back to such super happy news 
How are u feeling? Really am so so pleased for you after a really hard year, you deserve this hunny  

Gem - I just can't believe how this year has flown, your boys must be so big now. Xx

Puglover- again I can't believe your little one is 5 wks old now, it's scary how quickly this year is going. Glad it's all going well 

Oh incy, yeh I'm still team cream, tbh I only waivered a little before a private scan I had at 16 wks but I knew how much I wanted a surprise for both myself and DH and it's one that neither one of us could spoil for the other so is perfect really. 
I have moments where I get really giddy & excited wondering but I'm convinced it's a boy, (DH thinks team pink now so we shall see)
Just over 5 wks until due date, can't wait 


Hope everybody is enjoying the sunny weather, I love this time of year. Fingers crossed we have a nice summer again xx


----------



## vickym1984

Incy-Lovely to hear from you hun, am so happy for you xx

Bambi/Kezza-Cant believe you are nearly due x

Gem-How are you and the boys? x

HMD-Hope you are ok

Puglover-How are you?

Sorry ladies, since starting back work properly at the beginning of this month I have not had time to catch up.  Josh is 20 weeks now, he is great and Hannah loves being a big sis x


----------



## kezza_1980

Vicky it's great to hear off you, I can't believe Josh is 20 weeks already wow, glad Hannah is enjoying her big sister role.


I can't believe I'm nearly at the end, everything is read now just waiting on the baby xx


----------



## vickym1984

So exciting,


----------



## jayne682

Hi all 

I have just started the process - nervous. 

Have done my AMH and all okay. I have the scan next week. 

How long does the process normally take? My husband is away for 3 weeks in August and worried about that xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Jayne,

It depends on your clinic, ability to match etc.

I had my bloods and consultation on 3rd Dec 12, they came back over Christmas, results given to me on 2nd Jan 13 and matching started then. I was matched on 31st Jan and they got me in for my co-ordination apt on 4th Feb, started meds that night, EC was 6th March, ET 11th March

Hope that helps xx


----------



## jayne682

Thanks Vicky and congratulations  xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello Jayne as vicky says it all depends on clinic I waited a while but  this was due to my hubby sharing his sperm ...... once he finished it took about 3 weeks x


----------



## emilycharlotte

hiya, I have just been matched and have been old by the clinic I need to take the contraceptive pill from my next period and let them know when I bleed after that - and then they will sync us. This seems longwinded, but is this the norm?? We started the process in December and Im not very patient! 

Thank you x


----------



## kezza_1980

I never had too, but know a few girls that have had too x


----------



## jayne682

Hi kezza and emilycharlotte. I am in the early stages of blood tests and scans so i'm guessing I have a long wait a head of me xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello jayne, have you spoke with an egg donation nurse yet? She should be able to give you a time frame as to how long or short the wait will be xx


----------



## jayne682

No I think we are meeting with her tomorrow ... nervous xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Don't be nervous you will be fine,  but she should be able to give you a rough time frame if you ask xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Emilycharlotte - Going on the pill is the standard procedure with long protocol with egg sharing. They need to completely control your cycle to be able to match you with the recipient. I know what it is like being impatient, I was accepted to egg share again last week and am waiting to be matched so feeling the same....

Hi Jayne - it might not be as long as you think, usually the results of the blood tests take about 4 weeks (its the chromosomal tests which take the longest) then from point of acceptance on program my clinic says 3 - 4 months to be matched although when I last cycled we have our tests done in December, we were accepted on 27th Jan and treatment started in March with EC on 29th so 3 months in total (only 2 months til starting tx), I would ask your nurse co-ordinator for an idea as they know what their waiting list is like etc. 

x


----------



## emilycharlotte

thank you for all your replies ladies  My amh was 38 so I think that's why im doing the long protocol.
Jayne - the worst part is waiting for the chromosome results, they say 6-8 weeks and mine took 6 weeks 2 days....not that I was counting 

I was matched the day after my results and the recipient accepted 2 days later! That was the quickest part of the process for me, but I guess thats down to luck regarding characteristics.
I was hoping to be done by the first week of June as I start a new job and have a month off in May, but this doesnt look like it will be the case  
xx


----------



## GemH

Good luck to all now starting out. X

Hey to everyone else.. How you doing Kezza and bambi? Not long left now. Hope things are well.

Incy how are things? Have you got your scan booked yet?  

Vicky & pug hope babies are doing well.

My 2 were 3 months yesterday, times flying by.

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Wow Gemma I can't believe there 3 month already ...  I have 11 days till due date I'm not to well today though so having a bed day xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah 3 months already.. And I'm now getting all the laughs and smiles 

Aww no, hope you feel better soon.. Just rest! Omg 11 days.. Wow that's come round quickly too.. Are you getting excited? 

I'm having a pj day today too...boys were awake nearly every hour, then when trying to get them back to sleep they lay and laugh at me little buggers xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Aww that sounds really cute obviously not for you being tired, pj days are the best  I know 11 days can't make out how I got here lol ..... I'm sure an early night will see me right  and I'm very excited xx


----------



## incywincy

Gem it must be lovely having double the laughs and smiles!  Not in the middle of the night though.

Vicky, are you keeping Josh with you when you work from home or do you put him in daycare?  Working from home can have its advantages but I can see how he'd be distracting when you're trying to concentrate.

Bambi, not long at all for you now!

I had my scan today, I'm either 6w6d or 7w but my scan measured 7w2d.  This was nice and reassuring, I was worried I'd measure a few days behind then I'd worry that it was not growing any more.  I don't get another early NHS scan, but having already seen the midwife, I'm waiting on my 12 week scan date, then will book a private one halfway in between.  Am podging out already, I have a horrendous appetite this time around, incontrollably hungry and it's making me fatten up early.  I'm sick as well, but that doesn't stop me being ravenous!


----------



## Puglover1980

*Incy* - hooray, that's fab news.

Hello all. Apologies for my absence - my two girls are keeping me very busy. But I think about you all often. Baby V is 6 weeks now (7 weeks on Monday) and is a gorgeous, smiley happy little lady. Can't believe that this time last year I was waiting to be accepted onto the egg sharing programme! x


----------



## jayne682

Hi Pluglover 1980 congratulations on your baby x did you find out if the recipient was successful? x


----------



## GemH

Yayy Incy how lovely.. Sooo happy for you. Hoping time doesn't drag for you until the next scans. X

Puglover glad to here all is well with your girls, times flying by isn't it.. I still can't believe I'm a mummy  

Waves to everyone else. Got a spare 10 mins while the boys are sleeping... Soon be bottle time again. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all xx
Incy congratulations again hun I'm so happy for you xx


Quick update I had baby oliver yesterday at 13:36 he weighed 6lb5 we was home for teatime everything went well and was only in established labor for 2hrs 36 mins xx


----------



## GemH

Wow Kezza congratulations, I wasn't expecting this this morning  well done. Let us know all details when you have time. Lovely you have him home.

So happy for you xx


----------



## Puglover1980

*Jayne* - sadly she had a miscarriage :-( I know she's got at least one frozen embryo but the last I heard she hadn't arranged a FET. I'm free to ask for an update whenever I like, so might do so in a few months.

*Kezza* - huge congrats! xx


----------



## GemH

How's little man kezza?  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

He's not to bad thanks ended up in hospital as bad jaundice and weight loss but we're home now how's the boys xx


----------



## GemH

Aw really sorry to hear that, my 2 had jaundice too. Glad to hear he is home where he belongs now  Bet u still can't believe his here. Yeah boys are fine thanku. Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I can't Gem I find myself just staring at him xx


----------



## vickym1984

Kezza-Congrats, and what a lovely name

Incy-Glad the scan went well hun, josh is in daycare whilst I work from home.  

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks vicky xx


----------



## GemH

Still thinking of you all ladies... Hope everything's well with each and every one of you  x x


----------



## incywincy

Hi all, I had another scan today, it was a 9 week private one.  9 weeks was when I had my second mmc diagnosed, so it was important for me to have one this time to make sure I got past that point.  Anyway, all was well, it is measuring well for my dates and gave me a little wave.  I did have to cough quite a bit for the wave though, seems it is going to be as lethargic as me!

Hope all your babies are doing well and not growing up too fast.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi incy

That's amazing news! What a relief for you. I can imagine that there were all sorts of emotions going on yesterday. So pleased your little one gave u a little wave. 

Have u had your date for your dating scan yet?


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, the 9th of May. I saw the midwife really early so got that booked in early! How is your bump doing? Are you enjoying the last few weeks or wanting it out now?


----------



## GemH

Lovely news Incy.. Glad all is going well, once the dating scan comes I hope your be able to relax a little more & enjoy it as u sooo deserve it xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Incy- Oh that's not long to wait now at all. It's scary how fast this year is going. Are u feeling well or have u had any sickness or anything 
Yeh I'm doing ok thanks hun. Had loads on so not had too much time to dwell on it or get bored. Plus I'm convinced I'm going to be overdue so still saying to myself I have 3 wks left yet 

Gem- Heya, how are you and those beautiful boys? Bet they are getting so big now. Was it this time last year you had the embryos out back? What a difference a year makes eh? Xx


----------



## GemH

Hey bambi   we're  all well thanku.. They are 4 months next week   time goes by so fast. How are you getting on? Any ideas on what your having  
It was this time last year we started the cycle yeah, had embryos put back 18th May so next month. I know what a difference a year makes, still can't believe I'm a mum sometimes. Can't wait for you to experience it, the best feeling ever.

Make sure you keep me updated, I'm not on any more threads so I won't know and I don't want to miss out   xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

I still think team blue, hubs thinks pink so who knows  either way as u can imagine I just can't wait to meet the little one 

Yeh I don't post elsewhere these days, can't keep up with my due date thread, seems the closer I get to becoming a mummy the more of a technophobe I'm becoming 

Gosh I may well read through our posts from this time last year, I know I was seriously down in the dumps after my failed cycle and I think even you were worried about this next cycle... Bet we all sound like rabbits in headlights, crazy!

Will update this thread deffo when little one pops out   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Already spoke to you incy but once again great news so happy for you xx


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Kezza, that's a cute picture of Oliver!

Gem, your boys are very cute too, can't believe they're nearly 4 months already.  This year has definitely flown for me, can't believe we're nearly in May now, it only seems like five minutes since Christmas.

Bambi, I'd hate not knowing what colour, I'm planning to find out for sure.  Glad you're keeping busy.

I've been very tired the past couple of weeks.  It's my Easter holidays thankfully, as I don't know how I would have managed work.  I had one day off just before we broke up as I could barely get out of bed, I phoned in sick and slept until 1pm.  I'm hoping I won't still be like that when I go back.  I told the key people at work early this time, as I wanted all my free time off for scans and appointments.

However, I am being made redundant.     Really crap timing - and I do think that my absences for the miscarriages have influenced the decision, but I can't prove anything, so I can't fight it from that perspective.  Am not letting it stress me out though.


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks incy, I take about 50 pictures a day lol xx


----------



## incywincy

I don't blame you, I do that with my dog.  Every time she looks cute, I point my phone at her.  I'm sure I'll be the same with a baby.  Better start clearing some of the dog photos off my phone now...


----------



## kezza_1980

Lol you best had


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls

Quick update from me

Maximilian George Gunson born Tuesday 29th April @ 15:31 weighing 9lb2oz

My little miracle is finally here xxx

Hope everybody is ok xxx


----------



## Puglover1980

Huge congrats Bambi. What lovely news


----------



## GemH

Ohhh wow bambi, what lovely news to log on to. Huge congratulations to you and your dh... & welcome to motherhood. Can't wait to see a pic! He was early wasn't he? Another boy to the board. Enjoy every second xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations Bambi! Another little boy for the thread! Hope all is well.


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls. Profile picture updated 

Wow what a journey! Can't believe I'm finally a mummy... Is this real or is it one of my pregnancy dreams


----------



## bambibaby12

Gem, yeh it's my due date today so he was 3 days early


----------



## GemH

Ooh how gorgeous.. He is just lovely. And such a big boy. How was your labour, did you manage a natural birth? Hope you are all settling in well xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

No labour was a nightmare, cutting long story story, little man had pooed inside me when my waters broke so they put me on that horrendous syntocin drip to speed up my contractions. All was stable then it a kicked in & had pretty much one long contraction for about an hour & I was in total agony. I did want epidural but by the time they got round to it he had started to come down. I'd gone from 4-10cm in less than hr & then his heart rate dropped so I was rushed to theatre for c section but he was pretty far down so ended up with episiotomy and forceps to assist delivery. This all happened in less than 5 mins. 
Feeling slightly sore now but all more than worth it. Roll on number 2


----------



## incywincy

Bambi, that sounds rough but obviously it is worth it if you are considering going again already!  Just think, at all the crucial embarrasment points in his life, you can remind him of the fact that he pooed in you!


----------



## bambibaby12

oh trust me incy, I'm storing all these memories to embarrass him whenever I get the chance 
He's a mummy's boy already, so so soft but he's being very kind to me so far, he's so content and happy.

How are you getting on? When's your next scan?


----------



## incywincy

We have pictures of my stepson in ballet tutus, make up, all sorts like that, he was the girls' dress up toy.  That's our ammunition!

Glad he is being a good baby!  Such a nice time with them when they are so small.

I had my scan today - 12 week one.  It went well, baby was wriggling about loads, very lively.  Really pleased to see it doing so well!  Not going to find out the gender privately, going to wait and see if the 20 week scan shows it up first, then if not I'll consider private.  DW is against finding out but she's had her kids, she said I can do what I want.  Which is probably because she knows I would anyway.


----------



## GemH

Oh Incy, I welled up a little then reading that.. 12 weeks already & everything looking perfect. So made up for you. You deserve this soooo much! Have you told many people yet? When's your due date? Lovely to hear all is going so well xxxx

Hope all you other mummies are well? Haven't heard from Kezza & Vicky in a while hope they are doing well xx

Bambi & pug also xx

Can't believe how far we have all come since this thread started. Afew people lost along the way tho... Hmd & Sarah? Not too sure how they are doing. 

Got to go, boys are stirring...double bottle time lol. Xxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm due in November, around the 20th.  My scans and my dates disagree, I believe my dates more because I was charting and know exactly when I ovualted.  We told our mums almost immediately, partly because I had to tell work early this time and I didn't want my witch of a head to know and not my mum.  I told my extended family last night.  We haven't told DW's family or her children yet, we were hoping to tell them all together but timing might be difficult.

I haven't told my gran, dreading that one - she doesn't even know I'm gay and married to a woman!  She's really old now, nearly 90 and not very open-minded.  

Yeah, we lost HMD and Sarah, and Kaitlyn too though I've read her diary in ICSI diaries a couple of times and she's cycling again, so hopefully it will go well for her.


----------



## kezza_1980

Gem I'm around just busy with baby he not to well at minute but today he seems ok so I'm hopeful he ok now xx

Incy already spoken to you but once again I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## GemH

My birthday 18th nov Incy so u could deliver then 

Aww Kezza I hope his better now??

A year ago tomorrow I had my EC & my boys were officially made. Cannot believe it. Emotional time tomorrow I reckon   still can't believe how lucky I am.

Hope everyone and babies are well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yes Gem he is better now thank you, will be an emotional day for you...  I was still awaiting being matched this time last year emailing the hell out of the egg co nearly every day xx


----------



## incywincy

If it tries to come on the 18th, I am crossing my legs and sucking it back in!  Sorry Gem, no offence - it's my headteacher's birthday then too and I really do hate her, lol!

The kids are excited, one of them is spending her entire time googling cute baby things to buy or make.  To the point where even I'm bored.

I am extremely tired though, struggling to make it through a full week at work.

Thanks Kezza, glad he's feeling better!


----------



## jayne682

congratulations incy. Kezza did you find out if your recipient got pregnant? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry for the radio silence ladies, I have been so busy with work since I took the extra stuff on when I went back at the beginning of March.

Incy-I am so pleased that it all is going well for you, bet you can't wait for your 20 week scan, which I guess will be early July, as you are due around a similar time to I was last year x

Bambi-Congratulations on the birth, sorry to hear the process itself was traumatic but glad he was all ok, how are you finding it a month on?

Kezza-How is Oliver doing?

Gem-How are your little boys doing, can't believe they are nearly 5 months x

Jayne-How are you? xx


Not much to report here, Josh will be 7 months old tomorrow and growing well.  Not sure how much he weighs atm, got him weighed 2 months ago and he was 16lb then.  We started weaning at 19 weeks old, and 2.5 months later he still loves his food.  He is rolling loads now, and also trying to commando crawl, not quite managed it yet but I bet it won't be long


----------



## matronicon

I am too!! I'm booking my appointment tomorrow, and I'm feeling everything you mentioned. I had kind of put TTC out of my mind after being told the NHS wouldn't be able to offer me IVF for 3 years, but having discovered the Egg Share scheme, all of my old feelings have all come flooding out of their lockbox. 

I have no idea what to expect, or even if I'm eligible, but I hope to god I am, because this is basically our last hope unless we wait for the NHS to offer us the treatment. When is your consultation? And where are you planning on going? We are hopefully going to the Lister Fertility Clinic.

Sophie


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies.. How are everyone doing?

We don't talk anymore  all busy busy busy! 

I hope your all doing well with your babies & bumps.

My boys are 6 months on Tuesday, still can't believe it. 

Love to hear how your all getting on & see some piccies.

Love & hugs to all  xxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hey Gem nice to hear from you, can't believe the boys are month wow .... Oliver will be 3 month on Thursday it really does go to fast doesn't it.  Were all good things end xx


----------



## GemH

Hey Kezza  lovely to hear for you. Wow the time really is going quickly, doesn't seem long since your posted you had Oliver. Glad all is well your end & baby is good.

Hope your enjoying the sunshine while it lasts. Bet incy's feeling it being pregnant in this heat.

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

I know bless her I was heavily pregnant with Ash in a heatwave was horrid .... time is going fast I want to  freeze him xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi all!  The heat didn't bother me much, actually.  I just didn't really go out in it!  Feeling a lot better at the moment, had been having trouble with headaches but they seem to have gone.  My only complaint now is waking up ridiculously early and not being able to get back to sleep.  On weekends, I get up and have a nap after breakfast.  Baby is kicking away now, lots of little movements.  I have my 20 week scan next Friday so will have to let you know what colour it is going to be!

Gem, can't believe yours are 6 months!  Must be so nice having two and watching them interact with each other.  You will really have your hands full once they start moving around!

Vicky, glad Josh is doing well!

Kezza, Oliver is certainly growing now, amazing how fast time goes.


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Guys

Well done on keeping this thread going and been super supportive.

Im locking this thread down and starting a new one, the link is below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323521.new#new

xxxx


----------

